# November Nuggets ~ 2016



## sn0wbunnie

:happydance: *November 2016* :happydance:
WELCOME & CONGRATS to everyone due in November 2016! 
Cannot wait to share our stories!
Tell us your due date to be added to the list!


https://i66.tinypic.com/scdtz4.png
*NOVEMBER NUGGETS*

TEAM BLUE :blue: = 8
TEAM PINK :pink: = 13


*October 26th*
smileyfaces :blue:

*October 28th*
ElmoBumpToBe :blue:

*October 30th*
Jox :pink:
phaedypants :yellow:
Scarlett P :yellow:

*October 31st*
JemmaLouise :pink:

*November 1st*
Odiea :yellow:

*November 2nd*
Kimbre :pink:
mrs_major :yellow:
Nagazim :yellow:
Pippylu :pink: :pink: BORN September 15th!
WhisperGirl :yellow:

*November 3rd*
sn0wbunnie :pink: BORN October 19th!

*November 4th*
Bay :pink:
cherub sweets :yellow: :yellow:
decksgirl :yellow:
maddy1 :yellow:
Nikko88 :blue:

*November 5th*
Christina86 :pink:
darkriver :pink:
twickywabbit :pink:

*November 6th*
CarlyP :blue:

*November 7th*
almost here :pink:
cash_june615 :blue:
Deni85 :yellow:

*November 8th*
bumble b :yellow:
PeterPanWendy :yellow:

*November 10th*
Alfiecat :yellow:

*November 11th*
DeuceMom :pink: :blue:
KatieSweet :yellow:
kls9503 :yellow:
rachieroo :yellow:

*November 12th*
Carrie13 :yellow:
hmmohrma :yellow:

*November 14th*
Lynny77 :yellow:

*November 15th*
ironmansmumma :yellow:

*November 17th*
xQuinnx :yellow:
WTT :yellow:

*November 18th*
auntsas :yellow:
Dobsd :yellow:
Patience :yellow:

*November 19th*
Hopeful27yrs :blue:

*November 22nd*
CupCakeFairy :yellow:
missfrick :yellow:
ser523 :yellow:
xstitcher87 :yellow:

*November 26th*
hunni12 :pink:
MrS. MaBrEy :yellow:

*November 30th*
Isme :yellow:

*December 16th*
wannabump82 :blue:


https://i66.tinypic.com/scdtz4.png

*Angels too precious for this Earth*
BlueMoonBubba :angel:
cupcake 23 :angel:
Disneyfan88 :angel:
hollyrose :angel:
Jezika :angel:
MrsLemon :angel:
mummactr :angel:
oneday123 :angel:
roxannew :angel:



Here is the code if you all want to add this to your signatures!
https://i64.tinypic.com/2h6ufrr.png
https://i64.tinypic.com/2h6ufrr.png​


----------



## JemmaLouise

Congratulations ! ! can I join?? due 1st Nov xx


----------



## sn0wbunnie

JemmaLouise said:


> Congratulations ! ! can I join?? due 1st Nov xx


Yes, definitely! Welcome & congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations!

Stalking, with my fingers tightly crossed that I will join you in a couple of weeks!

:dust:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

elliecain said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Stalking, with my fingers tightly crossed that I will join you in a couple of weeks!
> 
> :dust:

FX for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Nagazim

I got my positives today. Due November 2.


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats ladies :) So awesome to see some November ladies :D


----------



## JemmaLouise

congratulations nagazim :hugs:

fx'ed ellie, hope to see you here soon 
:dust:


----------



## smileyfaces

I am technically due at the end of October but I always go overdue so I am defo gonna have a novrmber baby!

Put me down for November 1st :)

Congrats to all! Looking forward to sharing the journey with everyone!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm gunna say November 3rd but have a feeling I'll get moved to 31st October as I'm 13dpo today! X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Sorry please can we make that 1st November I found an ovulation due date calculator that made it bit more accurate &#9786;&#65039;

So excited to share this with you all xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

so I've booked myself into the doctors tomorrow morning at 9:30 for blood tests :happydance: Also my early reassurance scan is scheduled in for 1PM on the 24th March :happydance: wooo I hope this is a successful pregnancy :thumbup:

How are you ladies looking after yourselves? Any change in diet? Taking supplements? Etc etc...


----------



## smileyfaces

I have my doctors appointment on Friday at 9.30 :) just a general appointment where I will get my referral for my booking appointment etc! No bloods here.

I've not started supplements yet :blush:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I'm going in today to have blood tests done because I'm spotting. I'm not TOO worried because this same thing happened with my daughter & everything ended up being fine. 

I've been taking prenatals for a few months now & I'm *trying* to eat healthier :)


----------



## JemmaLouise

I am taking pregnacare original at the moment :) and also *trying* to eat healthier :haha:

I'm only going for bloods as I'm just a wreck with this pregnancy after my MMC last year. I'm going to phone for my booking appointment after I'be got the all clear from my scan :)

Hopefully it's nothing to worry about snow, fx'ed for all our h&h 9 months :happydance:


----------



## Tasha S.

November 3rd! :D


----------



## smileyfaces

My hubby has just text me saying he has picked me up some Pregnacare :D I didn't even ask, he just got them lol x

Quite jealous of people getting bloods and early scans! I am mega paranoid about this pregnancy for some reason!


----------



## smileyfaces

Had bad period pains today. This is my 3rd baby and just can't remember what I experienced with my other two babies! Worrying about every twinge and pain!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

It's funny smileyfaces but I have been exactly the same, don't ever remember being this way about others but have felt a little more at ease this afternoon!

Hope everything is ok snow!

I'm taking the pregnancare conception is it? It's for getting good fertility but I bet it's got everything in I need right? I'm not eating healthier as such but I'm no longer dieting which i was! X


----------



## JemmaLouise

smileyfaces said:


> My hubby has just text me saying he has picked me up some Pregnacare :D I didn't even ask, he just got them lol x
> 
> Quite jealous of people getting bloods and early scans! I am mega paranoid about this pregnancy for some reason!

haha awww that's sooo cute!! at least he is trying to help, bless him! I never bothered with extra checks with DS but my last pregnancy ended in the MC so I'm SUPER paranoid this time around. You can get them just by harassing your gp :haha:

I think this early all cramps, twinges and pangs are perfectly normal, apparently it's the uterus stretching :shrug: I'm defo getting the odd cramp

and finally welcome Tasha S... congratulations :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

For about 48 hours I had quite distinctive "period" pains only on my right hand side, it seems to have stopped now and I don't know if this is good or bad lol X


----------



## Tasha S.

Girls, I always got "period" cramps with my previous (3) pregnancies!! I think it's perfectly normal! :flower: I don't have that yet, but am expecting it any time now! That said, I'm always paranoid, since I miscarried my first! :dohh:

My IC this morning wasn't darker than yesterday's. I'm wondering if I should do a FRER tomorrow morning (as well as an IC! :haha:)! 

I'm also wondering if I should stop working. :shrug: I'm a teacher, and I'm not immune to the 5th disease. In my province, it's routine to stop teaching under those circumstances. BUT this is my first year teaching, and my first teaching job, and I feel almost guilty! :nope: And I'm scared of miscarriage, and then what?! Next week is spring break. I think I'll wait until after the break to make up my mind.

Any other working ladies?! Does this pregnancy affect your job?


----------



## sn0wbunnie

The prenatal that I take don't have calcium in them so I have to take an extra supplement. I had my beta #1 done today & won't know the results until tomorrow. ARGH! 

My docs office won't do reassurance scans, as most insurance companies won't pay. With my daughter, I got scans often because I had issues going on. But if everything was normal, I would have only gotten 3 my whole pregnancy. 

Cramps & pulling is normal... just as long as you're not doubled over in the pain!

Luckily, I work from home. But I am active in my son's school & I coach his basketball team & I'm paranoid about germs!


----------



## smileyfaces

What is 5th disease?! Never heard of that!

Yes I work. My job is very physical, always rushing around, heavy lifting etc. Just gonna have to take it as easy as possible.


----------



## JemmaLouise

can't say I've heard of 5th disease either :shrug: But if it's a serious worry then you need to do what you feel is in your best interests, maybe wait until you are past the first 12 weeks

I am a stay at home mum so I've no worries about leaving work, my partner works away a lot though, it gets lonely sometimes, I'm new to this area so don't know anyone to catch anything off :shrug: :haha:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ladies I'm a bit worried about my tests should they not be getting darker by now? The lines aren't coming straight up and they don't seem to be getting any darker? This is 10dpo up to this mornings 14dpo. How do yours all look?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 33


----------



## smileyfaces

Elmo mine were like this too. I just stopped testing. It was doing me no favours. You know you are pregnant. Step away from thests, no amount of testing will change anything :hugs:

I found that mine seemed to take a whole day to dry and look even slightly darker than the last one! Don't fret.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thanks must admit after looking again now it's dry maybe the latest is slightly darker. 

I don't know wether maybe first response have less dye nowadays? It's just worrying me that it takes a while for my result to develop where as in past pregnancies the results would show as the urine moved across the stick! 

Think I'm more worried because I found out so early, my period isn't actually due until Friday! But I found out this Saturday just gone. Even though periods another 3 days away, I'm actually 14dpo today which u guess equates to me being 4 weeks pregnant today? Or no? Would you say I'm 4 weeks today based on ovulation or 3+4 based on period? Can't get my head around it! X


----------



## smileyfaces

I agree they seem to have less dye! Took ages for my lines to shoe but after a couple of hours when they had dried they seemed much darker.

Don't stress honestly xx

Ermmmm I'm not sure :haha: I think technically it would go from ovulation if you know for sure 100% when that was. Usually they tell you to use your last period don't they but that doest account for people who ovulate later or earlier etc! Do I have no idea :rofl:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hmm I might post it as a question in first trimester!! Yea it doesn't I mean some people have 40 day cycles but ovulate around a normal time!! So glad you had same experience with the first response tests xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

I've not had a really dark frer, I'll attach mine from 10-13dpo and you'll see its not that much difference. I been to the doctors this morning and my samples have been sent to the lab and should hear back tomorrow :) took a digital this morning, said pregnant within about 30 seconds :haha: but was having a good think about the weeks , I got 1-2, I thought I was 4+2 but I think I might just be 4 now. Still due November 1st, I based my cycle on 30 days as I didn't know what it would be post miscarriage but I've always been a regular 28 days so I've changed it and I'm just 4+0weeks now :shrug: Agh this dating crap it's so confusing :haha:


----------



## JemmaLouise

here are my frers :)
 



Attached Files:







20160223_101736-1.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yours are really similar to mine! Think those tests just don't have as much dye in as they once did you know! 

I used countdown to pregnancy and used my ovulation date and it's made it just what I thought it should be in my ticker :)

Mind you it won't be much help to you if you don't know when you ovulated xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

Think you are right, we have lines, we SHOULD just be able to leave it there... obvs we can't :haha: 

I think I O'ed CD16 according to FF but who really knows when I actually implanted :shrug: Must have been early to get a + on 10dpo


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I saw somewhere... Don't remember if it was BnB, but it was an article talking about how it was false that test lines get darker & darker. I was like huhhhh? Because mine have always. I think the article said the line color has to do with how concentrated the urine is? Strange! I'll try to find the article....


----------



## Odiea

Hi Ladies, i'm due Nov 1st...can I join?


----------



## Tasha S.

Welcome Odiea! And congrats!!

Heres's a pic of my test progressions. The last 2 are from today (12 DPO).

The 5th disease is a childhood disease (sort of like chicken pox) that can cause miscarriage if the mother catches it. It is contagious before symptoms show up, so it is virtually impossible to "be careful" about it, especially when you're working with kids. Here, women stop work the day of their + pregnancy test! I need to think about this some more, and maybe call a doctor. My previous doctor retired, AND I moved this summer, so I'm going to need to find a new one. Here, we're not seen by a doctor until 10-11 weeks. 

I always calculated my due date based on O. I just add 14 days to the day I O'ed, and count that as how far along I am! I O'd on CD 17 this cycle, so I found out at 21 days (14+17) along! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







12755025_962738233811925_741549858_o.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

If you are in a position to do it then I would stop work, surely it's not sackable you could have tbem strung up if they tried. Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Odiea said:


> Hi Ladies, i'm due Nov 1st...can I join?

Welcome and congratulations! :) x


----------



## Odiea

Just checking... so I'm exactly 15dpo today, does that mean i'm 2 weeks and a day pregnant, going with what Tasha said?


----------



## smileyfaces

No that makes you 4 weeks 1 day :)


----------



## Odiea

smileyfaces said:


> No that makes you 4 weeks 1 day :)

Thank Smiley, that's what I thought too. Tomorrow's my first Doctor's appointment...got a lot of questions for him! It's our first pregnancy so i'm pretty new to everything!
Loving every moment though :)!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Welcome Odiea :hugs: and congratulations on your pregnancy! 

Going by your logic I should still be 4+2 and I think I am BUT that clearblue indication thing has messed me up :haha: either way I'm still Nov 1st, I'll see what the docs say tomorrow...

so how is everyone feeling today? I feel SO sick it's horrible :cry:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Do you really I don't feel sick in the slightest but then I never have done with my other three. I seem to be eating loads already need to reel that in lol also a lot more tired and more sensitive to smells xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I am just very irritable at the most, my fuse is dangerously short lol. I had some mild nausea a fee days ago but that didn't hang about. Had some period pains on and off. Other than that I'm fine don't feel pregnant!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Yeah not been sick at all just that feeling is hanging around constantly especially whenever I just wake up. Other than a few cramps I've not a lot else going on.

Haha Elmo I know what you mean, I'm trying not to give in but I'm starving all the time :shrug: 

Haha smiley :haha: hormones eh?! I don't think we are meant to feel too pregnant at this stage, although it sure would be a comfort if we did :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jemmalouise I really don't envy you chick if you feel sick already then it's gunna be a rough road in a few weeks :( couple of my friends had terrible sickness, I usually only get a mild bit of nausea mostly in the car x


----------



## JemmaLouise

With my DS I hardly had any, my MMC it was mild nausea and this one is quite strong waves, especially as soon as I wake up, it's weird. I hope it doesn't progress as being sick is a dreadful thought :haha:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Ahhhh I am keeping my FX that I don't get MS. I didn't have it with my son OR daughter. 

I had my first beta done yesterday & it was "only" 16. I'm not worried because it's still suuuuuuuper early! I go back tomorrow for beta #2.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

JemmaLouise said:


> With my DS I hardly had any, my MMC it was mild nausea and this one is quite strong waves, especially as soon as I wake up, it's weird. I hope it doesn't progress as being sick is a dreadful thought :haha:

May mean your expecting a girl! Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

sn0wbunnie said:


> Ahhhh I am keeping my FX that I don't get MS. I didn't have it with my son OR daughter.
> 
> I had my first beta done yesterday & it was "only" 16. I'm not worried because it's still suuuuuuuper early! I go back tomorrow for beta #2.

Praying for a nice big jump! &#9786;&#65039; Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

16 is fine since you are so early!

I've had mild nausea this morning but has now subsided. I'm off to work now :(


----------



## JemmaLouise

snowbunnie, still early so hoping for that massive surge soon :thumbup:

smiley :hugs: nausea is horrible isn't it, I've not had it this morning, I hope that's not a bad sign

Elmo, I'd love a girl this time since its a house of boys at the moment, obviously I'd be happy with a healthy baby but think I'd be a bit gutted if it was another boy :shrug: I know that sounds awful


----------



## smileyfaces

JemmaLouise said:


> Elmo, I'd love a girl this time since its a house of boys at the moment, obviously I'd be happy with a healthy baby but think I'd be a bit gutted if it was another boy :shrug: I know that sounds awful

Same!!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

It's funny is you had spoken to me in my previous pregnancies I was bordering on actual gener dissapointment, with my first I presumed I would only ever have the one child and she would be my daughter...HE is now 7 :) in my second pregnancy I was sure this time was different, I felt different, I looked different...HE is now 4 :)
With our third baby I daren't hope for a girl I wanted one so so badly that when the sonography said we where having a healthy baby boy...I sobbed it was so embarrassing but I couldn't hold it in, I was devastated which I know sounds awful! However we nearly lost him at birth and it's taken us one year and 8 months to get pregnant this time and for the first time I can say will all honestly that I don't mind if we have another little boy! It's such a wonderful feeling to not care and so new for me. Xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

That's nice you can feel like that, Elmo :)

With my DS I desperately wanted a girl as every cousin and sibling I had were girls, it's all I knew, I was so gutted but now he is here I couldn't love him any more. The most children I'd have is 3 so if this is another boy then I guess we'll have one try again ;) 

Anyway, I am slightly downhearted today, did another clearblue digital hoping to get my 2-3 weeks and it's still 1-2 weeks :shrug: I know I shouldn't take it as Gospel but I am at least 4+2 so whys it not changed! :cry:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> It's funny is you had spoken to me in my previous pregnancies I was bordering on actual gener dissapointment, with my first I presumed I would only ever have the one child and she would be my daughter...HE is now 7 :) in my second pregnancy I was sure this time was different, I felt different, I looked different...HE is now 4 :)
> With our third baby I daren't hope for a girl I wanted one so so badly that when the sonography said we where having a healthy baby boy...I sobbed it was so embarrassing but I couldn't hold it in, I was devastated which I know sounds awful! However we nearly lost him at birth and it's taken us one year and 8 months to get pregnant this time and for the first time I can say will all honestly that I don't mind if we have another little boy! It's such a wonderful feeling to not care and so new for me. Xx

That's awesome :hugs: Gender disappointment is real. & you should't feel bad. 

We hoping for a boy this time. 
But... I know we'll be happy just as long as the baby is healthy!


----------



## smileyfaces

I nearly cried at my scan with DS2 because I secretly hoped for a girl. But I soon got used to it. I've always said if I had a third I'd desperately want a girl but now I'm pregnant (which was a big shock and totally unplanned!) I'm honestly not bothered. Of course I'd love a girl, this is our absolute final baby so its my last chance to have a daughter. But, what will be will be! I will be happy with a boy too :)

Jemma I darent take another digi for that reason! Got my 1-2 and been so tempted to buy another to see if its 2-3 but it would only play on my mind if it was still 1-2! Don't worry!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Damn the digi's... I've done lots of Google searches and seems A LOT OF women have problems with them. Still it's a bit worrying as I've already had 1 MC, I don't want another one :cry:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

JemmaLouise said:


> That's nice you can feel like that, Elmo :)
> 
> With my DS I desperately wanted a girl as every cousin and sibling I had were girls, it's all I knew, I was so gutted but now he is here I couldn't love him any more. The most children I'd have is 3 so if this is another boy then I guess we'll have one try again ;)
> 
> Anyway, I am slightly downhearted today, did another clearblue digital hoping to get my 2-3 weeks and it's still 1-2 weeks :shrug: I know I shouldn't take it as Gospel but I am at least 4+2 so whys it not changed! :cry:

Honestly I can't tell you how many posts I have seen about this LOADS I even read an article from clear blue them first that I'm going to find for you tell you about how they are no real indication, anyway I wouldn't expect it to change to 2-3 weeks yet maybe later in the week? But honestly those indicators are nothing to worry about let me find it .....

Ok so just looked all over online and now can't find it but honestly there's page after page after page of women having the same worries because of the issue. I would try not to use one again if you can chick will only cause you stress xx


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs: try not to let it worry you. Digi shoes 2-3 at 200hcg I think so its still entirely plausible given your dates that you are still below that level anyway :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

I agree with Elmo xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

I think I'm just hoping everything to go smoothly and the smallest hint of something being wrong is sending me loopy. I am not buying any more digi's, it said positive so I'm going to accept that and what will happen will happen :shrug:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Made my midwife appointment today for 8 weeks, good job I phoned when I did as the early appointment available was not long before the one that I needed! X


----------



## JemmaLouise

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Made my midwife appointment today for 8 weeks, good job I phoned when I did as the early appointment available was not long before the one that I needed! X

Aww that's good :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Best thing to do jemma :hugs: I've been tempted but it doesn't price anything!

Yay Elmo. I have to see the gp first (this Friday 4.30pm) and then from there I get a booking appointment through the post x


----------



## smileyfaces

Is anyone else mega tempted to start buying baby stuff already?!


----------



## JemmaLouise

smileyfaces said:


> Is anyone else mega tempted to start buying baby stuff already?!

Agh I'd love to but I dare not tempt fate, once 12 weeks has passed then I'm on it !!! Hoping Mothercare still does their baby club thing so I can order it and pay it off as and when :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

They did when I was pregnant with my last baby...but that was 3 years ago! I'm hoping they still do it too! Although gonna try and be thrifty and get most of my bigger bits second hand :lol:


----------



## Jezika

Going to check in with this thread more thoroughly tomorrow, but put me down for November 1st!

Looking forward to getting to know you ladies :)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi jezika! Congratulations :)

Smiley - YES! I daren't do it but was so tempted by some beautiful next baby boy baby grows, I have swerved that section for the past few years so was wandering around in a dreaming daze haha

So this morning I did another Frer just for peace of mind and I'm thrilled to say it's so much darker than the other, it came straight up and the test line is darker than control line. Made me feel so much better xxx


----------



## JemmaLouise

Welcome jezika... congratulations on your pregnancy :hugs: 

Oh Elmo :haha: if I tried it now my OH would tell me off! That's great about the line, always puts your mind at rest seeing that dark line doesn't it :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

It really does I feel like I can stop now haha no more testing. I just can't believe it, think it's starting to sink in after 5 days &#128522; I know some couples try for a lot lot longer and I can only imagine but after seeing plain blank negative tests month after month for a year and 8 months and the NHS telling us he was highly likely infertile, it's just a dream come true &#128513; Xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

Aww Elmo I'm so happy for you :hugs: I'm glad you've reached that state where you can just accept it and be happy.

AFM I believe I too can set down the tests, I was getting in a flap last couple of days due to those digital tests but I've realised they weren't even proper fmu as instructed. one was smu after 3 hour hold and the other was technically fmu but I'd be up about twice in the night. I did one final test this morning as I was sending off a urine sample and wanted to ensure it was a positive sample. The test came up immediately and couldn't be any darker (compared to control) so I'm happy to leave it now and accept I AM PREGNAAAAAANT!! :happydance: 

I will attach my test just to show off :haha: and yes my jammie bottoms are very sexy :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20160225_092120.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

JemmaLouise said:


> Aww Elmo I'm so happy for you :hugs: I'm glad you've reached that state where you can just accept it and be happy.
> 
> AFM I believe I too can set down the tests, I was getting in a flap last couple of days due to those digital tests but I've realised they weren't even proper fmu as instructed. one was smu after 3 hour hold and the other was technically fmu but I'd be up about twice in the night. I did one final test this morning as I was sending off a urine sample and wanted to ensure it was a positive sample. The test came up immediately and couldn't be any darker (compared to control) so I'm happy to leave it now and accept I AM PREGNAAAAAANT!! :happydance:
> 
> I will attach my test just to show off :haha: and yes my jammie bottoms are very sexy :haha:

Thank you chick!! So glad that test has made you feel better it's lovely and dark!! Here is mine &#9786;&#65039; Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Here it is xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## JemmaLouise

Oh lovely lines! That's such a positive thing to see :hugs: especially the line being darker than the control line :happydance:


----------



## Jox

Hi all, hope it's ok to join u? Got a bfp on ic from Monday and a 2-3wk on a digi today. I'm sure at was due today tho so estimating dd as 3rd November &#128522;

I'm pregnant following a mc at the end of December so although I want to be excited I'm trying not to be. Just want to sleep for 4 weeks then get an early scan. If only it was that easy.

Anyway, gonna have a read back over the thread &#128522;&#128536;

Jox


----------



## JemmaLouise

Nice to see you here Jox, again congrats on the pregnancy, it's hard to follow a MC and not be worried so fx'ed everything goes well for us all :hugs: are you getting an early scan? x


----------



## Jox

Just read back and caught up. i did a digi today, at due today from lmp. Pregnant came up pretty straight away then after some thinking it came up with 2-3wks!! I was quite surprised. Think I'll wait a week then do the second.

When I found out I was pregnant end of Nov mw got me a nice early reassurance scan before I even had my booking in appt but at the scan the sac was empty and we were left wondering am I actually behind on my dates etc but no, it eventually resulted in mc over new year. So this time I'd like an early scan for reassurance again but not till I'm about 8 weeks so hopefully will be no question. I'm suppose to take meds straight from bfp because of issues with my 1st and 2nd pregnancy but luckily still have some left from the pregnancy in December. Think I'll call docs end of next week then mw will probably call me the week after, have my booking in then hopefully she can get me a scan for the week of the 24th March. Sorry I'm rambling now.

Anyway, I've have 3 boys, my first Angel then Leo who's 5 and Logan who's 3, my OH also has a boy who's 12 so a girl would be a very pleasant surprise lol although I've never had a girls name yet loads of boys so I'm honestly happy with whatever I'm given lol x


----------



## Jox

Jemmalouise, I posted before seeing ur reply &#55357;&#56842; Yes I'll get an early scan, have had them in every pregnancy after losing my first but even more so now after mc. It's crap, feels so different this time &#55357;&#56852; Don't feel like I can allow myself to get excited &#55357;&#56852; Hopefully in a few weeks I'll feel better. No symptoms at all here. Feel tired but then I always am lol &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Jox

Today's digi with smu &#128522;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi Jox nice yo see you :) sorry for your loss :hugs: hopefully there will be no issue with getting your early scan booked for 8 weeks xx

I am majorly tempted to go buy a digi but trying to resist!

Just finished work for the week hurrahhh!

I keep getting stabbing/pinching pains in my abdo low down and to the right. Anyone else?_

Hope everyone is well today :)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Smiley faces I had just that a few days ago!

Jox hi!! Congratulations, so sorry about your losses I hope you can start to enjoy this special time as soon as you feel ready. I would hazard a guess that you are due before the 3rd if you are already getting 2-3 on your digi! My Af isn't actually due until tomorrow but I know when I ovulated, making me due 1st November. I will be my bottom dollar your scan puts you ahead of the 3rd xx


----------



## Jox

Smiley faces, could be early stretching although it's also quite normal to get 'period pains ' around the time af would of been due. Getting scan should be easy, it's just trying to hold of 4 weeks when each day feels like a week lol any plans for ur long weekend? I'm at work fri & sat night then Sunday daytime zzz

Elmo, I was very surprised with the 2-3wks, af was 28th Jan meaning ov around 11-12th so 14dpo now unless I ovd a few days early. Suppose we'll see at a scan lol a lovely friend suggested twins lol x


----------



## sn0wbunnie

WELCOME Jezika & Jox!!! :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Try using countdown to pregnancy app the one I used in my ticker, I put in my ovulation date rather than lmp and it gave me my dates. Otherwise technically I would have even missed my period and yet I found out on a pretty clear bfp last Saturday! X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Also wow imagine if it was twins!! There's a thread going called "mummy's having multiples" people talking about chances of having twins etc this one lady commented on it then came back after her scan to comment again again she's having triplets!!! Naturally no IVF x


----------



## Jox

Oh don't a friend has said twins coz my hcg seems high lol x


----------



## smileyfaces

Eeek the thought of multiples knocks me sick! Fill with dread when I think of it!


----------



## Jox

My only concerns is I'm high risk anyway and it just adds so much that can go wrong!! With my mc my hcg was quite high so I'm not really suspecting anything other than owing a day or so earlier than I should of done xx


----------



## smileyfaces

How far was you when you had your mc?

I have my gp appointment tomorrow where he will refer me to the midwives for my booking in. 

My boobs are rock hard. Not sore really, just hard :lol:


----------



## Jox

I was 6.5 wks when I had a scan showing nothing inside the sac, didn't miscarry for about another 2 weeks tho. Hcg was rising but only by a little each time. Considering there was technically no fetus inside the sac my hcg was high, had a belly coming on (4th pregnancy joys lol) and boobs were ginormous lol x


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs: sorry to hear that xx

Yes I have a feeling I will be bigger this time (this is my 3rd!).


----------



## Jezika

Jox - feel free to share the boys' names because I have NO ideas, but have tonnes of girls' names! :p

Smily - I definitely had some pinching/stabbing pains in my lower right abdomen, though infrequent. I have also been having general cramping on and off and sometimes some pain on the left side that I feel is maybe a muscle rather than an organ. And pretty bad lower back pain just above my coccyx when I'm sitting down. I Googled my arse off and found these are pretty normal in early pregnancy.

However, Google obviously couldn't just leave it there on a positive note - I am pretty sure I have an kidney infection (ongoing UTI/cystitis, enlarged kidney and more recently some kidney pain) and Google tells me it can lead to miscarriage if severe and possibly birth defects even if mild. Awesome. Tomorrow I'm going to the doc and they better give me antibiotics! I was so nervous when I first got my BFP about possible MC, esp because they're so common early on, and then I embraced it and got really excited, but now I am super worried again :(

As for testing, I first found out on Sunday with a really faint line on an IC (before Sunday they were all BFN) and then confirmed with FRER on Tuesday morning, which showed a definite line but not as strong as control. Did another IC the next day and the line did seem to get darker. I will do one every two days till I run out (I have two more left) then I hope to quit. I already stopped temping, because even minor temp drops would've stressed me out!


----------



## Jox

Hrs not to just keep testing isn't it. I did one Monday, not sure y as thought I was only about 9dpo lol anyway got a faint bfp then done about 7 tests since lol not gonna do anymore now till my second digi next Thursday to hopefully get the 3+

I could have trip,et boys in this pregnancy and name them all straight away, give me just one girl and she'll be nameless lol

How r u all today? I'm off for coffee with friends this morning then got work at 6pm. Told close friends when preg last time but we r going to try and not say anything this time till we've had a positive scan x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I have had a kidney infection in pregnancy, I was in hospital but nobody ever once mentioned miscarriage or birth defects to me so try not to worry. You can't diagnose yourself with Google Hun or we would all have a brain tumour! 

I have told my 3 best friends who have been following every months cycle with me since the reversal and my mother but won't be telling anyone else now. Nice morning for us, OH has a rare morning off work so we dropped the kids at school and took the youngest for some breakfast now just at home bathing the dog lol then I'll be getting ready, it's my best friends birthday and she is down from Edinburgh where she lives now with her boyfriend, so we are going for posh afternoon tea at a stately home and then this evening a Thai meal followed by her surprise party at a gig in Leeds. 

My lack of symptoms is a little bit scary but it's such early days I suppose what can I expect. I have never had swollen boobs or Anytning like that since I have my first and this is my 4th xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I'm the same Jox I have a boy name but no girl name!

I have no real symptoms either Elmo!

I have just caved and bought a digi :blush: it said 2-3 which is about right (ish). I will wait till Monday to take my other one and hoping it will say 3+. Don't know why I bought them!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi all 

I just got my bfp at 10dpo and im due November 9th :)


----------



## JemmaLouise

Hello ladies :hugs: welcome blue moon and congratulations 

How are we all today? No symptoms today really but I only had some nausea anyway :shrug: As for names we still have the ones we picked out last year but we are holding off telling anyone until our 20 week scan if we can, only told my best friend as she is getting married in a couple weeks and would be suspicious at my lack of drinking :haha:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Welcome blue bubba!! 

Would love to keep it a secret till 20 weeks but I'll be the size of a house by then. I hope I can have my scan by 28th April as i would like to tell my eldest on or around his birthday x


----------



## sn0wbunnie

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just got my bfp at 10dpo and im due November 9th :)

Welcome & congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Welcome!

I will be too big by 20 weeks! I'm hoping to tell after 12 week scan x


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies I heard of this thread and thought ide join! I just had a FET for my second and it was a success! I'm cautious since it's very early my beta is on Monday afternoon af technically due tomorrow but seeing as my frers are two lined hoping that doesn't show!

I'm very crampy and constipation hit big time last night doesn't help that I was recently diagnosed with IBS. Very excited for November to come dh is a November baby so he will hopefully be getting the best early birthday present ever!

Hope all are well and congrats to all pregnancies!


----------



## smileyfaces

Welcome almosthere! My DH is also a November birthday x


----------



## JemmaLouise

Girls, I'm feeling anxious :shrug: 

I've been having the usual pulling/cramping sensations in my belly area but tonight I've been noticing them more strongly, only ever so slightly and not painful (with the exception of one shooting pain up my left side, lasted seconds) and when I went toilet there was TINY specs of blood, now I am suffering with thrush (sorry tmi) so I don't know if it's from that as it didn't look like it would coming from IN there, it looked like blood from an open wound so I don't know if it's from irritation... it's just freaking me out. Had one MC, I really don't want another :cry:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

almostthere congratulations!! Must be doubly nervous after an egg transfer, hope this is it, sure sounds like it is!! Did you have your eldest via IVF? 

Was really worried tonight, been a long day and walking through town to the venue for my friends surprise party had the most horrendous stomach cramps, felt faint and sweaty as well was so scared but thankfully it's passed and I think it was all the food and the huge amount of sparkling water I had eaten with dinner x


----------



## Jezika

Welcome almostthere! Glad you took my suggestion :)

Elmo - what you said about your kidney infection made me feel a lot better - thank you! Also, just yesterday I had an episode that sounds a lot like what you just described. Not terrible cramping per se, but I suddenly felt extremely weak/faint and sweaty. I usually get like that when I haven't eaten much, but I'd eaten not long before that so not sure what was up. I felt better after about 5-10 mins.

As for telling people... I've told soooo many people! I'll probably regret it if we MC, and that IS something I'm very scared of, but I figure I'll have lots of people's support and it'll be fine. I feel almost ashamed to have told some people so early, but I guess it's down to personal choice, right?

Testingwise, I was going to test this morning on an IC to see line progression but only remembered once my pee was in the t-bowl :doh: I'll have to do it tomorrow.

As for my kidney thing, here's a copy and paste from another thread, but if you don't want to read it 'cause it's pretty long, the tl;dr version is that docs don't think I have UTI/kidney infection but I'm baffled as to why I have so many symptoms, plus I have terrible history of getting super sick from it, so I made them prescribe me amoxicillin, and I'm debating whether to take it or not. FULL VERSION:

So I went to the doc today and was seen by a resident. She said the urine sample I gave two weeks ago had no signs of UTI, which is odd because the pain in my bladder and urethra never resolved since the first time a UTI was identified, so why would I have the pain? And why do I have an enlarged right kidney and pain in my left kidney? When she took my temp via my ear, it was bordering fever (37.5 degrees C), but they didn't want to give me meds because the urine showed nothing. I basically bullied her and the supervising doctor into giving me antibiotics just in case the tests were wrong (maybe my pee was too diluted coz I was drinking a shit-tonne of water at the time?). Well, I didn't bully (I'm actually quite unassertive), but given my terrible history with repeated UTI and possible risk of pyelonephritis when pregnant, I conveyed my concern. They prescribed me amoxycillin and I have another appt on Monday with a diff doc (re: pg) and gave another urine sample today. I'm pretty confused about whether I should take these antibiotics or not. I personally thinks its worth the risk of side effects and resistance. It's also apparently safe to take when pg. As a side note, interestingly, I measured my temp orally and via armpit with two separate thermometers when I got home and I don't have anything close to fever... SO CONFUUUUSED!


----------



## almosthere

Elmore yes first trip with fresh cycle ivf with icsi male factor infertility feel very lucky it worked both times but nervous I don't want to misscarry as I know no one does. Isn't helping that I have ibs and it's very bad yesterday and today constipation and diahreah stomach and back pain hoping it's just ibs I've been dizzy since I felt implantation naseau and gagging and wake up at 530 it's horrible so tired all worth it but last pregnancy this early on was a wall in the park didn't have ibs then though.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Ladies. 

I tested yesterday at around 9pm and the test was very visible i could see it from an arms length. But i tested again today morning and noon and its barely visible i feel silly for being hyped up and telling DH. 

Shouldn't HCG levels be rising?


----------



## Jezika

BlueMoon - were there any differences in hold and how much fluid you drank this morning compared to last night?


----------



## smileyfaces

JemmaLouise said:


> Girls, I'm feeling anxious :shrug:
> 
> I've been having the usual pulling/cramping sensations in my belly area but tonight I've been noticing them more strongly, only ever so slightly and not painful (with the exception of one shooting pain up my left side, lasted seconds) and when I went toilet there was TINY specs of blood, now I am suffering with thrush (sorry tmi) so I don't know if it's from that as it didn't look like it would coming from IN there, it looked like blood from an open wound so I don't know if it's from irritation... it's just freaking me out. Had one MC, I really don't want another :cry:

If its just a tiny bit I would imagine it is like you said, from an irritation cut or something? Try not to worry too much, although that's easier said then done. 

How are you feeling today?? Xxxx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Jezika said:


> BlueMoon - were there any differences in hold and how much fluid you drank this morning compared to last night?

Yesterday the only test i took was the one at 9pm which was about 3 hour hold. This morning fmu was extremely light at about 9am i took another at 11am same faintness im getting depressed and they're all first response early result.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Last night i had a coffee before testing. This morning i had lots of fluids i was so thirsty it's very hot here in Sydney.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies - mind if I join? I'm newly pregnant with #2 via a frozen embryo transfer last week. Based on the transfer date, my due date will be November 5 (day before DH's birthday). I got my first BFP on home pregnancy tests (IC & FRER) on Tuesday (Feb 23) and had my betas done on Wednesday (equivalent of 11 dpo - 22) and Friday (equivalent of 13 dpo - 101). Our embryos were genetically screened for abnormalities, so we know that we are expecting a little girl. :kiss: We are very cautiously excited as our last transfer attempt in December didn't work out. I look forward to hanging out here and following along with your pregnancies. :thumbup:


----------



## JemmaLouise

smiley - absolutely fine this morning, back to normal belly feeling and no specs of blood. Think a lot of my feelings last night were from my IBS as I had a small can of Pepsi, fizzy drinks aggravate it and I get terrible gas pains :blush: 

Also welcome to all November newbies ~ congratulations girls on your pregnancies and nice to have you here to share the journey :hugs:


----------



## JemmaLouise

blue moon ~ try testing at 9 pm again, some women find that they get better results in the afternoon / evening. fx'ed that darker line appears again :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Disneyfan88 said:


> Hi ladies - mind if I join? I'm newly pregnant with #2 via a frozen embryo transfer last week. Based on the transfer date, my due date will be November 5 (day before DH's birthday). I got my first BFP on home pregnancy tests (IC & FRER) on Tuesday (Feb 23) and had my betas done on Wednesday (equivalent of 11 dpo - 22) and Friday (equivalent of 13 dpo - 101). Our embryos were genetically screened for abnormalities, so we know that we are expecting a little girl. :kiss: We are very cautiously excited as our last transfer attempt in December didn't work out. I look forward to hanging out here and following along with your pregnancies. :thumbup:

Congrats! That is SO cool that you already know the gender of your baby!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

JemmaLouise said:


> Girls, I'm feeling anxious :shrug:
> 
> I've been having the usual pulling/cramping sensations in my belly area but tonight I've been noticing them more strongly, only ever so slightly and not painful (with the exception of one shooting pain up my left side, lasted seconds) and when I went toilet there was TINY specs of blood, now I am suffering with thrush (sorry tmi) so I don't know if it's from that as it didn't look like it would coming from IN there, it looked like blood from an open wound so I don't know if it's from irritation... it's just freaking me out. Had one MC, I really don't want another :cry:

So sorry Hun I must have missed this last night or we posted at same time don't know, will go back and read others posts in a minute. How are you feeling now you poor thing? Try not to worry too much best thing for baby is to stay chilled though I know how impossible that seems. Have you had sex at all since finding out? That could definitely account for spots of blood xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well multi quote didn't work so hope I can remember everything and the names!

Jemma Louise so glad you are feeling ok this morning it's funny you mentioned the fizzy drinks as I think that might be what set me off last night tonnes of sparkling water.

Bluebudda- if it helps Hun my first response didn't get any darker till I had done about 4, then I skipped a day and the 5Th had finally got much darker! Did you go to the toilet in the night before testing in the morning?

Disney - that's amazing that you know you are having a girl!! Congratulations!! 

Honestly I know it's easier said than done but about the kidney infection, when I had one I was so ill, too ill to really even be able to post in here, I honestly think you wouldn't know about it if you had one,
It's not always easy but you have to try and trust your dr, why not ask for another urine test before taking the antibiotics? Xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

Elmo, yeah fizzy drinks set me off really badly and being pregnant it might me affecting you too. It's weird having IBS and being pregnant as it's a conflict, with IBS I have to loo dash but with being pregnant I'm getting all the pains and and uncomfortable feelings mixed with mega constipation :haha: :rofl: my body is so confused !!

Anyway I am thinking (and hoping) that th blood was just irritation, it looked that way, it didn't look like period blood if that makes sense, it was like wiping blood from a pin prick


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I know exactly what you are describing and I remember having a pin prick or two just once after sex. Glad your feeling better. I'm always the same in pregnancy, get constipation that can last for up to 2 weeks &#128557; Followed by extreme cramps and dioreah &#128567; Xx


----------



## almosthere

Jemma and blue I hope all is okay! Jemma so you have ibs too? Have you asked your gastro about special diets? I'm newly diagnosed and waiting for my follow up after a stomach procedure and not sure what to expect I'm reading white bread is better than wheat not much fat or cheese caffeine I love my chocolate so this is hard!

Welcome Disney!

I need to stop spending money on testa tomorrow will be my first day not testing my ibs made me worry for baby I know it can harm him or her but I had a hot dog before I knew I was pregnant we'd and salad that sat out a bit so I freaked over listeria but I'm pretty sure it's just ibs w more constipation than I'm used to had. little diahreah after constipated stools last night was a nightmare I just wanted to go on best but couldn't.


----------



## JemmaLouise

I think the problem with IBS is its many levels of intensity. Mine is only mild and is triggered by certain food and drinks. My main problem is fizzy drinks, chocolate and white bread, they send my stomach wild and can be extremely painful. I also get it when I am stressed, nervous or particularly emotional. I've had it for about 3 years now but didn't bother with testing, I will trial and error my foods and if it caused a flare up then I'll avoid it or have it very occasionally. I know some people get it very badly with life altering effects. With this pregnancy I am just trying to eat healthier altogether to give bubs all the nourishment they need :hugs: 

How does your IBS affect you? x


----------



## almosthere

Similar to you actually certain breads pizza a favorite food of mine gets me really bad fried food is the worst and stress definitely as well.


----------



## darkriver

Can I join? Due november 10th. Got my bfp at nine dpo


----------



## JemmaLouise

Ah whilst it's totally embarrassing it's nice to know another IBS sufferer that's understands :p

Hello darkriver, welcome to the group and congratulations :flower:


----------



## darkriver

Thank you. I am so excited. :happydance: I had a mc two years ago so this feels like a blessing


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi darkriver :hi:


----------



## Jox

Jemmalouise, glad ur OK after ur scare the other night xx

Not planning on telling people here till we have at least had a scan. May tell a couple of people then and then wait till after 12 weeks x

4 boys between me and oh so expecting another boy lol

I feel for u all with ibs!!

Was feeling rough and tired last night. Had a very up and down emotional day then at work till 2.30am. Feeling better this morning tho.

Did an ic and it's loads darker which is keeping me a little reassured x


----------



## darkriver

I have only told 5 people and ladies on mums group the rest I am telling in may. I am so nervous and shocked.


----------



## Jox

Congrats to all the new November mummies :kiss:


----------



## smileyfaces

Glad your IC has given some reassurance Jox. 

I am so full of energy its freaking me out lol. 

Is anyone suffering with insomnia already? Third night on the run now I've been awake several times in the night just wide awake not able to sleep.


----------



## darkriver

I am suffering with loss of appetite. I made pizza for lunch but just couldnt eat it. My tests from today have faded a little but its early.


----------



## almosthere

I am either telling my two co teachers Monday/Tuesday after my beta due to safety reasons for me in my pregnancy with work and in case we had a fire drill we ha e a very heavy child I def could not help pick up. A baby is out this week so I could possibly wait until the Monday after the later the better I would make sure they didn't tell anyone else. As far as family and friends I'll tell them once we make it to 12 weeks praying it's a healthy pregnancy for us all and we all make it to the safety mark of 12 weeks!


----------



## almosthere

And yes I am suffering from sleep insomnia before either new I was pregnant waking up at 530/6 no matter how tired I am it's torture! just swept my kitchen and dining room and wiped some counters and I'm wiped out I had to stop I still have dishes and laundry to finish I've never felt this yicky so early on with my first it's going to be a rough ride hoping it will get better though! Very crampy today as today is the day after would be here maybe that's why.


----------



## darkriver

How do u stop your toddler from climbing all over you.


----------



## WhisperGirl

Hello everyone! So far I'm guessing the 2nd. Got a strong bfp a few days ago on a first response and a light bfp on a 25miu strip. Congrats and a happy and healthy 9 months to us all xxx


----------



## Jezika

BlueMoon - how are you doing? What's the latest?

I'm in a similar situation and really regret testing. I'm feeling really scared and sad. Here is how my HPTs have gone:

Feb 21 (12DPO) - first squinter on wondfo
Feb 22 (13DPO) - similar squinter on wondfo
Feb 23 (14DPO) - clear line on FRER (the pic I'd posted)
Feb 24 (15DPO) - stronger line on wondfo than before (but still not close to control)
Feb 25 (16DPO) - [no testing]
Feb 26 (17DPO) - [no testing]
Feb 27 (18DPO) - line on wondfo is stronger than at 13DPO but definitely fainter than 15DPO

AF was due last Sunday (Feb 21).

I've been trying to explain it away but I really don't think I can. I used FMU all times. I guess it's possible it's because I've been drinking lots of water lately because of the kidney stuff and have gotten much better into the habit of drinking loads than I had been earlier on this week, but I thought that it doesn't matter as long as I don't drink much during the night before FMU. Having said that, sometimes a lot of pee just comes even when I stopped drinking water many hours ago. In any case, I think it's a stretch. And I know people say "a line is a line" and that all these sticks have different levels of dye and are not supposed to be quantitative tests, but I just don't buy it when I've seen so many people's wondfo lines reliably darken across time despite all that and I've heard of so many MCs when lines didn't darken or got fainter. And I've only seen a few cases on these forums of such light lines at 18DPO.

I wanted to take my final wondfo with more pee but it was an even shorter hold and I would've just been more upset if faint. I'll probably go and get another FRER today and test with FMU and try to not drink much in the evening (even though I should be drinking lots), but I've pretty much resigned myself to having a CP. I really wish I hadn't tested 

ETA: My pee this morning was a very pale yellow, as it has been for the past few days presumably because I've been drinking lots. I don't know when it was, but I do remember having very yellow urine at some points that I've tested over the past week, but now I feel like I'm just clutching at straws.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Welcome WhisperGirl, almost here, dark river & DisneyFan88!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## darkriver

Got a strong opk lol. Monday cant come fast enoygh


----------



## almosthere

The lines being a bit fainter can depend on dif tests how much water you drank how long urine was held when are your blood tests to confirm? One you get hcg numbers and know they are rising you will feel much better do they do this with natural pregnancies? Mine was a FET so it's all I know


----------



## darkriver

Uk generally dont do bloodtests unless going private. They just take your word for it


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jezika I understand just how upsetting this feels as I felt mine weren't getting any darker and then I saw a significant inprovement in my last test. My advice would be to leave all other tests alone, buy another first response, make sure you use FMU again, don't drink or go to the toilet trough the night if that is what you did last time and then compare only those two tests and I bet you see a big difference :) try keep your chin up xx

Everyone else welcome!! :) does our thread show up in first trimester? I thought we would have had a few more join us by now xx


----------



## smileyfaces

No Elmo this thread is in groups and discussions, not 1st tri. People who ask about a November group will be directed to groups and discussions. Don't worry there will be loads to join yet :)


----------



## JemmaLouise

It's awful that such a precious thing is also so fragile :shrug: Wishing everyone safe and healthy pregnancies. Don't fret too much about the lines, I know it's hard as we are desperate to cling to our little miracles :hugs: There are many factors that can alter results like other users have said, try not to worry hun :hugs:


----------



## JemmaLouise

WhisperGirl said:


> Hello everyone! So far I'm guessing the 2nd. Got a strong bfp a few days ago on a first response and a light bfp on a 25miu strip. Congrats and a happy and healthy 9 months to us all xxx

Congratulations hun :hugs: welcome to the group xx


----------



## smileyfaces

darkriver said:


> How do u stop your toddler from climbing all over you.

You can't &#128514; I have a four year old and a three year old who use me as a trampoline most of the day!



WhisperGirl said:


> Hello everyone! So far I'm guessing the 2nd. Got a strong bfp a few days ago on a first response and a light bfp on a 25miu strip. Congrats and a happy and healthy 9 months to us all xxx

Congratulations xx



Jezika said:


> BlueMoon - how are you doing? What's the latest?
> 
> I'm in a similar situation and really regret testing. I'm feeling really scared and sad. Here is how my HPTs have gone:
> 
> Feb 21 (12DPO) - first squinter on wondfo
> Feb 22 (13DPO) - similar squinter on wondfo
> Feb 23 (14DPO) - clear line on FRER (the pic I'd posted)
> Feb 24 (15DPO) - stronger line on wondfo than before (but still not close to control)
> Feb 25 (16DPO) - [no testing]
> Feb 26 (17DPO) - [no testing]
> Feb 27 (18DPO) - line on wondfo is stronger than at 13DPO but definitely fainter than 15DPO
> 
> AF was due last Sunday (Feb 21).
> 
> I've been trying to explain it away but I really don't think I can. I used FMU all times. I guess it's possible it's because I've been drinking lots of water lately because of the kidney stuff and have gotten much better into the habit of drinking loads than I had been earlier on this week, but I thought that it doesn't matter as long as I don't drink much during the night before FMU. Having said that, sometimes a lot of pee just comes even when I stopped drinking water many hours ago. In any case, I think it's a stretch. And I know people say "a line is a line" and that all these sticks have different levels of dye and are not supposed to be quantitative tests, but I just don't buy it when I've seen so many people's wondfo lines reliably darken across time despite all that and I've heard of so many MCs when lines didn't darken or got fainter. And I've only seen a few cases on these forums of such light lines at 18DPO.
> 
> I wanted to take my final wondfo with more pee but it was an even shorter hold and I would've just been more upset if faint. I'll probably go and get another FRER today and test with FMU and try to not drink much in the evening (even though I should be drinking lots), but I've pretty much resigned myself to having a CP. I really wish I hadn't tested
> 
> ETA: My pee this morning was a very pale yellow, as it has been for the past few days presumably because I've been drinking lots. I don't know when it was, but I do remember having very yellow urine at some points that I've tested over the past week, but now I feel like I'm just clutching at straws.

Hugs xx Stop testing! Don't buy any more! At this moment you are pregnant and no amount of POAS is gonna change the outcome, it will just cause you stress and worry.

Can you get blood tests to ease your mind?


----------



## MrsLemon

Hi everyone I got a light BFP this morning with second morning urine :) due November the 5th :) this is baby number 2 for us but I am so nervous after loosing 2 babies before!! The worry comes back so quickly! Can't wait
To share this with you all xx


----------



## Jezika

Thanks guys, I do feel a little better, just wish I hadn't read so many stories about fading lines and MC. I'll get an FRER and try to hold onto my pee tomorrow morning. It's so hard because I feel like I need to pee so badly even when I don't drink! I have a doc appt on Monday so will express my concerns if I still have them then. AF is almost a week late, so I hope that's a good thing.


----------



## smileyfaces

Welcome mrslemon! Congrats :) sorry for your previous losses :hugs:

Jezika...my lines were fluctuating all over the place (frer) so just stopped testing completely. Honestly, just try not to test any more and you will feel loads better x Good luck for your appointment on Monday :)


----------



## almosthere

Welcome and congrats mrslemon!

Jezika you and baby are most likely fine just relax and stop testing I've been testing a lot too I am done starting tomorrow


----------



## MrsLemon

Jezika, With my first I tested using at least 2 of every single brand I could find.. 
so here`s my POAS addict review of tests lol

I only rate the first response early results and digitals.

first response (not the early result) always stayed faint.. 

cheap ones of the internet did`nt get dark for me until 5/6 weeks....

I did`nt stop testing until my clear blue said 3+ weeks lol 

This time I wont be testing I got so consumed by it I was a wreck for days .. at least leave it 3 days before tests to give those hormones chance to double :) x


----------



## darkriver

I am planning to get two digitals. One will be on Monday and one on Wed. That will be it. I just Want to see the words pregnant. Had leg ache all afternoon. Also pretty shattered and my dd decided she wasn't sleeping.


----------



## almosthere

I agree the frers lines get dark and the 1 min rapid result first response aren't ask dark prob a dif sensitivity since it's now the 6 days sooner I had hardly anything on dollar store assured brand it was horrible for me at least but other dollar brand first choice is great


----------



## Deni85

Hi ladies, congrats to all of you! I'm in the other November group, can I join this one too? We've been waiting for this BFP for a year. I am due on Nov. 7th with our first baby :)


----------



## almosthere

Congrats deni!


----------



## JemmaLouise

come on in Deni and congratulations :hugs: 

How we all feeling? I am SO bloated I look preggers already :haha:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I didn't know there was another group what's that one called? Bit daft when snow had already made this one!

Welcome new ladies :) 

Xx


----------



## Jox

Morning all :wave:

Congrats again to all the newbies, how r u all feeling?

Been at work the last 2 nights and am back at in a couple of hrs, I'm shattered. Feeling ok although feel like I'm starving all the time!!!

As for testing, stop!!! U know u r pregnant. Different tests etc r just going to cause u stress xx


----------



## Jox

Anyone take any meds in pregnancy? I have to do a clexane injection everyday and take aspirin too. I had some injections left over from December so have just been using them and have ordered more on my repeat prescription but not sure the docs will give them to me without seeing me as they know I mc in December. Obviously if I'm requesting more it means I'm preg again but don't know if they'll want to see me. When I got bfp last time I was super efficient in getting in touch with mw etc and it ended up going Rita up so now I'm trying to chill and not rush into anything x


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

i'm out ladies, looks like it was a cp or something because all hpt tests are stark white negative waiting on af now, but i wish you all the best of luck with your journeys <3


----------



## smileyfaces

Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## darkriver

BlueMoonBubba said:


> i'm out ladies, looks like it was a cp or something because all hpt tests are stark white negative waiting on af now, but i wish you all the best of luck with your journeys <3

Sorry to hear hun xx


----------



## darkriver

Anyone take an opk after getting positive result. I did. Took one last night and got a strong positive. Defo not ovulating ha. I am so excited cant wait to see a Pregnant tomorrow unless its turns out to be a cp.


----------



## almosthere

Blue so sorry:hugs:

Dark I got a bfp on an opks w my first it's all I had in the house and it was blazing read thought that was odd apparently it picks up the hcg I think your Def fo preggo!:haha:

Jox I had a natural FET so I've been on baby asprin 1xd and I take crinone everymorning I'm guessing until 8 weeks


----------



## almosthere

AFM I woke up with worst cotton mouth ever water doesn't help much and have a bit of a cold which I know is common can't wait one more sleep until my beta hope my hcg comes back with great numbers!


----------



## MrsLemon

I just clearblued to make it official -- now I'm done testing!! How's everyone doing believing they are pregnant? I am so in shock (didn't expect it to happen this quick for me) I am hoping now I've seen it on a digital it will be more real!! X


----------



## darkriver

I will tell you tomorrow when I clearblue it. Lol


----------



## sn0wbunnie

BlueMoonBubba said:


> i'm out ladies, looks like it was a cp or something because all hpt tests are stark white negative waiting on af now, but i wish you all the best of luck with your journeys <3

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Welcome Deni!


----------



## JemmaLouise

BlueMoonBubba said:


> i'm out ladies, looks like it was a cp or something because all hpt tests are stark white negative waiting on af now, but i wish you all the best of luck with your journeys <3

Oh hun I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

So sorry to hear that bluemoonbudda, wish you the best Hun xx

Jox I have to take clexane injections daily for 6 weeks postpartum, with my second I also took them during part of the pregnancy. I'm not sure what they will say this time in fact it's been playing on my mind wondering if I should be seen sooner by consultant to find out?


----------



## Deni85

JemmaLouise said:


> come on in Deni and congratulations :hugs:
> 
> How we all feeling? I am SO bloated I look preggers already :haha:

Thanks :)
I also feel bloated, no matter what I eat..I look 3-4 months pregnant. I saw here https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/pregnancy/symptom.php?sid=28 that it goes away eventually, I hope it's soon!


----------



## Jezika

BlueMoon - so sorry to hear that. Looks like I'm in the same boat as you.
Last night there was a small streak of red blood when I wiped. I know it can happen in normal pregnancy, but together with the faint lines I'm pretty sure it's a pg loss. FRER this morning on super-concentrated pee is same as five days ago and wondfo is same as four days ago, plus my boobs feel different now and I just feel AF-y. I know it's not over yet but I have no interest in keeping my hopes up. Good luck to all you ladies <3


----------



## smileyfaces

I'm sorry to hear that Jezika :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm sorry your feeling that way jezika, wish I could be of help somehow, you know where we all are if you do want to chat and I'm sure everything will be ok and you will be back with us soon when you feel like you can relax more xxx


----------



## JemmaLouise

Deni85 said:


> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> come on in Deni and congratulations :hugs:
> 
> How we all feeling? I am SO bloated I look preggers already :haha:
> 
> Thanks :)
> I also feel bloated, no matter what I eat..I look 3-4 months pregnant. I saw here https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/pregnancy/symptom.php?sid=28 that it goes away eventually, I hope it's soon!Click to expand...

I am the same :haha: well hopefully it passes sooner rather than later as I look and feel awful :rofl: 

Today has been a roller coaster, had a bust up with the Mr which is very rare, we never argue so spent the day crying :cry: on top of feeling sick and irritable !! Also think my boobs are starting to get a bit sore as took my bra off for bed and they were feeling heavy and a bit sore :dohh:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Jezika, hopefully it's nothing but if it is a loss I am so so sorry :hugs: keep us updated hun,wishing you the best x


----------



## almosthere

Jezika I hope it's just from implantation


----------



## smileyfaces

JemmaLouise said:


> Deni85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> come on in Deni and congratulations :hugs:
> 
> How we all feeling? I am SO bloated I look preggers already :haha:
> 
> Thanks :)
> I also feel bloated, no matter what I eat..I look 3-4 months pregnant. I saw here https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/pregnancy/symptom.php?sid=28 that it goes away eventually, I hope it's soon!Click to expand...
> 
> I am the same :haha: well hopefully it passes sooner rather than later as I look and feel awful :rofl:
> 
> Today has been a roller coaster, had a bust up with the Mr which is very rare, we never argue so spent the day crying :cry: on top of feeling sick and irritable !! Also think my boobs are starting to get a bit sore as took my bra off for bed and they were feeling heavy and a bit sore :dohh:Click to expand...

Sorry you had a row with your OH :hugs:

My boobs have been much sorer the last few days too x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Is it silly that I have been reassured by my constipation lol! It's my only symptom! Got some fybogel yesterday though and have finally been able to go today though so feel much better. By the way UK ladies, boots have got 3 for 2 of pregnancare etc, I got the pregnancare max yesterday and at 20 quid a box it was a big saving!!! X


----------



## smileyfaces

That's good to know Elmo!

My gp randomly gave me a prescription for pregnacare? Seems a waste of a prescription when 99% of people will just go and buy it anyway!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Wow did he really!!! I didn't know they would do that!! What a saving!! X


----------



## smileyfaces

I didn't ask he just gave it to me! He said are you taking folic acid and I said yes, pregnacare. Then he just printed off a prescription.

Tbh I won't use it. I've already got pregnacare and when I need more I can just buy them.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Wow that's lucky !! I've still got a box and a half left but might get Mr to take me when he is back from working away :thumbup:

and Elmo, any symptom is reassuring so no its not silly :haha:


----------



## MrsLemon

No symptoms here .. When I was pregnant they didn't start until the end of week 5 so I will enjoy it while it lasts lol


----------



## darkriver

:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yaay everyone loves a digi!! X


----------



## smileyfaces

Yay!


----------



## Jox

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> So sorry to hear that bluemoonbudda, wish you the best Hun xx
> 
> Jox I have to take clexane injections daily for 6 weeks postpartum, with my second I also took them during part of the pregnancy. I'm not sure what they will say this time in fact it's been playing on my mind wondering if I should be seen sooner by consultant to find out?

What reason was u taking them for Hun? I'd maybe try and get Ho,d of mw and find out? I saw my consultant between pregnancy number 2 and 3 and he wrote to the docs to tell them I need them from bfp xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I have something called factor 5 Leiden, it's a blood clotting disorder that makes me higher risk for deep vein thrombosis, miscarriage and still birth, thank god I haven't been through any of the above to date so have been very lucky. Why do you take them Hun? X


----------



## Jox

Pretty much symptom less here. Been getting a few headaches and feeling peckish but that's about it. I've only done 1 test since Thursday, trying to hold off using my other Digi till Thursday to hopefully get 3+. Only have 1 shift at work over the next week too so I'm gonna enjoy chilling and getting some early nights lol

Xxx


----------



## Jox

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> I have something called factor 5 Leiden, it's a blood clotting disorder that makes me higher risk for deep vein thrombosis, miscarriage and still birth, thank god I haven't been through any of the above to date so have been very lucky. Why do you take them Hun? X

I'd definitely find out if u need to be taking them Hun x

My first was stillborn and then my second stopped growing after 32 weeks so even tho clotting tests came back normal they wanted me to take them in my next pregnancy then he's the 1st I've carried to term xx


----------



## Jox

Jezika said:


> BlueMoon - so sorry to hear that. Looks like I'm in the same boat as you.
> Last night there was a small streak of red blood when I wiped. I know it can happen in normal pregnancy, but together with the faint lines I'm pretty sure it's a pg loss. FRER this morning on super-concentrated pee is same as five days ago and wondfo is same as four days ago, plus my boobs feel different now and I just feel AF-y. I know it's not over yet but I have no interest in keeping my hopes up. Good luck to all you ladies <3

How r u Hun? Xx


----------



## Kimbre

Hello all! We just finally got our BFP after about 3 years of ttc and one MC last December! We are so excited! Due date is suppose to be November 2 2016
 



Attached Files:







2016-02-28 20.58.50.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Kimbre welcome! You must be over the moon!! 

Jox I can't begin to imagine what you have been through, I'm so sorry xx

I guess what scares me about having the injections is that I was ok in the other pregnancies so what if it had the opposite affect? Thinned my blood too much and caused me to miscarry? Do you think anything could be more likely to happen now that I'm older where as in my previous pregnancies I was quite young. X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Who do you think I should ring though? As my midwife appointment isn't until end of March near enough and my GP won't have a clue. It's the consultant I'll need to see really, what did you do last time to get your clexane did the GP sort it for you was he the one who prescribed it? X


----------



## almosthere

Congrats kimbre!

Waiting for my beta results today so antsy


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

almostthere are you in US? Just thinking it's getting late for the U.K. X


----------



## Jox

I saw my consultant in 2011 before we started ttc my 2nd rainbow to ask what the plan would be because of the issues with both my previous pregnancies. He sent gp a letter to say I need clexane from bfp so when I conceived in 2011 they had the letter. Then when I got bfp back in November I told them the month and year that the letter was sent so she looked back in my docs notes and found the letter that said in future pregnancies I'd need them. Picking my prescription up tomorrow so think the gp has authorised the repeat without even seeing me coz I'm really not ready to make it official yet. Want to wait another week or so before I put my name down for mw booking in appt. I'm struggling to allow myself to believe this pregnancy will go anywhere after the last one. Everything was pointing so good last time, strong bfp, symptoms even a bit of a belly growing then I had a scan and there wasn't even a baby in the sac. Anyway, not gonna miserable, what will be will be eh!! X


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies had my beta today it's official I'm Def fo preggo had 314 for my hcg go in for two more betas and us at end of the month eeek!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Congrats, almost!! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

Elmo yes U.S!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Almost there that's great news! :)

Jox - I guess that just shows you can never call it. Everything can seem text book perfect and not be, where as everything can look like its for the worst and turn out just fine. Will you be having an early scan for peace of mind? X


----------



## darkriver

Had a dream about a little girl who was the double of my daughter. :shrug: and also that I went in to labour naturally. I had an emc with my daughter after a 26 hour labour so I dont see that happening for some reason.


----------



## smileyfaces

Great news almosthere.

Jox let's hope that the meds will help make this your rainbow x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Dark river you never know all pregnancys are different,

My first I was induced and in labour for a few days I can't remember the exact hours, followed by vontouse delivery as his heart rate wasn't picking back up...

Second I went over by 4 days and had him naturally, same problem again with his heart though but luckily he came out on his own after an hour and a half of pushing (gosh I was so bruised with him!)

My third I had polyhydramnious (extra amniotic fluid) he came a week early, waters went at 6pm, but was only in supposed "established labour" for 20 minutes, he was born at 10pm, he was resusitated and taken to special care but he ended up being just perfect after a few days.

There's no reason you will end up with another emc Hun unles there was a specific reason for it that's likely to recur?

I'm not allowing myself to think about the birth yet, just want to enjoy this stage xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Both my labours were induced and I so desperately want to go naturally this time. Keeping fingers firmly crossed!


----------



## Odiea

Hi Snow, I think you skipped my name in the due date section, I'm due Nov 1st.


----------



## MrsLemon

I took the other digital this morning to see if my number had gone up and it's come up not pregnant :/ looks like another chemical for me. Heartbroken


----------



## darkriver

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so sorry hun x


----------



## JemmaLouise

I'm sorry to all the girls who have lost their bubs :hugs: It's such a horrible process and I wish you girls all the luck next cycle :hugs: 

How is everyone doing? I've got some catching up to do...


----------



## smileyfaces

MrsLemon I'm sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Mrslemon I'm so sorry for yours loss.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Mrslemon im so so sorry I wish you all the babydust in the world for the future &#128532; Xxx


----------



## Odiea

So sorry to hear that Mrs Lemon! :(.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Ugh so sorry MrsLemon :hugs:

Welcome & congrats Kimbre! 

Odiea, ahhh sorry I will add you now!!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Have booked an early scan for the 18th, two weeks on Friday. X


----------



## Jox

I'm so sorry Mrs lemon :sadface:

Elmo, they will do me an early scan, I'm just trying to hold out till about 8 weeks instead of 6-6.5 coz at that stage there can still be doubt of dates being out if no baby or no Hun etc, I just want to have a scan and see a baby with a hb or know for sure straight off that it's over. I have zero symptoms except mild headaches everyday.

Gonna do my second digi in the morning, 6 days after the last when I got 2-3 so hoping for a 3+ in the morning.

Anyone heard from jezika? Xx


----------



## sn0wbunnie

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Have booked an early scan for the 18th, two weeks on Friday. X

Exciting!!! I don't know when my first scan is. I had my 3rd beta draw today, so it all depends on those numbers!

Originally I wanted to be surprised, but I went ahead & booked an early gender scan for May 21st!! So excited!


----------



## darkriver

I am booking my early scan on wed. The UK and America is so different. We dont have blood draws or anything.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I didn't dare go any sooner for the same reason Jox, I figured with 7+3 (and I can't be any earlier than that as I wouldn't have got a clear bfp when I did) it's either going to be ok or it's not and there won't be any doubt where as I could just cause myself upset if it was week 6. 

All very scary and exciting.

No would be nice to hear from jezika hope she is ok x


----------



## sn0wbunnie

darkriver said:


> I am booking my early scan on wed. The UK and America is so different. We dont have blood draws or anything.

For normal pregnancies, blood draws early on aren't common unless there are issues. I had spotting early on, so my doc wanted to monitor my numbers.


----------



## JemmaLouise

My early scan is 8+4 on 24th March, could have had it at 7 weeks but wanted to ensure that I'd be able to see something and they're shut Tues / Weds :hugs:


----------



## darkriver

JemmaLouise said:


> My early scan is 8+4 on 24th March, could have had it at 7 weeks but wanted to ensure that I'd be able to see something and they're shut Tues / Weds :hugs:

Good luck hun. I spent ages crawling through websites before finding baby bond.


----------



## Jox

I'm hoping to get my early scan the week of the 24th as that when I'm 8 weeks. I had 3 lots of blood taken in December when the sac was empty on the scan, each time I had an increase but not as much as what would be expected obviously xx


----------



## almosthere

I'm due for my scan the 22nd but away on a mini trip so had to push it to the 24th bummed but can't reschedule my trip because of a us!


----------



## Jezika

MrsLemon - so sorry to hear about your loss. I can absolutely relate :( Hope you're looking after yourself right now. It's so very tough for sure.

Jox & Elmo - thanks for checking :) It did end up a CP... or MC... not sure what it is technically, doc said MC but potatoes/potaaaahtoes I guess. I'm pasting a detailed update in a spoiler window below for those who'd prefer not to read about MC. It's a little graphic and lots of talk about emotions. It's been a really rough few days but I feel much better now.


Spoiler
Went to the doc, which sucked 'cause the resident I'd seen on Friday was also there... she'd said "congratulations!" when I had told her I was pregnant, and my whole appt yesterday was supposed to be to find out what to do next, so it truly sucked having to tell her that the reason I was there had changed to MC. Obviously I cried, 'cause the moment anyone shows me a smidgen of empathy, I cry. Sometimes even if nothing is wrong if it's that time of the month. Anyway, they sent me off for an urgent u/s to rule out ectopic (because of my one-sided pains), which was traumatic enough in itself having the u/s wand painfully digging around while I bled heavily and tried to think of sadder things than an MC in order not to cry. Luckily the technician was a stern Eastern European woman, so I didn't have the whole empathy problem (plus my mum is also a stern Eastern European woman, so I like the no-nonsense attitude). Then I went for a blood test to make sure the HCG comes down over the next few days. I'm guessing if the u/s had shown ectopic, the doc there would've spoken to me, so I'm sure it's fine. But really what's surprised me is my reaction to all this. I came home and cried for two hours straight. Like properly sobbed. I feel like maybe 40% of it was negative irrational thoughts like "why me," "I'm a failure," "I am helpless" and "this will keep happening and I won't be able to handle it," as well as just being almost disgusted by and ashamed of my body because it had betrayed me (I just wanted everything inside me to get the hell out of me), and then 60% just the crash of hormones I'm sure. I know all my thoughts were irrational even at the time, but I just couldn't help it. I've not felt that sad in a long, long time and I'm still shocked by my emotional reaction and that it was in response to only one week of BFP. I knew the risks, after all.

I am feeling a lot better today. Mind you, I've felt okay in the mornings and things just seem to go downhill, but today I am hoping it will stick. My best friend also happens to be on vacay this week so I think it made it harder. Yesterday I was convinced I don't want to TTC for a real long time because I'm not emotionally up to that, and in fact anything to do with TTC just made me feel sadder (including this forum, which is unfortunate because it's so full of support). Anyway, it helped to realize that even though I may feel and think a certain way today, it doesn't mean I will feel and think this way tomorrow, next week, next month or whenever. I think we probably will try again straight away (I'm feeling optimistic right in this moment at least) but I'm not putting pressure on myself to decide. Though supportive, of course DH is fine after all this. Men are so lucky to get away without all the physical stuff! I did start temping again... I've been forcing myself to not avoid (avoidance is almost seen as a sin in psychology, which is what I'm studying) and it's been better than I thought. At this point I'm not emotionally tied to my temps so it's nice to ease back in. It's also helped to keep busy.

I hope everything is good with you ladies and I may check back in from time to time to see how you're all doing. I'm so happy you all have your BFPs and genuinely wish you all a really happy and healthy 8-9 months :)


----------



## Tasha S.

Jezika: I'm so sorry for what you're going through! Miscarriage is so hard! :cry: I felt the same emotions after my miscarriage (not wanting to try again), but went on to conceive my rainbow 6 months later! She's sitting on my lap now! I hope this will be a distant memory soon enough, and that your heart will be overflowing with a healthy pregnancy! In the meantime, give yourself time to grieve. :hugs: Xx

I'm so sorry for blue and MrsLemon too! Hang in there ladies! I hope you have rainbow babies soon! :hugs:

I'm in the thick of first tri yuckies! Threw up 2 days ago, and having constant headaches. It's so much harder with 2 LO's running around! Trying to stay strong! Thank God for an understanding and supportive DH! Xx


----------



## twickywabbit

Hey guys I'm going to sneak in here :flower: found out a couple of days ago with a digi that I'm expecting :happydance: I'm really not sure how far along I am at all but pretty sure I'll probably be due in November. My ticker is just a complete guess. The doctor called as I had blood drawn today and left a message saying that the blood test for pregnancy was positive but nothing else. I'm going to call tomorrow to see if I can get a number. :). My appointment with the midwife is on Friday. :). Super excited.


----------



## almosthere

Jezika so sorry hope you get your rainbow baby when you are ready!


----------



## almosthere

Welcome and congrats twiky


----------



## oneday123

Can I join please? Just found out :happydance: I'm due Novemer 12th so very early days :cloud9:


----------



## Jox

I'm so sorry jezika &#55357;&#56852; Thinking of u lots xx


----------



## Odiea

Jezika said:


> MrsLemon - so sorry to hear about your loss. I can absolutely relate :( Hope you're looking after yourself right now. It's so very tough for sure.
> 
> Jox & Elmo - thanks for checking :) It did end up a CP... or MC... not sure what it is technically, doc said MC but potatoes/potaaaahtoes I guess. I'm pasting a detailed update in a spoiler window below for those who'd prefer not to read about MC. It's a little graphic and lots of talk about emotions. It's been a really rough few days but I feel much better now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Went to the doc, which sucked 'cause the resident I'd seen on Friday was also there... she'd said "congratulations!" when I had told her I was pregnant, and my whole appt yesterday was supposed to be to find out what to do next, so it truly sucked having to tell her that the reason I was there had changed to MC. Obviously I cried, 'cause the moment anyone shows me a smidgen of empathy, I cry. Sometimes even if nothing is wrong if it's that time of the month. Anyway, they sent me off for an urgent u/s to rule out ectopic (because of my one-sided pains), which was traumatic enough in itself having the u/s wand painfully digging around while I bled heavily and tried to think of sadder things than an MC in order not to cry. Luckily the technician was a stern Eastern European woman, so I didn't have the whole empathy problem (plus my mum is also a stern Eastern European woman, so I like the no-nonsense attitude). Then I went for a blood test to make sure the HCG comes down over the next few days. I'm guessing if the u/s had shown ectopic, the doc there would've spoken to me, so I'm sure it's fine. But really what's surprised me is my reaction to all this. I came home and cried for two hours straight. Like properly sobbed. I feel like maybe 40% of it was negative irrational thoughts like "why me," "I'm a failure," "I am helpless" and "this will keep happening and I won't be able to handle it," as well as just being almost disgusted by and ashamed of my body because it had betrayed me (I just wanted everything inside me to get the hell out of me), and then 60% just the crash of hormones I'm sure. I know all my thoughts were irrational even at the time, but I just couldn't help it. I've not felt that sad in a long, long time and I'm still shocked by my emotional reaction and that it was in response to only one week of BFP. I knew the risks, after all.
> 
> I am feeling a lot better today. Mind you, I've felt okay in the mornings and things just seem to go downhill, but today I am hoping it will stick. My best friend also happens to be on vacay this week so I think it made it harder. Yesterday I was convinced I don't want to TTC for a real long time because I'm not emotionally up to that, and in fact anything to do with TTC just made me feel sadder (including this forum, which is unfortunate because it's so full of support). Anyway, it helped to realize that even though I may feel and think a certain way today, it doesn't mean I will feel and think this way tomorrow, next week, next month or whenever. I think we probably will try again straight away (I'm feeling optimistic right in this moment at least) but I'm not putting pressure on myself to decide. Though supportive, of course DH is fine after all this. Men are so lucky to get away without all the physical stuff! I did start temping again... I've been forcing myself to not avoid (avoidance is almost seen as a sin in psychology, which is what I'm studying) and it's been better than I thought. At this point I'm not emotionally tied to my temps so it's nice to ease back in. It's also helped to keep busy.
> 
> I hope everything is good with you ladies and I may check back in from time to time to see how you're all doing. I'm so happy you all have your BFPs and genuinely wish you all a really happy and healthy 8-9 months :)

:( so sorry to hear Jez. Praying that your next will be a sticky!


----------



## Jox

I did my second digi this morning. Last one was on af due date and got a 2-3 on the digi and today is 4+6 and got a 3+!!!

End of the week and I'll call docs.... Maybe!! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jox

Oh and still no symptoms other than headaches everyday!!!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Oh Jezika, I am sorry and going through all those emotions are horrible. I remember going through the same with my MMC, hang in there babe it'll get easier and that rainbow baby will come soon enough :hugs: 

Also welcome to the November newbies and congratulations ladies :happydance: 

Looks like a fair few of us are being scanned week of the 24th so fx'ed we all have good news. I am simply terrified, the last scan I had I found out I had mc'ed so I'm just praying it doesn't happen again and my 8 week bubs is happy and cosy in its temporary home :)


----------



## JemmaLouise

Jox said:


> I did my second digi this morning. Last one was on af due date and got a 2-3 on the digi and today is 4+6 and got a 3+!!!
> 
> End of the week and I'll call docs.... Maybe!! X

wooo great news hun :happydance:


----------



## darkriver

hcg is defo doubling. I need to get to 8 weeks and then I might be start to relax as thats when I lost my last angel.
 



Attached Files:







041.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JemmaLouise

darkriver said:


> hcg is defo doubling. I need to get to 8 weeks and then I might be start to relax as thats when I lost my last angel.

Nice lines river, fx'ed that bubs is settling in no problem :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Great lines dark river! 

Jox that's great about the digi going up! :) 

Conratulatuons and welcome to all the new ladies X

Jezika what a lovely person you are to even think about not upsetting other when your going through such a sad time yourself. Speaks volumes of the sort of person that you must be. I'll be keeping up with you around the forum and wish you lots of babydust for coming cycles xx


----------



## darkriver

Hugs jezika. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hmmohrma

I gotten 3 faint BFPs over the past few days, and had a blood test yesterday. I should hear back today. I'm so nervous and stressed and every physical feeling worries me. I finally decided to hop on a thread after the third BFP this morning. I'm definitely having symptoms, but it's just so scary to go all in this early. My cycles have been off since D and C last October, but I'm thinking due date is about Nov. 8. I'm hoping I'll make it to the end of this thread. Sticky dust, sticky dust, sticky dust!


----------



## Jox

Same here Jemma, I'm so expecting bad news, it's crazy how a mc just ruins the early weeks of pregnancy. Each day I'm expecting to see blood!! It's not that I think I'll mc, it's just I can't believe that I won't either iykwim? Just want to fast forward to hopefully seeing a healthy bub. I hate scans anyway, being told my baby had died, then that my 2nd hasn't grown in 2 weeks at the same time my 1st probably started dying etc I have scans every 2 weeks and it terrifies me anyway, then I had 3 scans with the mc and it just always seems like bad news. just feeling crap about it all even tho nothing in this pregnancy is making me feel that way, but then it didn't last time xx


----------



## decksgirl

got a shock BFP yesterday with a faint line and got really dark line today :) nhs website says in 4w5d and due 4th nov :) congratulations to you all :) x


----------



## oneday123

Congratulations decksgirl :)


----------



## JemmaLouise

Jox said:


> Same here Jemma, I'm so expecting bad news, it's crazy how a mc just ruins the early weeks of pregnancy. Each day I'm expecting to see blood!! It's not that I think I'll mc, it's just I can't believe that I won't either iykwim? Just want to fast forward to hopefully seeing a healthy bub. I hate scans anyway, being told my baby had died, then that my 2nd hasn't grown in 2 weeks at the same time my 1st probably started dying etc I have scans every 2 weeks and it terrifies me anyway, then I had 3 scans with the mc and it just always seems like bad news. just feeling crap about it all even tho nothing in this pregnancy is making me feel that way, but then it didn't last time xx

ì
It's so rubbish we can't enjoy this early stage, I'm sorry for all you have been through but yes scans are terrifying! I got told at my 12 week scan that baby had stopped some weeks before and I had no sign of anything being wrong. I too am checking everytime I wipe, panicking if symptoms look to be dipping... I too wish I could fast forward and know for sure what's happening in there. Fx'ed we make it Jox :hugs:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Welcome decks and hmmohrma and congrats :hugs:


----------



## darkriver

Gah I am worried now.:cry: 
I tested with a clearblue and got positive 1-2 on monday. I took one today and its the same. I am worried it hasnt gone up. I know my tests are darker.


----------



## JemmaLouise

darkriver said:


> Gah I am worried now.:cry:
> I tested with a clearblue and got positive 1-2 on monday. I took one today and its the same. I am worried it hasnt gone up. I know my tests are darker.

Don't take it too seriously hun, those things have a reputation to not be that accurate. I used 2 on seperate days last week expecting to get a 2-3 and it was stuck on 1-2 but my tests are crazy dark... I don't take it that seriously :hugs: Try not to panic x


----------



## sn0wbunnie

So sorry Jez :hugs:


Welcome hmmohrma, oneday123 & decksgirl!


----------



## almosthere

Welcome new ladies and congrats on your bfps!

Dark your line looks great but I know it's hard not to worry I'm going to be nervous until I see my baby on ultrasound the end of this month can't get here fast enough!


----------



## darkriver

I am still waiting for an appointment :(


----------



## JemmaLouise

darkriver said:


> I am still waiting for an appointment :(

Have you not thought about paying for a private early scan? Mine is £60, it's a small price to pay for my peace of mind :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Dark waiting to schedule or waiting for your scheduled appt?


----------



## twickywabbit

So I called and my blood test was just a positive or negative result kind. So I don't know hcg levels or anything which is a bummer but hey it's positive :). And midwife appointment in a couple of days. :)


----------



## Jox

Darkriver, don't think too much into it. Obviously hcg doubles in 48 hrs and it's only been 2 days since u last tested. I know 2-3 week hcg level is between 200-2000 to get a 2-3, I waited 6 days as that gave it time to pass 2000 xx


----------



## Jox

JemmaLouise said:


> Jox said:
> 
> 
> Same here Jemma, I'm so expecting bad news, it's crazy how a mc just ruins the early weeks of pregnancy. Each day I'm expecting to see blood!! It's not that I think I'll mc, it's just I can't believe that I won't either iykwim? Just want to fast forward to hopefully seeing a healthy bub. I hate scans anyway, being told my baby had died, then that my 2nd hasn't grown in 2 weeks at the same time my 1st probably started dying etc I have scans every 2 weeks and it terrifies me anyway, then I had 3 scans with the mc and it just always seems like bad news. just feeling crap about it all even tho nothing in this pregnancy is making me feel that way, but then it didn't last time xx
> 
> ì
> It's so rubbish we can't enjoy this early stage, I'm sorry for all you have been through but yes scans are terrifying! I got told at my 12 week scan that baby had stopped some weeks before and I had no sign of anything being wrong. I too am checking everytime I wipe, panicking if symptoms look to be dipping... I too wish I could fast forward and know for sure what's happening in there. Fx'ed we make it Jox :hugs:Click to expand...

All we can do is one day at a time eh xx


----------



## twickywabbit

darkriver said:


> Gah I am worried now.:cry:
> I tested with a clearblue and got positive 1-2 on monday. I took one today and its the same. I am worried it hasnt gone up. I know my tests are darker.

Oh dark don't give the digis too much thought at this point. Those are notorious for being inaccurate. Your hcg can fluctuate throughout the day and your urine can be more diluted at times. Only trust scans and blood work...and sometimes even those can turn out to be wrong and everything ends up just fine. :flower: I hope you get your appointment soon!


----------



## Jox

Ok I've been and filled the mw form out. Should get a call on a few days. Got a welcome back thing that says booking in is normally between 8-10 weeks but hoping it's a tad earlier so I can get my scan, that said she rang and got me and early scan before I'd had my booking in so maybe she'll do that again x


----------



## twickywabbit

Jox said:


> Ok I've been and filled the mw form out. Should get a call on a few days. Got a welcome back thing that says booking in is normally between 8-10 weeks but hoping it's a tad earlier so I can get my scan, that said she rang and got me and early scan before I'd had my booking in so maybe she'll do that again x

Fingers crossed you can get an early scan!


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi all so many pages to catch up on! Hope everyone is okay! :D


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox said:


> I did my second digi this morning. Last one was on af due date and got a 2-3 on the digi and today is 4+6 and got a 3+!!!
> 
> End of the week and I'll call docs.... Maybe!! X

I'm too scared to take my left over digi! Hoping to see 3+ but it will only stress me if I don't!


----------



## CarlyP

Hello, may I join please? 

Found out 2 days ago that we are expecting #3 :happydance:

Can't believe I'm joining a pregnancy group....finally..

Congratulations to you all :hugs:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

CarlyP said:


> Hello, may I join please?
> 
> Found out 2 days ago that we are expecting #3 :happydance:
> 
> Can't believe I'm joining a pregnancy group....finally..
> 
> Congratulations to you all :hugs:

Welcome! :hugs: When are you due?



I got the results from my 3rd beta today & the numbers are tripling every 48 hours. My doc booked me for a scan on Monday morning! I can't wait!! :happydance:


----------



## CarlyP

sn0wbunnie said:


> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> Hello, may I join please?
> 
> Found out 2 days ago that we are expecting #3 :happydance:
> 
> Can't believe I'm joining a pregnancy group....finally..
> 
> Congratulations to you all :hugs:
> 
> Welcome! :hugs: When are you due?
> 
> 
> 
> I got the results from my 3rd beta today & the numbers are tripling every 48 hours. My doc booked me for a scan on Monday morning! I can't wait!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Wow, how exciting!!! Around the 4th November according to a due date calculator. I'm seeing my GP next week who I'm assuming will refer me to a midwife? It's been 5 years since I've done this and I can't remember :wacko:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Hello Carly, congratulations and welcome to November Nuggets :hugs:


----------



## darkriver

Hi Carly congratulations xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Congratulations everyone!!

those digis are terrible for causing worry!

snow that's fab news so glad your spotting was nothing to worry about :)

Jax I would phone her and ask for a scan, your entitled to one after what you have been through, don't be afraid to be pushy, lots of other people get them xx


----------



## CarlyP

JemmaLouise said:


> Hello Carly, congratulations and welcome to November Nuggets :hugs:




darkriver said:


> Hi Carly congratulations xxx

Thank you :flower:


----------



## darkriver

Spending most of the afternoon stressing like anything because I had some mild cramps. Drank a glass of water and they went away. Also interestingly took an opk today as I am waiting for my pregnancy cheapies to arrive and got this wonderful thing. I know opks dont replace pregnancy tests but wow. My anxiety is through the roof because of my mc.
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JemmaLouise

a mc will do that to you unfortunately, I know the feeling too. everyone talking about digi's has made me nervous so I took one, glad it says 3+ (I'm 5+3) as it was stuck on a 1-2 weeks last week :happydance: feeling safe... for now
 



Attached Files:







20160302_175911.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## darkriver

I will be taking another one next wednesday. Should at least see a change.


----------



## Jox

Welcome Carly X

Jemma, yay for 3+. I was nervous to take mine as if I'd got 2-3 again I'd of been worrying more than I am X

Been thinking and I think I need a scan sooner. I'm not allowing myself to believe this pregnancy is going anywhere and it's not doing me any good. Gonna see if I can get a scan for the back end of next week x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I just really struggling to believe this is real, I have never suffered a miscarriage so can only imagine how you feel. I just can't get my head round it I don't know why I feel this way x


----------



## Jox

Huge hugs elmo xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

Aww Elmo :hugs: I think this early on in pregnancy and no scheduled scans until 12 weeks can add pressure to our mental state even if you've not had a MC, if we could be pregnant and immediately see bubs it would be totally different xx


----------



## smileyfaces

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> I just really struggling to believe this is real, I have never suffered a miscarriage so can only imagine how you feel. I just can't get my head round it I don't know why I feel this way x

This is exactly how I feel xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Jemma congrats on your 3+!!! I might bite the bullet and do mine in the morning. I will be gutted though if it still says 2-3,(even though I know it doesn't mean an awful lot!!)


----------



## twickywabbit

Got my first number today, my hcg is 109 and they think I'm 3-4 weeks along. ;). Another blood draw Friday morning for me!


----------



## almosthere

Just popping in to say hi and that I'm going totally crazy waiting for my ultrasound hahaha


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Morning all, I did another first response this morning, bit silly really but it's made me feel a little bit better, I don't have an digis and would be too scared to do one in case it still said 1-2! But this frer the positive line came up strong and fast before the urine had even moved across to the control line so that's a good sign that my numbers are going up right? 

I think to be honest that the reason I'm finding it so hard to get my head around and accept that this is really happening is because they had told us he was infertile now! So for one thing it's still a shock that we managed it but also I think it's because I see it as being different to my other pregnancies in the fact that the antibodies are there now so I'm worrying that the sperm might not have been top notch and therefore the baby might not make it past the first trimester? Or do you think it doesn't work that way, do you think the fact that I got pregnant means the odds are that we found just one good swimmer who didn't have antibodies? I don't know anyway must start to relax more.

How are you all doing? Xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

I can't help you with regards to the antibodies question, I'm fairly clueless when it comes to fertility :shrug: But I think the fact you got pregnant when being told it was very unlikely is a wonderful thing and I know it might be hard to accept given the situation but if you are getting strong positives still and you've no signs of losing the bubs then I'd say you're doing alright :hugs: Try not to worry hun although we always tell each other this and still we worry :haha: 

AFM; not much to report, got a stinking cold, couldn't sleep last night between coughing and lying on sore boobs :haha: other than that marvellous!! :thumbup:


----------



## smileyfaces

Elmo I know its hard but try not to worry. :hugs: its great that you have fallen pregnant!

Jemma I can't sleep either! Real bad insomnia every night!


----------



## darkriver

Insomnia here to. I was lying in bed just browsing online and began flushing. My cheeks were on fire. I have never had hot flushes before. Please ignore my bright red lips I have been quite dehydrated. This morning I tested again with the cheapies. Top one is from tuesday, bottom one is today and the strips are rubbish.
 



Attached Files:







12804854_689530487851101_1179017418842552369_n (1).jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 8









mums.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hmmohrma

I've been having a bear of a time accepting this. I wish I could be on here more, but I teach all day. At least that kinda helps keep my mind busy. I thought the lab would have my blood back yesterday, but my RE hadn't heard from them by the end of the day. I was pretty crampy yesterday and decided to just let it go so I don't go crazy. I've tested every day for four days, and I'm pretty happy with the progression as of today. I think I'm finally comfortable saying I'm pregnant at least and not thinking I'm not sure. Gosh, I really hope this works out for all of us! I'm trying to attach a photo from my phone. Hope it works.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hmmohrma

I have woken in the middle of the night the past three nights, and I was so hot and thirsty yesterday. A colleague even told me he thought I looked hot...and it wasn't a compliment. ;) hopefully we'll be sleeping easier in a few weeks.


----------



## darkriver

hmmohrma said:


> I have woken in the middle of the night the past three nights, and I was so hot and thirsty yesterday. A colleague even told me he thought I looked hot...and it wasn't a compliment. ;) hopefully we'll be sleeping easier in a few weeks.

Someone asked me what blusher I use:haha:


----------



## oneday123

Ive been awake at 4:30am the past couple of days and not managing to get back to sleep either! I'm hoping this stage passes quickly :coffee: though if I remember from my ds the last few weeks were awful. I just didn't sleep at all past 2am. :wacko:


----------



## Jox

Definitely woke with sore boobs :thumbsup: first proper symptom!!

Glad everyone is OK minus the bad nights sleep!! X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jox did you get back in touch with the midwife about getting an early scan like you where thinking of doing?, good news about the sore hooters :) ha. 

When I first found out I barely slept at all for a few days but that seems to have stopped now and I can't get enough of it! (Sleep that is) 

Here's a question, you would think after 3 babies I would know better, but are any of you scared to death to have sex? I just can't even entertain the idea, not because I'm off it but just because I'm scared I'll do damage which I know is stupid but I can't help it X


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies I'm freaking out I woke up in middle of the night dhs heavy dead weight arm across my stomach I apparently switched from slide sleeping to being on my back is don't feel pregnant today I'm v er you worried the blood supply got cut off to my embie


----------



## darkriver

There is days where I dont feel pregnant hun :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Almosthere I'm sure all is fine. An arm across you won't do any harm? X

Jox wooop for sore boobs! Mine have been sore too.

Insomnia is just the worst at the mo, hope I get a good sleep tonight.

I've already had my dating scan appointment through?! 1st April...I will be 10 weeks by my LMP which I think is way too early! Oh well.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Almosthere, I really don't think that will do any damage, we are all so early on in pregnancy that symptoms aren't a guaranteed sure sign.

Elmo, I totally understand what you are saying, OH and I have a very active sex life :blush: but I've been reluctant to do anything as I convinced myself when it happened it helped cause my MC which is ridiculous of course! Just be careful and don't overdo it :) 

smiley, that's great about the scan! sooner is always better than later :hugs:


----------



## Kimbre

So people seriously have me all freaked out. At my job I basically make meds for cancer. So I have to lift buckets with powder and scoop and measure out the product and stuff to be delivered to other stages to make it. Well 1. Why are people freaking out about lifting? They really aren't that heavy and I was very fit before finally getting my BFP and I lift weights....I even shoveled my drive at 8 months preg with my Daughter. ..
2. I read online I shouldn't work out if I had a MC?? Why? Everywhere else online it states how beneficial it is top the baby. ...
3. I work with powder and chemicals in spoke to my team lead and he thinks it's fine and to continue until further notice.I just started this job 3 weeks ago.

Can anyone shed some light or give me any experience they may have with this? I feel on edge. I feel like I'm scared to workout. I'm worried I'll lose this one too.


----------



## smileyfaces

Kimbre they say that if you were lifting the same sort of weight beforehand with ease then it is okay to continue to do so for as long as you feel comfortable.

My job involves very heavy lifting. I've already told my boss I will do what I can but wont be overdoing it.


----------



## darkriver

I have to lift my toddler. I am sure it will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## Kimbre

Smiley thanks! That makes me feel better! I won't over do it. 

Darkriver that's true!! I have a 7 year old I have to lift sometimes too!


----------



## PeterPanWendy

Hi ladies! Can I join? My due date should be about November 8th. This is my first pregnancy and I am trying so hard (and failing) not to worry about every ache and pain, but I have nothing to compare to so it's really difficult!! We've been trying for almost a year and a half so I just want to have a healthy baby!

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## smileyfaces

PeterPanWendy said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join? My due date should be about November 8th. This is my first pregnancy and I am trying so hard (and failing) not to worry about every ache and pain, but I have nothing to compare to so it's really difficult!! We've been trying for almost a year and a half so I just want to have a healthy baby!
> 
> Congrats to everyone!

Congratulations :hugs:

I have two previous pregnancies to compare to but still worry about the aches and pains :lol:


----------



## darkriver

Congrats Peterpanwendy. love the name.


----------



## JemmaLouise

PeterPanWendy said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join? My due date should be about November 8th. This is my first pregnancy and I am trying so hard (and failing) not to worry about every ache and pain, but I have nothing to compare to so it's really difficult!! We've been trying for almost a year and a half so I just want to have a healthy baby!
> 
> Congrats to everyone!

Come on in! and congratulations :hugs: aches and pains are normal but feel free to check with us at any time xx


----------



## darkriver

I still havent heard from the midwife. I cant find my consultant letter to see where I should go from here. I put the form in monday so I should have at least heard by now for my booking apptment.


----------



## twickywabbit

PeterPanWendy said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join? My due date should be about November 8th. This is my first pregnancy and I am trying so hard (and failing) not to worry about every ache and pain, but I have nothing to compare to so it's really difficult!! We've been trying for almost a year and a half so I just want to have a healthy baby!
> 
> Congrats to everyone!

Congrats! Love the name btw. If it makes you feel better I have been pregnant before with my daughter and I still worry about every little twinge and ache apparently. :blush:


----------



## almosthere

Anything 30bls and under shoukd be ok I work with infants and toddlers and have to lift thanks ladies I know I'm probably being rediculous I get worried over silly things


----------



## darkriver

almosthere said:


> Anything 30bls and under shoukd be ok I work with infants and toddlers and have to lift thanks ladies I know I'm probably being rediculous I get worried over silly things

I can understand I was reading your journal and following your progress.


----------



## CarlyP

No insomnia for me - complete opposite, I hit the pillow and I'm out!

Great lines ladies :dust:

Jox - Great news, my only symptom is sore boobs :)

Also not DTD for us since I've found out, I had a bit of spotting the day AF was due and a few days after so I'm a bit nervous to try :blush:

Almost - I wouldn't worry, bubba is well snug in there.

Smiley - Have you seen your GP? My first appointment is next Tuesday, my drs are so busy!

Kimbre - Have you researched about working with powders and chemicals you do? Did your manager? 

Welcome Peterpanwendy and congratulations!

AFM - DD has been off school since yesterday with a cough, but she wants to go back tomorrow, so we've had a cleaning day :thumbsup:


----------



## PeterPanWendy

Thank you ladies! 

I've been having insomnia, too! Waking up at 3 or 4 and taking forever to fall asleep again. I've had sore bbs since ovulation and nausea has already started. 

I've also been having some cramps, similar to af cramps, but not unbearable. They seem to get worse when I have to pee, or after I've just peed (TMI? Sorry!) I had a weird ache in my right side for quite a while yesterday, but I believe its because my uterus is tilted pretty far to the left, and I've read that can cause more intense stretching and pulling on the opposite side. I have some sore muscles like I slept wrong last night (which is entirely possible, haha). I'm glad to know I'm not the only one analyzing every little thing!


----------



## oneday123

I'm such a worrier as well. I'm running to the toilet all the time because I'm convinced I'm going to be bleeding. I worried throughout with my son as well. 12 weeks seems so far away at the moment. I'm trying to make it go quicker by planning things for different weeks, for example 5 weeks - doctor, 7 weeks - tell parents, 8-9 weeks ish - midwife booking in, 10 weeks ish - tell brother/sister, then 12 weeks scan. Am I mad? :blush:


----------



## PeterPanWendy

Haha, no you aren't mad. My first appointment isn't until 9 weeks so I am trying to keep myself occupied until April 4th. It seems like forever away!!!


----------



## CarlyP

Not mad at all. 

I'm obsessed with Google, constantly typing things in :haha:

I have been getting slight twinges on both ovaries (it feels just like the lead up to ovulation) I'm wondering if it's the corpus lethem?? It's so noticealble.


----------



## smileyfaces

Carlyp yes I saw my gp on friday and have already received my booking appointment and my dating scan. Things work so differently everywhere.


----------



## CarlyP

Wow, that is fast :)


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Welcome & congrats PeterPanWendy! :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Welcome everyone!

If it makes you feel any better, this is my fourth baby and I am still analysing everything!

almost there - please don't worry one bit about DH's arm over you it won't have hurt a thing :)

I don't feel pregnant at all really other than looking several months pregnant with what I can only presume is bloat! How I will keep it a secret for the next 6 and a half weeks is beyond me! x


----------



## Jox

Hi peterpanwendy X

So... Mw has just called me. She said she thinks I have valid reason for wanting a scan. I've booked in to see her next Thursday so she can sort most of the booking in appt and she'll ring and get me a scan booked. So all is moving forward.

Boobs still sore and feeling a bit sicky today. Just done another ic, no idea why, I just needed to pee so thought why not lol these 3 have been done over the last 5 days or so.... Today's is so dark, even slightly darker than the control line :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

That's the darkest ic I have ever seen woman! Makes you feel better somehow doesn't it. My frer being so so dark this morning made me feel like hcg must have gone up quite a bit since the last one. Glad you have got the ball rolling and can start moving toward getting that scan and some level of peace of mind Jox


----------



## Jox

Thanks elmo :hugs: I think it's the darkest ic I've ever had and I've done a lot lol it's scary getting the ball rolling but I think I need to.

Really can't wait to start seeing scan pics of our little babies xx


----------



## CarlyP

That is so dark!

Glad your mw is listening to you.


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow jox that is darrrrrk!


----------



## Jox

Just took a pic of all my ics from 3+4 to 5 wks, hcg definitely increasing. I think I've done 10 tests in 11 days :wacko: not like testing changes anything but it's like an addiction isn't it lol x


----------



## Kimbre

CarlyP I was told most is just salt. I'm not dispensing any of the harsh liquids as of yet. I do not think my team lead knows much about pregnancy and women I think he's not really focused on the powder and chemicals just the fact that he said oh it's ok e have 9 months. ....um. ....yeah but should I be around it? He's speaking to his boss but in the meantime I'm so worried. I do wear a mask the whole time even when I use the cleaning stuff. I feel ok with lifting I just get hot in the clean room when I'm covered in all that stuff. 

Welcome peterpanwendy! And I also worry about any type of cramp or stretchy feeling I'm always looking for blood when I pee. We were ttc for about 3 years and had a misscarriage last December so I'm really worried


----------



## almosthere

Yay for dark line jox!


----------



## twickywabbit

That line is DARK :cool:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Personally kimbre I wouldn't risk it, I usually like to be reassuring and say it's fine and we are all over cautious but the thing is with chemicals like that I don't think they can ever know it's ok until years down the line when they have research and numbers? I would one hundred percent have my mask on the whole time xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Personally kimbre I wouldn't risk it, I usually like to be reassuring and say it's fine and we are all over cautious but the thing is with chemicals like that I don't think they can ever know it's ok until years down the line when they have research and numbers? I would one hundred percent have my mask on the whole time xx

couldn't agree more with Elmo here :)


----------



## smileyfaces

DH has said he wants to tell family soon (like in a week or so). I don't want to! Argh! I'm just not in a hurry to tell anyone!


----------



## JemmaLouise

smileyfaces said:


> DH has said he wants to tell family soon (like in a week or so). I don't want to! Argh! I'm just not in a hurry to tell anyone!

Then tell him :hugs: just say that you're not ready for whatever reasons you have and I'm sure he will understand. I've told my OH that we aren't telling anyone until as close to 20 weeks as I can physically get away with just to be absolutely clear I'm out of danger and also we can see the sex of bubs :)


----------



## smileyfaces

I have told him he just said he would prefer to let people know. I don't mind people knowinf , I just don't see the rush, iykwim?!


----------



## smileyfaces

How many are planning on finding out the sex of their bubs? I am staying team yellow this time. I hope. Haha!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Absolutely finding out there's no way I could wait haha I would love a surprise but having had three boys I'm assuming we are having another and would prefer to know xx


----------



## smileyfaces

This is defo our last baby and I want to experience the surprise at least once so its now or never! But I know the 20 week scan is gonna absolutely KILL ME not being able to find out!!


----------



## CarlyP

Kimbre - See what his boss says, but if your not comfortable with what he says then don't do it :hugs:

We are finding out sex, only because it's too difficult not to get prepared, I like definate pink or blue clothes :haha:


----------



## darkriver

got my booking in appt 15th March. :happydance::happydance: They need to see me straight away.:happydance:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

smileyfaces said:


> How many are planning on finding out the sex of their bubs? I am staying team yellow this time. I hope. Haha!

I wanted to stay team yellow this time around, but the more I thought about it, the more I realized that I couldn't do it. I love shopping too much :haha: I know I could shop for gender neutral stuff.. but it's just not the same. 

I've scheduled an early gender scan for May 21st! :happydance:


----------



## JemmaLouise

I'm too scared to tell people yet incase it all goes bad again :cry: think if it happened again I'd be embarrassed :shrug:

As for the sex of the baby, we are going to find out but not tell anyone so we can plan but it's a surprise for everyone else :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Jemma its nothing to be embarrassed about. People can be there to support you if the worst happens and you had told everyone already!

I'm actually looking forward to shopping for gender neutral stuff...feels like a challenge :lol: plus don't have to wait till 20 weeks to start shopping!


----------



## JemmaLouise

smileyfaces said:


> Jemma its nothing to be embarrassed about. People can be there to support you if the worst happens and you had told everyone already!
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to shopping for gender neutral stuff...feels like a challenge :lol: plus don't have to wait till 20 weeks to start shopping!

I know but it happened before, told everyone at 5 weeks as we were really excited but it didn't work out and was awful telling people what happened despite the support :shrug: it's bittersweet I guess


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs:


----------



## oneday123

I think we'll find out this time. Dh doesn't mind one way or another. We didn't find out first time, but have so much 'blue' left over from him that I'd love to buy 'pink' if it's a girl. I don't think we'll tell anyone though!


----------



## darkriver

I have decided I wont tell anyone. I got an influx of pink with my DD and got very bored of it.


----------



## napamermaid

Hi guys
Im cautiously joining.
Bfp today dur 10 november 4 weeks today


----------



## phaedypants

I have been struggling with infertility for 4 years since a miscarriage...

I cannot believe I am pregnant! 

I was beginning to plan a life where I would never be a mom... It breaks my heart to think of how hopeless I had become... 

I pray for all of your little ones, and my own. 
xo


----------



## JemmaLouise

Alfiecat said:


> Hi guys
> Im cautiously joining.
> Bfp today dur 10 november 4 weeks today

:hugs: Congratulations x


----------



## smileyfaces

Welcome to both of you!


----------



## JemmaLouise

phaedypants said:


> I have been struggling with infertility for 4 years since a miscarriage...
> 
> I cannot believe I am pregnant!
> 
> I was beginning to plan a life where I would never be a mom... It breaks my heart to think of how hopeless I had become...
> 
> I pray for all of your little ones, and my own.
> xo

Must have just missed this when I posted, congratulations hun :hugs: Wishing you all the best xx


----------



## almosthere

Welcome ladies!


----------



## cash_june615

Joining you guys. 
Im Due November 3rd.

Super Excited 1st time :happydance:


----------



## hmmohrma

Congrats Cash!!!!


----------



## Kimbre

Oh I do have a mask on the whole time I'm not v risking anything but that's all I can do atm. I can't quit an amazing opportunity that will provide for the future of our children


----------



## oneday123

cash_june615 said:


> Joining you guys.
> Im Due November 3rd.
> 
> Super Excited 1st time :happydance:

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Congratulations all of you! :)

4 years wow an extra congratulations to you, a year and 8 months felt a lifetime to me, I can only imagine!! Fantastic news xx


----------



## Jox

Hello and congratulations new ladies, wishing u all a happy and healthy 9 months xx

I feel the same about telling people, I want to wait as long as possible. OH wanted us to tell people last time after our first scan so if it did go wrong like we thought it would they would be able to support us but I hate feeling like people feel sorry for me. Embarrassed is a good word, I felt silly. Telling people, showing our excite,net for it to just be over!

When we spoke about having a baby we said we'd have a surprise but there's no way I can not find out. My first was a surprise then found out with both the boys. My OH has a boy and I've had 3 boys lol it's our first together tho so who knows. My Oh has 4 siblings, there been 2 boys born and his sister had her 20 week scan today and she's having a boy too lol no one would know what to do if we had a girl lol

Where r u all from? I'm in Mansfield Nottinghamshire, it's snowing here at the mo!!


----------



## smileyfaces

There is a mix of boys and girls on both sides of our families so I'm hoping there is still a chance for us to have a girl!

Its been snowing here since 6am! Its miserable! Got absolutely soaked on the school run this morning.

I am from the Wigan/Warrington area :)


----------



## JemmaLouise

Unfortunately those moments stick. My MC pregnancy I was so excited, I couldn't wait to tell people, this time around I don't want to tell anyone, think I could go through the whole 9 months without saying a word this time.

Jox :haha: all those boys but it's the same here. I am really hoping for team pink but history shows its all about the boys :haha: I am going to let you lovely ladies in on the gender secret as I'll have to tell someone but all the family are going to have to wait :rofl: :happydance:

I live in Southport, Merseyside :D


----------



## darkriver

I am from Manchester mainly, but have been living in sunny somerset for the last year or so. Also we had an attempt at snow but... It didnt stick.


----------



## Jox

It's not settled here at all, it's just too wet. My dad and step mum were suppose to be visiting but they r from Bolton and the snow up that way is apparently really bad so they've had to cancel coming!!


----------



## smileyfaces

The snow has stuck here. Wish it would sod off :lol:

Jeeez I'm exhausted today! Have zero energy or motivation!


----------



## oneday123

I'm from Wales. It's not snowing here, but my husband sent a text from work saying it was snowing where he was but wasn't sticking!


----------



## almosthere

Smiley I've felt very unmotivated as well lately just so tired and want to be on the couch when I get home from work I feel so lazy I've gained about a lb already


----------



## Kimbre

I'm in ny. Usually it's snowing all winter. We lucked out this winter and had like a week of snow and then nothing. We even had lime 60 degree days mixed in! And spring is almost here! 

I'm very very tired I work 10 hour days and I just volunteered to work another 10 for overtime. I also work a second job serving, and have a 7 year old. So I'm spey tired when I get to the gym at the end of my day but it makes me feel better. I'm taking it easier then I usually would though. 

Can anyone tell me if they have cramping at all? I have mild cramps like I might start AF. They don't hurt like regular AF but it feels heavy and stretchy and crampy. I've also had a damn headache since before i got my BFP.....I'd like that to take a break. 

Im quite nauseous and bloathed as well is this ok? Or do you think something is wrong


----------



## darkriver

I have mild cramps. Its your utures adjusting in most cases.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

It's all completely normal, I had the same cramps last week but seem to have stopped which is equally as worrying! 

I'm feeling shattered today too with zero motivation x


----------



## darkriver

Can defo see a difference now. :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







029.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 6









041.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## smileyfaces

I had to have a little nap on the couch. Been so tired. Got a ton of house work to do but just CBA! I will feel bad when my hubby gets home from work and the house is a pig sty!


----------



## smileyfaces

Darkriver yes can defo see a difference

Kimbre that sounds like a lot of hours at work! You must be shattered. I'm so lucky that I only work two days a week x


----------



## darkriver

I had a little down. But I couldnt get warm. So gave it up as a bad job. Got to go and pick my daughter up from nursery. Think I am going to cuddle on the couch.


----------



## oneday123

Kimbre, you work some long hours. Fair play to you.

Dark river that's definitely a nice dark :bfp:

I had cramping first time around and have it again now. Think it's all normal. I'm very bloated as well. Also remember this from ds. I've ordered some more pregnancy tests to come with my grocery shop tomorrow. Despite having clear :bfp: on frer and a digital, my ic's have all been so faint that I'm not sure I can see a line at all. I've now run out of ic's so figured another couple of test for the weekend will only put my mind to rest. I have 1 digital left, but want to use that next week to see progression to 2-3 weeks. I think I'm addicted to POAS!!


----------



## CarlyP

Welcome new ladies and congratulations :)

We have all boys as well, I have 7 nephews, then my DS, my DD was the first girl in 21 years :haha: 

I'm in East Yorkshire. Snow here too, it laid this morning but is going now.

No cramps for me but I do have twinges around both ovaries. Get it throughout the day.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Welcome & congrats cash, alfie & phaedy! :hugs:


----------



## mrs_major

Hi ladies, can I join you please? 

Cautiously expecting #2 on 2nd November according to doctor! I've had 5 previous losses though so I'm really, really nervous.

Got lovely dark bfp's on frer and 2-3 on a digi so hoping beyond all hope this might actually be it. I've booked a private scan for 16th too. 

Has anyone else noticed symptoms coming and going? My boobs don't hurt much at all today and its freaking me out....


----------



## JemmaLouise

Hello MrsMajor, congratulations :hugs: very sorry for your losses, fx'ed this is a sticky bean :thumbup:

symptoms will come and go, I get waves of nausea some days more so than others, boobs only hurt at night, all totally normal :)


----------



## CarlyP

Welcome :flower:

My main symptom is sore bbs. I get really tired around teatime and have been in bed for 8pm the past 2 nights. Today I have woken up with a stuffy nose. Other then that nothing. I expect they'll come and go until they all hit us in a couple of weeks :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Hello and congrats to all the newcomers :hugs:


----------



## mrs_major

Thanks, my DS is only 2 but I can't remember how I felt! 
I've been shattered too and asleep on the sofa as soon as DS gone to bed. 
Hopefully in a couple of weeks I'll be moaning about how awful I feel &#128514;


----------



## darkriver

Welcome MrsMajor, 
Spag bol for tea, which was a dissapointment.


----------



## CarlyP

Oh no why? Our tea was like that last night, new recipe, carribean pepperpot stew off slimming world, too much jerk seasoning = far too spicy!


----------



## Jox

Hi Mrs mayor X

I swear I still feel pretty symptomless but all bfps have been strong ones so trying not to think about it. I am always tired tho. Had a nap on the settee too lol xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

I wouldn't worry about no symptoms anyway, had absolutely none with DS and he was literally perfect growth, size, hb, etc all the way through.

I am finding it reassuring to some degree that I'm having more symptoms with this one but I'd love to have another effortless pregnancy :rofl: I can't win


----------



## mrs_major

CarlyP said:


> Oh no why? Our tea was like that last night, new recipe, carribean pepperpot stew off slimming world, too much jerk seasoning = far too spicy!

Ooh Carly I did that too! Far too much jerk and it just tasted like washing up liquid! So disappointing &#128514;


----------



## froggyfrog

I just had my embryo transfer yeaterday, I'm hoping to join you ladies next week!!!


----------



## CarlyP

Ahh so exiting froggy :dust:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Welcome everyone!!

Just can't believe how tired I am?! Don't remember being this tired before but then I am a little older and running round after three crazy boys. Thank god I don't work on top of that then id really have something to complain about! 

Homemade vegetable madras curry for tea for us. 
I live in West Yorkshire by the way xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Exciting froggy! Good luck!

Elmo that sounds good! I was off to the supermarket earlier for my shopping but my car wouldn't start so had to wait for the AA to come and they have not long since left. I'm so exhausted that Noe I have no energy to do anything let alone cook! So think its takeout here for us x


----------



## darkriver

I have restless legs. I just cant keep still.


----------



## JemmaLouise

We just had take away tonight... I'm absolutely cream crackered... I've had literally no energy all today :(


----------



## mrs_major

froggyfrog said:


> I just had my embryo transfer yeaterday, I'm hoping to join you ladies next week!!!

Keeping everything crossed for you, my DS is an IVF baby &#128522;


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Froggy so exciting can't wait for you to join us! X


----------



## oneday123

Groggy that's so exciting. I've got everything crossed for you.


----------



## darkriver

Good luck froggy.


----------



## Bay

Hello,
I'd like to join November Nuggets :). According to lmp, my due date should be 4th November. This is my third baby :happydance:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Welcome Bay and congratulations, good luck Froggy :hugs:


----------



## darkriver

Welcome Bay.


----------



## Jox

Good luck groggy and welcome bay xx


----------



## cash_june615

I feel good. The only thing is just a little nauseous in the morning and my boobs are super soar. :wacko: I am really into excersising but I now walk instead of run because my boobs cant handle it lol


----------



## hmmohrma

So much good luck to you, Froggy! Welcome, welcome, Bay! 

I had a tiny bit of brown spotting yesterday, but my RE did call to confirm I'm pregnant and said don't worry about the spot! I guess it was implantation time because I was so crampy for almost two days and then had that spot. I'm glad that has passed. I go for my second blood test on Monday. I'm trying to keep the faith that all will be well this time with the addition of the meds pre-pregnancy!


----------



## almosthere

Welcome bay!


----------



## Bay

Thank you for all the warm welcomes! Congratulations and best of luck to us all :)


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Congrats & welcome mrs_major & bay! :hugs:

FX for you froggy!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks snowbunnie, I think I remember you from another thread. The sticking together thread?


----------



## hmmohrma

Snowbunnie, I calculated my edd wrong. Will you change it to the 12th? Thanks!


----------



## oneday123

Welcome bay! :hi:


----------



## CarlyP

Welcome Bay and congratulations.


----------



## cupcake23

Hello everyone, congratulations to you all.... Can I join? Found out on Thursday I'm expecting my 3rd, due on the 9th x


----------



## CarlyP

Congratulations Cupcake and welcome!


----------



## smileyfaces

I've ordered a Doppler :) can't wait to use it in a few weeks!


----------



## smileyfaces

Welcome to all the new comers!

Congrats to all!


----------



## Bay

Welcome cupcake!

Lots of mamas pregnant with #3 here :)


----------



## CarlyP

Yep! #3 here too :)


----------



## cherub sweets

Hello mommas. hope I'm welcome. I'm due November 4th with my first after 4years+.


----------



## CarlyP

Welcome Cherub, congratulations :)


----------



## twickywabbit

Well had the midwife appointment yesterday! Will get the results of my blood work and hcg level on Monday. First ultrasound booked on the 15th of this month! So excited!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Welcome Bay, cupcake and cherub! 

Done two birthday parties back to back today for 5 year olds lol back home and in my pajamas now, had some nausea today which I'm not used to X


----------



## cherub sweets

twickywabbit said:


> Well had the midwife appointment yesterday! Will get the results of my blood work and hcg level on Monday. First ultrasound booked on the 15th of this month! So excited!

we have ultrasound booked for same day. 15th cant come soon enough:winkwink:

Thanks CarlyP


----------



## darkriver

:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy te 011.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck for blood results twickywabbit.

Elmo relax now! I've got PJs on too but only because my three year old threw up all over me :haha:

That's great darkriver!


----------



## almosthere

Welcome to all ladies who are new.

Smiley that sounds horrible hope your lo feels better soon! I'm scared if my son throws up I would too now that I'm pregnant and sensitive to smell!

Very sore nipple a the past few days when anything touches them like in the shower owch!

Dark yay for a position digi!

My 2nd beta is soon Monday bright and early before work I really need to hear that my numbers are going up I've been dying to poas again but holding of for beta :haha:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

smileyfaces said:


> Good luck for blood results twickywabbit.
> 
> Elmo relax now! I've got PJs on too but only because my three year old threw up all over me :haha:
> 
> That's great darkriver!

Oh noooo sickness bug? You poor poor thing I really don't deal well with vomit. 

Dark river that's great! I wanna do one too but don't want to spend the money on one and the level of stress and upset I would have if it didn't say what I expected wouldn't be worth the risk X


----------



## Dxliana

Hi all! :hi:
Congrats to those who are due this November!

I just did my test at 14dpo on Clearblue Digital and it's :bfp: 2-3 weeks!
If i calculated it correctly, i should due on 12th Nov. 
Baby #1 :winkwink:

Dx
 



Attached Files:







v3.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CarlyP

Don't blame you Elmo, back to back, bet your shattered!

Fantastic Darkriver :happydance:

I wish we had beta's done in the UK, I wonder why they don't do it here. I'd POAS anyway to pass the time :haha:


----------



## CarlyP

Congratulations and welcome Dx :)


----------



## darkriver

CarlyP said:


> Don't blame you Elmo, back to back, bet your shattered!
> 
> Fantastic Darkriver :happydance:
> 
> I wish we had beta's done in the UK, I wonder why they don't do it here. I'd POAS anyway to pass the time :haha:

I wish we did to. It would reassure women a lot better. Congrats Dxliana


----------



## JemmaLouise

Hello cupcake, cherub and dx, congratulations on your pregnancies :hugs: 

dark, that's fantastic glad it went up 

smiley, weird that your LO was sick, mine threw up last night too but I think it was the milkshake he had :shrug: also thats a great idea about the doppler - think I might get me one of those 

6 weeks tomorrow and I'm feeling so so sick, I hope this isn't the start of some serious MS :cry:


----------



## almosthere

In the US I think you only get one blood test but because I had a FET they track your first 3 then do an us then I'll be with my regular obgyn if my scan goes well!


----------



## smileyfaces

JemmaLouise said:


> Hello cupcake, cherub and dx, congratulations on your pregnancies :hugs:
> 
> dark, that's fantastic glad it went up
> 
> smiley, weird that your LO was sick, mine threw up last night too but I think it was the milkshake he had :shrug: also thats a great idea about the doppler - think I might get me one of those
> 
> 6 weeks tomorrow and I'm feeling so so sick, I hope this isn't the start of some serious MS :cry:

Yep he has a sick bug :sick: hoping it won't last long and that the rest of us don't get it. 

Hugs for feeling so sick! I get mild nausea once in a while but generally I think I'm escaping any MS so far (never had it with my boys either!)


Is anyone else getting a serious belly already?! I know its just bloat but omg I am noticing a difference already!


----------



## almosthere

Hope you don't get the bug! Yes I have looked pregnant since before I knew I was serious bloat going on hahaha


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Me! So bloated don't think it's as bad today but Friday it was pretty ridiculous lol X


----------



## JemmaLouise

fx'ed you don't catch the bug :hugs:

and regarding the bloating... oh hell yeh, I look so preggo :blush:


----------



## smileyfaces

Glad its not just me :lol:


----------



## smileyfaces

Anyone got any mothers day plans? :flower:


----------



## cupcake23

Thanks for the warm welcome &#128522; No plans for Mother's Day as I'm working a night shift so looking forward to a day in bed.


----------



## hmmohrma

Dxliana said:


> Hi all! :hi:
> Congrats to those who are due this November!
> 
> I just did my test at 14dpo on Clearblue Digital and it's :bfp: 2-3 weeks!
> If i calculated it correctly, i should due on 12th Nov.
> Baby #1 :winkwink:
> 
> Dx


Congrats! I'm also the 12th! :happydance:


----------



## hmmohrma

darkriver said:


> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> Don't blame you Elmo, back to back, bet your shattered!
> 
> Fantastic Darkriver :happydance:
> 
> I wish we had beta's done in the UK, I wonder why they don't do it here. I'd POAS anyway to pass the time :haha:
> 
> I wish we did to. It would reassure women a lot better. Congrats DxlianaClick to expand...

I didn't have levels monitored with blood tests until after have 3 losses and seeing a reproductive endocrinologist. They took blood last Monday when I have a super faint line at home, and I go back Monday. I have did poas all week to see the lines get darker.


----------



## oneday123

It looks like I'm out for now with a chemical :cry: Tests are getting lighter so waiting for af to start.


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh I'm sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

One day I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## JemmaLouise

oneday123 said:


> It looks like I'm out for now with a chemical :cry: Tests are getting lighter so waiting for af to start.

Oh hun so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Pippylu

Hey everyone! 4w5d here. Got my bfp on FRER at 4w3d (first time testing this cycle, 5 days late for af). I'd been getting cramps all week but no af, so I tested at 4am and the test line came up straight away! It's so dark that the control line is barely visible. Bought another FRER and Clear Blue to test again after work that afternoon, same dark test line on FRER and the Clear Blue said 3+! Had my bloods done yesterday, hoping to get my hcg results back tomorrow. Oh and due 8th November (day before my birthday).


----------



## twickywabbit

cherub sweets said:


> twickywabbit said:
> 
> 
> Well had the midwife appointment yesterday! Will get the results of my blood work and hcg level on Monday. First ultrasound booked on the 15th of this month! So excited!
> 
> we have ultrasound booked for same day. 15th cant come soon enough:winkwink:
> 
> Thanks CarlyPClick to expand...

Omg tell me about it :winkwink:


----------



## Christina86

Hey All! Can I join? I got my BFP yesterday. This is baby #2. I have a 10 month old little girl. If I calculated right my EDD is 11/5/16! My first appointment (confirmation not US) isn't until 3-25-16. Not looking forward to waiting that long. 

So far things seem to be progressing nicely. My clear blue went from 1-2wks yesterday and said 2-3wks tonight! I have food aversions and feel nauseous. I had 17wks of MS with my daughter so I just hope this isn't the start of it.


----------



## mummactr

Hi all! I'm due November 5th according to date of conception!


----------



## Bay

Oneday, so sorry to hear :hugs:

Welcome pippy, christina and mummactr :)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oneday I'm so sorry for your loss xxxx

Welcome new ladies! 

Hubby got me tbe cutest Mother's Day present, I'm a little obsessed with candles, Yankees, village, Kringle etc so he got me a personalised village candle it's the powder fresh one that has baby feet on the label and on the other side has our other three boys and happy Mother's Day! X


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh that's lovely elmo!

I got the usual flowers, chocolates (lots of), card, a helium balloon and a random book (?!?) He said he thought I might like lol.


----------



## smileyfaces

Welcome to the new ladies! Congrats to all!


----------



## napamermaid

Ive my 1st scan booked for 21 3 my mother 4 year anniversary....i just realiswd that when typing


No symptoms here at all now yet


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I woke up feeling pretty slim this morning, no bloating! I didn't want to eat much yesterday either, lack of symptoms bit scary but rolling with it! Smiley faces your new pic threw me :) X


----------



## JemmaLouise

Newly pregnant women rolling in thick and fast :thumbup: welcome and congratulations to you all :hugs: 

Has anyone noticed that cramps get more intense if you haven't eaten or drank anything? Was getting worried yesterday as was getting rather uncomfortable but was fine after something to drink and a snack :haha: but was so nauseated last night and nearly couldn't handle my dinner 

Feeling alright this morning but this not being able to go toilet business is driving me insane :rofl:


----------



## darkriver

I dont have any cramps at the moment really. Just my boobs feel fuller and heavier. Had a lot of stiffness in my back recently and i keep worrying about eptopics. However its just awkward sleeping.


----------



## almosthere

Jemma I hadn't had cramping for a while then had these little very low pain pulsing cramps after eating a cheeseburger and fries so who knows I don't really feel pregnant I'm super nervous to get my beta results tomorrow.


----------



## smileyfaces

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> I woke up feeling pretty slim this morning, no bloating! I didn't want to eat much yesterday either, lack of symptoms bit scary but rolling with it! Smiley faces your new pic threw me :) X

Same I woke up with less of a bump :haha:

Lol my apple pic has been there for about 4 years only recently changed it to my wedding pic but decided to change back again haha


----------



## Christina86

I really hate this beginning part! My initial confirmation visit isn't untilthe 25th. I am freaking myself out thinking something will be wrong bc I'm going to have to wait even longer after that visit for my first scan. 

I guess I need to focus on other things. 
Work- which keeps me busy - I'm a social worker! 
And my lovely little girl- got to plan her 1st birthday!!! She will be 1 on 4-27! 

(Breathe in. Breathe out)


----------



## almosthere

Kind off random but made lunch with baked pillabury crescent dough and didn't see eggs listed but I baked longer than recommended to be safe they were filled with chicken and ranch dressing and cheese and the inner parts seemed a little doughy I picked mist of the doughy parts after realizing I hope I wot get me or baby sick I think all the food poisoning is my biggest fear in pregnancy so I freaked o it over every little thing


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Almost there I wouldn't remotely worry about under cooked dough it will be fine, in fact in the uk runny eggs are technically ok most eggs with a certain mark are clear of any danger but it's a personal choice, as it happens I'm just not a fan of runny eggs anyway xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I'm sure the dough would be fine x


----------



## sn0wbunnie

hmmohrma, I fixed your date!

oneday, I'm so sorry :hugs:

Congrats & welcome to cupcake23, cherub, Dxliana, Pippy, Christina & mummactr!


----------



## Jox

Evening ladies, I'm sorry I've been awol for 2 days X

Hi new ladies xx

One day, I'm sorry to read that ur bfp has lead to a chemical xx

Oh bloating!!! Mine is getting so bad that I'm feeling sick in the evening I'm that stuffed after my dinner. Haven't been feeling great since Thursday, come down with a cold, can't breath, feeling more tired, sick and out of breath. Feels all in a poorly way as appose to pregnancy tho :-( maybe the bloat feels pregnancy related. But aside from that I don't feel even in the slightest pregnant, I hate it. See mw Thursday then really hope to get a scan coz I can't take this not knowing if things r heading in the right direction :-( it's been a few days since I last poas too and feel like I darent do one now either.

Just generally feeling rubbish X

My Mother's Day has been nice tho. Been to the cemetery for my oh to visit his mum and me visit Kasper, then to see ohs dad then been out for a nice Sunday dinner with my friend and her kids. I got 2 hand made cards that the boys did at school then a card from my step son and my boys. I got a little Yankee candle set and the new johanna basfords co,luring book (lost ocean). Anyone else in here into the adult co,luring books?! 

Hope uve all had a lovely day xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Have so many! I have the secret garden one which is beautiful, it's actually a larger edition, says something about them having picked the favourite images from the original book and made this one, so there's fewer pages but they are bigger and the paper is sort of like a card which is great for being able to use pens instead of pencils! I love it. Have always had colouring books but a few years back I had to use children's instead lol now I can have my own grown up ones! 

If it makes you feel any better at all (I know it won't) I don't have any symptoms either which makes it so hard to believe it's going ok doesn't it? Xx


----------



## Christina86

I feel unwell today. I am exhausted. All I want to do is curl up and sleep (I did get a mini nap in until my dd woke up). I am hungry but when I put the food to my mouth I gag and decide not even to eat. I'm not exactly nauseous today like yesterday though. My boobs are killing me! I also have weird crampy pain. It's just in random spots. I can only assume this is stretching. Does that happen at 5 weeks? I feel like I just went through this and I can't remember anything from the very beginning. 

I am hoping that all day sickness does not arrive. It started at 5w5d for me last time and I had it until about 18 weeks. It was morning. Noon and night.


----------



## Jox

Elmo I have so many colouring books, it became an addiction lol the johanna basford books r by far my favourite tho!!! I used to colour daily but not as often now lol I enjoy it when I do it tho X

I can't tell if it's symptoms I feel or if I'm poorly. I am poorly but it's like the bloat, feel like I'm gonna burst. I'm napped for the last 2 days and been in bed by 10pm. Good job I haven't been at irk this weekend co I'd of been at work till at least 2am!!!


----------



## Pippylu

JemmaLouise said:


> Newly pregnant women rolling in thick and fast :thumbup: welcome and congratulations to you all :hugs:
> 
> Has anyone noticed that cramps get more intense if you haven't eaten or drank anything? Was getting worried yesterday as was getting rather uncomfortable but was fine after something to drink and a snack :haha: but was so nauseated last night and nearly couldn't handle my dinner
> 
> Feeling alright this morning but this not being able to go toilet business is driving me insane :rofl:

I have noticed that with cramps. My Dr said to drink loads of water to ease cramps but also to help flush things out to help prevent thrush, UTI etc. I noticed my cramps are worse at night when I'm lying down and they've eased right up in the last 2 days since I started drinking more water, it's just a niggle here and there now....it's my main symptom so far so I kinda like having them!


----------



## almosthere

Sounds like lots of us are dealing with the baby bloat! I feel like my breaststroke feel more full and heavy bit dh thinks they look the same my nipple started are definitely sore and sensitive to touch still dreading waking up bright and early.. my sleep insomnia has gotten better only waking naturally at 630 instead of 530 thanks gosh.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I bought an adult coloring book recently. It's a REAL adult coloring book because the pictures are cuss words. It's great! :haha:


I have my 1st scan tomorrow. Excited, but also really nervous, as I have been spotting off & on. I'll only be 5w4d, so I am hoping to see SOMETHING!


----------



## darkriver

Sadly no special card or present for me. My breast are sore. I am worried about the stiffness in my shoulders. I have worked out that its sore depending on what side I sleep one.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Snow bunnie don't know about the time difference and when you will be on but good luck and please try not to worry if you can't see anything as its so early, although I'm half presuming with it being US and it being early it will be internal? 

Jox I have this crazy feeling about you! I'm convinced you are either further along than you think or maybe even expecting twins, I don't know just this odd feeling! When is your scan? 

I feel so needy towards DH he's working away tonight and I'm gunna miss him so much. X


----------



## smileyfaces

I feel very symptomless at the minute even my boobs aren't sore anymore. Only thing I have is headaches every day (which I had with both other prrgnancies- was hoping I wouldn't get them this time grrr). 

Darkriver sorry you didn't get a card for mothers day :(


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Dark river must have posted at same time I didn't see yours when I posted, I'm sorry chick forget how lucky we are to have the DH to get gifts, don't you worry when they are grown your little ones will respect you all the more for doing it alone and will be able to buy th gifts themselves. The important thing is out healthy kids isn't in not the gifts. Lots of love X


----------



## darkriver

Very true. I sometimes feel down when I see people with necklaces and bracelets and chocolates from there kiddies. However I got the best mother day present in the world last week. I am still pregnant.


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs:


----------



## JemmaLouise

cheers pippy, defo increasing my water intake, getting really thirsty anyway :) 

almosthere I know what you mean, mine feel massive but they look no different, getting quite sore, heavy and sensitive now.

as for mothers day, all I got was a card and a little book (like I ever read :rofl: ) I'm just happy to be pregnant like darkriver said, that's very precious to me right now :)


----------



## CarlyP

Oneday I am so sorry :hugs:

Welcome newbies :flower:

All of your mothers day gifts sound lovely :) I got a hand made card off DD from school and when DS realised it was mothers day he made me a paper one at about 11am :haha: OH is useless with things like that, but I don't worry I just tell him I'm a mum everyday lol.

Snowbunnie - Good luck for your scan today!!

The only things I'm feeling are extreme tiredness, it's ridiculous how much I have to use the toilet and bloat (jeans were a little snug this morning :blush:)

We told my brothers yesterday, they were really pleased.


----------



## twickywabbit

Well a little nervous this morning....I get my results of my blood work today and my second hcg level. Last Tuesday it was 109 and had more blood work done on that Friday...so two days apart. I'm hoping my numbers are good. :\


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm sure they will be twicky! Good luck :) let us know tbe results xx


----------



## CarlyP

Good luck Twicky!


----------



## hmmohrma

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> I'm sure they will be twicky! Good luck :) let us know tbe results xx

Good luck on your results! I go today for my second blood test. I'm a little nervous, but I took my last at home test today and got a quick, dark line! I'm feeling happy and peaceful, but I'm just trying to stay positive this time. No matter what happens....although I'm really feeling like we'll finally have our rainbow in November! Fingers and toes crossed that we stay sticky!


----------



## CarlyP

:dust:


----------



## Jox

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Snow bunnie don't know about the time difference and when you will be on but good luck and please try not to worry if you can't see anything as its so early, although I'm half presuming with it being US and it being early it will be internal?
> 
> Jox I have this crazy feeling about you! I'm convinced you are either further along than you think or maybe even expecting twins, I don't know just this odd feeling! When is your scan?
> 
> I feel so needy towards DH he's working away tonight and I'm gunna miss him so much. X

Oh blimey :haha: something does feel weird, I can't out my finger on it. I had a proper period the month after my mc so just can't see how I could be further on but my bfps have been crazy. Just done another ic, I only have one left after this one and look at it!!! It's only 2 weeks today since my first faint line and not even 2 weeks since af was actually due. I see mw Thursday so I reckon scan fri or Monday xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jox

Good luck for ur scan snow bunnies, can't wait to hear. And for ur hcg results twicky xx

Same here with the headaches, it's only only continuous thing I've had for the last week or so. Tired too but this bloody cold doesn't help. Have just picked my youngest up from nursery and he's insisted on watching a film in my room so I can't be rude, I'll lay down with him :haha:

Felt really off the last 2 nights too, like totally stuffed!! My belly has been huge and solid making me really lethargic too. Bleurgh. I hate complaining!! Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck for scan snowbunnies and tricky with your hcg!

Jox that's a great line! I also think you may have multiples?!

Had my booking appointment this morning! Starting to feel a bit more real now :)


----------



## Jox

Yay for booking appointment!!!! Starts making it feel real doesn't it!!!! Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

It really does! Got my bounty packs (rubbish) and she also gave me a pampers pack too with 4 nappies and a pack of wipes :lol:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

What on earth?! That line is insane Jox, I'm telling you, your either further on or having more than one sweetpea!! Xx


----------



## Christina86

I haven't had to wake up needing to pee so bad in a long time! 

I'm also pretty bloated. I think I'm gonna take pictures. I didn't look pregnant from bloat with my first until I was 11weeks

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## CarlyP

Jox that line is sooo dark!!


----------



## Jox

It's a ridiculous line, I have no idea why they have been so strong. Hopefully just means a strong healthy progressing pregnancy X

Aww smiley, can start a little collection of baby bits now xx


----------



## CarlyP

I've just cancelled my dr appointment for tomorrow, I didn't realise you needed to book in with a midwife via a referral form, so just completed that. It also said that if BMI is over 30 (which mine is) then 5mg of folic acid is required by prescription from your gp.


----------



## Jox

Maybe still see doc tomorrow then to get ur prescription? Xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

Agh rough morning, didn't sleep well last night so am really tired but I've been pacing with sickness all morning... I've managed to fight off actually being sick though which is a relief :)

On a plus note had all my first tri appointments through this morning :happydance: first mw appointment 15th March and my first NHS scan is 6th April... seeing those appointments has bought back all my fear, the last 12 week scan was devastating, I'm trying not to worry but truly panicked about what we'll see... or not as the case may be :shrug:


----------



## Jox

Lots of love Jemma, it's impossible to forget those scans isn't it. Hopefully everything is complete different this time. How many weeks will u be for ur scan? Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs jemma xx my scan is 1st April which makes me 10 weeks from LMP...so is yours 10 weeks ish too? Wonder why they are so early?!


----------



## CarlyP

Jox said:


> Maybe still see doc tomorrow then to get ur prescription? Xx

I'd already cancelled it :dohh: then when I read the form called the back and I'm getting a phone consultaion in the morning.



JemmaLouise said:


> Agh rough morning, didn't sleep well last night so am really tired but I've been pacing with sickness all morning... I've managed to fight off actually being sick though which is a relief :)
> 
> On a plus note had all my first tri appointments through this morning :happydance: first mw appointment 15th March and my first NHS scan is 6th April... seeing those appointments has bought back all my fear, the last 12 week scan was devastating, I'm trying not to worry but truly panicked about what we'll see... or not as the case may be :shrug:

Sorry your feeling sick :hugs:

It's not long until your midwife appointment, could you speak to them about your worries and maybe get an earlier scan?


----------



## smileyfaces

Carly my bmi is over 30 and I've not been told that!


----------



## CarlyP

Oh really? This was on my referral form;

Folic Acid and Body Mass Index (BMI)

Folic Acid is recommended until 12 weeks of pregnancy to reduce the risk of neural tube defects, the dosage required is dependent on your Body Mass Index (BMI) - see attached calculator. If your BMI is under 30 you require 400 micrograms of Folic acid daily, which you can buy from your pharmacy. If your BMI is 30 or over you require 5mgs daily, you need to request this from your GP

Not sure of your BMI, visit this BMI calculator to work it out!

If your BMI is over 25, please visit our Healthy Lifestyles page for tips on how to reduce your BMI and stay healthy during pregnancy.


----------



## smileyfaces

No its never been mentioned! I've seen the gp and the midwife and no one had mentioned it :dohh:


----------



## CarlyP

When will you see them next? Maybe ring and ask? Unless it's because it's a different area?


----------



## smileyfaces

I was the same with my second child and it was never mentioned to once in 9 months lol. My gp gave me a prescription for pregnacare...if he thought I needed more than that I imagine he would have.

Although I'm embarking on slimming world so hope to lose a fair bit over the next fee months. Really want to get st least 2 stone gone!


----------



## roxannew

Hey everyone, a newbie here :) found out Wednesday I'm expecting my third. Although my partners first. I'm 3+4 and did another test this morning and the line is almost as dark as the control line. I've had several mcs and a mmc 2 years ago so very nervous but I'm finally believing it hehe, period isn't due until Wednesday so I'll feel better then too but loving my line this morning! 

Congratulations to everyone :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CarlyP

smileyfaces said:


> I was the same with my second child and it was never mentioned to once in 9 months lol. My gp gave me a prescription for pregnacare...if he thought I needed more than that I imagine he would have.
> 
> Although I'm embarking on slimming world so hope to lose a fair bit over the next fee months. Really want to get st least 2 stone gone!

Me too!! I don't go to the groups I do it online. I've lost 8.5lbs so far (stayed the same this morning)

Did you know your allowed an extra A and B choice while pregnant?


----------



## CarlyP

Congratulations and welcome Roxanne :)


----------



## smileyfaces

CarlyP said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> I was the same with my second child and it was never mentioned to once in 9 months lol. My gp gave me a prescription for pregnacare...if he thought I needed more than that I imagine he would have.
> 
> Although I'm embarking on slimming world so hope to lose a fair bit over the next fee months. Really want to get st least 2 stone gone!
> 
> Me too!! I don't go to the groups I do it online. I've lost 8.5lbs so far (stayed the same this morning)
> 
> Did you know your allowed an extra A and B choice while pregnant?Click to expand...

Aw brill! Didn't know about the extra A and B! I lost 3 stone on SW last time but I've put it all back on again :blush:


----------



## CarlyP

Same Smiley :( I lost 3.5stone last year but it all crept back on! We've done it once, we can do it again :)

I spoke to a consultant online about the A and B, I was quite pleased, means I can have weetabix and a sandwich now :haha:


----------



## ironmansmummy

:hi: can I join? Just got my bfp from my Lmp due November 18th :cloud9: look forward to getting to know you all xxx l


----------



## Jox

Welcome Roxane X

Yes extra a's and b's while pregnant. Look into it coz it isn't 'healthy' to diet while pregnant and slimming world don't condone it, they'll just assist in healthy heating and minimising weight gain. I lost over 3 st back in 2014 but slowly put some back on. I joined slimming world in Jan and lost a stone until bfp (didn't have much more than a stone to lose) but I'm taking a break for a few weeks till I know if this pregnancy is gonna work out.

I feel so poorly again this afternoon :cry: headache and feeling sick. Done the pots so oh doesn't moan but just gonna lay down till the boys pester me for their tea lol xx


----------



## smileyfaces

CarlyP said:


> Same Smiley :( I lost 3.5stone last year but it all crept back on! We've done it once, we can do it again :)
> 
> I spoke to a consultant online about the A and B, I was quite pleased, means I can have weetabix and a sandwich now :haha:

We can support each other make sure we stick to it. My bmi is currently 33.5 :blush:


----------



## Jox

Welcome ironmans mummy :kiss:

So sorry to see u lost ur first, he was born sleeping almost 2 years after my little boy was, also at 36 weeks. Aren't rainbow babies just precious :cloud9: wishing u a happy and healthy 8 months ahead xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Welcome to all the newcomers! And congratulations!

Jox well done on your weight loss! I'm not going to be crash dieting or anything just following the plan. I'd be lying if I said I don't wanna lose weight while I'm pregnant because I do!


----------



## darkriver

My weight has been out of control for two years. Ever since my mc I just cant get on top or commit. I am taking it easy and not having as many take aways.


----------



## CarlyP

I have done, it's the only diet that's recognised by the royal college of midwives, as it's not really a diet just a healthy eating plan, they don't advise weight change but I think if your a larger person then a pound or so per week isn't going to harm. 

I'm going to continue as I am, if I lose or gain either way that's the way my body will go. I certainly don't starve on it so obviously not expecting 5lb loss' lol. I lost 8.5lbs before I even knew I was pregnant so that weight obviously wasn't meant to be there. 

But then again if my body tells me I need chocolate and ice cream then I'll eat chocolate and ice cream :haha:


----------



## CarlyP

smileyfaces said:


> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> Same Smiley :( I lost 3.5stone last year but it all crept back on! We've done it once, we can do it again :)
> 
> I spoke to a consultant online about the A and B, I was quite pleased, means I can have weetabix and a sandwich now :haha:
> 
> We can support each other make sure we stick to it. My bmi is currently 33.5 :blush:Click to expand...

:happydance: Definatly! Mines 39.2 :cry: my GP said if I was 6ft 5 then I'd be perfect :haha:


----------



## CarlyP

ironmansmummy said:


> :hi: can I join? Just got my bfp from my Lmp due November 18th :cloud9: look forward to getting to know you all xxx l

Welcome & congratulations :flower:



Jox said:


> Welcome Roxane X
> 
> Yes extra a's and b's while pregnant. Look into it coz it isn't 'healthy' to diet while pregnant and slimming world don't condone it, they'll just assist in healthy heating and minimising weight gain. I lost over 3 st back in 2014 but slowly put some back on. I joined slimming world in Jan and lost a stone until bfp (didn't have much more than a stone to lose) but I'm taking a break for a few weeks till I know if this pregnancy is gonna work out.
> 
> I feel so poorly again this afternoon :cry: headache and feeling sick. Done the pots so oh doesn't moan but just gonna lay down till the boys pester me for their tea lol xx

Sorry your not feeling well :hugs: Have a quick and easy tea then you can get back to the sofa :)


----------



## smileyfaces

:rofl:


----------



## smileyfaces

Sorry jox missed that you are feeling poorly! Hope you feel better soon :hugs: all I've done today is wash the dishes and put an load of washing on!


----------



## Jox

Yes my consultant told me that. I'm hoping to go back once I've got March out of the way.

Suppose to be doing chicken and rice, nice and easy I suppose lol xx


----------



## Jox

Smiley, sounds like my day with a little added nap in there too lol was suppose to go to the gym this morning but chose McDonald's breakfast instead :haha: haven't had a sausage and egg mcmuffin or hash brown since starting slimming world at the beginning of Jan, I needed it lol x


----------



## CarlyP

Oh Jox I could just eat that :haha:

I opened a can of tuna at dinner and couldn't bare to eat it once I saw it so gave it to the cats. Then I did a jacket potato but halfway through cooking realised I didn't have any beans - this made me so sad! So I settled for an uncle Ben's sweet and sour!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Had my scan this morning & all we could see was the yolk sac because I'm so early. I go back for another scan on the 16th! Also, had another beta done today so I am curious what that number is!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Welcome & congrats roxann & ironman! :hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

sn0wbunnie said:


> Had my scan this morning & all we could see was the yolk sac because I'm so early. I go back for another scan on the 16th! Also, had another beta done today so I am curious what that number is!

Hopefully you can see a bit more of bubba next week! When will you find out your betas?


----------



## Tasha S.

Snow: Let us know how your scan goes!!!!! :flower::flower::flower: I always spot in pregnancy (lost 1, had 2 healthy bubbas!), so hopefully it's just nothing! :winkwink:

Alfiecat: It's so great to see you here, after being in the TTC forums together!! :flower:

Welcome to all the new ladies!!!! 

I have a serious bloat going on to! :haha: I've been on spring break, but I'm scared my students will ask question tomorrow! :wacko: I have constant nausea, but I only vomited once! I hope it stays that way! I was seriously sick with my daughter (my record was throwing up 9 times in 1 night, and that was about at 16 weeks!), but I never threw up with my son! We shall see what this one brings!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Jox said:


> Lots of love Jemma, it's impossible to forget those scans isn't it. Hopefully everything is complete different this time. How many weeks will u be for ur scan? Xx




smileyfaces said:


> Hugs jemma xx my scan is 1st April which makes me 10 weeks from LMP...so is yours 10 weeks ish too? Wonder why they are so early?!

My scan on the 6th makes me 10+3 don't know why it's so early, my last one was bang on 12 weeks... oh well I can't complain... I also have my private scan at 8+4 so I'll see some growth hopefully :happydance:

You lot have been busy chattering today :haha: like you lot though I've only really done minimal housework, enough to prevent OH having a pop about doing nothing all day :rofl:

good on those of you sticking to your diet routines, mines out the window lol 

Also welcome to the new gals and congratulations girls :hugs:


----------



## Tasha S.

Snow: I was catching up on the forum, and missed everyone's updates from today! YAY for a yolk sack and for another scan soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## ironmansmummy

Jox said:


> Welcome ironmans mummy :kiss:
> 
> So sorry to see u lost ur first, he was born sleeping almost 2 years after my little boy was, also at 36 weeks. Aren't rainbow babies just precious :cloud9: wishing u a happy and healthy 8 months ahead xx

Sorry sorry to see you lost your first also. Your right my rainbow boy is the world to me. Our angels will be guardian angels to these baby's also:hugs: h&h 9 months xxx


----------



## Christina86

I think I'm in a loose loose situation right now. Don't drink enough water- get crampy. Drink water- have to pee way to much! Ha! 

I also feel panicky bc I have a lot less symptoms this time around than w/ my daughter. I had to test again just to ensure there was a line. Waiting for my initial confirmation appt is going to be hard. It's not until the 25th!!!


----------



## Dobsd

Hi ladies! Mind if I join you?
I'm 3w4d pregnant. Just had my first midwife appointment yesterday and it's all getting very exciting now! I'm due November 18th and we already have a beautiful 15 month old daughter. 
Just been for my HCG levels and nervous about the results! I had hcg done at around 5 weeks last time and it was super-high at 47,000. So this time I'm gonna be a bit anxious if it doesn't come back as high!


----------



## ironmansmummy

Dobsd said:


> Hi ladies! Mind if I join you?
> I'm 3w4d pregnant. Just had my first midwife appointment yesterday and it's all getting very exciting now! I'm due November 18th and we already have a beautiful 15 month old daughter.
> Just been for my HCG levels and nervous about the results! I had hcg done at around 5 weeks last time and it was super-high at 47,000. So this time I'm gonna be a bit anxious if it doesn't come back as high!

:hi: congratulations. Iv just joined the November Nuggets also....my due date is also November 18th :happydance:


----------



## Christina86

Eek! I found a clinic who does free pregnancy testing and a free ultrasound. I got an appointment for tomorrow!! Now I don't have to wait till the end of the month for some reassurance. I probably won't see much as I'm only 5w2d but at least it will be confirmed


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox said:


> Smiley, sounds like my day with a little added nap in there too lol was suppose to go to the gym this morning but chose McDonald's breakfast instead :haha: haven't had a sausage and egg mcmuffin or hash brown since starting slimming world at the beginning of Jan, I needed it lol x

Ooooh McDonalds! Much better than the gym :lol:



CarlyP said:


> Oh Jox I could just eat that :haha:
> 
> I opened a can of tuna at dinner and couldn't bare to eat it once I saw it so gave it to the cats. Then I did a jacket potato but halfway through cooking realised I didn't have any beans - this made me so sad! So I settled for an uncle Ben's sweet and sour!

I went to asda before and bought loads of tuna because I reallyyyy fancy some but it wasn't till I got home I remembered you aren't supposed to eat much when preg...is it 1 tin a week or something like that?! I could eat about ten tins, just really fancy some :haha:



sn0wbunnie said:


> Had my scan this morning & all we could see was the yolk sac because I'm so early. I go back for another scan on the 16th! Also, had another beta done today so I am curious what that number is!

Great news!



Tasha S. said:


> I have a serious bloat going on to! :haha: I've been on spring break, but I'm scared my students will ask question tomorrow! :wacko: I have constant nausea, but I only vomited once! I hope it stays that way! I was seriously sick with my daughter (my record was throwing up 9 times in 1 night, and that was about at 16 weeks!), but I never threw up with my son! We shall see what this one brings!

Interesting because I never had sickness with my boys either. Not a single bit. And I'm feeling the same this time round so I'm thinking another boy!



JemmaLouise said:


> Jox said:
> 
> 
> Lots of love Jemma, it's impossible to forget those scans isn't it. Hopefully everything is complete different this time. How many weeks will u be for ur scan? Xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> Hugs jemma xx my scan is 1st April which makes me 10 weeks from LMP...so is yours 10 weeks ish too? Wonder why they are so early?!Click to expand...
> 
> My scan on the 6th makes me 10+3 don't know why it's so early, my last one was bang on 12 weeks... oh well I can't complain... I also have my private scan at 8+4 so I'll see some growth hopefully :happydance:
> 
> You lot have been busy chattering today :haha: like you lot though I've only really done minimal housework, enough to prevent OH having a pop about doing nothing all day :rofl:Click to expand...

I do the same...just enough so looks like I've not sat around all day :lol:



Christina86 said:


> I think I'm in a loose loose situation right now. Don't drink enough water- get crampy. Drink water- have to pee way to much! Ha!
> 
> I also feel panicky bc I have a lot less symptoms this time around than w/ my daughter. I had to test again just to ensure there was a line. Waiting for my initial confirmation appt is going to be hard. It's not until the 25th!!!

All the waiting around is horrid isn't it!



Dobsd said:


> Hi ladies! Mind if I join you?
> I'm 3w4d pregnant. Just had my first midwife appointment yesterday and it's all getting very exciting now! I'm due November 18th and we already have a beautiful 15 month old daughter.
> Just been for my HCG levels and nervous about the results! I had hcg done at around 5 weeks last time and it was super-high at 47,000. So this time I'm gonna be a bit anxious if it doesn't come back as high!

Congrats! 47k wow!



Christina86 said:


> Eek! I found a clinic who does free pregnancy testing and a free ultrasound. I got an appointment for tomorrow!! Now I don't have to wait till the end of the month for some reassurance. I probably won't see much as I'm only 5w2d but at least it will be confirmed

Wow that's great wish we had something like that!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Wow loads to read there ladies! Welcome everyone!

Snow what day is the next scan? Hope your next beta's are nice and high :)

I was on the cusp on being overweight by my bmi when I got bfp and that was only 9"11! It's because I'm a midget lol 5"1 X


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Christina, yay hope your scan goes well! 

Welcome & congrats Dob! :hugs:

I got the results from my 4th beta.... 5,577! Wahooooo!


----------



## napamermaid

Thanks tasha thrilled to be.hwrw.

Welcome all the new ladies.

Was trying to work out how to get a bump buddy - any ideas or is this it.

I feel constantly bloated. Tiredness setting in now too. Had my babies 2nd bday ar wknd and am still exhausted !!



Tasha S. said:


> Snow: Let us know how your scan goes!!!!! :flower::flower::flower: I always spot in pregnancy (lost 1, had 2 healthy bubbas!), so hopefully it's just nothing! :winkwink:
> 
> Alfiecat: It's so great to see you here, after being in the TTC forums together!! :flower:
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies!!!!
> 
> I have a serious bloat going on to! :haha: I've been on spring break, but I'm scared my students will ask question tomorrow! :wacko: I have constant nausea, but I only vomited once! I hope it stays that way! I was seriously sick with my daughter (my record was throwing up 9 times in 1 night, and that was about at 16 weeks!), but I never threw up with my son! We shall see what this one brings!


----------



## almosthere

Yay for lots of scans happening!

Got my 2nd beta back today went from 312 last week to 3909 very happy one more next Monday then scan following week wanting my scan soooo bad!


----------



## Dobsd

ironmansmummy said:


> Dobsd said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Mind if I join you?
> I'm 3w4d pregnant. Just had my first midwife appointment yesterday and it's all getting very exciting now! I'm due November 18th and we already have a beautiful 15 month old daughter.
> Just been for my HCG levels and nervous about the results! I had hcg done at around 5 weeks last time and it was super-high at 47,000. So this time I'm gonna be a bit anxious if it doesn't come back as high!
> 
> :hi: congratulations. Iv just joined the November Nuggets also....my due date is also November 18th :happydance:Click to expand...

Congrats to you, too! So excited. It's all a bit surreal at the moment as we decided to go down the NTNP route and got pregnant literally the first time we DTD! So stoked but it hasn't quite sunk in yet haha Have you been trying long? Would be cool if we have our babies on the same date!


----------



## Christina86

Smiley- yea it's really bad waiting. I'm really nervous which is making me anxious and stressed! It took some digging to find this clinic.


----------



## JemmaLouise

I'm so excited at the amount of girls we have here so far :happydance: It's getting so busy I can't keep up :haha: going to have to make a list of all your scan dates so I can remember to ask :friends:


----------



## cupcake23

Hi, has everyone already booked an appointment with their midwife/ OB? When I had my first I didn't go and see the GP till I was over 12 weeks, my second I saw my GP at 5-6 weeks.. Was planning to self refer this time but unsure which hospital I should book under so all this procrastination is not helpin me.


----------



## almosthere

Jemma I agree lots going on hard to keep track of! Haha lots of babies in the making woohoo! Hope all are feeling well :)


----------



## Christina86

Ok so I'm curious, mainly bc my BNB/now FB group from when I was pregnant with my daughter has people from all over. Where is everyone from? I'm from Iowa. But was born and raised in New York.


----------



## Pippylu

Darwin, Australia :wave:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

West Yorkshire, England UK.

So happy to be 6 weeks today, half way to 12 weeks. Wish that scan would roll around a little quicker for some peace of mind. Hubby normally brings me a tea or coffee when he leaves for work but he worked away last night, what's a girl to do? Must I get up and make my own before the rest or the boys wake up lol?! X


----------



## JemmaLouise

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> West Yorkshire, England UK.
> 
> So happy to be 6 weeks today, half way to 12 weeks. Wish that scan would roll around a little quicker for some peace of mind. Hubby normally brings me a tea or coffee when he leaves for work but he worked away last night, what's a girl to do? Must I get up and make my own before the rest or the boys wake up lol?! X

That's how I felt when I hit 6 weeks :hugs: only 2 weeks until scan and 4 weeks until other scan :happydance:

I feel your pain about OH working away, mine can goes for weeks at a time, I'd have said enjoy the time in bed :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

I'm considering rearranging my scan. Its 1st April but I will only be 9/10 weeks! Might change it so I will be about 12/13 weeks instead!


----------



## JemmaLouise

smileyfaces said:


> I'm considering rearranging my scan. Its 1st April but I will only be 9/10 weeks! Might change it so I will be about 12/13 weeks instead!

Well I was thinking this yesterday BUT then I was thinking cheeky and they might ask us to come back again if we aren't 12 weeks :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

JemmaLouise said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> I'm considering rearranging my scan. Its 1st April but I will only be 9/10 weeks! Might change it so I will be about 12/13 weeks instead!
> 
> Well I was thinking this yesterday BUT then I was thinking cheeky and they might ask us to come back again if we aren't 12 weeks :haha:Click to expand...

I know that's the only thing stopping me changing it :lol:


----------



## JemmaLouise

smileyfaces said:


> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> I'm considering rearranging my scan. Its 1st April but I will only be 9/10 weeks! Might change it so I will be about 12/13 weeks instead!
> 
> Well I was thinking this yesterday BUT then I was thinking cheeky and they might ask us to come back again if we aren't 12 weeks :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I know that's the only thing stopping me changing it :lol:Click to expand...

I think I'm going to book an early gender scan anyway so I'm not too fussed if it's not quite 12 weeks, I'll be back at 16/17 weeks anyway :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

JemmaLouise said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> I'm considering rearranging my scan. Its 1st April but I will only be 9/10 weeks! Might change it so I will be about 12/13 weeks instead!
> 
> Well I was thinking this yesterday BUT then I was thinking cheeky and they might ask us to come back again if we aren't 12 weeks :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I know that's the only thing stopping me changing it :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm going to book an early gender scan anyway so I'm not too fussed if it's not quite 12 weeks, I'll be back at 16/17 weeks anyway :haha:Click to expand...

I just want the NT testing so 10 weeks is too early. I just hope they aren't funny about giving me another appointment to come back for another scan lol.

I'm not having a gender scan! I'm hoping to stay team yellow (if my willpower holds out :lol:)


----------



## darkriver

Barely had a decent night sleep. DD has a viral (dislike the word so much) and has a temp. So I kept on checking on her. As well as needing a wee. I am currently living in somerset england.


----------



## JemmaLouise

smiley if you can keep that up then fair play to you !! I'm so nosey I HAVE to know :rofl: with regards to testing they should bring us back to do these, not our fault they booked us early :shrug:


----------



## JemmaLouise

darkriver said:


> Barely had a decent night sleep. DD has a viral (dislike the word so much) and has a temp. So I kept on checking on her. As well as needing a wee. I am currently living in somerset england.

:hugs: any chance of a nap today to recoup? 

Southport, Merseyside, UK


----------



## ironmansmummy

Christina86 said:


> Ok so I'm curious, mainly bc my BNB/now FB group from when I was pregnant with my daughter has people from all over. Where is everyone from? I'm from Iowa. But was born and raised in New York.

Im from Dundee in Scotland xxx

Im gonna phone the gp today and make an appointment for next week. On night shift for the next 3 nights. Then its my sisters surprise henny on saturday:happydance: Luckily my sister doesnt drink so iv planned things with no expectation of people drinking. So suspicions not going to get raised. Not going to tell anyone about baba until a few weeks after her wedding so we not stealing her thunder. Otherwise I would have told my parents and sister yesterday when i found out:haha:


----------



## roxannew

I'm Cambridge, U.K. 

3+5 today and so nauseous! Didn't have it with either of my others so this is quite reassuring in a way. Tested again today, must be test number 20 odd haha! I had bought a box of 50 ics and then another 30 so weeing on them numerous times a day lol.

I'm not sure whether we will find out gender, I found out with one of mine and not the other but this is my partners first so I've told him he can choose as I don't mind either way. He's in charge of names too so could be interesting haha!

I'm going to phone the doctors tomorrow to arrange my booking in, period due tomorrow so I'll feel better when it hasn't arrived. Can't seem to believe it this time round, but I am very excited!


----------



## smileyfaces

Jemma you aren't that far from me. I live about 30-40mins from Southport x

Yep you are right not our fault they booked us in early :haha:

Darkriver sorry you had a bad night :hugs:

What are you doing for your sisters hen party ironmansmummy?

I've just got back from the school run. Gonna have a nice hot shower and get some PJs on and snuggle under a blanket all day.


----------



## smileyfaces

Roxanne you are brave letting your OH choose the name :haha:


----------



## JemmaLouise

That's a good plan itonmansmummy!! And so nice of you to think about your sister :hugs:

roxanne :haha: put the cheapies down, although saying that I'd still be doing it if I had any :rofl:


----------



## JemmaLouise

smiley where are you? Not that I'm likely to have a clue I'm still fairly new to the north west :shrug:

Also you have exactly the same day as me planned, got lots of real housewives to catch up on :blush:


----------



## twickywabbit

So they didn't call me yesterday with my 2nd blood work results. I called at 830 am and they said they still didn't have them and that they would call. They didn't. So hopefully I will get them today!!! I am chomping at the bit over here.


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck twicky. X

I live near warrington :) where did you live before you moved to the north west x


----------



## darkriver

JemmaLouise said:


> darkriver said:
> 
> 
> Barely had a decent night sleep. DD has a viral (dislike the word so much) and has a temp. So I kept on checking on her. As well as needing a wee. I am currently living in somerset england.
> 
> :hugs: any chance of a nap today to recoup?
> 
> Southport, Merseyside, UKClick to expand...

Unless my daughter does Not really. Joy of being a single mum.


----------



## ironmansmummy

We going through to edinburgh, my sister lives near there so her friends have told her there taking her for a meal to cheer her up because her partner will be on his stag. Iv got her friends from all different things in her live coming some that she not seen in ages. So we all gonna be at the restaurant before she gets there and have balloons/banners etc (i guarantee she will cry:haha:) then we are booked on the ghost bus.......its not alot but she has but out the country for months and kept hmmming and haaing over whether to have one or not so in the end
I stopped asking her and just organised it without her knowledge 2 weeks ago lol i was gonna book this huge trampoline place in edinburgh as well but my mum talkdd me out of it cauae we would all be smelly.


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs darkriver :hugs: do you have family or friends who could take her for an hour to give you a short nap?

Ironmansmummy it sounds great! What is the ghost bus?


----------



## ironmansmummy

darkriver said:


> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkriver said:
> 
> 
> Barely had a decent night sleep. DD has a viral (dislike the word so much) and has a temp. So I kept on checking on her. As well as needing a wee. I am currently living in somerset england.
> 
> :hugs: any chance of a nap today to recoup?
> 
> Southport, Merseyside, UKClick to expand...
> 
> Unless my daughter does Not really. Joy of being a single mum.Click to expand...

Oh no :hugs: hopefully she will be feeling a bit better today and you can catch up on your sleep tonight xxx


----------



## JemmaLouise

smiley, Yeh I know where that is roughly, my father in law works there :) I am from Cheltenham originally, in South West.

darkriver, I understand, I was a single mum with DS before I met OH. My trick was always kids movie, snuggly blanket cuddles and that would send him off no bother giving me a chance to catch a few z's :haha: 

itonmansmummy, that's lovely of you to organise, I bet she'll be over the moon with that and it's good there isn't the pressure to have anything to drink so that works well for you too :thumbup:


----------



## ironmansmummy

smileyfaces said:


> Hugs darkriver :hugs: do you have family or friends who could take her for an hour to give you a short nap?
> 
> Ironmansmummy it sounds great! What is the ghost bus?

Its a creepy bus that does a tour of edinburgh telling all the grusome scary stories edinburgh got alot of history so its perfect for it https://www.theghostbustours.com/edinburgh/


----------



## JemmaLouise

This is the only thing I've done prematurely this pregnancy, don't want to jinx anything but the cow is cute and gave it to my toddler as I try to explain what's going on :hugs: My cow and gate baby club pack arrived :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20160308_094543-1.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Christina86

smileyfaces said:


> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> I'm considering rearranging my scan. Its 1st April but I will only be 9/10 weeks! Might change it so I will be about 12/13 weeks instead!
> 
> 
> Well I was thinking this yesterday BUT then I was thinking cheeky and they might ask us to come back again if we aren't 12 weeks :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I know that's the only thing stopping me changing it :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'm going to book an early gender scan anyway so I'm not too fussed if it's not quite 12 weeks, I'll be back at 16/17 weeks anyway :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I just want the NT testing so 10 weeks is too early. I just hope they aren't funny about giving me another appointment to come back for another scan lol.
> 
> I'm not having a gender scan! I'm hoping to stay team yellow (if my willpower holds out :lol:)Click to expand...

It's tough. It took a whole lot of will power for me to stay team yellow with my dd! By the end I was going nuts.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

JemmaLouise said:


> ElmoBumpToBe said:
> 
> 
> West Yorkshire, England UK.
> 
> So happy to be 6 weeks today, half way to 12 weeks. Wish that scan would roll around a little quicker for some peace of mind. Hubby normally brings me a tea or coffee when he leaves for work but he worked away last night, what's a girl to do? Must I get up and make my own before the rest or the boys wake up lol?! X
> 
> That's how I felt when I hit 6 weeks :hugs: only 2 weeks until scan and 4 weeks until other scan :happydance:
> 
> I feel your pain about OH working away, mine can goes for weeks at a time, I'd have said enjoy the time in bed :hugs:Click to expand...

I wonder why we have the same due date but your 2 days ahead of me? Shouldn't your due date be about the 30th October Hun? Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I bought a little present for the baby I couldn't help myself. It's a little Peter rabbit with a rattle in his belly. So cute x


----------



## smileyfaces

I've bought a swinging crib already :blush: :rofl:


----------



## JemmaLouise

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmoBumpToBe said:
> 
> 
> West Yorkshire, England UK.
> 
> So happy to be 6 weeks today, half way to 12 weeks. Wish that scan would roll around a little quicker for some peace of mind. Hubby normally brings me a tea or coffee when he leaves for work but he worked away last night, what's a girl to do? Must I get up and make my own before the rest or the boys wake up lol?! X
> 
> That's how I felt when I hit 6 weeks :hugs: only 2 weeks until scan and 4 weeks until other scan :happydance:
> 
> I feel your pain about OH working away, mine can goes for weeks at a time, I'd have said enjoy the time in bed :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder why we have the same due date but your 2 days ahead of me? Shouldn't your due date be about the 30th October Hun? XxClick to expand...

When I used the NHS due date calculator it let's you alter the cycle length, I put in 30 days as I O'ed on CD16 and allowed for a typical 14 day luteal phase since I don't know the actual length of my cycle :shrug: a November baby is what I'd prefer and was overdue last pregnancy so it's a safe bet :haha:


----------



## CarlyP

Wow so much to catch up on :haha:

Welcome Dobsd and congratulations :)

Christina - Great news, good luck for today!

Smiley - I think it's 3 cans of tuna a week but don't quote me.

Snow and Almost - Fab numbers :)

Alfie - We can all be bump buddies together, we'll all be growing at the same rate, I'm sure we'll also be bombared with symptoms to discuss over the next couple of weeks.

Cupcake - I self referred yesterday, the form said I will have an appointment within the next 2-3 weeks.

I'm from East Yorkshire, England, UK

Smiley - I agree, it is too early for a scan, I would ring and ask when they could fit you in closer to 12 weeks, if they can't then ask if you can have another as well.

Darkriver - I hope your DD feels better soon and you can get some rest today :hugs:

Ironmansmummy - That's very thoughtful of you, the ghost bus sounds great!

Jemma - So cute! How do you get these free packs?


----------



## smileyfaces

JemmaLouise said:


> ElmoBumpToBe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JemmaLouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmoBumpToBe said:
> 
> 
> West Yorkshire, England UK.
> 
> So happy to be 6 weeks today, half way to 12 weeks. Wish that scan would roll around a little quicker for some peace of mind. Hubby normally brings me a tea or coffee when he leaves for work but he worked away last night, what's a girl to do? Must I get up and make my own before the rest or the boys wake up lol?! X
> 
> That's how I felt when I hit 6 weeks :hugs: only 2 weeks until scan and 4 weeks until other scan :happydance:
> 
> I feel your pain about OH working away, mine can goes for weeks at a time, I'd have said enjoy the time in bed :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder why we have the same due date but your 2 days ahead of me? Shouldn't your due date be about the 30th October Hun? XxClick to expand...
> 
> When I used the NHS due date calculator it let's you alter the cycle length, I put in 30 days as I O'ed on CD16 and allowed for a typical 14 day luteal phase since I don't know the actual length of my cycle :shrug: a November baby is what I'd prefer and was overdue last pregnancy so it's a safe bet :haha:Click to expand...

I'm due October but I know I'll go overdue and have a November baby hence why I'm in this group lol. Plus the October group is rubbish :lol:


----------



## CarlyP

I've also bought a crib, bought it about a year ago :blush: along with the tommee tippee perfect prep :rofl:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Just go on their website and sign up for the baby club, should say something about a free cow :)

(Also I was told it was 1 can of tuna a week, has a lot of mercury in it or something which is bad for bubs development)


----------



## smileyfaces

Morning Carly. Hopefully you don't have to wait too long for an appointment x


----------



## smileyfaces

CarlyP said:


> I've also bought a crib, bought it about a year ago :blush: along with the tommee tippee perfect prep :rofl:

Glad it not just me :lol:

I saw it on eBay for a tenner (perfect condition!) So thought why the hell not haha


----------



## JemmaLouise

Yeah October group is rubbish :haha: too late now, I love this crazy bunch :hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

Morning ladies. 

What are your plans for today? I have full intentions of having a tidy up, but will more then likely be sat on here for the rest of the day :)


----------



## CarlyP

smileyfaces said:


> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> I've also bought a crib, bought it about a year ago :blush: along with the tommee tippee perfect prep :rofl:
> 
> Glad it not just me :lol:
> 
> I saw it on eBay for a tenner (perfect condition!) So thought why the hell not hahaClick to expand...

Same, was on a sale group on FB lol! The TT perfect prep was reduced to £60, and after I showed OH what it did, he said buy it now haha!


----------



## CarlyP

JemmaLouise said:


> Yeah October group is rubbish :haha: too late now, I love this crazy bunch :hugs:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## smileyfaces

JemmaLouise said:


> Yeah October group is rubbish :haha: too late now, I love this crazy bunch :hugs:

It actually is lol I just can't get into it at all. Much prefer this group!



CarlyP said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> What are your plans for today? I have full intentions of having a tidy up, but will more then likely be sat on here for the rest of the day :)

Plans today: me and my 3yr old have had a shower and got our PJs on and now we are slobbing on the couch haha. Not moving till I have to get dressed for the school run.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Pretty much same as smiley, pj's day until we have to go shop for some stuff for dinner later... got some washing to do... that's about it :shrug: sounds fun your end Carly, nice chilled day :hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

I will have to venture to the shop at some point, it's raining at the minute so will go after dinner. 

Got GP ringing about folic acid so see what he says. Other then that, nothing :)


----------



## ironmansmummy

I cant wait to start buying stuff. But know we gonna have to move first. Dh said last night when we got into bed 'are we going to have any room for our things once the babys here....the flats already full with ds toys....we will be swimming in them:haha:) 

Carly im having a lazy day....gonna get my wee boys hair cut then hand him over to my mum so i can try and get some sleep before nightshift tonight:thumbup:


----------



## CarlyP

We're the same with room, DS has a huge cabin bed with a desk underneath and loads of toys, DD is in the box room so hardly any space, I'm not even sure where baby will fit!


----------



## JemmaLouise

I can't wait to buy stuff either but holding off until the halfway mark :blush: I am a bit annoyed that mothercare have decided to scrap their baby plan and replace it with a credit account... we have poor credit so makes getting baby stuff harder as saving is an impossibility with me :haha:

Luckily when we looked for rented houses we planned for family expansion so we have a spare room for bubs. My OHs 12 year old comes at weekends but he is going to be bunking in with my DS once he/she is here :headspin:


----------



## smileyfaces

I didn't know mother are had stopped doing the installment plans! Argh! How do the credit accounts work? I'd rather not get stuff on credit.


----------



## smileyfaces

We are pushed for space too. We have a three bed but its really small. Bedrooms are tiny. Think the boys will have to share a room and baby can have the box room. But they both are terrible sleepers so we are currently combatting that.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

What does this prep thing do then am I missing a trick?! 

Similar day for us me and three year old and slobbing about until school run, really need to do some house work but he's much clingier than my older two ever where and wants me to be sat by his side at all times lol! 

It's going to be a bit of a squeeze for us, my two younger boys are in one room in bunk beds and my older boy is in a room of his own but there isn't room in there for another bed or a cot so I guess baby will be in with us for as long as possible and we will take it from there! X


----------



## smileyfaces

Elmo your 3yr old sound alike mine with the clinginess!

I'm tempted to get a perfect prep BUT I'm hoping to breastfeed this time so would only really want to buy a PP after baby is born when I know if I'll use it or not.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Credit account works like a normal account but you need to meet all their criteria listed on the website. The baby plan was ideal as you just pay as and when you wanted and it was delivered once it was paid off. I don't qualify for credit so looks like I need to save the old fashioned way :dohh: 

That perfect prep looks good but plan on BF this one, should they fail to latch like DS then I'm going to invest in an electric breast pump as those manual ones are hard work !!


----------



## smileyfaces

Yes the manual ones are useless! I tried breastfeeding my second baby bit it didn't work out so I started pumping but it was exhausting and hurting my hand lol! Think I will use an electric pump this time now you mention it!


----------



## JemmaLouise

smileyfaces said:


> Yes the manual ones are useless! I tried breastfeeding my second baby bit it didn't work out so I started pumping but it was exhausting and hurting my hand lol! Think I will use an electric pump this time now you mention it!

Same problem! It's a bit more costly getting an electric one but will be worth it :thumbup: 

With regards to BF, what steps do you take to feed on the go? Is anyone planning on expressing or are you braver and feed publicly?


----------



## smileyfaces

My son wouldn't latch properly and I had a real lack of support so gave up after a week. But this time I'm gonna stick it out as long as possible as use the bossom buddies service from the hospital. I will feed on the go if it goes to plan. It wouldn't bother me really!


----------



## roxannew

I breastfed both of mine, they didn't seem to ever need feeding out and about really but on the odd occasion they did it wasn't a problem. Anywhere and everywhere as far as I'm concerned haha!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I have breast fed all of mine for different amounts of time then gone onto formula, absolutely love it :)


----------



## ironmansmummy

I breastfed DS and hope to do so again. Would love to until baba is one but i will have to stop before going back to work so probably for 7/8 months. Tbh making up bottles is such hard work I like just whippibg my boob out:haha:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm not even going to bother buying bottles this time until I actually need them, I'm quite anal about stuff and always end up buying every single thing we could possibly need just in case when expecting but I'm going to be laid back this time. (she says &#128521;) X


----------



## JemmaLouise

ironmansmummy said:


> I breastfed DS and hope to do so again. Would love to until baba is one but i will have to stop before going back to work so probably for 7/8 months. Tbh making up bottles is such hard work I like just whippibg my boob out:haha:

:haha: :haha: that made me giggle... I don't think I could just whip it out, would love to but I'd be so conscious about people looking at me. 

Not sure how long I'll BF for, I'd like to at least make 6 months, DS wouldn't even allow 1 month so want to do much better this time.

Just braved the rain and went shop, I cheated for lunch and got a subway :haha:


----------



## darkriver

My plan for today once my DD wakes up is duvets, frozen and cuddles. Naturally whilst she is asleep I am wide awake. :haha:. I have bought some gender neutral baby gloves and thats it. It cost me 3 pounds. I am to afraid to buy anything else. 

I am giving my best friend a percentage of my money and he is holding on to it so when I hit a certain point I can go and get stuff. I am crap at saving but know I need to get better as I am now going to have two little mouths to feed.


----------



## JemmaLouise

darkriver said:


> My plan for today once my DD wakes up is duvets, frozen and cuddles. Naturally whilst she is asleep I am wide awake. :haha:. I have bought some gender neutral baby gloves and thats it. It cost me 3 pounds. I am to afraid to buy anything else.
> 
> I am giving my best friend a percentage of my money and he is holding on to it so when I hit a certain point I can go and get stuff. I am crap at saving but know I need to get better as I am now going to have two little mouths to feed.

:hugs: That's a good idea, might ask my mum to hold onto some when I eventually tell her.

Also, I've scared myself senseless :rofl: I have convinced myself I'm having twins, I get cramping most of my day and I just find it unusual since I've already had one child and I didn't really have any cramps with him. I Googled all day cramping and got loads on twins :dohh: damn you Internet!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

I would honestly be mortified if I found out I was having twins. Praying for just one baby!

I've just had my head down the toilet heaving so bad. That's closest I've come to bring sick. I feel rotten, keep having hot flushes too.


----------



## JemmaLouise

smileyfaces said:


> I would honestly be mortified if I found out I was having twins. Praying for just one baby!
> 
> I've just had my head down the toilet heaving so bad. That's closest I've come to bring sick. I feel rotten, keep having hot flushes too.

:hugs: Aww hun, hope you're alright x

I wouldnt mind twins but OH would be shocked beyond functioning :haha:


----------



## Christina86

I'm not going to worry about buying anything right now. With my dd being 10 months we literally have everything we need. All we would need to do is buy clothes if it's a boy. When I get to being half way we will get diapers and formula so we have a stock. I sense 2 kids in diapers may get expensive. My dd will be 19mo when baby 2 is born so I'm sure she will still be in diapers at least for a little while.


----------



## twickywabbit

So i went to the ER last tuesday and git my hcg which was 109 and they gave me an order to come back and test agan on that Friday. Well Friday was also my midwife appointment and the midwife was goingto send me for alot of bloodwork anyway so to just trash the order the ER gave me. Finally got my results and it turns out that they didnt even run my hcg. I am a little pissed. Lol


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

That's so weird because I had a fit over the idea of twins yesterday lol spent ages looking up twins! I have no reason to think it symptoms wise, it was just that there where two occasions a couple of days apart that I was convinced I ovulated on both! Though maybe the second time was implantation? It was weird anyway and on top of that my great grandma must have hyper ovulated resulting in twins so could carry the gene! I doubt it though haha X


----------



## JemmaLouise

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> That's so weird because I had a fit over the idea of twins yesterday lol spent ages looking up twins! I have no reason to think it symptoms wise, it was just that there where two occasions a couple of days apart that I was convinced I ovulated on both! Though maybe the second time was implantation? It was weird anyway and on top of that my great grandma must have hyper ovulated resulting in twins so could carry the gene! I doubt it though haha X

It's silly how our minds go mental at the thought of these things... my only real multiple symptom is this excessive cramping but that could just be normal :shrug: Agh just need that scan already :dohh:


----------



## darkriver

I have to say the thought of twins terrify me. I know I should be greatful for healthy babies but i am single mum and would have 3 young children.


----------



## CarlyP

I wouldn't mind twins, although I'd have no where to put two babies :haha:


----------



## napamermaid

I had twins last preg. Didnt carry both. 
I was glad my dd was only 6mths. I would have had 3 under 2

2 under 2 was hellish


----------



## Christina86

Had my test. Was confirmed I was pregnant. Not much on the scan. They saw the cyst but that's about it. Not even 6 weeks yet so I guess I'll keep on waiting.


----------



## Jox

Blimey, that took some catching up :haha:

I've been at work so bloody shattered now. Suppose to be going out for a work day/evening/night but I'm currently sat on the settee in my pjs lol

Can't remember what uve all talked about lol I tried bf both of mine but I just can't do it, exclusively expressed for Leo for 4 months then managed a few weeks with Logan. Next time I don't even intend on trying and plan to go straight for the bottle.

Not bought a single thug and won't till after we've had a gender scan if we get that far. Will book a private one for just after 16 weeks.

My nhs leaflet says dating scan is carried out between 10-12 weeks, maybe why a few of urs r on the earlier side?

I have mw in 2 days, can't come quick enough!!

Xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Alfiecat I had two under 18 months :shock: :lol:

Good news Christina x

Jox dating scan is fine after 10 weeks but NT test can only be done from 11w-13+6 . so would have to go back for that.

Where are you supposed to be going for your evening out with work?


----------



## Jox

Aww right, they definitely have to have u back if u want the test done then surely!!

They were all meeting at 3 then train to Nottingham and basically spend the night getting pissed lol I made an excuse that I had no one to have the boys till oh finished at 5 and that I'd drive over after but I really can't b arsed plus they'll all be pissed by the time I get there. Plus not sure I could hack the late night lol xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I had two under 18 months as well, it's all a bit of a haze haha

I suddenly seem to be in that phase of no food appealing other than whatever my random hankering is that day! 

Don't blame you Jox I wouldn't be going anywhere either and I haven't even been at work!!


----------



## smileyfaces

I wouldn't go either haha!

I've been so so so nauseous this afternoon. Don't like it at all. Hope it doesn't continue lol.

Work tomorrow...feel like ringing in sick just can't be bothered!


----------



## CarlyP

Don't blame you Jox, once I'm in my Pj's, that's it I'm in for the day ha!


----------



## cupcake23

Thank's CarlyP for your response. 

Not buying anything till later on, also hoping to stay team yellow, found out with my first 2 but I think it would be a nice surprise for us all. 

Ive been sleeping on & off as I'm working tonight, last shift, feeling generally crappy but think that's just lack of sleep.

I would be shocked and actually scared if I was pregnant with twins &#128561; Wouldn't know what to do with myself &#128533; Haha.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

cupcake23 said:


> Thank's CarlyP for your response.
> 
> Not buying anything till later on, also hoping to stay team yellow, found out with my first 2 but I think it would be a nice surprise for us all.
> 
> Ive been sleeping on & off as I'm working tonight, last shift, feeling generally crappy but think that's just lack of sleep.
> 
> I would be shocked and actually scared if I was pregnant with twins &#128561; Wouldn't know what to do with myself &#128533; Haha.

I think my DH would pass out on the spot if it was multiples haha x


----------



## smileyfaces

Cupcake hope your night shift goes quickly x

My hubby would throw up if it was twins seriously lol


----------



## JemmaLouise

I think it'd be so exciting having twins... but again OH would freak, also I'm quite small (5'2") so don't know how I'd carry them :rofl: I've been kipping all afternoon, I'm just so tired :shrug:


----------



## smileyfaces

Exciting?! Jeeeez I would be stressed beyond belief needing two of everything. We wouldn't have the money or the space for two babies. 

I'm lay in bed with my PJs on so nice and warm. Felt rotten all day. DH is home now so he is watching the kids while I chill out x


----------



## CarlyP

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> cupcake23 said:
> 
> 
> Thank's CarlyP for your response.
> 
> Not buying anything till later on, also hoping to stay team yellow, found out with my first 2 but I think it would be a nice surprise for us all.
> 
> Ive been sleeping on & off as I'm working tonight, last shift, feeling generally crappy but think that's just lack of sleep.
> 
> I would be shocked and actually scared if I was pregnant with twins &#128561; Wouldn't know what to do with myself &#128533; Haha.
> 
> I think my DH would pass out on the spot if it was multiples haha xClick to expand...




smileyfaces said:


> Cupcake hope your night shift goes quickly x
> 
> My hubby would throw up if it was twins seriously lol

My OH would be both of these also :wacko: I secretly would love it, but then when you look at the bigger picture - 2x everything, bigger car, bigger house, the list goes on....


----------



## CarlyP

Sorry your feeling rotten smiley :hugs:

I'm doing ok symptom wise, so far, I'm just soooooo tired. Could fall asleep now, but I would burn tea! OH won't be home until about 7, then we have tea and he goes to ice hockey training, so I'll go to bed when the kids do :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

Wow this thread moves crazy fast hahaha. Looks like the two main topics are baby purchases and twins. I used to want twins then after my stretch marks and tricky delivery with ds I think my body is better built for just a tiny little one I'm 5"2 and about 106lbs so pretty tiny. As for purchases I waited until the three month mark with my first but this time around I was so excited for my ds to be a big brother that I bought a every superhero needs a sidekick announcement shirt for mine and dhs parents to see so hoping at the 12 week mark to put that on ds can't wait it should come this week!


----------



## almosthere

Oh and while ide still welcome twins my husband would most definitely faint then move back to his home country hahaha


----------



## Disneyfan88

No chance of us staying team yellow. We did genetic testing of our embryos when doing IVF, so we know we are team pink again. :pink: We only transferred one embryo and are assuming that there's only one in there, though I suppose it's possible that it could have split into two. DH would freak out if it's twins. :haha:


----------



## Jox

I think both me and oh would be ecstatic and in stitches laughing if we found out it was twins then reality use sink in :haha: we only live in a 2 bed house so my boys shares and ohs son fits in with them when he's here so baby in with us which will be a squeeze as it is lol luckily we've got a 7 seater car tho so ok on that front lol

I haven't gone out. Nipped to next and picked my new cushions up instead lol such an exciting life lol think I fancy some chips and gravy for my tea!!!


----------



## cupcake23

Thanks smileyfaces, it's my last of 3, so tired and all I want to do is put my pjs back on and head straight to my warm bed. Think I have a new symptom.. Boobs are feeling fuller, nice perk as I'm practically flat chested &#128556;


----------



## Jox

Same here cupcake, my boobs r crap after losing weight, when I was preg in December my boobs starting going lovely lol don't seem to be doing much ytnaltho I have lost another st since last pregnancy lol x


----------



## smileyfaces

My ds1 is vomiting. My ds2 had it on Saturday/Sunday. Maybe explains why I've felt so shitty all day (just assumed it was MS!)


----------



## CarlyP

Oh no Smiley :( not good. Hope it passes quickly for him and you manage to escape it x


----------



## Jox

Oh no smiley, hope he's ok and u too xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks Carly! I'm usually pretty good at escaping bugs lol so hopefully I will be fine. Will probably have the day off work tomorrowncoz can't send him in while he is poorly


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks jox!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Smiley faces funnily enough earlier when you meantime Feeling really sick I thought to myself I'm sure she mentioned a bug in the house a few days ago! Hope you all feel better soon x


----------



## smileyfaces

Yep jack had it on the weekend and now Oscar has it! I felt really sick earlier and still having hot flushes but I feel okay. 

Just had to text my boss to say I'm not gonna be in tmoz. Hate having days off makes me cringe I don't know why haha


----------



## CarlyP

I hate texting school to say they're poorly I always feel judged! We got a letter for DD (5yr old) attendance, she's been monitored because it's 94.12% when it needs to be 95% :dohh:


----------



## almosthere

Smiley hope you miss the bug boat!

AFM I have had on and off knew pain since yesterday and now throbbing same side of body the left in upper front of leg very odd hope it's just from loosening ligaments and joints


----------



## smileyfaces

I will ring school in the morning and tell them he isn't going in. Doesn't bother me ringing school. No idea what Oscars attendance is but he's been sent homr ill 3 times since he started, he had a week off for being ill not too long ago and then he had nearly a week off for our wedding and honeymoon in Feb haha. He's only four tho so it doesn't matter too much.

Almosthere, hope it eases soon! :hugs:


----------



## Pippylu

Question for the ladies who already have LO's....how far along were you when you starting getting m/s, sore boobs or other obvious symptoms? I'm just 5 weeks today (23dpo) and besides cramps which have eased up, all I feel is very tired. Get my blood test results from my Dr after work today...had my bloods done 4 days ago and it's been so hard resisting poas everyday while I wait!


----------



## smileyfaces

Both my boys I had nothing except tiredness and headaches which started at about 6-8 weeks? I had no sore boobs or MS at all with either of them. The only signs I had apart from tiredness and headaches was on and off cramps from when I got my bfp which I think most people get.


----------



## Pippylu

My cramps were constant for abour 5 days but are barely there now, just a little in the evenings. My Dr told me 'cramps are not normal nor are they abnormal'...!!! Then said they won't know if it's an EP until my first scan, so I was pretty worried until I looked into it myself. I'm assuming she's just covering her bases but so far from my own research they are as normal as the other symptoms. I think I'm just hoping to get the more obvious symptoms to make it feel more real


----------



## Christina86

5w5 days is when my ms hit w/ my daughter. 

I thought I was having some cramps today and got freaked out bc they saw nothing on the scan but the corpus leuteum cyst. Butttt realized the cramp is in my leg! I had the same thing with my daughter. My potassium was low looks like ill be eating bananas tomorrow.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Hey guys! I'd love to join you all, I'm due November 11th.
This was a big shock for us as I still had in my iud when I found out I was pregnant. Was able to get it taken out and so far no problems. :) Now that it's sank in I am very excited! This will be #2 for me. 

Smiley-my little ones name is Oscar too. 

I didn't have any obvious symptoms at all for my whole pregnancy. Well other than the belly and ha ING to go to the bathroom. If I remember right the bathroom started up around the end of first tri and then again end of third.

I haven't gone back and read through all the previous posts, hope that's cool. :)
Have you guys put together a Facebook page?


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi whitehearts. That must have been a shock with the IUD then!

No fb page that I'm aware of. However I won't be joining a fb page anyway, I prefer bnb for pregnancy stuff :)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Morning all! Congratulations to new mamas! 

Had a nasty dream, I had been to the toilet and seen blood, woke up sure something was wrong. Seems it's really playing on my mind I don't know why as I don't Recall being like this before! 

Anyway, I know what you mean Carly about feeling judged by school, I feel exactly the same! Scans a week on Friday, feels far away but it's inching closer! Nausea seems to be increasing on and off. 

Don't worry about lack of symptoms, with my first in particular I had literally no symptoms at all! Xx


----------



## Pippylu

Well I just got back from the Dr...my results for hcg at 4w3d (from LMP) were 15800. My Dr was completely non-phased, in fact she told it was in the normal range until I said I thought it should be lower and she checked her chart and then said it's actually in range for 6-8 weeks. She thinks I'm still only 5w along and to book for my U/S in a couple of weeks. Have any of you ladies had high levels early on? It's hard not to worry and I wish my Dr was more switched on with this stuff!


----------



## darkriver

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Woohoooo.
 



Attached Files:







12795555_692269687577181_7029170683926283112_n.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JemmaLouise

Morning ya'll and welcome to whithearts :hugs: 

with regards to symptoms I have bugger all with DS, might have had a handful of nights where I felt rotten but other than that it was plain sailing. 

This one is giving me more grief, since 3 weeks ish I've been nauseated, very tired, hungry, my boobs are starting to get quite sore, I'm more emotional, irritated... the list goes on :haha: 

I'm not sure about hcg, I've never really been one to follow it, don't stress yourself about what's normal, as each person and pregnancy are different, the ranges are guidelines and should only worry if below the bottom end of the range.


----------



## JemmaLouise

darkriver said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Woohoooo.

That's awesome, congratulations :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yaay for the digi!!

I know nothing about hcg levels never had them done but like Gemmalouise said don't worry yourself they seem nice and high which can only be a good thing :)

So...I don't know what's happened but WOW the nausea today....was nearly sick whilst out, I'm home now nursing a biscuit and cuppa &#128567; Xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

aww Elmo I hope you are alright :hugs: it does just hit you and it's horrible when you are out, got to take DS to nursery in 10 and I dread going out :(


----------



## almosthere

Pippy i hardly felt pregnant with my first i felt naseaus needing to snack elated maybe 6 weeks but that was it and I didn't throw up until I flew to a hot country I think the heat and motion sickness of travelling got me bad. 

My naseau hit hard this time no throwing up though at 3 weeks then faded by week 5 no longer need saltines all the time my main symptom is heart burn and extreme tiredness I could go to bed with ds lol I fell asleep before 9pm last night tried so hard not to haha


----------



## Jox

Hello all X

6 weeks tomorrow :happydance: as for symptoms all I had with my 3 boys was occasional nausea and tiredness. This time not really had any nausea yet but tiredness is killing me lol

Did a crossfit class today and honestly struggled so much for motivation, he asked if I was poorly but I just said is as fine, didn't want to mention pregnancy in case I lose it X

Waiting in on boiler service, suppose to be here between 12-4 with a call half hr before. Nothing yet and got to fetch ds1 at 3!!

I wouldn't worry about hcg either, urs r clearly high which can only be a good thing. I have a feeling mine r high too but they don't test them here. 

Mw tomorrow x


----------



## Nikko88

Joining with #2 just starting to form. 40+12 felt like a long time the first time around.


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi all x

My Doppler has been delivered woop! Obviously had a try and obviously didn't find anything :lol:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

How much was it if you don't mind me asking? Got to go pick Reid up from nursery now and then the boys from school, just want to stay home!!! X


----------



## smileyfaces

I got it from eBay for about 20 quid! I used to have an Angelsounds one but got rid of it ages ago when I thought we were done making babies lol. This time I've got one of those ones with a screen that tells you what the heart rate is.


----------



## CarlyP

Smiley - How's your LO today?

Pippy - I never got any symptoms with DS, at all. DD I started with MS at 8weeks until 14/15 weeks. That's it. 

Welcome Whitehearts :)

Elmo - Sorry about your dream :hugs:

Darkriver - :happydance::happydance:

Jox - Hope your service got done before pick up! What times your MW?


Welcome Nikko :)

AFM - Hardly slept last night (I've been asleep by 9pm most nights and sleep right through) 

Went out with OH for lunch, was starving but couldn't even eat half of it, I felt so bloated. Had a good walk around town.

Got home and noticed brown spotting, (TMI) looks a bit like it's mixed with discharge, wondering if it is because I've pushed myself today, I've spent most days sat down and maybe I've just overdone it today :shrug:


----------



## CarlyP

smileyfaces said:


> I got it from eBay for about 20 quid! I used to have an Angelsounds one but got rid of it ages ago when I thought we were done making babies lol. This time I've got one of those ones with a screen that tells you what the heart rate is.

I've never used a doppler, I might have to invest, when is the best time to use it?


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs for spotting Carly! Just take it easy! :hugs:

I got DS1s heartbeat at about 11 weeks. Got DS2s at 8+6 :) I'm fatter this time round though lol so hoping to have it for around 10 weeks!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Carly hopefully it's nothing, just keep an eye on it :hugs:

smiley, I'm gonna get one on Friday when OH gets paid :haha: I know it's early but still curious

I've just got in from getting LO from nursery, feel absolutely awful, so so queasy! Also IBS gas pains are stirring behind that so not too comfortable right now :hissy:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Nikko88 said:


> Joining with #2 just starting to form. 40+12 felt like a long time the first time around.

Sorry I missed this, congratulations and come on in :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Must be this gestation that is making us all so queasy! Has anyone actually been sick yet?

I'm going getting my littlest boy from nursery soon (he's paid for till 6 but usually get him at half 4). Oscar hasn't been sick today but he's still miserable.


----------



## CarlyP

Nope no sickness, although I'm finding it dufficult to brush my teeth!! Just makes me gag :(


----------



## CarlyP

I've read it's normal around this time, if it continues after the weekend I'll ring my GP :hugs:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Not physically been sick yet but did have a moment a couple of days ago where I was pacing the bathroom, I actually have a phobia of being sick so MS doesn't suit me well. Also physically hurling causes blood vessels to pop in my face and it looks like I've done 10 rounds with Tyson for a couple days :shrug:


----------



## Jox

Boiler man pulled up as I was walking out of the door, he waited while I fetched ds tho. He's here now doing it.

Mw is at 2.30, she said she doesn't have a full appt slot to do whole book in but will get most done and get a scan sorted too then we'll sort rest of booking in after.

I've got a Doppler with digital display, will have a go at about 10 weeks I reckon.

Lay down for a nap at 2 then my sister asked. Come round!!!! Got boiler bloke here then got to do dinner so no nap for me today lol gonna try and stay awake for oh tonight, poor bloke, I just keep falling asleep :haha: xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I had my head in the loo yday but not been sick yet either. Oh no that doesn't sound good about the blood vessels!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Ooh glad you will be soon getting your scan sorted Jox! No nap here either! Hope boiler man is quick lol


----------



## cupcake23

Congratulations to the newcomers &#128522;

Survived my 3 nights, very tired and queasy but not sure if it's pregnancy or post night shift :shrug: my boobs are definitely tender. I had hyperemesis last time so dreading any feeling of nausea, trying to remain positive that it won't be that bad this time round. Finally contacted the hospital and she was able to take all my details so should get my booking and scan details in the next 2 weeks:happydance:

Hope the spotting settles Carly xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yes hope the spotting goes away Carly! 

There was another thread actually that said when did morning sickness start? And almost all the posters said 6 weeks and my nausea started today! Not used to it so it's new for me! As for tiredness I have been asleep by 8.30 pretty much every night lol but OH doesn't mind one bit as we have his ps4 in the bedroom so he has the tv to himself!! X


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Welcome & congrats white! :hugs:


----------



## ironmansmummy

:hi: Whiteheart and Nikko

With my first i was tired ALL the time literally exhausted and i had morningsickness specially when i was at work cUse my ward is so hot. With my second i hadnt long lost my eldest and tbh it was all a bit of a blur......I didnt return to work until I had my 12 week scan, i know i was nauseas but cant remember being sick with him.
This is the first time iv experienced this lightheadedness. 

I had to tell 2 of my friends at work last night and swore them to secretsy because of things happening in the ward i needed them to do certain things for me that i wouldnt do as pregnant:dohh:


----------



## napamermaid

I cant keep up with this page it moves so quickly

Hope you are all feeling well


----------



## almosthere

Carly hope it's normal and stops soon hugs!


----------



## darkriver

Just ordered a chinese. I really want beef chow mien. I dont eat chinese a lot as Its pricy.


----------



## almosthere

I've been dying for Chinese and cheeseburgers yumn


----------



## smileyfaces

We had bangers and mash how boring lol. Could easily fit in a takeaway as well though :haha:


----------



## Jox

Bangers and mash here too :haha: love Chinese but oh isn't a fan so it's rare I have it. And my oh is a manager at..... McDonald's!!!! God help me lol xx


----------



## darkriver

I used to work at Mcdonalds


----------



## Jox

He's worked there for 17 years. Should be higher up than he is but his hrs r restricted slightly coz he has every other weekend off to have his son.

God help me ladies, with going to the gym this morning I've been in a tight gym bra plus coz my boobs r so small a normal bra too all day. Can feel how render they r, dread taking them off :haha: xx


----------



## almosthere

Yes I had a baked potatoe and cheese for work lunch and was not even filled up soooo hungry


----------



## JemmaLouise

oh I'd love a big fat cheeseburger, got myself a chicken tikka instead :D


----------



## hmmohrma

I wish I could be on here more. I am checking posts from my classroom while my students read right now! I had Japanese last night! I was soooo craving it, and DH let up on our regular "only eat out on Friday" rule. Thanks goodness!

My blood work was Monday, and I still haven't heard. It is starting to drive me crazy! I'm about to call and bother them...


----------



## hmmohrma

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Morning all! Congratulations to new mamas!
> 
> Had a nasty dream, I had been to the toilet and seen blood, woke up sure something was wrong. Seems it's really playing on my mind I don't know why as I don't Recall being like this before!
> 
> Anyway, I know what you mean Carly about feeling judged by school, I feel exactly the same! Scans a week on Friday, feels far away but it's inching closer! Nausea seems to be increasing on and off.
> 
> Don't worry about lack of symptoms, with my first in particular I had literally no symptoms at all! Xx


I had a dream last night that I was bleeding too! I was do relieved when I woke up!


----------



## CarlyP

OH did the school run, DD wanted me to watch TV in my bed with her, I ended up nodding off for 2 and a half hours !!!! 

Woke up to spaghetti and jacket potato :)

Had no spotting since first one, so thinking it is because I've spent the day walking round town.

Hmmo - Sorry you haven't got your bloods back yet. Are they normally like this?

Jealous of all your takeaways!! I LOVE chinese! Also LOVE McDonald's as well but I can't remember that last time I had one - stupid diet!


----------



## twickywabbit

Hi all. :) going batty over here waiting for next Tuesday. Can't complain much about today so far, been out at the lake with DH and DD enjoying the sunshine and now we are all resting up to go to an evening movie. It's nice to have quality family time. DH works a lot and long hours too.


----------



## PeterPanWendy

Haha ladies - I had Chinese for lunch today too! I go have lunch with hubby during the week and he asked where I wanted to go and I said Subway, no - Taco Bell, no - CHINESE! (Knowing he wouldn't eat there) So we had to make two stops, one for my food and one for his. 

This page moves super fast, so I've been reading back and Elmo my hubby has his PS4 in the bedroom as well, and I've been going to sleep super early every night also!

Hope everyone's doing well. I still have 3 and a half weeks until my first appointment and the waiting is killing me! I just wanna see it and hear the heartbeat! I've had some small bouts of nausea, but I'm still waiting for it to kick in full force. I've also had cramping pretty much daily, but it's not intense and it only last for maybe up to 30 minutes and it goes away.


----------



## Jox

I could unfortunately live on McDonald's. I work for wetherspoons too so always eating at work too :haha: will probably put the 4st back on this pregnancy x


----------



## cupcake23

I would love a curry! Been craving it for the last 3 days, especially at 3am &#128513;


----------



## cherub sweets

welcome newbies :hugs:

:happydance: @ the digi darkriver

@twickywabbit.... sorry about them not doing the hcg test

this thread moves so fast I can barely keep up. starting to have bouts of nausea and constant feeling of being full. its soooo not funny.

5 days till my first scan. can't wait.:happydance:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Loads more posts! Urgh I ate an entire jar of pickled onions at tea time and now it's all I can taste and have heartburn, DH got us takeaway pizza and it disgusted me, didn't eat any at all! X


----------



## almosthere

Haha my dh has a ps4 as well but in living room not bedroom. 

I'm craving hibachi so bad right now hahaha

This week is flying by so excited to get to my next beta on Monday so I can count down to my scan eeeek!

I am definitely having crazy vivid dreams I dream two nights ago a dr like from the show HOUSE gave me one breast implant in my sisters bed so weird so then I complained and he went to give me a second one but I caught him putting oranges in for the filler weirdest dream ever has to be the pregnancy hahaha and I was asking if I could breast feed with the one implant haha


----------



## Bay

Strange things are happening! I was enjoying a chicken wing i had been craving, but suddenly i could not stand eating one more bite. And apparently our couch smells now and i cannot stand to sit on it :dohh:


----------



## almosthere

Haha pretty funny.

Anyone's drs mentioned anything about zika? I'm a bit worries led as spring and summer is comming and I'm a teacher so I'm outside w the kids now on nice days and deathly afraid of mosquitos now! I'm in New England luckily at least


----------



## hmmohrma

I haven't heard a thing about Zika from doctors. 

My primary care is taking the blood, sending it to the lab, and the lab is supposed to send the results to my primary care and my reproductive endocrinologist. I'm glad I called because the lab messed up and didn't send results to my RE. My number was 666 on Monday at 4 weeks. Isn't that ridiculous....? The doctor was not available, and the nurse isn't allowed to say anything. I have to wait for a call first thing tomorrow about the next steps. That seems like a good number for 4 weeks, right? Minus the evil part...


----------



## Pippylu

Mine hasn't said anything. It's not a concern in the state we live in, but in saying that it's the tropics and a case of Zika has recently been discovered (and contained) one state over. I'm taking extra precautions anyway as the mozzies here are feral (and seem to love me) and we already have some types that carry other viruses I'd rather not catch.


----------



## almosthere

666 is amazing for a 4 week beta mine was 312 at 4 weeks congrats on a. Great strong number


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hmmora- that number seems good! :)

Almost there your dream is hilarious!! I have had some funny ones myself lol X


----------



## darkriver

Feeling a bit down today. I have been struggling to sleep comfortably and keep waking up in agony with my back and legs. :wacko: Also my daughter is unwell with a viral and it looks more like slapped cheek, but the doctor keeps saying viral. 

I have however made steps to cheer myself up. I have just booked an early scan. for two weeks.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Have you spoken to the GP about your back and legs? Glad you have booked scan to cheer yourself up :) what have you got planned for today Hun, where are you from again? Xx


----------



## darkriver

My daughter has her 2 and half year assesment today. So I am going to persuade her into a bath and then put her in the new clothes I bought her yesterday.


----------



## JemmaLouise

sorry to hear about your DD, hope she is better soon and also great news about the scan :hugs: 

I'm feeling weary today, woke up wide awake, no nausea and my boobs aren't feeling as sore... I don't like it when symptoms dip :nope:


----------



## CarlyP

Morning ladies :flower:

My spotting has continued this morning :( first toilet trip was full tissue of brown/pink, then next 2 toilet trips were just scanty brown, nothing since then, going to drs at 11am hoping they send to to EPU for a scan. I have a small amount of cramping, but it's on both sides around ovaries, trying not to worry but struggling.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I read something recently Gemma in another post from a lady saying that her doctor had told her that our hormones fluctuate from day to day and that explains why symptoms seem to come and go! Hope that helps xx

Dark river I love buying them new clothes. Hope you feel a bit brighter soon xx

As for me oh my days the nausea!! Have not had this before. Just wandered round our little tesco and picked up Anytning I could stomach the site of lol I'm currently sipping some lucozade xx


----------



## Bay

That must be very distressing for you CarlyP. Good luck at the drs. :hugs:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Carly, sorry it's back, hopefully you'll get some answers at doctors :hugs: 

Elmo, thanks, that's made me feel better, starting to feel bit sickly again now, just scary waking up feeling totally not pregnant :shrug: I'm sorry you're so nauseated :hugs: maybe it's a girl ;) feet up and chill hun :hugs:


----------



## cupcake23

Can you not self refer to EPU Carly? hope everything is ok xx


----------



## CarlyP

It says they see you from 6 weeks but need a drs/A&E referral, I'm just going to tell my dr I need to go today xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Carly so sorry wasn't ignoring you totally missed your post, must be really scary for you I completely understand. Definitly get yourself seen you need peace of mind. Hope it's all ok chicken xxx


----------



## JemmaLouise

you should just call them Carly, sometimes they will just see you if you are really that worried xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

JemmaLouise said:


> Carly, sorry it's back, hopefully you'll get some answers at doctors :hugs:
> 
> Elmo, thanks, that's made me feel better, starting to feel bit sickly again now, just scary waking up feeling totally not pregnant :shrug: I'm sorry you're so nauseated :hugs: maybe it's a girl ;) feet up and chill hun :hugs:

I'm not gunna lie the thought has crossed my mind! Not going to fixate though it's so nice not to be desperate for a girlie this time!! Just wanna see a healthy little heart beat next Friday! One week tomorow and counting X


----------



## hollyrose

Hi, I'm due in November! My cycle has been all over the place since a mc in august last year so unsure about due date. Think its around 13th november. So excited!


----------



## roxannew

Hope you get a scan Carly, thinking of you X 

I'm 4 weeks today! Got my bounty pack and booking in appointment made for 31st March :) nausea comes and goes but I'm exhausted all the time, my arms constantly ache which is not good being a mobile hairdresser! Too much gear to carry about lol


----------



## CarlyP

I'll see GP, then if he says no I'll call them. One way or another I'm going lol xx


----------



## darkriver

Hugs carlyP. This is such a scary phase


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Let us know what he says. What happens if you just turn up at A&E? X


----------



## Mocha_Baby XD

Hi! can i please join in too? just got my bfp yesterday (i was too scared to test earlier haha) :)

By lmp, I'm 4 weeks and 2 days along. I have an appointment with my doctor on Saturday for bloods. Due date is the 15th of November. 

I had implantation bleeding on the 2nd of march, so i'm wondering if this pregnancy will be like my last (i spotted frequently throughout my first trimester with bub #2)


----------



## Jox

Welcome new ladies X

Hugs Carly, I really hope go gets u sent straight up to epu xx

I feel so poorly today, feel sick and just so tired. Done shopping but really struggled with it. Got mw appt at 2.30.

Hope ur all ok xx


----------



## CarlyP

She has got me a scan tomorrow 2.20pm. She didn't seem concerned and did say it is quite common to spot and a lot of women have periods every month so I feel a bit better now. The spotting has stopped, I need to stop checking!! Just going to my mums for lunch. 
Thank you all xx

Welcome newbies.


----------



## Christina86

I am starting to think the hormones are a bit higher now... I woke up feeling queasy this morning. Usually that is random and holds off for a while.


----------



## cherub sweets

That's good news Carly about the spotting stopping, it's really something scary, glad it's nothing to worry about.

Afm; I would be 6 weeks tomorrow, cant wait for the new phase. just hope it doesn't come with plenty symptoms. I cant deal:growlmad:


----------



## smileyfaces

Carly I'm glad you have a scan tomorrow :hugs: that will hopefully put your mind at ease :hugs: 

Jemma I feel the same some days I feel SO pregnant and other days I'm convinced I'm losing it or something because I feel absolutely nothing :shrug: not long now till both of our scans.

Welcome to all the newbies!

Sorry I've forgot most of what I have read but I have read up! Hope everyone is okay.

Can't believe I'm 7 weeks tomorrow already.


----------



## CarlyP

I still don't have a great deal of symptoms, I need to use the toilet constantly!! Super tired, and the odd occasional nausea but nothing to note really.


----------



## Jox

Carly I'm glad she's sorted a scan out for u. I'm off to th mws in a mo. Been in bed. Can't believe how knocked out I feel at the mo. Think I've got tummy ache too :cry: x


----------



## JemmaLouise

smileyfaces said:


> Carly I'm glad you have a scan tomorrow :hugs: that will hopefully put your mind at ease :hugs:
> 
> Jemma I feel the same some days I feel SO pregnant and other days I'm convinced I'm losing it or something because I feel absolutely nothing :shrug: not long now till both of our scans.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies!
> 
> Sorry I've forgot most of what I have read but I have read up! Hope everyone is okay.
> 
> Can't believe I'm 7 weeks tomorrow already.

It's scary isn't it but I'm feeling better in a bad way if you get me :haha: you're only 2 days ahead of me, getting over 6 weeks is a great step. When is your scan date again? xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

Also welcome and congratulations to the newbies :hugs: :flower:


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck Jox xxx

Jemma mine is the 1st April :) 22 days and counting lol


----------



## JemmaLouise

smileyfaces said:


> Good luck Jox xxx
> 
> Jemma mine is the 1st April :) 22 days and counting lol

oh not that long left then! I have my private one in 2 weeks and my nhs one 5 days after you :hugs:


----------



## darkriver

Did you ladies get the scan appointment at the booking appointment?


----------



## JemmaLouise

My booking appointment isn't until next Tuesday, I went to my doctor and she did the referral to the pregnancy people who sent me my appt and scan date in the post :)


----------



## smileyfaces

No I got my booking appointment through and my scan appointment through separately x


----------



## smileyfaces

I'm tempted for a private scan! How much have you paid jemma?


----------



## JemmaLouise

smileyfaces said:


> I'm tempted for a private scan! How much have you paid jemma?

mines £59 for 10 minutes and 2 scan photos, also if I go to this one I get a £5 voucher towards a gender scan which I might do at 16 weeks :blush:


----------



## CarlyP

How long did it take for your booking appointment to come through?


----------



## smileyfaces

I went to my GP on the Friday and had my booking appointment through the post on the Monday! And then the scan appointment the Tuesday. Was very fast which is unusual for my area haha.

I've just found somewhere that does early scans for £40. Tempted! But don't know if I can justify it knowing I have my NHS one in like 3 weeks!


----------



## CarlyP

£40 is good. I'd go for it :)


----------



## xQuinnx

Hello may I join? Just got my bfp yesterday....I think my due date will be 17th November...I'm in shock! :D


----------



## CarlyP

Welcome Quinn and congratulations :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Welcome!


----------



## Jox

Welcome Quinn X

I paid for an early scan in my first pregnancy and must admit I feel it was a bit of a waste of money but that was before I needed reassurance.

So had my mw booking in appt, all done. Scan booked for Sunday morning, dating scan booked for 26th April too.

Hit 6 weeks and symptoms hit too. I am so tired its unreal and actually nearly just threw up :sick:

Hope ur all ok xx


----------



## CarlyP

Yey! Pleased you got your scan Jox, sorry your symptoms have kicked in!


----------



## cupcake23

I'm dreading the 6 week point, at the moment apart from random cramping and tender boobs I'm feeling fine, but I know that from next week nausea and vomiting is going to hit me &#128543; Trying to remain positive, this pregnancy might be different. 

Glad all went well at your appt Jox and I really hope your scan goes well Carly.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Carly, I had spotting up until like 15 weeks with my daughter. Could be totally normal!


Welcome & congrats to xQuinnx, hollyrose & Mocha_Baby XD! :hugs:


Today is my daughters 1st birthday & I also turn 6 weeks. I cried so much yesterday, I think I'm all out of tears!


----------



## JemmaLouise

welcome quinn and congratulations :hugs: 

Jox glad the appointment went well hun, glad for the scan x

smiley, it's worth it for peace of mind, I booked at 8 weeks thinking the NHS scan would give me another at 12 weeks, not 10 :shrug: But since my last pregnancy was a MMC I really feel I need to check asap whether bubs is getting cosy or not :)


----------



## Jox

Aww happy birthday to ur little girl xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

sn0wbunnie said:


> Carly, I had spotting up until like 15 weeks with my daughter. Could be totally normal!
> 
> 
> Welcome & congrats to xQuinnx, hollyrose & Mocha_Baby XD! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Today is my daughters 1st birthday & I also turn 6 weeks. I cried so much yesterday, I think I'm all out of tears!

Aww hun :hugs: :flower: happy birthday to your LO xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Happy bday to your LO snowbunnie!

Jox Sunday morning!! Bet you can't wait!


----------



## cupcake23

Happy birthday to your little girl snowbunnie x


----------



## CarlyP

sn0wbunnie said:


> Carly, I had spotting up until like 15 weeks with my daughter. Could be totally normal!
> 
> 
> Welcome & congrats to xQuinnx, hollyrose & Mocha_Baby XD! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Today is my daughters 1st birthday & I also turn 6 weeks. I cried so much yesterday, I think I'm all out of tears!

That's reassuring thank you :hugs:

A big happy 1st birthday to your daughter :cake:


----------



## darkriver

I am really worried Lucy might have slapped cheek syndrome. I have already been to the doctors with it twice but today it looks really bad. Slapped cheek can be very bad for the baby:cry:


----------



## Jox

I'm so scared smiley but need to know what's happening in there. I'm away Sunday night with my mum to a spa too so hopefully Sunday and Monday r gonna be really good days. Luckily the scan is nice and early coz I'd of hated to say I couldn't go at the appt they gave me!!! Xx


----------



## CarlyP

Oh no! What is it?? I've never heard of it.


----------



## darkriver

> What is slapped cheek syndrome?
> 
> Slapped cheek syndrome, also known as fifth disease, is caused by a virus called parvovirus B19. The main symptom is a blotchy red rash on your face. Other symptoms can include a headache, mild fever and sore throat.
> However, in about 20-30% of infections, there are no symptoms.
> Slapped cheek syndrome usually affects children. Its thought that once youve been infected, youre immune for the rest of your life. Studies have shown that 60% of adults in the UK have antibodies to parvovirus B19.
> Its difficult to avoid contact with people who have slapped cheek syndrome, because they may have no symptoms. Once the rash appears, the person is no longer contagious.
> Complications during pregnancy
> 
> If you get slapped cheek syndrome during your first 20 weeks of pregnancy, theres an increased risk of miscarriage.
> If you become infected during weeks 9 to 20 of your pregnancy, theres also a small risk that the baby will develop foetal hydrops. This is a serious condition, where a build-up of fluid develops in the babys body, causing complications such as heart failure and anaemia. Some babies can recover from foetal hydrops; however, the condition can be fatal.
> Theres no evidence that having slapped cheek syndrome during pregnancy causes birth defects or development problems later in childhood.

Its quiet serious.


----------



## darkriver

This is her. The doctor asked if I was pregnant but brushed it off.
 



Attached Files:







12804012_692830957521054_1755983000_n.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## smileyfaces

Darkriver it is very serious. A lady on here who was in our Feb 2013 group had serious issues with this. See a different GP if yours hasn't been helpful. Xx

Jox I think it will be good news for you and like Elmo said the other day I bet its twins or you may be further than you think because all your tests have been fab!


----------



## CarlyP

Oh my gosh, how scary, and that was really bad of your doctor!!


----------



## Jox

Dark river, I would definitely get a second opinion. Her cheeks look so red!! What r they treating her for? X

Thanks smiley, suppose I'll see on Sunday!! Lol I just want to know there is a baby growing in there after the blighted ovum :-(

Just had a pizza for tea! Oh is at work this evening so I might go to bed when the boys do and watch the soaps in bed. Nothing much planned tomorrow but at work Saturday night x


----------



## darkriver

Got an appointment in the morning and I am insisting on the blood test. There not treating her. Keep saying she has a viral.


----------



## ironmansmummy

Darkriver your poor wee lamb xxx i agree with smileyfaces go and see a different gp and emphasize that your worried cause your pregnant x

Iv been trying to think up ways to tell our families we pregnant wont be telling them for at least 4 weeks wish i could hold off until 12 week scan but wont be able to do that :haha: how are you all telling your close family?


----------



## CarlyP

I spoke to my mum on the phone just after I got a BFP, then told my brothers and inlaws on mothers day.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Darkriver I can see now why you are thinking slapped cheek, get to a different dr right away you need to know. Hopefully you weren't pregnant when she was still contagious?? X

Jox so pleased you have your scan!! 

Don't know how you guys have got private scans so cheap! They where all £100 round by me, the one I have got is £80 I think X


----------



## almosthere

Dark so sorry I know all about that also called fifths disease I would let your obgyn know there's no treatment for your daughter once the red cheeks appear the contagious part it's gone you can get a blood test to see if you got it I work in a preschool and infants toddler room I got tested with first pregnancy and was fine good luck


----------



## JemmaLouise

Oh darkriver that looks bad, I hope it's not slapped cheek for the sake of you and her :hugs: 

Elmo, took me some serious digging to find the one I had, otherwise I'd have been going to Liverpool :nope: :haha:

OH is back late again :cry: so we've got takeaway tonight, I've been craving a fat burger for a few days so that's what I'm having :rofl:


----------



## Jox

Ooh burger!!!!! I'm in bed, my headache has come back with vengeance!!

Scan local to me is £60 I think x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I don't even know if I get pictures included in mine I really hope so. We had jacket potato with tuna mayo and sweet corn, the site and thought made me nauseous as does everything at the moment but I made myself have a go and actually really enjoyed it and ate the lot! X


----------



## Jox

Just looked at our list on the first page, so many mummy's and babies :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

All this talk of pizzas and burgers has made me order a takeaway lol! So naughty because I had a chippy earlier too :rofl:

Yes most scans here are £60 that I looked at but this one was £40 :shrug: probably won't have one anyway in all honesty but it is tempting!

DH is going away to Amsterdam on Sunday till Wednesday so we are tight with cash. Plus need to save for him going to Tenerife in June too for his brothers stag do!! Never ending.

I just looked on the first page didn't realize there was so many yet!! :happydance:

Hugs for headache Jox :hugs:

As for telling people...DH wants to tell his family. I'm in no rush! Might just get it over with next week to shut him up!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

It's really weird other than my 3 best friends who I told when we found out and my mum, I just have no desire to tell anyone at all, another friend called in today and she asked what's new with me, it even crossed my mind that she might have seen posts on here as a friend who I no longer have contact with is a member on here but she isn't active anymore I don't think, I felt guilty not telling her but Just don't feel ready xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Same Elmo! Normally I'm.bursting to tell people bit I'm just not bothered at all this time round. Told my best is and my boss lol. How exciting :haha:


----------



## Disneyfan88

This is totally me right now. :haha:


----------



## Pippylu

1st scan booked for 2 weeks time. I'll be about 7.5 weeks. How many scans do you ladies get where you're from? We have 3...a dating scan at about 8 weeks, optional downs scan at 12 weeks (plus another blood test if you wish, also to check for downs) and a development scan at around 18. After that it's at your own expense unless your Dr refers you for health reasons.


----------



## Bay

Hi Pippy, do you know much about the downs blood test? I'm in Australia too, but i think this is a new thing as I don't think it was available ladt time i was pg.


----------



## almosthere

I agree no desire to tell ppl I told my boss and cote aches for lifting reasons at work they asked when I would tell the other teachers but not feeling it right now haha. I am however dying to tell my ds and my parents and sister in law and dhs parents


----------



## JemmaLouise

I've said before, I'm not fussed about telling people, I could go all the way without muttering a word this time :shrug:


----------



## Pippylu

Hi Bay, nice to see another Aussie here . The blood test is taken from the mother and is non-invasive. You have the blood test before the scan and you should get a referral for both after your dating scan. I know there is an invasive test that takes a sample from the placenta and also carries a small risk for miscarriage, my Dr said it's not necessary and the blood test is sufficient and has no risk...which is a relief as I'd like to have the test but was worried as I thought that the placenta test was the only one they did.


----------



## smileyfaces

In the UK you get two scans as standard: one at 12 weeks (ish) to date your pregnancy and to do NT testing and then you have your anomoly scan at 20 weeks (ish).

You have more if there is a need for them.


----------



## cupcake23

Disneyfan I'm like that all the time &#128516;

I'm trying to hide this pregnancy &#128528; Apart from dh I've only told one close friend and that's it, I'll see how long I last, it will either be a small bump or sickness that will let my secret out &#128518;


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Disney fan that pic is so cute lol I feel the same.

Must admit my boys are the exception I'm dying to tell my oldest :) 

What's everyone doing today? X


----------



## smileyfaces

No real plans here. School run soon then I will come home and clean up. May take my LO to the park. My OH is going away Sunday to Wednesday to Amsterdam so will probably pack his case. How exciting :lol: not


----------



## ironmansmummy

Sleeping:sleep: just finished my nights and am off on annual leave for a week now:happydance: so gonna try and wake up around 12 and go shopping before i pick my wee boy up from nursery. Might nosey at some baby clothes too:blush: not that I can buy much until we move:dohh:

Found myself after carbs alot these last view days cant decided if its the pregnancy or nightshift or a combination of both. 
Just realised im 4 weeks today......missing my period today:happydance:


----------



## Jox

Yay for 4 weeks ironmansmummy, is official now!!!

Yeah just 2 standard scans here in the uk. I have fortnightly growth scans from about 24 weeks tho X

Not much planned here today. School run in a min then again at 11 and 3. Plus it's stepsons weekend with us so he's coming after school. Oh is out to a family surprise party tonight but it's no children so I'm staying home with the boys. Books the night off work so he can go. Then tomorrow night I'm working then Sunday going on a spa night with my mum, not something I've done before but looking forward to 24 hrs out of normal life. Will of had my scan that morning too so really hoping everything is ok X 

People arent joking when they say sickness hits at 6 weeks are they!!!! How can it just overnight get so much worse. No headache this morning and feel more alive but felt sick right in the back of my throat. Think I'm gonna have to eat little bits often to keep it away :sick:

Hope u all had a good nights sleep and have a lovely day xx


----------



## ironmansmummy

Glad to hear you headache is better but Boo to the sickness Jox:hugs: scan and a spa night that sound AMAZING enjoy xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Enjoy your sleep Iron!!

Hugs for sickness Jox :hugs: 

Just done the school run and been to the shop. Now looking for excuses not to clean up :dohh:


----------



## smileyfaces

I'm 7 weeks today :dance: its going sooooo slow


----------



## KatieSweet

Hi ladies! Can I join in, too? My name is Katie. 

A brief history: we started TTC April '14. Got pregnant quite quickly, after 3 rounds, but I had an early miscarriage. Ever since, I've been unable to get pregnant again naturally. I was officially diagnosed with endometriosis in October '15. I thankfully have open tubes, so IUI was the next recommended trajectory. I've been through 3 IUI rounds using Clomid. My second round gave me a BFP which unfortunately was a chemical pregnancy but gave me hope anyway; I started my third round immediately and I'm glad I did because I got a really nice strong BFP this time on a digi. I ovulated with 3 eggs so it's going to be exciting to see if there's more than one in there. But right now I would be eternally grateful just to have the one :) 

Going by IUI date, I'm 5 weeks today and due 11/11. My first ultrasound is booked for March 29th!


----------



## darkriver

Well its confirmed Lucy has slapped cheek. I will be having a blood test on monday to see if I am immune. I praying for a positive outcome, but my hope has diminished.


----------



## smileyfaces

Cngrats Katie very exciting for you!

Darkriver I'm glad they are sending you for bloods. Such an awful situation. I'm keeping fingers and toes crossed for the best outcome for you :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Katie sweet you have had quite a journey to get here! Congratulations!!! How exciting that you might have multiples!! Is that something you would like? (Obviously I'm sure you would be over the moon either way) but if you could chose would you have twins or a single pregnancy? I had quite a few multiples dreams early on but I have decided those dreams where on Jox's behalf as she's the one having twins haha 

Dark river - dam I knew it just looking at her, that stupid doctor I can't believe he said she didn't not once but twice!!! Don't lose hope please Hun there's no reason so assume that you will have caught it, you could well be immune, I was scared when my little ones got chicken pox whilst I was pregnant with my third but I had a blood test and all was fine. Try and stay positive Hun I know it must be very very worrying for you xx

I have dropped the boys at school and nursery then called at a cafe for a latte and bacon buttie, I have found the cure for my nausea!! If I keep sipping original lucozade it really really helps!! You guys are right it literally started over night for me at 6 weeks as well x


----------



## CarlyP

Welcome Katie :)

Joining the nausea club today!! 

Dark - You must be so mad!!!!!! If they'd of listened to you in the first place!!!!

Scan at 2.20pm, not as nervous as I thought i'd be. Feeling very glad for symptoms.

We've told parents, my brothers and my best friend. No plans until after 12 weeks for everyone else.


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck Carly! Update us when you can!


----------



## darkriver

I am fuming. Doctor kept on brushing me off. The best thing is he even asked me on wednesday if I was pregnant. So yeah not impressed. They never listen to mums anymore.


----------



## CarlyP

Thanks smiley :hugs:

Dark - I would put a complaint in!


----------



## almosthere

Dark so glad you can get bloodwork you may have been exposed without knowing head up!


----------



## Christina86

I'm not impressed. My jeans don't close I'm so bloated. I mean most days I can't wear them because I have court or staffings but I'd like the option on the other days lol. 

I'm going out and buying a bunch of stretchy skirts. I will live in those all spring and summer!! Then I can hopefully avoid maternity clothes. 

I am 5w6d today. Feeling pretty good so far. This pregnancy is completely different than my first. By this time I was already throwing up 24/7 and on zofran. I get randomly queasy at the smell of certain foods but other than that no throwing up. With my dd I craved tons of sugar. I want nothing to do with sugar right now. Had some ice cream last night and barely finished it. All I want right now is salt!! Only similarly is my boobs hurt. 

3/25 is my first appt! (Not an u/s though). So 2 more weeks!


----------



## CarlyP

Christina - I tried my jeans on the other day and I felt so uncomfy, so I'm living in leggings at the moment!


----------



## Jox

Dark river, I can't believe that doctor. I'd definitely be making a complaint against him. I know slapped cheek increases ur risk of mc but try and stay positive. How is ur daughter?

Smiley, I can't wait to be 7 weeks!! Each week is such a mile stone. I'm only 6 days away lol

Elmo, just told oh u think it's twins and he nearly died :haha:

I don't remember nausea ever being this bad. I think I need to eat every 2 hrs to try and stop it. Will have to carry some biscuits or cereal bars. Never felt so close to puking!!! 2 more sleeps!!!!!

Turns out I'm going to the family party for a couple of hrs later, oh has sorted a babysitter so I can go which will be nice. Will drive coz I'll need to come home earlier than him but good excuse to not drink xx


----------



## Jox

Same Carly, I can't even bring myself to try a pair of jeans on, it's all about the leggings, think I'll go and get some more :haha: need some baggier tops too to try and hide whatever bump I get. Even at 3st heavier I had a bump by 12 weeks lol xx


----------



## Christina86

CarlyP said:


> Christina - I tried my jeans on the other day and I felt so uncomfy, so I'm living in leggings at the moment!

My husband and I had just started trying. I had only 3 cycles pp (daughter is 10mo old) and that's it! So neither of us were thinking I'd end up with a BFP so quickly lol. I had lost 30lbs while pregnant last time and then another 10 pp and after I stopped breastfeeding. So I was sooooooooo excited that I went from a (before getting pregnant the first time) size 18 to a size 10 and they looked good and I felt good. ill be living in leggings and then skirts now I guess.


----------



## JemmaLouise

I went a bought 3 new pairs of leggings last weekend and a few baggy style tops a size or 2 up to hide my very obvious round bloat belly, I swear I look like 6 months pregnant already :dohh: primark do full length leggings for £3, good quality too :) 

woke up this morning again no symptoms full of energy and fine. Just had my lunch and I'm feeling very queasy... think it's the eggs but I love egg on wholemeal sandwich thins for lunch so I can't resist eating them :rofl:


----------



## KatieSweet

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Katie sweet you have had quite a journey to get here! Congratulations!!! How exciting that you might have multiples!! Is that something you would like? (Obviously I'm sure you would be over the moon either way) but if you could chose would you have twins or a single pregnancy? I had quite a few multiples dreams early on but I have decided those dreams where on Jox's behalf as she's the one having twins haha

Thank you :)
DH and I would like twins (DH: "We'd be done in one go!") and we welcome the idea, but it's not like that desire is greater than having a singleton... just as long as it/they are healthy :)
Triplets would be something else. I went in knowing there could be a chance of triplets, but that chance is very small... still, I may freak out a little if that were the case haha.

Darkriver - I'm sorry you and your LO have to deal with slapped cheek. What a grossly incompetent doctor. I loathe it when complaints aren't taken seriously. 

I'm all about the sweatpants right now! Everything else I own is too tight. I may even have to look into getting a new bra already :haha:

...sounds like the real fun starts in about a week from now. No extreme nausea for me yet.


----------



## Christina86

KatieSweet said:


> ElmoBumpToBe said:
> 
> 
> Katie sweet you have had quite a journey to get here! Congratulations!!! How exciting that you might have multiples!! Is that something you would like? (Obviously I'm sure you would be over the moon either way) but if you could chose would you have twins or a single pregnancy? I had quite a few multiples dreams early on but I have decided those dreams where on Jox's behalf as she's the one having twins haha
> 
> Thank you :)
> DH and I would like twins (DH: "We'd be done in one go!") and we welcome the idea, but it's not like that desire is greater than having a singleton... just as long as it/they are healthy :)
> Triplets would be something else. I went in knowing there could be a chance of triplets, but that chance is very small... still, I may freak out a little if that were the case haha.
> 
> Darkriver - I'm sorry you and your LO have to deal with slapped cheek. What a grossly incompetent doctor. I loathe it when complaints aren't taken seriously.
> 
> I'm all about the sweatpants right now! Everything else I own is too tight. I may even have to look into getting a new bra already :haha:
> 
> ...sounds like the real fun starts in about a week from now. No extreme nausea for me yet.Click to expand...

The queasyness really kicked in yesterday. I was at work (I do supervised visits with biological parents and their children who have been removed) and it was over dinner. The smell of meatloaf made me want to throw up in the middle of the kitchen. I had to walk into another room for a moment


I also swear by sports bras while pregnant!


----------



## wannabump82

Hi,

Well I finally got my BFP!

Going off the due date calculator on the NHS website im due around 20 November. Its a bit difficult to judge as my cycles are not always spot on. I have gone for the average which is 31 days.


----------



## darkriver

Apart from being exhausted I have no real symptoms today. I am sure its because I am full of a cold.


----------



## smileyfaces

Can't wait to hear from your scan Carly!

Jox hope you have a lovely time at the party.

I get random bloat and then it goes. But I'm fat anyway do hopefully no one will notice I'm pregnant for a while anyway :lol:


----------



## KatieSweet

Packing a massive bloat belly already, but I'm very often bloated anyway :haha: so I highly doubt my family will put two and two together when they next see me.


----------



## CarlyP

Sat in the waiting room. 20 mins late so far, nerves are kicking in!!


----------



## kls9503

Hi ladies! Mind if I cautiously join? EDD is November 11 going off my LMP Feb 5. This is my 6th pregnancy. Last 2 were miscarriages Oct 2014 @ 6 weeks and Apr 2015 at 16 weeks. First OB appointment is April 1 so I got my fingers crossed everything goes well and the time passes quickly. As far as symptoms I have terrible bloating and constantly having to go to the bathroom to pee. 

Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## kls9503

CarlyP said:


> Sat in the waiting room. 20 mins late so far, nerves are kicking in!!

Hope you get some reassuring news ! :hugs:


----------



## darkriver

CarlyP said:


> Sat in the waiting room. 20 mins late so far, nerves are kicking in!!

Good luck hunni xx


----------



## roxannew

Good luck Carly!

I'm 4+1 and haven't really got any symptoms anymore. I'm still really exhausted and my arms ache which is normal for me. I did have nausea but that seems to have disappeared. The small of my back really aches and I'm so tense I keep getting an achey stomach, also from holding in the bloat!

I also had a teeny bit of yellowy discharge earlier, if you can even call it that. It was on the tissue when I went to the toilet, after I was straining (constipation tmi sorry!!) and now I'm freaking out that I'm going to lose this one. I did take another test this morning that's still as dark as the control line and they've been getting steadily darker so everything is prob fine. Someone talk me out of these stupid thoughts that I'm miscarrying please ;)


----------



## KatieSweet

roxannew said:


> I also had a teeny bit of yellowy discharge earlier, if you can even call it that. It was on the tissue when I went to the toilet, after I was straining (constipation tmi sorry!!) and now I'm freaking out that I'm going to lose this one. I did take another test this morning that's still as dark as the control line and they've been getting steadily darker so everything is prob fine. Someone talk me out of these stupid thoughts that I'm miscarrying please ;)

I'm having lots of this type of discharge too (creamy, a bit thick and lotion-like), and it's supposed to be a good sign - it's your mucous plug forming! ETA don't know if the mucous plug forms that quickly but creamy CM is a good sign for sure :) 

Good luck Carly!


----------



## smileyfaces

My discharge changes daily! Try not to worry! You won't miscarry from straining on the loo :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

No news from Carly ... :( xx


----------



## smileyfaces

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> No news from Carly ... :( xx

Yes I keep checking back too. Hope all is okay x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Me too x


----------



## darkriver

And me.


----------



## CarlyP

Hello, thank you for all your thoughts :hugs:

I'm supposed to be 6 weeks and sack measured 5 weeks. They saw the sack and yolk and it measured 9mm.

I have to go back on the 25th for a re scan because they want to see if it progresses, the nurse said I either ovulated later then I thought or it stopped growing. 

So I'm guessing it's going to be a long 2 weeks now. Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ah Carly, that's so stressful. What do you think? Did you have any idea when you ovulated or could have conceived? This early on they really can get things wrong can't they. Hope that's the case, either that or they are right but you ovulated later xxxx


----------



## CarlyP

No idea, it's the one month we just 'relaxed' about it and it happened. So I could've ovulated later, my cycles ranged from day 25-35.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

What did you say you thought your due date was Carly? xx


----------



## CarlyP

I thought around 4th November. My LMP was 28th Jan. Got a positive test on 29th Feb.


----------



## smileyfaces

Ahh Carly :hugs: big hugs what a stress. Really hope you just Ov'd late! Sounds very plausible if you have irregular cycles and you weren't tracking that cycle xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

If due date was 4th that would make you just 6 weeks today according to my ticker as my due date is 1st, so it might not be that far out for you to be 5 weeks? What day did you get bfp xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Would have made you 3 weeks 3 days when you got bfp which is totally possible its when I got mine xx


----------



## CarlyP

BFP 29th Feb xx


----------



## ironmansmummy

CArly how stressfull. Though i think its very possible you ovulated late. :hugs: we all here for you these next few weeks xx


----------



## CarlyP

Thank you all so much - I love our group xxx


----------



## darkriver

CarlyP said:


> Hello, thank you for all your thoughts :hugs:
> 
> I'm supposed to be 6 weeks and sack measured 5 weeks. They saw the sack and yolk and it measured 9mm.
> 
> I have to go back on the 25th for a re scan because they want to see if it progresses, the nurse said I either ovulated later then I thought or it stopped growing.
> 
> So I'm guessing it's going to be a long 2 weeks now. Xx

Hugs hun. Sorry about the wait xx


----------



## CarlyP

EPU was so busy as well. Our appointment was 2.20pm, we didn't get seen by the nurse until 3.30pm, scan at 4pm then another wait for the nurse. All the while sat in a waiting room of worried expected parents. X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Must have been a difficult atmosphere to be in Hun. Has the spotting stopped? xx


----------



## smileyfaces

What a stress :hugs: don't forget also that early scans can often be out by several days!


----------



## CarlyP

Still spotting but only brown stringy bits :blush: not everytime either. 

Just spoke to OH, he's sure we dtd on valentines day which would've been lastest ovulation day, which would be about right for 5 weeks.


----------



## xQuinnx

Hello everyone :)

Wanted to talk to someone but didn't want to say anything to my husband...I'm only just 4 weeks maybe a little more and I'm having backache and cramps on and off..kind of feels like really mild period pain...last time I was pregnant I was poorly with a bladder infection so not sure what early pregnancy is like 'normally' lol anyone else having this?


----------



## Alexc844

Hello and congrats, ladies! 
I'm due November 18th with baby #1!


----------



## CarlyP

Welcome newbies :)


----------



## Alexc844

xQuinnx said:


> Hello everyone :)
> 
> Wanted to talk to someone but didn't want to say anything to my husband...I'm only just 4 weeks maybe a little more and I'm having backache and cramps on and off..kind of feels like really mild period pain...last time I was pregnant I was poorly with a bladder infection so not sure what early pregnancy is like 'normally' lol anyone else having this?


My lower back has been achy and I've been cramping for the last week. This is my first, but sounds normal to me! &#128514;


----------



## roxannew

KatieSweet said:


> roxannew said:
> 
> 
> I also had a teeny bit of yellowy discharge earlier, if you can even call it that. It was on the tissue when I went to the toilet, after I was straining (constipation tmi sorry!!) and now I'm freaking out that I'm going to lose this one. I did take another test this morning that's still as dark as the control line and they've been getting steadily darker so everything is prob fine. Someone talk me out of these stupid thoughts that I'm miscarrying please ;)
> 
> I'm having lots of this type of discharge too (creamy, a bit thick and lotion-like), and it's supposed to be a good sign - it's your mucous plug forming! ETA don't know if the mucous plug forms that quickly but creamy CM is a good sign for sure :)
> 
> Good luck Carly!Click to expand...


Thank you! That makes me feel better. I really need to stop stressing haha


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Quinn it's very normal to be crampy, I remember early pregnancy with my first I was upset as I thought period was starting as cramps where so familiar, I have had it with this pregnancy as well just for the first few days but very noticeable. Keep drinking plenty of water xx

Carly that's great to hear, means it's even more likely that everything is just fine! :) x


----------



## roxannew

How stressful carly, I hope the next 2 weeks go quickly for you xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

And welcome everyone new, congrats :) xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Welcome new ladies and congrats!

Quinn cramping like period pain is very normal xxx


----------



## twickywabbit

Hope two weeks goes by fast Carly!


----------



## KatieSweet

Welcome new ladies!

Carly - I hope it is a later ovulation! Keeping my FX for you the next couple of weeks! *hug*
Roxanne - you are very welcome! It's a strange time, a lot is happening... I find myself having to rationalize a lot of little things in order to stay sane.
Quinn - I've been cramping here and there too. Completely normal! :)


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Congrats & welcome to Katie, wanna, kls & Alex! :hugs:


----------



## xQuinnx

Alexc844 said:


> xQuinnx said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone :)
> 
> Wanted to talk to someone but didn't want to say anything to my husband...I'm only just 4 weeks maybe a little more and I'm having backache and cramps on and off..kind of feels like really mild period pain...last time I was pregnant I was poorly with a bladder infection so not sure what early pregnancy is like 'normally' lol anyone else having this?
> 
> 
> My lower back has been achy and I've been cramping for the last week. This is my first, but sounds normal to me! &#128514;Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm surprised how much I'm freaking out!


----------



## Alexc844

xQuinnx said:


> Alexc844 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xQuinnx said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone :)
> 
> Wanted to talk to someone but didn't want to say anything to my husband...I'm only just 4 weeks maybe a little more and I'm having backache and cramps on and off..kind of feels like really mild period pain...last time I was pregnant I was poorly with a bladder infection so not sure what early pregnancy is like 'normally' lol anyone else having this?
> 
> 
> My lower back has been achy and I've been cramping for the last week. This is my first, but sounds normal to me! &#128514;Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I'm surprised how much I'm freaking out!Click to expand...

I totally get it! I feel like I'm going nuts comparing symptoms to everyone. Because I have no idea what normal is, lol


----------



## JemmaLouise

Gosh the newbies are flooding in, welcome girlies and congratulations :hugs:

Carly I have everything crossed for you hun, hopefully it's just late O and everything will be fine at the next scan :hugs: :hugs: keep us updated xx


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Hello all!

Another here - 2nd pregnancy due on the 19th November. 

So far sore boobs, intermittent feeling of nausea (not severe), bloating, constipation. Sensitive to smells.


----------



## almosthere

Ahhhh cramps I've been crampy for half hour now makes me nervous it's on left side of stomach but trying to relax until I get my ultrasound feels so far away at least I have a beta Monday that's soon!


----------



## Pippylu

Darkriver...unfortunately good Dr's are few and far between, I think many are just too lazy to put in the little extra effort to see to our concerns and I don't think they like being told what you think the diagnosis is. Our instincts are normally spot on and a good Dr should know to listen to a mother's. I haven't found a good Dr since we moved, I miss the family style medical practices in my home town. Here it's about getting you in and out as quickly as possible...the Dr's back home take their time and consider everything. A good Dr is worth their weight in gold (literally...I would happily pay for each appt to have a good Dr every time). I really hope you get a good result from your test and your LO has a quick recovery :flower:


----------



## cupcake23

Carly Im really hoping all goes well with your next scan, its so hard to tell with early scans, did they take any bloods to check hcg levels? 

I'm slightly stressed after coming home from work, on wiping I noticed a small amount of spotting &#128532; I've been having cramps all day plus backache, I've never had this with previous pregnancies, I feel so anxious and I'm usually a really laid back person, I never worried about miscarriages/ ectopic etc before I fell so easily that I'm not sure I can be happy till I have a baby in my arms but I suppose everyone here feels the same. 

Anyhow... So happy to see new people join our group, congratulations to you all x


----------



## Pippylu

Quinn, I had cramps starting at about 3w5d...around when I would expect AF to arrive. Had the cramps throughout the day, every day, up until about 4w4d when they eased up and now at 5w3d I mainly get them in the afternoon and evening (sometimes hardly at all). For me they aren't specifically to one side, but over my whole lower abdominal area. I found drinking a lot of water has helped a lot!


----------



## Jox

Lots of love cupcake, how r u feeling today? Sounds similar to my scan back in December. They took my bloods to measure my hcg rise, could u not call them and ask them to do that in the meantime?

Hello new ladies, hope ur all ok xx

I didn't sleep much last night and I'm shattered. Have work tonight too. This time tomorrow I'll be at epu for my scan. Just want to get it done now xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi to all the new ladies! :hi:

Cupcake I hope you are okay and the spotting has eased x

Almost here not long to wait for your bloods :hugs: I've been having right sided pain but its mainly when I move about so I just assume its muscle stretching or something

Pippy I agree I'd rather pay and have a good GP!

Jox how are you feeling about the scan tomorrow? Nervous? Excited? Sorry you didn't sleep well :hugs:


----------



## darkriver

I cant afford to pay sadly. I just think doctors fob you off as a first time mum and make it out like your paranoid. When my daughter was 3 months old she rolled off the sofa and almost broke her neck, she projectile vomited everywhere and couldnt move. I took her to a and e and was fobbed off. Thankfully she is okay. 

I am thankful in the UK we have the nhs but we as parents are rarely listened to.


----------



## smileyfaces

darkriver said:


> I cant afford to pay sadly. I just think doctors fob you off as a first time mum and make it out like your paranoid. When my daughter was 3 months old she rolled off the sofa and almost broke her neck, she projectile vomited everywhere and couldnt move. I took her to a and e and was fobbed off. Thankfully she is okay.
> 
> I am thankful in the UK we have the nhs but we as parents are rarely listened to.

I couldn't afford to go private or anything but if there was a choice within the Nhs to pay a bit extra for a better GP that listens to you then I probably would as long as it wasn't a fortune lol! Or they could just start employing Gps who care and listen to patients!

My son also rolled off the sofa at 3 mo this old, how bizzare. Not as badly hurt as your LO though! Awful when you don't feel like concerns are taken seriously :nope:


----------



## ironmansmummy

:hugs: cupcake. How are you feeling now? I think cramps are normal at this stage. I hD spotting with my second and turned out i have thrush....could be something as innocent as that:thumbup:

On train to edinburgh....my mum clearly had other ideas about it not being a getting pissed henny as i had to persuade her that we didnt need a bottle of prosecco for the train cause i just finished night shift:dohh::haha: i think this might be harder than i originally thought


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi all,

Hope everyone aches pains and spitting is innocent, it's so hard getting through this stage isn't being terrified something will go wrong. Today all of a sudden I don't have the nausea that I had all week, instead of being relieved I'm just worried it's a bad sign! Just got home from another kids party, DH has taken youngest two and dog for a walk and me and eldest are at home. Could do with a nap, Friday's scan can't come quick enough xx


----------



## almosthere

Dark that's horrible glad your daughter healed so scary!

AFM crampy this am but needed water so guessing that's why 2 more sleeps before my 3rd beta so excited! :) then I can officially countdown to my ultrasound they are also taking my bw that day too that's my last fertility specialist appt then I call my obgyn I hope it goes that way I'm so nervous for my baby already as I am sure we all are! I had a horrid dream I started spotting and needed to get a emergency ultrasound but then all was okay! Anyhow I'm getting my vitamin d checked as I've been low and on supplements the pill shape is a circle I gag half the time hope they tell me I can stop taking it I also have b1_ deficiency I should ask them to check my levels since I used to do b injections last pregnancy and now I just take the pill if i have to do the injections instead I will.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Good day ladies :flower: 


ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone aches pains and spitting is innocent, it's so hard getting through this stage isn't being terrified something will go wrong. Today all of a sudden I don't have the nausea that I had all week, instead of being relieved I'm just worried it's a bad sign! Just got home from another kids party, DH has taken youngest two and dog for a walk and me and eldest are at home. Could do with a nap, Friday's scan can't come quick enough xx

I wouldn't worry it's been like that for me this weekend so far, little prangs of nausea but nothing like before where I'd have to sleep it off. I bet it comes back full force in a couple days :hugs: 

AFM; not much going on, feeling alright as a whole today. Some cheap preg tests I ordered about a month ago arrived today so satisfied my POAS habit for another week :haha: was such a dark line, never had one like that before so fx'ed that's all postive :happydance: 2 days until my first mw appointment and then just over a week for my scan, I can't wait to start seeing everyone's scan pics :happydance:


----------



## cupcake23

Thank for the replies, lovely to have somewhere I can write down how I truly feel, not even told oh about the spotting but I don't want to worry him. So far no spotting today, and cramping has settled down, I was on my feet all day yesterday, my work keeps me very busy and I've also had a history of cervical ectropion so I'm thinking it's just the combination. 

It's my sons 12th birthday today, he is such a lovely boy &#128522; Growing into such a wonderful young man. Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. 

Good luck ironsman, it's going to be hard diverting alcohol on a hen weekend x


----------



## darkriver

I had a little scare, but figured I must have ahem wiped to hard. Found spots on my tissue but that seems to have stopped. Apart from sore boobs all my symptoms seem to have gone. However I took a frer this morning and it was stronger than the control line.


----------



## Christina86

I think the worst part about having a really 'bad' first pregnancy (horrid morning sickness, GD, hypertension) is that now I think something is wrong because ATM other than feeling tired and having to pee more often I feel just fine. Random queasiness but that's all! It doesn't even feel like I'm pregnant.


----------



## Jox

Thinking of u dark river X

I don't know how I feel. Just need to get it over with. Off to work in a mo and I really don't want to go :cry:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

You feeling scared about tomorrow Hun? :( 

I know it's easier said than done, especially after what you have been through, but just remember, worrying will never change the outcome good or bad, stress is only bad for baby and honestly I have nothing but positive feelings about you, I think it's going to be just fine :) xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs darkriver hopefully its nothing xx

Christina I don't feel pregnant either apart from random symptoms every few days that last like 10 mins! 

Boo for work Jox!


----------



## almosthere

Christina I feel the same way I def get very hungry if I forget to snack but mostly just peeing like a maniac haha not much else!


----------



## Christina86

I'm 6w today! So I took another test and the line came back really dark! I think it made me feel a little better lol. 

I must say I'm a tad extra tired today. Though that might be because my 10mo old is not sitting still at all. She just got mad and cried because I told her no to chewing on the table. Oh boy. Lol


----------



## Patience

Due 18th November with my 2nd :) xx


----------



## darkriver

Patience said:


> Due 18th November with my 2nd :) xx

Welcome. Lots of ladies have gotten lucky this month.


----------



## Jox

Aww elmo, u r so sweet. I really don't know how I feel. Think I'm preparing myself for bad news. Telling myself it's ectopic. Ow. Stupid I know. 12hrs and I should have some answers. Finished work early, we weren't overly busy and had a lot of staff on. Luckily I was stood there when the boss mentioned someone going home so I jumped straight in and offered. I had yesterday and tomorrow in as holiday so won't really lose out of too much x


----------



## KatieSweet

Good luck Jox, will be thinking of you!


----------



## twickywabbit

Thinking of you Jox and sending positve vibes your way :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Good luck tomorrow jox!

AFM totally freaking out about listeria again had one pickles slice my mom made homemade a while ago opened and been in fridge for months tasted fine but nervous I could have gotten listeria once again it's so hard to remember what you can and can't eat. She supposedly used a saftey seal back in the summer when she made them and put them in heat but I'm still freaking out but at the same time what's done is done what's meant to be will be so trying to keep positive and go with the flow. I wish I wasn't such a worry wart but reading about listeria in pregnancy is the scariest thing ever don't do it ladies haha.


----------



## smileyfaces

Scan day Jox!! Best of luck! Let us know when you have had it done xx and also, enjoy your spa day xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Congrats to Patience! And anyone else I have missed!

Almost there - I'm sure the pickle will be just fine Hun x

Jox what time is scan? I'm going to be checking back to hear the good news!!! Xx


----------



## Jox

Scan is 10am. I'm scared :nope: really not looking forward to it. Just don't see there being a positive outcome. I don't remember being this negative after losing Kasper :cry: did my last ic this morning too. Lovely strong bfp but test line isn't darker than the control line like it was last time. Oh will see, not long now. Will distract myself with packing my bag for night away.

Left work just b4 10 last night. Too much staff on so volunteered to go home early. Was in bed for 10.30, better than the 2.30 it would of been anyway!! Xx


----------



## Disneyfan88

Good luck, Jox! :hugs:


----------



## cupcake23

Good luck Jox x


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox don't worry about the test line. They do that when the hcg levels are very high (hook effect).

Try not to worry about the scan (easier said than done I know). Its gonna be all fine I know it!

Hugs xxx


----------



## Jox

I think I'm just trying to convince myself it's over so I'm prepared when I see it. I think the test line is actually lighter. Oh well, it's nothing I can change or control now. Hate feeling like this :cry:

Thanks for being so supportive. I'll try and get on on my mobile to update xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Please do try don't keep us hanging, going to be checking while I'm out. 

We have a day with Thomas the tank engine with family, I have never met most of tbem as hubby has only recently got in touch with him mum. Hope I don't feel too sick it has returned this morning! 

It's going to be ok Jox I feel so sure of it xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

Jox, I am thinking of you this morning hun, good luck at the scan, we are all backing you babes :hugs: 

7 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## darkriver

Lightening pains in my hips and down below. I know it probaby ligament pain but blimey. Spent the whole day worrying yesterday because of no symptoms. Now i am shattered.


----------



## darkriver

Thinking of you vox


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs darkriver xx

Thinking of you Jox xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Have a nice day Elmo xx


----------



## CarlyP

Thinking of you Jox xx


----------



## CarlyP

I've tried to catch up but think I've missed loads lol!!

Welcome newbies and congratulations - we're getting a good number in here now :hugs:

I'm glad to see a few have also been a bit crampy, me too.

Still spotting on and off, still brown, have just been taking it easy.


----------



## ironmansmummy

Thinking of you Jox :hugs:


----------



## roxannew

Hope all is ok Jox xx

I am freaking out a little today. I've been a bit constipated and after I went to the toilet this morning there was a bit of brown blood on the paper. Definitely from the front, cervix still feels closed tight and could only see brown in my finger when I wiped it. Nothing on my underwear. 
I never had this with my 2 girls, but as I've had 5 previous losses I'm terrified. I'm 4+3 today so too early for a scan. I did another test and the line is just about as dark as the control line and came up instantly, quicker than a few days ago so I am feeling a bit better. Early pregnancy is so stressful!!


----------



## CarlyP

:hugs: roxanne xx it is very frightening. It could've been caused by you straining.


----------



## ironmansmummy

Thinking of you Jox :hugs:


----------



## roxannew

Thanks Carly, doesn't help that I haven't been feeling as pregnant either. I'm still tired and my arms are like lead, that's normal for me but i was feeling sick last week.


Annoying that if I hadn't looked at the tissue I wouldn't have known! 

How are you doing now?


----------



## CarlyP

roxannew said:


> Thanks Carly, doesn't help that I haven't been feeling as pregnant either. I'm still tired and my arms are like lead, that's normal for me but i was feeling sick last week.
> 
> 
> Annoying that if I hadn't looked at the tissue I wouldn't have known!
> 
> How are you doing now?

Thats true but we can't not look at the tissue :haha:

I don't have any symptoms apart from slight cramps and occasional lower back pain, back pain is when I do something like wash the pots. 

Other then that, nothing, tenderness in bbs has gone, not as tired either, I'm sure they will be back with a vengeance for us in the next few weeks :hugs:


----------



## roxannew

Oh yes I have lower back pain when I stand for a while, which is a lot as I'm a hairdresser! 

Seems like we are experiencing much the same, you had a scan didn't you?


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs Carly for the spotting. Xx

Same for Roxanne...its probably nothing to worry about :hugs:


----------



## roxannew

Thank you :) I am feeling more positive again now haha


----------



## CarlyP

roxannew said:


> Oh yes I have lower back pain when I stand for a while, which is a lot as I'm a hairdresser!
> 
> Seems like we are experiencing much the same, you had a scan didn't you?

Oh poor you, I'm at home so I haven't been doing much the past couple of days.

Yes had it on Friday, I'm supposed to be 6 weeks from LMP but sack was 5 weeks, but me and OH worked out (we think this was a valentines baby :winkwink: that after it's travelled and implanted then I would be around 5 weeks or so, it's given me hope anyway, next scan is 25th March.


----------



## CarlyP

Thanks smiley hun, how are you? xx


----------



## CarlyP

Also just corrected my dates on fertility friend and did it by ovulation instead of LMP and it puts me at 6 weeks today, I read that internal scans only date by weeks not weeks + days, so maybe I was 5 weeks + 5 days but shes just said 5 weeks? 

I'm holding onto that for hope anyway lol


----------



## Jox

Sorry it's just gonna be a quick reply. I'm not ignoring ladies but will try and get on properly to reply later x

We have a baby (just the one Elmo lol) with a heartbeat measuring 6+3. So relieved. I was crying before I even went in for the scan lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20160313-WA0003.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## ironmansmummy

:happydance::kiss::cloud9::flower::baby: 
:thumbup: jox


----------



## smileyfaces

Fantastic news Jox :happydance: is that bang on ur dates too??


----------



## CarlyP

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yey Jox!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jox

Yes measuring exact by my dates xx


----------



## darkriver

So pleased for you hun x


----------



## almosthere

Jox great news must feel amazing to see your healthy baby!

To spotting ladies if it's minimal I'm sure your okay there is a medication called crinone it's a form of progesterone and if there are concerns you can ask Dr of you can take it it strengthens lining and decreases misscarraige rates it's used in ivf I have 6 days left not sure if it has to be started early or not at all but may be helpful in future pregnancys.

AFM of course I Google docs asiago cheese bagels and asagio cheese seems to be okay according to pregnancy sites and not ok on medical sites for pregnant woman the two bagels were from panera obviously the cheese was baked and then I had it toasted I need to stop googling but I had no idea asagio was iffy it's semi soft not hard


----------



## CarlyP

Aren't we more at risk for foods when the placenta is fully formed? What exactly would baby be getting at this stage?


----------



## almosthere

Not sure that makes me feel better I did read the placenta starts working at around maybe 8 weeks that would be interesting but when I had a hot dog and cold chicken right before I knew I was pregnant my nurse was asking about symptoms so there must be a risk listeria is more common in third tri but I've read it can cause misscarraige in first trimester as well.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Oh yay Jox!!! :happydance: That's absolutely fantastic :hugs:xx


----------



## KatieSweet

Yay Jox! Happy, happy.

AFM - been cramping here and there too, constipation is the worst! Water, water, more water...


----------



## darkriver

constipation is my issue, going is painful.


----------



## cupcake23

Lovely news Jox &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## twickywabbit

Yay Jox :happydance:


----------



## roxannew

Brilliant news Jox!!


----------



## missfrick

Hi all! Just got my BFP today (about 10dpo). Was with sn0wbunnie in Marchmallows 2015, now back with her again! EDD Nov 22, will do a proper intro later (sitting at doc's office)


----------



## CarlyP

Welcome and congratulations :flower:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jox!! So happy for your healthy scan! I knew it would be just fine :) bummed that it's not twins though haha

Congratulations new ladies! Hope everyone else is well, there where quite a lot of posts and I only skimmed so I hope I haven't missed anything xx


----------



## kls9503

Awesome news, Jox!
Welcome, miss frick.

I'm kinda in the same boat with a lot of you ladies. Some mild cramping at times. Nothing major. And some scant light brown discharge at times when wiping. Trying to keep positive vibes though! I have been feeling very tired. Took a 2 hour nap yesterday afternoon and it felt so good. Then ended up in bed asleep before 9 pm!


----------



## ironmansmummy

So iv not got anyroom to buy furniture but that doesnt stop me from having a nosey........was in toys r us and seen a snuzpod and fell in love!! Anyone ever heard of them or used them? Is it worth the money? I used to strain my arms lifting DS in and out the moses basket but was too nervous to bed share. This seems perfect. Any known safety issues with it??


----------



## kls9503

I've never heard of a snuzpod. I'm gonna have to go look it up!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Welcome & congrats to Hopeful, Patience & missfrick!!! :hugs:


----------



## darkriver

Another rubbish nite. Couldnt get comfy. :wacko: really starting to hate my bed. Got an appointment for the blood test today and also got a heart check up as well.


----------



## smileyfaces

I like the snuzpod too but out of my budget.

Good luck for your appointment darkriver xx


----------



## Dxliana

Hi all,

Quick question. 

Im 5 weeks and 2 days pregnant today and i have no symptoms except for constipation and sore BB (on and off). No morning sickness at all. Should i be worried? My appt w gynae is on 7 April. I think im being paranoid. I took a kit test 2 days back, just to make sure that it is still BFP. 

Love,
DX.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Dxliana - it's completely normal Hun and if you have a browse through posts in this thread you will see practically all of us saying the same thing at some point. Not so much this one but with my other three I had basically no symptoms at all other than appetite! Don't worry chick :)

Bad start to the day for me so far lol youngest is in a weepy tired mood, I have spilt grapes all over the floor, amongst various other items seemingly just flying out of the fridge at me lol I'm so tired and nauseous but have to get ready for the half hour walk to school and then wait for a meeting with the SENCO about my eldest xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Also snuzpod looks amazing I'm in love but would be no use for us as we have a divan bed not a wooden or metal frame so it wouldn't attach have just been looking at the photos x


----------



## smileyfaces

Dxliana as Elmo said, its completely normal x


----------



## JemmaLouise

Morning Ladies and congratulations to all those who are new :hugs: 

Has a crappy night too, just can't get comfortable, is it too early for a preggo pillow?! :shrug: :haha: 

Elmo unlucky about the bad start, annoying when that happens :hugs: 

That's snuzpod looks very cool buto too expensive for me, not worth the money for the short time you use it for :shrug:


----------



## Jox

Morning ladies, welcome new ladies and boo for the bad nights sleep. Hope ur all ok.

3 course carvery last night, I was stuffed. Decided I'm gonna have to go this week and get some bigger or maternity leggings. My clothes feel so tight it's really making me uncomfortable. Gonna get some nice big baggy tops to hide my bump. When preg in December i got some size 12 leggings to give me a bit of room but even tho I've lost nearly a stone since then they r so tight already!!!! So annoying that not many shops actually sell maternity clothes anymore tho, u have to order everything on line!!

Breakfast soon then maybe a nice swim and we r booked in for a massage at 11  xx


----------



## bumble b

Hi everyone. I am due around november 8th, i've had multiple losses (last one at 6+1) so i'm a little terrified :/ 
Last 2 successful pregnancies i was under a fertility specialist so i had advice on aspirin, metformin etc but this time was all natural. I rung the midwife up and she said call back at 7 weeks without asking anything else :(

I have pcos so last af was jan 1st but i was temping so pretty sure when i ovulated & used opks. Do i tell them how far i think i am or my last af when i ring back?

I didn't have all this last time, they see me straight away & booked scan in lol, i'm feeling neglected haha xx


----------



## Jox

If u want to get seen sooner Hun tell them ur last af was 1st Jan but I have pcos so u don't know how far gone u r. That'll get u seen and probably a scan too. Welcome Hun xxx


----------



## CarlyP

Ironmansmummy - I really like the snuzpod, but so expensive, have you looked at the Chicco next to me crib? They do a normal version as well called the lullago (this is my favourite so far) We have minimal space too so looking for compact things.

Darkriver - Sorry you had a rubbish night, good luck at your appointment :flower:

DX - My bbs are also on and off, and when their on it's only when I nudge them lol. I wouldn't be worried, symptoms come and go.

Elmo - :hugs::hugs: Not a good start to the day, I hope it gets better.
Good luck at your meeting xx

Jemma - Never too early, I have a V shape one, couldn't sleep without it at the minute.

Jox - Sounds lovely hun, enjoy :)


----------



## CarlyP

bumble b said:


> Hi everyone. I am due around november 8th, i've had multiple losses (last one at 6+1) so i'm a little terrified :/
> Last 2 successful pregnancies i was under a fertility specialist so i had advice on aspirin, metformin etc but this time was all natural. I rung the midwife up and she said call back at 7 weeks without asking anything else :(
> 
> I have pcos so last af was jan 1st but i was temping so pretty sure when i ovulated & used opks. Do i tell them how far i think i am or my last af when i ring back?
> 
> I didn't have all this last time, they see me straight away & booked scan in lol, i'm feeling neglected haha xx

Welcome :hugs: sorry your feeling scared, I would ring them back and explain everything.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Sounds amazing Jox!! I know what you mean about maternity clothes. I weighed myself this morning and I think I have gained 3.5 lbs already!! I read somewhere about 5lbs by end of first trimester is supposed to be right? After we had carvery yesterday I really struggled to hide my tummy!! X


----------



## KatieSweet

darkriver said:


> Another rubbish nite. Couldnt get comfy. :wacko: really starting to hate my bed. Got an appointment for the blood test today and also got a heart check up as well.

Good luck with your appointment today! 



Dxliana said:


> Im 5 weeks and 2 days pregnant today and i have no symptoms except for constipation and sore BB (on and off). No morning sickness at all. Should i be worried? My appt w gynae is on 7 April. I think im being paranoid. I took a kit test 2 days back, just to make sure that it is still BFP.

It all sounds good to me! :thumbup: Very similar symptoms here. My boobs hurt more one day and less the other day. I'm 5w3d today and haven't had morning sickness yet either. I hear it usually starts from 6 weeks on!


----------



## smileyfaces

All this talk of carverys....think my and DS2 will just have to go for one for lunch!!


----------



## smileyfaces

I'm soooo close to booking an early scan. I just don't feel pregnant at all :nope:


----------



## bumble b

I don't feel pregnant either smileyfaces. How do you book an early scan?
Well i just had to email my details to the midwives as nobody is answering the phone so i guess someone will ring me back, or maybe i'll get a letter, god knows!


----------



## almosthere

I didn't feel pregnant last week the ban right at 6 weeks gagging when I brush my teeth and almost threw up twice this am feeling very pregnant for my 6 weeks. I feel like synptoms come and go be happy you don't have ms right now! :) just had my 3rd beta taken I think based on my ms I will have increased numbers haha excited to hear back and I can finally sat my ultrasound is next week omgsh!


----------



## smileyfaces

Bumble it would be a private one x

Almosthere I had absolutely no symptoms with either of my boys. I've had very sparse symptoms this time coming and going but had nothing for days lol. Its either another boy or some things wrong!


----------



## Christina86

Yesterday afternoon I told my husband I still didn't feel pregnant. Mostly bc idont have ms yet. Well at least no throwing up! Then we went grocery shopping and the smell of seafood is nauseating. Not horrible like it was with my daughter. Got home and wanted to eat everything in sight lol.


----------



## CarlyP

I'm the same, said to OH yesterday I don't have any symptoms, and he reeled off cramps, backache, quesy :haha: guess I forgot I was complaining about them x


----------



## almosthere

Haha I can't stand the smell of baby wipes and I'm an infant toddler teacher ugh


----------



## Christina86

almosthere said:


> Haha I can't stand the smell of baby wipes and I'm an infant toddler teacher ugh

My dd laughs and giggles when I have to change her diaper bc the smell. Oh my the smell. (Gag)


----------



## bumble b

I had hyperemesis with both my boys but it didn't kick in until just after the 6 week mark so i might be eating my words in a few days lol!

I do have really sore BB's so guess thats a good sign xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Just had a couple of oranges I enjoyed them so much! Had a little nap as well, feel so lazy getting nothing done but then also thought I should just think how lucky I am and enjoy it!


----------



## PeterPanWendy

Has anyone else had any problems with pregnancy rhinitis? I was so sick all weekend with the worst sinus pressure and pain and I went to an urgent care clinic and they told me I could only take Benadryl (which makes me sleep, so I can't take it during the day when I have work). She said this would most likely last my whole pregnancy. :nope:

I'm hoping it's just actual sinuses and that it will go away soon. Anyone else?


----------



## Dxliana

KatieSweet said:


> darkriver said:
> 
> 
> Another rubbish nite. Couldnt get comfy. :wacko: really starting to hate my bed. Got an appointment for the blood test today and also got a heart check up as well.
> 
> Good luck with your appointment today!
> 
> 
> 
> Dxliana said:
> 
> 
> Im 5 weeks and 2 days pregnant today and i have no symptoms except for constipation and sore BB (on and off). No morning sickness at all. Should i be worried? My appt w gynae is on 7 April. I think im being paranoid. I took a kit test 2 days back, just to make sure that it is still BFP.Click to expand...
> 
> It all sounds good to me! :thumbup: Very similar symptoms here. My boobs hurt more one day and less the other day. I'm 5w3d today and haven't had morning sickness yet either. I hear it usually starts from 6 weeks on!Click to expand...



Oh no... 6 weeks?? Fingers crossed! I just realized i cant stand the smell of COFFEE... Well, that's a good "sign"!


----------



## roxannew

Afternoon everyone!

Well I'm feeling much more positive, my nausea and sore boobs have come back today lol and I'm still shattered. Got my youngest off school today and had a client this morning, we've just been to town and I'm whacked now! Going to pick the eldest up and then have a nap!

I also took another (!!) test this morning and I think it has got slightly darker :) no brown spotting today and I've been to the toilet (sorry haha but that's when it happened before) and nothing so was prob from implantation as my period was due Thursday. I'm going to have a read through now and see what's happening with you all ;) 

4+4 today!! :)


----------



## Dxliana

Hi Bumble B,

In Singapore, we don't call for Midwifes. We will need to book a Gynae through the Hospital Hotline. You can opt for either in a Private or under Public (Govt). :)


----------



## Dxliana

Congrats Roxannew! 

Maybe you should wait for another 2-3 days to test again! :)


----------



## CarlyP

PeterPanWendy said:


> Has anyone else had any problems with pregnancy rhinitis? I was so sick all weekend with the worst sinus pressure and pain and I went to an urgent care clinic and they told me I could only take Benadryl (which makes me sleep, so I can't take it during the day when I have work). She said this would most likely last my whole pregnancy. :nope:
> 
> I'm hoping it's just actual sinuses and that it will go away soon. Anyone else?

Oh no! I've never heard of it. :hugs:


----------



## napamermaid

Ive zero symptoms so took an ic and was blazing positive. Can relax a bit now. Have scan nxt mon so should have solid confirmation then


----------



## roxannew

Dxliana said:


> Congrats Roxannew!
> 
> Maybe you should wait for another 2-3 days to test again! :)

. 


Thanks! I found out nearly 2 weeks ago but then my symptoms disappeared and I had some brown spotting on the toilet paper. I've had 5 previous losses so convinced myself it was over but I'm back to being positive now haha


----------



## darkriver

Busy day. I had a blood test to see if I am immune to slapped cheek, will find out on friday. I also had my heart check up and was advised not to gain anymore weight during the pregnancy. I just dont see it happening.

Oh also I have an early scan booked for friday.


----------



## smileyfaces

Best of luck with the blood results darkriver. Will be keeping fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## maddy1

Hi everyone. Congratulations to everyone and I'd love to join you guys!
I am due November 4th, I had a loss last year Nov (6+1) so I am more than a little scared :/ 
My first scan was at 5+4 and everything looked ok, but I am FREAKING out over the second scan in two days...that's the one I couldn't make past last time as there was no HB. 
Im hoping and praying that Wednesday we'll be able to see a heartbeat! this time, I have not said anything to any family member, except for DH. Wish me luck!


----------



## roxannew

maddy1 said:


> Hi everyone. Congratulations to everyone and I'd love to join you guys!
> I am due November 4th, I had a loss last year Nov (6+1) so I am more than a little scared :/
> My first scan was at 5+4 and everything looked ok, but I am FREAKING out over the second scan in two days...that's the one I couldn't make past last time as there was no HB.
> Im hoping and praying that Wednesday we'll be able to see a heartbeat! this time, I have not said anything to any family member, except for DH. Wish me luck!


Good luck! I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## roxannew

darkriver said:


> Busy day. I had a blood test to see if I am immune to slapped cheek, will find out on friday. I also had my heart check up and was advised not to gain anymore weight during the pregnancy. I just dont see it happening.
> 
> Oh also I have an early scan booked for friday.


Fingers crossed you are immune. How on earth can they say to gain no more weight when you are only 6 weeks?! Madness!


----------



## darkriver

roxannew said:


> darkriver said:
> 
> 
> Busy day. I had a blood test to see if I am immune to slapped cheek, will find out on friday. I also had my heart check up and was advised not to gain anymore weight during the pregnancy. I just dont see it happening.
> 
> Oh also I have an early scan booked for friday.
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed you are immune. How on earth can they say to gain no more weight when you are only 6 weeks?! Madness!Click to expand...

Honestly, pointed out I have a tiny human growing inside me what was I supposed to do.


----------



## ironmansmummy

Hi everyone, 

So apparently I wasnt that good at hiding the fact I wasnt drinking at my sisters henny.........my sister obviouly must think im an alky because after clocking I didnt have a drink on sat her and her friend and fiance talked and decided i must be pregnant. She phoned today and asked, I couldnt lie:dohh::haha:
shes very excited and wants me to tell my mum asap but im still refusing until after her wedding. No way in hell am I going to take any attention away from her wedding. She deserves these next 2 weeks at centre of attention and being a princess for the day :kiss:


----------



## darkriver

I have just dropped the bomb. Everyone knows. :happydance:


----------



## Christina86

My work knows. 
My family won't know for a while. 

I still haven't had my first appt so I want to make sure things are ok first.


----------



## CarlyP

Dark-hope the test goes ok! I think it's insane not to expect you to gain any weight! That is unhealthy advice!!!

Welcome and congratulations maddy!!!

Ironmansmummy-bless you, it's nice you've shared it with her though, at least she won't be wondering why your not drinking at the wedding now! 

Well can I just say OUCH to my boobs!!!! I can't lay on my side or rest my arms by my side!! I'm loving having this symptom though, it must mean hcg is rising and lil blob is growing <3


----------



## KatieSweet

Darkriver - wow. No to gaining weight? I don't see how that's possible. Ugh. Hope you're immune :hugs:

Only DH and I know. We have a group of 6 in our family and 1 friend that know about my IUI's, endometriosis and 2014 MC, and they're super supportive. So I could tell them, but part of me would like to try and wait until my ultrasound. 2 more weeks to go! We'll see if I last until then :haha:


----------



## BSelck24

Hi! Can you please add me!! I'm due November 24th!! :happydance:


----------



## auntsas

Can you add me to November 18th


----------



## almosthere

I've slowly been telling coworkers since last week they all finally know today now for my family then friends I am at least waiting until after my scan next week earliest would be easter but may wait until the 12 week mark. So constipated having pooped since yesterday am took a little bit of meticmucil which my gastro recommended safe in pregnancy and all then realized it had aspartame I dumped it once I realized I'm sure baby is probably fine I feel like I can't eat or drink anything anymore lol


----------



## ser523

Hello! Just got my bfp on Saturday! No official due date yet as I haven't called the doctor yet, but my app calculates as Nov 22. Very excited, but also scared as I had two early mc's last year. DH and I were actually planning for April or May, but we went on vacation to Hawaii at the end of February and we sort of NTNP'ed. And here we are!


----------



## Disneyfan88

Well, it's not looking good for me. I had my 6 week scan today (6+2), which is standard for someone who did IVF. Ultrasound shows an empty sac measuring 6 weeks. With my daughter, we saw everything plus a heartbeat at 5+6. I just got my hcg results back, and it's within normal range for how far along I'm supposed to be. I am to return for another ultrasound on Saturday, but if we don't see a baby measuring 7 weeks, I'll be advised to stop my meds and not continue on as it would be indicative of an abnormal pregnancy. We did genetic testing on these embryos, and since we did an embryo transfer, there's no mistaking the dates. The last one we transferred in December did not implant, and now this. I know we're not completely out just yet, but we're expecting the worst at this point. :cry:


----------



## kls9503

Welcome ladies who just got their BFP!

Darkriver-hope on Friday you get good news X2 for your blood test and scan.

My hunger has really kicked in today. Been munching all day long!


----------



## kls9503

Disneyfan88 said:


> Well, it's not looking good for me. I had my 6 week scan today (6+2), which is standard for someone who did IVF. Ultrasound shows an empty sac measuring 6 weeks. With my daughter, we saw everything plus a heartbeat at 5+6. I just got my hcg results back, and it's within normal range for how far along I'm supposed to be. I am to return for another ultrasound on Saturday, but if we don't see a baby measuring 7 weeks, I'll be advised to stop my meds and not continue on as it would be indicative of an abnormal pregnancy. We did genetic testing on these embryos, and since we did an embryo transfer, there's no mistaking the dates. The last one we transferred in December did not implant, and now this. I know we're not completely out just yet, but we're expecting the worst at this point. :cry:

:hugs: Wishing for the best! I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry and think positive. Praying that your next scan is perfect!


----------



## Christina86

BSelck24 said:


> Hi! Can you please add me!! I'm due November 24th!! :happydance:

Hey congrats. I think I remember you from when I was here a while back. Were you originally due in April 2015? My daughter is 10mo old!


----------



## almosthere

Oh Disney I'm so sorry to hear the news hopefully it will be your miracle grow little bean grow!


----------



## BSelck24

Christina86 said:


> BSelck24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Can you please add me!! I'm due November 24th!! :happydance:
> 
> Hey congrats. I think I remember you from when I was here a while back. Were you originally due in April 2015? My daughter is 10mo old!Click to expand...

Hey Christina yes!! My son would be 10 months old! But, as my body had other plans, he is now 14 months old!! How crazy we are pregnant the same month again! Congrats! And I hope this baby stays in until 40 weeks this time!


----------



## Christina86

BSelck24 said:


> Christina86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BSelck24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Can you please add me!! I'm due November 24th!! :happydance:
> 
> Hey congrats. I think I remember you from when I was here a while back. Were you originally due in April 2015? My daughter is 10mo old!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Christina yes!! My son would be 10 months old! But, as my body had other plans, he is now 14 months old!! How crazy we are pregnant the same month again! Congrats! And I hope this baby stays in until 40 weeks this time!Click to expand...

I thought so! Yes, I haven't had my first appt yet but I'm due 11/5. I don't even feel pregnant this time! It's complete opposite from my first where I could have camped out in the bathroom bc of throwing up so much.


----------



## cupcake23

Disneyfan keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Congratulations to the new ladies joining.

No news from me, no further spotting, boobs still hurting, keeping my fingers crossed I don't get hg in this pregnancy.


----------



## Scarlett P

Hello!

Please can I join you? Had an early scan yesterday that shifted my EDD from 30th Oct to 2nd Nov! :flower:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Peterpanwendy - you poor thing, I have heard of it and I tend to have bouts of rhinitis when not pregnant and it doesn't sound like much to people who haven't had it but it takes over your life, it was really odd actually in the good year and a half of trying I was getting it for about a week at a time every month during ovulation! When hay fever season comes around I feel horrendous. Try doing some research online Hun there might be some natural remedys you can try?

Dark river - hope the results are all clear Hun! As for weight I think it's completely unrealistic to ask you to gain nothing from this stage of a pregnancy onwards and they are setting you up to feel like a failure. Just aim for as healthy gain as you can. I'm a reasonably healthy weight and have already gained 3.5lbs since before finding out!!

Ironmansmummy - that's so sweet of you wanting to keep your sisters day the most special thing going on. Many women wouldn't care! Good for you :) 

Disneyfan - I know in your shoes I too would be thinking the worst but honestly I see so much about scans at this stage showing next to nothing and a week later all has changed! That's why I daren't get a scan in the 6tb week and have booked for 7 weeks. I'm not trying to give you false hope Hun granted it could go either way, but this is not over yet!!! Send it hugs xxx

Welcome new ladies and congratulations!!

As for me - 7 weeks today! Nothing beats moving into that next bracket! Just a few more days until scan! I was asleep by 7.30 last night even after a nap yesterday afternoon lol I just can't get enough!! X


----------



## Scarlett P

I know what you mean about moving into the next bracket...especially as I've just moved backwards &#128549; I suppose I should update my ticker, although I guess my dates could change again by 12 wk scan...

Anyone else struggling to believe this pregnancy is actually happening?! I don't know if it's cos it's #2 and DD takes up so many of my thoughts already. Or if it's because this time round we weren't ttc for long. Either way it just hasn't sunk in, even after my scan yesterday!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Omg so much to catch up on!

Disneyfan, try not to worry just yet hun, at this early stage of pregnancy the margin for error is enormous. Sometimes like the other girls said nothing can be there one week and the next it's showing loads. Give it time and I have everything crossed for you. 

darkriver, that's so stupid about the weight, you're pregnant, what are you meant to do?! :shrug: I'm sure I've already put on like 10lbs, half of which is bigger boobage :haha:

Welcome all new girls and congratulations :hugs: 

AFM; got my first mw appt this morning, just booking in and that so there won't be any news afterwards. Had a couple of days where symptoms had dipped and now can feel the nausea coming back :nope: Honestly this pregnancy thing is a roller coaster, just over 1 week until my my private scan so fx'ed I have a little bean in there <3


----------



## smileyfaces

Morning all will catch up after the school run xx


----------



## CarlyP

BSelck24 said:


> Hi! Can you please add me!! I'm due November 24th!! :happydance:




auntsas said:


> Can you add me to November 18th




ser523 said:


> Hello! Just got my bfp on Saturday! No official due date yet as I haven't called the doctor yet, but my app calculates as Nov 22. Very excited, but also scared as I had two early mc's last year. DH and I were actually planning for April or May, but we went on vacation to Hawaii at the end of February and we sort of NTNP'ed. And here we are!

Welcome :flower:


----------



## CarlyP

Morning everyone :hugs:

Disney - Lots of dust hun xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

So been midwife appointment, apparently my bmi is higher than I thought and I need a consultant appointment to discuss maintaining weight :blush: :dohh: aaagghhh


----------



## hollyrose

Hi, well looks like I'm having another mc. Started bleeding yesterday afternoon, cramping too. Bleeding like a light period yesterday, has slowed down 2day, no cramping now. Hpt still positive this am. Dont really feel pregnant anymore tho. Have doctors app tomorrow morning. Dont even think I'll get a scan cause its so early. This will be the 4th mc I've experienced. Just feel numb.


----------



## JemmaLouise

hollyrose said:


> Hi, well looks like I'm having another mc. Started bleeding yesterday afternoon, cramping too. Bleeding like a light period yesterday, has slowed down 2day, no cramping now. Hpt still positive this am. Dont really feel pregnant anymore tho. Have doctors app tomorrow morning. Dont even think I'll get a scan cause its so early. This will be the 4th mc I've experienced. Just feel numb.

:hugs: keep us updated hun, I hope it's nothing but we're here for you should it be the worst x


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs hollyrose let's keep fingers crossed all is okay xx

Jemma :haha: what is your bmi? Mine is high (about 33) and I've not been referred?! Although I do plan to maintain (or hopefully lose) my weight anyway.


----------



## roxannew

hollyrose said:


> Hi, well looks like I'm having another mc. Started bleeding yesterday afternoon, cramping too. Bleeding like a light period yesterday, has slowed down 2day, no cramping now. Hpt still positive this am. Dont really feel pregnant anymore tho. Have doctors app tomorrow morning. Dont even think I'll get a scan cause its so early. This will be the 4th mc I've experienced. Just feel numb.


Big hugs, I'll keep everything crossed for you xx


----------



## CarlyP

hollyrose said:


> Hi, well looks like I'm having another mc. Started bleeding yesterday afternoon, cramping too. Bleeding like a light period yesterday, has slowed down 2day, no cramping now. Hpt still positive this am. Dont really feel pregnant anymore tho. Have doctors app tomorrow morning. Dont even think I'll get a scan cause its so early. This will be the 4th mc I've experienced. Just feel numb.

I'm sorry :cry: :hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

Jemma - My BMI is 39 (I'm 16stone 4lbs) guessing it will be the same for me. I'm trying to lose weight through slimming world, although I've fallen off the wagon this week (I can't get enough of cherrios :haha:)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hollyrose how far along are you Hun? I'm so sorry and I really hope that it turns our everything is ok xx


----------



## almosthere

Morning ladies woke up very very naseaus like yesterday makes it very hard to get out the door for work with ds


----------



## KatieSweet

Welcome new ladies! :flower:



Disneyfan88 said:


> Well, it's not looking good for me. I had my 6 week scan today (6+2), which is standard for someone who did IVF. Ultrasound shows an empty sac measuring 6 weeks. With my daughter, we saw everything plus a heartbeat at 5+6. I just got my hcg results back, and it's within normal range for how far along I'm supposed to be. I am to return for another ultrasound on Saturday, but if we don't see a baby measuring 7 weeks, I'll be advised to stop my meds and not continue on as it would be indicative of an abnormal pregnancy. We did genetic testing on these embryos, and since we did an embryo transfer, there's no mistaking the dates. The last one we transferred in December did not implant, and now this. I know we're not completely out just yet, but we're expecting the worst at this point. :cry:

Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Keep us posted. :hugs:



hollyrose said:


> Hi, well looks like I'm having another mc. Started bleeding yesterday afternoon, cramping too. Bleeding like a light period yesterday, has slowed down 2day, no cramping now. Hpt still positive this am. Dont really feel pregnant anymore tho. Have doctors app tomorrow morning. Dont even think I'll get a scan cause its so early. This will be the 4th mc I've experienced. Just feel numb.

:hugs::hugs: Will be keeping everything crossed for you, too.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Congrats & welcome to bumble, maddy, bselck, aunt, ser & scarlett! :hugs:

Praying for you Disney & Holly!


----------



## JemmaLouise

My BMI is 33, which is like 5 point ahead of my pregnancy last year :blush: I knew I ate my MMC emotions away but didn't realise it was that bad :haha: smiley you might get away with it, in my notes it says;

"_*Antenatal Care*
If your BMI is 30-34 you will be advised to have an appointment with a consultant obstetrician to discuss possible complications in labour"_

I know it's unlikely but that wording is worrying :shrug:


----------



## smileyfaces

Ahhh right. I don't have my notes yet! I have always had them from my booking appointment but this time they said they will only hand the notes over to me at 12 week scan for some reason. I have a midwife appt on Friday so I will ask about bmi x


----------



## JemmaLouise

I usually get the book/notes in the post but they seem to be moving everything over to online so I've got a paper wallet full of loose paper :haha: strange you aren't getting them until 12 weeks :shrug:


----------



## CarlyP

I haven't heard back from a midwife yet. I did a self referral online.


----------



## smileyfaces

I had my booking appointment about a week and a half ago. Got my midwife appt at my GPs on Friday (no idea what the point of it is!)


----------



## CarlyP

When I was at hospital on Friday the nurse asked me if I'd recieved an email off the midwives?? I haven't, she said they're quite back logged so to ring them, but it's a nightmare trying to get through, they never answer.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi all what's for tea? 

We have a farm shop fish pie in the fridge but I'm reeeeally fancying a fish tikka Balti and peas pilau rice from the take away! Maybe some chips too oh and onion bajis?!! Mmmmm


----------



## smileyfaces

Eeek Carly hope they sort it soon x

Sounds good Elmo! I have made a chicken pie :) smells delish just waiting for it to cool a bit before I can tuck in


----------



## darkriver

Welcome to all the ladies. Disney and holly hope you have a positive outcome


----------



## almosthere

:hugs:Holly I am so sorry


----------



## almosthere

Disney if it makes you feel any better mine wasn't going to be until 7 weeks 1 day but I'm going a bit after that and I had a FET so seems early still I have a lot of hope for both you ladies! Disney do you have strong symptoms?


----------



## CarlyP

Your teas sound good, we're having an omlette, OH has a virus (really sore throat) so need something soft.


----------



## Disneyfan88

almosthere said:


> Disney if it makes you feel any better mine wasn't going to be until 7 weeks 1 day but I'm going a bit after that and I had a FET so seems early still I have a lot of hope for both you ladies! Disney do you have strong symptoms?

Hi almost. I had some strong cramps yesterday, but those have since gone away. My doctor said that's normal and to be expected, even if we saw something more than a sac on yesterday's ultrasound. I'm still tired, too. I never really had a lot of symptoms with my last pregnancy other than cramping every now and then and lots of fatigue, so I assume the lack of extreme symptoms is normal for me. My doctor is hopeful that she's wrong but has prepared us for bad news. We were told that best case scenario would be we see a baby measuring 7 weeks on Saturday. All other scenarios point to an abnormal pregnancy. My hcg definitely says I'm pregnant and is typical for someone as far along as I should be. She said that my body will continue to feel and act pregnant because I technically am either way. We'll learn more on Saturday. 

At my doctors office, she typically does ultrasounds at 6 weeks, 8 weeks, and 10 weeks for fertility patients. After 10 weeks, if everything looks good, the patient graduates to their regular OB for the remainder of the pregnancy. Aside from the initial hcg blood work to confirm pregnancy (2 days apart), they don't typically order additional blood tests unless they have a reason to. We've been paying for all of our fertility treatments (including the genetic testing) out of pocket since we blew through our $7,000 lifetime max on infertility services during our first IVF cycle back in 2013. We have one more normal embryo left. I'm still hoping for a positive outcome, but if we can't find success with this current pregnancy or that last embryo, we've come to the end of our line. The constant failures and road blocks are just too much to take emotionally, and while money isn't everything, the amount of money we have spent thus far is insane. The positive out of all of this is the daughter that is already here. I know that we are lucky that we got far enough to have her here with us, and for that, I will always be eternally grateful. :kiss:


Thanks to all of the ladies here for your support. I'll post an update once I learn more about what is going on. In the mean time, I'm doing my best to remain as positive as I can.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Disneyfan sending you a lot of love and really truly hoping for a positive outcome. I can't even touch on your experience and struggles having the children that we do. Having only a glimpse into that side of things when we where told OH was now highly likely infertile and saving for IVF, I can only begin to imagine what an emotional struggle this is for you xxx


----------



## twickywabbit

Sending good vibes your way Disney fan :hugs:




First scan today in a couple of hours...kind of nervous now that the day is here.


----------



## almosthere

I'm jealous of everyone's 6 week scans Goodluck tricky

Disney rooting for your little bean!


----------



## CarlyP

Lots of sticky :dust: sent Disney :hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

Good luck Twicky :)


----------



## Scarlett P

Wow Disney, thinking of you and hope all goes well on Saturday. Hope all goes well for you today too Twicky. 

Everyone talking about healthy teas has made me feel guilty. I've eaten an obscene amount of Cadbury Creme Eggs today :S


----------



## Jox

I'm so sorry holly xx

Disney, I really hope ur scan on Saturday shows a little bouncing baby in there xx

We've been for dinner at wetherspoons. I had chicken & rib combo then sticky toffee pudding. I'm such a pig lol picked up some over bump maternity leggings today. They r huge but mine have really been hurting my stomach!!

Xxx


----------



## almosthere

I'm having chicken enchilada casserole tonight yum just got out of the oven!


----------



## Christina86

Well... I went to McDonald's before and near abt threw up at the smell
Of a Big Mac.


----------



## Pippylu

I wish food made me sick...I have some mild nausea and all that does is make me not want water, which I need!


----------



## Christina86

It's really the first time it's been that bad. Kinda made me happy bc I really don't have many symptoms.


----------



## twickywabbit

Well all was good today at my scan. Saw a little bean measuring 6 weeks and 2 days. Due date officially november 6th :cloud9:


----------



## Pippylu

twickywabbit said:


> Well all was good today at my scan. Saw a little bean measuring 6 weeks and 2 days. Due date officially november 6th :cloud9:

That's awesome, congrats! Got my dating scan next Monday at 6w6d


----------



## missfrick

Ok hi everyone! I'm pretty bad at keeping up on the forum but I will try!

My name is Ariella and I am 31. I am married and mom to Freya, who turned 1 on March 1 - which is also conception day (LOL). I am due November 22. I live in Canada and sell high end kid's clothes that are still comfortable and functional for playing in - seriously such a fun and rewarding job.

I hope to catch up and make friends with you lovely ladies - I'm so late to the game - last time I was due March 6th so I was first to the party, 103 pages in is intimidating for me. I am still close with many of my March 2015 moms so hopefully we can foster some amazing relationships here too! I'll try to check in daily!


----------



## darkriver

Well I crawled into bed at 7pm and apart from getting up twice slept until through. Got my ex husband sleeping on my couch whilst he is visiting Lucy and this morning she must have woken up and her nappy came off and she was screaming for ages. I feel awful.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Why do you feel awful dark river these things happen don't worry chick when will you get your blood results I thought they would have had tbem a bit quicker I got them the next day when finding out if I was immune to chicken pox. X 

Twicky yaay for your scan! Has it sunk in a bit more now? Mine is Friday!!

Welcome missfrick! Look forward to getting to know you and sharing the journey! :)


----------



## darkriver

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Why do you feel awful dark river these things happen don't worry chick when will you get your blood results I thought they would have had tbem a bit quicker I got them the next day when finding out if I was immune to chicken pox. X
> 
> Twicky yaay for your scan! Has it sunk in a bit more now? Mine is Friday!!
> 
> Welcome missfrick! Look forward to getting to know you and sharing the journey! :)

Well more than feeling annoyed that my ex husband was still asleep and he didnt hear her. She was in a right state sobbing. Friday apparently.


----------



## twickywabbit

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Why do you feel awful dark river these things happen don't worry chick when will you get your blood results I thought they would have had tbem a bit quicker I got them the next day when finding out if I was immune to chicken pox. X
> 
> Twicky yaay for your scan! Has it sunk in a bit more now? Mine is Friday!!
> 
> Welcome missfrick! Look forward to getting to know you and sharing the journey! :)


Yeah it has it was such a relief to actually see him/her. :)


----------



## ironmansmummy

Disney feeling all kinds of positive things about your scan on sat:hugs:

:hugs: darkriver, these things happen. Please dont feel bad im sure it was instantly forgotten once she got her mummy cuddle xxx

Hi Missfrick congrats and welcome

Christina is it bad that although youve just told us big mac makes you sick....its 9.30 in morning and just themeer mention of a big mac has made me want one. My last pregnancy miccy D chips were most definatly a craving of mine. Now its just FOOD haha. Im not even 5 weeks but cant stop eating, i was on a diet 2 weeks ago:dohh:

We got our new bed delievered yesterday whcih we bought with our wedding gift money. Our old bed was ridiculously close to the ground and the mattress was basically nonexistant (it came with dh, hes 6f4 so needs a kingsize his feet used to hang off the end of my old double bed:haha: anyway we go this huge Oak bed with the most amazing mattress, bedside tables and lamps and new bedding:cloud9: I did not want to get out of bed this morning.....so glad we got this bed in time for being pregnant lol


----------



## darkriver

Friday cant come quick enough I will be 6wk5 days


----------



## KatieSweet

Twicky - yay, happy news :)
Missfrick - welcome! :)

AFM - had really bad heartburn yesterday before bed. I have issues with acid reflux at times ever since going off birth control in Jan '14, but this time it was pretty painful. Really hope it was a fluke, but I'm guessing it's going to be one of my symptoms :(


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ironman - so jealous we are looking for a new bed at the minute, we can't afford anything too special but I am thinking of trying to squeeze in a king size because we never seem to have enough room and there's usually a little person climbing in with us which is sure to continue with a little one on the way :) 

Katiesweet- I have only ever had it mildly but my friend had it bad and she swore by milkshakes it really helped her heartburn! X


----------



## CarlyP

twickywabbit said:


> Well all was good today at my scan. Saw a little bean measuring 6 weeks and 2 days. Due date officially november 6th :cloud9:

:happydance::happydance:



missfrick said:


> Ok hi everyone! I'm pretty bad at keeping up on the forum but I will try!
> 
> My name is Ariella and I am 31. I am married and mom to Freya, who turned 1 on March 1 - which is also conception day (LOL). I am due November 22. I live in Canada and sell high end kid's clothes that are still comfortable and functional for playing in - seriously such a fun and rewarding job.
> 
> I hope to catch up and make friends with you lovely ladies - I'm so late to the game - last time I was due March 6th so I was first to the party, 103 pages in is intimidating for me. I am still close with many of my March 2015 moms so hopefully we can foster some amazing relationships here too! I'll try to check in daily!

Don't worry about the 103 pages, we all catch up with new things each day :hugs: I hope we'll all carry on throughout and afterwards :)


----------



## almosthere

Twicky we have the same due date! :)

Dark stuff like that happens with kids my sons fallen out of bed numerous times i felt horrible big hugs! 

Welcome miss Frick and congrats on number 2!


----------



## almosthere

Dark you must be due Nov 6 too as I'll be 645 days Friday too! So far 3 of us that I've noticed with same due date :)


----------



## CarlyP

Good morning ladies :flower:

Nausea has hit this morning full force, it really doesn't go well with hiccups either! But I'm happy for the symptom - bring it on :haha:

Just waiting for washer to finish then I'm going to attempt to hang some clothes outside.

What's everyones plans for today? xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I wish I still had a washing line was thinking how it's a washing out day! Our lines got ripped down with some really bad wind a few months ago and haven't been put back up. I'm really considering getting a dryer since I don't know how I'll manage with washing for 6 people in the winter when baby comes! 

I took ds to speech therapy this morning then back to school and I'm home now feet up with a book :) x


----------



## CarlyP

Oo sounds perfect!

We have on of the rotary ones, doesn't take up any room, just have to stop the kids from swinging on it!


----------



## Jox

Welcome missfrick!! I've always been due towards the end of the month (28th, 22nd and 24th) this time it's the 3rd so will be one of the first in the group to have baby (I'll be induced 2 weeks early too) X

Twicky, yay for amazing scan X

I've got some bedding in the washing machine so will go and put that out on the line soon, OH put some out the other day, definitely getting to be that weather now X

I'm still getting a bit of mild nausea but the tiredness... Omg. Thinking of ringing me and seeing if they checked my iron levels when they did my bloods xx


----------



## darkriver

Tiredness is awful I slept loads last night but I am still exhausted.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Hello Ladies :flower: Hope we are all feeling well considering prego symptoms :hugs: welcome and congratulations to anyone who is new

Lovely day here too for the washing but I've lost all the pegs to the horrible wind we had over the last couple months :shrug: limited radiator space so like Elmo I might have a nosey for a dryer

I was going to join a gym but I've saved myself a membership by getting a cross trainer from a boot sale website :happydance: I'm going to get some pregnancy yoga videos, been feeling so low and lethargic so need to boost my energy :happydance: apparently there is a free aqua natal class on Wednesdays so think I might attend that once I have had my scan :thumbup: been feeling nauseaus all morning so welcoming a break for a couple hours :haha:


----------



## ironmansmummy

Jox if your dont mind me asking are you being induced early because of your wee boy being born sleeping? I got induced 3 weeks early with my rainbow because of what happened with our first, im hoping im still going to be high risk and be induced early again because as soon as I hit around 32 weeks I know il start panicking about movement again. Last time I was given sacn every 2 weeks then weekly between 34 weeks and 37.


----------



## cskme_

November 17th!


----------



## Jox

Yes ironmansmummy. I have fortnightly scans from about 24 weeks with induction at 38 weeks. That's was the plan with my 2nd (my 1st rainbow) but he had other ideas, stopped growing after 32 weeks and was delivered at 34 weeks. With my 3rd (2nd rainbow) it went a bit more to plan altho I ended up spend 35-37 weeks in hospital because I just wasn't confident with his growth at the 35 week scan plus I was for the first time passing the gestation Kasper died and was born at. I've obviously not seen the consultant this time but doubt very much the plan will change. A lot of the induction is for our wellbeing too. It's an awful lot to expect us to keep going past the full gestation stage knowing the additional worries it brings. As much as I'd absolutely love to just let it all happen naturally I know onc I hit 32 weeks the panic will start xx

I have heard occasions where once a healthy baby is born the person is no longer high risk but that is absolutely ridiculous!!! Esp if no reason is found for the loss!!! I'm sure once uve seen ur consultant ull be reassured and if ur not u can request to see someone else until u have a care plan u r happy with xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I've just got home from work. Will catch up soon!!


----------



## ironmansmummy

Thank you Jox, Iv heard of others no longer being high risk too with their second rainbow. Which made me panic a bit. Il speak to the midwife at my booking in and tell her my concerns hopefully il be pit on high risk straight away or they will at least let me see a consultant to talk through my concerns....no cause was ever found for my Eoin he just stopped moving no reason :shrug:


----------



## cherub sweets

yaaay! for awesome scan @ Jox and twicky

welcome to the new girls....

awww what wouldn't I do for a new bed right now. congrats on getting yours @ Iron

yesterday was my scan and we have 2 sacs with beautiful heartbeats. so i'm expecting twins:cloud9:

had nausea this morning, grateful it has gone down now. can't deal


----------



## darkriver

cherub sweets said:


> yaaay! for awesome scan @ Jox and twicky
> 
> welcome to the new girls....
> 
> awww what wouldn't I do for a new bed right now. congrats on getting yours @ Iron
> 
> yesterday was my scan and we have 2 sacs with beautiful heartbeats. so i'm expecting twins:cloud9:
> 
> had nausea this morning, grateful it has gone down now. can't deal

Congrats cherub xx


----------



## Jox

Wow cherubs!!! Twins!!! How exciting. So pleased for u xx

Exactly ironmansmummy, how can they possibly say ur not high risk when they have no reason for Eoin dying. I'm the same with Kasper, altho with Leo stopping growing too can only assume same this happened to Kasper but wasn't picked up.

My referral has been made to my consultant but I don't normally see him till after 20ish weeks. Should get a letter in the next few weeks with my first appt on it xx


----------



## darkriver

Is anyone having issues with clingy children? Lucy has become extremely clingy where she screams when I try to move away from her, its difficult as I am alone most of the time,


----------



## almosthere

Cherub how exciting congrats! We're you hoping for twins?


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Congrats & welcome cassandra! :hugs:

Cherub, how exciting!!!

I had my scan this morning. Saw a little nugget with a strong heartbeat! 
https://i64.tinypic.com/2sam9v8.png


----------



## almosthere

So congrats great news!


----------



## JemmaLouise

awww congratulations to all those who had positive scans and cherub... twins!! double congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## missfrick

I think my cat knows I'm pregnant. He has been around a lot more, and also threw up on my coat the other day.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yaay positive scans and TWINS! I was determined someone on this thread would have twins lol congratulations!!!

Snow that's so good after your scare as well. 

That made me laugh with the cat being sick on your coat haha

Just got to get through tomorrow then it's scan day for me!!! Xx


----------



## almosthere

I have a cat as well and I think she also knows as she is more cuddly and wants to lay right on my stomach


----------



## missfrick

Omg twins - so exciting!

I have a scan tomorrow even though I'll only be 4+3. My ob I'd leaving for 3 weeks and if I don't get it tomorrow they said I'd have to use a different OB (so dumb). I hope they can tell if it's ectopic or not but I think it's too early (I'm high risk for ectopics). I had some faint pink spotting yesterday and today, I think it is weird pressure from coughing (the plague is going through my house) or maybe IB (never had it before). Gonna get betas redone too (stupid clinic doc ordered 1 round only - that tells nothing!)


----------



## JemmaLouise

good luck for all those getting scans tomorrow, mines not for another week... come on time... fly!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Twins wow!! Congrats!

Congrats to all new ladies and positive scans!

I think my cat knows I'm pregnant too...its not been home.for 8 days :lol: must think it has better things to do than stick around with three kids to terrorise it.

Ironmansmummy when I was pregnant with ds2 we invested in a Super King Size bed...best thing we ever bought. Its huge and so comfy.

Hugs to ladies having early inductions! By my LMP I'm due 28th October but I'm adding two weeks on top of that because I always go over so I expect I will deliver around 9th/10th November ish!

Darkriver how are you? What happened with your LOs nappy? Did it leak?


----------



## smileyfaces

Holy bloat!!!! Its out of control. Please tell me other people are having serious bloating too?! I'm fat and have a belly anyway but this bloat is actually making me look pregnant and I really don't want people asking questions yet!


Spoiler
https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/Mobile%20Uploads/20160316_162652.jpg


----------



## darkriver

Serious bloating here. My ex husband hadnt seen me in three weeks and he saw the bump. He was like omg your pregnant.


----------



## Jox

Yay snow bunnies !! Congrats on ur lovely scan and lovely little blob X

Yes bloat here too smiley!! It's killing me!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ironmansmummy

Snow gorgeous scan:hugs:

Omg omg omg Twins!! Congrats Cherub:baby::baby:

My sisters cat used to always sit on my tummy last time i was pregnant and she is one of those cats that hates sitting on humans.....actually just hates people:haha:

Thank you Jox :hugs: its so helpful to have someone else that knows what your going through:hugs:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Thanks everyone! :hugs:

Smiley, I've got some serious bloat going on too!


----------



## darkriver

Her bedsheets were dry and dont stink of urine so I think it was a case of her being left and she thought we had left her.:cry:. She has been clingy all day.


----------



## JemmaLouise

The bloating is real here too, I'm chunky anyway but I look proper pregnant today :haha:


----------



## KatieSweet

Welcome and congrats new ladies!



JemmaLouise said:


> I was going to join a gym but I've saved myself a membership by getting a cross trainer from a boot sale website :happydance: I'm going to get some pregnancy yoga videos, been feeling so low and lethargic so need to boost my energy :happydance:

I'm trying my hardest to get back into an exercise routine, too. It definitely helps me feel more energetic, helps me sleep better, etc. I just bought a fitness tracker. 



cherub sweets said:


> yesterday was my scan and we have 2 sacs with beautiful heartbeats. so i'm expecting twins:cloud9:

Yay! We have twins in the group! Fantastic! Congrats x 2 :)



sn0wbunnie said:


> I had my scan this morning. Saw a little nugget with a strong heartbeat!

Wonderful! Happy for you :)



missfrick said:


> I think my cat knows I'm pregnant. He has been around a lot more, and also threw up on my coat the other day.

I don't have a cat, but my mom told me that back when she was pregnant with my brother, my parents' cat who was usually cold and distant with my mom suddenly got really cuddly and sweet with her. She was really miffed by it!


----------



## CarlyP

Welcome Cassandra and congratulations :)

WOW Twins double blessing Cherub :)

Gorgeous scan snow :flower:

:hugs: Jox and iron, I really hope your consultants listen to you both and keep you high risk xx

I feel very bloated also, but feel peckish all the time, I don't think I could eat a meal I just need to nibble.


----------



## darkriver

Tomorrow is the anniversary on when I mc baby alex. I was 8 weeks when I began bleeding. I am hoping I can keep things together.


----------



## CarlyP

:hugs: dark xxxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs dark xx


----------



## Jox

Lots of love dark xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hugs for tomorrow dark, emotional time xx


----------



## ironmansmummy

:hugs: dark, thinking of you and Baby Alex xxxx


----------



## xQuinnx

Thinking of you darkriver :hugs:


----------



## ravila

Hello all! I was on the October / November line according to my EDD but was confirmed with a viable pregnancy today! Heard and saw the heartbeat and measured 5w5d. Estimated date is now November 11, 2016. Can i join in?


----------



## CarlyP

Of course! Welcome and congratulations


----------



## JemmaLouise

:hugs: darkriver 

welcome ravila and congratulations :)

Going bed... feel so sick :cry:


----------



## kls9503

What a lovely scan, snow! Wonderful news, cherub! Mind if we see your scan too?

All you ladies with early scans are making me jealous! I don't see my ob until the first and I bet I won't get a scan until a week or two after that! The clinic stays super busy and booked up. The waiting is killing me. Time is moving soooo slowwwwllllllyyyy.


----------



## almosthere

Dark:hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Welcome ravila congrats!

Bloating is definitely an issue even days after my FET before I knew I was pregnant haven't been able to button my pants! 

Kls I feel your pain the wait is excruciating haha I just want this week to be over so I can say I get my scan "this week" ahhhh


----------



## Christina86

I used my last clear blue digital today and it said 3+. I don't know why but that made me feel better =]


----------



## darkriver

Christina86 said:


> I used my last clear blue digital today and it said 3+. I don't know why but that made me feel better =]

It made everyone feel better I think. Its so lovely to see.


----------



## Dxliana

Congrats Ravila! :) :hugs:


----------



## Dxliana

Christina86 said:


> I used my last clear blue digital today and it said 3+. I don't know why but that made me feel better =]


Congrats Christina! :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Congrats ravilla!!

Well bad night for me. Picked my youngest up from nursery yesterday and heard them telling another mum they had been trying to phone her as her daughter had been poorly all day, then also another child had gone to the Dr's and been sent to hospital with tonsilitis and a kidney infection poor thing, and I just though oh here we go, ds has only to look at someone with tonsilitis and will catch it and sure enough by bed time he had a temp and was up and down all night, older ds had nightmares, fatigue has not done my nausea any favours this morning! I'm a bit tempted to keep them off school today and have a duvet day but I had better not. Littlest will be staying home with me obviously x


----------



## ironmansmummy

Oh Elmo what a horrible night. Hope your wee one starts to feeel better soon. Duvet day sounds like the perfect plan:thumbup:


----------



## Jox

Oh no elmo!! I hope u and ur littlest can have a lovely lazy day xx

Ok here. Think I'm having a bit of a wobble. Getting close to when I started bleeding last time. Don't seem to be sleeping great, doesn't help that the youngest was up a couple of times plus then up early and has done nothing but cry and be marry since he's woke up!!

We r off to see a cat once he's done nursery tho. We adopted our cat back in August and want another so going to visit one from the same lady.

7 weeks today. 5 weeks 5 days till dating scan. Not gonna lie, the idea of booking a private scan for about 10 weeks keeps popping up but I know it's a silly idea, I just have to be patient.

Xx


----------



## Scarlett P

:hugs: darkriver :hugs:

Wow, twins - how exciting Cherub, congrats! And yay for all the other scans over the last 24 hours.

Elmo - we bought a dryer when DD was 1 because every time she teethed she was really sick and I couldn't turn clean bedding around quick enough. It's one of the best appliances we ever bought and I'm sure you won't regret it!

UK ladies, have you all had your booking in appointments through? I've still not had a date for mine and was wondering if I should start chasing it up or if still too early?!


----------



## cupcake23

I've seemed to have missed lots! Working three 13 hour shifts in a row has done me in and meant I haven't been able to keep up with you all, I hope everyone is well.

I had a meltdown this morning, think my pregnancy hormones are kicking in, my house is a tip and on my one day off I don't want to be cleaning but my husband was ignoring me my dd was having a tantrum, so I just burst into tears and had to walk away &#128555; Great start to the morning, didn't have a good nights sleep and I'm back to work tomorrow so just dreading the next 48hrs. 

Cherub congratulations on the twins&#128522;

Jox if it makes you feel better then book a scan for 10 weeks. Had a another episode of spotting last night so tempted myself to make sure everything is ok. 

Scarlett I still haven't heard back from the midwives about booking me, I'll leave it another 1 week before I chase it up x


----------



## cupcake23

Elmo I hope your lo gets better and you get some rest today x


----------



## ironmansmummy

Jox do whatever you need to do to put your mind at ease:hugs:

Im becoming so stressed ablut my booking in appointment. I phoned gp last week and said there was no space for next couple of weeks and template hadnt been made up further so to phone today. So i have and its still not made up:growlmad: they said to phone back again by end of next week, i told them thats what they said last week so she took my name and number incase its made up in next 2 days if not il need to phone. Problem is there is only 2 booking in appointments a week:dohh: In my work its not as simple as taking a late lunch, I need to get a swap im usually nurse in charge so need another senior nurse to cover me. Not that easy at last minute. I also have a lot of questions, i stopped taking my citalopram when i found out and I can feel my stress level risning. With my last pregnancy I was on aspirin and 5mg of folic acid at the minute im taking 400mg dont know if i need to be taking more:cry: None of this is helping my stress i know im not far along but i like to know plans:haha:


----------



## Jox

Hugs Hun, u could of continued ur citalpram. I was on it when I got my bfp last year. Doc just changed me to a different one. Even tho citalpram isn't dangerous the one she swapped me to is more pregnancy friendly iykwim. I actually stopped taking mine altogether just before my bfp too. Plus is not good to just stop taking them X

Here it's says booking in is done between 8-10 weeks. I got mine early coz she was sorting my early scan out.

I might have a look at scans, just don't want to 'waste' money iykwim x


----------



## ironmansmummy

I know its not good to just stop.....but I would hate to take do anything that is bad for baby. If i cant get a midwife appointment next week il get a gp one. My last pregnancy my gp wouldnt listen to me when I told her everything the consultant had told me what to do when i fell pregnant again :dohh: can you remember the name of the other drug they gave you?


----------



## Jox

Yes it's amitriptyline x


----------



## Jox

I've probably been long overdue coming off my tab,eats but had been stalling due to events that I knew was coming up in my personal life. Kind of used them as a safety net iykwim? But I ran out of my prescription before my bfp and thought maybe I should just give it ago without them xx


----------



## Christina86

Yeah it was calming. Things are going in the right direction. Esp since while I have some symptoms that aren't consistent. Well minus the tiredness! Even the queasiness/ nausea is random still. 

I look huge though. Pregnancy bloat is no joke. I look like I did with my daughter at about 12-15 weeks. I still have some "flubber" from her but when I lay down I can sort of feel where my belly is getting a little hard. Just like with my daughter it's when I lay on my side I feel it the most. 

I am counting down for my first appt (confirmation!) it's next Friday. I am hoping that my first scan appt will be soon after but I think I'll have to wait 2-3 weeks out. Though I hope they will do it before the 18th. I want to know all is ok in there. Plus we have family coming to town for our daughters birthday on the 20th (her 1st birthday is April 27th) and I want to announce when they are here and need time to get a promoted to big sister or only child expiring shirt!


----------



## KatieSweet

Welcome and congrats Ravilla!

Darkriver - thinking of you today :hugs:



ElmoBumpToBe said:


> ds has only to look at someone with tonsilitis and will catch it and sure enough by bed time he had a temp and was up and down all night

Awwww well that stinks! I hope he feels better soon! 



Jox said:


> 7 weeks today. 5 weeks 5 days till dating scan. Not gonna lie, the idea of booking a private scan for about 10 weeks keeps popping up but I know it's a silly idea, I just have to be patient.

Do whatever makes you feel most at ease. If you're alright and not too anxious about waiting, then wait, but if you feel anxious or stressed, it's OK to not wait :hugs:

AFM - Nausea when I woke up this morning. I guess that show's on the road. 
When I miscarried in 2014 I only made it to 5w5d... I'm 5w6d today. It's a milestone! 
And my fitness tracker with heart rate monitor arrived today. That should help me get moving again but responsibly!


----------



## cherub sweets

Thanks everyone:hugs::hugs::cloud9:

almostthere. yes I prayed for twins, as I ttc for sometime before conceiving through ivf

@fls. didn't ask for a print out. would def request for one at my next scan as I feel like looking at it over and over.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Congrats & welcome ravila! :hugs:


----------



## MerryAnn

Congratulations ladies :)


----------



## Scarlett P

I know what you mean about getting frustrated with not knowing when appointments are - I'll also need notice to sort work/childcare (hospital here won't let you take children to scans) 

I paid £65 for my early scan both this time and last time and for me it's defo worth it. I know some people are happy to wait for 12 wk scan but I wanted to know all was ok before the and it has helped me relax. Where I am they won't tell you gender at 20 wk scan - you have to pay for extra scan then. We're happy to have a surprise but as so many people find out these days I feel like my early scan is instead of a gender scan, if that makes sense?

Elmo, sorry didn't see your earlier message, hope you're having a better day!


----------



## missfrick

So my scan was a bust (I figured it would be) - too early to see anything except a thickening of my endometrium; still a good sign. It's so dumb because my OB is going on holidays for 3 weeks and they said if I couldn't see him this week he couldn't be my OB - even though I'm barely pregnant. My BFP was even darker today so I'm staying positive, but it's getting harder to hide this from my mom (I don't drive and she takes me to all my appointments). I am gonna ask for more blood draws to make sure everything is OK.


----------



## ironmansmummy

Miss frick that sounds so silly your ob being on holiday so you miss out on being his patient!

I have just had the most amazing idea on how to tell our parents we pregnant. We got married in January (its been a very busy few months of weddings:haha:) and just got a phone call to say our official pics are ready. So we gonna make up photo books for the parents with the wedding photos, then the last page we will have a pic of my husband myself(holding a pic of Eoin) Lewis who will be either holding a sign or tshirt that says Big Brother, then the caption of on the bottom saying something along the lines of 'the complete **** family' what you guys think? Im usually too excited tell the parents straight away so iv gotten really carried away with have a reveal:haha:


----------



## Jox

That's a lovely idea ironmansmummy. I want to do some thing fun this time too. Never have before and think it would be cool xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I'm so unimaginative! We will probably just say "erm yeah we are having a baby" :lol:


----------



## Jox

I have 2 ideas, one is me and OH with our bellies out, his says beer and mine says baby or something like that or do the photo of the shoes. Dads, mums, then the boys then some little booties which say due Nov 16 x


----------



## Jox

Altho that's likely o just be 'fb' announcement, family we will probably visit and tell one at a time. Convinced I'm not doing it till after dating scan tho X

Had to tell my mum at the spa day thing the other day tho as they pulled me to one side to say they couldn't do the massage on me!!!!! I had no way round not telling her!!! Would of preferred not to but she's happy xx


----------



## ser523

Oh, so fun! I love announcement ideas! 

I was away on a work trip when I got my BFP. I knew it was a possiblity, so I brought a shirt with me (that I had bought when we tried a few months ago) that said "I can't keep calm, I'm going to be a mommy" I wore the shirt on the airplane home and when DH picked me up, I asked him if he liked my shirt! And *lol* before he looked, he definitely gave me the husband "yes, of course I like your shirt" but then he really looked at it ^_^

I'm not sure how we're going to tell our parents, but I do have plans for our big announcement and for my sister and two friends. I got my sister and two good friends some tumblers that say "Only the best sisters/friends get promoted to auntie". I'm going to mail them each their tumbler, without telling them anything, so they can get them and be completely surprised! :) And for our big announcement after the first trimester is over, I want to take a shoe picture. DH and I both wore converse at our wedding, so I want to get a picture with our wedding shoes and the baby converse I have. I've been planning it for ages, since we started talking about ttc, and I'm super excited :D


----------



## ironmansmummy

Jox i think the beer belly baby belly thing is hilarious!! 
Ser how cute is your husband answering before even looking, kinda thing mine would do. I wore converse to my wedding too sooo comfy:haha:


----------



## almosthere

Cherub that's amazing I'm so happy for you! Ivf is such a pain in the butt so glad you got two for the price of one just like you wished for a miracle!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Love your announcement ideas! 

Missfrick glad the scan went well in terms of showing as much as was possible :)

I think I plan on lining up the boys up in size order with signs that say something but I don't know what yet!

Well who knows how I am going to manage those sleepless nights because I...am...so so tired!!! Little ones been on and off all day bless him with a temp of 39 so have him doubled up on ibuprofen and calpol as one at a time wasn't cutting it. Got antibiotics from the docs. 

Scan in the morning!!! So scared!! Xx


----------



## Jox

So exciting elmo. What time is ur scan? I hope ur lo starts to feel better soon. Mines been so marry all day, I swears it's coz he was up a couple of times then tried to get up at 6am, no chance!!! Sent him back to bed and he actually went till nearly 7 but it's left him tired and grumpy!!! Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Oscar has been off school today with a sick bug...that's twice in 9 days that he has had a bug. Really wish people wouldn't send their poorly kids in school and pass their germs to everyone else grrrr.

Elmo exciting for your scan!!


----------



## Jox

Oh and OH isn't up do the belly thing :haha: gonna keep trying to pursued him tho lol x


----------



## ironmansmummy

Oh no Elmo and smiley nothing worse than poorly wee ones! Elmo your scan will be fine, if you can get a pic so we can all squeee over how cute baba is!
Jox you have to persuade him i wanna see pics lol


----------



## KatieSweet

No clue yet how I would announce anything :haha: 
Definitely want to do something funny though. Will have to browse around Pinterest for some ideas when the time is right!


----------



## Scarlett P

Loving the ideas! We've been working on ours the last 2 days. Want to tell my family at Easter when it's my mums birthday as I don't know when we'll next all be together. Mum has said she wants a recent photo of us so we're trying to pose in front of fridge and have used fridge magnet letters to spell it out! Only thing is DD won't pose argh! 

For in laws and friends think we're going to buy a t shirt for DD to wear and see how long it takes for someone to notice!

Sorry to hear some of you ladies have poorly LOs. It's hard enough looking after them when they're well atm :S

Hope your scan goes well Elmo!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

So I've been spotting since I found out I was pregnant. Well, now I am full on bleeding ever since my internal scan yesterday. I called my doc & he said that it can be normal after an internal & to give it another day to stop. If not, then to call him back tomorrow. Ahhhhhhh!


----------



## Jox

Oh no!! That's not good. Be sure to call them. Was all fine at ur scan? Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh no snowbunnie!! Hope all is okay xx


----------



## ironmansmummy

:hugs: snowbunnie fingerscrossed everything ok xx


----------



## missfrick

Sn0wbunnie I hope everything is OK! Do you have a sensitive cervix? Because that can cause bleeding. Did you pass any clots? How scary! I passed one at 12.5 weeks with DD and it scared the crap out of me! Call tomorrow and see what they can do!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Snow how stressful I really hope that all is ok, keep us posted Hun xx

Scan is 10.20 xx


----------



## almosthere

Fx all is ok snow!


----------



## almosthere

I bought a shirt online it says every sidekick needs a super hero and it has my son's name on it and says comming Nov 2016 for the baby :) my in laws will see on Skype because they live in another country and ds will wear the shirt for them and my parents. I'll prob just take his picture that day and post on Facebook


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry to hear that Sn0wbunnie, hope bleeding stops soon and you're ok xx


----------



## kls9503

:hugs: sn0wbunnie! Hope everything is okay!


----------



## BSelck24

missfrick said:


> I think my cat knows I'm pregnant. He has been around a lot more, and also threw up on my coat the other day.

I keep up with this thread but am so early on in my pregnancy that I don't comment much! But this... This just had me on the floor laughing!

Your cat totally knows lol


----------



## BSelck24

sn0wbunnie said:


> So I've been spotting since I found out I was pregnant. Well, now I am full on bleeding ever since my internal scan yesterday. I called my doc & he said that it can be normal after an internal & to give it another day to stop. If not, then to call him back tomorrow. Ahhhhhhh!

Oh no snowbunnie!! I bet it is just from the scan but I'll be praying for you just in case!!


----------



## darkriver

Hugs Sn0wbunnie. 
Hopefully get my test results today and also got my scan tonight. Its not until half five so today is going to be a really long day. I am feeling a lot more positive now.


----------



## JemmaLouise

oh sn0wbunnie :hugs: hoping everything is just fine x

good luck with today darkriver x


----------



## JemmaLouise

almosthere said:



> I bought a shirt online it says every sidekick needs a super hero and it has my son's name on it and says comming Nov 2016 for the baby :) my in laws will see on Skype because they live in another country and ds will wear the shirt for them and my parents. I'll prob just take his picture that day and post on Facebook

That's very cute :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Elmo good luck for scan day!

Dark best of luck for your results. Really hoping for the best for you.

I have a midwife appointment at 10.15.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Good luck Elmo and smiley :hugs: I have woken up to feeling fine, no symptoms... feeling slightly worried :nope:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

We are so early sat waiting now and feel so sick!!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck!!!


----------



## ironmansmummy

Good luck Elmo:hugs:


----------



## darkriver

Good luck hunni x


----------



## smileyfaces

How did it go Elmo?!

Carly, midwife has told me about the 5mg of folic acid :haha: finally someone has told me!


----------



## JemmaLouise

smileyfaces said:


> How did it go Elmo?!
> 
> Carly, midwife has told me about the 5mg of folic acid :haha: finally someone has told me!

We have the same bmi and I never got told :haha:


----------



## Jox

I hope all scans and apps r going well so far today xx

I've been for breakfast again, I seriously need to stop it lol

No news here. At work tonight and tomorrow night which I'm dreading but trying to stay positive so it goes a bit better than if I allow myself to be tired and miserable. X


----------



## darkriver

JemmaLouise said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> How did it go Elmo?!
> 
> Carly, midwife has told me about the 5mg of folic acid :haha: finally someone has told me!
> 
> We have the same bmi and I never got told :haha:Click to expand...

Me either?


----------



## KatieSweet

Sn0wbunnie - hope that it's just a case of cervix irritation... hugs and keeping my FX for you xx

AFM, nothing new really.. 6 weeks today though, that feels good. 1,5 weeks to go before my scan.


----------



## smileyfaces

Hope work goes quick Jox xx

Snowbunnie hope you're okay today x

Elmo let us know about the scan!

Happy 6 weeks Katie! 8 weeks for me today!


----------



## JemmaLouise

I hope Elmo is alright and the scan went well <3


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Thanks ladies. Not bleeding this morning! It MUST have just been from the internal scan & it irritating my cervix. There were no clots, but it was flowing like a light period, so very scary! 

Hope your scan goes well, Elmo!


----------



## JemmaLouise

sn0wbunnie said:


> Thanks ladies. Not bleeding this morning! It MUST have just been from the internal scan & it irritating my cervix. There were no clots, but it was flowing like a light period, so very scary!
> 
> Hope your scan goes well, Elmo!

:hugs: I'm glad there hasn't been any further bleeding, sounds like an irritated cervix 

Guys anyone have days where you wake up feeling fine? I've not got anything going on today and it's making me nervous... just started having a couple cramps but been having that all the way through so I'm not concerned :shrug:


----------



## Jox

Constant mind games isn't it Jemma :-(

Hope all is ok with elmo X

Snow bunny, so glad uve not had anymore bleeding xx


----------



## Jox

Jemma, just noticed on our tickers, ur 4 days ahead but only 2 days less to go iykwim?? X


----------



## JemmaLouise

It is Jox, I'm just praying they return as I'm constantly and I mean constantly fearing another MMC :cry:

With the ticker I put in my due date but my length of time adjusted when I put in my LMP because I used a 30 day cycle, O CD16, 14 day luteal phase. Them tickers just use 28 days otherwise I believe :shrug:


----------



## Jox

Aww right maybe that's y!!

When is ur scan? Xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

My private scan is next Thursday, seems so far away :dohh: wish I'd booked it sooner, only left it until 8+4 so I was guaranteed to see a heartbeat :dohh:


----------



## smileyfaces

I've been so tempted to book one but still not done it. I have my NHS dating scan in 14 days!


----------



## darkriver

Results havent come back yet grrr.


----------



## CarlyP

Glad it's stopped snowbunnie :hugs:

Smiley - Did you get a prescription? 

Elmo - Hope all's ok :flower:

So much to catch up on lol.

Are any of you snoring? This is becomming quite an issue with OH :( I've had a look at a throat spray but unsure if it's safe to use, it's by nytol.


----------



## CarlyP

They're really taking their time Dark!


----------



## darkriver

CarlyP said:


> They're really taking their time Dark!

They did some urine result apparantly but i dont remember them doing these lol. I am going to pic up my lg from nursery and go from there. My friend is picking me up at quater past 4 to take me to scan appointment so I will ring them then. Otherwise I will have to wait until Monday


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

So sorry it's taken a while we went and looked at baby things and got some lunch!!

Scan went perfectly :) saw and heard a lovely heartbeat at 150bpm and out of my two possible dates where I said I could only possibly be two days further on and no less, I am further on so will now be due 30th October but I hope you will let me stay with you all! So happy xxx


----------



## JemmaLouise

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> So sorry it's taken a while we went and looked at baby things and got some lunch!!
> 
> Scan went perfectly :) saw and heard a lovely heartbeat at 150bpm and out of my two possible dates where I said I could only possibly be two days further on and no less, I am further on so will now be due 30th October but I hope you will let me stay with you all! So happy xxx

I'm so happy it all went well :hugs: :happydance: I think you, smiley and I are all dated end of October so no you're not going anywhere :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

That's great Elmo!! I'm due October too! But love this November group :D


----------



## Jox

Ur definitely not going anywhere, yay for the fab scan!! Even tho I'm due early November, I'll be having baby middle of October xx


----------



## Jox

Jemmalouise, call and see if u can bring it forward a bit? Xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

Jox said:


> Jemmalouise, call and see if u can bring it forward a bit? Xx

I might do, I don't know their availability, I think I'll ask :) depends if OH can change days at work :shrug:


----------



## KatieSweet

sn0wbunnie said:


> Thanks ladies. Not bleeding this morning! It MUST have just been from the internal scan & it irritating my cervix. There were no clots, but it was flowing like a light period, so very scary!

Whew! Happy it stopped! :)



darkriver said:


> Results havent come back yet grrr.

Ugh. Hope they'll come through for you soon. 



ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Scan went perfectly :) saw and heard a lovely heartbeat at 150bpm and out of my two possible dates where I said I could only possibly be two days further on and no less, I am further on so will now be due 30th October but I hope you will let me stay with you all! So happy xxx

Yay Elmo! Very pleased to hear all is well, and of course you're staying :) x


----------



## smileyfaces

No Carly she told me to ask the Gp for a prescription :dohh:

Dark I hope you manage to get your results! Good luck for the scan :D

Glad you are well snowbunnie x

I have been having stabbing pains on the right hand side for a few days (feels like where my ovary is!) Has anyone ever had an ovarian cyst and can describe what it feels like?


----------



## almosthere

My ovarian cysts would be like that sharp shooting pain on the side it was on then if it bursts it's so painful I almost pass out not fun!


----------



## almosthere

Elmo great news about your scan you must be excited to be expecting sooner than you thought that's a bonus!

I did fet so it's 100 percent accurate that I'm due Nov 6th


----------



## smileyfaces

Yeah its really sharp stabbing pains that take my breath but then goes after a few seconds. Its not round ligament pain as I obviously know what that feels like and its not the same. Hope it goes away soon because its sore!!

Dark any news from your scan?!


----------



## darkriver

Hi just got back! Baby is 4.4 mil and it has a heart beat. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Will post a picture later.


----------



## JemmaLouise

darkriver said:


> Hi just got back! Baby is 4.4 mil and it has a heart beat. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Will post a picture later.

Woooooo :happydance: That's fab!!


----------



## darkriver

New nickname Monkey scan puts me as just six weeks. As soon as the scanner was placed inside you could see the baby and the heart beat.
 



Attached Files:







1929572_697249633745853_4928640301471604879_n.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## smileyfaces

Fab news dark!!! :happydance:


----------



## cupcake23

Hi, had a scan today at work, I've been put back a week &#128543; The dr is sure everything is fine but with my cramping and spotting I'm slightly nervous, also had bloods taken which look good for that gestation so I shall remain hopeful, I was really hoping to see a baby today, oh well x


----------



## JemmaLouise

cupcake23 said:


> Hi, had a scan today at work, I've been put back a week &#128543; The dr is sure everything is fine but with my cramping and spotting I'm slightly nervous, also had bloods taken which look good for that gestation so I shall remain hopeful, I was really hoping to see a baby today, oh well x

I got everything crossed it's all fine hun :hugs: keep positive x


----------



## ser523

Congrats to all the ladies that have had good scans! Very exciting!

Smiley, I've had what they told me was an ovarian cyst (though I'm not sure now if it wasn't just ovulation pain). It was fairly sharp, stabby pain on a side. It would come and go, but last a few seconds each time. 

So I believe I'm somewhere around 4.5 week right now and I'm having these awful lower abdominal pains. Sometimes they feel like menstrual cramps, but a lot they're worse. Last night I had one so bad that it woke me up in the middle of the night and I was in tears. :( No bleeding, but it freaks me out. Especially how bad it was last night. And it's right in the center, not off to either side, so it wouldn't be an ectopic. Anyone else have something similar?


----------



## darkriver

cupcake23 said:


> Hi, had a scan today at work, I've been put back a week &#128543; The dr is sure everything is fine but with my cramping and spotting I'm slightly nervous, also had bloods taken which look good for that gestation so I shall remain hopeful, I was really hoping to see a baby today, oh well x

Hugs cupcake! xxx


----------



## JemmaLouise

ser523 said:


> Congrats to all the ladies that have had good scans! Very exciting!
> 
> Smiley, I've had what they told me was an ovarian cyst (though I'm not sure now if it wasn't just ovulation pain). It was fairly sharp, stabby pain on a side. It would come and go, but last a few seconds each time.
> 
> So I believe I'm somewhere around 4.5 week right now and I'm having these awful lower abdominal pains. Sometimes they feel like menstrual cramps, but a lot they're worse. Last night I had one so bad that it woke me up in the middle of the night and I was in tears. :( No bleeding, but it freaks me out. Especially how bad it was last night. And it's right in the center, not off to either side, so it wouldn't be an ectopic. Anyone else have something similar?

Not so severe that I've been woken up but I have been having pretty harsh cramping this whole pregnancy, can be quite uncomfortable and it's not just the sides either, it's front, centre, sides, even the back... think it's just pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## xQuinnx

ser523 said:


> Congrats to all the ladies that have had good scans! Very exciting!
> 
> Smiley, I've had what they told me was an ovarian cyst (though I'm not sure now if it wasn't just ovulation pain). It was fairly sharp, stabby pain on a side. It would come and go, but last a few seconds each time.
> 
> So I believe I'm somewhere around 4.5 week right now and I'm having these awful lower abdominal pains. Sometimes they feel like menstrual cramps, but a lot they're worse. Last night I had one so bad that it woke me up in the middle of the night and I was in tears. :( No bleeding, but it freaks me out. Especially how bad it was last night. And it's right in the center, not off to either side, so it wouldn't be an ectopic. Anyone else have something similar?

I had something similar about a week ago...didn't wake me up suddenly but gradually woke up realising I was in pain and I really freaked out :-/ everything seems fine so far though so maybe just pregnancy? Scary as hell!


----------



## xQuinnx

darkriver said:


> New nickname Monkey scan puts me as just six weeks. As soon as the scanner was placed inside you could see the baby and the heart beat.

That's fantastic! :happydance:


----------



## ironmansmummy

:hugs:cupcake

:happydance: Dark, what a great nickname Monkey x

Ok girls I know we are all early on, but Next has a sale on this weekend and I think it would do us all good to at least nosey at the wee babygrows....I might buy 1 neutral one:blush:


----------



## cupcake23

Thanks girls. Hope you all have a lovely weekend x


----------



## almosthere

Yay for good scans today ladies! Makes me want mine so badly torture hahaha

Waiting for dinner to come out of the oven and already had a whole half of a garlic bread loaf so bad! I've been starving this afternoon had a oatmeal cream cookie right before the garlic bread and can't wait for dinner oh my


----------



## kls9503

Been thinking about how we will tell our families we are expecting. My first ob appt is April 1. I thought about telling everyone after it since the appt is on April fools day it may be a little silly! Grayson's 5th birthday is April 7 and we always have a get together with close family for cupcakes and to release balloons at the cemetery. So that's a possible day to tell too. However I may just end up waiting until I have my ultrasound which should be middle of april and by then I'd almost be finished with first tri and we would have a scan pic to show everyone. What do you ladies think would be best?


----------



## Christina86

I am going to wait until end of April. My dd 1st birthday is 4-27. So I'm going to compile pictures of her from newborn to 1yr and then the very last one I'm going to have her in a big sister shirt. I want to wait until after the ultrasound so she can hold a picture of it in a frame. 

Was also thinking of doing something with her 1yr pictures and a smash cake and having the frames scan pic in the middle of the messs with my daughter making a face. She always makes these goofy smiles. 

Maybe I'll do both lol


----------



## ironmansmummy

Deleted as not explaining what i mean well xxx sorry


----------



## almosthere

Oh boy so I took all my vitamins and prenatals out and my son opened my b12 vitamin and had one on the table and he was sipping water I don't think he actually got one but it's a vitamin anyhow. Freaked me out though I got up so fast off the couch I pulled my uterus muscle hope baby is okay in there!


----------



## kls9503

@ Christina that's a great idea with the pictures !


----------



## smileyfaces

Great ideas Christina!


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry didn't have chance to come on here yesterday. Congrats to all the ladies who have had good scans today. 

Yes I've had cramping at the start of this preg and my last. I thought it was implantation and then the placenta attaching as well as everything stretching. 

Also had almost like round ligament pain which I now think is down to a pregnancy cyst that was picked up in my early scan - it can be quite uncomfortable at times. 

Smiley how come you've got your NHS scan so soon?

Still not heard from midwives here so think will chase today... 

Happy weekend everyone!

Ps anyone been checking with a Doppler yet?


----------



## smileyfaces

I don't know! They have just booked it for 10 weeks. Gonna go to it and hope they have me back for another one for NT lol

Yes I've been trying to use the Doppler but no luck yet.


----------



## Scarlett P

That happened to my sis she ended up with her 12 wk scan at 8wks and then going back but she has really long cycles so going by lmp she was a lot further along... Fingers crossed you get two! 

I heard at 8 1/2 wks last time
And hoping I will soon this time as we're planning to tell my family next Friday but I would feel better about it if I can hear a hb! 

How early have you heard before?


----------



## smileyfaces

I got the HB at 8+6 last time but just don't think I will get it that early this time because I'm a bit fatter than last time lol (don't know if that makes a difference?!). With my first I think it was around 9/10 weeks when I found it.


----------



## Scarlett P

I don't know if weight makes a difference but I guess knowing what you're listening for defo helps. Only thing is I keep thinking I can almost here those galloping horses I'm so desperate to!


----------



## smileyfaces

I just pick up my own HB in about 5 different places lol I get so excited and then realise in about 1.2 seconds that its my own :dohh:


----------



## Scarlett P

Haha yes me too. I think I might buy some new batteries and see if that helps....


----------



## JemmaLouise

smileyfaces said:


> I don't know! They have just booked it for 10 weeks. Gonna go to it and hope they have me back for another one for NT lol
> 
> Yes I've been trying to use the Doppler but no luck yet.

I asked at my mw appt if I should change it as mines at 10 weeks too as I thought it too early she said if they need to they'll invite you back :thumbup: 

I'm getting my doppler next week :happydance:


----------



## rachieroo

Hi ladies can I join? 

I am expecting baby #3 after two molar pregnancies. I am seriously worried. By my lmp my due date is 11th November my birthday is the 14th :) 

X


----------



## almosthere

Welcome rach wishing you a healthy pregnancy sorry t hear about your previous two.


----------



## Jox

Hi and welcome rach, my OH bday is the 14th and mine the 20th  I'm due a The 3rd. Sorry about ur losses xx

Hi all X

Dark fantastic news about ur scan xx

I have read back but can't remember who posted what, sorry X

Ironmansmummy, r u ok? Saw u delete a comment? Xx

As for me, I feel like crap. Was at work last night, 7pm-2am and back again at 6. Really am struggling with it. I only work part time yet when having ds3 I worked full time with night shifts etc how the hell did I cope before?! That mixed with constant worry that the baby has died is really getting me down. Trying to stay on top of things tho xx


----------



## Jox

Just ordered myself a new fetal Doppler. I have one from before but wanted a better one xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

Still not many symptoms here today... I don't like it, only had about 10 minutes of nausea, no tiredness, no bloating, going toilet fine :shrug: have had some cramping and ewcm?!?! :shrug: where's all my crappy feelings gone...


----------



## cupcake23

Finally got my booking and scan appt today, end of April, I should be around 11-12 weeks by then, its getting very real for me. Now that I know I am a week earlier than expected it makes sense the lack of symptoms I've been having, I'm now dreading the 6 week mark, really hoping hg doesn't get me but seeing as I had it with both previous pregnancies it's not likely.


----------



## CarlyP

darkriver said:


> Hi just got back! Baby is 4.4 mil and it has a heart beat. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Will post a picture later.

:happydance::happydance: So pleased :hugs:



cupcake23 said:


> Hi, had a scan today at work, I've been put back a week &#128543; The dr is sure everything is fine but with my cramping and spotting I'm slightly nervous, also had bloods taken which look good for that gestation so I shall remain hopeful, I was really hoping to see a baby today, oh well x

I think I'm also a week behind, will find out on Friday. I also had spotting/cramping for 5 days. :hugs:



ser523 said:


> Congrats to all the ladies that have had good scans! Very exciting!
> 
> Smiley, I've had what they told me was an ovarian cyst (though I'm not sure now if it wasn't just ovulation pain). It was fairly sharp, stabby pain on a side. It would come and go, but last a few seconds each time.
> 
> So I believe I'm somewhere around 4.5 week right now and I'm having these awful lower abdominal pains. Sometimes they feel like menstrual cramps, but a lot they're worse. Last night I had one so bad that it woke me up in the middle of the night and I was in tears. :( No bleeding, but it freaks me out. Especially how bad it was last night. And it's right in the center, not off to either side, so it wouldn't be an ectopic. Anyone else have something similar?

I have cramps but nothing that severe, have you researched it? 



rachieroo said:


> Hi ladies can I join?
> 
> I am expecting baby #3 after two molar pregnancies. I am seriously worried. By my lmp my due date is 11th November my birthday is the 14th :)
> 
> X

Welcome :) sorry about your losses :hugs:



Jox said:


> Hi and welcome rach, my OH bday is the 14th and mine the 20th  I'm due a The 3rd. Sorry about ur losses xx
> 
> Hi all X
> 
> Dark fantastic news about ur scan xx
> 
> I have read back but can't remember who posted what, sorry X
> 
> Ironmansmummy, r u ok? Saw u delete a comment? Xx
> 
> As for me, I feel like crap. Was at work last night, 7pm-2am and back again at 6. Really am struggling with it. I only work part time yet when having ds3 I worked full time with night shifts etc how the hell did I cope before?! That mixed with constant worry that the baby has died is really getting me down. Trying to stay on top of things tho xx

I'm sorry Jox, it's hard to keep positive when you feel like that. :hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

I can't get through to midwife on the number I'm supposed to ring, so might ring my GP on Monday and ask for my local midwife number instead. Will that work? I'm worried I'll get missed as when I went to EPU they asked if I'd heard anything as they are really back logged.


----------



## bumble b

Wow catching up on here just took me forever lol!

Congratulations to the newcomers & to those beautiful scan pictures :)

My scan is the 31st at 8+2. Booking is on thursday but its at 1:30 & takes 90 mins so told them i will have to pick ds1 up from school at 3 & they were fine about it.

I cooked homemade burgers last night & the smell made me gag! I'm cooking sausage casserole tonight and so far the smell is just making me hungry lol!


----------



## JemmaLouise

so getting all in a flap about feeling fine yesterday I got my scan moved up to this afternoon and I am relieved to say baby was there, where they should be measuring 7w5d so a day behind but not worried :happydance: heartbeat was 161bpm <3
 



Attached Files:







20160319_165415.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## KatieSweet

Yay Jemma!! :happydance: 
Nice and strong little heart rate & gorgeous scan!


----------



## Jox

Yay Jemma, so so pleased for u xxx


----------



## ser523

CarlyP said:


> I have cramps but nothing that severe, have you researched it?

I tried but all I could find was suggestions of gas pains and constipation. Which I've had gas pains, and they weren't as bad as what I have been having. And I'm hesitant to believe constipation, since I've still been going, just less lol. I mean I'm not bleeding, which is a good thing but I'm still concerned. I had a call back from my doctor's office yesterday (they were apparently closed before 4), but the connection was kind of garbled. But he suggested that I pay attention to my body this weekend (obviously, going to the ER if I start bleeding) and call Monday morning and they'll squeeze me in. I'm thinking that's what I'll do. 


JemmaLouise said:


> so getting all in a flap about feeling fine yesterday I got my scan moved up to this afternoon and I am relieved to say baby was there, where they should be measuring 7w5d so a day behind but not worried :happydance: heartbeat was 161bpm <3

Beautiful! So exciting! :D


----------



## ironmansmummy

Aww gemma thats great x

Jox sorry that your not feeling so good. (Im fine just had a numpty moment when writing a post:haha:)

Carly if your worried about being missed just keep on at them and give them no choice but to put you on their list:thumbup:

Im not getting a doppler I know it puts some peoples mind at ease but i think it would drive me nuts and make me panic if I couldnt get the heartbeat. Plus when Eoin passed the midwife found my heartbeat (which was extremely high at 130 cause i was panicing and knew something was wrong) and told me my baby was fine, only to find out 10 mins later he had died....iv never really trusted them since


----------



## ironmansmummy

Very very very jealous of all these scans :nope:


----------



## darkriver

ironmansmummy said:


> Very very very jealous of all these scans :nope:

Dont be mine cost £95. :cry::cry:


----------



## ironmansmummy

Wow thats expensive, but worth it for peace of mind. Waiting 7 weeks for a scan just seems sooooo long! But as ive no concerns I really cant justify an early one x


----------



## JemmaLouise

mine was £59 and really worth it for me :hugs:


----------



## kls9503

Yay jemma! Glad your scan went well!


----------



## Scarlett P

Pleased your scan went well Jemma and hello to the new ladies. 

I didn't have chance to ring midwives today to chase up my appts. Wonder if they'll be open tomorrow...

I'm so unbelievably tired right now and have been all day. Think I'm going to head to bed with a great big bar of chocolate!

Hope everyone is having nice weekends &#128522;


----------



## Christina86

I have been constantly feeling nauseous today. Have eaten but this feeling sucks. It's not even very strong it's just there 

It also doesn't help when my dd crawls up and jumps on me! Ugh.


----------



## almosthere

Jemma congrats a beautiful little baby growing in there! 

I felt so naseaus it's not even funny I had a 45 min drive each way for a friend's party yick I can't believe I didn't puke twice haha and I have a ride maybe that time frame again tomorrow I'll drive this time maybe it will make me feel less sick.

Hope all are well!


----------



## xstitcher87

Hi ladies! Can I join? My EDD based off my LMP is 22nd November! 

This is my first pregnancy and I have my first doctor's appointment tomorrow. I don't have too many symptoms at the moment except for really sore breasts and some aches and twinges. 

I love this baby so much already and I just hope everything is growing exactly where it should be and they're settled in for the next 8 months!


----------



## missfrick

kls9503 said:


> Been thinking about how we will tell our families we are expecting. My first ob appt is April 1. I thought about telling everyone after it since the appt is on April fools day it may be a little silly! Grayson's 5th birthday is April 7 and we always have a get together with close family for cupcakes and to release balloons at the cemetery. So that's a possible day to tell too. However I may just end up waiting until I have my ultrasound which should be middle of april and by then I'd almost be finished with first tri and we would have a scan pic to show everyone. What do you ladies think would be best?

You could do "I'm not pregnant... APRIL FOOLS (I am)" or something like that!


----------



## missfrick

So my first pregnancy the symptom I had was insatiable hunger - I was deadly nauseous until I ate, then I was fine. This time, I'm much more nauseated and nothing sounds good to eat - we were at a hockey game tonight and I really wanted a pretzel and mustard (I was craving carbs) but then when I ate it, it didn't "hit the spot" if you know what I mean? And I've been gagging and feeling like I'm about to be sick all the time.

We told my parents tonight, thank goodness, I was dying not telling them. DH wants to wait to tell anyone else (including his family) and I couldn't care less, my mom is my best friend and I'm so glad to have told anyone besides a doctor!

As for shopping... I sell baby clothes as a job... I am tempted to buy some of our playsuits but I will restrain myself until after 13 weeks just to be sure. They are $36 Canadian each, and are so soft, and have no toxic dyes or chemicals sprayed on them. They are so good for newborn "pure" skin, I want to stock the drawers already! I think I'll be making loads of sales to myself in the next 8 months haha!


----------



## missfrick

xstitcher87 said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join? My EDD based off my LMP is 22nd November!
> 
> This is my first pregnancy and I have my first doctor's appointment tomorrow. I don't have too many symptoms at the moment except for really sore breasts and some aches and twinges.
> 
> I love this baby so much already and I just hope everything is growing exactly where it should be and they're settled in for the next 8 months!

Due date buddies! It is SO hard not to worry - this is my second and I'm trying to stay relaxed, but I haven't had any doctor's tests and am not having a proper u/s until April 8th (the last one I had was far too early and they couldn't see anything). I am dying to see the heartbeat at that next appointment, then I can relax.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Hi stitcher, congratulations and welcome to the group :hugs:

Well pregnancy is a mean game, after my body luring me into a false sense of security and abandoning all symptoms, my nausea is back! 

Spent about 3 hours curled in a ball last night fighting off the urge to be sick and it's not much better this morning (although not as bad). Can't seem to uncurl myself to get out of bed, I feel rotten. that'll teach me for second guessing baby bean :dohh:


----------



## Scarlett P

Morning ladies - anyone here pregnant after a c section? Just wondered if you'd had any unusual cramps/aches?

Woke up this morning with real pain above my scar. It's not like the normal twinges and aches I've felt before. Have called emergency docs and they've said as I'm not bleeding just take it steady and pop some paracetamol...

If it's no better in week go to Drs to make sure not urine infection or appendix. 

I'm guessing it must be stretching along my scar but would love some reassurance if anyone can help?

X


----------



## Scarlett P

Just to add... I guess having a toddler who wants picking up doesn't help these things either &#128547;


----------



## KatieSweet

Welcome and congrats new ladies! This group is growing! 



Christina86 said:


> I have been constantly feeling nauseous today. Have eaten but this feeling sucks. It's not even very strong it's just there

Have been feeling exactly the same since yesterday... I've been eating lots of small meals throughout the day, seems to work best for me.


----------



## smileyfaces

Jemma :happydance: so glad all went well! 

Scarlett hopensomeine can offer reassurance x


----------



## rachieroo

Thanks for the welcome. Jox I'm the 14th and my brother is the 20th lol. 

I did my last digital today and still pregnant lol. 

Congrats on the scansofa so far :)


----------



## Jox

Scarlett, my second was born by csec and I was pregnant just over 12 months later but that was 4 years ago so must admit I can't quite remember if I had any weird feelings. I'm guessing it is mostly likely the stretching of the scar tissue but if ur genuinely concerned ring ur epu maybe? I'm sure they can scan to check scar tissue later in pregnancy so surely can do it now?

Rach, isn't that funny lol luckily this one will come mid October so spread them out just a little bit lol

Jemma :haha: ur body is playing ticks, all those symptoms vanish then bam good scan and ur sick again. Bloody pregnancy!!!

So I survived my 2 shifts, was hard work but all done. Brought the boys out to a soft play for a few hrs so they can have a run around or they wouldn't of even left the house over the last 2 days. Back home in a bit to cook a full chicken Sunday roast for when OH gets home from work.

I'm still totally tired, Had 15 min of awful nausea yesterday and I swear my belly is getting bigger by the day!!!!

Ironmansmummy, I know what u mean with the Doppler but until I get regular movements they really reassure me, after that I won't touch it. When Kasper had stopped moving I use my Doppler at home. I couldn't find his hb, that's y I rang the hospital, I had times before that that I took the reasurrance from the Doppler but who knows if I had just got checked out things could of been different xx

Hope ur all having lovely days. The sun is shining here, amazing how that can make u feel so much better xx


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Welcome & congrats rach & stitcher! :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi everyone are you all ok? 

I'm feeling quite worried. I'm having a pain I haven't experienced before, it's in my lower back to the right only and it's sort of a pulsating pain that's coming and going. It's scaring me to death if I'm honest. I know I have been so lucky to never had miscarried before and it should reassure me but it's just since this baby was really against the odds I feel as though it's much more likely :(


----------



## Jox

Lots of love elmo. Is it painful or uncomfortable? Our bodies r doing so much right now it's no surprise we get pains we haven't had before but if u really r concerned give someone a call about it xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I would definitly say it is only uncomfortable. Keeping my feet up and hoping it passes xx


----------



## Jox

Maybe just stretching and moving then Hun. I hope it passes for u soon xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Thank you Jox. I called EPAS and they won't let you refer so called out of hours Dr who said see how I go. I've had it on and off all day but it's worrying me a little less now. We've bought loads of food I actually fancied from the shop then went to Lake Vernwy and it's taken my mind of it!

How was your Roast dinner? Hope you've been able to catch up on some sleep. 

Elmo how are you feeling now? I can totally relate, for us this baby is kinda a 2nd miracle and since the start I've been more worried something will go wrong. Hope you feel better for a quiet afternoon 

&#128522;


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thank you both of you! It's still there but trying not to worry. Hope you are ok! We did a good food shop too and actually have some nice home cooked meals planned that I actually fancy. DH is roasting a chicken for us, we have some baguettes and some pesto Mayo to go with it xx


----------



## Jox

We've not eaten it yet, a bit of a late Sunday dinner but OH didn't finish work till 5!!

Glad u feel a bit better xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Scarlet we must have the same due date I'm 8 weeks today as well! X


----------



## darkriver

Hugs ladies xxx


----------



## Scarlett P

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Scarlet we must have the same due date I'm 8 weeks today as well! X

Enjoy your dinner! I'm 8 wks on LMP but at my early scan I was bumped back 4 days. I was expecting 2 as I O late but not 4 (however could explain bfn I got at 12 dpo...) but thought I'd change my ticker once I've had my 12 wk scan and got a defo DD. 

So you're 30th Oct then? &#128522;

Jox hope you've finally had your dinner. My OH normally works on a Sunday too, it's rubbish not having a two day weekend isn't it?!


----------



## Jox

I work Friday and Saturday nights so we don't really get a weekend anyway. OH works every other weekend then his son is with us on the other one. 9-5 certainly means nothing in this house lol

My early scan had me measuring exactly. Will see what the dating scan brings tho lol my bfps were always really strong so I wondered if I'd be a couple of days ahead but we'll see. Atm I'm due 3rd Nov meaning should be induced around 19th October xx


----------



## Jox

And yes finally had our dinner just after 6, it was delicious!!! Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

So much to catch up on. I have read everything but will try and reply to it all tomorrow!

My little boy has been in hospital today as he's been so poorly so just snuggling in bed now. I'm coming down with a cold and I'm just so run down from stress over the last few days :dohh:


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies tired and ready for bed on a indoor Waterpark 2 night stay with the fam passed on the buffet tn as the Internet says pregnant woman should not eat buffet food so had a burger cooker all the way through ugh I like mine with a little pink the water park is warm but not link a sauna so it seems safe 84 degrees bit with water it is technically 74 degrees . Haven't pooped all day hoping it will happen in the morning so bloated peeing lots but don't feel pregnant at all today which makes me nervous.


----------



## almosthere

Smiley what's going on with your son? So sorry I hope he will be okd


----------



## almosthere

Elmo hope all is okay I had centered uterus cramping today which freaked me out especially since I was in a warm waterpark for a couple hours as long as it isn't painful enough to call a dr you should be okay!


----------



## kls9503

Scarlett P said:


> Morning ladies - anyone here pregnant after a c section? Just wondered if you'd had any unusual cramps/aches?
> 
> Woke up this morning with real pain above my scar. It's not like the normal twinges and aches I've felt before. Have called emergency docs and they've said as I'm not bleeding just take it steady and pop some paracetamol...
> 
> If it's no better in week go to Drs to make sure not urine infection or appendix.
> 
> I'm guessing it must be stretching along my scar but would love some reassurance if anyone can help?
> 
> X

I've had 3 c sections. The pain i feel at times is like a stretching or pulling, sharp pain around the scar. My doc says it's most likely from the scar tissue.


----------



## Disneyfan88

Hi ladies. I meant to post an update yesterday. My doctor confirmed that my sac is slowly growing, but it's still empty. I will be having a D&C either Tuesday or Wednesday of this week. :cry: Good luck to everyone here.


----------



## ironmansmummy

:cry: so sorry Disney xxxx:hugs:


----------



## xstitcher87

missfrick - It is so nice to have due date buddies! I am so worried. My sister had 2 miscarriages (1 at 12 weeks and the other at 6), so I know it can happen! My sister is due any day now with her son. I don't know when I will have an u/s though.

I had a doctors appointment today and she just ordered my blood tests (Quantitative HCG, Vit D and Iron). I have another appointment on Wednesday to discuss the result.

Due to a family history of pre-eclampsia (thanks mum) and my own genetic hypertension (thanks dad), she is referring me straight to an OBGYN as I will most likely be considered high risk. Thankfully it is the same OBGYN who did my D&C last year for polyps and she is AMAZING!! 

I am so sorry Disneyfan :cry: sending thoughts and hugs your way.


----------



## Scarlett P

I'm so sorry to hear that Disneyfan :hugs: 

Smiley how is your son today? 

Kls9503 BIG thank you. It's still there on and off and am sure it's the scar tissue. Was a bit of a shock though yesterday as wasn't expecting it! 

Elmo hope you feel better today. 

Almost hope you enjoy your weekend away 

&#128522;


----------



## JemmaLouise

:hugs: disneyfan I'm so sorry hun xx

Smiley I hope your LO is alright x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Disney fan I am so sorry to hear that :( wishing you all the best for your next egg transfer xxx

Scarlet that's right Hun 30th October xx

Smiley - oh no I hope he is ok what has been the matter? He is only just over his sickness bug as well right? 
My boys have both ended up in hospital a few times it's horrible I hope he feels better soon and you try take it easy! Xx

Dark river have you had your blood results yet?! Surely you must have and I have missed it? Xx


----------



## CarlyP

Disney - I am so sorry :hugs: xx

Smiley - Hope your son is ok xx


----------



## KatieSweet

Disneyfan - so sorry hon :( big hug.. xx


----------



## Jox

Oh Disney, I am so so sorry :cry: thinking of u so much xxx


----------



## JemmaLouise

I'm quite proud of myself, did 15 minutes on my new cross trainer this morning and I did 20 minutes of stretching / yoga too :happydance: just want to keep this bmi as low as possible if I can.

Also had a look online at baby stuff :blush: I know I know too early but couldn't help it :rofl: kiddicare does some lovely stuff, found bedding I like and a great deal on nappies :haha:


----------



## Jox

I've been back to the gym this morning Jemma for my circuit class, need to get back into it, hope it's gonna boost my energy levels a bit!! Well done to u too X

I haven't looked at anything altho I do think we've found a pram we want lol other than that I won't look at anything until we know the sex of the baby.

So I'm 7+4 today and was 7+5 back in December when the bleeding started (Xmas eve of all days). Can't believe in a few days I will be 8 weeks!!! Each day that passes it's no blood is one day closer xx


----------



## almosthere

Disney I am truly sorry for your loss best of luck.

Jox I pray you have a healthy bean growing I can understand your worries. 

AFM slightly naseaus tired worst cotton mouth ever last night it's horrible when I sleep. Second day at the indoor Waterpark of course the warmth makes me nervous but it's not hot like a sauna more like a summer day was only there for a little over 2 hours yesterday I'll only stay a bit today then make lunch for my boys in the hotel room and have a nice nap maybe ds will join me haha. Hope all are well snowing here in the US for first day of spring haha.


----------



## KatieSweet

JemmaLouise said:


> I'm quite proud of myself, did 15 minutes on my new cross trainer this morning and I did 20 minutes of stretching / yoga too :happydance: just want to keep this bmi as low as possible if I can.

Yay! Well done you :) :happydance:
I've got a yoga session planned for today, too :)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm sure I just posted here but now I can't see it! Try and remember what I said - 

Almostthere the water park and family times sounds just perfect! 

Jox hang in there as you said every day you are closer to meeting this baby and I know what you mean about 8 weeks, it felt extra special to turn 8 weeks and I was really lucky to get to skip a few days with my dates moving slightly. Xx

Jemmalouise go you hitting the gym! I daren't do it I'm too paranoid, I know how silly it is I don't know what's wrong with me. Don't think I have lifted Anytning heavier than a coffee cup this pregnancy lol in the past I would have been lifting the kids and lugging around the furniture! 

Whenever I post a pic to baby and bump it's sideways, even if I post it sideways to begin with it still ends up the wrong way round but here goes I shall try - this is me sucking in my stomach so I think it's clear to say that is avtual bump!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 8


----------



## darkriver

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Dark river have you had your blood results yet?! Surely you must have and I have missed it? Xx

I am still waiting. There in but stupid doctor hasn't looked at it. There taking the mick.
Disney Fan I am so sorry hun x


----------



## Jox

Love ur bump elmo, that's what mine looks like. Do u find its 10 times bigger at night? X

It's not going fast but I remember being so happy tuning 7 weeks a now I'm nearly 8 weeks!! If it keeps going like this maybe I will make it till dating scan without needing another one!! Xx


----------



## darkriver

I got the results back and I have tested positive for the virus and its active. I am having another blood test done on wednesday and will have to wait for the regular scans. I have decided until I know more and that my baby is healthy I am taking a step back from all groups and forums.


----------



## Jox

I'm sorry dark river, really hope it has no effect on the baby what so ever. If u feel u can please pop back and let us know how ur getting on xxx


----------



## CarlyP

Sorry Dark :hugs: I hope they don't take as long as they have been.


----------



## smileyfaces

Disney I'm so sorry to hear that xx

Jox will be thinking of you tomorrow...a big milestone for you. 

Dark I'm sorry to hear that. I really hope everything is okay. When you feel ready please come back to let us know how you are xx

Almosthere hope you have fun at the waterpark !

I can't remember anything else but have read everything! Hello to any new people and hope everyone's okay x


----------



## Jox

The watermark sounds amazing!!!

Just been to the dentist. Obviously had to tell him I was pregnant in front of the boys, luckily they didn't notice or didn't pick up on what we were saying coz they haven't asked. I don't want them to know yet. When r u all telling ur los? Xx


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I'm so sorry Disney :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

My 4yr old has autism so he won't understand it really. My 3yr old won't care :rofl: so I'm in no hurry to tell them really!


----------



## ironmansmummy

Jox your doing great, berfore you know it youll have a bouncing baby in your arms.

Dark :hugs: will be thinking about you xxx

Afm nothing interesting baby wise. But I can confirm im a horrible person :cry: my sister had her hair trial today for her wedding on friday. Anyway I wasnt expecting what she had she had shown me completely different hair dos. Anyway I was completely differnent to how i imagined infact it was almost identical to how i had mine in my wedding (january) and because i was so shocked thats what came out. Not surprisingly she got really defensive and said the hairdresser (we had the same) said it was different cause my pleat was slightly lower than hers....shes not speaking to me now. She pulled her hair down as soon as we got home. I tried apologising and told her its very pretty (which it is) I was just taken by surprise. So there you are im so horrible iv managed to make her hair trial all about me and now i know shes going to change her hair and i hope she doesnt it really was pretty. Iv totally ruined today for her:cry:


----------



## Jox

Lol I think mine r gonna be really excited. OHs sister is pregnant and they r excited about that and talk about when the baby arrives lol

OHs son who's 12 is autistic too, he won't have a clue either. His autism is caused by genetics so we have a 50/50 chance of it occurring again xx


----------



## Jox

Aww Hun, don't worry. Just apologise again and tell her u didn't mean anything by it and u was just surprised and that she looks totally beautiful. She'll get over it Hun. Ur not a horrible person xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Iron don't feel down about it. I would have said the same thing!

Jox we decided a long while ago not to have a third baby because I'd be terrified it would end up with autism and I would feel so selfish! But hey ho, this baby was an accident but it will be loved and adored the same as my other two whether it has autism or not!


----------



## Jox

Exactly. Of course u don't want ur child to be affected by autism but it is what it is and will be loved regardless!! It scares me coz there r more severe side affects to the chromosome issue but me and OH wanted a baby together so will deal with what ever. Step son gets on ok. He'll never have an independent life but can do the normal things for himself when instructed. He's 13 this year and goes to a special school but like I said really don't think he'll ever be able to live alone. Hopefully one day will be able to live in like shared/cared accommodation but OH and his ex obviously haven't thought that far yet xx


----------



## ironmansmummy

Thank you Smiley and Jox have text her and said sorry again and told her how pretty it was.

It must be hard knowing your baby might have an increased chance of autism but at least you know you will love your babas no matter what. Xxx

Not gonna tell Ds until after the 12 week scan. I honestly dont know how much he will understand. We are gonna find out the sex of the baby at 20 weeks if possble (always team yellow before) so we can talk about his baby bro or sis. I honestly think although DS will love having a sibling, hes really gonna struggle with it to begin with


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Dark river I'm sorry that's bad news, I don't know exactly what tbe implications are and I hope that it's possible for you to have a healthy pregnancy and baby. Please try and check in with us if you feel able. I would consider suing that incompetent doctor but I know that will be the last thing on your mind right now xx

Ironmans - you are certainly not a horrible person bless you. I think what you have described is a completely normal reaction! You didn't say or do anything cruel you just commented that is was similar to your own wedding. Maybe send her a nice txt and just say again how much you like it and that you didn't mean to upset her xx

Jox - yea my stomach is just downright silly on an evening and that for sure is bloat lol X

My middle ds who is almost five has a lot of autistic traits and might yet be assessed. He has verbal dyspraxia xx


----------



## Jox

Hope ur all ok this evening X

I think I've got a bit of tummy ache. Nothing concerning, it's just there. Low dull pain then occasionally a bit sharper on the side. I haven't been able to poo for a few days tho!!!

Just had a chippy for tea. OH is dying to get on his Xbox but I'm making him wait till the soaps have finished :haha: it would be nice to spend an evening together but at least if he's on his Xbox I can go to bed in leave and watch some vampire diaries lol xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

We just got in bed to watch tv but think I'll be asleep really fast, I am so hormonal and crazy I feel like such a bitch lol nothing major just totally losing my crap over silly things but DH loves to wind me up at the best of times lol so it doesn't help, at least he can laugh at me and not take it personally. 

I felt really sick at tea time so I had what I fancied which was a very sophisticated and healthy tea consisting of Potato waffles and a tin of macaroni cheese! xx


----------



## Jox

Yeah OH doesn't take it too seriously either!!! I've noticed I'm quite short tempered at the mo too. Gonna go up and 9, wash my hair then go to bed lol work tomorrow day time xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox I've had pain on one side (right) since last week! Thinking it must be normal?! Its not got any worse for me and hopefully it will stay that way.

I've had a chippy too!


----------



## Jox

Oh hat did u have from the chippy? Xx


----------



## KatieSweet

Darkriver - sorry to hear about your results. Keeping my FX that your baby won't be affected! 
I definitely understand why you need to distance yourself a little, but I do hope you come in to update us when you're feeling up to it. Take care in the meantime, xx :hugs:


----------



## Scarlett P

Hope everyone is ok. Finally home and in bed after DH Nans funeral - has been long, emotional and lovely day... And hard work being preggo and nobody knowing! 

Hope everyone is ok. Will try and catch up with all the messages tomorrow xx


----------



## Christina86

I feel like I'm going crazy. I was laying down before playing with my daughter and I swear I felt twinges/flutters. I know it's wayyyyy to early so I'm not sure what it could be. Any thoughts? It's like right above my pubic bone area (and under my tummy "fat" aka flubber. Ugh lol) 

Anyway. My initial appointment is on Friday! Excited! I'll be able to schedule my first scan soon!!


----------



## almosthere

Dark I am so sorry to hear the news will be here when you need us! Big hugs and prayers to your baby


----------



## missfrick

Disney: HUGS, remember, too precious for this earth, forever in your heart!

Dark: I haven't read all the way back but I hope you and babes are ok and you can update us when you can.

I'm not sure what "chippy" is but it sounds delicious and greasy! Also, I still don't think I totally understand teatime

Anyone else with a quite young LO still? DD turned 1 March 1st (we conceived on her birthday - oops!) so come November I'll have 2 under 2! She can't even walk yet, and tonight she called me "dada" so she's not too bright yet either (LOL)


----------



## JemmaLouise

Christina86 said:


> I feel like I'm going crazy. I was laying down before playing with my daughter and I swear I felt twinges/flutters. I know it's wayyyyy to early so I'm not sure what it could be. Any thoughts? It's like right above my pubic bone area (and under my tummy "fat" aka flubber. Ugh lol)
> 
> Anyway. My initial appointment is on Friday! Excited! I'll be able to schedule my first scan soon!!

I had this moment of madness too yesterday, was lying with my arm over my stomach playing candy crush :blush: and swear I felt something in my left side... probably gas but felt like little flutters :haha: 

darkriver; come back soon and let us know how you're doing hun x

I am such a bore these days, bed by half 9/ 10 each night :haha: poor OH looks so bored in the evenings, usually we play alongside each other on our ps4's but it gives me motion sickness so he is subjected to crappy TV


----------



## AlexandraAzad

Hi everyone,
Im pregnant with my first due Nov 24... so excited :D:D:D (actually 4th after 3 ms) but im feeling hopeful :D


https://lbdf.lilypie.com/nqxKp4.png


----------



## smileyfaces

Scarlett hugs for the funeral xx

Christina I have felt it too but I'm just putting it down to gas! 

Missfrick chippy is just a place where you buy chips with alsorts of things to go with it. Chippy chips are big fat greasy delicious things lol. I had chips peas and gravy with lots of buttered bread.

Jemma I go to bed at 9pm whether I'm pregnant or not :lol:


----------



## KatieSweet

Welcome Alexandra and congrats! :flower:


----------



## smileyfaces

Congrats Alexandra!


----------



## AlexandraAzad

how can i add this image which says how far your pregnant? trying to copy the link from LILYPIE but just doesnt work when i past it... maybe i past on the wrong place ?:(


----------



## smileyfaces

Which code are you copying? Make sure its the correct one for forums


----------



## AlexandraAzad

fix it :D was the wrong url :))) though im thinking .. always you need to copy and paste this url ?
https://lbdf.lilypie.com/nqxKp4.png


----------



## Pippylu

This thread moves so bloody fast! I try and read all the posts, even though I don't contribute regularly, but 3 days without coming on and I think there's an extra 20 pages (maybe not that many but it feels like it lol). Sorry to hear of your sad news Disney, and Darkriver try and stay positive, it's hard but a good frame of mind does wonders and could help see you through to a healthy pregnancy. 

Well I've had my scan. I am 6w6d today going by lmp but have been moved up to 7w4d!!! Oh and it's TWINS!!! 2 lovey strong heartbeats. OH is still processing, he's somewhere between despair and making jokes, so I'd say he's slightly hysterical lol...it was quite funny, I had tears rolling down my face. Both our families are beyond excited, there was lots of crying and yelling (from them not me). Oh and my due date has been changed to 4th Nov.
 



Attached Files:







2016-03-22 18.19.48.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AlexandraAzad

so happy for you Pippy, they look wonderful. Congrats on your double pregnancy :X:X:X


----------



## KatieSweet

AlexandraAzad said:


> fix it :D was the wrong url :))) though im thinking .. always you need to copy and paste this url ?
> https://lbdf.lilypie.com/nqxKp4.png

In your user cp, you can find 'edit signature'. You can put your code in there and then it will show up automatically every time you post :)


----------



## ironmansmummy

Miss Frick a chippy is so wonderfully greasy and delisious.
greasy chips with battered fish, or smoked sausage or battered white pudding or pie, mushy peas pickled onions and fritters. When I was younger my fave was a battered pizza supper. Not had it in a few years though. Now I just have a fish supper or white pudding supper mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Christina and Jemma im not nearly as far along as you 2 but the other day i could have sworn i felt the flutters, but i know it must have been gas or something! Lol

I have broken out in the worse acne since i was a teenager, not even teeny tiny little things but huge pus filled volcanoes just in time for my sisters wedding lol. Last night i got bloat for the first time. I actually looked 6 months pregnant my belly was bigger than my boobs.....that is really saying something!!!


----------



## KatieSweet

Pippylu said:


> Well I've had my scan. I am 6w6d today going by lmp but have been moved up to 7w4d!!! Oh and it's TWINS!!! 2 lovey strong heartbeats. OH is still processing, he's somewhere between despair and making jokes, so I'd say he's slightly hysterical lol...it was quite funny, I had tears rolling down my face. Both our families are beyond excited, there was lots of crying and yelling (from them not me). Oh and my due date has been changed to 4th Nov.

Yay! Beautiful scan, and TWINS! Congratulations!


----------



## ironmansmummy

Pippy Twins yay!!!! Congratulations:baby::baby:
thats our second set isnt it?


----------



## KatieSweet

ironmansmummy said:


> Pippy Twins yay!!!! Congratulations:baby::baby:
> thats our second set isnt it?

I think so!


----------



## darkriver

Hi Ladies I went to bed pretty early. I have come to the realization that there is nothing I can do. I praying as I have caught it early in pregnancy that it will be okay. Its if you get it between 9-12 weeks thats the real risk.


----------



## smileyfaces

Pippy omg! Congrats! What a shock! :happydance:

Dark big hugs xxx no amount of worry can change it but it must be such a scary time for you


----------



## Scarlett P

Oooh chippy tea - cheesy chips and mayo for me.....

Congratulations Alexandra and Pippy! I'm sorry I don't know the back story Darkriver but hope you're ok. 

I'm so tired today, sacked off toddler group and still in bed with DD watching Bing (bad mummy!) 

My bloating and acne is awful too :cry: first tri is defo the worst!! 

Finally got my booking in appt (13 April) and scan (20 April) :happydance:

How's everyone else?


----------



## smileyfaces

I'm gonna try and get in somewhere today for an early scan I think. I'm just so curious to know what's happening in there!


----------



## Scarlett P

Do it Smiley! I'm desperate to go again!!! &#128522;


----------



## smileyfaces

Managed to get one booked for 11am :happydance: soooo excited. My husband is at work but he's not bothered anyway :lol:


----------



## JemmaLouise

omg twins, congratulations pippy!!!

welcome alexandra :hugs: 

smiley that's so exciting... make sure you post is a pic xx


----------



## cupcake23

Congratulations pippy! Lovely news. 

Sending lots of love your way Dark xxx


----------



## Scarlett P

Yay smiley! Enjoy! I've got acupuncture this arvo so can't justify another scan when I've already got this treat. Still, would rather another scan now!!


----------



## KatieSweet

Yay for getting a scan Smiley!
One more week to go until my first scan..


----------



## Pippylu

Thanks ladies! Excited and nervous! 

I still remain mostly symptomless and the ones I had are pretty much gone now. I expected awful m/s and acne as my sister had both in spades with both her pregnancies and her hcg levels were nowhere near as high as mine.

Scarlett, how great is accupuncture! I decided to give it a go first week of Jan this year to help with conception and also to help with mid-cycle and pre/post af spotting. First cycle of treatment I had no spotting whatsoever, 2nd cycle I conceived. Could be a coincidence with conceiving, however seeing as I put out 2 eggs I'm thinking it did help...plus it's so relaxing!


----------



## darkriver

I have my second scan on the 6th April.


----------



## Bay

So sorry to hear Disney. Good luck for today. :hugs::hugs:

Dark, we are all hoping for the best for your baby. Best of luck for your scan :hugs:

Congrats to the mamas expecting twins. How exciting! Do twins run in your family?


----------



## Pippylu

Bay said:


> So sorry to hear Disney. Good luck for today. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dark, we are all hoping for the best for your baby. Best of luck for your scan :hugs:
> 
> Congrats to the mamas expecting twins. How exciting! Do twins run in your family?

Not in mine but OH has them on both sides of his, but that doesn't mean anything I've been told. Because fraternal twins are the result of the woman releasing 2 eggs (hyper ovulation), the father's genetic history has nothing to do with it. So for us this is a random occurance! In saying that, he can pass the hyper ovulation gene on to a daughter.


----------



## smileyfaces

All fine :happydance: dates are spot on and HB was 164. So so happy and glad that I went!!

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/Mobile%20Uploads/20160322_112241.jpg


----------



## JemmaLouise

oh yay smiley :hugs: so glad everything is fine with bean xx


----------



## Pippylu

Great scan smiley!!! And nice strong hb.


----------



## smileyfaces

Thank you both! I can't stop smiling lol


----------



## almosthere

Pippy how exciting congrats times two!


----------



## almosthere

I feel like I'm totally showing already anyone else with number 2 or more showing at 7 weeks?


----------



## Christina86

missfrick said:


> Disney: HUGS, remember, too precious for this earth, forever in your heart!
> 
> Dark: I haven't read all the way back but I hope you and babes are ok and you can update us when you can.
> 
> I'm not sure what "chippy" is but it sounds delicious and greasy! Also, I still don't think I totally understand teatime
> 
> Anyone else with a quite young LO still? DD turned 1 March 1st (we conceived on her birthday - oops!) so come November I'll have 2 under 2! She can't even walk yet, and tonight she called me "dada" so she's not too bright yet either (LOL)

Yes! My daughter will be 1 on April 27th! So I'll have 2 under 2 also! She will be 18 months when her brother or sister comes along.


----------



## CarlyP

Wow congratulations Pippy!

Welcome Alexandra :)

Dark - glad you decided to stay with us :hugs:

Smiley - So pleased :happydance:


----------



## Christina86

Congrats Pippy! 

These pages are going so fast. I think I've missed quite a few (I use my phone also so that doesn't help) pages and posts. 

Off to get ready for the day! New record for me. Daughter is up, dressed and ate and I've already showered, dressed and now I have to do my hair. All before 8am! Usually I am running around because I'm running behind. Lol


----------



## darkriver

almosthere said:


> I feel like I'm totally showing already anyone else with number 2 or more showing at 7 weeks?

Me! This is my third pregnancy.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Dark I'm glad you have decided to stay with us, that's reassuring that the real danger zone is after 9 weeks and you where nowhere near that when you got it from your DD. Xx

Pippy - congrats on twins!! Did someone say this is your second set?! 

Smiley yaay for your scan :) 

I notice that alot of your babies heart rates are higher than mine should I be concerned? At scan sonographer told us Anytning between 120 and 160 is normal, is it the higher the better? Xx

Been and had my acrylic nails soaked off today was getting fed up of them, the smell was so over powering!! 

I'm showing as well this is my 4th, I Posted a pic yesterday and it's also in the bump pics thread xx


----------



## almosthere

Dark that makes me feel better I was beginning to wonder if I'm eating too much haha! And glad your staying on the thread :)

I had fluff and then saw it has egg whites but it's in a jar it must be cooked egg white I would hope! Oops! Never knew eggs were in fluff.


----------



## darkriver

My bloat!!
 



Attached Files:







1914105_699504026853747_4767450097865424694_n.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jox

Pippylu said:


> This thread moves so bloody fast! I try and read all the posts, even though I don't contribute regularly, but 3 days without coming on and I think there's an extra 20 pages (maybe not that many but it feels like it lol). Sorry to hear of your sad news Disney, and Darkriver try and stay positive, it's hard but a good frame of mind does wonders and could help see you through to a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> Well I've had my scan. I am 6w6d today going by lmp but have been moved up to 7w4d!!! Oh and it's TWINS!!! 2 lovey strong heartbeats. OH is still processing, he's somewhere between despair and making jokes, so I'd say he's slightly hysterical lol...it was quite funny, I had tears rolling down my face. Both our families are beyond excited, there was lots of crying and yelling (from them not me). Oh and my due date has been changed to 4th Nov.




smileyfaces said:


> Managed to get one booked for 11am :happydance: soooo excited. My husband is at work but he's not bothered anyway :lol:




almosthere said:


> I feel like I'm totally showing already anyone else with number 2 or more showing at 7 weeks?




ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Dark I'm glad you have decided to stay with us, that's reassuring that the real danger zone is after 9 weeks and you where nowhere near that when you got it from your DD. Xx
> 
> Pippy - congrats on twins!! Did someone say this is your second set?!
> 
> Smiley yaay for your scan :)
> 
> I notice that alot of your babies heart rates are higher than mine should I be concerned? At scan sonographer told us Anytning between 120 and 160 is normal, is it the higher the better? Xx
> 
> Been and had my acrylic nails soaked off today was getting fed up of them, the smell was so over powering!!
> 
> I'm showing as well this is my 4th, I Posted a pic yesterday and it's also in the bump pics thread xx

I tried to do a multi quote but probably messed it up lol

Pippy, wow!!!! Tina, that's amazing!!!!

Smiley, yay for scam and woohoo for lovely baby measuring spot on!!!

Elmo, they didn't even look what my baby's hb was lol anything from 120 is perfectly normal Hun, it really doesn't matter x

Been at work today but now I can chill. New Doppler has arrived and altho its early I'm gonna have a go at finding baby, I'm so excited. OH is at work till mw so lovely quiet evening for me, just have to survive till the boys go to bed lol xx

7+5 today, what I was in December when the bleeding started. All ok so far today. Had some sharpish pains to the left but guessing its all the stretching going on!! And I'm bloody ginormous!!! This is my 5th pregnancy but didn't get very far last time. Do u think the bloat goes for a bit before bump starts or does it just go from one to the other? Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Some days I can look huge (last night was soooo bad) and then other days its not so bad. I can't wait for bloat to go so I can get a real bump.

Milestone today Jox! Celebrate it with a nice peaceful evening with the Doppler! I've still not managed to find the HB with mine yet.


----------



## Jox

Proper looking forward to trying the Doppler but my boys auntie is here :growlmad: I'm not expecting to find it but will be amazing if I do xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I was 8+6 with ds2 when I found it. So hopefully I will find it in the next week or so! All I pick up is my own heartbeat and then get excited for a second thinking its baby :haha:

I'm starting back at slimming world at 5.30pm. Really can't be bothered lol but promised my friend I would go.


----------



## twickywabbit

7 weeks 3 days today! :happydance: Have a doctors appt today, just my first physical this pregnancy, not really in looking forward to it, but oh well. :haha:


----------



## twickywabbit

Congrats Pippy!


----------



## Jox

Good luck with slimming world smiley!! I stopped going once I knew I was pregnant, just can't be arsed when I want to eat everything in sight lol

So I had a go with the Doppler but couldn't find anything. Not worrying at all because I know it's sooo early!! Might have another go before bed then put it away for a couple of days xxx


----------



## almosthere

Gl twicky!

I am dizzy from doing house chores jus laundry and folding and putting away some light house cleaning does this happen to anyone else? I've also been burping bloated and naseaus like hangover before even getting out of bed today it's the second time this has happened it lasts all day fatigue too this is a tough trimester for me compared to mine with ds!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I have never found first trimester hard like this but honestly I don't even work, today all I have done is taken boys to school and nipped into a few shops with youngest, come home, sat about, had nails done, school run again, cleaned the kitchen and that's it, I really wanted to carry on cleaning and felt physically like I just couldn't, went and had a bath then bathed the boys instead. I'm just so so so physically drained this time. Seriously ladies, those of you doing long shifts at work I salute you!!

I think it depends Jox true bump only gets bigger but when it's bloat it usually comes and goes and goes away and real bump gets bigger. Honestly though I don't think this is bloat that I have. Apart from on an evening that's Deffo bloat X


----------



## darkriver

Please tell me mild cramps are normal. Been horribly bloated today.


----------



## PeterPanWendy

I had mild cramps pretty much daily from week 5 to 6 and now I still have them every now and then. Had cramps today, actually. Everything I've read says they're normal as long as they're not really intense or with bleeding. 

I've been nauseous like 24/7...all day every day and night. I haven't actually been sick except for once, but I am just nauseous constantly and no food sounds good ever. :( Anyone else?


----------



## Jox

Elmo, that's exactly how I feel. Every little thing takes so much effort, I just want to sit on the settee and snooze all the time!!!! I was at work 6 hrs today then got 21 hrs over 3 shifts over the weekend. Plus the clocks go forward xx


----------



## Jox

Oh and my belly doesn't come and go, it's there all day every day just get worse at night. But surely it can't be a bump when baby is still down behind my pubic bone? Lol x


----------



## smileyfaces

I didn't go to SW just didn't have the motivation :haha:

We have just told OHs family they were all mega shocked but very happy! Now just to tell my family which we will do at the weekend.

Elmo I feel the same. Constantly exhausted and no energy to do anything. I'm at work in the morn at 7.30am and have to drop my youngest at nursery and my eldest at breakfast club first so will leave the house at 7am. I'm so thankful I only have to do this twice a week! Couldn't cope full time lol.

Don't worry about the Doppler Jox its still so early


----------



## ser523

Ugh, I went to the Dr's yesterday about those awful cramps/abdominal pains that I've been having. Had an u/s and a blood test done. Was too early to see anything other than the 5 week sac on the u/s, which is what I suspected would happen (but no blood or cysts or ectopic pregnancy). The NP I saw said she thinks it's probably normal pregnancy stuff, since I'm not bleeding. I'm hoping she's right, of course.

Been trying to get a hold of someone for my blood test results, I want to hear those good numbers to help reassure myself. But the line is continually busy or no one answers! >.<


----------



## Scarlett P

Pippy acupuncture got me my DD I'm sure! This is my first session since I was pregnant last, it's for my morning sickness that lasts all day!

I've felt so poorly today constantly nauseous and shattered. Have just said I won't be in work tomorrow. 

Yay for your scan Smiley! Pleased it went well and hope you're ok Jox. 

Yes to the mild cramping and big bloating here! I think last time the bloat went before I had a bump, I went into maternity clothes at 16wks. 

I was 8 wks and something when I heard hb on Doppler too - keep checking but not yet. Wish I'd hear before Fri when telling my family. 

Hope everyone is having a nice evening

&#128522;


----------



## Scarlett P

Oh and sorry I can't remember who said it but yes I don't fancy any food at all, unless it's bad for me like chocolate. Right now all I want to eat is peanut m&ms!!!


----------



## twickywabbit

Well everything went great. Everything looks normal. Next appointment I'll be 12 weeks. Gahhh so far away it seems


----------



## BSelck24

Yay Alexandra! I finally have a due date partner! And I don't know if you celebrate Thanksgiving but that falls on Thanksgiving day!

Disneyfan- I am so sorry!

Dark River- I have t read back far enough to see what you tested positive for, but I am praying for the best for you!

Smiley- great scan!! My first scan isn't until April 15th!

Pippy- omg random twins and little no symptoms' I would have been shocked!! Huge congrats!!


----------



## Jox

Had another go with the Doppler and *think*' I may of found it. It was behind mine so not 100% sure coz I could hear both but will keep trying. Not worried at all xx

Meant to say yesterday, my chippy was chips, cheese, gravy and sausage/battered sausage. Such a fatty lol xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Yaaay hopefully get it a bit clearer next time :happydance: I'm gonna try again at the weekend!


----------



## Christina86

Just stopping by quick to say...

I wish I would just throw up already!!! This constant feeling nauseous and gagging is horrible!!


----------



## Scarlett P

Yay Jox that's great news. I tried again tonight and only heard my own. Probably because of all the chocolate I've eaten :haha: going by my early scan I'm 8 wks tomorrow, so hoping I hear in next 7 days!


----------



## Pippylu

Almostthere I get light headed and dizzy from doing anything that makes me hot...I have low blood pressure and low iron, mild nausea definitely makes it worse. I have to crank the a/c to do housework, cook dinner etc. Mind you it's stinking hot where I live!

Great news twicky! 

Got my follow up with my Dr tomorrow, find out then what's next seeing as twin pregnancies are monitored more closely, dont know what that means but I'm hoping for extra free scans!

I have an appetite for savoury food which is awesome because I normally have a major weakness for lollies, I don't have to resist them at all because I just don't feel like them. Loving toasted sandwiches, curries (mmm laksa) and pasta at the moment.


----------



## AlexandraAzad

Hi ladies, i woke up today and i dont feel the same pain intensity on my breast as yesterday ? is this normal ?ive read that sometimes it happens but it just scares the sh** out of me :(, my breast feels softer but i have no abdominal pain or bleeding


----------



## ironmansmummy

Whats fluff?


----------



## Jox

Totally normal Alexandra xx

Fluff ironmansmummy?!?!

I'm loving my boobs, it's like having a free boob job :haha: just wish I knew they'd stay like this lol

Taking the kids to school then got assembly to stay for, then will probably nip for a coffee picking picking ds3 up. Then got food shopping to do with OH before he has work again at 3.

Hope ur all ok xx


----------



## darkriver

Had a rough night with Lucy. She woke up at midnight screaming after refusing her dinner. covered in a rash again. Joys of being a single mum.


----------



## Jox

Hugs Hun, hope she starts to feel better soon xx


----------



## darkriver

So do I! Cant wait for the weather to get warmer.


----------



## smileyfaces

Fluff is that marshmallowy stuff in a jar I think?!

Another day off work for me. Oscar is poorly again. We are at the doctors at 10.40am. This has gone on for too long now. Hope they can help him.

Enjoy assembly Jox!


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs for nausea Christina!

Alexandra symptoms will come and go don't worry

Dark hope Lucy feels well soon


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Last night was so bad, I had noticed after school I had just a touch of bellyache, but it went away, at bed time I fell asleep right away but the pain woke me up, then it go SO bad, I went to the bathroom and sat there and honestly only labour pains have been worse than the pain I had in my stomach, it was so bad the I had to get DH to fetch a bucket as thought I would be sick, I was white as a sheet with sweat pouring off me and I really thought I was going to pass out. Then the pain moved lower down, not just in my stomach, but i am hoping it's because the pain was moving through my bowels? As I did end up having a very upset stomach and after than the pain subsided and I just felt dizzy sick and weak, went and laid back in bed and then was shivering. I really hope everything is ok with the baby :(

This morning no pain just feel sick and very drained. Thankfully mother in law has taken eldest and youngest to school and nursery, eldest dad picks him up on a Wednesday and nursery are dropping youngest back at home at 3. So it's just me and poorly middle ds at home today and don't have to go out later. Going to take it very easy and drink as much as I can. 

Guys fluff is American but you can get it in our supermarkets now too. It's like a marshmallow spread in a jar! X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Dark you poor thing I hope she is better soon and your lo smiley, my ds can't seem to get right either. 

Alexandra hormones fluctuate up and down so that is apparently why symptoms can come and go, our boobs are the same just like you can feel more or less sick one day than the next xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Elmo could you have IBS? I have IBS and that sounds exactly like how I get with some of my episodes! Especially with the sweat pouring off and feeling sick. I would keep an eye on it and get checked if you have any more concerns or if it comes back again!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I think I would have to say no although I did think I did in the past, for the past year maybe I have been quite regularly but in the past this sort of thing had been a more regular occurance to me, I would be constipated for ages then suddenly be the opposite with the cramps and the sickness from the pain. 

You don't think it's Anytning to do with the baby then? Do you think I would know the difference easily between pains relating to the baby and to the Bowels? Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Only you can say that! If you are concerned its related to baby then get checked asap. If you had a bowel movement then I would imagine it was related to that. Sounds very much like what I get sometimes. But you know best. Always get checked if in doubt :hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

Elmo I always have that when I'm on AF, I'm always constipated during it and that's how it starts, literally end up panting on the toilet, so does sound like it was due to BM. :hugs:

Good morning everyone, I've just got in from a meeting with DD teacher, she's not doing very well, very disruptive, does not want to learn, laughs when she's told off, her and her BF are terrors together, they've had to split them up because they egg each other on, her teacher was really positive though and we're going to start a reward chart after Easter holidays, she loves doing homework just doesn't like doing work at school so she's also sending more work home with her, I honestly think she thinks she is just at school to play and have fun! She's a very stubborn child, so it's her way or no way which obviously doens't work when she has school work to do!


----------



## KatieSweet

AlexandraAzad said:


> Hi ladies, i woke up today and i dont feel the same pain intensity on my breast as yesterday ? is this normal ?ive read that sometimes it happens but it just scares the sh** out of me :(, my breast feels softer but i have no abdominal pain or bleeding

Some days it feels more intense for me than other days! I think it just depends a lot on my sleep position etc! 



ElmoBumpToBe said:


> IDo you think I would know the difference easily between pains relating to the baby and to the Bowels? Xx

What you described sounds like digestive distress to me, especially if you indeed had a bowel movement and the pain subsided after that. Same as with gas pains - you usually feel better once you let it out. 
When in doubt, get yourself checked out! 

AFM - less than a week to go before my scan! :happydance:
My boobs are starting to look pretty veiny! Yesterday I bought some comfortable seamless bras to wear to sleep and during the day and that definitely helps with breast soreness! 
Do have some nausea, mostly when I get up and then it peaks at about 3 or 4PM. Haven't barfed yet though sometimes it does feel like I'm about to.


----------



## almosthere

Elmo I agree with Smiley sounds like ibs I've had these symptoms worse and more often now that I am pregnant pregnancy can cause constipation and diahreah too so it could be from that.

Haha sorry ladies yes I'm from the US it's like a delicious marshmallow spread like in a peanut butter jar it's heaven.


----------



## CarlyP

I've seen fluff in B&M they have an American sweet section now. I can't resist Reese's anything they do is pure heaven!


----------



## almosthere

Now I want a Reeces peanut butter cup haha I've been craving strawberry rhubarb pie but wasn't sure if eating it from the grocery store at room temperature is safe I need it now haha.

Very crampy this am makes me nervous it's been constant for about 30mins or so went away when I layed down then started back when I was standing doing my hair not sure I feel like I could be constipated as I had a stomach ache after dinner last night and haven't been able to poop since yesterday morning. Need my scan thanks gosh it's finally tomorrow morning!


----------



## CarlyP

Not long then! I'm crampy at the minute too, but haven't eaten a great deal, just don't fancy anything.


----------



## smileyfaces

Yay for scan tomorrow!

How weird I've been crampty today too. Seems to have eased now I've eaten and had a drink


----------



## Jox

Hi all, hope ur all having a nice day. Yes I've been getting some odd 'pains' too but not huge pains as such, I can just feel them X

Assembly was good then went mcds for breakfast lol


----------



## JemmaLouise

Anyone else having major boob pain :rofl: It's alright during the day as I've got the bra on but in bed at night it's a military operation to turn over without hurting myself too much :haha:


----------



## Jox

Bless ya Hun! I'm loving my boobs at the mo :haha: they r slightly tender but so nice and full :rofl: only time I like my boobs is when I'm pregnant lol x


----------



## cupcake23

JemmaLouise said:


> Anyone else having major boob pain :rofl: It's alright during the day as I've got the bra on but in bed at night it's a military operation to turn over without hurting myself too much :haha:

Me! So tender and sore, I've bought some sports bras to wear at night to see if that helps. I love the fullness but could do without the discomfort.


----------



## smileyfaces

My boob pain went away but in the last week or so its come back! Mine is worse when I take my bra off. Really hurts! I'm a 38E so they aren't small, but now they are all swollen they feel huge.

I'm having such bad pains today :cry: its awful and just not easing off. Its all in my back and lower tummy and keeps coming and going. Really hoping its nothing to worry about.


----------



## JemmaLouise

OH isn't complaining and I'm loving how good they look at the moment but the pain is unreal, going to have to get some sports bras for bed too 

smiley :hugs: I'm sure it's all just the normal growing, stretching and pulling of the uterus, I've had days where it's been rather unpleasant but it soon goes... and then comes back :haha:


----------



## Jox

If u really r worried Hun then call mw or epu to put ur mind at rest xx

Counting down and less than 5 weeks now till dating scan. I wasn't sure I'd manage that long without a scan in between but maybe I can. Got a hectic week next week (boys dad taking me to court about seeing the boys) then school holidays for 2 weeks. They go back on 19th and scan is 1 week later, hopefully will come round quickly xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

That should certainly make it come around quicker Jox! 

Smiley I hope you are ok if it carries on maybe call epu? Least you know everything was spot on yesterday when you had scan :)

I'm really not feeling good still it's not my stomach as such I just don't feel good today felt particularly nauseous all day. 

Iv made a cottage pie for tea today but the smell of the mince had me retching. It's use by today and I'm cooking it for a really long time, do you think it will be ok? I don't trust myself as if it was up to my nose I would be binning all of our food!


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck in court Jox I remember you saying about fob! I'm sure all will go your way :hugs:

Elmo if it use by today it should be fine. If it looked okay I'd probs still use it. Our noses and gag reflexes are extra sensitive at the most lol. But if you are truly unsure then don't eat it :lol: let the others test it first.

If its still like this tomorrow I will call epu because its really making me lightheaded. I'm sure everything is fine though. I've taken paracetemol (which I rarely do when pregnant!) and gonna get a hot water bottle on my back once hubby is home and I can get in bed. It feels like afterpains! That's the only way I can describe it!

Supposed to have work again tomorrow but will have to call in again because the boys are still poorly. They could go to their nannas but hate sending them there when they are ill. Not fair for her to have to clean up sick and poo lol.


----------



## Jox

I'm sure it's perfectly fine for today Hun. R u finding that u don't fancy anything but then everything at the same time? Xx


----------



## Jox

Thanks smiley, I'm absolutely crapping myself about court but I've had the cafcass report plus there will be screens in court so I don't have to see him and they've also booked me into the witness protection room so I don't have to wait in the same corridors as him too. The cafcass report pretty much cements what's gonna happen but I don't want it done and in black and white now X

I'm glad hubby is home so u can chill for a bit. Gonna do mine and the boys tea soon then bedtime at 7, I'll probably go up early too and watch to in bed lol x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jox it sounds awful hope you don't mind me asking but from what you have said, was ex abusive? Shame you have to go through such stress xxx

Smiley could it be constipation related? After pains are not nice, get resting with a hot water bottle soon as you can Hun xx

I weighed myself this morning and even after last nights stomach clear out (tmi!) I have still gained 5lbs! I'm sure a few lbs of it is in my boobs lol 

Yea I really struggle to think what I fancy and there will only ever be one random meal or thing that I can stomach the thought of at the time. I really don't know it I'll manage to eat this cottage pie after smelling it cooking! Maybe I'll just eat the mash part and my carrots lol x


----------



## Jox

So I know it is really early to be asking this BUT does anyone have names ready? I'm not asking what they r if ur not wanting to share but just wondered if u had names in mind before bfp or if uve been thinking lots since bfp?!

We have a few boys names we like but absolutely no girls names!!!!


----------



## Jox

I've just had a crappy pizza baguette thing. I just can't be arsed to cook most of the time :sad:

It's a difficult one elmo. Not abusive to me xx


----------



## ser523

Gosh, you girls are quick! I'm always pages and pages behind when I come back! *lol*



Jox said:


> So I know it is really early to be asking this BUT does anyone have names ready? I'm not asking what they r if ur not wanting to share but just wondered if u had names in mind before bfp or if uve been thinking lots since bfp?!
> 
> We have a few boys names we like but absolutely no girls names!!!!

 We do! DH and I have talked about names in the past and we have one of each picked out right now :) I mean they could change later, but we know the top choices.


----------



## Jox

ser523 said:


> Gosh, you girls are quick! I'm always pages and pages behind when I come back! *lol*
> 
> 
> 
> Jox said:
> 
> 
> So I know it is really early to be asking this BUT does anyone have names ready? I'm not asking what they r if ur not wanting to share but just wondered if u had names in mind before bfp or if uve been thinking lots since bfp?!
> 
> We have a few boys names we like but absolutely no girls names!!!!
> 
> We do! DH and I have talked about names in the past and we have one of each picked out right now :) I mean they could change later, but we know the top choices.Click to expand...

Aww that's so exciting!!! I sometimes have a think but don't think I can properly start to think until I know pink or blue lol otherwise do lots of thinking that was never needed lol x


----------



## smileyfaces

No Elmo defo not constipation as I went this morn :lol: its not that sort of pain anyway. I am currently in bed with a hot water bottle relaxing xx

Names...I have several boys names but no girls names. I told DH my fave boy name and he just rolled his eyes :(


----------



## Jox

I mentioned some girls names to OH and he was like yuk, no way!!! Charming!!!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I actually have a few in mind!! Probably a few more for boys than girls, me and OH NEVER agree on names and I have sacrificed my favourite names just about every time but this time I haven't told him the names I like at all yet. He Denys it now lol but we had a ridiculous deal, he wanted a dog and I was dead against it as I knew she would end up being my responsibility! As much as I love dogs we had a 6 year old, 2 year old and 3 year old! So I agreed on the condition that I alone would name our future baby! 

I prefer more unusual names, I'm not a big fan of the traditional X


----------



## smileyfaces

I like old fashioned names! I still feel a bit of a fraud thinking of names since its so early days haha


----------



## ironmansmummy

Weve not properly discussed names. Although we like to give our kids scottish names. Im convinced my oh can only have boys (dunno why i have that idea but i do) so im not even gonna look at girls names......20 week scan we will know either way. At the moment the babys known as The Admiral


----------



## Jox

Elmo I'm the same. This one is definitely gonna be a lot more unusual than the boys.

Yes I know what u mean smiley,mint does seem too early but I can't help it lol xx


----------



## missfrick

I've been so horribly crampy and a couple twinges of sharp pain but mostly just nagging ones - I guess it's only been a year since the last pregnancy and my body knows what to do. Plus I've got some lousy constipation (I magically forgot how bad it was last time). I think I need to start taking Restoralax daily, because it's getting quite bad.

As for names, I don't really know. DD is Freya and we thought we were being unique (at least in Canada, I know it's more popular in UK) but it turns out BabyCenter has called it one of the top girl's names of 2016, so now I'm panicking she'll not be unique (haha - my "special snowflake" - not!). She was THIS close to being named Maeby, but that's off the table for this one. I love the name Mabel but I think I've mentioned it too much and DH doesn't like it anymore. I love traditional names for girls, but maybe a more wild one for a boy.
Also, since we have a girl and this might be our last, I'm hoping for a boy... hopefully I'm not jinxing it.


----------



## Jox

I've got Kasper, Leo and Logan and OHs son is Cameron. In my 3 pregnancies I never really ever 100% had a girls name other than Jorgie but I wouldn't use that now. I won't seriously think of names until we know gender I don't think xx


----------



## almosthere

I like ava for a girl or Naomi I wanted ds to be Bryce but dh didn't like the name so we went with liam which we both agreed on I like Sean for a boy not sure what dh thinks of that name. Haven't put too much thought those r just names I happen to like used to like kimber but not sure if I love it anymore


----------



## almosthere

Wondering if I can eat day old baked goods and macaroons hmmm macaroons have egg whites not sure of the bakery cooks them or not


----------



## AlexandraAzad

almosthere said:


> Now I want a Reeces peanut butter cup haha I've been craving strawberry rhubarb pie but wasn't sure if eating it from the grocery store at room temperature is safe I need it now haha.
> 
> Very crampy this am makes me nervous it's been constant for about 30mins or so went away when I layed down then started back when I was standing doing my hair not sure I feel like I could be constipated as I had a stomach ache after dinner last night and haven't been able to poop since yesterday morning. Need my scan thanks gosh it's finally tomorrow morning!

if you have bowels problem i totally recomand AGIOLAX, plant origin totally safe for pregnancy my OB prescribed for me.. it does wonders :D


----------



## AlexandraAzad

we already decided on names either boy or girl... long time ago.... we had time.... during 3 MS :)if boy Dariush( Darius) if girl Maha or Amani :))) for the girl still we cant decide between the 2 :))


----------



## Jox

They r lovely Alexandra. Where r u from? Xx


----------



## KatieSweet

We've got a girl's name, thought of it a few years ago and DH loves it too. No clue yet on boy's names.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

They are lovely unique names X

Midwife tomorrow, going to have to take ds with me hope he can behave for an hour bless him, bit much to ask of a three year old! Hopefully soon after I will get a scan date. 

Seems a lot of us are having pains this week, hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## darkriver

If its a girl its will be called Skye. If its a boy Arthur or Arthas.


----------



## smileyfaces

I took my 3yr old to booking appointment elmo. Just take lots of snacks lol and I gave him my phone to watch videos on YouTube haha

Jox, I love Kasper :)


----------



## AlexandraAzad

Jox said:


> They r lovely Alexandra. Where r u from? Xx

 Im from Romania, but my husband is from United Arab Emirates with persian origin. therefore the names are arabic/persian... but i love the sound of arabic names...:D:blush:


----------



## Jox

Dark, lovely names xx

Wow Alexandra X

Elmo, I took ds3 with me to booking in too, just gave him my phone to play on xx

I know so ,any Angel mummies that I met on bnb back in 2010 but it means there r a lot of names I just can't use xx


----------



## darkriver

I have always had my heart set on the name James for a boy but, it seems out of the question now due to family reasons. So have had to find another name that I like. I have always been a fan of traditional names compared to the out there ones that people of my generation seem to like.


----------



## Jox

My friend at works little 2 year old is called Arthur


----------



## Jox

Another friend has a Stanley and an Arthur too xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I know someone with a Stanley. I like Arthur but couldn't use it for family reasons.


----------



## Jox

OHs sister is due July and I think she's going with Oliver. It's such a cute name but too over heard for me X

Ds3 is Logan and obviously Logan is wolverine from marvel (I didn't know that at the time) but one of our fav names is another from marvel :haha:


----------



## AlexandraAzad

Jensen its a nice name for a boy and for some reason i like Derek and Darien ... :))) i have a D PROBLEM :)))


----------



## almosthere

I like your name choices Alexa


----------



## Jox

I feel heavy and crampy :cry:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I have been similar Jox I hope it's just this stage of pregnancy, hope you are ok xxx


----------



## almosthere

I have been continuing to cramp on and off especially when I eat these delis he's purple grapes I bought so I stop eating them lol


----------



## Pippylu

Alexandra, one of my favourite girls names is of Arab (and also Sanskrit) origin...Amira. I have a list of boys and girls names, haven't run them by OH yet, will wait a bit longer I think.

I don't get cramps much anymore, just a twinge every few days. Some days (like today and yesterday) I feel really run down, nothing specific but really tired and just bleh...like I'm coming down with something.


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs Jox. Hope its eased. Mine has gone now thank god x


----------



## Bay

Hello mamas, hope you are all well. 

I have my dating scan booked for Tuesday. Can't wait to see my baby :)

Pippy, i've been wondering if your picture was taken in Australia? We holidayed at Port Stephens in January and they had camels at Birubi Beach!


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry I've been quiet I've had the worst morning sickness. Not actually being sick but so nauseous all the time it's awful. Hope everyone else is ok this morning?

Anyone planning to stay team yellow? We will be but struggling with names. We had DD name (Orla) before we were pregnant but haven't a name we love anywhere near as much this time that I feel a bit bad about it!


----------



## smileyfaces

We are team yellow :)


----------



## Scarlett P

Yay Smiley, think it's quite rare these days but we loved being team yellow last time so want to do it again. They don't tell you here at 20 wk scan you have to go for an extra scan so I won't be tempted to find out then. Having said that it would be handy to know if this one is a girl because we've kept all Orlas clothes and the dates are almost the same so should be right season etc.... 

Our working title is Dinky (Orla was Diddy!)

How's your son today smiley?


----------



## darkriver

I dont want to know the gender but I know once I get to 20 weeks I will find out. I am useless like that haha


----------



## cupcake23

How are you feeling Jox? 

Also team yellow, first time not knowing, hoping I won't break &#128513; I've been thinking lots about names but I have no idea really, nothing seems perfect atm. My hubby let me look at prams yesterday, love it when he talks about the future and his plans for the new baby &#128522; 

My cramping and spotting has stopped, still have sore tender breasts, no sickness yet... Which is making me suspicious as I was so sick with the other two... I can only wait and see, it would lovely to be sick free this pregnancy but it really was the only way I knew last time things were ok.


----------



## Jox

Aww quite a few team yellow. I was team yellow with my first but haven't been able to since lol I would love to but I know 100% we won't be able to lol

I feel ok, just feeling a bit negative :-( I feel period like, back ache then not a lot of much else :-( haven't had any nausea for a few days now and no where near as exhausted as I was either.

8 weeks today.still got nearly 5 weeks till my scan :-(

Hope u all have a lovely day xx


----------



## ironmansmummy

:hugs:jox 

I loved being team yellow. But cant this time. Dh and myself feel ds needs to know if its a bro or a sis so he can process before baby arrives. My oh told me the sex of ds that was amazing


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs Jox xx hot water bottle and relax!

Lots team yellow! Hope I don't cave!

He's much better thanks Scarlett but my other son was up all night with it last night :dohh: never ending


----------



## smileyfaces

Guess what I just found with the Doppler :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ironmansmummy

:happydance: smileyfaces well done. 

I feel so much behind everyone else iv just getting to 6 weeks tomorrow. Feel like iv been pregnant forever. I hate that i found out so early. Anyway this is an SOS iv got my sister wedding and my mild back ground nausea has turned into the most horrific nausea ever no vomitting, what can I do to get through my sisters wedding tomorrow? At moment last thing i feel like doing is getting my hair done putting on makeup and wearing heels for an entire day :dohh: any home remedies i can try? Does ginger work?


----------



## smileyfaces

Ginger is supposed to work. Just eat little and often too, that seems to ease nausea for me.


----------



## Pippylu

Bay said:


> Hello mamas, hope you are all well.
> 
> I have my dating scan booked for Tuesday. Can't wait to see my baby :)
> 
> Pippy, i've been wondering if your picture was taken in Australia? We holidayed at Port Stephens in January and they had camels at Birubi Beach!

Yep Bay, my pic was taken in Australia...Uluru actually. We took a camel ride to a restaurant set up completely outdoors, even the kitchen was outdoors (a bush style kitchen). Had a fantastic view of Uluru at sunset while we ate dinner and finished up dessert with a beautiful starry night &#9786;.

We are most definitely finding out genders. I can't not buy gender specific, it would kill the over organised person in me to not have all their things setup. My sister planned on going yellow with her baby girl born Monday just gone, but the radiologist blabbed "there she is"at her 18 week scan!


----------



## Scarlett P

How see you doing Jox? 

Yay smiley! Very jealous! What make of Doppler do you have, any tips? I'm so trying again this arvo!!!!

Ironsman I'm same as you, no matter if I do or don't eat it's there all the time. Although I've found if I can gather the energy to do something it does help distract me. My OH told me too when DD was born, was lovely. Yes that's good point about your LO knowing. Orla is desperate for a sister so she could be very disappointed!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Jox, try not to worry hun, we're about the same time through and I keep getting blocks of days with nothing, our bodies are getting used to all these hormones :) 

As for gender, we are 100% finding out but we aren't telling anyone so it's a surprise for the family :haha: we picked the names Jack and Evie (Evelyn) last pregnancy and still like them both but as time goes on who knows what other names take our fancy :thumbup:


----------



## KatieSweet

DH is team yellow, I kiiiiiiinda want to know, but also maybe not :haha: so I'll probably roll with it.


----------



## Jox

Yay for finding hb. I'm leaving the Doppler alone for a few days, will wait till I'm closer to 9 weeks before trying again.

Been to the gym again this morning, was only a half he class but hard work lol 

Need to get the boys room tidied today, it's an absolute tip and step son is coming today. OH is at work so I'm picking him up, then pick ds2 up then got parents evening for ds2 with stepson and ds3 in tow!!! The joys. Doing chicken and bacon pasta for tea, OH finishes at 7 so we'll eat later tonight xx


----------



## almosthere

will catch up later just. bit worried came back to work after my mini vacation apparently strep and the flu are going around in my room and I diapers the flu child often hope I do tn get it I had my shot during flu season. Scan is in 2 hours and ten mins eeek!


----------



## Jox

Good luck for ur scan atmosphere!! Exciting!!

So bedroom is looking a bit better but I'm shattered. Sat down for 10 min with a coffee and muffin before I need to get moving again :-( xx


----------



## Scarlett P

How was scan almosthere?!

How are you doing Jox? I've been cleaning too and so tired now but I've still got to pack for the three of us to visit my family for Easter :( first tri really is crappy!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Just had midwife! She was lovely I was a bit disappointed when I knew it wouldn't be the same one I had with the others but I really liked her. 
As for bumps though I told her I am positive I am showing already and that it is NOT bloat and she was having none of it!! Lol oh well. 

She said I'll be monitored pretty closely with my blood disorder and family history of clots, I don't see her again till 16 weeks but I'll see consultant after my scan and she explained that I can speak to the midwife at the hospital about getting my notes and an appointment for a in depth chat about what happened with Reid and why it happened etc hopefully it will stop me being so scared! X


----------



## AlexandraAzad

Hi ladies. today i start having very light brown discharge... but no pain. last scan the doctor told me there was little blood around the sac but she said its normal sometimes.... im getting worried:(


----------



## Scarlett P

Pleased all went well Elmo. They call that a "talk about" here and it really helped me deal with Orla's birth. Hope it helps you too.


----------



## Jox

Lots of love Alex, hope ur ok xx

I must admit, everything I go to the toilet I'm expecting to see something :-( I don't know why really, just do.

Glad ur appt went ok elmo and ur gonna be able to speak to ur consultant xx


----------



## cupcake23

Such a horrible feeling Jox, I've done this too but now I'm worried about a missed miscarriage &#9785;&#65039; I hate feeling so anxious.


----------



## almosthere

I always check the toilet I think it's such a natural fear we just want our baby's to be healthy and well.

Had my scan today it went amazingly great heart beat of over 150 and measured wonderfully nurse said baby looked beautiful healthy and had great image of it moving around already she said it was very active I could see baby's heartbeat head and arms and body I forgot how much detail can be seen so early I am officially discharged from my ivf center bittersweet but excited to book my next appt with my obgyn!


----------



## cupcake23

Glad your appointment went well &#128522;


----------



## kls9503

Yay for a good scan almosthere!

We are team yellow also! Hope we all can stick together with that!

I still check the toilet too and tissue. I had a miscarriage at 16 weeks last April so I will probably check the toilet until I'm 40 weeks!


----------



## Scarlett P

Alex I'm sorry our posts must have crossed - are you ok?

Almost so pleased all went well!

I was always checking last pregnancy too. This one I'm not so bad but yes also more afraid of a MMC. I think if I've not found HB within the next week I'll prob book another early scan!


----------



## AlexandraAzad

Scarlett P said:


> Alex I'm sorry our posts must have crossed - are you ok?
> 
> Almost so pleased all went well!
> 
> I was always checking last pregnancy too. This one I'm not so bad but yes also more afraid of a MMC. I think if I've not found HB within the next week I'll prob book another early scan!

If im the Alex ,im better now.. my lower back pain subside but still im feeling like my breast getting softer.. little extremly light brown discharge was there but nothing now...still worried... im goin restroom each 5 minutes to check if thereis something ...so stressed


----------



## Jox

Aww amazing scan almostthere xx

Other than my fat belly and bigger boobs I just don't feel pregnant now. Wish more than anything I could have another scan but can't bring myself to pay!! Just wishing the next 4 weeks away!!! X


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry yes I should have said Alexandra. My boobs change from day to day and it's not unusual to have spotting I think but I'm sure you're worried. Can you go to the hospital to get it checked out?


----------



## almosthere

Alex hope all is well 

I wish I could be team yellow but our house is small and plans need to be made to fit both our kids comfortable if boy ds will get a bunk bed this summer if girl dh loses his office if I had a 4 bedroom house ide possibly try for team yellow!


----------



## missfrick

Scarlett P said:


> Yay Smiley, think it's quite rare these days but we loved being team yellow last time so want to do it again. They don't tell you here at 20 wk scan you have to go for an extra scan so I won't be tempted to find out then. Having said that it would be handy to know if this one is a girl because we've kept all Orlas clothes and the dates are almost the same so should be right season etc....
> 
> Our working title is Dinky (Orla was Diddy!)
> 
> How's your son today smiley?

Freya was "Squiggles" we were Team Pink the whole time but didn't tell anyone her name until she was born.


----------



## missfrick

Wow all the team yellow! We were yellow right up to the anatomy scan, to the last possible second. DH wanted to know and I didn't and I caved and then he kept asking "are you sure" and I just had to know - we were so sure she was a boy for the first 18 weeks! This time we will find out - I am contemplating booking an early scan, DH probably doesn't want me to but I am eager to know.

We announced at our wedding (I was 22 weeks) that she was a girl! Idk what we'll do this time


----------



## Christina86

We were team yellow with dd. Drove me nuts lol. I think we will find out this time but not sure yet.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Alexandra I hope all is ok! X

Almost there hurray for wonderful scan! Can't believe you saw so much at that stage! I read the little arms and legs where only just sprouting in week 7! We just saw a ickle blob but it's wonderful isn't it xx

Would love to be team yellow but wouldn't have even an ounce of the patience lol I want to shop!! X

Bit concerned about DS looking very "ruddy" I'm concerned with slap cheek going around xx


----------



## almosthere

Elmo I was shocked I couldn't see legs but little squirmy arms a head and body with ds I swear he was just. circle blob I was chocked today hahaha


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

*waves* Hi everyone! I'm barely a member here, but that's okay! I'm due November 26th! 

We did our first round of clomid this cycle for baby #2 and ovulated on march 6th. We got a positive, faint but there, at 10DPO. Now I'm 4w4d and my betas are coming back perfectly! We have a scan on the 30th at 5w4d to check for the heartbeat, though I'll be genuinely surprised if it's there so early. I'm actually a little peeved that they didn't want to wait for 6 weeks because it's a long drive up to the clinic and I'd rather not need to go back, but I'll take an extra free ultrasound. ;)


----------



## smileyfaces

Great news for your scan almost here! I saw arm and leg buds on my scan too!

Omg I'm 9 weeks today! :happydance:

Welcome to all newbies xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Been so nauseous for days but just put it down to the sick bug the boys had. But I actually think now that it may be MS. Bleurgh.


----------



## Jox

Welcome mrs M X

Happy bank holiday xx

Nothing to report here. Still feeling the same.mpretty symptomless still atm.

At work tonight, tomorrow night and Sunday. totally not looking forward to it!!!

Xx


----------



## almosthere

Smiley happy 9 weeks 1 day!


----------



## ironmansmummy

So iv just had my hair done and its looking all bonny. My sister is totally hyper and been up since 4am (ds got up at 6.15 so she loked after him whilst we slept:haha:) am away to get my make up done and deeading it. Lol totally not a make up kinda girl haha. My mumsnot reached for the vchampiagn yet which is good. Mind you she did ask me if i was pregnant last night:dohh: so excited to see my sis in her dress


----------



## almosthere

So embarrassing dh and I finally got the ok to dtd and he used 2yr old lube hasn't been open that long but expired and we didn't know so I'm freaking out its an all natural water based but still worried I trashed it when I realized and told him no more dtd until we get unexpired lubricant ugh me and baby shoukd be okay right?


----------



## kls9503

Welcome mrs. Mabrey!

Almosthere I honestly have no idea about expired lube but don't ever remember reading anything in my old pregnancy books about a risk. Sorry I'm no help! I know it sounds silly but could you email the doctors nurse for some reassurance?


----------



## KatieSweet

Alexandra - I hope you're feeling better today and that the spotting has stopped. Totally understand the worry you're feeling! Easier said than done but try to remember that spotting brown can happen in any pregnancy and doesn't necessarily mean anything bad will follow. I hope that's the case for you :hugs: 

Mrs Mabrey - welcome and congrats :) 

AFM - 7 weeks today! :happydance:
Heavy bout of nausea just now before lunch... feel better now that I've eaten something, cup of ginger tea just in case. I hope nibbling on food in between and the tea will help keep further nausea at bay for just a few hours... really had a productive afternoon planned!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Welcome & congrats MrS. MaBrEy! :hugs:


----------



## hunni12

Can I join?

Got my bfp march 22nd after multiple pos opks. Digi on wed. First blood draw Tues 150 and yesterday 382 so they are more than doubling. I worry cause I cramp in my hoo ha a lot lol. This baby #2 for me and EDD 11/28/16


----------



## Christina86

Went to the dr today. Got my info packets, confirmed a positive pregnancy test. First scan is 4/8! I hope the next two weeks go fast because the wait is not fun!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

almosthere said:


> So embarrassing dh and I finally got the ok to dtd and he used 2yr old lube hasn't been open that long but expired and we didn't know so I'm freaking out its an all natural water based but still worried I trashed it when I realized and told him no more dtd until we get unexpired lubricant ugh me and baby shoukd be okay right?

Your body is protecting you baby with your closed up cervix. you'll be perfectly fine. :)


----------



## almosthere

Haha thanks ladies still gross so mad haha. Hope everyone is feeling as good as they can feel! I'm so bloated I look super pregnant and not even 8 weeks:haha:


----------



## almosthere

Christina great news my next appt is also April 8th let the countdowns begin! Haha


----------



## smileyfaces

Welcome hunni and congrats!

Almosthere the lube would be fine don't worry. I don't even check expiry dates for stuff like that!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Agh guys after another few days off my symptoms, I've had a real cack day, slept loads, feel sick again, grumpy as hell... poor OH :haha: 

I love it when smiley celebrates a milestone coz I know I'm only 2 days behind so I'm like woo nearly 9 weeks now :happydance:

almosthere, I wouldn't worry about the lube, we used a durex tingle one earlier on which I didn't realise says on the tube that it wasn't suitable for pregnant women, I've since seen the baby so I'm sure you're fine :hugs: 

welcome to all the newbies here :hugs: and congratulations girls x


----------



## Christina86

Ugh. My dd is sick. We have to take her to the after hours clinic bc from symptoms they think it could be influenza a. She will be 11mo on Sunday. Poor baby looks miserable. =[


----------



## twickywabbit

Hi all. Feeling naseous all day today. Feel unmotivated to do anything. :(


----------



## almosthere

Christina sorry to hear.

I work with infants and toddlers strep and the flu is going around and now I have a phlegmy throat and whistle when I breath out ugh Def getting sick hope it's not the flu!


----------



## kls9503

Anybody extremely moody. I even get irritated at myself! :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Christina I hope she is okay xx

Jemma I hope you are feeling better :hugs:

I was so nauseous yday I actually threw up. Woke up again today feeling just as sick. Hope it passes soon.

Jox hope work went well.


----------



## Christina86

Dr didn't think it's influenza. I didn't like the after hours dr much. I'm not sure I believe him . She's throwing up and got chills and temp shot up to 102. She's woke up screaming at 2am. She is now snuggled next to me and finally fell back to sleep 2:28. Gave her some pedalyte and Tylenol. 

As for me... This exhaustion is something else. Just when I think I have energy my body's like. Nahhhh go to sleep. Lol. The lingering nausea without throwing up is also quite frustrating. My appetite sucks. I feel like I'm not eating enough but I'm never actually hungry, even when I'm hungry (does that even make sense?)


----------



## hunni12

Does this look okay?

3/22: 150 hcg-cd 29
3/24:382 hcg-cd31

Last test is this morning.
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1458984070001.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## almosthere

Hun I what's not okay about it? Your levels are rising nicely and it shows in your very strong progression you and baby are fine!

Christina sorry to hear your poor baby! I hope she is feeling better today and that her temp can be controlled.

AFM so bloated even after pooping lots of gas that takes forever to come out is the culprit I think. I'm so tired ds has been waking in the middle of the night to come in our room which is a new thing and my mom who etched ds last night would not leave my house she can't get a hint I got home at 930 ready for bed and she yippee almost until 11 I finally told her I needed to go to bed as I was up since 6 for work ugh so annoying!


----------



## darkriver

Hi ladies been a bit quiet as I haven't felt there is anything to contribute lol. I am finally past the stage where i am afraid to eat. Still feel sick and tired but that's it. 8 weeks on Monday. I got my maternity notes and watching the letter box like a hawk for my dating scan.


----------



## almosthere

Dark idk who miscalculated me or my Ivf nurse but I thought my due date was Nov 6 but now they are telling me Nov 7th based on my fet so I'm also apparently 8 weeks on Monday instead of tomorrow but I think they messed up because they were going to have me go in later for my first beta.


----------



## darkriver

My maternity notes have me listed as due date for the 8th November, but I had two bizarre cycles before this. One was 42 days and the other was 31. I was on birth control until I broke up with my boyfriend and then went down the sperm donor route. I think they cant date you offically till 12 weeks.


----------



## hunni12

@Almostthere: I guess I worry because poppy has me cramping up a storm. Then I get short little jabs in the jay jay . I'm such a worry wart.

I know with me instead vomiting I get diarhhea when I eat


----------



## Christina86

Thanks. We are just trying to keep her hydrated. Pedalyte and water! I had to turn the heat down last night bc she made me to hot.


----------



## KatieSweet

Well, I had an emotional morning. I started spotting (brown) at 5AM, enough to "feel" it, so it wasn't just when wiping. DH and I decided to call the clinic and they were very understanding and suggested I came in for a scan, which is what I was hoping for. They took really good care of me and DH as we waited. 

Thankfully, everything looks alright. Heartbeat has been seen, it measures well.. everything seems to be on track. The gynecologist suspects the bleed is from a small hematoma between placenta & uterine wall. Still a little nervous but seeing the heartbeat did make me feel so much better. Dr warned I'd likely be spotting on and off for the next few days and the plan for now is to take it easy, no BD, no vigorous activity and to come in for my Tuesday scan and to call if anything drastically changes. 

Without further ado, scan pic! 
https://toutesweet.eu/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/EGGLET.jpg


----------



## hunni12

Glad to see everything is okay just try to take it easy


----------



## mum_of_boys

Hi all

I'm new to the forum!

I've got two beautiful boys, aged 4 and 2. I've just found out I'm pregnant again - due 29th November!

I had a miscarriage and two months later, an ectopic before conceiving my second son. I was given methotrexate so thankfully didn't lose a tube. I'm absolutely petrified of having another ectopic though and keep getting pains in my left lower back. Due to the ectopic, I will be scanned at 6 weeks to check the pregnancy is where it should be. I'm having nausea, dizzy spells and sharp shooting pains in my breasts. Hopefully all will go well... It's the waiting that's just so hard!

Would love to chat to other mums to be due in November


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Christina / hope dd is better soon! X

Katiesweet - sounds horrible bless you, so glad baby seems ok and you saw a heartbeat, you take it very easy Hun! X 

Welcome to huni and mumofboys - a week or two ago I was having the same thing but in the right hand side of my back and so far all seems ok. I hope all is well when you get your 6 week scan :)


----------



## hunni12

Not feeling to positive ....my # this morning was 560...the doctor said not to worry since it was a different clinic but omg I'm finna burst out in tears..


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Is that a good number if it's supposed to near enough double? Sorry in the uk we don't have hcg tested as routinely as the US and I at least have no first hand experience with it but I'm sure if it's going up then that's still great! :)


----------



## KatieSweet

hunni12 said:


> Not feeling to positive ....my # this morning was 560...the doctor said not to worry since it was a different clinic but omg I'm finna burst out in tears..

I'm not very experienced with HCG either as it's not routinely tested where I'm from, but from what I understand your numbers look to be in the normal range. For some women with a normal pregnancy the number is higher, for others with perfectly normal pregnancies the number is a bit lower. It's still going up so that's good! And perhaps you ovulated or implanted later :hugs:
Welcome to the group by the way!

Mumofboys - welcome to you too :)

Elmo - yes it was quite hectic this morning but really do feel loads better. Definitely taking it easy. Xx


----------



## mum_of_boys

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Welcome to huni and mumofboys - a week or two ago I was having the same thing but in the right hand side of my back and so far all seems ok. I hope all is well when you get your 6 week scan :)

Thank you! :) I feel better knowing it's not just me - how far along are you now? I sometimes wonder whether my posture has changed and if I have just got in my mind that something will be wrong! I keep thinking I'm getting shoulder pain at times too but again, I really do think that is in my head because of what I have previously gone through! I usually don't like talking on these boards until I know everything is okay but I think it's actually helping me being on here now... It's nice chatting to other mums going through the same stage of pregnancy! It feels more real talking on here now! :)


----------



## mum_of_boys

KatieSweet said:


> Mumofboys - welcome to you too :)

Thank you for the welcome :)


----------



## almosthere

Huni hope all is okay with your bean.

So I've been exposed to the flu through a child I diaper ed and everything at work. My infertility nurse didn't seem too worried but I was being discharged that day I wonder if I should call my dr today or wait until Monday I feel fine just phlegmy throat a super minimal cough but want to make sure my little bean is okay does it matter of I wait or should I call on call Dr today? Wish I called yesterday.


----------



## hunni12

Thanks for the encouraging words ladies...This chart is the only thing keeping me sane...that means I'm showing above what is expected for 4 w
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-03-26-12-41-31.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mum_of_boys

Hunni - remain positive :) I'm sure everything is just fine!

I hate the initial 12 weeks...


----------



## hunni12

Part of feels like it's fine considering their going up 200+ and all. I never did the beta # thing with my son


----------



## hunni12

Just a minor update...I think things may be okay and my levels are steady rising. OH went and bought me a test just to clear my head:cloud9:. Anyways, the control is way lighter than the test I took this morning which indicated bean is holding on. So for now, I am staying postive and also I am not cramping as much.

Plus, i damn near passed out in the store lol.:dohh::haha:


I swear BNB is like the biggest support system ever versus some of the other forums I have seen
 



Attached Files:







updated.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

That is an absolutely amazing test!!! I wouldn't worry about beta levels your HCG is clearly nice and high with a test like that! 

Mumofboys I am 9 weeks tomorrow :) and also a mum of boys by the way :)

Could murder a cup of tea but we are in bed, DH is alseep and I can't be bothered to go and make it myself! X


----------



## almosthere

Huni Def rising relax now you and baby uare totally okay! My beta levels were only checked with my specialist once every week just know if it's rising that's good keep positive :)

So last pregnancy I had the worst. Charlie horses leg cramps but this time I woke up with sore calves without the cramp so weird also I got my second painful pelvic uterus cramping on my left side when getting off the couch apparently too quickly sounds like round ligament pain and I had this happen once before my ultrasound so I'm assuming it's normal it's so painful I can't walk for a minute anyone else?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Do you mean like where you move to quickly and get a very sharp pain stabbing in the side? I have had that and it passes after around a minute?


----------



## almosthere

Yes it is so painful! I've read round ligament pain occurs later like 2nd tri but one article said after first baby it can occur end of first trimester which I'm entering tomorrow 8 weeks so I think it's that it's excruciating though!


----------



## Jox

I've had a read to catch up but I'm sorry I don't remember most of what I've read.

Been awake because of work.

I'm spotting :cry: pink snot when I wipe, started about 9.30ish I think. I was at work but at home now. Will call epu tomorrow. This is it I know it is :nope:

Sorry for the selfish post xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Of course it isn't selfish Jox, oh Hun I know your heart will be in your mouth right now, but this does not mean it's the end, it could just be your body telling you to slow down, you have been busy at work. Get some rest and get to epu tomorrow hopefully they won't make you wait with your history but if you wanted to you could go to a&e tonight, my midwife told me epu and a&e are both an option if I was ever to bleed. Sending you massive hugs xxx


----------



## Jox

OH wanted me to go to a&me but I don't want to go, I know they won't do anything and will just tell me I need epu tomorrow. I'm just hoping epu don't need a referral from mw or I'm screwed till Tuesday :cry: I'm so upset. I know people bleed but I'm not gonna be one of those lucky ones that everything turns out ok :nope:

I had some sharp pains last night but they felt like pains from wind iykwim? Like it passes and u pass wind if that makes sense, I really wasn't worried by them :-(


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

It could even be some thrush or uti. I know it's practically impossible, but try not to be stressed and upset as that's the one thing that's not good for baby. Hopefully it will not get any worse over night and you can get yourself to epu tomorrow, if they really won't see you tomorrow, you can try and see if tbe private clinics are open and can see you, I think it's important you get scanned tomorrow so you can relax. Sending you lots of healing and calming thoughts Jox. Please keep me updated xx


----------



## Jox

Thanks elmo, chances r I.l break down on the phone to epu so will b surprise if they don't see me but I never know. And as for private, I don't think I could hand over £60 for them to tell me my baby is dead and I'm mcing :cry: I'm sorry. Just had far too much shit happen for me to think this is gonna be any different xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I completely understand. Hopefully epu will see that you need to be seen xxxx


----------



## hunni12

Thanks everyone for being so supportive. 

And I actually got round ligament pain very early. I also get lightening crotch lol.

@jox: you are not selfish. I'm sure everything is fine love and bubs is growing away


----------



## Jox

Thanks Hun xx


----------



## almosthere

Jox gl tomorrow I hope you and baby are okay! Big hugs i know it's hard for you right now.


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh Jox :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I would love to reassure you in some way but with your history I know that you will only be thinking the worst right now. So sorry to hear about the spotting but like Elmo said, it could be any number of things that have caused it.

Just think back to when you saw your healthy baby with a HB on the ultrasound! That's a great sign that baby had a HB so I am hopeful that everything is still okay for you :hugs:

Is epu open today? Ours is closed on weekends. Please update us as soon as you feel ready Jox xxxx


----------



## darkriver

Hugs Jox xxx


----------



## ironmansmummy

:hugs: Jox, like others have said it could be many other things. Make sure you stress to epu your history on the phone and im sure they will see you xxxx


----------



## hunni12

Good luck jox 


AFM,New late night beta showed 724 ..scan showed a sac in the uterus measuring on time...but I have a collapsed corpus letum cyst on my left ovary


----------



## KatieSweet

Jox - I hope everything turns out to be alright! Thinking of you! (And of course you're not selfish!) 

Hunni - that last test looks amazing! Glad your number is still rising steadily. (I know nothing about cysts, sorry!)


----------



## smileyfaces

Why do you need so many betas? Im glad we don't have them in the UK. Just another thing to stress over!

Jox hope you are okay. Check in when you can. Xxx

Almosthere sounds like normal round ligament pain! I get it too when I move too quickly!


----------



## hunni12

I guess they stress them to make sure they are doubling. But I agree they are really stressful!!


----------



## Jox

Epu have booked me in for Thursday xx


----------



## darkriver

A month ago today i found out I was pregnant. Its been so long lol. Jox what a horrible wait. Hope its nothing.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thursday?! Ffs. How are you this morning is it still there Jox? Any better or worse X


----------



## Jox

There was a tiny tiny bit when I first went to the toilet but nothing the second time. Really hope it stays away.

Yep Thursday, that's the earliest they could see me, same day as I'm at court :cry:


----------



## cupcake23

Oh Jox, I could have written the same post as you last night &#128543; 

This pregnancy is driving me crazy, I don't know if I have faith in my body anymore, in the last few days I've had bright red spotting on wiping, turning brown... Ok I can handle that as it was only on wiping but last night I had more and a sharp lower abdo pain and when I woke up during the night it was on my underwear &#128546; Spent a good time googling missed miscarriages/ blighted ovum, how depressing. I can't do anything about it so I will have to wait till Wednesday when I was planning to get another scan at work. 

Really hoping that for you Jox that all is well, you've l been on your feet, very busy so if you can try to rest as much as possible. 

Hope everyone else is having a lovely Easter weekend xxx


----------



## Jox

Cupcake, im so sorry ur going thru this :-( it's too much isn't it. I've told oh I don't know if I can't keep doing this. I hope it eases for u and Wednesday comes round quickly xx


----------



## cupcake23

Thanks Jox, not enjoying the emotional rollercoaster at all xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox Thursday is such a wait! I'm sorry they can't get you in sooner. Good news that it has stopped now though :)

Cupcake I'm sorry to hear you are going through the same :hugs: hope you are okay xx


----------



## almosthere

Ladies I'm so sorry I hope your scans come fast for you big hugs


----------



## almosthere

Huni I have an active cyst my nurse said it doesn't matter at all. Glad everything is well that's an early scan are you with a specialist? The betas make me think specialist as well I did a Frozen embryo transfer but am done with my specialist bittersweet!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I hope those scans come quickly for you both I'm so sorry you are going through this. Jox I would like to suggest using the Doppler for some reassurance but if it was me in not sure I would dare, because of the upset and extra stress it would cause if I couldn't find it (even though it would be totally understandable if you didn't find it yet) 

Jox did you explain to them about the court case on thursday? I really feel like that is a lot of stress for you to have both a scan and a court case coming up on the same day. Xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

Jox I'm so sorry about the spotting, hopefully everything is fine at the scan on Thursday, but rubbish they didn't get you in any sooner :hugs: fx'd for you xx


----------



## KatieSweet

Cupcake - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Hang in there! Can't believe you and Jox can't get in until Wednesday and Thursday, respectively. 
I hope you and Jox keep us posted if you feel like it xx


----------



## Jox

Elmo, at first they offered me 12.30 and court is 2.15, I told her so she said can I make 10.30. I wish it wasn't Thursday but if it's gonna be a difficult day I might as well go whole hog :cry:

I've had a bit more today but if I'm honest I think it might be brown now rather than pink. I hope anyway.

Been at work but done now till Tuesday so gonna try and relax. Was suppose to be going to the gym tomorrow but I'm not gonna go, just gonna take it easy till I know what's happening.

I'd love to try with the Doppler but I know it's so hit and miss at this stage anyway ;-( I might try later, will see how I feel.

I hope u r all ok and have had a nice Easter. I'm literally just in from work, think I'm gonna lay down for an hr xx


----------



## hunni12

It is 1pm and I am just getting up!! 

@Cupcake and Jox: Hang tight ladies...I know one thing I have realized. These November babies are hell. Jox I would try the doppler if it will reassure you.

@almostthere: I get betas because I worry too much. We were actually go see the specialist in May. I have to figure this out if that cyst is collapsing or was the test read wrong. If so, I gotta call my OB first thing monday morning and she will get me some progesterone supplements, but apparently all my levels look good. I am just reassured that we was able to see a gest sac this early measuring on time. I was told usually nothing is there.



Poppy was on my left side....wondering if it is a girl! No more cramps!!!

Well i get the occasional RLP and lightening crotch :). I am just staying positive for now.


----------



## cupcake23

Thanks for all the support ladies but it's not looking good, the only thing I've done today is cook dinner, just gone to the toilet to wipe a good amount of bloody discharge/ small clots, was always hoping it was going to be a cervical issue but it's looking more and more that my body is not ready for a pregnancy, I was very lucky to conceive on our 2nd try, felt it was far to easy following a 6 year gap, my bfp always felt unreal. I'll come back to update when I know more.

Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies xxx


----------



## hollyrose

So i did have a mc. Maybe some1 can update the 1st page. Thanks. Xo


----------



## darkriver

8pm here. Just dragged myself out of bed fell asleep at five. I have never been exhausted.


----------



## smileyfaces

Cupcake :hugs: I'm keeping everything crossed for you :hug:

Hollyrose I'm sorry to hear that. Hope you are okay xx


----------



## kls9503

:hugs: Jox and cupcake :hugs:

I can't believe the wait both of you are having to go through. Could you possible get your hcg checked and see where it falls? That's what my ob did when I started bleeding with my mc at 6 weeks. He did an initial check when I started spotting and a check 2 days later to see if it rose or fell. 

I'm so sorry. :hugs: again


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh holly rose I'm so sorry :( 

Cupcake I'm so sorry Hun I hope this can turn out to be ok for you, really do xxx

Jox it's good news that nothing else has happened other than slight brown which I believe is better than pink or red right? Hang in there Hun xx

Huni - just wondering when you say poppy are you referring to a dd? Or the baby? Where are you from Hun? X 

AFM - I'm fine other than nausea, rather sore boobs and repeated stomach ache that's quite bad, but I do mean stomach as in bowels pain and not cramping or at least I think so xx


----------



## hunni12

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Oh holly rose I'm so sorry :(
> 
> Cupcake I'm so sorry Hun I hope this can turn out to be ok for you, really do xxx
> 
> Jox it's good news that nothing else has happened other than slight brown which I believe is better than pink or red right? Hang in there Hun xx
> 
> Huni - just wondering when you say poppy are you referring to a dd? Or the baby? Where are you from Hun? X
> 
> AFM - I'm fine other than nausea, rather sore boobs and repeated stomach ache that's quite bad, but I do mean stomach as in bowels pain and not cramping or at least I think so xx


Oh no I call bean poppy lol. I am from Alabama. Country and southern:haha:


----------



## KatieSweet

Hollyrose - so sorry :hugs: 

Cupcake - crossing everything..! :hugs:


----------



## darkriver

So sorry hollyrose :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jox

Holly I'm so sorry x

Cupcake I'm sorry ur bleeding is getting worse. It I'd just too upsetting :-(


----------



## smileyfaces

Elmo ask the pharmacist if you can take buscopan for those cramps? Not sure if it'd okay in pregnancy or not but worth a try to find out.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thanks smiley xx

Huni - how nice to have a name for your baby from day one, I'm way too indecisive, need to think about it way more :)


----------



## AlexandraAzad

Jox said:


> I've had a read to catch up but I'm sorry I don't remember most of what I've read.
> 
> Been awake because of work.
> 
> I'm spotting :cry: pink snot when I wipe, started about 9.30ish I think. I was at work but at home now. Will call epu tomorrow. This is it I know it is :nope:
> 
> Sorry for the selfish post xx

Jox ????please stay positive youre always telling me ...i hope everything will work out. I was out for a while due to work as well .I hope everybody does well.:X


----------



## AlexandraAzad

hollyrose said:


> So i did have a mc. Maybe some1 can update the 1st page. Thanks. Xo

Hollyrose im so sorry to hear that:X heads up and big hugs:X:X:X:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hunni12

So sorry holly.

@Elmo: just a nickname. I only have a boy name picked out so far


----------



## hunni12

I wonder how many can take one pregnancy test find it positive and not take anymore lol.


----------



## Bay

Hello. I'm so sorry for all the ladies going through a hard time. We're all thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## JemmaLouise

hollyrose I'm so sorry hun :hugs: 

wishing everything is alright cupcake <3

Hope everyone else is doing alright xx


----------



## almosthere

Holly I am so so sorry for your loss

Jox praying for your little bean


----------



## hunni12

How you holding up jox?


----------



## smileyfaces

Morning all. Hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## darkriver

Morning everyone. Hope your okay Jox and Cupcake xx


----------



## darkriver

Exhausted today. Just want to sleep all the time.


----------



## ironmansmummy

Hollyrose im so sorry:cry::hugs:
Jox and cupcake how are you both today? 

Hope everyone is doing ok and had a nice easter weekend.
I missed entire easter sunday i slept from 8.30 sat night until 9.30 this morning. I got up with ds sun morning for 2 hours then had to go back to bed. Dh woke me for a bowl of soup last night which i violently vomitted up again. Then went back to sleep. Feeling very sick and wobbly today again. But better than yesterday


----------



## KatieSweet

hunni12 said:


> I wonder how many can take one pregnancy test find it positive and not take anymore lol.

This pregnancy I tested only once :haha: it was a strong positive with a CB digi 14 days after my IUI (I removed the test from the digital reader and was shocked it was already so dark) so I felt that was enough :)


----------



## darkriver

I stopped once I got the 3+. Even though I still get the itching to test.


----------



## Jox

Morning ladies,

I'm always tempted to test again but I have none left plus I'd be terrified now x

OK here, had a tiny bit more yesterday but I think it was more brown than pink, nothing last night and I haven't got out of bed yet to see this morning.

I did try with the doppler but nothing. Just want Thursday to hurry up. I was reading that usually if things have gone wrong symptoms usually disappear but I'm still shattered and the bloating is just getting bigger x

Hope ur OK cupcake?

Ironmansmummy, have u got a bug? I hope ur feeling better? How was ur sisters wedding? Xx


----------



## ironmansmummy

Jox im glad to hear its all slowing down. Xxx

I took one frer then about 20 of those cheapie tests because they were in the cupboard:haha: if i didnt have them i wouldnt have tested lol 

Jox my sister wedding was amazing she was really beautiful xxx i dunno if its a bug or if i overdid it during the 3 previous days. Everything was full on. Didnt feel like a bug, i think it mustve beeen pregnancy telling me not to do that again haha


----------



## almosthere

Iron sounds like a bug stay hydrated when I had a vomit bug in pregnancy even if u was throwing it up the dr told me to keep drinking water bc some does stay in ur system just go to Dr if you have a fever that can be dangerous for baby bean!


----------



## hunni12

Glad it's calming down jox.

At iron I agree it may be a bug. Stay hydrated.

Afm, today marks the first morning I got sick. Damn near vomited I was gaggin so bad while brushing my teeth


----------



## hollyrose

Thank u all for ur kindness. I'm doin ok. It's starting to sink in. I'm oving already so hopefully i wont b too long behing u all. Xo


----------



## maddy1

Hey guys. 
I've been mia for a bit. Just been laying low & counting down to my ultrasound and today is the day. I'll be at the appointment in 2 hours... Im sooo nervous. Please say a prayer for me. Hope all will go well! Thank you!


----------



## maddy1

hollyrose said:


> Thank u all for ur kindness. I'm doin ok. It's starting to sink in. I'm oving already so hopefully i wont b too long behing u all. Xo

All the very best!


----------



## Jox

Thinking of u maddy, I hope ur scan goes really well xx


----------



## maddy1

Jox said:


> Thinking of u maddy, I hope ur scan goes really well xx

Thank you Jox, hope ure doing well!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hope that scan goes well maddy X 

Scarlett hope to see you back in first tri very soon X 

Ironman that does sound more like a bug Hun x 

Glad it's calmed down Jox, willing Thursday to come quickly! 

Cupcake are you around? Hope nothing has got any worse xx

Haven't seen snowbunie in here for ages? X


----------



## almosthere

Good luck maddy!

Holly I hope you can get pregnant right away exciting your already ovulating!

AFM since yesterday I've lost a bit of my appetite and have been naseaus lots of acid reflux but also as of yesterday and today no more bigger swollen breasts or bloat so it's making me nervous I'm only a tiny bit bloated. I did almost throw up at work changing a kids diaper so it's a little reassuring I suppose I'm just dying to see my baby again or at least hear a heartbeat April 8th is my intake with my obgyn nurse for first visit with that office they said no us bc I already had one but I'm hoping to hear a he I'll be almost 10 weeks at that point


----------



## cupcake23

Hi, thanks for the well wishes but I am having a miscarriage, went to EPU this morning, had a quick look down below, at that point they said it looked like a threatened miscarriage so booked me a scan on Friday morning, the scan I was hoping to get on Wednesday was at work so didn't really want to go in knowing I was going to get bad news. Since this morning the bleeding has got heavier, even had a small gush &#128577; 

So I've taken the week off work, cried a few times and hoping my body is kind enough to get this part over and done with. Not sure how I feel about trying again, I have my two beautiful children, don't feel like I could put myself through this again.

Wishing you all well. Keepin my fingers crossed for you Jox. 

Sorry for you loss holly, hope ttc comes quicks for you.


----------



## darkriver

Cupcake:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry. xx


----------



## missfrick

So sorry HollyRose, glad you're not giving up hope, hope you will be back on the boards soon!

Jox and Cupcake: hugs! This can be so scary! I passed a clot at 12.5 weeks with DD, just keep positive and remember you're not out until you're out!

AFM: sore bbs, and I keep testing still - my doctor won't run betas for me. My test is darker than the control, and I keep testing lol. I am only turning 6 weeks tomorrow and have to wait until April 8th for my u/s!

Last night I dreamed I had a huge bleed. I went to emerg and the u/s showed I had triplets and only one survived... omg is it possible I have three in here!? I guess since I'm not having betas there's no way to know...


----------



## missfrick

Oh cupcake, I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Cupcake I am so so sorry well wishes to you and your family


----------



## Jox

Oh cupcake :cry: I'm so so sorry. I really wished everything would be ok. If u can Hun pls let us know that ur ok or send me a private msg. Will be thinking about u xxx


----------



## ironmansmummy

:cry:cupcake im so sorry xxxxx


----------



## hunni12

Sorry for your loss cupcake.

Does anyone know if promethazine/phenergan is safe to take for nausea? I have an old bottle. I'm at my work desk sick to my stomach


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Welcome & congrats hunni!


Cupcake & holly, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry I've been mia we've been away for Easter. Just been catching up on everything. 

Cupcake and HollyRose I'm so sorry for you both :hugs: :hugs:

Jox hope you're ok?

Ironsman pleased the wedding went well!

All ok here. Told parents, sis and bro in law and parents in law but now worried have jinxed things! Nausea has calmed down a lot, which is good in that it was so awfully bad I couldn't do anything... But now worried about lack of symptoms! 

First tri is definitely the worst!

How is everyone else? 

X


----------



## Jox

Can't believe there's a December group. How did that happen lol happened so quickly xx


----------



## Jox

Thanks Scarlett, I'm 'OK'. Feeling like maybe things might actually be ok but then kicking myself at the same time trying to prepare myself for the worst on Thursday. Ur right, first tri is horrible :-( xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Everything crossed for Thursday Jox I'm sorry you've got to wait for so long. 

Just tried my Doppler again, defo picking up a placenta but no heartbeat yet - that's an almost good sign right?!


----------



## Jox

YeahI think so Hun. I'm struggling too Hun lol I found something that was faster than mine but it's behind mine so can hear 3 beats if that makes sense. But it's right off the one side where I guess my ovaries r so I'm not quite sure lol gonna try and wait till after Thursday now before I try again xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Yeah totally get why you want to wait, especially when it's so early but that does sound promising. I'm sure I'm listening in right place as I asked at my Early scan the position. I've got three weeks til my scan, so hope I get a heartbeat before then!! 

Hope you've managed to have a quiet few days over Easter?

X


----------



## JemmaLouise

cupcake :hugs: hope you are alright hun xx


----------



## Jox

Nope, work work and work! I only work part time. But most hrs r over the weekend. I'm at work tomorrow then have a 11 hr shift Saturday but that's it for this week xx


----------



## KatieSweet

Cupcake - I am so sorry for your loss hon :( :hugs: :hugs: take care xxx


----------



## Scarlett P

11 hour shift, that's really tough! I do Wed to Fri so at least I get it out the way in one go! 

Urgh I'm soooo hungry - I'm going to be the size of a house before I hit second tri!


----------



## Jox

It wouldn't normally be an 11hr shift but it's one of the managers wedding day so most staff r off for her wedding. I start at 3pm and we don't close till 1am plus the clear up so will be nearly 2am!! I have Friday in as a holiday tho and no shift Sunday so I'm not gonna grumble too much xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Wow sounds like you're also on your feet all the time too. Hope you have a quiet few days whilst you can xx


----------



## Jox

Yes will be the full shift on my feet!! Not looking forward to it but only one shift all weekend, that's what I'm focusing on x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh cupcake I'm so sorry :( xxx


----------



## Pippylu

So sorry to hear cupcake & hollyrose :hugs: 

Are you run off your feet busy at work Jox? Hopefully you can take 5 here and there to rest up. My mum was horrified when I told her yesterday that I've been mopping the mess floor between meal times (work at an army barracks)...especially with the aircons not working, it's stinking hot outside and stuffy inside. She's right I guess, but I'm not telling work until my 12w scan so can't be taking it too easy.

Still no sore bbs or m/s at 8+4, decided I'm just going to be one of those people who doesn't get it. Still have mild cramping, very mild nausea and fatigue hits in the middle of the day. Every day by lunch time I feel pretty awful, like I'm coming down with a flu. It passes by dinner time...by then I'm pretty bloated. I can't eat as much as before, I get so full and that it makes me feel worse. I've lost my sweet tooth (woohoo...had serious lolly addiction before) and really only want savoury food, especially pasta...and laksa. 

We've told my parents & siblings and OH parents & siblings. Might tell our 2 best friends soon but otherwise we're waiting until the next scan.


----------



## hunni12

Omg I'm so miserable. Stomach bug plus all day nausea and I cannot take nothing :(


----------



## almosthere

Huni sorry you are still sick with a bug keep hydrated and like I said before monitor your temp if it rises to 100 ide call the doc. Hope you feel better soon.

AFM my appetite came back like crazy today and craved chocolate and sour candy right after dinner haha super bloated once again so feeling reassured very naseaus driving home so had crackers.


----------



## Pippylu

almosthere said:


> Huni sorry you are still sick with a bug keep hydrated and like I said before monitor your temp if it rises to 100 ide call the doc. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> AFM my appetite came back like crazy today and craved chocolate and sour candy right after dinner haha super bloated once again so feeling reassured very naseaus driving home so had crackers.

Almostthere sour candy (lollies) is my all time favourite kind!!! Could easily eat them every day, really happy that I've lost the urge now though lol


----------



## maddy1

Cupcake, im sorry for your loss... Sending you hugs and prayers. 

Thank you everyone, my scan was good. I'm happy to see progress, finally at 8 weeks 2 days it's sinking in that I'm on my way to be a mom

Sending everyone my best


----------



## Bay

I had my dating scan today and baby is happy. That was a big load off my mind as my symptoms had been easing up the last few days.


----------



## Bay

Hi cupcake, i am so sorry for your loss. I hope your body heals quickly. :hugs:


----------



## darkriver

Hi ladies. 
I seem to be having a load of nightmares :(. I know dreams are weird when pregnant but some of these I could live without.


----------



## smileyfaces

Cupcake :hugs: really keeping fingers crossed for you x

Jox hugs for long working hours! I only work Wednesday and Thursday every week. 2 days to go till your scan :hugs: I am hopeful for you!

Scarlett we have told all our family now too. Seems a relief to tell everyone that matters!

Huni sorry for the sickness x

Maddy and Bay I'm glad your scans went well!

Pippy I didn't have symptoms either with any of my first pregnancies! It's a good thing lol!


----------



## smileyfaces

I have my dating scan on Friday. Seems so close now. I will be 10 weeks. 

Really hoping for a day off from nausea and sickness today! I'm so exhausted!


----------



## darkriver

smileyfaces said:


> I have my dating scan on Friday. Seems so close now. I will be 10 weeks.
> 
> Really hoping for a day off from nausea and sickness today! I'm so exhausted!

Good luck for friday Smiley. x


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks dark!


----------



## smileyfaces

Someone mentioned Snowbunnie...I've not seen her posting on here for a while...hope she's okay?!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Morning Ladies :hugs: hope we're all alright... had an alright day yesterday, hardly any symptoms and managed to not sleep until 9pm, no naps :haha: 1 week until my nhs scan so counting down the days to see my baby bean again <3


----------



## ironmansmummy

:hugs: darkriver nothing worse than nightmares

Jemmalouise thats so exciting gettig your nhs x
Scan so soon:happydance: is it bad that im jealous, i feel like iv been pregnant forever......and am only 6 weeks:cry: not got my mw booking in until 12th april. So far away haha


----------



## JemmaLouise

I find first tri so frustrating... feels like forever doesn't it ?! :dohh: was surprised to get my scan for 10+3 but I'm not complaining :haha: however the downside is a longer wait for the 20 week scan so think I'm going to book another private one for about 16 weeks :blush:


----------



## KatieSweet

Just got back from my scan! Little egglet is still doing well, growing, and its heartbeat was again seen, very glad DH managed to see it this time too. Egglet moved a little since Saturday so that was fun to see. Spotting has completely stopped! 

I was a patient at the hospital (infertility > endometriosis? > laparoscopy > yup endometriosis > IUI treatments), now I'm being referred to a local OB clinic, which is a 5 minute drive tops. I'll give them a call this week to set things in motion. 

Finally told my mom on the phone just now. Still cautious but it felt good to be able to share something good for once. She said I could always call, good or bad, and while I know that, it was still good to hear.
We're going to stop by the in-laws tonight and tell them, next. I'm going to let DH call his sister tonight. That's all the people we're telling for now.


----------



## darkriver

My hospital wont do scans until 11 weeks period. Which is rubbish. I seem to be in a grouchy mood today. Very grumpy. I am tired to but tried to nap and I cant.


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies....I am so embarrassed. This definitely a stomach bug. I crapped myself in my sleep. I had a bug like this in September last year and ended up in the hospital.

I'm so worried for bean and don't know what to do.. Plus I can't call out for work.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

smileyfaces said:


> Someone mentioned Snowbunnie...I've not seen her posting on here for a while...hope she's okay?!

I'm okay, just been super busy. I've been sick. Now my son is sick. Poor kid has had a super high fever for 2 days. Taking him to the docs today! I hate hate hate when my babies are sick. It's such a helpless feeling :cry:


----------



## smileyfaces

sn0wbunnie said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> Someone mentioned Snowbunnie...I've not seen her posting on here for a while...hope she's okay?!
> 
> I'm okay, just been super busy. I've been sick. Now my son is sick. Poor kid has had a super high fever for 2 days. Taking him to the docs today! I hate hate hate when my babies are sick. It's such a helpless feeling :cry:Click to expand...

I know the feeling! My eldest had a sick bug for almost three weeks :dohh: really hope you and your kids are okay xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Just had baby's HB nice and strong on the Doppler :happydance: such a great sound!


----------



## ironmansmummy

sn0wbunnie said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> Someone mentioned Snowbunnie...I've not seen her posting on here for a while...hope she's okay?!
> 
> I'm okay, just been super busy. I've been sick. Now my son is sick. Poor kid has had a super high fever for 2 days. Taking him to the docs today! I hate hate hate when my babies are sick. It's such a helpless feeling :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## missfrick

Smiley: yay for a HB on the doppler! I don't have one, I'd be so obsessed if I did I think I'd drive DH crazy

Sn0w: your poor son, hope E didn't catch it as well? We have all been sick here since returning from our Disney Cruise - DD had a double ear infection, DH had a lung thing, and I had a sinus infection. Hope you all are feeling better soon - I wasn't sick with DD and now this pregnancy so far it's been awful with sneezing and blowing and all.

Sooo, nausea... this is new... didn't have it with my first pregnancy... I haven't actually been sick yet, and I can eat 90% of the time. BUT a whole bunch of random things are making me gag and I'm smelling things like crazy that are offending my nose (again, I had "dog nose" in my first pregnancy but it never made me sick). Last night I was letting out the dog and the back room smelled like icing (it's the garbage room?) and I was almost sick. And DH was eating yogurt last night and I almost puked again - I sent him away to eat in the corner lol! AND I had my first craving - I had to send DH out to get a chocolate covered ice cream bar last night. He also came home with potato chips, smart man! Hit the spot!


----------



## KatieSweet

hunni12 said:


> Morning ladies....I am so embarrassed. This definitely a stomach bug. I crapped myself in my sleep. I had a bug like this in September last year and ended up in the hospital.
> 
> I'm so worried for bean and don't know what to do.. Plus I can't call out for work.

Yikes! Hope you get well soon. Make sure you stay hydrated & rest when you can. I'm sure everything will be fine! :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Huni that sounds horrible why can't you call in sick? Ide be home for days with that kind of bug! Hope your bean is okay!

Miss now I want those chips dipped in dark chocolate that they make now yummm.

Smiley how lovely! I want a doppler so bad now do you like the kind you have? Mind sharing the brand if you recommend it?

Snow hope you and your lo feels better soon.

I'm super grumpy and tired work stress and now sleeping well not enough hours ds has been waking in the night and then waking hours early he has an ear infection and he fights me to put drops in his ears as he has tubes. I'm also waking twice to pee in the night and haven't pooped at all today and my pop was a joke yesterday like TMI warning 3 little rock pebbles I am eating prunes when I get home I meant to this am! I'm also waking and can't get back this one sleep fast enough.


----------



## Jox

Lots of poorly kids and mummies :-( really hope now the weather is picking up (in the uk) that u start to feel better and these bugs do one!

Yay for the scans and I can't believe we r getting closer to actually now dating scans!!!

Yay for finding hb on Doppler too :happydance: I might have a go again later. A friend listened to mine earlier and said she's 100% certain she can hear baby.

With doing an 11 he shift st work I think I get like an hours break so chance to have a good sit down and shouldn't be busy busy all day either X

Another day with no more spotting. Really hoping it was just a 'break through' bleed from where my period would of been due. If so will keep a close eye for when the next one would of come!!

Couple more days then school holiday for 2 weeks. Not got too many shifts over those 2 weeks either so hopefully take it easy. Then when we r back only 1 week till dating scan. Exciting u all telling people but I am still not even close to wanting to. Probably tell family after scan at 12+5 if everything is ok xx


----------



## missfrick

My BBs hurt... ugh this pregnancy is hitting me uncomfortably hard. Also, almostthere - I'm right with you for the pooping issues. I can go, but it's making me bleed every time, even if I don't strain. Gonna have to talk to the doctor about it next week (and nothing is TMI when you're on a pregnancy forum lol)


----------



## Jox

Missfrick, I was exactly the same at 6 weeks. I felt quite poorly. Totally drained, not an ounce of energy etc it's subsided now tho xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry to read so many poorly mamas and babies atm! Hope everyone gets better soon. It's even worse dealing with illness when you're preggers.

I think I may have to tell my boss tomorrow as my nausea is soooo bad :( if have to tell him sooner rather than later as both my booking in and scan appts are on days I work so will need to work from home (I work 50 miles from where I live!) 

Pleased bleeding stopped Jox!


----------



## almosthere

Jox glad the spotting subsided!

AFM i finally pooped this am which reminds me I should go eat some prunes now to keep things going haha.


----------



## kls9503

So thankful I haven't had the bm issues like some of you ladies. Usually I do when taking prenatal vitamins. This time I have found the prenatal gummies and haven't had any trouble at all. They don't have iron though so I'm anxious to see if my iron is low when I see my doc. I think the iron is what makes it so hard!


----------



## Pippylu

I'm taking a pregnancy multi vitamin and liquid iron supplement and my bm's vary between regular, soft to sometimes runny lol! I have low iron all the time, if I'm not careful I get anemic. I also have IBS so what I eat has an effect on consistency as well. A hard poo is a rare thing for me :wacko:


----------



## hunni12

Just a minor update...went to the doctor had a fever of 100.3 but I do have bacterial vag. She said she do not think they looked at that cyst right because a corpus letum cyst can leak at times, but she took blood so I get my betas tomorrow. 

Kinda nervous lol. Having some pain on the crease between my vag and inner thigh but she said my uterus is still stretching so it is normal. 

Annnnd I have a dating scan on april 13 and I will be 7 weeks at the time.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Tomorrow morning is my scan. They're hoping to establish a heartbeat so they can refer me out to another provider ASAP. I doubt they'll be able to confirm a heartbeat tomorrow if I'm honest. It's woah early, like literally the earliest it could possibly be to see any heartbeat at all. I hope they don't give me a hard time about waiting until after the 11th to come back in for another scan. I'm supposed to be leaving Thursday night for a 10 day trip to my mothers (12 hours drive) and I really, really don't want to reschedule.


----------



## almosthere

Huni sorry to hear glad you went to the Dr estate of luck with your results tomorrow you should feel better being medicated for the infection.


----------



## roxannew

Hi can you take me off the list please, looks like I had a miscarriage yesterday at 6+5 :( I have a scan and bloods tomorrow to confirm but I know it's over. Good luck to the rest of you lovely ladies xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Roxanenew im so sorry to hear that, wish you all the best for the future xxx

I have just had a txt from the hospital to say my dating scan is next Monday! I'll only JUST be 10+1 and it seems way way early. I really want to go but at the same time I want to see an actual clear baby so that I can let it sink in finally and also my kids are all of school until the week after that. Not sure what to do X


----------



## ironmansmummy

ROxanew so sorry xxx

Elmo thats a really hard one. Willl they call you back if they cant get the measurements etc they need?


----------



## JemmaLouise

roxannew, I'm so sorry hun :hugs: hope you're doing alright x 

Elmo, they will call you back if they can't get a clear look. Mines next Wednesday at 10+3, I asked the midwife at my booking appointment if I should change it because I thought it was too early and she said it's fine :shrug: it's bittersweet, I welcome seeing baby earlier but I wanted to see them after 12 weeks so I can be out the danger zone


----------



## KatieSweet

Roxannew - I am so sorry :hugs: take care xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yea I mean it's an awful thought but what if I had a missed miscarriage at 10+2....when would I even know? I'm torn because calling us back is no good, it's tricky to get to the hospital so DH will be taking time off work to take us there. On one hand I would rather wait but I did tell her I wasn't interested in the tests as I would never go on to have an amino so didn't see the point in the tests and on the other hand the midwife hasn't done any bloods or urine etc so this appointment will be my first bloods, urine and consultant appointment all of which I guess is better sooner rather than later? X


----------



## rachieroo

Hey guys I've been trying not to post until I knew a bit more but I had my first early scan this morning they put at 6+2 rather than 7+4 which is what I thought I was but I'm not concerned since I got a really late bfp I was expecting that. There is a sac and a fetal pole measuring 2mm so slightly too small to see a hb so am going for another scan next Wednesday when they are hoping it would have doubled. Also no signs of it being another molar pregnancy as of yet so fingers crossed :)

Sorry for those of you that have or are going through a loss, be easy on yourselves. 

I hope everyone is feeling OK now xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hopefully by next week there will be lots more to see rachiroo :) X


----------



## JemmaLouise

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Yea I mean it's an awful thought but what if I had a missed miscarriage at 10+2....when would I even know? I'm torn because calling us back is no good, it's tricky to get to the hospital so DH will be taking time off work to take us there. On one hand I would rather wait but I did tell her I wasn't interested in the tests as I would never go on to have an amino so didn't see the point in the tests and on the other hand the midwife hasn't done any bloods or urine etc so this appointment will be my first bloods, urine and consultant appointment all of which I guess is better sooner rather than later? X

It is an awful thought but at the same time it's totally valid thinking. If it's hard to get to the hospital then I'm not sure what to suggest, you need to decide what sits best in your head and if you want to wait until 12 weeks then you might need to reschedule or book a later private scan after 12 weeks? 

I'm lucky as the scan place is just down the road and OH is self employed so can take me whenever we need. An MMC is a scary thing though and is always in the back of my mind :(


----------



## kls9503

So sorry roxannew :hugs:
Best of luck rachieroo at your next scan.


----------



## Jox

So sorry Roxane :-(

Elmo a must admit I'd be tempted to call and see if there is a later appt but knowing our luck it'd end up being at like 14 weeks!!!

So I should of had a scan by this time tomorrow. I really don't know how to feel. I'm r
Trying to convince myself baby has died but because the sporting has all gone I'm feeling hopeful too. I don't know. Can't tell if I'm symptomless or not lol xx


----------



## almosthere

Roxanne I am so so sorry big hugs and best wishes


----------



## almosthere

Jox I have a good feeling this is it for you but I totally understand being cautious beat of luck with your upcoming scan


----------



## hunni12

I am sure everything is fine Jox.


----------



## Jox

Thanks ladies, I'm sure I must be annoying being so negative. I never remember being this bad with my boys. If everything goes ok I certainly won't be having anymore xx


----------



## darkriver

Hugs Roxanne.


----------



## hunni12

Jox, I worry about every single pain I get with this pregnancy. it is normal to worry, but I have learned to take it one day at a time.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

So sorry roxann :hugs:


----------



## missfrick

Last night I had the most painful stomach ache since giving birth! I messaged my OB friend and was asking about ectopics and everything - I was sure I was in trouble.... until it was gas. Geez I was huffing and puffing and poor DH didn't know what to do except to take the baby from me. I couldn't sit up it hurt so bad. Oh, the joys of pregnancy huh?


----------



## missfrick

So sorry roxann :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Miss frick I have had it too! It's really debilitating when I do finally need the toilet inbetween constipation. 

Jox you aren't annoying in the slightest, and I know I shouldn't really say this as it means nothing but I do have a really positive feeling that your baby is ok!! X

My boys have gone to my mums for a few days so I am all alone! (DH at work) I have come shopping and just want to let you know that in debenhams red herring do maternity clothes and H&M have a huge selection of maternity jeans in store! I just bought three pairs so that's me sorted until summer kicks in and it's too warm and I need maternity tops and dresses xx


----------



## hunni12

Alrighttt the betas are in:

03/22-150
03/24-382
03/26-724
annnnnnnd

03/29- 1,666

So they told me to finally stop worrying especially if they can see something on ultrasound with an hcg of 724. I guess this means on 4/13 my ultrasound should look pretty good. I feel happy now that it has at least touched 1,000 and i am just 5w 2d.



I do have one last clear blue est. i am going to take at 5w 6d so i can see my 3+ :blush:


----------



## CarlyP

Hi all, 

:hugs: Holly, Jox and Roanne xx

Great news to all who have had scans :)

Sorry to those who are poorly or have little ones who are x

Sorry I've been MIA, had our viability scan on Friday morning (all ok was put at 6+6) we had to tell the kids as we went to drop them at my mums but she was crippled over in pain, so they came with us and saw their little brother/sister on the screen, heart beating away, DD thought it was amazing <3

Went back to check on my mum and she had to go to emergency doctors, they told her she had borderline pheumonia, she came home and we spent all weekend taking care of her, we came home yesterday, she is much better but very weak. Was so upsetting, we lost my dad to it last June, although his phemonia was battling with his lung fibrosis but it was still very scary.


----------



## CarlyP

Welcome newbies and congratulations x


----------



## Jox

That's fan news hunni X

Thanks elmo, that's good to know about h&h coz no where does maternity in store anymore!!! Will have a trip to my mums then into town coz they have a h&m.

I'm trying to hold on to ur positive feelings elmo, I really don't know y I can't relax. I think with the mc we let ourselves believe in the pregnancy then ur left upset and feeling stupid when it's gone, I'm trying so hard to avoid that. Nearly here now tho, hopefully if the scan is good tomorrow, baby grown and measuring spot on then it's just 3 weeks and 5 days till dating scan. Surely by then I'll start to believe in this pregnancy a bit more xx


----------



## Jox

Carly, yay for ur amazing scan!! So please for u xx


----------



## ironmansmummy

Carly great anout your scan and your dd loving it. Sorry your mums ill though.

Jox il be thinking about you tomorrow. Hope the scan and court goes well for you:hugs:

Im no where near looking for maternity clothes. But i remember really struggling last time. Hopefully the 2 h&ms here will do a maternity section. Else might just buy all online.

Dh is full of the flu and im crippled with exhaustion and ms. Been off for 8 days and feel i havent spent anytime with ds because of wedsing then him going to grandparents whilst dh and i been ill. Super feeling sorry for myself:haha: gonna order in dominoes cause starving nauseas and too tired to cook lol


----------



## Jox

Bless ya Hun, just have to muddle through the best u can for first tri X

I've just been on Asda and out some stuff in my basket to order but not gonna order then till after tomorrow. I desperately need some mat jeans or jeggings tho coz I am so uncomfortable in everything xx


----------



## isabella92

newbie here due November 9th with #3
I have a 7 year old boy and a 3 year old girl x


----------



## Jox

Hi Isabella and congratulations xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry for your loss Roxannew. :hugs:

Good luck for tomorrow Jox!

YAy to everyone who has had a fab scan of results in the last day. 3 wks today until my next one it's going so slowly!

I loved my H&M Mat jeans last time but tried to Get new the other day and they were all really long?! I really need something, by pm I'm huge. Partly due to all the chocolate cravings eek! But did make it back to my Zumba class tonight....

Having said that I'm now eating a packet of choc buttons my DD got for Easter. Bad mummy!!


----------



## hunni12

We actually have this thing with goodwill here where each store at the end of the month has this thing called 10 for 10$. So I can get 10 maternity pants for 10$ and so forth. Depending on how my scan goes that might be what I do.


----------



## Pippylu

So sorry roxannew :hugs:

All the best with your scan Jox, I'll be thinking of you today :flower:

Hunni those numbers are great! I wish Dr ordered repeats but I only got the one done. Had my scan so the worry of whether mine increased properly has passed, it's an awful wait though.

I feel lucky to have already had a scan but the wait for 12 weeks now is torturing me, it is on my mind every day and I'm sure it's making time go slower! I have a week until my blood test and 3 more weeks until the next scan. I am normally so patient...not with this. On the upside (I think lol), I had a massive bout of vertigo Tuesday afternoon, was washing the dishes and everything went topsy turvey. I have low bp and low iron all the time so vertigo isn't new but this was much worse and still felt wonky all of Wednesday too...before it would have been gone after 20 minutes. I also had pinched nerve pain in lower left back and down to my bum, it's gone now. I read that vertigo is a form of m/s? Have any of you ladies had it?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Scarlett - that's really weird, they must have different lengths because that's what I love about the ones I bought today, I'm only 5"1 so usually they are way too long but these are the perfect length on me? The red herring ones are way longer and have to wear them bunched up at the bottom (they are skinny) X

Carly - your poor mum I hope she is ok Hun, must have been a bit of a scare for you after losing your dad the same way xx

Hi welcome Isabella! :) 

Jox glad that your scan has come around and good luck in court tomorrow please try update us right after scan if you can xx

Pippylu - I have been finding that I get really really dizzy when I stand up, so much that I sort of almost lose my site for a few seconds and have to stand still till i feel normal again? Also get very short of breath even sitting still and been getting a mild pain right in the centre of my chest do you think that sounds like low iron? X


----------



## hunni12

Pippy to me the first tri runs very slowly . if I have one more I will wait until 2 missed periods lol. 


So my doc is sending me to the er. Apparently my urine has been tea colored because of all the diarrhea so she wants me to get a drip.


----------



## Pippylu

Elmo it could definitely be low iron, also could be low bp and would explain it happening when you go from sitting to standing. I'm on a liquid iron supplement in addition to the iron in my pregnancy multi, doc said pregnancy can reduce iron levels. It's worth getting a test especially if you're experiencing it frequently...you don't want to pass out!

Hunni I'm glad they are getting you looked after, hopefully you don't need a long stay.


----------



## hunni12

Thanks pip 

Does anyone plan on having more?


----------



## WhisperGirl

9 weeks and I am huggge! Morning sickness for the first time with my fifth baby as well. Looking forward to my scan so I can see how many are in there lol xx


----------



## almosthere

Carly that is a scare for sure hope she will be okay sorry to hear you lost your dad and to multiple sicknesses.

Congrats and welcome Isabella how do you like the age gap between your children? That will be the age gap with my ds and baby seems pretty nice hopefully ds will be potty trained before baby comes!

Irons mommy I hear you on the cooking I have been way too exauhsted to cook and dh does not but I work full time with infants and toddlers with a commute so I'm so wiped out on weekdays especially and been making dh get take out and I've been going out I feel guilty spending more money on food but I just can't i managed to make lasagna roll ups two nights ago it was like a miracle hahaha

I am so bloated I haven't been able to zip my pants 3 days since my fet it's crazy and even after I poop I'm so bloated feels worse at night I look pregnant for sure so embarrassed as its so early but it is my second


----------



## almosthere

Hunni I see it's your loss bday happy 2nd to him! :)

Do any of us plan on having more kids after our pregnancy now? Dh almost didn't want a second but he knew it was a deal breaker as I wanted 3 he claimed he wanted two then took it back for a while so I was patient and waited and thank gosh he changed his mind we discussed before marriage I was like you cannot take it back haha. I used to want 3 but with my anxiety I get stressed so easy I think 2 will be perfect and I really don't want to good through ivf all over again as we have no frosties left


----------



## almosthere

Hunni hope you can get nice and hydrated sounds like a tough first trimester for you.


----------



## Pippylu

My OH reckons he's getting the snip after they are born...twins sent him into a head spin lol. I always said 2, but we'll see. We love to travel, locally and overseas, so 2 will be enough at least until they are 2 and can have their own seats on the plane.


----------



## hunni12

Thanks almost there. This tri is rough because come to work with a stomach virus that has been spreading like wild fire down here.

OH says he wants one more but I'm like idkkkkkkk


----------



## almosthere

Haha tell him one at a time! He may or may not change his mind after having two my husband underestimated the responsibilities of having kids I think like how hard it can be my son has horrid terrible twos so that doesn't help we are praying for a calmer second toddler haha although ds was the easiest baby!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Only one little baby for me! :happydance: No heartbeat today, but that isn't surprising. They are saying I'm 5+3, which is just fine with me. Baby looked exactly as it should! I'm pretty excited. I'll be going back around the 10th or 11th of April to have another scan so they can establish the heartbeat. :)
 



Attached Files:







12924553_10206059247976416_4690939587530096859_n.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## hunni12

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> Only one little baby for me! :happydance: No heartbeat today, but that isn't surprising. They are saying I'm 5+3, which is just fine with me. Baby looked exactly as it should! I'm pretty excited. I'll be going back around the 10th or 11th of April to have another scan so they can establish the heartbeat. :)

Cute scan. Heyyy at least we know everything is growing fine. My scan is on the 13th


----------



## hunni12

almosthere said:


> Haha tell him one at a time! He may or may not change his mind after having two my husband underestimated the responsibilities of having kids I think like how hard it can be my son has horrid terrible twos so that doesn't help we are praying for a calmer second toddler haha although ds was the easiest baby!

My son was quiet, calm easy baby. Now he is 3 (gotta update the ticker) and omg he is already talking back lol.


----------



## darkriver

Jox hugs for today.
CarlyP. Hugs for your mum.
Do I want another one.... Its a bit difficult for me being single but I am wondering honestly if I will cope with a third. My two year old is already a handful. I probably dont. All being well I will have two wonderful children and maybe far along in the future I will meet someone but I am not looking. 
My next scan is the 6th April.


----------



## Scarlett P

Elmo maybe I was picking up longer length ones and didn't realise :haha: it was a stressful shopping trip with hubby and DD in tow! Like you, I'm not tall and that was why I loved my pair last time. I really need to send hubby up in the loft to sort through the mat clothes I have up there but before my scan I feel like it's tempting fate :S really struggling to hide my bloating/choco bump!

Pippy, I've been dizzy too and just put it down to m/s - I'll ask about iron at my appointment, I think they take bloods then I can't remember.

Jox, good luck today! :hugs:


----------



## Jox

I think I need to get myself to h&m 

Yay for fab scan Mrs X

I have read everything but I can't remember, sorry X

This will be my 4th and OH 2nd, the way first tri is going there is no way I'm gonna have anymore.

Just gonna have a bath then head up to the hospital, oh said he wants a costa so might have some toast up there too.

Can feel I'm getting emotional. As soon as I'm asked if I'm ok I'm gonna cry, I just know it. This afternoon is gonna be so difficult, I just hope it's on the back of good news or I don't know how I'm gonna manage it.

Anyway, 9 weeks today xx


----------



## cupcake23

I hope your scan goes well Jox, keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## ironmansmummy

This is our last baby. Only 7 weeks in and im struggling sso badly. Im 31 but feel so old compared to before:haha:

Have been up the entire night with ds, hes so poorly. Iv phoned in to work, i have never phoned in when ds is ill because I know his grandparents look after him well. But i just feel like he needs me today. Didnt want to be worrying about ds being ill whilst looking after other peoples loved ones and not being able to just leave when i needed too. My boss didnt sound happy, but she goes off a few times a year to look after her lo when shes poorly, so i felt no guilt.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Morning everyone! 

Jox please update after scan xx

Congratulations on this mornings successful scan I'm so sorry I have forgotten the name there where quite a few posts :) 

Your all going to think I'm crazy but DH talked me into putting a deposit down on our travel system last night. Mamas and papas where giving a free maxi car seat so we have paid deposit on the whole lot but we aren't tied to it in anyway and can get a full refund at any time so I couldn't find a reason not to.

I have decided to keep Monday's appointment, even though it is really early I think it's important that I get my bloods done and see the consultant so I'm going to go for it and hopefully dependant on money we hope to pay for a 16 week gender scan so I will hopefully then only have another 6 weeks to go until that one bridging the gap somewhat till the 20 week to make sure everything is still ok xx

Huni how are you today have you had the drip? X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh and I'm quite sure that this will be our last baby and if we where to have one more which would be my limit (5) then it would be in about 5 years time but I think it's unlikely given the vasectomy reversal and the time it took. Who knows I'll have to be careful knowing me I'll be thinking it can't happen and this Time I'll fall pregnant again right after the birth lol xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I've got loadsss to catch up on but just popping into say good luck Jox for your scan and court this afternoon xx


----------



## Jox

Oh god ladies!! Baby is perfect!! Measuring 9+2 with a beautiful hb!!!

One hurdle down, one to go!!

Thank u so much for all ur support xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20160331-WA0001.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

What's wrong with me Jox I just burst into tears I'm so pleased xxxx


----------



## darkriver

Yay Jox I am so pleased for you :D


----------



## Pippylu

That's amazing Jox! So happy for you and what a huge weight off your shoulders:hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

:happydance:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Jox that's great :hugs: so pleased for you xx


----------



## Jox

U lot r all so amazing :kiss: I promise to try and be more positive now xx

Just got my consultant appt thru for 28th April, 2 days after my dating scan. I'm pleased with that as don't normally see him till I'm gone 20 weeks. Maybe it's sooner coz of ohs chromosome issue. So count down again. 3 weeks 5 days till scan, 4 weeks till consultant.

Juat getting ready then off to court, the joys!! Hoping it turns into a good day all round xx 

Thank u again xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Good luck Jox! After today hopefully you can really start to relax and move forward in life with your OH your boys and this baby xx

I'm sat watching old episodes of one born every minute and crying like a baby lol!! X


----------



## CarlyP

Amazing Jox <3

Think this will be last baby for us, we live in a 3 bed, but DD's is a box room so not a lot of room to put anymore babies in!

I'm feeling ok, still tired, loving the Easter hols with no early get ups :)

I still haven't heard from midwives. They never answer the phone.


----------



## hunni12

Elmo: I am doing fine the drip helped much just have to stay on fluids at home.

Box: I'm in bed but I did a happy dance for you lol. Yay!!!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Argh so I phoned the hospital and it turns out the txt I got isn't for a scan it's for a hospital booking in appointment, all these seperate appointments seem to daft, already filled in an hours worth of sheets with the community midwife, then they want me to go to the hospital (which is hard to get to when you don't drive) for a booking in appointment with them so presumably go over it all again and hopefully at least have my bloods taken and then go back for a scan on a seperate day and probably the consultant on a separate day also! I shouldn't complain but it's really difficult not driving and having the kids so DH has to have time off for the appointments. In the past they always did booking in, sit and wait for scan and then consultant right after. Meant you where there a while but got it all done in one day. I guess the urgency is the bloods but I'm sure they used to do them down at the doctors when you had your first booking in appointment in the past. Waiting for someone to phone me back but I'm going try get them to let me do my booking in on same day as scan in a few weeks time and I'll ask if I can go down to my Dr's for my bloods doing X


----------



## CarlyP

That does seem a bit much. It's changed so much since I had DD. What happened to ringing our GP's and getting referred that way! I'm the same, I don't drive so I rely on OH.


----------



## KatieSweet

JOX! Yay! :happydance: So happy to see all is well! :hugs:

Hunni - glad you got some assistance and that the fluid drip helped, but yes, hydrate! I hope you'll feel better really soon :) xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Elmo my hospital do booking, scan and consultant all on separate days too. Such a faf!


----------



## roxannew

Just popping on to see how Jox got on with scan. Congratulations! I am really pleased for you, you always stood out as you were exactly 2 weeks ahead of me :) 

I'm hoping to be back ttc again soon, had a scan today and everything has gone but my hcg is still 561 so repeat bloods to be done Saturday. I'm feeling ok actually, it's natures way after all. As soon as I get the all clear baby making will commence! 

Good luck girls with upcoming scans etc l and thank you for all the good wishes xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Roxanne :hugs: hope you are okay. Xxx


----------



## sn0wbunnie

YAY jox!!

Does anyone know anything about the panorama blood test? I heard you can have it done as early as 9 weeks. It checks for abnormalities AND you can tell the babies sex? It's like 99% accurate?! I might look into it. I have an early scan scheduled for exactly 50 days from today, but I am SO impatient. It's driving me crazyyyyy.... I just wanna know!!


----------



## almosthere

JoX baby looks so big already it's amazing beautiful congrats!

AFM I've been having slight stomach pain and cramps all over my stomach almost like I could be sick with a stomach bug but haven't pooped or thrown up or anything. I called my obgyn nurse she was amazing and said to take tums for my acid reflux with I have pretty bad already and to just make sure I'm not spotting or bleeding but she thinks it could be a stomach bug too. My naseau was very bad this am gagged packing ds lunch for school and could hardly out a toothbrush in my mouth so hope it's just naseau and acid reflux


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Aw Roxane lovely to hear from you and I hope you can get back to baby making very soon, you have been really strong X 

Snow bunnie is that a US thing? Sounds amazing but can't see us ever getting over here on the NHS x

Almost there hope you feel better soon! X


----------



## CarlyP

:hugs: Roxanne

Snow - Never heard of that, going to look it up now.

Almost - Feel better soon :flower:


----------



## darkriver

Has anyones symptoms faded? Literally overnight. I dont feel sick. Just tired.


----------



## almosthere

Dark mine have then came back with a vengeance like my naseau haha don't worry I'm sure all is fine.

Snobunnie I don't think most insurances cover this unless your considered high risk or 35 or older maybe some other exceptions woman can pay out of pocket for it though ide rath er to do that than the amniotic because it has no risk where amnio does I didn't do anything amnio with my first and luckily all was pkay. I understand wanted to do either I just got too freaked out with the needle and low mc risk.


----------



## almosthere

Can i just say my intake appt with my obgyn feels like forever away next Friday it'd like a year countdown haha I hope next week flys by on get to leave early to go so there's a plus haha


----------



## Jox

Thank you so much Roxane, so so sweet of u. I hope ur back ttc soon a soon and u get ur precious lo soon xx


----------



## Jox

Court was ok. Emotional but ok. Back beginning of May. Need to get myself a solicitor for the next hearing tho xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jox if you feel like it message me and let me know how you got on xx


----------



## almosthere

hunni12 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Haha tell him one at a time! He may or may not change his mind after having two my husband underestimated the responsibilities of having kids I think like how hard it can be my son has horrid terrible twos so that doesn't help we are praying for a calmer second toddler haha although ds was the easiest baby!
> 
> My son was quiet, calm easy baby. Now he is 3 (gotta update the ticker) and omg he is already talking back lol.Click to expand...

Oh hunni okay yes my son isn't even 3 yet and it's like having a teenager he's been talking back for a couple weeks now very fresh :blush: I need to start planning his birthday party soon but with no energy I'm dreading the planning process :nope:


----------



## smileyfaces

Snowbunnie I think its also called Harmony Test (that's the only one I've heard of). We can get it here but you have to pay for it. Saw someone on B&B do it not so long ago think it was about £200ish?

Jox glad it went okay. Good luck with the solicitor x

I have my dating scan in the morn! Excited x


----------



## Jox

So exciting smiley!! Can't wait to hear how u get on xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks Jox!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Smiley what time!! Exciting X 

Once again I'm having the dicky tummy and stomach cramps :( it's every few days with no normal toilet trips in between :( X


----------



## darkriver

Good luck Smilie xx


----------



## smileyfaces

10am :)

Elmo it really does sound like it could be IBS. Could you monitor what you are eating and see if you can spot any patterns? Try cutting out gluten and dairy to see if it helps xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Jox I'm so pleased today went well :hugs: hope you can relax a little more now. 

Dark my sickness has gone and bloating a bit better... Which of course has me worried something is wrong! Wondering if I can talk hubby round to another private scan....

Smilie good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Scarlett P

Jox I'm so pleased today went well :hugs: hope you can relax a little more now. 

Dark my sickness has gone and bloating a bit better... Which of course has me worried something is wrong! Wondering if I can talk hubby round to another private scan....

Smilie good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## JemmaLouise

omg you lot are busy posting today!!

Jox I'm so pleased the scan went well, it's really good to hear that everything's alright :hugs: 

Elmo, I've had IBS for a few years now and can say it sounds like you may have a touch. For me I get very hot and sweaty, stomach cramps (which I now recognise as immense gas) are excruciating, you can feel sick and like you have diahorrea at the same time. I find with pregnancy it's not a case of trigger foods but more pregnancy playing havoc with your digestive system. 

Smiley, good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope all is perfect :D 

almosthere/hunni, my almost 4 year old has always been very mellow but since he started the school nursery he has been throwing his little weight around, talking back, stropping, it's such a hassle to deal with when your in need of an easy life :haha: damn first tri 

afm; I have had a few days symptom free which always worries me but nausea is back and I literally slept most of the day, from since I dropped off Riley at nursery to about 40 minutes before picking him up :blush: back in bed for 9:30 

sorry if I missed anyone, I hope you are all doing OK and thanks roxannew for popping back in, good luck with getting back to ttc :hugs:


----------



## kls9503

Yay jox! Awesome ultrasound pic!
Darkriver I'm with you on the symptoms fading. Only ones I have left are bloating and tiredness. 
AFM - I have my first appointment with my OB tomorrow at 3pm. Can't wait but am a little nervous.


----------



## almosthere

Jemma wonder if your lo learned this at nursery! I am jealous of your nap today I want to stop working already due to fatigue or work part time but my school gets out end of June so I'll be done then counting down the months 3 more as of tomorrow!


----------



## almosthere

So I think my bloat is there but also a bump I'm getting nearer to 9 weeks is it possible this early I'm very petite and was pretty skinny and it's my second I need to wear flows shirts as I'm not announcing to my students parents for another month!


----------



## almosthere

I remember I announced at 12 weeks with ds and Def had a bump


----------



## Pippylu

Hunni we have that test here but it's called a Harmony Test, I was going to get it done but because it only identifies if the male chromosome is present I wouldn't know if I had 2 boys or 1 boy/1 girl. If that chromosome is absent then I'm obviously having 2 girls. I'm going to wait until a scan can tell us. I've got the Medicare covered test next Friday, which only tests for abnormalities...the scan is 2 weeks after that but it feels like forever away!

Jemma I have IBS too, food triggered. Unfortunately all I want to eat right now is food that upsets my gut...pasta, bread, rice etc. Only upside to it is that I rarely get constipated!


----------



## almosthere

Pippy i read they don't recommend that test if twins or more because of what you've mentioned you won't know what's wrong with what baby or what sex


----------



## smileyfaces

Jemma that sleep sounds like heaven! My 3yo has a right attitude too. My 4yo is actually rather pleasant most of the time.

Symptoms...mine have subsided too but just woke up 15 mins ago and already lay in bed heaving.MS is defo still here!

Will you get more scans for twins Pippy?

Scan day for me :yipee:


----------



## Pippylu

Good luck with your scan smiley! I've been told I will have more scans but that's not until 20 + weeks. I think it's only an extra few scans all up, more if there's concerns.


----------



## JemmaLouise

pippy, it's a bloody horrible problem isn't it that IBS. Mines usually similar foods to you but for some reason since being pregnant the food triggers aren't there, it's just whenever it feels like it, it's really weird. Unfortunately it still leaves me constipated and then when I do go... well IBS really shows :haha:

almosthere, I am almost certain that he got it from nursery, he was very well behaved before he started going and now he can be a nightmare. Whilst there are positives to being around other children his age it does come with learning some behaviour I really don't like.

With regards to symptoms I'm finding that being later into first tri they are coming and going a lot more frequently so I'm always on my toes! I can't believe the end of the first 12 weeks is in sight. Got my scan and my friends wedding next week so next week will fly :happydance: 1 week left after that and then I might relax a little.


----------



## JemmaLouise

smileyfaces said:


> Jemma that sleep sounds like heaven! My 3yo has a right attitude too. My 4yo is actually rather pleasant most of the time.
> 
> Symptoms...mine have subsided too but just woke up 15 mins ago and 9already lay in bed heaving.MS is defo still here!
> 
> Will you get more scans for twins Pippy?
> 
> Scan day for me :yipee:

good luck with the scan and woo for 10 weeks :happydance:


----------



## CarlyP

Good luck Smiley :)

Dark - My symptoms come and go too, tiredness stays all day though.

Jox - Glad court went well :)


----------



## JemmaLouise

Damn pregnancy hormones, watch ITV's This Morning and tearing up :cry:


----------



## smileyfaces

Got to go back for another scan because it was too early for NT etc! Baby was measuring 10+1 and was having a right old wriggle around! Was so nice to see :)

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/Mobile%20Uploads/20160401_105607.jpg


----------



## cupcake23

Quick update from me, incomplete miscarriage so I've decided on the medical route.

It's been lovely seeing all the scans/ updates, you all have my best wishes xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Cupcake in sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Oh look it's starting to look proper baby shaped <3 congrats smiley :hugs: Also it's good you are offered another scan for the NT testing, least you get another cheeky look at bubs :happydance: I can't wait for mine on Wednesday now :D


----------



## smileyfaces

Jemma it really was like a baby! Proper arms and legs and moving around and stuff!


----------



## JemmaLouise

smileyfaces said:


> Jemma it really was like a baby! Proper arms and legs and moving around and stuff!

N'awwww :hugs:


----------



## Christina86

So my first scan is a week from today. I of course made the mistake of getting one at a clinic with confirmation at 4-5w, which of course is way to early, and all they saw was the corpeus leuteum cyst. So nowwwwww that the scan with my OB is 7 days away I'm freaking out telling myself that there will be nothing there. There is no reason to think anything is wrong. No cramping or bleeding. I hate when I do this! 

On a positive note (and sorry for TMI) I have FINALLY been able to poop! That has been the highlight of my week. Haha


----------



## Scarlett P

Cupcake I'm so sorry, hope they can sort a date out for you soon and that you can move forward.

Christina I'm like you worrying away that they'll be something wrong ALL THE TIME! And I've no reason either other than knowing a lot of other people who it has happened to.

Smiley what a lovely scan!! So pleased that all went well AND that you get to go back, how exciting! have they given you a date for that yet?


----------



## smileyfaces

Christina you will see a lovely little baby don't worry x

Scarlett yes they have said 22nd April which will make me 13 weeks :)


----------



## darkriver

Hi ladies
I take all back all I said about symptoms. I made my daughter go down for a nap as I couldnt sleep. I slept for two hours. My leg is killing me and I feel rough lol. 

The main good news is that I finally have my offical NHS scan. For the 29th April in a hospital I have never heard of lol.


----------



## Carrie13

Hi ladies newbie here :) 
I'm Carrie, due November 12th with our second. We have a 2.5 year old boy :) x
Congrats to you all!


----------



## KatieSweet

Carrie13 said:


> Hi ladies newbie here :)
> I'm Carrie, due November 12th with our second. We have a 2.5 year old boy :) x
> Congrats to you all!

Welcome Carrie, to the thread and to the BnB forum! This is a really supportive forum in general :) 
Congrats to you too! 

AFM - 8 weeks today! :happydance: Got a call from my new OB Clinic this morning and we've set a date for the intake on April 18th. After that they'll book my 12 week-ish scan. 
My symptoms are pretty consistent, just my breasts hurt on and off but I suppose it's because they've swollen, the worst pain is over for now. The digestive issues, the nausea and exhaustion aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Jox

Yay smiley, what a beautiful scan!!! Hello baby!!!!

Cupcake, im sorry sweetie. Such a hard situation made so much harder :-(

Hope u r all ok? Xx

Ok here, went to Meadowhall today and managed to escape my nieces and pop in h&m for some maternity jeggings. Thought they were a bit expensive but oh my god they were so comfy when I tried them on!! Will definitely end up getting some more!!

Xx


----------



## Jox

Welcome Carrie, how r u getting on so far? Xxx


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Welcome & congrats Carrie! :hugs:


----------



## ironmansmummy

So sorry cupcake:hugs:

Smiley beautiful scan picture xx

Welcome Carrie this forum is very supportive and it turns out this November thread is absolutely amazing:happydance:

Katie im right there with you on the nausea and exhaustion. Its so horrible. 

Woohoo Darkriver 29th april is so not long to wait!!! And you get to discover a whole new hospital hopefully not too far away from you.

Afm im exhausted. Took ds to gp today after 2 days of nonstop fever and not a single toy being touched. He has an ear infection:nope: poor wee lamb been started on antibiotics. Only a week until 8 weeks I dunno why but 8 weeks seems like a big thing in my head haha


----------



## almosthere

Smiley lovely scan amazing how formed baby is already!

Cupcake so sorry to hear beat of luck with the procedure.


----------



## almosthere

Question ladies so bc of ivf I had a scan around 7 weeks and so my intake next Friday at around almost two weeks won't have an ultrasound when would my next be? 12 weeks or not until 20? It's been so long I can't remember haha


----------



## smileyfaces

I've been exhausted today too and so sick. Can't wait for first trip to be done!

Welcome Carrie x

Jox glad you got your maternity pants! My belly is defo growing!

Almosthere I'm not sure how it works in the US but here we get 12 weeks and 20 weeks x


----------



## almosthere

Smiley hope the sickness subsides soon for you thanks for the info I feel like I'll have a 12 week scan I'll find out next Friday then hopefully start my tww countdown to my second scan haha.


----------



## Scarlett P

Welcome Carrie! 

Smilie my scan is 20th we can count down together!

My sister had a 4D scan today and sent me some amazing pics she's 25 wks. 

Jox v jealous of your shopping trip to Meadowhall and the leggings. I really need to sort my wardrobe. Currently wearing jeans done up work a hair bobble and long tops to cover the bloat up :haha: 

I'm so tired tonight after 3 days at work I'm already in bed!


----------



## darkriver

I am going to have a bath today. Have had leg cramps all day. I know its normal but ouch.


----------



## smileyfaces

Not long to wait for us Scarlett!

Hope you get some clarity almosthere!

Dark I'm crampy today too I'm about to get a hot water bottle x


----------



## darkriver

Is it in the legs smiley? My legs went funny earlier when I went for a walk so wondering if I pushed myself to much.


----------



## smileyfaces

No just my tummy! Bit period pain ish. Hope a hot bath helps to ease your legs x


----------



## darkriver

Could it be ligaments that stretching stuff?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi Carrie and welcome! :) 

dark river when you say your leg is killing what do you mean? I only ask as I have to watch out for dvt's in pregnancy and just a bit odd for you to say your leg is killing for no reason?

Jox me and DH go to Meadowhall quite often! Maybe if we stay pregnancy buddies we can meet up one day with our newborns! :)

Jemmalouise - it's exactly as you describe! 

cupcake I'm so sorry you are going through this, think I would take the medical route also and wish you all the best for the future Hun x

smiley so pleased about your scan :)

Ironmans mummy - your poor Lo, ear infections knock them for six the poor babe :(

almost there - I would still expect you to have your 12 weeks scan, in the uk if your ivf was private at least, you would still always have a 12 week scan x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Dark river if it's just the one leg I think you should get that checked out. Has it been like a stabbing pain at all? is there any redness or swelling?


----------



## darkriver

No redness or swelling. Its cramping more than anything. I have it every now and then. Ever since I was a child I had a limp but that went away. So now left with cramp pain every now and then.
I have been checked for DVT in the past because of my heart condition.


----------



## Jox

Aww elmo that would be fab!!! Something to look forward to! Literally takes me 30 min to get to Meadowhall. Can't wait to wear the jeggings, they were so comfy lol

I hope the cramps stop for u both dark and smiley X

Almostthere, I'd of thought ull still get ur 12 week scan X

Ironmansmummy, I know what u mean about 8 weeks. I want to be 10 now lol xx

Afm, tired after shopping for 5 hrs with a 14 and 12 year old. Then phoning round for a solicitor then went to pick my injections up from the chemist but it wasn't sorted so had to drive to docs to pick prescription up and take it to chemist etc pick them up in the morning. Then went to oh sisters and not long got back so only just had dinner. Was gonna put a film on but im so tired, might just go to bed soon. Work tomorrow, start at 3pm till 2am ish zzzz

Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I wore my maternity jeans today, don't see the point in waiting lol they where soooo comfy and we had a day shopping and some food so I got some huge "loungewear" from primark which I'm wearing now and I'm snug as a bug haha. 

Jox what is it that you do? Don't know how you manage those shifts! X


----------



## kls9503

Just popping in to give ya'll an update on my first appointment today. I'm on :cloud9: He went ahead and sent me down for my first ultrasound. I'm 8 weeks today and baby measured 8w2d! Heartbeat 165. Everything looks perfect! So very happy! :happydance:


----------



## Pippylu

That's awesome kls, congrats on the great scan! 

Each week definitely feels like a milestone, I really can't wait to get past first tri and hopefully relax a bit more!

Been looking at maternity wear online...but am thinking I might be able to get away with mostly what I've already got. It doesn't really get 'cold' here (Florida weather by comparison for the US ladies). I love my jeans but rarely get to wear them here, so will probably be wearing my maxi dresses most of the time which are all stretchy cotton. I think later on I'll be wanting something that supports my belly though.

Have any of you ladies tried Ramzi's Theory for gender prediction? I don't buy into a lot of the old wives tales but this goes by where your placenta is. If it's true, it's 2 boys for me :wacko: OH thinks that would be GREAT and it must be true!


----------



## Christina86

Soooo veryyyy tired!

That is all.


----------



## hunni12

Nothing but shooting butt pains on my end lol


----------



## almosthere

I had a leg cramp on one side it went away but I stretch in the am in bed laying down right when i eake up and think it's from that it could be normal Charlie horses are common in pregnancy too.

I have pretty severe bloating with big long burps and a bit of gas very uncomfortable after dinner it happens and I can't eat could be a mix with my ibs too ughh


----------



## Pippylu

hunni12 said:


> Nothing but shooting butt pains on my end lol

I had shooting pains in my lower back and butt (L side) on Wednesday...felt like a pinched nerve. I tried stretching. Lying down helped but I was at work so was kinda restricted on how mucg lying down I could get away with. I was on the verge of asking my co worker to punch me in the butt haha


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox have you managed to find a solicitor?

Maternity wear...I'm gonna just buy bigger sized leggings I think! I live in legfins anyway and they are pretty accommodating. Just need some maternity tops.

Kls glad it all went well :)

Pippy I've heard good things about ramzi! My first scan was past 8 weeks so ramzi shouldn't be used that late but if I apply the theory anyway it says girl. So we shall see.

Hugs to all for tiredness and cramps!! My cramps have disappeared over night.

Woke up ready to throw up again :sick:


----------



## darkriver

Legs pain gone today. Woohoo. 
Just weighed myself and am down another two lbs. So now weigh 12 stone 3.


----------



## smileyfaces

Well done :)


----------



## Jox

What's the ramzi theory?

Elmo, I just work at weatherspoons. It's a stupid long shift today because one of the managers r getting married so most the staff r off!! Usually it'd be a 6pm start instead of 3.

I have an appt with a solicitor on Tuesday, I *might* get legal aid because of the situation which would help a lot but my mum is gonna help out otherwise.

Need to nip out and pick my prescription up plus it's bf daughters bday tomorrow so I need to go out and buy her present, I always leave things till the last minute!!

Yay for scan, feels amazing when u get to see ur little bubba doesn't it xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

So this ramzi thing, I'm confused! It can't be done after 8 weeks? But my scan at 7+2 they couldn't even see my placenta yet just the yoke?


----------



## Pippylu

Ramzi theory is where if you can see in your scan which side of your uterus the placenta has implanted on, it will strongly indicate whether it's a boy or girl. Apparently it needs to be from a very early scan, sometime between 6-8 weeks. I don't think the placenta is visible with everyones scan so it wouldn't work for everyone (if it works). I can clearly see both placentas on my 7+3 scan, my sisters you couldn't see at all (but turned out hers was anterior - in front of her uterus). There's even a website where you can submit your scan and they will tell you, they then ask you to report back after the birth to confirm whether they were right or not. There's also some confusion over how to tell what side your placenta is on because some scans are mirrored and some aren't. So if your positive of which side is which on your scan, then basically if your placenta is on the right, it's a boy...if it's on the left, it's a girl. My scan was trans abdominal and if I hold it in front me facing out (like I'm holding a pair of pants in front of me to see how they look), then that's how it looks from inside. If I'd had the vaginal scan it would be the opposite. I've only heard about it in the last few days so was curious to know if anyone here had tried it in previous pregnancies...sorry for the novel!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Very interesting, what the sonographer did say was that although the placenta wasn't visible yet, that if she had to put her money on it she would say it is possibly started to develop anterior. What if it's anterior then is it inconclusive? Xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

I did a bit of digging this morning on the ramzi thing and if you look at early scans you need to look for a white patch and depending on the side it's on is the apparent gender of your bubba, it's meant to be like 93% accurate :shrug: 

I THINK I got my placenta thing right and if I place my scan pic on my stomach facing outwards like pippy said then it's on the left and we would be predicted a girl :happydance: knowing my luck I'll be the 7% that's wrong and have another frigging boy :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2016-04-02 11.50.27.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## smileyfaces

Jemma it depends on whether its and abdominal or vaginal scan because if its vaginal its the opposite way....I think! Haha! Very co fusing!


----------



## darkriver

what time is your appointment Smilie?


----------



## JemmaLouise

I keep reading it's abdominal that's opposite :shrug:


----------



## smileyfaces

darkriver said:


> what time is your appointment Smilie?

For what? I'm confused? :rofl:



JemmaLouise said:


> I keep reading it's abdominal that's opposite :shrug:

Ahh I dunno. Its so confusing lol


----------



## darkriver

Thats what i read Jemma


----------



## darkriver

Did you not have a appointment today Smiley lol


----------



## smileyfaces

No I had my scan yday lol


----------



## smileyfaces

Just read on the gender experts website that scans don't necessarily have to be flipped it just depends on the orientation of the image? Whatever that means lol. The confusion deepens ha


----------



## JemmaLouise

Agh I don't know... dug out Riley's old scan pic and I've confused myself again :cry:


----------



## almosthere

Hmmm never heard of the Ramzi theory pretty cool how accurate it is supposed to be!

AFM finally gained courage to weigh myself I've gained 3 lbs and almost 9 weeks hopefully will only going one more for this trip anyone else packing on the lbs yet?


----------



## darkriver

I was told to lose weight because of my heart problems x


----------



## Jox

Almost I braved it too and got on the scales this morning, about 7lb ish for me but i have been eating like a horse :haha: x


----------



## almosthere

Haha glad I'm not alone! Hoping to only gain a couple more this tri it is bound to happen since there's still 3 or 4 weeks to go!


----------



## smileyfaces

I've lost a pound so far in first trip and that's without trying. I've joined slimming world again this week and done nothing but eat junk food since :dohh: will probably have a gain when I get weighed


----------



## almosthere

Dark sorry to hear you have heart problems it's good your drs are monitoring it and letting you know what precautions to take in pregnancy.


----------



## KatieSweet

Gained 2 pounds :haha: have been eating (read: snacking) a bit more than usual and exercising a lot less!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm not sure to be honest it was around 3lbs the last time I checked a few weeks ago but the midwifes scales said I weighed less than I thought. I can tell I have gained though my boobs alone plus the fact that I have moved into maternity pants xx


----------



## hunni12

I have lost 4 pounds without trying :(


----------



## darkriver

Gosh my boobs have been sore today. My daughter deliberately jumped up and hit me on my breast at one point and I screamed at here which made me feel awful.


----------



## almosthere

Hunni it's normal to lose and gain of you are vomiting often then of course you will lose but you've been sick so that could be why.


----------



## almosthere

Dark owch ide yell at my kid for that too that hurts hahaha:haha:


----------



## Pippylu

The Ramzi thing is confusing. I was sure I was reading my scan right based on what the tech told me during my scan, then I read that they are mirrored and you have to switch it around and the vaginal doesn't get switched. Anyway, I found a blog that explained it great and that was that if it's abdominal hold it front facing out and that's how it is (which is what my tech had me believe), if it's vaginal and you hold it the same way, you have to switch it. They said if you're looking at your scan face on you switch it for abdominal and don't switch it for vaginal, and I think looking at the scan face on is how alot people think about what side is what when they look at them. So for abdominal hold it out with the front facing out and left is left, right is right. For vaginal the same is true if you're looking directly at the scan. I am going to confirm this at my next scan...you know because it's very important lol!


----------



## Pippylu

No sore boobs here still but OH swears they're getting bigger, I don't think they are...I can tell when they change size during my cycle because they feel heavier and obviously my bras fit different. I think I'll be waiting until the end of the pregnancy for anything to happen.


----------



## almosthere

Nothing happened with my breasts my first pregnancy that you could physically see until I think days after giving birth then I had some crazy huge rocks hahahaha I was hoping they would grow and stay big as I'm a large a small b ide like to be a large b haha


----------



## Pippylu

I'm a d now so shouldn't really complain...my sister is an a/b and felt bittersweet about her bigger boobs in both her pregnancies. She finally got bigger boobs (c) but they hurt like hell, she said it felt like they were full of pointy rocks. On days when they hurt a bit less she'd sent me a pic of her cleavage haha


----------



## almosthere

You mean naturally got them from a last pregnancy or implants? I am just hoping form some pregnancy luck with breasts haha


----------



## Pippylu

Oh sorry, badly explained! Me or my sister? Both natural...I've been a d since high school, she's always been an a/b except in pregnancy where she goes up to a c. She always hopes they'll stay bigger after but so far they haven't. Funny how genetics work, we're the same height and same size in clothes, but she says I got most of her share of the boobs on top of my own share haha. She reckons she's getting implants after she's 100% sure they aren't having any more.


----------



## Bay

The downside to big boobs in pregnancy for me was the underboob sweat lol


----------



## hunni12

So everyone knows I recently found I am pregnant..since then My job took me from schedule of 8-430 to 1030-7 and also took me off a major project because of the pregnancy. Their words were they need somebody who can be there everyday for the project and with my appts/ultrasounds I might miss an important day. I am so hurt and stressed out over this. I have been with this company for a year now and have gotten them so much business. As soon as I told them they started training someone for my position. I mean it is complete bullshit and I thought this was against the law. They no longer care my son has to be out of his daycare by 5 and they told me with my appts I would have to leave and come back in the middle of the day....I just am scared their gonna try to fire me over some bs and this late schedule just is not right.

I process insurance bills and they know I am the top processor out of 16 girls, but to punish me because I am pregnant is bs.

My mom said to call the labor board monday..


----------



## smileyfaces

Boobs...I'm an E cup and mine have already grown too. They are just hideously big at the moment. Really not nice!

Hunni that is awful!! I don't know where you are from but in the UK that is illegal I'm sure. They aren't allowed to treat you differently because of a pregnancy and certainly not allowed to change your job role unless they think its in your best interest (for example if your job was to involve heavy lifting or was very physical). Do you have citizens advice where you are who can tell you how to deal with it?


----------



## hunni12

I sit down at a computer all day and no we do have a labor board we report to I'm just scared of retaliation


----------



## darkriver

I seem to have developed massive viens in my breast as well which dont help.

Smiley if thats in the UK it sounds like pregnancy discrmination. hugs


----------



## JemmaLouise

hunni don't worry about backlash, stand up for your rights, they can't just do that to you, if they get funny they'll get over it but don't let them get away with that, it's not right! 

:haha: boob talk... mine have got big too, was about a c/d before and I'm probably d/DD now... not much difference but I can feel they are different ifywim :D 

Also I submitted my scan to those ramzi experts who examine your pictures and tell you what you could be having. Mine came back girl :happydance: I'll see if I can post a screenshot of my results


----------



## JemmaLouise

Here we go...
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-04-03-07-32-37.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## JemmaLouise

10 weeks today :happydance: 1/4 of the way through, 3 days until scan


----------



## smileyfaces

Brill jemma! Did you do the one where you pay? I've tried doing the free one but its such a faf and can never get to the last page for some reason!


----------



## JemmaLouise

yeah it worked out to be like £4 so thought what the hell, did it at 1PM yesterday and had it when I woke up this morning so nice quick turnaround :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Oooh that's good!! I might do it too! But my scan was at 8+4 so not sure they would be able to do it?!


----------



## JemmaLouise

you'll probably be alright with an 8+4 scan, its says from 6 weeks but doesn't give an end date. I suppose you can only send it in and see what they say? all I can see on their site is they can tell from scans in first tri, give it a go :)


----------



## smileyfaces

I will do it now :happydance:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Oh defo let us know what you get, for the sake of a few quid it's an interesting concept that you might be having what's predicted :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

I've done it so hopefully won't have to wait too long! I'm terrible, we are supposed to be team yellow :haha: I won't tell my hubby I've done it haha


----------



## JemmaLouise

:rofl: oooohh that's naughty :haha: it doesn't matter, it's only like 95% accurate so you still won't know for sure :blush:


----------



## Pippylu

I submitted mine a few hours ago, did the paid one too. A little bit of fun :winkwink:...will be interesting to compare later when we know for sure! Hopefully it's there when I wake up in the morning...can't believe my weekend is over already :nope:


----------



## Scarlett P

Noooo I so want to do this Ramzi thing now!! Just tried to compare this scan to DD one and I can't see placenta in either!

I don't dare weigh myself I'm guessing at least 7lbs which has gone on my boobs and bum! Really going to try and be good now in the run up to my booking in appt and try and do some more exercise too. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Jox

Morning all,

Hunni that is not acceptable at all. Here in the uk that is discrimination and is against the law. They can't change ur job and have to allow antenatal appt which u also still get paid for. As smiley said, the only way they can alter anything is if it's for urs and baby's health X

As for boobs. 3 pregnancies and a 4st weight loss has done me no favours, I'm still actually a c but the r just saggy bags of skin. I HATE them. Already spoke with oh about a boob job when we r done with babies. In pregnancy my boobs r lovely, already like it now, they just fill up and firm up nicely X

Which site r u all uploading to? I might try!!!! It's exciting!!!

Arm, work was ok but so hard by the end. I'm lay here and every bit of me aches and I have headache :-( I think that shift was a bit too much for me. Luckily I don't do shifts like that often!! Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs Jox! Such hard work by the sounds of it! I used to be a waitress many moons ago and it was hard! Constant running around.

Its on www.thegenderexperts.com :thumbup:


----------



## Jox

I've done it :happydance: x


----------



## JemmaLouise

Oooohh more people trying Ramzi, be interesting to see what's predicted and what we actually get. At 95% accurate I'm getting excited about the prospect of a girl :blush: it'll probably be wrong now :haha:

Anyway... I dare not weigh myself, it's probably loads, I not too fussed, I'll lose it when bubs has been born anyway so I'm not going to stress about it, constant eating keeps my nausea at bay and thats better for me :thumbup:


----------



## smileyfaces

Excited to see everyone else's results. :)

I really felt as though I'd put about half a stone on but weighed last week and lost a pound. Don't know how when all I do is eat to keep nausea at bay!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

It's not working for me for some reason when I get to the end it won't submit, have just redone it several times did you all do it on your phone?


----------



## JemmaLouise

Yeah I did it on my phone :)


----------



## smileyfaces

I've done it on my phone. Are you doing the free one or the paid one? If its the free one I couldn't finish it either! It was a waste of time. Just done the paid one instead this morning x


----------



## JemmaLouise

I just straight went for paid one, I'm so impatient :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

:haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

I keep checking my email just in case lol so impatient


----------



## darkriver

I have a scan on wednesday so might post after that. My best friend is bring me domino dough balls lol


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I did it too!! How interesting will love to see who's is right!!

Think it's cos I was on the mobile site, i switched to web and it worked! Xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

:happydance:


----------



## ironmansmummy

Do you think it would be justifiable to pay for a private scan just so i can test this ramzi thing:haha:


----------



## almosthere

Hunni they can't do that that's discrimination stand up for yourself tell them you want to keep your schedule if they don't you go after them! I technically could work two months or so before I go into labor and my boss who is actually leaving this year was like well maybe you should just not work....doscrimination! Idk if I want to work with infants and toddlers though preschool is much easier when pregnant not as physically demanding which is what I taught when pregnant with ds. I'm not planning on returning to work dh wants me to stay at home with the kids I just worry we can't afford that dh gets paid well but with college bills and other bills it may be too tight.


----------



## JemmaLouise

ironmansmummy said:


> Do you think it would be justifiable to pay for a private scan just so i can test this ramzi thing:haha:

:haha: hmmm maybe :blush:


----------



## KatieSweet

Hunni - that is so, so wrong. You have rights when you're pregnant and this violates them. Stand up for yourself! Easier said than done, but if you don't they may go further, and if there's backlash you'll have even more ammo against them. 

Loving all of you getting gender predictions. Funny and fun. Wonder how accurate they end up being. I dare not try - if they tell me what they think, then I will give up on team :yellow: and will want to know for sure :haha: I shall not give in!!!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I don't even need to see the results, after a bit of research it's plain to see for myself. Now one hundred percent convinced that we are having our 4th boy x


----------



## Christina86

With my first pregnancy I lost 30lbs during. I'm pretty sure I am putting that right back on! Despite the fact that eating makes me feel sick (well and not eating does as well) I am eating everything! I'm scared to step on the scale at the dr on Fri.


----------



## Jox

Maybe we should add the prediction on the first page and see if they turn out right or not lol

I did it on my iPad and paid so will have results tomorrow. I uploaded my scan from 6+3 and 9 weeks xxx


----------



## Jox

Elmo, I'd be very surprised if we got a girl. I know this is mine and ohs 1st and only his 2nd but out of him and his 5 siblings only boys have been conceived plus I have 3 boys lol xx


----------



## almosthere

Ide be shocked to have a girl as I have one son and mostly boys are made on dhs side then maybe 50 50 on my side I have a sister but then my dad's sister had all son's so we will see! I just want a healthy baby I'm praying zika stays far far away this summer. It is snowing here now so crazy in spring I am keeping my windows shut pretending it he isn't happening I'm so sick and tired of the yucky cold and snow.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm just really angry with myself for caring. I swore that I didn't and I am so greatful to be pregnant at all, but I feel sad :( 

I am just getting so sick of seeing and hearing people say stupid things, you know just every day thoughtless things on Facebook? Someone the other day said they where so happy to be having another girl and they would never want boys.

How insulting and horrible is that?! Maybe I don't want your toothy daughter! Lol (apologies I'm in an absolutely horrendous hormonal mood) xx


----------



## Jox

Hun 'another' boy will take some getting used to but ud love him regardless. Other than this ramzi thing I really haven't let myself think about the sex or I'm just convincing myself it's a boy because I don't want to feel any disappointment. That said I think I would honestly be happy with s little boy, I have some really cute names lol a girl would just.... I don't know, I can't imagine it xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Katie I'm supposed to be team yellow as well :haha:

Elmo :hugs: just ignore! Boys are fantastic, I love having two boys and will not be surprised at all if we have a third boy and that's fine. Just think of all the hassle girls bring with teenage years with their hormones :haha: boys are lazy but chilled! 

Jox I'm the same I just can't imagine a girl!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

My friends who have girls genuinely seem to pity me and it really gets my back up! I know I will love another little boy, it's all I have ever known. It would just also be so lovely to experience that mother daughter relationship. It was always just me and my mum until she left and I think I wish I could have that close relationship (without the leaving obviously) xx


----------



## hunni12

I could never be team yellow lol. I have no self control whatsoever. We have 2 boys but this our first together.... So kinda praying for a girl butttt I got a feeling it is a boy


----------



## darkriver

I secretly want a little boy. My little girl is wonderful but I have this yearning and this will be last child no matter what so.. but another 11 weeks and I will find out


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I seem to swing one way and then the other! My boys just got home from their time at my mums and I'm reminded how amazing they are, also Sarah's baby boy on coronation street lol - maybe I would prefer another little boy!! I have more boys names :) x


----------



## almosthere

I have no vibe as to what my little bean could be last time I just knew it was a boy somehow! I love boys I've always naturally gotten along with them better growing up and always was the girl in school who would be paired with the only boy in class haha especially in college when it used to be a all girls school and my first year there was the second they allowed boys to attend I'd have that boy in my group hhaha. Dh has loads of uncles a family member adopted a girl then she was lesbian which I'm totally fine with just funny coincidence since they wanted the girly girl and she's Tom boyish haha.


----------



## almosthere

I've shocked myself wanting a girl but ide honestly be very pleased with another mama's boy haha


----------



## smileyfaces

I have no intuition as to what this baby is!


----------



## JemmaLouise

I'd love a girl not because I don't want boys as I love my cheeky chops and would be happy with another but I feel very outnumbered (oh has a 12 yr old son). I am inclined to think this one's a girl because first tri with Riley was so smooth, I had no signs of being pregnant whatsoever but this little tyke has made me hormonal, nauseated, emotional, vvv tired and super hungry for weeks :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Snap jemma. My two boy pregnancies were a breeze in first tri but this one is just awful!


----------



## CarlyP

Great scan Smiley :)

Hunni - That is discrimanation, with my first my manager was awful when she found out, had me in tears everyday, all I had to do was threaten to take it further and it stopped. 

I can't do Ramzi because they couldn't give me a picture :(

Chinese predicts boy, but I have an incling it's a girl. It would be easier if it were as there would be a 6 year age gap, whereas there would be 10 years between boys, not sure how we'd manage that bedroom wise.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

My incling was girl before seeing the ramzi theory! I am the same, all three boy pregnancy's where the same but this one had been all new to me with nausea, hormones, exhaustion and boobs, but if I'm looking at that scan correctly then it couldn't be anymore boy! lol I'm thinking boy now, so I'm just gunna concentrate on little boy things and boy names :)


----------



## CarlyP

The chinese gender one, do you go by LMP if you don't know the date of conception? If I go by LMP it says girl, but if I go by month of conception which I think is around 10th Feb then it says boy?


----------



## smileyfaces

You use month of conception Carly which would be Feb. Chinese was wrong with both my other two!


----------



## CarlyP

Oh really? Lol I won't rely on it then :haha:

What's the limit on the Ramzi one? Not sure when my scan is yet.


----------



## smileyfaces

I thought it was 6-8 weeks but I've submitted mine anyway and mine was 8+4. If its gonna be your 12 week scan then they will do nub theory instead I assume!


----------



## JemmaLouise

That Chinese prediction thing gave me different results on varying calendars. I realised you need to use a Chinese "lunar" chart as their year is different to ours :) 

I can't wait for you all to get your results :happydance:


----------



## CarlyP

Going to look the lunar one up now :)


----------



## kls9503

Can't wait to see everyone's ramzi results! I'm team yellow but am so wanting to try it out! I do not have the gene where women just "know" what they are having. I have no idea.


----------



## smileyfaces

I really hope to have results when I wake up in the morning :D


----------



## Jox

I tried the Chinese ones then checked to see if it was right with the boys and it wasn't so I'm not thinking too much into them lol

I have no incline whatsoever as to what this one is lol oh would love a girl lol

Have u noticed how most of us have boys already and some of us have a brood of boys already lol

Jemma, my oh has a 12 year old boy too lol xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Yes how strange a lot of us have boys already!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Got my results! Boy as I said lol xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I've got mine too! Just checked! Mine says girl!


----------



## smileyfaces

Hopefully correct!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-04-03-20-43-38.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jox

I've just got an email.....

Apparently, we r having :pink:

I uploaded both scan pics and they've used my 9 wk one. U can actually see the cord going up to the placenta in that one.

So, about 7 weeks till we find out if it's right :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## smileyfaces

Just realised mine says its a close call because its close to the middle. Probs a boy then hahaha


----------



## Jox

Aww we all got them at the same time lol

I was going to say smiley that urs looks very central :dohh:

Lots of love elmo, can't remember if u said ull b finding out?? Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Yep very central haha typical. 

Think I'm gonna have to scrap the team yellow idea I just can't wait to find out lol


----------



## Scarlett P

All these predictions are so exciting! So tempted to do my scan now. Have been trying to compare it to DD scan,
But who am I kidding, I can't work out where the placenta is on either of them!


----------



## Scarlett P

We had a very rare night out last night. End of the night I was in the Q for the loo... Three ladies in front of me when two more arrived behind me, and the girl
At the front knew the girls at the back at suggested they skip ahead and went in the cubicle with her. 

I just shouted out NOOOOOO you can't do that to me, I'm pregnant and about to wet myself!

I don't know where it came from but thankfully everyone believed it and before I knew it the ladies before me said I could go in before them!!! 

:haha: :blush:


----------



## smileyfaces

Scarlett :haha: I would have done the same!!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Oh yey on getting the results, be interesting to see who's is accurate, remember it's just a bit of fun and not guaranteed :thumbup:

It is funny how we are a very strong blue team already :) Jox, how do you get on with OH's 12 yr old? 

Lol at Scarlett, if desperate I don't blame you :haha:


----------



## hunni12

I'm so jealous of these scans while I still got 9 days until mines..but who's counting lol


----------



## Christina86

hunni12 said:


> I'm so jealous of these scans while I still got 9 days until mines..but who's counting lol

I have my scan on the 8th. 
Even though it's getting closer it feels so far away. Ha


----------



## hunni12

I am so inpatient and the first tri dragssssss. With my son I found out at 4w 3d and I promised to not do it again


----------



## Pippylu

Ok, got mine back too... 2 boys! Can't wait to see uf it's correct. Had to screen shot it and a bit of the scan got cut off. The placenta is where I thought it is and it looks like it's joined together.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-04-04-07-04-34.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jox

Hunni, 9 days is nothing X

Jemma, he's autistic so it's a bit different. It's like having another 5 year old but with limited communication. Unfortunately he spends all his time on his iPad or computer which literally drives me insane because it breaks down his communication with others even more than it is already but unfortunately it's become what's normal for oh and his ex coz it means they don't have to try and entertain him. He stays with us every other weekend xx


----------



## almosthere

You ladies are so funny I'll be curious is the gender predictions work.

Hunni waiting for scans is the worst but your getting very close! My drs appt is Friday I'm just dying to know when my second scan will be but won't know until I schedule then eeek the wait it's torture haha


----------



## Christina86

Omg. I'm camping out in my daughters room with her bc the damn house smells like onion (husband is cooking) and I near about threw up all over. I haven't had an aversion like that yet this pregnancy. I guess as much as it sucks it's a good sign.


----------



## JemmaLouise

pippy, you said it would be boys :) roll on November for the birth of these bubs! 

hunni, I agree, first tri drags so much! I've got 2 days until my scan and I can't wait! 

Jox, whilst OH's son isn't autistic, I actually know what you mean. He just comes over every other weekend too and spends the whole time in his room watching youtube on his phone. OH and his ex were extremely lazy parents and let him just get on with things. I've really tried my best to love him but I just don't even like him, i feel so awful but I can't help it :nope:


----------



## smileyfaces

Morning all. Scans will soon come around for those who haven't had them yet.

Christina I'm the same with certain things!

I've been sick already this morning. So so so fed up of this MS now :cry:


----------



## JemmaLouise

smileyfaces said:


> Morning all. Scans will soon come around for those who haven't had them yet.
> 
> Christina I'm the same with certain things!
> 
> I've been sick already this morning. So so so fed up of this MS now :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Jemma and Jox hugs for the frustration with step children.

My son has autism and his iPad is actually amazing for him. He actually learned lots of communication skills from it at a time when he was largely non verbal :) it keeps him calm at times when things get too much for him if we are out and about and is an escape when he wants to be left alone. Not all bad :)

Pippy two boys! Has anyone told their partners their results? I have but he rolled his eyes and thought it was rubbish :lol:


----------



## darkriver

Morning all :) 
Nine weeks today. :happydance: I am now passed the point of my last miscarriage so hopefully can relax a little more.


----------



## JemmaLouise

smiley it's good it helps your son :) , I'm not totally against technology, my Riley has a Samsung tab which I've loaded with educational games and his favourite cbeebies app and in moderation it has been wonderful to his learning. What I don't like about CJ (stepson) is he has absolutely no social skills, he has no friends, he doesn't know how to talk to people, I just find him very obnoxious and rude. 

I would have assumed it was just towards me as I'm new and replaced his mum in his dad's eyes but he does it to everyone, cousins, grandparents, even my 4 yr old. Recently he upset me because on new years my OHs mum drags everyone down to the pier for a family photo, it's a 'tradition', so I jokingly said something like "yey I've officially been accepted into the family since mum (I mean MIL) wants me in the photo" to which he replied absolutely deadpan "just because your in the photo, doesn't mean you're in the family" I was like wtf ?! nasty little brat... sorry, ranting, this stuff builds up as I don't tell oh :(


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh jemma that's absolutely horrible. What an awful attitude he has!! I would be very mad! Tell your oh so he can give him a good telling off!

My 3yr old loves the cbeebies app! And YouTube videos of people opening surprise eggs :dohh:


----------



## JemmaLouise

I give up with it smiley, there are so many issues I've raised, attitude, hygiene, the phone and nothing seems to get done, I don't want to look like an interfering witch but I believe every child deserves basic care and I don't feel he gets it at his mums. I've told OH there will be absolutely none of this with our LO! 

That surprise eggs thing sounds familiar, Riley watches someone opening eggs that has trains in them... not sure if it's the same but he loves it :hugs:


----------



## Pippylu

I told mine about ramzi, he fist pumped the air when I said 2 boys haha. He's viewing the pregnancy as superstious so I am not surprised he didn't care about the ramzi thing. We were in the US during Super Bowl this year, during the game they played this 'super bowl baby' ad where they had all these kids of different ages who were conceived after the game. Well we dtd after the game and twin B's date of conception on the scan is super bowl day. He's also had twins wished on him for years by his mates because he was not keen on having kids for a long time. I laughed so hard when I first told him it was twins, I had tears running down my cheeks from laughing so hard :haha:


----------



## Pippylu

Darkriver...isn't it a great feeling passing that date? Another milestone to check off just like each week (2 milestones for you today!).


----------



## Jox

Smiley, C (stepson) will literally have his ipad from the minute he wakes up till the minute he falls asleep and that's no exaggeration!! OH thinks him on his xbox and stepson on his ipad/computer is spending time together!!! It's school holidays so stepson is coming Friday for 10 days, I've said no way r we staying in all week playing on technology!!! Told him if he doesn't makes some plans I'll be going out in my own!!! 

Jemma, I don't dislike stepson but u dread him coming coz I end up in a foul mood. It's oh who's the problem tho!!!

3 weeks tomorrow till my scan, seems to be coming round quicker now!!! 9+4, might try with the doppler again tonight. I think baby was off to my right side when they scanned me so will give it a try!! Xx

Even with ramzi theory, I still can't imagine having a girl!!!! Xx


----------



## Jox

Oh and yes I told oh about ramzi theory and he just rolled his eyes lol xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

I refused to have CJ here over Easter holidays, OH works so I'd be left with him all day, I'm exhausted, sick and irritated most days so it's best he isn't here. Same Jox, OH on ps4 and CJ upstairs is them spending the weekend together.

With this ramzi thing, I told OH about being predicted a girl and has been quite horrid about it :shrug: I said if we have a girl are you even going to love her and he was like no... he may have been joking but he seems really against having a girl


----------



## JemmaLouise

Oh but on a positive, I actually weighted this morning and I'm exactly the same as I was post pregnancy :haha: :happydance:


----------



## Pippylu

Jemma I don't know what it is about men and having sons...my OH says girls are gross...yes he actually did say that, he's a 34 yr old man child. He also really hopes we're having at least 1 boy/1 girl or 2 boys. But I know he would love a set of girls too, even though he doesnt think it now. He is awesome with our nieces and friends daughters. There's just some weird masculine pride thing with sons. My BIL adores his 2 daughters but was upset when he found out #2 was going to be another girl. Now he's gutted because my sister has said no more, he was hoping their 3rd go would be a boy. My OH can't wait to rub having 2 boys in his face (if it's 2 boys). It's all in good fun. They think they can't work women out but men really are strange creatures, I don't think they can work themselves out.


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox don't blame you wanting to go out! 9+4 was when I got a really loud and clear HB on the Doppler! I tried again this morning (first time since 9+4) and couldn't find it this time.

Jemma that awful that your oh said that! Hope he was joking!

My DH wants a girl this time I think!


----------



## jesslekay

I would love to be added if possible? :)
EDD is 21st of November


----------



## JemmaLouise

I know that if we did have a girl he would love her when she got here but I think the idea of a girl scares him, he wouldn't have a clue what to do with her :haha: My luck will indicate my ramzi is wrong and I'll have a boy anyway, it's just me :rofl: 

I need to get a doppler soon, just waiting until after Wednesday :)

Hello jesslekay, congratulations and welcome xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Welcome jesslekay x

Jemma yep I will end up with my ramzi being wrong and having a third boy lol


----------



## Pippylu

Welcome jesslekay!

My OH is scared of the idea of a girl too and he has said pretty much exactly what you just said...he wouldn't know what to do with her, and lol he can't stand the thought of having a teenage girl (as he pulls a disgusted face). I told him you're not supposed to think about that or that far ahead! Though I have to admit that teenage girls scare me a little too haha


----------



## darkriver

Have to say the thought of my daughter as a teenager is a scary thought. She is a strong willed little lady now give it ten years and I could be ripping my hair out. However, she is lovely, cute and everyone loves her.


----------



## ironmansmummy

I would love a wee girl. But honestly velieve my oh can only make boys:haha: tbh he wouldnt mind with a girl but i think he would be wrapped around her little finger from the days shes born:haha


----------



## almosthere

Dh is the same thinks girls are cute but probably not idea how to Handel fathering one I was a bit scared too but started warming up to the idea we will see I'll be nicely surprised either way I'll be shocked if I a girl and I'll laugh if it's another boy bc it's what I would expect. Getting closer to my intake appt really wanting to mark my calendar for my next us! Eeeek!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Welcome jesslekay! X

Jemma how awful I hope he was joking you poor thing. It's difficult with step children as well, I haven't had it myself but my best mate really really struggles with her step daughter, they have zero bond and it's an awful situation for both of them as the daughter lives with her, the biological mum has never been in the picture and on top of that dad works away so it's a difficult situation. 

I had my hospital booking in appointment today and the earliest they could book my dating scan was 16 bloody weeks!!!! So I have had to be really naughty and say that I want the downs testing so that I get scan when I am over 13 weeks, but I'm going to say we changed our minds on the day. I know it might seem a bit wrong but no way am I happy to wait until 16 weeks to see that everything is ok with baby xx


----------



## smileyfaces

16 weeks what a joke!! Don't blame you for telling a fib! Out of interest how come you are going to decline the testing?


----------



## darkriver

Elmo thats disgusting. I have a booklet that says the scan has to be done between 10weeks and 13 weeks. 

Smiley- I am declining the testing as it wont change things for me. My ex husband who is an idiot believe it causes down syndrome which is bull but it doesnt matter eitherway.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Just because smiley it isn't conclusive and gives only an indications of the chances of you having a baby with one of the syndromes, and I would be far too scared to have the amnio test to find out if baby did indeed have it because of the risk of miscarriage. We would continue with the pregnancy anyway so it could only cause me worry really. Suppose it would be nice to have the testing and to find out that we had a really really low risk factor but in case it wasn't that low I wouldn't want to know xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Dark river I must admit I thought that it was 13 weeks as well but at the hopital today they told me 14+2 was the cut off??


----------



## darkriver

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Dark river I must admit I thought that it was 13 weeks as well but at the hopital today they told me 14+2 was the cut off??

I will find the booklet later, if my two year old hasnt scribbled in it. Thing is at 16 weeks you would have to go back for the 20 week scan? Which is bonkers.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Just checked my book and it says between 10 and 14 weeks, I think maybe it used to be 13 weeks in my previous pregnancies. Guess my hospital must be super busy right now :( x


----------



## smileyfaces

I thought it was 11 weeks to 13+6

I'm having the testing but as you have both said it makes no difference. I would just rather be prepared for it!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Guess the one benefit to having the scan at 16 weeks is that they might have told me the gender of baby!! But I would rather be seen sooner X


----------



## darkriver

Am having a scan on wednesday and then going to buy doppler. Is the sonoline b the best one?


----------



## sn0wbunnie

darkriver said:


> Am having a scan on wednesday and then going to buy doppler. Is the sonoline b the best one?

Yes, I have it & love it!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Elmo... 16 weeks?!?!?!?! jeeeeez! :dohh: be good if you get that earlier scan but you shouldn't have had to lie for it, that's poor planning at the hospital! 

I'd love a doppler, maybe I'll get one after Wednesday when I know bubs is still alright :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

Has anyone been told not to eat story bought hummus yes another paranioa about listeria it says it's not recommended online and offline course I have a stomach ache after the garlic Naan bread with garlic hummus and I didn't eat that much ugh!


----------



## smileyfaces

Almosthere I've no idea. I generally just eat what ever I like that keeps my nausea at bay :lol:

I don't know what brand my Doppler is. It looks like a sonoline B but it isn't haha


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Early scan today - eek :happydance::happydance: so happy! Can't believe the difference between this scan and my daughters 3 years ago. So clear and we could see little limbs forming and everything. Heart rate perfect also. Booked for another in 2 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## almosthere

Hopeful congrats! Wow a scan again in two weeks are you high risk? I had mine at 7w4d but next one won't be until 12 weeks I think


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Not high risk but our fertility clinic does 2 scans before discharging us. Then hopefully a short wait till our 12 week scan


----------



## Jox

My oh would absolutely love a daughter!! She'd be his princess and have him wrapped round her little finger!!

Wow elm, 16 weeks, that's crazy!! I don't blame u for fibbing.

TRIED AGAIN TONIGHT WITH THE DOPPLER AND NOTHING, STARTING TO ANNOY ME A bit now (sorry about capitals, accident and couldn't b bothered to rewrite!!) xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox I've tried again tonight (twice today!!!) with DH but couldn't find either :( gonna leave it another week or so now.


----------



## Jox

It's so frustrating isn't it smiley!! Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Yep!


----------



## smileyfaces

Although, I can really tell my uterus is moving up now I can feel lots more pressure when I'm pressing with my Doppler. Can't explain it really but can tell its defo on the move upwards now :thumbup:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Unlucky with the doppler sessions girls but I'm sure you'll find them again in no time :) 

I have finally found something that cures my sickly belly... ICE POPS!!! :happydance: I have also discovered that I get most of my nausea after eating cooked (fresh) meat for dinner, ie spag bol, curry, stew... I'm fine with crappy processed meats like chicken nuggets though :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## smileyfaces

Ooooh ice pops! That's a good idea. I'm gonna get some tomorrow. Thanks jemma!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Oh honestly smiley it's such a relief to have found a relief :happydance: the ones OH got were like rocket ones but the lemon bit is just so nice, really settles my stomach :thumbup:


----------



## Scarlett P

I've a friend who lived
On ice lollies her first pregnancy! Pleased you've found a cure.

I'm almost certain I heard HB tonight and last night on Doppler :happydance: wasn't for very long before the monkey skipped away but really think it was it! Always think sounds more like a train than galloping horses at this stage...


----------



## Jox

Aww that's lovely Scarlett, really can't wait to hear mine xx


----------



## almosthere

Even drs have a hard time finding the baby's heart beat with a doppler try not to worry ladies! It's exciting for those of you who managed to find it!

Hopeful I'm jealous my fertility clinic only did one haha


----------



## smileyfaces

Exciting Scarlett!!


----------



## darkriver

So it seems I have popped early again:blush:. The picture was me yesterday evening. I am overweight but this is insane.
 



Attached Files:







12936615_709155085888641_1992808687901942119_n.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 11


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow!


----------



## darkriver

smileyfaces said:


> Wow!

I know lol. :haha::haha:


----------



## ironmansmummy

Fab bump!!!

Jemma my friend also swore by icelollies in her first pregnancy. We always have some in freezer for ds so will give it a shot later.

Feeling really low these past few weeks, really struggling with this pregnancy and everyone being ill for so long. So i asked oh if we can have an early scan to cheer us all up. But he said we cant justify the £99 it would cost if we not feeling anythings wrong:cry:


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs ironmansmummy :hugs: wow so expensive! My early scan was £35! Have a look on fb pages for local scanning places you may find they have deals on?!


----------



## ironmansmummy

Thanks smiley will go do that now


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Must admit mine was £99 as well I was amazed how cheap some of your areas did them. 

Hope you feel better ironmans, I have to say I have started to really struggle with my emotions, and it's awful because I'm so happy about this pregnancy. I have borderline personality disorder and was seeing a dr once a week until I found out I was pregnant and then I wanted to put it on hold I don't know why I just felt like I needed to until after my dating scan when I felt more at ease and could concentrate back on my sessions more. Hugs xx

My best friend has a Doppler but she won't give me it yet, she said it will stress me out too much if I can't find a heartbeat and I know that she's right so I think I'm better off without it until I'm much further on. Then it will be nice to have just in case baby has a quiet day of movements xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Ironman I did a quick Google and Baby Scan Studio Perth do them for £59. That's just the first link I clicked on. £99 is very expensive


----------



## smileyfaces

Elmo :hugs: sorry you are struggling a bit. Its true about the Doppler!


----------



## Jox

Elmo I know this is obviously and I don't really need to say it but using the Doppler later on on 'quiet days' really isn't good. If u have quiet days with move,wants u need to get checked and stay away from the Doppler. I will only be using my Doppler until I get nice regular movements then it will be packed away xx

Elmo, maybe u need to get back seeing ur doctor sooner?

Wow dark, I'm really showing too. Will attach a pic I took yesterday. Was out with a good fiend and very surprised she didn't say anything altho I kept my hoody on most the time lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## smileyfaces

Lovely bump Jox x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yes totally understand what you mean now that you have said it Jox, good point. Bumps looking lovely!! Xx


----------



## Jox

Smiley, I'm not sure if I mentioned this before but just noticed. There 6 days between us yet where is says how many days to go in our ticker, u have over 3 weeks less to go?? Xx


----------



## Jox

Yeah and 20 less days than elmo but only 2 days in front??? Xx


----------



## ironmansmummy

Fab bump Jox....iv just got fat and if im lucky bloated fat:haha:

Smiley thanks gonna speak to oh when he finishes work

Elmo:hugs: this is not easy is it?


----------



## Jox

Ironmansmummy, if I saw the same site as smiley, if u can get before 8 weeks it's actually 49!! Xx


----------



## darkriver

my bump makes me look about 20 weeks or just fat. :haha::haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

How strange Jox! Maybe mine is counting down to 37 weeks? Not sure.

Yes I saw the cheaper one for £49 too but just assumed you were further along for some reason (should have checked the ticker!) defo ask OH if you can book in?!


----------



## darkriver

I was annoyed with myself as babybond do do scans for £39 but I didnt see it lol


----------



## ironmansmummy

Thanks jox and smiley. Will speak to oh. Perth only about 20 mins away. 

Darkriver i think its babybond here too and i couldnt see any cheaper than 99


----------



## ironmansmummy

Thanks jox and smiley. Will speak to oh. Perth only about 20 mins away. 

Darkriver i think its babybond here too and i couldnt see any cheaper than 99


----------



## darkriver

https://www.ultrasound-direct.com/b...uJYFieIpimAFgshwCFRbk5zoL_K9i6FTXwaAge78P8HAQ
If you scroll down a bit you will see the cheaper option which hides it well haah


----------



## Jox

That's from 13 weeks tho dark xx


----------



## Christina86

Wow this page goes quick! 

My husband is dead set on having a boy this time. He's said be won't mind in the end but he really does want a boy. He's even rubbed by belly saying "be a boy" or "grow a penis". Ha! 

He was convinced our dd was a boy also. We were team yellow last time and when she came out a girl he hear about passed out. He's been wrapped around her little finger since a few hours old and it hasn't changed. 

I've felt horrid the last 3 days. More nauseous than usual -it calms eventually- and extra tired. I have no desire to do much of anything right now.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Christina I know what you mean, I have no desire either, just thinking about doing some housework makes me tired... in fact I'm off for a sleep now as I can't stop yawning, luckily DS is not going to say no to a film in Mummy's bed :D


----------



## Jox

Lol I've already laid on the settee for an he and slept whil the boys watched a film :haha: and that was before I'd even done anything for th day lol xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I've not long since woken up from a 1hr nap on the couch. Kids were playing on the floor next to me and thankfully didn't get into any bother :shock: just closed my eyes for a rest and woke up an hour later

Kids are driving me batty. Been fighting with each other since 6am. Had enough!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I have felt really unmotivated and groggy. Just spent a few hours doing speech therapy work with my ds and then reading with each of them and playing snakes and ladders so that made me feel slightly better about myself. 

Just got the kids an early bath and in clean pajamas so that's out of the way. Waiting for DH to come home so we can all have tea together but he's working late again xx


----------



## almosthere

Nice bumps ladies I popped as well I am going to start my bump pics I'll have dh take one for me tn. I'm going to be totally wiped out today as I work full time then I have to go to a two hour teachers workshop I have two this month 7 to 9 at night so won't be able to get to sleep until tenish last night I went to bed at 8! I have a phlegmy cold tiny scratchy throat so tired. Hope all are well!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

So I was wondering how old are we all? For those that want to share? 

I'm 29 in June and DH is 26 next week, he's my toy boy lol or so he likes to tell me. He was only 19 when we met and I was 22 with an 18 month old son so I was dubious there was anything to it! Needless to say he proved me wrong, he's actually a lot more mature than me, he takes such good care of us, have been married three years in May and together for 7 in October X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

In fact I have only just realised that baby is due on our anniversary!! (Of when we got together) xx


----------



## darkriver

I am 27 years old. I have had my fill of my daughter today. I love her but she has tested my patience. Didnt want to eat any of her tea, asked for pizza which I gave her. She then had a massive melt down over the snack I gave her. I am doing my best to understand that she cant express what she wants so its getting hard.


----------



## CarlyP

This does move fast lol.

Welcome newbies and congratulations :)

Also feeling run down and tired all the time, I'm loving the holidays, DD is a huge bed head and hasn't been getting up until between 10/10.30am. Then she crawls in with me for a cuddle. DS is very independant, gets up, dressed, breakfast, plays. Weather has been rubbish here so we've been stuck in so far this week, hoping it brightens up a bit for a wander to park. 

As for nausea, for me it's mints/polos that keep it away. I can't go anywhere without them at the minute.

Great Ramzi results, I can't wait to see if they are all right!

Finally got my booking appointment through for Thurs 14th! Says it will last about 90mins and my scan with be arranged on that day.


----------



## CarlyP

I'm 29.


----------



## smileyfaces

Yay finally Carly!

I'm 27 (will be 28 when baby is born). Dh is 30. We have been together for nearly 6 years and have been married since February :)


----------



## darkriver

Elmo just reading that thread about "Lucky" to have a girl. I am on your side!!


----------



## almosthere

Elmo how neat baby could arrive on your anniversary my coworker had a anniversary baby.

I will be 27 in June my son will be 3 in June. Dh will be 28 in November. We have been married for 9 years once July comes but together for 11. I married before my senior year in high school I long for a beautiful small beach wedding to renew our vows I want the dress :)


----------



## missfrick

Ok I'm minorly freaking out. I tested today on an IC just to watch my dark line, and it's not ask dark as a week ago. It still came up right away and it's still at least as dark as the control line - I didn't use FMU, I'm being ridiculous right? Like, it came up RIGHT away, and I have zero bleeding and zero reason to think I've had a MMC. I guess I'm getting nervous I'm 7 weeks today and since my first u/s was at 4+2 and they saw nothing (not even a sac) and I'm having a "real" u/s this Friday. Once I see the HB I know I'll feel better since the mc rate drops significantly, but right now I'm strangely a wreck.


----------



## Jox

I found it, I found it :happydance: heartbeat of around 170!!! Fasted of my babies!!

I'm 31 and OH is 36, we both have our birthdays in Nov so thank god baby will be coming in October lol we've been together 2 years next month, gonna have our gender scan as our anniversary present xx

Try not to worry missfrick, I won't test now for this exact reason. I hope Friday comes quickly for u X

Elmo/dark, I stay away from threads like that. I'm sure she didn't mean anything but everyone gets so upset. When I was pregnant with ds2 after losing Kasper seeing posts like that hurt like hell, it's best to avoid at all costs. Just wait till we r in 3rd tri and the reduced movement threads start!!!! Everyone will be saying, everything's fine, as long as uve had 10 movements or baby is just running out of room etc that's what they told me but my baby was actually dying!!! Anyway, rant over lol xxx


----------



## darkriver

Hugs Jox, I follow count the kick guidelines which say any change of movements then to get to check.


----------



## almosthere

Miss Frick you and baby are fine the amount of ink in the tests vary try not to worry easier said than done I know I worry every second for my little baby already haha


----------



## smileyfaces

Yaay Jox pleased you found it :happydance: 

Almosthere hope you get your renewal :hugs:

Missfrick stop testing! You are pregnant. Don't stress x

Off to look for whatever thread has caused a stir lol....


----------



## almosthere

Thanks Smiley we never had a wedding just married with both sets of parents and my sister then had a fancy dinner and cake but that was it! I just don't know if we can afford to have even a small wedding! We will see what happens :) we will Def have both kiddos in the wedding it will be very cute! I told dh I need a proper proposal first as our engagement was more of a serious talk haha


----------



## darkriver

MissFrick, 
Its because the hcg will be high. Also look at something called the HOOK effect.


----------



## Jox

Yes exactly dark, hopefully more and more people r following count the kicks guildlines altho some people still think they know better xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Almosthere we had a big wedding in February and spent a fortune and although it was lovely I kinda wish we had done small and intimate and saved a few thousand pounds haha.


----------



## Jox

I can't wait to get married. Me and my X had our wedding booked when we spl but luckily for me we didn't quite get there lol I never thought I wanted a big wedding but the more I organised last time the more I do want it big lol not huge but I was really trying to do it on a budget last time and don't want tha. I want to have what I want iykwim? That said, we aren't even engaged :haha: xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I chose the engagement ring I wanted and showed him and just waited lol. He bought it pretty quickly! Then once we were engaged we had booked a wedding withing a month or so but gave ourselves 19 months to plan and save before the big day!


----------



## darkriver

Today would have been my third wedding anniversary. Spoke to my ex husband today and he completely reminded me why we seperated lol


----------



## CarlyP

We aren't married, we are engaged, it's just something we never think about, we will do it one day though.


----------



## rachieroo

I'm 26 and dh is 29. We have been married for 7 years in August but been together for 10. School bf and gf lol. 

Yay for finding hb jox I keep trying but not getting anything.

I am so ready for 1st tri to be done i have my second early scan in the morning and I am terrified! I also ended up in a and e on Friday because of dehydration after a stomach bug! It's left me with Ms now lol.

How is everyone?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Dark river - lol thanks, I know she didn't mean it the way it came across it just really gets my back up when people talk as if girls are the holy grail and boys are the crappy consolation prize!! 

Missfrick bless you we have all been there, I'm sure you will feel so much better after Friday's scan :) 

Jox hurray for finding baby!!! :) must feel great. As for that thread I know and that's exactly what I was thinking when I read it, what a thing to say when there are ladies such as yourself who have lost much loved baby boys, hugs xx

I must say by the way that it's frightening that I have only learnt that it's a myth what I have been told pregnancy after pregnancy, that babies slow down in the last couple of months of pregnancy. Frightening when it isn't really true xx

Rachieroo that doesn't sound fun! Hope you feel better soon! 

Smiley I know what you mean really we had the most perfect day but the majority of the guests don't bother with us anymore and didn't turn out to be great friends, I sometimes wish we had done it smaller or in Mexico where we honeymooned x 

I have a craving for peppermint tea today, beats junk food anyway lol!


----------



## darkriver

Elmo I only invited 20 people. It was a tiny wedding and absoulately lovely, but wrong man I think.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ah we live and learn my love don't we. I was engaged to my eldests dad, he isn't a bad man at all but we where so badly suited xx


----------



## darkriver

I wouldnt say he was a bad man. A victim of circumstances and childhood rubbish which bled into being a pretty rubbish parent all in all. He tries. He never lets us down in the maintenance department and sees her when he can.


----------



## JemmaLouise

jesus another busy afternoon for you lot :haha: I'm 27, 28 in July and my OH is just 37, my ickle old man :haha: we've been together for 1 year and a half, both married to other people and planning on getting divorces and getting married in the near future :happydance: 

I also read that thread and was like pfft !!


----------



## Jox

That's what I believe elmo when Kasper's movements slowed down. I'd didn't know any better and count the kicks wasn't around then. I remember saying to people how I miss those big kicks now it was just rolls etc anyway, we learn and I won't make the same mistake again X

Sat here watching obem lol haven't watched it for years. I still get choked up every time a baby is born xx


----------



## almosthere

Sorry to hear you got so sick rach.

After my work shift I went to the bathroom I had been having light yellow spotting thought it was normal for days but today a peachy orange discharge in my underwear nothing when wiping I freaked out and called my obgyn right when I got in the car they said I could have a infection I wonder if they are saying that so I don't worry about a mc but I'm nervous it may be I've had on and off stomach ache cramping since last week. Long story short drive wants to see me tomorrow morning so I will be 4 hours late to work but it is what it is baby comes first I'm so nervous I have to go back Friday but they said I'm not having a dr apt just the chat with a nurse the intake so maybe I can hear babies hb tomorrow if he or she is okay I'm so worried now


----------



## Pippylu

I'm 32, OH is 34. Together 16 years this May. Not married, no plans to.

Got my NT blood test this weekend. Only 2.5 weeks until my next scan woohoo.

Has anyone here ever been diagnosed with Hasimotos Disease during pregnancy? My sister had it and asked if I'd had my thyroid and antibodies tested (that's how they test for it). I've had fatigue on and off, only a couple of really bad days where it lasted a few hours and I could have slept standing. She said fatigue is a symptom...but it's also a symptom of pregnancy. Now I dont know if I should get tested. I know they sent off for thyroid when I had my hcg done but not antibodies. There just seems to be so many medical conditions out there that happen in pregnancy but also have the same symptoms as pregnancy. You could easily worry about so many things :wacko:


----------



## Scarlett P

Wow not been able to pop in for a bit and I've missed loads! Hope everyone is feeling better and scans have gone well?

The thing I've picked up on, trying to read back, is that I'm OLD :haha:


----------



## Jox

Lots of love almost, I hope everything is ok X

Poppy, I've not heard of it. I'd say if uve only had a few days of bad tiredness then ur lucky but if ur concerned just call and ask to be tested?

I tried to find hb for oh last night, baby was having none of it lol I'm still smiling at finding it myself yesterday.

Had a day planned with some work colleagues and kids but one hasn't replied for the last day or 2 and now the other didn't reply last night so I'm guessing plans r off!! Gonna see what I can fo with the boys instead xx


----------



## Pippylu

Almostthere I had orange/peachy coloured discharge 2 weeks ago this Friday. It was right after a very painful diarrhea episode. It was only there when I wiped and only appeared twice in the same sitting, I never saw it again. My Dr didn't have much to say about it and didn't think it was odd, just asked about my symptoms (my few measly symptoms). I did loads of googling right after because I freaked, especially at the peachy colour, which I thought was weird. I didn't manage to find anything really scary and I've since had days where my symptoms were worse than before. I seriously tossed up whether to book a private scan but decided not when it only appeared that once. If I wasn't inspecting every wipe, I wouldn't have noticed it. I'm sure everything is fine and you'll hear a love strong hb tomorrow! Curious to know what you find out about the peachy orange discharge


----------



## ironmansmummy

Im 31, 32 in May and Dh is 33. We been together for 6 years (i think) been married since January. 

Almost hopefully everything will be ok xxxx

Pippy iv never heard of that either.

Jox:happydance: for finding heartbeat

Elmo I seen tbat post also and was glad to see you speak up. I think you argued the point beautifully.

Jox i was stalking 3rd trimester a few weeks ago and someone was being so rude and abnoxious to everyone when a lady said she had reduced movement. This woman insisted it was normal and her obgyn told her to expect it:dohh: she was so rude to anyone who said differently and told poster to seek medical attention. I wouldve waded in but everyone else seemed to know their stuff. So worrying that people quite happily give such poor advice and really push it on others


----------



## Jox

Ironmansmummy, did u speak to hubby about getting that scan? Xx


----------



## ironmansmummy

Yup im on nights tonight thurs and fri then tues iv got my midwife appointment. With the same midewife as iv had previously. Dh thinks that that will cheer me up as the midwife and us got on amazingly. So he says if it doesnt do the job he will take me to a private scan. (Should add we both have our own money etc, if i really wanted id just book an appointment and he would come along and not say anything but i know what he says makes sense lol)


----------



## rachieroo

Hey guys just had my scan. Seen baby's heartbeat and it has tripled in size since last Wednesday it is just over 7mm now. They said last Wednesday I was 6+2 and today only 6 and a half weeks so I was concerned but they said that she really struggled to measure the fetal pole last week so they are happy with it, just the fact that it has tripled in size as it was about 2mm last week! 

I have to wait until 12 week scan now so 6 week wait! X


----------



## Jox

It does make sense ironmansmummy, will be nice to see ur mw I'm sure xx

Rach that's fab growth, sounds like they measured wrong last week. I think my lo was 7mm at 6+3 weeks xxx


----------



## darkriver

I have a scan today. So nervous. Its in the evening so today is going to safely drag.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Just had my scan, baby's measuring 10+2 which is in line with my private scan... I still need to adjust ticker by a day :shrug: like I said to mw it was too early for NT testing so I'm back in 2 weeks 2 days for another scan :happydance: 

darkriver, good luck with your scan today hun :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







20160406_120112.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies I was surprised they wanted to see me but it will be good for peace of mind. My drs office is very much on top of every little thing which I appreciate better safe than sorry right! 

So happy to hear of more great scans beautiful us pic jemma what a beautiful little baby already!


----------



## JemmaLouise

almosthere, I hope you're doing alright and glad the drs are willing to see you, it should at least give you a bit of reassurance although I'm sure everything is fine anyway :hugs:


----------



## Scarlett P

Jemma what a lovely scan! And pleased your scan went well too RAchieroo. So jealous, two weeks today until mine :S Good luck for later Dark!

Well done on HB Jox, hope you still had a good day out. 

Hope Dr goes well Almost


----------



## almosthere

I'm surprisingly only a little worried I'm keeping myself under control and since it wasn't pink or red it makes me not freak out as much just had my first dry heave painful stomach almost throw up in the toilet episode probably doesn't help that I have a yucky phlegmy throat that keeps getting worse I feel like shit between the cold and firs trimester fatigue and naseau not fun!

Pippy my mom has thyroid problems and was diagnosed with hashimotos not too long ago she didn't get it from pregnancy though. She's on a lot of medication for it.


----------



## darkriver

Almost three:hugs: Hope your okay hun xx


----------



## CarlyP

Rach - Great news :happydance:

Dark - Good luck dark, keep us posted :flower:

Jemma - :happydance: lovely picture!

Almost - Glad your seeing your dr :hugs:


----------



## Jox

Yay for the scan Jemma, beautiful baby. Is that ur official dating scan? So what is ur official due date? Xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

Yeh I'm officially 10+2 so I'm due 31st October :happydance: roll on next scan now!! still need to update my signature :dohh:


----------



## missfrick

HAHA Scarlet I feel old too (maybe)

I'm 31 and DH is 34. We've been together 3-ish years and married just over 1 year. Shockingly I was a virgin when we met (late bloomer haha)

Everyone's scans look so great! Friday is coming so slowly for me! I read that after you see a heartbeat on u/s the risk of mc drops to something like 3%, I hope that's true. I'm so antsy to tell people - DH doesn't want to tell anyone forever, so only our parents know, a girl I almost puked on, and our real estate agent. Oh and my best friend, though "officially" I didn't tell her. I hate waiting, first tri takes FOREVER!

I haven't done a proper poo in DAYS and the scale is creeping up. I finally took something for it but am I ever bloated and uncomfortable. Crampy too, which worries me, but I think it's just stretching and constipation.

Took a test with FMU this morning and it was darker so I guess I scared myself for nothing yesterday.


----------



## Jox

Lots of love missfrick, tbh I can't remember when I last went for a poo lol

Relating to the poo issue, anyone else have bad wind? My wind has been awful and sorry for tmi but so smelly too :-( maybe it's because I'm just not pooing? X


----------



## almosthere

Thanks for all the support ladies couldn't find hb on doppler which dr said is normal this early so I had a abdominal then transvaginal ultrasoubd after a vaginal check for infection no infection baby is fine dr says late implantation bleeding who knew it could happen this late?! So happy I got to see my dancing bean next scan approx 3 weeks from today I think :) I'll find out.friday after my intake appt.


----------



## almosthere

Jox I've had painful wind and harder stools sometimes stinky gas it's probably just from that


----------



## missfrick

My gas hasn't been too bad yet this pregnancy but last time it was killer! And this is coming from a girl who never had stinky toots before pregnancy. But so far I'm ok - could be from the not pooing for sure


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Almost there so glad everything is ok :) 

Lovely news on everyone's scan and Jemma what a lovely pic of baby!!

There was loads to catch up on!! 

On the issue of gas and bowel movements lol - I have had awful gas mainly only on an evening, I have to take fibogel every night and then I manage to go every few days or so but then it's uncomfortable to go and I have piles &#128546; Really not happy about the piles as I know if I don't get rid of them completely in pregnancy I will have them so bad after the birth which I have had before and let's be honest who needs that when your hoo-Har is already in bits and your boobs are like rocks!! Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Aarrgh that bloody thread about "nobody liking boys" she's edited it now and I look like a lunatic lol why can't I leave it alone. People commenting saying it's funny really getting my hormones going!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Jemma yaaay for scan!! You must be so pleased!

Catch up with everything later on been at work all day and just winding down!

Hope everyone's OK xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Early night for me, smiley get your feet up X


----------



## missfrick

Pregnancy exhaustion has hit me hard the past couple days. I forgot it picks up around 7-8 weeks, I thought maybe I was immune. I had to call in an hour late to work today because I couldn't open my eyes until after 8:30 (I work from home and start at 9, normally I am up at 8:30 and in my chair ready to go on time, but I needed toothpicks to prop my lids open I swear!). I haven't told my boss I'm pregnant and don't want to for a while yet. I wonder how much notice they need before maternity leave? Maybe I'll tell them around 20 weeks after the anatomy scan... Anyhow, I am SO tired! Glad Freya (DD) is in daycare two days a week now and DH gets her all ready, I have no energy to deal with anything. I already warned DH I'll be in bed before 10pm tonight


----------



## darkriver

:happydance::happydance:
I got to hear the heartbeat. I got put forward one day so will update my ticker. Due the 6th now.
 



Attached Files:







scan 9 weeks 3.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jox

Fab news dark xx


----------



## almosthere

Great news dark!

I've been so extra naseaus today and that with extreme fatigue and phlemy sore throat is horrible this is making me Def be done after baby number 2 arrives oh my goshhh


----------



## Jox

Almosthere, I seem to have been so much more nauseous today too!!!


----------



## hunni12

Beautiful scans I see.

Mines is next week so in 7 days. I get gas and the trapped wind was terrible yesterday.

My main problems are exhaustion and these pains that switch between my armpits and nipples. Like ouch!

6w and the bloat has hit Me lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160406_125228.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pippylu

Nice scans ladies,!

Elmo, I tried to find that post but couldn't. Probably too late now as it's been edited - how frustrating!!!

Hunni how did you go with your job?


----------



## Pippylu

Nevermind, I found it! Even the edited version is a bit silly....why not say "why does everyone in my family prefer girls" instead of that everyone prefers girls. I see she acknowledged her post was not well worded. Your response was great Elmo, you don't sound crazy now that she's edited it...her post still implies the same thing, just using a different word.


----------



## kls9503

Well I feel old too. Lol. I'm 33 and DH is 35, will be 34 and 36 when lo is born. 

On the gas issue. I had horrible trapped gas pains on monday. So bad I was getting nauseaus from it and the chill bumps. So weird. Took some gas x though and it cleared it right up in no time. Haven't had any trouble yet with pooing so don't think my gas was from that I think it was from eating to many peanuts at a festival I went to on Saturday. Lol


----------



## Scarlett P

Morning everyone! I also struggled with sickness yesterday at work, it was so bad I had to nip out to the shop for some baked stuff (keep craving cheese straws!!!) and also ended up with cookies and chocolate. The shop is right by the Uni campus and the cashier saw what I was buying and presumed I was a student :haha: she asked if I had NUS discount.

Why can't I crave healthy food like fruit?!

My bloating has been better since I've been making myself exercise again, but my waist is defo vanishing...

Pleased all the scans went well today!!

Erm, and I think I'm still the oldest here?!

How's everyone else today?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Morning! 

Dark - yaay for scan :) always nice to be put forward even by a day! 

Yesterday I was craving Greek yogurt flavoured with honey with chopped bananas it was so nice. Took a new pic yesterday it's becoming sooo obvious for 10 weeks!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jox

:happydance: 10 weeks today!!! It feels AMAZING!!!!

Love ur bump elmo xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Lovely bumps ladies! Happy 10 weeks Jox!

Just on my break at work, my back is killing!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

10 weeks felt fantastic I'm with you on that!! 

Ah smiley try and take a break when you can x


----------



## CarlyP

Morning ladies

Almost - Glad drs went well, I never knew implantation could be this late either.

Dark - :happydance: great scan!

I've had awful up and down BM, driving me mad!

Also waking up every morning with a sore throat. I feel a bit chesty in a morning but clears up by the afternoon.


----------



## KatieSweet

I'm 33 and DH is turning 39 next month. We've been together 9 years, married almost 3. I don't feel that old though and neither does he :haha: 

I'm trying really hard to eat more fruit, fresh veggies and protein (I'm a vegetarian) and think I'm managing OK in all areas. 
It's not what I crave though, LOL. Whenever I crave something unhealthy (donuts! ice cream! croissants!) I try, try, try to replace it with a better alternative but ugh, it's hard. The only things I won't compromise on: ice lollies, potato chips (helps against nausea) and chocolate - but I do try to keep it reasonable.


----------



## Jox

Oh god I'm just eating anything and everything I want to eat. It's so bad, I really need to get a grip lol


----------



## smileyfaces

Same Jox just eating none stop at the moment lol


----------



## smileyfaces

10 weeks does feel great! By my last scan I am 11 weeks today but just gonna keep my ticker the same until I'm officially dated on the 22nd April. Can't wait.

How is everyone feeling? I feel like my morning sickness is finally starting to lift slightly (praying I don't jinx it ha).


----------



## Jox

10 weeks feels amazing!! Next one is 12 weeks!! If last scan is right I'll be put forward to 13 weeks when I have my scan at 12+5 

My nausea seems to have gotten worse again over the last 2 days!!! It's been nice not being at work since Saturday, there tomorrow night and Saturday tho!! Boo lol xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I'm lucky I only work Wednesday and Thursday every week so have almost a week off work once my shifts are done haha

Hugs for nausea! I've not felt sick or been sick for about 2 days now so really hoping I've seen the back of it!


----------



## Jox

What do u do for work smiley? Mines just the late nights I'm struggling with!! Couple of comments off my boss Sunday has me thinking he knows about the baby?! He's also my bil, he's engaged to OHs sister. But we've not told anyone lol

Luckily I've not been sick at all, in any of my pregnancies xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Oooh how odd hopefully you are just being a bit paranoid haha

I work on a farm :lol: in a cold horrible old barn! Just sorting out fruit and veg and packing it up for customers. Very boring but its handy because its close to home and just two days a week.


----------



## CarlyP

Eating non stop bread products, toast, potato cakes, bagels, so much for slimming world!


----------



## smileyfaces

Carly I rejoined slimming world last week and then didn't go to meeting this week because I was so ashamed :haha:


----------



## Jox

Sounds perfect smiley!!

Boss came into work last week and first thing he said to me was hi fatty and patted my belly :shrug: then I was moving some tables and he asked if I was ok and should he get someone else to do it!! Surely not a coincidence? Oh swears he hasn't told anyone, I'm not sure I believe him!! Xx


----------



## CarlyP

:haha: I did my membership online because of that reason, I just put my weight in and get a little pick me up message.


----------



## CarlyP

Jox- Is he normally like that with you? If not I would be suspicious.


----------



## Jox

No, it was totally out of the blue and not something ud say to someone who isn't pregnant surely!!! It wouldn't surpsise me if oh has said something to one of his sisters but it'll annoy me a little coz it takes the whole announcement part away doesn't it!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Hmmmm yes defo sounds a bit suspicious. I'd be thinking OH had told someone!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh Jox he totally knows if you ask me, no man in their right mind would pat a woman's stomach and say hi fatty unless he was suicidal or knew for sure that she was pregnant lol!! 

Oh I have been eating exactly what I want as well! I don't think I am actually being as bad as I think I am though? If I think yesterday I ate...

A naked bar 
Packet of wotsits 
Crumpet 
Jacket with beans and cheese
Greek yogurt with banana 

Not great but could be worse right?

Today have had...

Two crumpets 
Tomato & basil soup
Laughing cow triangle 

But I can feel a snack coming on lol xx


----------



## Pippylu

I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow, double digits finally!!! My cousins water just broke, she's having a girl. Can't believe how many babies there are in my family this year...5 including mine. My mums wondering what she's done (in a good way), to get so many grandchildren in one year lol.

I'm eating loads of bread, pasta and rice...things I'm supposed to eat little of or if I'm going ok, in moderation. I just find I'm craving savoury foods. I get laksa every Saturday morning from the laksa lady at the markets, it the most delicious laksa I've ever had. That's my treat. I've gone off sweets and ice cream, my usual treats.

Jox I think your boss/BIL knows!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Jox, I'd say he knows for sure :shrug:

I'm also eating what the hell I want and when I want it... I'm not bothered about weight right now :nono: 

This is a little weird as it's not something I had until third tri with Riley but I've got the worst sciatica... I can't barely walk, it's so painful... anyone else had this?! :shrug: or anyone know any cures/relief?


----------



## CarlyP

Jemma - I suffer from scatica (before pregnancy) so I know how you feel, rest is all that helps mine, there is a trick to use a tennis ball and lay on it and roll it around (if that makes sense) I haven't tried it but it's supposed to work.


----------



## smileyfaces

Elmo that's barely anything! I'd eat all that as a snack and still be hungry :haha:

Pippy exciting for your cousin!!

Hugs jemma xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

CarlyP said:


> Jemma - I suffer from scatica (before pregnancy) so I know how you feel, rest is all that helps mine, there is a trick to use a tennis ball and lay on it and roll it around (if that makems sense) I haven't tried it but it's supposed to work.

thanks Carly and sorry you have this away from pregnancy too, it's really annoying!! I'll see if I can find a ball and roll on it :haha: I have a 3 hr long car journey later so don't want a painful butt the whole way :shrug:


----------



## darkriver

I dont have an appetite. I have force myself to eat. :(. If I do I feel awfully sick. I am having a take away tonight though. I have been tidying up all day so I am pretty shattered.


----------



## KatieSweet

Weight gain stopped bothering me too. I eat more and more often for sure. Away with thee, nausea! 
I just want to put as many good nutrients in my body as I can this pregnancy! (Pizza tomorrow though, hurrah!) 

DH is doing all sorts of home improvements, working like a maniac. I told him he's already nesting :haha:


----------



## missfrick

Oh Joxy, he knows for sure!

I am being horrible at eating, I have decided after yesterday to stop having diet Coke, I drink about 4 cans a day and was having pretty tender upper abdominal pains. I am so afraid to gain weight after gaining 50lbs with my last pregnancy, but I think I need to eat a bit more, I haven't really gained anything and when I go up a pound I freak out. I surely should be discussing this with my doctor. BUT I've also been slightly nauseous at all times with some phlegm that makes me cough and then gag, so I haven't been wanting to pig out the same anyhow. But I AM hungry (ravenous) for lunch at work by 11:30am whereas before I could last until 12:15pm or longer.

I'm surprised Slimming World takes you ladies, Weight Watchers has an incredibly strict policy against taking pregnant women


----------



## darkriver

MissFrick. Slimming world is the ONLY plan approved for pregnant women. They have done a huge amount of research. They also tailor the plan differently.


----------



## smileyfaces

What are you getting from the take out dark?

Katie I wish my husband would do some nesting :haha:

Missfrick slimming world is amazingly healthy!


----------



## darkriver

> Our policy for pregnant members
> Slimming World do not advise on weight change during a member's pregnancy and do not encourage weight loss during this time. Instead we support members in eating a healthy diet and remaining physically active. We also support members in achieving any weight change recommendations made by their health care team, particularly in preventing excess weight gain during this time.
> 
> Therefore, as part of our policy:
> 
> Any member wishing to continue attending their Slimming World group during their pregnancy is required to gain the support of their midwife.
> Slimming World do not advise members on their weight change during their pregnancy.
> Slimming World group Consultants support the member in maintaining a healthy balanced diet to manage her weight safely as advised by her midwife.
> Collaboration with the midwife
> We have a Pregnancy Weight Management Form for our members to take to their midwife at each appointment.
> This can be used by the midwife to make any necessary recommendations or suggestions regarding her weight control.
> If the member does not require her weight to be monitored during her pregnancy this can be indicated on the form.
> With her midwife's support, the member can then continue attending her group to receive the encouragement and regular support in continuing to eat a healthy balanced diet and remaining active during her pregnancy.
> If we notice that a member is losing weight during her pregnancy we will monitor her weight and food intake carefully, following the procedure outlined here:
> 
> If a pregnant member reaches a cumulative weight loss of 5lbs during her pregnancy - and she hasn't been recommended to lose weight by her midwife - we will ask her to fill in a food diary during the following week in order to check that she is eating a plentiful and varied diet, and is not being too restrictive.
> If a pregnant member loses 4lbs or more in any one week during her pregnancy, again we will ask her to fill in a food diary.
> If a pregnant member continues to lose weight and reaches a cumulative weight loss of 7lbs - and hasn't been recommended to lose weight by her midwife - we will ask her to consult her midwife, taking her food diary with her to show she is following a healthy balanced diet.

I have been advised to not gain anymore weight. I am not following any plan but am losing because of my loss of appetite


----------



## darkriver

Fish cake, chips and beans and a strawberry milkshake. :haha: I find kebabs to greasy at the moment and burgers.


----------



## smileyfaces

Oooh I could just eat a kebab now you have mentioned it lol!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Missfrick I would go easy on the Diet Coke Hun because of the caffeine. If your feeling really anxious about weight gain to the point that it's causing you to limit what you are eating then I would speak to your doctor chick, don't worry it can be lost after baby is born especially if you breastfeed xx

Smiley I have topped up on that &#128584; Haha erm I have since had...

A dairy lea dunker 
A couple of these cheese and onion balls from asda (mini scotch egg size) 
A cherry scone with butter 
A packet of wotsits 
A jammy wagon wheel!!!

Oh god I see how bad that is now that I have written it down lol!!!

Got home made cottage pie simmering away ready to put in the oven dish with the mash later, with carrots and peas xx


----------



## missfrick

I know I have to ease up on myself, I never had an eating disorder or anything but I'm getting worried about my own mental health and of course I don't want to harm the baby. I'm seeing the doctor tomorrow I'll definitely mention it. I think it's not very real to me either since I don't know if there's a heartbeat yet. Tomorrow everything will become much more real.

As for the diet coke is it even the caffeine that is the issue? I'm much more worried I'm going to kill the baby with all the chemicals. In any case I've sworn it off except in small amounts - I told my husband we can't have it in the house anymore because I'm very addicted to it.

Very interesting information about Slimming World that's good that they're able to take on pregnant women. There is not an option like that in North America for those who are advised not to gain weight in pregnancy and surely it would be helpful for many!


----------



## darkriver

In the UK were advised we can drink at least 200mgs of caffine. I have cut down to two cans a day.


----------



## darkriver

Update on the slapped cheek issue got my results back and says Normal No Action. I have asked the doctor to explain it to me lol. I hoping it means I have previous immunity.


----------



## Jox

Elmo that's still nothing :haha:... So today I've had......

Sausage dog at Asda
Cheese and coleslaw cob & huge bag of bacon fries
Whole back of refresher squishys
1 mini donut lol
And I've come to my mums and today we r having.....KEBAB :haha:

Yesterday I had....

4 Jaffa cakes
2 slices of toast
Huge chip cob & cheese at soft play
Ploughmans sandwich with coleslaw, pork pie and strawberries lol

And I'm sure there would of been more crisps or biscuits in their somewhere.

All I want to eat is stuff u buy lol whether it's take away, packed sandwiches etc as long as I don't have to cook it or make it I want it lol 

I tend to have Pepsi max, not as much as I used to, maybe only 1 or 2 cans a week now. I'm all for bottled water at the mo lol love a cappuccino but just don't overly fancy hot drinks either X

Dark, that's fab news about the slapped cheek, what a relief!!! 

Missfrick, definitely speak to ur doctor about it. I thought I'd be a lot more worried about my weight gain but at the mo I couldn't care less lol xx


----------



## almosthere

Wow busy thread today! 

My fertility specialist gave me food dose and don't and aspartame which is in diet coke is not recommended but says it is probably okay to have in small amounts like one coke a day I do tn drink and coke or caffiene just water juice and gingerale.in now that I'm expecting but I miss it all!

I had basically a whole party size of Cape cod chips with French onion dip so bad I want salty like chips fries pickles salt and vinegar yummm. I also crave chocolate cake and strawberry rhubarb pie and anything Italian yum.

I almost threw up changing a dirty diaper at work today second time it's happened at work not fun I'm Def still tired and naseaus but make room for food haha


----------



## smileyfaces

Today I've had coco pops, several pieces of last nights garlic bread, 3 packets of crisps, a wispa...and now probably gonna have kebab for tea :lol:

Missfrick :hugs:xx


----------



## darkriver

Am currently munching kettle chips. There my weakness haha


----------



## smileyfaces

I ate a full bag of kettle chips in one go the week before last!

I'm just about to have a go on my Doppler. Hope I find it!


----------



## darkriver

Good luck Smilie


----------



## smileyfaces

Got it straight away :happydance: I've got a sound recording on my phone but not sure how to upload??


----------



## darkriver

try the attachement thing?


----------



## Jox

Yay smiley!!!!! Such a relief when u find it isn't it. I'm not sure u can uploads videos!

I got 2 bags from the shop the other day, burger balls and bacon fries, the biggish bags and ate each one in one sitting lol god help me if I opened a tub of Pringles lol xx


----------



## darkriver

I have but the bag away in the bin because I ate them all haha. Oh well.


----------



## smileyfaces

Hoping this works?!

Eta: obviously not then lol


----------



## almosthere

Yay Smiley how exciting!


----------



## smileyfaces

https://clyp.it/w2yhxzxz

Try this?


----------



## Jox

Yep that worked, so precious xx


----------



## darkriver

So cute xx


----------



## darkriver

Oh ladies. Been staring at my scan photo thinking whats different from my DD and this one. I can see the babies face. :D


----------



## hunni12

@elmo my job is actually going okay just going wit the flow.

So I just realized I have an hsg baby. My hsg was done 3/1 I o'd 3/7 pos. Hot 3/22...so I got pregnant a few days after the hsg. Wow. I also had a follow up with my doctor on 3/14 but we didn't know then lol


----------



## hunni12

Also OH had started getting nauseated early mornings and having lower back pain lol. Awww he has sympathy pains


----------



## kls9503

All this talk about food is making me hungry. Mmmm chinese food sounds so good right now!


----------



## hunni12

kls9503 said:


> All this talk about food is making me hungry. Mmmm chinese food sounds so good right now!

I just had shrimp with lobster sauce last night:blush:


----------



## Christina86

My appt is tomorrow. Excited and nervous!


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck Christina!


----------



## Pippylu

Good luck Christina!

A good batch of hot chips smothered in gravy really hits the spot for me...it was fish and chips day at work today so that's my Friday treat (just the chips, not the fish). Got a bowl of pasta covered in cheese and maggi seasoning with my name on it for dinner, so plain but oh so delicious...OH asks if I plan on eating healthy, I say I do but right now all I want is carbs. I can't get through a plate of steak and veggies but could easily eat 2 servings of rice or pasta. 

I've been getting sciatica in the last week or so...not all the time but when I get it I'm normally at work and have been pretty active. I've also been getting a stitch like cramp right in front of my uterus and hoo-ha when I'm rushing about, it feels exactly like when you've been running and get a stitch in your side...it's a strange feeling and uncomfortable too.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Good luck Christina! 

Dark - so pleased that your results have FINALLY come back clear what a relief!

Smiley so nice that you got to record baby!

I love hearing what everyone has had to eat lol there used to be a thread on bounty "what did you eat today" and we filled it in every day lol. 

I'm starting to feel a little anxious again now, it's been over 3 weeks since I saw that baby was ok (feels like so much longer) and it's another two and a half weeks or so until my scan. I really hope everything is ok xx


----------



## Jox

Hunni, I have no idea what hsg is??

Elmo, I know what u mean, the reasurrance doesn't last long does it X

I'm sleeping so crap at the mo :-( constant stupid dreams waking me up then oh grinding his bloody teeth!! Dreams last night involved chicken sandwiches, my 12 week scan and blood when I wiped :-(

Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Dark sorry I must have missed your post! Glad you have the results at last x

Hugs for feeling anxious Elmo x

I'm sleeping rubbish too but that's because the kids are up about 10 times a night :growlmad:

Hope you all have good days. Me and the kids are going to the park x


----------



## smileyfaces

Just got baby straight away again with the Doppler :happydance: I'm gonna stop using it now.


----------



## Pippylu

Elmo I'm that way too, approaching 3 weeks since my first scan and now my next one isn't for another 2.5 weeks.

Jox I'm a chronic teeth grinder, have been since I was little. It doesn't wake me up, just OH and it makes him nuts! I've cracked a tooth doing it. I have a mouth guard but I'm very slack with wearing it.

My cousins just given birth to her baby girl, they named her Mackenzie O:)


----------



## almosthere

Aw congrats on mackenzie that's a name I'm considering :) I have a horrid cough and yellow snoog so atleast a cold hope it doesn't turn into bronchitis or sinus


----------



## Jox

Pippy, it's driving me insane. He was given a mouth guard from the dentist but hasn't even taken it out of the packet. I've told him he HAS to start using it. Usually I sleep thru it but cox I'm sleeping crap it's then keeping me awake. I'm either gonna end up on the settee or I'm gonna punch him!!!

I swear even the simplest of things r knackering me. Just been for a walk into town and now I'm sat here wanting to fall asleep!! I didn't get up Till gone 9oclock!

Booked in to get my hair done next week. At a proper hairdressers, so gonna cost a fortune. Ur I've never done it before. Want to do something to make me feel a bit better lol X

Happy 11 weeks smiley!!! And yay for finding hb again. I might try again later xx


----------



## Jox

My nieces middle name is Mackenzie x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Pippy and Jox I'm a teeth grinder as well, it was especially bad after I had my last baby or when I'm on antidepressants. Don't think I'm too bad right now but OH is a deep sleeper so it's ok in that respect. 

Jox are you having any big changes with your hair? Hair is a sore point in our house lol I laugh but it's been awful. I had really long dark hair, I have always changed my colour but it's always been a different shade of dark, last year I started going blonde (always at the hair dressers) they told me it was fine since we where using olaplex (right con unless, maybe it's good stuff but they must have been using it badly) anyway I ended up bright blonde and with my hair coming away like chewing gum :( I couldn't then put a dye on it to fix the colour or anything really because of the damage so I went lilac with a food colouring type dye! I did love it but with hair in bad condition and it being a colour that fades so much I just had to leave my roots as long as possible until a hair dresser could take me back dark and cut it way shorter than it has ever been :( it's still damaged now and doesn't seem to be growing really either :(


----------



## smileyfaces

Pippy congrats on Mackenzie! 

Teeth grinding :sick: the noise goes right through me!

Ooh I need to book hair too. Not had it done since the beginning of February! My roots are awful!

Elmo sounds like a nightmare! My hair is in terrible condition at the most because its got bleach on (highlights) and is soooo knotty. Hope your hair starts to strengthen soon.

Thank you Jox 11 weeks is madness. I feel like its gone so quickly!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Here is just some of what I have put my hair through, I'll add a pic of the length now below x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Here is the length after all the colouring :( I hate it (that's DH by the way) xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 5


----------



## smileyfaces

Pretty lady!!! And I'm not just saying this but I think you suit it shorter! Honestly! <3


----------



## almosthere

I think both lengths look nice I've been blond blonde and almost black my dark dark brown is faded but I won't color until after baby arrives and that's if I can afford to since I'm not going to be working anymore I had long hair forever and recently went to short it's almost medium now I want to get a long bob but scared I'm less of a chicken of coloring than major cuts


----------



## Christina86

I had my appointment today. Everything is awesome. I'm 9w6d with an EDD of 11/5/16! Heartbeat was 169 and baby was wiggling all over. I feel so relieved. 

I'd post a picture but I have no idea how to do that on the mobile app.


----------



## Christina86

Only bad thing... They are going to have me do the glucose test for GD around 14 weeks and then the normal 28 weeks. Because I had it last pregnancy. I hate that nasty drink.


----------



## almosthere

Christina great news hope you pass the test don't you have to take a second if you dont pass the first? It's been years I dont remember the routine pregnancy exams and timings of it all haha


----------



## darkriver

doppler heres hows the best to use it? I am going to look on youtube after my dinners here.


----------



## Christina86

If I fail then I won't be retested as they will assume I have GD and I'll go through the sugar testing for the remainder of the pregnancy If I pass the first they will have me redo at 28 weeks to make sure I pass again. 

Ugh.


----------



## smileyfaces

Great news for your appointment Christina

Dark just make sure you have some gel on your belly (I use baby oil lol) because it needs to move freely across your skin. Just keep it as close to your pubic bone as possible and move extremely slowly. Other than that its just hoping for the best lol. You will pick up your own HB loads.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thank you smiley :) I wish I thought so!

Christina great news! If you want to know, to post a pic from your mobile it's quite easy, go right to the bottom and click switch to desktop, then go to reply as you would normally and click go advanced instead of quick reply, one
very on there just click the tiny paperclip symbol for attachment then you can browse photos, which will take you to your photo library or allow you to take one there and then, once you have picked it, click upload on the right, then you can close that Windows and when you hit reply the photo should be there xx


----------



## darkriver

I found baby:happydance::happydance: sounded like a train, 161 at one point. my pelvis is sore now though.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm so torn on the Doppler front, my friend has one for me, and on hand I could really really do with the reassurance right now as I have a while to go before the scan, but on the other hand, if I try and I can't find it, same problem...I have a while to go before the scan. If I could use it and hear it just the once I think I could leave it alone till the scan as it would be good enough for me to know that I heard it at 7 week scan, heard it now and then could wait for the scan feeling quite reassured x


----------



## darkriver

I am not sure if there brilliant lol. I was convinced it was the heartbeat but read it could be the artery. So now I am worrying. Thinking I am going to wait until I have my 12 week scan to get out again.


----------



## smileyfaces

You know for sure when you hear baby there is no doubting it. If you are unsure then the likelihood is that it was your hb! I can get my HB in about four different places haha.

They are good but I totally understand reservations. I'm not gonna use mine again for a long while now. I know I've found it and so don't need to keep using it. I will only worry if I don't find it every time!


----------



## darkriver

It sounded like a train. I tried recording it but it didnt pick it up clearly.


----------



## smileyfaces

https://clyp.it/awtafvxx this is mine from this morning...did it sound like that?


----------



## darkriver

Kind of . it was fainter.
So I have just been asked if I am going to steriliesed after this baby? Maybe I am being hormonal and sensitive but wtf. She knows I had a mc before this and that its been tough but I am so annoyed about it. I sent here a response of No... I am 27!

Unless my doctor advises me to I want to be open to third child in the far future.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

What a bloody ridiculous thing to say! I am expecting my fourth and am almost 29 and I still wouldn't expect somebody to ask me that question x


----------



## smileyfaces

What a random question?!


----------



## darkriver

Shes been annoying me a lot. Its the dads gran mother. When she found out I was pregnaht she asked if I was sure I can cope with two or if I am going to keep it. She knows I had a mc and she also knows I desperately wanted a second child.

In my daughters early months we had a massive amount of support from social services due to issues around mental illness. When I separated from Lucy's dad, my support basically reduced to nothing as it was clear that my exhusband was holding me back. She seems to think that because my daughter still has a dummy and my physical health problems. I am not the best parent apparantly. However, my daughter is one of the happiest little girl ever.


----------



## missfrick

There it is. Measuring right on time, with a good hb. Sorry I'm pretty absent lately we're getting the house ready to sell. It is so real now, I'm quite shocked I was sure it was a goner!

IMG_1332


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Missfrick what made you think that Hun? Glad all is ok :) what are your dates then?

Darkriver- hope you don't mind me asking, but bit lost as I thought babies father was a sperm doner have I got it wrong? If so, think she should mind her own business, maybe it is her age, I don't mean to be judgmental but I find that the much older generation can be forgiven for saying some rather innapropriate things lol X


----------



## Pippylu

Elmo, I love your shades, especially the bright colours. I have a shade of fuscia sitting in my bathroom, I fully intended to use it but then got a new job at the start of the year as a supervisor in an army mess...so stuck with my natural colour for now. I've got wavy/curly blonde hair, used to be white blonde but it has gradually darkened to a honey blonde and have had it down to my butt most of my life. Decided to get it cut when I couldn't dye it and so off it went to above shoulder height! I'm still getting used to it and miss my long hair. Everyone seems to love my short hair though. It just doesn't feel like me.

Dark that's terrible, oldies can be very insensitive! My sister did announcement cards for our family when she found out she was pg with #2....my grandparents we're appalled. How dare they tell them like that! You aren't married! You are a burden on your parents! We're so disgusted and you have no idea how much stress you are causing us! This was all said when my sister called to ask if they'd checked their mail box. She was a hysterical mess. My parents were fuming. They invited my sister and her OH to live with them so they could afford to save and have kids at the same time, it's a great arrangement. My grandparents never apologised but carried on like normal...my family has just decided over the years to roll our eyes at their insensitive little comments and outbursts and turn them into funny stories we talk about later. They're swiss and have strong accents which makes the re-telling even funnier (nothing against swiss people of course, as as I am half).

AFM...Just had my NT blood test. Earlier had a dingo in our yard (we live rural) sniffing after one of our big girl's who's in heat. I was only wearing a football jersey, no bra or knickers but totally forgot and ran out chasing it. My 2 little girls (Fox Terrier and Jack Russell) came bolting out of the house after it like demon dogs from hell. Got to the back fence and there was a pack of 3 waiting there. My little's were still going off at them....the wild dogs had no idea what to do, they kinda barked back but then ended up running off. Meanwhile, Stella, who's in heat and our other big girl Bam just stood behind the little ones doing nothing. My little girls are the family protectors, that's what they think anyway. The dingo's lure their prey (small pets normally) out of their yard to their pack, normally under the pretence of wanting to play. Then they grab them and run off. It's awful. OH slept through the whole ordeal, even me screaming down the yard like a banshee haha


----------



## missfrick

Elmo: I don't know, I guess it's just hard to be positive at the beginning - I HATE the first trimester when you're not showing and can't feel anything and there's so much uncertainty! Luckily now that I've seen and heard it, I think mc rate is only 3%.


----------



## Christina86

=]


----------



## Christina86

Finally figured it out!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## smileyfaces

Missfrick and Christina lovely scans!

Pippy omg I'd have been scared of those dingos haha!


----------



## Christina86

And I made this today as a possible announcement photo. Not sure if I want to use it yet. We are getting dd 1st birthday pictures done next week so my thought of having a framed photo of the ultrasound by her with her smash cake photo and her in a big sister shirt might still happen. This is only if I can't wait that long to announce. lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## darkriver

Sorry I meant my daughters grandparents! Not this babies. She has a habit of upsetting people. She is only 60. 

Last night my daughter woke up at 12 screaming. When I tried to find out what she wanted she screamed more I offered her a fruit shoot and she snatched it off me and rammed into her mouth haha.


----------



## smileyfaces

Morning sickness is back with a vegence :cry:


----------



## darkriver

Hugs hun.:cry:


----------



## Scarlett P

Wow so much to catch up
On.... And all that food now want to make pancakes for lunch work banana and Nutella. Not too bad right cos of the banana?!

Dark sounds like you got HB to me, it does sound like a train. 

Elmo hopefully pregnancy will sort your hair out? Me and my sis are growing ours atm the plan is for the little princess trust. I only get mine cut about once a year anyway :haha: 

Sorry I just have missed loads. 

Anyone with LO already had success with a grow clock thingy?


----------



## darkriver

Scarlett I found it again this morning. I have vowed to not getting out again for a little bit


----------



## Scarlett P

Yay good to hear you have. I was inspired and tried to again but DD has pinched it off me! 

Smiley loved your recording btw!


----------



## smileyfaces

Scarlett my LO has a gro clock. We got one after nearly three years of early wake ups and sleepless nights. Its worked really well. He still wakes up early but at least he stays in bed till its time to get up


----------



## Scarlett P




----------



## Scarlett P

She's listening for her breakfast!!!!!

That's fab Smiley thank you. Orla isn't too bad it's just that she can wakes any time between 6 and 7.30. This morning was 6 and it made me think it would be handy to get her used to staying in bed (and hopefully going back to sleep) til 7 before baby arrives... Just so I can hopefully get a bit of extra sleep between night feeds.....


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Pippy - that's how I feel, doesn't feel like me without my long hair! What are dingo's? x

lovely scan pics :) 

aw smiley sorry to hear that, what did you eat last night? A friend of mine who had sickness only suffered the day after she ate anything greasy such as fish and chips or take away?

scarlett bless you little girl :) x


----------



## Pippylu

Dingo's are native dogs. They are cheeky little buggers but also very clever...and dangerous. They take pets frequently and have attacked kids. We've had them at the fence before but not in our yard!

I'm in two minds about getting a doppler. It's so tempting but not at the same time, I know I would be obsessive.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I just have the strongest feeling that something is wrong, this is the first time I have felt this way in the pregnancy, I don't know what to do I can't be like this for the next two and half weeks :( sorry to be so negative x


----------



## smileyfaces

Scarlett I could only dream of a 6am wake up in this house. Mine were up at 4am (jack) and 5.10am (Oscar). They do this every day. The group clock does help jack stay in bed till 6am though when he knows he's allowed to get up.

Elmo I just had toast and a packet of crisps last night! So defo not because of a takeout! I had a little nap and feel a bit better now but still nauseous.

Elmo I'm sorry you are feeling that way :hugs: could you go for a private scan to ease your mind?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I am actually thinking that I really want to, it's £50 for a ten minute reassurance scan but I don't know what DH will say, he's being very unsupportive of the way that I'm feeling, saying there is nothing wrong and I'm being stupid, I said how do you know? It's my body and I feel like there IS something wrong, so he said "ok then yea there's something wrong, is that better?" I basically told him to fuck off. It's not what I need right now xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh Elmo that's not helpful. Honestly if it were me I'd just book it. Ring up and see if they can squeeze you in today.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

He's apologised and helped me sort a scan, I'm going today at 2.50pm, praying that I'm just being silly but I feel so scared that something is wrong, will update you once I have been xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I'm so glad you have an appointment today :hugs: will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Jox

Elmo, I'm so glad u have got urself a scan booked. Please let us know. Thinking of u xx

I love ur hair btw elmo!!! Mines about down to my bra strap and over the last few years I've switched between just a dark brown or red lol I am going grey terribly so have to do my roots often!!! I'm booked in for next Saturday. Gonna have it red with a blonde ombré (??) lol which is apparently blonde ends. I'm quite excited. Obviously she said u can never really know how it'll take in pregnancy. At least with just having the ends blonde that I can touch my roots up myself for a few months X

We had a grow clock, worked with ds2 but not ds3, if anything the back light kept waking him up lol he's a rule to his own tho!!!

I found hb again this morning and oh walked in at the perfect time too and got to hear it!!!!

Work last night and again tonight X

Lovely scan pics and yay for finding hb dark xx


----------



## almosthere

Christina gl with your test results it's good you atleast would not have to do it again. 

Lovely little girl pics so cute with the announcement.

Lovely scans too ladies!

Sorry if i miss some ladies so much on here I am catching up on.

AFM had my intake with my nurse yesterday it went well but a bit frustrated as I was supposed to be on much more folic acid than what the prenatals give I had. prescription last time and asked my ivf specialist and they said no then I go to the obgyn and bc of a genetic issue in my family that caused a stillborn I need the extra folic acid so hope baby is ok I'll find out soon I have my 12 week scan April 27th and then I go to a specialist like in my last pregnancy to check for fluid on the brain at 20 weeks with a 3d ultrasound. The wait to my 12 week scan begins haha.

Oh I also was given 4 different due dates hahaha Nov 6th 7th 8th and 11th the nurse and I laughed we are going with Nov 7th officially so my ticker is ahead by a day too lazy to change it. She also told me this baby is measuring much bigger than ds was at this point so may be a c section not happy about that :(


----------



## CarlyP

Miss Frick - I was addicted to diet coke, I drank 2litres a day :dohh: No one could tell me otherwise, OH was worried but if I stopped for just half a day I would get an awful migrane and as soon as I had a glass it would go, it was the aspartame in it that I was addicted too, I only stopped because I got hospitalized with pancreatitis, the doctor told me it was likely caused by the diet coke as it releases a toxin into your body. I haven't had it or touched anything with aspartame in since September last year. 

Dark - Great news about your results.

Christine - Lovely :flower:

Elmo - Really glad you've got a scan today, will be thinking of you :hugs:

I'm loving looking at all of your food diaries, it's not making me feel so bad now :haha: but I really do need to be back on plan.


----------



## KatieSweet

Good luck Elmo!

Jox - haha, exactly how I want my hair done for summer! I'm a natural redhead so for me it would just be the blonde ends, but very excited about the idea!


----------



## Christina86

My daughter is sick again. It's her 7th ear infection in 11 months and she woke up screaming bloody murder at midnight. Scared the crap out of me. I don't know what to do to make her feel better. She's on meds again. Her pediatrician is awesome and said if at her 12m appt on the 27th of this month she has any fluid (even clear) in her ears she is being referred to an ENT. We are thinking she might need tubes.


----------



## Jox

Almost, how can they possibly say at 9 weeks that ur baby is big and u mignt need a csec?? How big r u talking anyway?! Y would u need a csec??

Katie, I'm quite excited about it. Will add pics when it's been done x

Thinking of u elmo xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Hair sounds like it will be lush Jox! Great that your oh got to hear the HB!

Almosthere I agree...how can they possibly say that baby will be big?! That is literally impossible to know right now. Even if he/she is big how come you would need a section?

Carly I'm the same I really need to get on plan argh!

Hope your LO is OK christina


----------



## CarlyP

:hugs: Christina, I really hope she feels better soon, ear aches are awful :(


----------



## smileyfaces

Elmo hope everything is OK? Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ladies I haven't read the posts yet but just rushed on when I realised that I hadn't got back to you, baby is absolutely fine and wonderful I don't know what came over me but I'm going to have to try and relax now and we will be bancrupt! He or she was kicking his little arms and legs and date was moved to 11 weeks today :) xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## smileyfaces

Fantastic news :hugs:


----------



## Jox

Aww amazing news and a girly nub if I'm not mistaken. I'm glad everything is ok Hun xx


----------



## CarlyP

Great news :hugs:


----------



## darkriver

Great news elmo. 
So I just had a 3 hr nap. Lucy went to her first ever birthday party and I was so nervous leaving her but she loved it. What we didnt love was the 20 minute walk back that involved hailstones, rain and thunder. We came into our flat soaked to the bone. 

We then both fell asleep on the couch.


----------



## Scarlett P

Fab scan pic Elmo pleased all ok. 

Thanks for gro clock advice. Yes I guess I'm lucky that DD sleeps so late as it is... It's the one thing we have got though. She's a nightmare with most other things, especially eating atm :haha: 

Jox hope work goes well


----------



## almosthere

Ladies I don't know I'm not worried I feel like it's way too early but my office takes measurements so at my 9 week scan they must be able to predict birth size they predicted my ds and we're very accurate but I should have had a c section I am very petite so I shouldn't have given natural birth to my son I had 4th degree tearing not sure if it's safe to do natural again or not after that type of trauma I'll have to talk to my dr about it when I see her.

Elmo glad all is okay with baby now you can relax!

Christina my son has had tubes twice the second time was in Feb of this year and adenoids were removed as well it is easy breezy best of luck to your daughter!


----------



## Jox

Must admit almost, it's the craziest thing I've ever heard that at 9 weeks docs r saying ur baby is measuring too big?! So ur measuring weeks ahead?? How big was ur son? Xx

Just at work on my break. Actually bought a packed lunch for a change and realky enjoyed it. Tonight it going much better than last night!!! Xx


----------



## almosthere

My son was 7lbs9oz 21 inches long his head came out crooked thugh it must be a rump to head measurement and they pin that in for a weight and compared it to my ds at that time. I think she shouldn't of even mentioned it to me as babies growth can slow or speed up its so early to know I'm sure success of accuracy are much lower the early the scans are vs later scans.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Must admit almost this doesn't really make sense to me, as far as I am aware at this early stage, a "big" baby would mean your due date was sooner, that you conceived earlier? Also Hun you know what your talking about better than I do but I think your tearing will have been to do with babies bad position coming out and not his size as I am only 5 foot myself and babies have been 7lb 1, 8lb 1 and 7lb 2. You don't need to worry about it yet but if you don't want a section I see no reason for you to have one and would seek a second opinion Hun xx

Jox is it really? I'm useless with the whole nub thing but I do find this scan pic to look very different to my three boys pics! We told the kids today it was so sweet, my almost 5 year old thought it was a picture of a frog, my youngest said the baby is in the toilet?! My eldest was so surprised and thrilled to bits which is so lovely xxx


----------



## almosthere

They didn't move my due date sooner so it must be measuring accurately I won't worry about it now it's too early I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks it's odd that my nurse is predicting this early already!

My cold is really getting me good it's totally in my head now and can't stop blowing and coughing I hope it subsides by next week.


----------



## hunni12

@Elmo: beautiful scan....looks like a girl

@Dark; Hopefully you two do not get sick...where are you from?

@almosthere: It is way too early for them to say how big baby is as they grow at their own pace.

@Jox: You are a trooper to work night shifts lol. I cannot even make through my day shifts at work.

Afm,

Caught a cold which is why I havent been on....oh and today i vomited twice. I cough then get ill to the stomach and boom! I did vomit on myself last in the car after eating some popeyes I wanted all day.


Also this is my last test :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Dating scan in 4 days as well:happydance:

So if that goes well i open a pregnancy journal
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jox

Almost, where is it that u live? Not gonna lie, I am baffled. Not that the mw said anything but how they can take a crown to rump measurement and say ur baby is big? That is how a pregnancy is dated. They measure baby from crown to rump and that's how pregnant u r. So for example if u think ur 8 weeks but measure 10+1 that is how pregnant u actually r and ur due date would be brought forward as appose to saying ur 8 weeks with a big baby? If that makes sense. Maybe things r done differently where u r but still can't seem to make any sense of it in my head lol

Also, not sure size really matters like elmo said. Altho I know u can have a small pelvis which makes it difficult. Obviously docs know best etc but coming from someone who's given birth naturally and by csec, naturally is my choice all the way while its medically possible lol

Anyway. Just finished work. Sleep time!!! Xx


----------



## Pippylu

Elmo that's a lovely scan, you must be so relieved to have that peace of mind .

I had to Google how to tell gender by the nub, I thought I understood but needed a refresher...so now I agree with the other ladies on it looking like a girl.

To everyone that's unwell or with unwell LO's...hope everyone recovers quickly. 

Jox I used to be a packed lunch girl, always took leftovers or a nice home made salad. I've become so lazy since I've been working in places that put food on, it also gives me too many unhealthy options. I always think I'll get back on track but then forget lol.

Woke up with sore tummy muscles today...must have been from my sprint down the yard after the dogs yesterday, must say that my tummy gets the least amount of exercise. Expecting sore legs tomorrow.


----------



## almosthere

I am from the U.S I don't know I'm no doctor it's just what I heard. Time will tell how big or small baby ends up really being. Hope all are well.


----------



## smileyfaces

Almost I think people were just confused as its impossible to tell ATM! Hope you're well too x Also a girl I went to school with is little over 5ft and gave birth naturally to a 12lb 9oz baby last year!!! A lady on this forum called Bev is 5ft and her little boy was over 10lbs just a few months ago. Its defo do-able. 

Elmo yes I agree girly nub! Exciting!

Jox hope work wasn't too bad x

Elmo the reactions from your kids sound so sweet! :happydance:

Hunni congrats on the 3+. Seems like forever since I took a test!

Pippy hugs for sore tummy! Take it easy!


----------



## darkriver

Were from somerset lol. Lucy went to bed an hour and half later, woke up at one and is still asleep now. If I go into her room she will sit up lol.

Whoop ten weeks today!


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow I'd love my kids to still be asleep! Jack woke at 4.45 and Oscar woke at 5.50!

Happy 10 weeks dark


----------



## darkriver

She is awake now. She sometimes just lies in her cot and not do anything. The minute the doors opens she shoots up. She is quite good about bed times to. Got a feeling her sibling is going to be opposite


----------



## smileyfaces

Has anyone still got very sore boobs?! Mine are still really really sore! I didn't get sore boobs in my other pregnancies so not sure how long its supposed to last for!


----------



## darkriver

Mine tend to be sorer at night than aything.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Morning everyone! :) can't stop looking at my scan, my little "lime" seems a lot bigger as a line than as a prune don't you think? Need to change my ticker by a day at some point but might just wait and see what the hospital says though I looked at my period tracker and though it was very early in my cycle we did dtd a day earlier so maybe I am 11+1 :) 

Really was so sweet their reactions they are such funny boys! 

Smiley I could not cope with such an early get up! The joys of little children :) 

Hunni how nice to have a 3+ test I never did a second digi was too scared lol I'm glad you changed your profile pic it always made me feel like you where sad lol! X


----------



## Jox

Morning all. Ds3 is religiously up at 6.30' drives us mad!!! 'Luckily' with me being at work the last 2 nights that I've been able to stay in bed. That said oh has still been up when I've got in from work at 2 but that's his problem!!

Happy 10 weeks dark!!

A lime seems huge elmo!!!! They grow so fast at this stage don't they.

My boobs aren't sore but they r still full and heavy which I'm happy with lol :thumbup:

Cooking a Sunday dinner today then off to oh sisters xx

Poppy, I work at wetherspoons so there is waaayy too much crap stuff for me to order plus we get 50% off on shift making it stupidly cheap. Think I need to start taking myself lunch more tho xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh forgot to say happy 10 weeks dark I think 10 weeks felt like a milestone X

Smiley I know what you mean about boobies! I have never had full or sore boobs with my three but this time they are very full, they are only sore if someone knocks them, not all the time. 

Has someone got a scan today or did I imagine that? Or tomorrow? X


----------



## CarlyP

Good morning :flower:

Elmo - :haha: your kids reactions, I love their little minds!

Almost - I wouldn't worry :hugs: it will work out as the weeks go on then you'll have a clearer picture. 

Hunni - :( feel better soon.

Dark - Happy 10 weeks :happydance:

Smiley - Mine get sore mainly on a night, if DD comes for a cuddle I can barely stand it, I have to get her to put her head on my belly instead.


----------



## darkriver

Thanks ladies. 10 weeks does feel like milestone especially when it drags. 

The exhaustion is getting to me really badly. I put my DD in her room for an hour and fell asleep. I have never been so tired.


----------



## hunni12

Happy 10 weeks dark!

I don't have sore boobs except off n on but I do get very sharp pains in my nips 

So the only things I been taking was Tylenol and benadryl cause their safe. This doctor wrote me robitussin with codeine in it....kinda scared to take it but im coughing up yellow stuff


----------



## Jox

Oh gosh, I am HUGE today :-( I've changed my clothes 3 times because nothing fits, nothing covers my bump or its that tight it's gives me a thousand fat rolls!!! I've had to dig my one and only pair of maternity jeggings out of the wash!! God knows how I'm suppose to hide this when we go to sils!!

It's not a problem once everyone knows, u can just let it hang out!!!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jox I have packed my regular jeans away! Only wearing maternity jeans now there is no way around it! Can't quite believe it for 11 weeks! X


----------



## Jox

It's just ridiculous isn't it. But u have to hide it coz if everyone knew then knew u were only 10/11 weeks it just sounds stupid!!! It's doing my head in lol I love having a 'bump' but it's not a real one yet is it lol x


----------



## smileyfaces

My boobs are literally sorer than they have ever been. Don't know how to soothe them lol

I went looking for maternity wear today and literally nowhere had anything. Not even h&m or new look. So disappointed. Tried a few tops on in new look and I looked about 30 weeks pregnant :shock: so I totally understand the feeling big thing!!


----------



## CarlyP

I need some maternity jeans, I got 5 pairs of the next size up leggings because my current size where digging in, can't wear my jeans at all. I wear over the bum type tops anyway so they're ok at the minute.

Just been for a Sunday carvery, I'm ready to sleep now lol!


----------



## smileyfaces

Yum carvery!


----------



## CarlyP

Ha, we go every Sunday, it's our local.


----------



## smileyfaces

I've eaten a steak bake from Gregg's and a chip barm at bingo this afternoon haha would much rather have had a carvery


----------



## Jox

I cooked a Sunday dinner today. Gammon and the works.

Leggings r no good for me coz they still dig in. The only thing I'm comfy in is the maternity jeggings. Need to buy some more lol x


----------



## hunni12

We have a goodwill here that at the end of each month they do what is called 10 for 10$..pretty sure i will be racking up on maternity clothes this month.

As for dinner....not sure I have really been slacking on cooking.

Ohhhhhhh and more vomiting this morning.


----------



## Christina86

My hips are killing me! I had been going to a chiropractor as my SI joints pop out of place from my dd. I hurt bad today. My mattress is also not doing me much good right now. So my lower back is sore for half the day bc of it. I'm getting ready to say screw it and sleep on the couch. I don't know what to do about my hips though. I'm sure my SI joint is popped out now. Ugh.


----------



## smileyfaces

I've just ordered 2 over the bump jeggings, 4 tops and two dresses for £79 from new look and they get delivered tomorrow. Can't wait. 

Leggings are digging in for me too!

Hugs for the pain Christina x

Hunni 10 for $10 is a bargain. Is that like a charity or something?


----------



## CarlyP

Hunni - I wish we had that! Would be brilliant!

That doesn't sound good Christina can anything be done to stop it popping out?


----------



## ironmansmummy

Smiley how about frozen cabbage leaves their meant to help once baba here so maybe before? 

I literally cried this morning because i didnt have anything that was comfortable to wear :( ended up in a dress and tights but then the tights kept digging into my tummy:cry: 
Mind you im crying all the time at moment. I cried last night when the wee girl sang on BGT and when the wee doggies came on cause it was too cute:haha::dohh:


----------



## smileyfaces

I might give it a try Iron because they are just throbbing! 

Hugs for not being able to find clothes! Its horrible isn't it!


----------



## hunni12

smileyfaces said:


> I've just ordered 2 over the bump jeggings, 4 tops and two dresses for £79 from new look and they get delivered tomorrow. Can't wait.
> 
> Leggings are digging in for me too!
> 
> Hugs for the pain Christina x
> 
> Hunni 10 for $10 is a bargain. Is that like a charity or something?


Yeah I would it is kinda like a charity/bargain store. It is a steal because there is some amazing clothes in there


----------



## Jox

Ironmansmummy I'm exactly the same. Really put a dampener on my mood this morning coz nothing at all fit. I've seen some bits in Asda I like so think I'm just gonna go ahead and get some ordered, I can't keep struggling every day for clothes!!!

Ends up with tummy ache in the evening from squeezing in clothes. Blergh!!!

Oh went out in the car with bil again tonight. He doesn't have a licence but I really want him to sort it. He's insured on the car so hopefully he'll start doing it more often. He even went out on the roads today!!


----------



## darkriver

I need to hunt out maternity bras. I might just get some sports bras for now. We dont have brilliant shops around here and have to travel so far to get more bits lol. We have no baby shops either. I keep thinking this is the perfect business opportunity but have no money lol


----------



## smileyfaces

Where do you live dark?

Good luck for your oh driving Jox! Did you find out if your oh told bil?!


----------



## darkriver

Wells in Somerset. We have great amount of independent shops but nothing useful :haha:. I have to get the bus out of town for most things. There nearest mother care is ages away. I used to live in Manchester and part of me is missing it.


----------



## smileyfaces

I live in a village but we are so close to loads of good places! Lucky really!


----------



## Jox

No dark, altho I'm now not sure he knows lol I was at work with him dri and Saturday night and no comments. Plus he was saying he'd suggested to some of the others (oh is one of 5 siblings) and a night out drinking together and he was saying how ohs sister is pregnant so she won't be drinking etc no idea!!

We have the normal shops round here but no ones sells maternity. It's all on line or have to go to Sheffield or Nottingham where the shops e bigger xx


----------



## ironmansmummy

Oh no Dark that would drive me crazy. Dundee has just the right amount of shops. Though iv started to notice they dont do the full range of all there stock ie maternity.


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry to hear some of you are not well and pregnancy niggles are being a right pain (literally) already. 

Very jealous of the maternity clothes shopping. So need OH to dig my stuff out the loft. Trying to put off buying anything before the scan cos I'm so superstitious, although it's not very practical!

Hope everyone has had a good weekend. We've had a pretty quiet one, I'm still so tired no matter how much sleep I get!

Hubby and I are watching Wolf of Wall Street. I think I'm going to fall asleep before we reach the end :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs for tiredness Scarlett!

I bought a baby grow today :) and some muslin squares and bibs :)


----------



## Jox

Aww that's lovely smiley, I can't wait to feel brave enough to buy baby bits. Won't b till after 16 weeks tho xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hate it when the holidays end, back to school and nursery tomorrow for the boys after two weeks off. 

I posted my scan pic in gender prediction section and apparently all nubs are more girly before 12 weeks? Something to do with the hormones kicking in from week 12, so maybe that's why I have a girly scan! 

Is anyone else having bad skin? Mine is absolutely awful X


----------



## Christina86

Not that I'm aware. Been this bad since 7mo pregnant w/ my daughter. The chiropractor just pops it back in and I'm good to go for a while. my insurance doesn't cover him anymore so I have to search for a new person to go to.


----------



## Scarlett P

My skin is awful too Elmo but I don't help myself I'm a bugger for picking and not leaving alone! 

How exciting on the baby bits Smiley! I think I'm going to hold off buying for a bit too,
Partly cos we've got nowhere to store until DD moves out of the nursery


----------



## hunni12

@Elmo: My face has broken out


Anyone else's OH getting your pregnancy symptoms lol.


Just left from a buffet and i could not enjoy myself one bit....nothing was really appealing and my stomach started hurting when i ate (poops lol). Felt like i was going to vomit any moment.


----------



## ironmansmummy

Elmo my skin was terrible until bout 6 weeks but has cleared since just the odd spot which is usual for me.

Smiley i bought a babygrow with born in 2016 on it a few weeks ago. But thats it until after we move.


----------



## Christina86

We told my parents tonight. My mom was crying over FaceTime.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Aw Christina that's so lovely I wish my mum was like that. She's been really funny about it actually and I don't get it but to be honest she has always behaved badly when I have been pregnant even with my first, I sadly have to distance myself during pregnancy because she upsets me so much xx

I don't help myself on the skin front either I also pick but I am trying not to anymore as of now! 

What did you buy smiley? DH has had me putting deposits down left right and centre and it scares me to death. At mamas and papas you can pay a deposit on things (so these have been sale items that he didn't want to miss) and it secures the price, if they ever come up any cheaper there or anywhere else we can go in and let them know and they will honour that price also, it's fully refundable no questions asked so he said he couldn't see a reason not to. So we put a deposit and paid some off on a Joolz day discovery pushchair, carrycot and came with free maxi cosi car seat, a very fancy swing that is normally ridiculously priced and had a lot of money off and a set of nursery furniture! 

I know some people don't believe in buying big things before 20 weeks but we are terrible for saving as something always comes up so this will help to spread out the cost xx


----------



## darkriver

I bought a moses basket with a stand for six pounds (I couldnt resist), a new born complete set, mittens and a teddy thing. I like to be prepared if something happens then I can always donate it or save it for the next time.


----------



## smileyfaces

Aw Christina that's cute!

I'm the same as Elmo, my family don't really give a shit but I'm beyond caring. DH's family were all so excited though!

My skin has been OK. The odd spot here and there but nothing bad.

I'm not bothered about buying things now I've had two scans I'm okay. Got another one on the 22nd so I will pribs buy even more then. 

Elmo that sounds fabulous. We don't have a mamas and papas here...may venture out to one and have a look. What percentage of deposit to you have to pay? I was just gonna get my pram from mothercare on their new finance but mamas and papas sounds much better.


----------



## smileyfaces

Back to nursery for Jack today and Oscar is back at school tomorrow. I'm actually over the moon for them to be going back haha. With Oscar being poorly before the end of term he's had about a month of school in total and its just been a nightmare with the boys fighting g all the time!


----------



## Pippylu

I've been lucky with my skin. I always have a break out just before af is due but have had clear skin the whole time with just 3 little pimples in the last 2 months. I was worried cause my sister had cyst type pimples. It probably helps that I'm right off sugary foods too.

Christina my mum cried too. And my sister and SIL balled over the phone. I didn't even cry lol. My dad is extatic. They've all been waiting on us to make little people for a loooong time. I wish everyone had warm reactions from their families, but at the end of the day it's how the babies parent/s feel that's most important.

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!


----------



## Scarlett P

That's lovely Christina!

All this shopping sounds great. I'm desperate to replace our travel system which is terrible. But don't know what to get. Am presuming I won't need a double as DD will be three by then. 

When are you moving Jox?


----------



## smileyfaces

Scarlett just get her used to walking now so you won't need a double. My 3 ur old has been walking since about 2.5yrs I think. I had a double when he was born and it was okay but just heavy!


----------



## Pippylu

I've bought stuff...I figured my need to not miss out on a good price or something really cute outweighs superstition. OH was looking for a 2nd car as soon as I told him, I've managed to slow that down...we have most of the year to look for a car!


----------



## Scarlett P

Thanks Smiley! I try to and she does like walking but we do tend to go quite far and she's not big enough to do it all yet. Will keep working on it and was thinking I could get one of those boards for her to stand on? 

What have you bought Pippy?


----------



## smileyfaces

I got a buggy board but I didn't like it!


----------



## darkriver

My daughter is walking all the time now. I am planning to get a travel system with a buggy board though. She has selective hearing syndrome and doesn't always listen to me which is frustrating. She also insists in jumping in every damn puddle there is-Thank you Miss Peppa Pig!!


----------



## Pippylu

Scarlett I've bought some jumpsuits and wraps. There's some amazing boutiques on instagram and etsy with lovely handmade stuff. Trying to be good and hold off until we know genders but it's hard, I don't think time has ever gone so slow!


----------



## smileyfaces

My boys love muddy puddles too dark

When are you going to find out the gender pippy?


----------



## Becki09

Hello

May i Join you?

Im due on 25/11/16 :)


----------



## Jox

Scarlet, I think it was ironmansmummy who said she was moving. I wish we were lol in a 2 bed house so when stepson is here that'll be 4 kids!!!!

Christina, that's a lovely reaction from ur mum. My mum was happy and I think my dad will just be worried about me (after losing my first, then 2nd being delivered early, 3rd included a 2 weeks stay in hospital) so my pregnancies r stressful for everyone. They'd never give a negative comment tho. I don't think my sister will b too pleased that she didn't know coz she was always first to know. It this time she isn't. Our relationship has been a bit strained plus she's never overly liked oh so it wasn't my natural reaction to tell her first. Hopefully she'll b happy tho. No idea what ohs family will say. They'll be supportive and certainly won't say anything bad but one of his sisters after mc said maybe it was for the best coz our relationship wasn't on the best place etc (we'd had a wobbly time trying to get him to move in) but been together 2 years (2.5 when baby is due) both grown up etc so not stupid!! I already think ours will be left in the shadows compared to his sisters but I'm prepared for that :-(

Will tell family after dating scan (2 weeks tomorrow), my dad is visiting the week after that so will tell him then then I think do a 'public' announcement after gender scan which will only be 2 weeks after telling my dad. In fact u lot might be able to help with that lol we have a little rhyme but can't make it sound right. Oh surname is cooper so baby is Mini Cooper. Our rhyme is something like 'Mini Cooper pink or blue, we can't wait to finally meet u' altho don't like that and will announce once we know whether it's pink or blue. Any suggestions?

And for buying, I won't buy anything at all until we know gender which is less than 6 weeks away and nothing big for a long time yet. I'm not superstitious as such because buying things does not have an impact on what happens to baby but when I lost Kasper is built the crib and sorted the Moses basket the night before we found out and it was hard to pack stuff away. That said we won't be leaving it till the last minute either. Will just see how it all goes xx

Taking the kids to Matlock for the day today!! It's a lovely day, I can't wait!! Oh keeps laughing st how much I'm sleeping. I've slept in till at least 10pm every day he's been off so far lol xx


----------



## Jox

Sorry for the long post!!!!

Hi becki and congratulations. How. U getting on? Xx


----------



## darkriver

Hi Becki congrats.


----------



## Becki09

Thanks Ladies :)

Im okay thanks, had a bad few weeks with nausea and sickness but it seems to be subsiding a little bit, and aslong as I eat something little every 2-3 hours im keeping things down. 


I had a dating scan at the weekend, so got to see & hear baby's heartbeat so that's given me a little reassurance. 

Glad to see everyone is getting on ok :)


----------



## Jox

Aww that's fab uve been able to see and hear baby xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Welcome Becki!

Jox love the mini cooper rhyme :haha: Totally understandable why you want to wait a while to buy things, especially the bigger stuff :hugs:


----------



## Christina86

Yeah we made a video. It started with my husband and I graduating college, moving, buying a house, adopting our dog, wedding, our dd and did all monthly pictures of our dd and then did the us pictures with the last one saying "only child expiring mov 2016". 

They loved it 

We also told my sister which i can't quite figure out how it went. I wanted to tell her before she saw something on FB. They've been trying for #2 and had a mc back in January so while she was happy she was also a bit sad. 

I think we will wait another week or so to put everything on FB. 

Today I'm going to work from home. I'm debating bringing my dd to daycare or keeping her with me. I feel like absolute crap. Not even from pregnancy. My chest hurts, I'm coughing, my throat is scratchy and I can't breathe out of my nose very well. I sent a message to my supervisor saying I felt like death As he asked if a new employee could shadow me this morning.


----------



## ironmansmummy

Welcome Becki!

Christina that video sounds amazing!! Hopefully you will start to feel better soon nothing worse than being ill on top of being pregnant. 

Omg jox Mini Cooper is like the cutest nickname ever. We are Bells so our babys are always Baby Bells like the cheese:haha: its what my old user nme on here used to be before I forgot my password and got into a tiss trying to reset found it easier making a new account:blush:

I feel like we hve told so many people all ready theres barely anyone left to tell. I keep having to tell people at work because being sick on a ward is usually go straight home dont come back for 72 hr type deal so i have to tell who im working with. Plus so have to avoid violent patients and certain illnesse so i tell the collegues i need to take those patients so they know im not just being lazy:dohh:


----------



## CarlyP

Christina that video sounds so lovely :)

Welcome Becki!

We don't have a nickname, although DD calls it 'seed' I told her I had tummy ache the other day (bowel related) and she said 'Is the seed ok?' She was explaining to OH that when the seed comes she's going to teach it everything haha!

DD was always 'baba' and we still call her it now. 

Well I have had the laziest day ever! I woke up about 6am starving, so had a slice of banana bread and went back up to bed about 7.30am, my friend rang and woke me up at 1.30pm!!!!!! I couldn't believe the time I'd slept, and I slept all night as well!


----------



## hunni12

I could cry right now...vomited and tinkled on myself at work. How embarrassing


----------



## CarlyP

Aw hunni :hugs: isn't pregnancy great! I'm guessing you don't have any spare clothes?


----------



## hunni12

No lol. It is going to be a long pregnancy haha


----------



## darkriver

If it helps hunni when I went for my private scan I vomited in the car and emptied my bladder in the process. I was horrified


----------



## Jox

I might even see if oh like mini aka Minnie for a girls name!!!!! How cute would that be!!!

I pee a little every time I sneeze unless I literally cross my legs and yes Ive done it at work too :dohh: I wear a panty liner for work now!!!

Lovely day at Matlock, chippy dinner and donuts xx


----------



## Jox

Ironmansmummy, I love baby bells too, what cute nicknames!!!

Ds1 was beanie and ds2 was Jb for jelly bean after my 8 weeks scan xx


----------



## CarlyP

Hmm donuts! Will have to put them on the shopping list for tomorrow!


----------



## Jox

They were the proper fresh made, hot sugar coated ones!! Amazing!! Pack of 12 mini ones, I had 5, oh and 2 of the boys 2 each and the other just 1 lol xx


----------



## hunni12

Anyone going to start a pregnancy journal?


----------



## CarlyP

I might do after 12 week scan. Seeing midwife on Thursday to book it.


----------



## hunni12

That's what I was thinking as well do it once I get to the second tri


----------



## CarlyP

When is 2nd/3rd tri?


----------



## almosthere

Hunni I've gone back to my old one from ds it'd in my siggy nothing fancy but I like to read back on it.

Totally had my day ruined I ordered a vegetarian vegetable soup to eat and then found prosciutto chunks in it! It was full of vegetables and beans so I didn't realize I got refunded but I read it's a listeria risk I feel sick to my stomach and lost my appetite so irritated with the person who took my order. I'm hoping all is okay and listeria stayed away from that batch of soup ughh


----------



## almosthere

Carly it is. Debatable on second tri some say 12 13 or 14 weeks I think 13 is a safe bet haha


----------



## hunni12

Oh no dark! At least they gave you your money back. Google with scare you . I'm sure everything is fine.

Carly I believe 12 but 13 on the safe side


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh ladies the vomiting and peeing doesn't sound fun!! 

I'm really sorry ladies I read all of the posts earlier and tben came back and I can't remember what I have read now! Hope you are all ok, for what I can remember - love the baby nicknames very cute! Our is little blueberry as think week 6 or something when the baby was that side DH started saying it and it just stuck! 

Smiley it's 20 percent deposit it's a brilliant system! 

My washing machine has broken, absolute disaster when I wanted to spend all our spare cash on paying things off and doing all sorts around the house.

Today I told a friend our baby news, I txt her and her reply was really shitty it made me so sad :( X


----------



## darkriver

Found heart beat I think
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNdEDBjJUxI


----------



## Jox

What did she say elmo? :-(

Yeah I'd say 2nd tri 13 weeks and 3rd is 27 weeks 

Xx


----------



## Jox

Yes definitely dark!!!! Not picking it up enough to get reading tho, that's what mine was like this morning xx


----------



## darkriver

Yay. I think it was to low down maybe? I am happy.


----------



## darkriver

Hugs elmo:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jox

Just had to be perfect the get the reading. I found hb today but not for long or clear enough for it to pick the number up xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I already have a pregnancy journal haha I don't mess about. I've had it for ages. No matter which way the pregnancy goes it is nice to document stuff and have the added support there!

Yes dark 100%! Told you you would know for sure when you get it :)

Elmo my washing machine broke easter weekend! Was a nightmare! Luckily Curry's had lots of easter deals on lol

Jox that's so weird I was talking about hot sugary donuts to someone else on here two days ago haha

2nd tri is 13 weeks. 3rd tri is 27 weeks.

Elmo what did ur friend say??


----------



## smileyfaces

Almosthere why would it be a listeria risk? Its really crappy that they had meat in a veggie soup though!!!


----------



## Scarlett P

Argh I've missed so much again!

Sorry Jox for house move! I LOVE Matlock. I'm originally from Derbyshire so went there a lot as a kid. Think you need to find out if pink or blue to be able to finish rhyme but fab idea. 

Video announcement sounds amazing and so lovely to keep as well. 

Elmo that's awful your friend was shitty about your baby. Maybe not the friend You thought? 

For the ladies that have had accidents today :hugs: 

Oh and defo the heartbeat on the Doppler hurrah! 

Hope I've not missed anything.

All good here, had a nice day with DD, SIL, her son and his friend and the Cheshire Ice Cream Farm. Soooo tired now though!


----------



## Scarlett P

Oh and I thought in UK second tri started at 14 wks and third was 28 but could have remembered that wrong. There used to be a sticky about it on the different tri threads but tbh I've stayed away from them this time. First tri is a scary place I think...


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh yes forgot to say I've pee'd when I've vomited twice so far this pregnancy!

Scarlett did you enjoy the ice cream farm? That is on my to do list for the kids in summer x


----------



## darkriver

Scarlett I agree terrifying place.


----------



## Jox

Yes 1st tri can be scary esp when u feel like ur getting to a safer place then someone loses their bubba :-(

It played a part in my big wobble a few weeks back!!

Smiley, just seen that uve possibly been feeling flutters? I get the odd but it's usually followed by wind so I'm putting it down to that lol I definitely started feeling ds2 at about 2 weeks tho!!

The donuts were amazing. I couldn't eaten the whole pack tho but I had to share with the bloody kids :haha: 

Just had a bowl of the bachelors pasta and sauce. I love that stuff lol Oh has just gone on the Xbox and stepson on the computer so I might go and get comfy in bed soon!!! Bought myself one of those long pregnancy pillows today so can't wait to get in bed!!! X


----------



## hunni12

Yeah I agree the first tri scares me a lot I'm kind of thankful for the morning sickness now it gives me comfort. I do hate the random pains I get as they make.my nerves bad but hey that's pregnancy pains for you.

Sorry for the tmi question....anybody else sex lives slowed down? I be scared to lol


----------



## smileyfaces

Where did you get it from Jox? I've been looking for one but don't want to spend a fortune. Currently using extra pillows between my legs and under my boobs/belly!

Yes maybeeee flutters! Not 100% tho!

Sex life? What is that? I'm amazed I'm even pregnant lol don't know how we managed it since I am never in the mood :haha: poor DH.


----------



## JemmaLouise

wow wow wow a lot to read !!! back from my weekend away at my friends wedding, I'm freaking exhausted !

I'm sorry I can't comment on everyone's posts because I've forgotten half of it already :dohh: but amazing to those who have found hb's :happydance: Also loving the baby nicknames, they are cute, especially Mini Cooper, ours is just bean :shrug: 

Elmo, sorry your friend is being a bit of a knob, don't let any negativity ruin your pregnancy :hugs: 

hunni, we've not had much of a sex life recently because of sickness and tiredness but I'm getting the odd day of renewed energy so we make the most of it, we had sex like 5 times yesterday :blush: but that'll be it for like a week now :haha: 

hope everyone is doing alright, sorry I'm not replying to you all :hugs: 

ps.. very jealous of doughnuts :cry:


----------



## Christina86

I am craving hot cocoa. I don't even want the drink. I just want the chocolate powder and mini marshmallows. Oy. Lol.


----------



## Pippylu

I love your nicknames...I've taken to calling mine the little wombies, like room-mates/roomies but...well you know.

Elmo that sux about your friend and I agree with what one of the other ladies said about them maybe not being the friend you thought they were. I hope they were just having a bad day and didn't really mean to come off like that.

Sex is the same...anywhere from 1 - 4 times a week. My sex drive is a bit up and down right now so when I don't feel like it I just say you're doing all the work haha. Honestly I've been a bit afraid of having an orgasm...google at work there, taking all the fun out of it yet again.

We're not doing a Facebook announcement or anything like that. We're just going to call the family and friends who don't know. I'll probably only put it on fb after they're born. We have talked about telling our friends there's only 1 and then making that a fun surprise when they see 2.


----------



## kls9503

Gosh you ladies were chatting it up today! Finally got caught up. No panty accidents here. Love all the nick names! AFM, not having any MS whatsoever. So far this has been the easiest pregnancy for me. Makes me worry some though, but trying to not think that way.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Morning! Really don't want to get up and ready for school, so sleepy. Here's what got said ...

Me - Just wanted to share with you out happy little secret :) I know you think I am bonkers but we are over the moon! Xx (Followed by scan pic)

Friend - congrats x
Friend - I don't really know what to say....

Me - That you are happy for us? Didn't think it was possible but clearly was! Xx

Friend - It's not my place to say - your choice x

I was so upset, who the hell does that? Am I over sensitive cos I thought it was bang out of order. Basically they have one child only and only want one, they chose to have one so that he can have the very best in terms of private school and holidays etc but personally I don't believe that's everything, I respect and understand her descision but equally, we can have 12 kids if we wish whilst ever we can financially and emotionally support them ourselves, which we do, DH works all hours and they go without nothing! I can only presume that is what she was getting at really as I can think of no other expiation for such a shitty reaction. 

I was upset yesterday but it's like you say I won't let it spoil this time :) I told my cousin and she was lovely she jumped up and hugged me and was really happy which cheered me right up xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Woah that is waaaaaaay out of order. You are totally justified in being pissed off and upset. That is awful. For a "friend" to say that is just shocking :nope: I would be reevaluating my friendship with her!

Kls...I had no symptoms at all with either of my boys! Enjoy it!

Pippy that would be a great surprise for all your friends!


----------



## Scarlett P

Elmo I don't blame you for being upset :hugs: 

Haha Pippy that's a fab idea with keeping the twins a secret! 

On the sex front me and hubby had a fall out about that last night when I really needed to be asleep :cry: normally he's so supportive but he's fed up I've not been up for it. We've all had a cold/virus on top of MS and I've just not wanted to be touched! 

I've felt flutters but thought it was wind :haha: I felt DD at 14 wks. 

And highly recommend pregnancy pillow! I bought a long one with removable cover when pregnant with DD for £30 and have had my money's worth. It helped me work feeding after my EMCS. And more recently I've used it to sit up in bed to watch telly or read with! Not using it for pregnancy stuff yet though.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Glad it's not just me! 

On the sex front, we have done it only twice in 8 weeks! He's not happy but he's being great about it really, just pesters me for er...a helping hand!! &#128584; Xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Hahaha Elmo! Tbf things weren't great after DD was born. I had a difficult birth which left me with issues and I was getting counselling for it. Things just started to get better when we decided to ttc again, thinking it would take a while cos we had issues conceiving DD. And then it happened first time so I think he's a bit frustrated!


----------



## smileyfaces

I get pestered all the time...leads to some big rows lol.

Just dropped Oscar off at school hurrah!


----------



## Pippylu

I think your totally justified Elmo. Her personal choices in life are hers to make, and are not to be used to judge others. If SHE doesn't want multiple kids then she should accept the fact that you do, and be happy for you because you are happy. Such a lovely response from your cousin!


----------



## darkriver

I am pretty shattered. DD is back at nursery so I managed to sort the living room and most of the kitchen. I am procrastinating doing the washing up. Also Elmo, horrible friend. I have also been asked if I am going to have an abortion.


----------



## CarlyP

Elmo - :growlmad: I would be so mad, in fact I'd tell her to p*** off!

Dark - :happydance: for heartbeat.

Scarlett - :hugs: 

Dark - Who on earth has the right to ask you that! :growlmad: Shocking!

Well both kiddies back to school, DD had an epic meltdown in the street, she was annoyed because she's only 5 and has to wait until she's 10 to get a real phone, apparently it's going to take FOREVER to get there :dohh:

I don't even know where it came from?! Maybe she had a dream about it.


----------



## darkriver

My ex husbands gran has asked me twice if I am definitely keeping it. Its not even her bloody great grandchild. Its so frustrating as she knows I have had a mc. Also she keeps saying "Are you sure you can cope." 
Most of my friends have been supportive and thats the best thing for me.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Dark that's disgusting!!

Carly that made me laugh about your DD with the phone, little diva hehe xx


----------



## darkriver

Carly my lg is obsessed with phones at the moment. Shes always picking one up and pretending to have conversations stuff like "Hello....yeah...Okay...Speak soon bye":haha::haha: Cracks me up so much


----------



## CarlyP

Oh she's 100% diva.


----------



## smileyfaces

Little diva :haha: 

Dark that's bad!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Sorry I've been MIA, but my 13 month old has been SO sick. Fever, runny nose & the worst cough EVER. Her doc said she can't take anything for the cough because of her age. Only Benadryl, which isn't doing anything. She's coughing so hard she's throwing up. I can't believe there's nothing she can take! It's SO frustrating!


----------



## smileyfaces

Awe poor little thing x


----------



## Jox

Hi ladies!! Still kids holidays here till next week. Was at work today at 9.30 but must of turned my alarm off and oh woke me at 8.35 lol luckily works only 10 min away lol

Tuna pasta bake cooking in the oven!!

Elmo, just ignore her, she's obviously judgemental which she shouldn't be!! 

As for sex, me and oh have a very healthy sex life... Until bfp :haha: we've did once since we found out. Luckily he's not said much other than god it's been about 2 weeks when it's actually been more like a month lol I was tired at first but then I had that spotting and it scared me!! I might see if I can be arsed tonight. I'm surprised coz with the mc we were still having sex as normal, were as this time I really don't fancy it. I think the tiredness is crazy this time in comparison tho!!

Not sure if it was elmo or smiley that asked about the pillow, £13:99 from Argos!!!!! Just one of those long ones but it's fab, really long and well filled compared to how it looks iykwim. Was so comfy last night. Just a shame oh took half the bed up. Would be amazing with the double bed to myself too lol xx


----------



## CarlyP

sn0wbunnie said:


> Sorry I've been MIA, but my 13 month old has been SO sick. Fever, runny nose & the worst cough EVER. Her doc said she can't take anything for the cough because of her age. Only Benadryl, which isn't doing anything. She's coughing so hard she's throwing up. I can't believe there's nothing she can take! It's SO frustrating!

Aw it's awful when you can't do anything for them. Really hope she picks up soon.


----------



## CarlyP

Well DD's teacher asked me if I'm having a baby! I said yes but we were trying to keep it a secret, I told her we had to tell the kids because they had to come to the early scan with us, she said DD has told EVERYONE in the class, apparently she's going to teach it how to back flip (she can't even do that) and daddy is going to build a cot and she's going to put the baby in it! She said she was so excited telling them! I'm guessing majority of the parents will know by tomorrow if their little ones go home telling.


----------



## darkriver

aww snowbunnie been wondering how your are. Hope little one feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh snowbunie hope she is better soon she seems to have had one big after another bless you! 

Jox thanks at that price I'm going to get one what's the description is it pregnancy pillow or? 

That's so cute dd telling the whole class I love it! 

Mmm tuna bake could just eat that, don't know what we are haven't yet but I had better think of something fast poor kids are getting impatient! Xx


----------



## CarlyP

We had sweet and sour with rice. Kids had sausages and chips. They never eat what we eat :(


----------



## darkriver

Looks like my sickness is back. I am so exhausted to. I need to make some tea for myself but I dont want anything.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies not ignoring past posts just popping in to vent I had red specs of blood when I peed totally freaking out called obgyn and they said it lf it happens again to call and schedule and us for tomorrow. I balled in my car at work there's no private break room it's a tiny office break room it totally screams no privacy. I hope everything is okay but worried sick about my little bean. My next us is supposed to be April 27th I think.


----------



## darkriver

Hugs Almost. Hopefully its nothing xx


----------



## smileyfaces

The Argos one was on offer for £6.99 not so long ago (look in the reviews!!) so I might hold off and see if it drops in price again :haha:

Catch up with everyone once the kids have gone to bed xx


----------



## Jox

Bloody typical smiley lol altho for £13.99 can't complain too much lol

Elmo, yes just search pregnancy pillow. It's about half way down mixed in all the funny curved ones x

Hugs almost. I hope it's nothing xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs Almost. Hopefully its just a bit of irritation or something. :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies that's what I'm thinking now I'm afraid to go pee if it happens again but have to go pretty bad.


----------



## KatieSweet

:hugs: Almost - hope it turns out to be something innocent. Xx


----------



## Christina86

So I caved to my mozzarella stick craving today. Went to sonic for lunch and got the family size! I ate 10! Hahaha. 

I'm also still sick and my dd is still sick also. It really sucks bc on top of pregnancy symptoms I'm dealing with feeling like absolute crap. I even woke up to swollen, red and watery eyes this morning. Not cool.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Sorry for the sickness of all kinds everyone! 

Almost I hope all is fine and I'm sure it will be if it was specks I had specks once in my thirds pregnancy and I think it was just some irritation down there, drink plenty of water! Xx

Aarrrrggghhh that bloody gender scan post is making me want to boil my head &#128545; Xx


----------



## Jox

Just playing about and did this. I'd love to make our announcement like this (or blue lol)!!!! Oh said we should add the scan pic somewhere as people might not 'get it' but I think that's all part of the fun lol xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies a few brown specs but after I pooped so it was whatever was left I'm chalking it up to intercourse last night and not stressing and calling back since either was more marroonish brown than red this time. 

Jox I think that announcement is creative and cute love it

Christina all I want is Italian pastas along with toasted ravioli and motzerella sticks I ate almost. whole appetizer fo them myself the other night so good!

Dark and Christina sorry your both sick I still have a lingering cold but it's getting slightly better.

People are noticing my bump I def popped for sure over the weekend it's not bloat so time to cover the bump a few more weeks as I'm not telling the kids parents at my work until I'm in the safety zone but everyone else knows.a coworker told me she has shingles today but her dr says I should be fine it was kind of her to think of me and ask she's only 35 I'm shocked she has that already.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jox you have to use that as an announcement!! X


----------



## Christina86

Ugh. The dog peed on the bed! And instead of getting mad I cried. Damn hormones.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Christina I probably would have cried or become homocidal lol! 

Almost shingles isn't really an old age thing, my mum had it when I was a young child anyone can get it, my mum had it for the best part of a year on her scalp mainly was horrible for her xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Love the announcement Jox! And Carly that's so sweet about your DD

Dark and Christina hope you're both feeling better and your LO too Snowbunnie. 

Elmo I need to go and read this post! I can't believe it's still going on!!

Afm I've got my booking in appt today and whilst I'm excited I'm also really nervous as its back where I had my DD, and I've really struggled with her birth. I feel quite panicked about it now I've realised where it is!!


----------



## hunni12

It is almost 4am here...my scan is at 230p I'm so nervous I can't sleep lol. Plus I'm up nauseated soooo.


----------



## Jox

Lots of love hunni, I hope all goes ok xx

Lots of love Christina xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Scarlett I felt the same when I went into the hospital that I had my DS, some feelings of anxiety whilst I was in there but left feeling ok, I hope it's the same for you (the leaving feeling ok part I mean!) 

I have made my last comment on that thread I'm steering clear now lol the OP is doing my head in and I swear she KNOWS what she's saying, but anyway, I'll blame my hormones lol. Don't get me wrong there is absolutely nothing wrong with somebody having a preference to a gender I think it's a natural thing!! But if she says that "people" HATE boys one more time I'll lose the plot. It's a ridiculous comment to make and she's getting away with it by saying "oh it's not my fault that other people act as though they hate boys, I don't hate boys...la la la" Pish. 

Huni your scan!! How exciting please let us know!! Xx


----------



## darkriver

Good luck at your scan. Grr I got woken up during my nap. I cant have phone silent as Lucy is at nursery and some one rang me.


----------



## Jox

Quiet here today!!

How's was ur scan hunni? Xx


----------



## hunni12

3 more hours!!


----------



## smileyfaces

darkriver said:


> Looks like my sickness is back. I am so exhausted to. I need to make some tea for myself but I dont want anything.

Hugs hope you feel better soon. Mine also disappeared and then came back!



Jox said:


> Bloody typical smiley lol altho for £13.99 can't complain too much lolx

It is typical, I was looking the other day and noticed it had just been cheaper a few days back and thought pfffft I will wait it out :haha: might have to just buy one though!



Jox said:


> Just playing about and did this. I'd love to make our announcement like this (or blue lol)!!!! Oh said we should add the scan pic somewhere as people might not 'get it' but I think that's all part of the fun lol xx

Great idea!!



almosthere said:


> Thanks ladies a few brown specs but after I pooped so it was whatever was left I'm chalking it up to intercourse last night and not stressing and calling back since either was more marroonish brown than red this time.
> 
> 
> People are noticing my bump I def popped for sure over the weekend it's not bloat so time to cover the bump a few more weeks as I'm not telling the kids parents at my work until I'm in the safety zone but everyone else knows.a coworker told me she has shingles today but her dr says I should be fine it was kind of her to think of me and ask she's only 35 I'm shocked she has that already.

Glad it is clearing up! :hug:
I'm not sure how no one has mentioned my belly yet! People probs think I've just gone fatter :lol:



Christina86 said:


> Ugh. The dog peed on the bed! And instead of getting mad I cried. Damn hormones.

Argh how annoying!!



Scarlett P said:


> Afm I've got my booking in appt today and whilst I'm excited I'm also really nervous as its back where I had my DD, and I've really struggled with her birth. I feel quite panicked about it now I've realised where it is!!

:hugs: let us know how it goes xx



hunni12 said:


> It is almost 4am here...my scan is at 230p I'm so nervous I can't sleep lol. Plus I'm up nauseated soooo.

Good luck!!

Sorry if I missed anything!!


----------



## smileyfaces

I've not long since finished work. Shattered. In again at 7.30am and then that's me done for the week lol.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

So quiet compared to normal! Been really nice weather here today, first we have had. Thinking of having Chinese for tea! 

My 3 year old has just been stroking my belly and saying I'm stroking that baby, how cute I just about melted. He has also told nursery that there is a baby in mummy's tummy lol xx


----------



## Jox

Aww these kids r so cute but exactly y I haven't told mine yet lol

Lovely day here too. Took the boys to the local adventure park thing. 
Ask a few hrs. Shepards pie for tea altho o really don't fancy it lol

Blimey hunni, big time difference. It's 6pm here lol xx


----------



## smileyfaces

We had steak and ale pie for tea that I bought from the farm shop at work. Made some chips and veg to go with it. It was lovely.


----------



## almosthere

Jox I haven't told my son either waiting until my next scan then I want to tell him but everyone keeps saying it's too soon but he's very with it I feel like he knows something is happening but can't quite figure it out. For ladies who havent told their kids when are you planning on it?


----------



## smileyfaces

Both my boys know but they don't care lol


----------



## almosthere

Haha I'm sure they'll care in some way when baby arrives!


----------



## Jox

Almost, think we'll tell mine after 12 weeks scan when we tell the family.

Dinner was ok in the end altho I'm stuffed. Boys need to have a bath then can put them to bed then I've got to go food shopping!!! I'm so tired at just the thought so will probably go straight to bed when I get back. OH has pissed me off today anyway so I'd rather not sit downstairs with him :haha: xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Hope scan goes well Huni

I've made pancakes for pudding after craving them for two days!!!!

Well I had a mini panic attack as soon as I walked through the doors and a bit of a cry!! Midwife was so lovely going through my notes. I won't have this baby there as its only MLU and I need to be consultant led (consultant led bit I had emcs has now been closed) so that's a relief. Will have to go to new hospital half an hour away but have asked to be transferred back to the MLU afterwards as its so close to our home and all private rooms! 

What has OH done Jox?

I'm shattered too Smiley am sacking off my Zumba class and going to bed ASAP!!

Hope everyone has enjoyed the sunshine!


----------



## smileyfaces

Food shopping eurgh! I'm so tired right now I'd rather starve than do a food shop lol.

Scarlett :hugs: glad you had an understanding midwife at your appointment :)


----------



## Jox

Just pissed me off. The adventure park I've been to do annual passes and ohs has run out. It'll cost him nearly £50 to renew but at the mo gets 18 months for 12. Yes it's boring for us as adults but it's then somewhere to take the kids, indoor play, outdoor play, parks, rides and even a big water park plus little farm bit. Obviously I've said before about him not actually doing anything with stepson and at least with this it means he's out on not on bloody technology. Well I'd told him he'd need to renew it this week being school hols and stepson being here and that I wasn't getting stuck in all week. Comes to today and he's got a right face on!!! Said if I don't want to go then don't!! His reply was that he can think of better things to spend £50 on!! What than 18 months unlimited park use for all weather to get the kids out, running up to baby being a year old too etc just pissed ,e off that his priories r all wrong. Xbox game, no problem, out drinking no problem but something that doesn't bandit him directly, no way!!! He can't see that it's for the kids. So me, my 2 and stepson all have the annual pass and he doesn't, well worth him, I'll just go other him and as petty as it sounds i won't take stepson either!!!!

We were actually on our way there but h was pissing me off that much I turned round and brough him back home and went on my own with my 2!!! :haha:

Glad it went ok Scarlett, will u be having a scheduled csec or r u trying for a back? Xx


----------



## Jox

Yes me too smiley but we r out all day tomorrow and have no milk or bread and obviously oh doesn't drive so it's me who had to go!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox that's so selfish of him! Don't blame you saying you won't take stepson! Its only fair! Why should you get lumbered with all the kids when he can't be arsed to renew his pass?!

My dh never used to drive and I got so fed up of always having to run the errands so booked him a driving crash course and he passed lol :lol:


----------



## Jox

Smiley, his bil has just started teaching him so hoping after a couple of months we can book a block of lessons and that'll do it. I've told him he needs to be passed before the baby is due.

And yes it is selfish, £50 that's not spent on him!!!!


----------



## Scarlett P

I don't blame you Jox. Yes go with your boys and leave him to look after his son and maybe he'll realise how good it is!

I'm really hoping for a vbac although I'll see how I feel nearer the time. If I'm too worried it's going to freak me out I think I'll go c section. I really want to push a baby out if you know what I mean?! Have that exerience... But I don't want to end up in the situation I did last time.

I was weighed today, I've put on about half a stone! :cry: :cry:


----------



## missfrick

I haven't been on in a bit and I don't know how I'll catch up, I can't even find when my last post was. I'm sorry I don't have as much time to dedicate to you all as I'd have liked, but we are in the process of selling our house (I find out by tomorrow if it's sold, then we need to find a house) and it is summer launch for the kids clothing line I am selling, and I had to do all my summer catalog ordering - it's so fun but also quite busy.

I was at the doctors, I have the gags so bad, and heartburn. I didn't get heartburn until about 30 weeks last pregnancy, but everything is happening so much faster this time. I got something for the heartburn plus diclectin for nausea/gagging, so hopefully that kicks in soon.

I am up maybe 2 lbs, so that's not too bad. Clothes still fit me okay, but I feel as though I'm popped a bit already, my uterus is definitely showing out a bit.


----------



## smileyfaces

Scarlett how come you had a emcs last time?

Missfrick hope all goes well with your house! And your clothing catalogue! And glad to hear you have meds to help you x


----------



## Scarlett P

Wow Miss Frick good luck with everything!

Very long and intense latent labour (didn't go more than 20 mins without a contraction for 24 hours but they weren't in a pattern so wouldn't class it as established labour). Two days of that and finally got to 4cm!!!! They hooked me up to hormone drip etc to try and speed things up but it made me really ill (I was shivering cold and really dehaydrated) and then they realised DD was in distress (took blood from her head twice, that was particularly horrific) so sunroof job it was. This is the short version!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Scarlet they took blood from Reids head and the "score" they gave was a point away from "brain damage or death" I'll never ever forget the Dr's words till the day I die when DH asked her in tears "well then why aren't you doing a section?"
She said "if I could do it here and now I would be by the time I get them down to theatre your baby will be dead" :( I'm terrified this time if I'm honest X


----------



## Scarlett P

Elmo that's awful :hugs: could you ask for a section? It's good they got Orla out when they did. She opened her bowels literally after they lifted her out!! And she had a little cone head where she'd been stuck in my pelvis bless her!


----------



## hunni12

Baby measuring a day ahead Hb of 143bpm!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160413_145122.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## darkriver

Elmo,
Its one of the reasons I am insisting on section this time. I was induced with my daughter at 37w and it was horrendous. I couldn't wee, they didn't put a catheter in me until I was about 5cms and I still have bladder pains from it. My daughter became distressed and I am convinced the decals (scratch tests) contributed. Hugs. I am glad that I have the option of a planned section this time.


----------



## Jox

Oh lovelies :-(

Dark how come u was induced with ur daughter?

Elmo/Scarlett, it's terrifying!!!

Ds1 was obviously still born but I delivered him naturally. With ds2 he ended up being csec at 34 weeks so with ds3 I was certain for another csec but then like u said Scarlett, I wanted to experience a 'proper' birth but with the happy outcome so I decided on a vbac. Best decision I ever made. It really was everything I wanted it to be. That said I was TERRIFIED of hearing anyone say baby was in distress or struggling etc I had nightmares about it. His heart rate was on the slow side but a doc monitored me (I was hooked up the whole time) and he was happy that he wasn't distressed or decelerated, just chilled lol

I hope u all get the stress free births u deserve.

I'm back from shopping, gonna go bed in a mo, catch up on some to. Wake up tomorrow at 11 weeks!!! Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Elmo that is so scary!!! How did they get him out?!

Scarlett hugs for feeling traumatized xx they had to take blood from Oscars head too!

Congrats hunni


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs Jox must have been so scary anticipating what might go wrong :hugs:

I've never had a section! Defo wouldn't want one either! Obvs if it was an emergency then fine but other than that I would never personally opt for one...but I have no reason to. I understand why others would!


----------



## darkriver

I have a complex heart condition called trechology of fallots. It is actually considered dangerous for me to labor on my own. I had to be induced and have massive amounts of pain relief (which was useless anyway.) So vbac is basically impossible.


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs:


----------



## darkriver

Hugs Jox xx


----------



## Jox

Oh blimey dark, u have to be well looked after then!!

Missfrick, I meant to say don't worry about not keeping up, we talk way too much lol xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Congratulations Hunni!

And well done on the shopping Jox. I will have to pick your brains about vbac at some point. I'd like to feel like giving birth is something I've done rather than what was done to me and I'm hoping a vbac will help heal DD birth, if that makes sense?!

It must have been so awful to lose DS1, Jox. :hugs: 

Smiley, the taking blood bit is horrible isn't it?! They forgot to do a third test so I had to do it twice. I think I'd like to try for a vbac but if intervention starts to creep in I'll go c section so not to go through all that again!


----------



## almosthere

jox so sorry to hear about your first sweet lo an angel for sure.


----------



## almosthere

hunni great scan congrats!

are we talking about our previous labour experiences? 

DS came almost a week late I was induced with two different methods to get things going then water was broke by the dr. and i was in the hospital for 2 days before ds finally arrived so 48 hours of labor with back to back contractions he was suctioned out after 2 hours of pushing!! as his oxygen was dropping he did not cry when he came out and I couldnt see him until the medical people checked him and got him to breathe and cry. finally i got to see my little cone head and all was well! lots of drama can happen but everything can be okay!!! i also remember asking after the why isnt he crying question does he have webbed feet HAHA it runs on both sides of the family and really isnt the end of the world but his feet are fine lol.


----------



## hunni12

So i decided to tell my "dad"...the man who has 4-5 children that he never took care of that he has another grandchild on the way. This was his response...i know i been in a relationship for 2 years and am a great mother so his response is irrelavnt. This is like the pot calling the kettle black when the pot pretty much burned out. We are happy and shocked, but happy and thankful to God. This just another person who never see this child a day in their life along with some other people.


His words in text were:

"Okay so you really think that is something to be proud of. I guess you did not learn a thing from the first time laying up with diferent men making babies. 2 kids 2 different daddies because you can't keep your legs close but if you like it I love it. goodnight and again thanks for the birthday wishes."


----------



## smileyfaces

Omg hunni that is shocking!!!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Scarlet I have wondered about a planned section this time but I'm scared, I think the worst thing is I have no idea why that happened to Reid, I still burst into tears when I tell anyone about it. It was a quick labour so it wasn't that he was too tired, maybe it's because it was quick? He was resusitated after he was born and had a lot of problems choking for the first few days, he had X-rays and tubes put down his little throat but they didn't find anything, I really hope I can get some answers and some peace of mind once I talk it through with somebody at the hospital, have been referred for it. 
They dropped the table about to cut me and pull him out but thank god (maybe it was her words that did it, I just started pushing and he was our in a few pushes) they took him away as he wasn't coming too. It was just horrible!

Dark I had a similar situation with my first, I was induced and he just would not come bless him, I remember a doctor coming to deliver him and him being really pissed at the midwives and saying when was the last time this catheter was emptied?? He then squeezed our gallons of urine! Was probably my exceptionally full bladder that was stopping me delivering! 8 years later I still get urine infections all the time. 

Huni wonderful about your scan! :)

Happy 11 weeks Jox!!! :) :) :) 

Oh my god huni cut that man out of your life! I have no contact with my father anymore, blood is NOT thicker than water and biologically father a child does not a father make in my book! Xxxx


----------



## JemmaLouise

huni congratulations on the scan but shame on your father... he doesn't deserve to know your kids if that's what he has to say ! 

I honestly can't keep up with you natter boxes any more :haha: I need to get back on form !! 

I'm sorry to hear a lot of you had difficult births at some point, that must make impending labour quite frightening but I'm sure you'll all be well whatever your decisions this time.

My experience is pretty basic when it comes to labour, whilst a slow 32 hours, it was a pretty plain vaginal delivery on G&A, no tears or damage. Think it took so long as my plan was to stay calm and wait for bubs and it probably worked too well :rofl:


----------



## Scarlett P

Hunni that is shocking, I hope you didn't even bother to reply! :hugs:

Elmo, have you had your booking appointment yet? They should have given you the chance to go through Reid's birth then. If not then I'd defo ask for what they call in my County a "talk about".

Jemma that sounds good to me! That's one of the things I'm considering.... as I've already got a scar across my tummy do I want to risk having to have stitches down there too?! :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

I had a second degree tear when having jack and I had an episiotomy having Oscar. Can 100% say that tearing naturally is a breeze honestly compared to an episiotomy! I would obviously prefer not to tear lol but I know that if I do its honestly not that bad! I've been stitched up twice down there now so what's a third time lol


----------



## darkriver

Hunni What wicked man. Cut him out of your life. 

Elmo: I remember the doctor coming in and saying "We need to get that women on a drip and get a catheter in her as were doing a disservice."


----------



## Jox

Ds3 was induction at 38+2. He came the next day. 24 hr pessary was put in at 10am, 12pm thr next day waters were broke and he was born at 4pm. It was quite quick from waters being broke but amazing!! The whole pushing experience etc straight after I said never again but it only took a few weeks for the memory of the pain ti fade lol

Oh hunni, I'm glad ur not upset by that man!! Clearly no parent to live up to!!!

11 weeks today!!!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Pippylu

Hunni congrats on your lovely scan! I'd definitely be cutting ties with your dad though...how awful, no one deserves to be treated that way and least of all you - you are his daughter!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Although they do pick a variety of deliveries I remember watching one born every minute and there was a young girl who got really distressed and made her labour sooo much more complicated. After that I made it my plan to go in there deal with whatever was going to happen with as little stress as possible. I think provided you don't hit complications along the way (as obviously it's a stresser) a vaginal delivery is a breeze... the pain wasn't that bad once I'd started taking huge breaths of G&A. Literally as soon as my son hit my chest pain was gone and forgotten about :D


----------



## Jox

Definitely Jemma. When I watch obem and see them screaming I just think put all that effort into pushing, don't waste it screaming!!!! Lol other than the odd oww oww or swear word I like to think I remained quite calm lol xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Ooh god I'm a screamer in labour haha. I'm fine and cope well up to about 6cm and then that's it I'm gone and I start screaming haha.

First labour: 7 hr

Second labour: 2 and a half hr


----------



## JemmaLouise

I had my best friend as a birth partner so spent a lot of time telling her to shut up laughing at me but we laughed a lot of the time especially when she nicked my gas and air :rofl: 

Only sounds I made was grunty "grrrrrrrrr"'s when pushing that little bugger out


----------



## almosthere

Hunni that's horrid!

I had 4th degree tearing it was not good and that was with an episiotomy ugh. I def have a fet of birth recovery I didn't feel a thing during I did get the epidural which is prob why I didn't feel anything I was 8 or 9 when I got the episode can't remember I almost missed getting it!


----------



## CarlyP

Hunni Beautiful scan, I can't believe he said that to you! 

With DS he had to have that chip placed on his head (forgot what it's called) where they screw it in? His heart kept lowering when I had a contraction but came up once it was over. But I managed vaginal.

DD was a breeze, she was very good while in labour lol, but when she was born my midwife called all the midwives on the ward in to come and look at her cord, she had somehow knotted it, imagine 2 large loops, then wrap the cord around the bottom and through one loop then pull really tight, one midwife gave me a look and said you have one lucky little girl there. I didn't realise how bad it was until she said that!

I had my booking appointment today, scan booked for 5th May!


----------



## missfrick

Huni congrats on a lovely scan, and kick that awful man out of your life!

I had a third degree tear with DD and it was pretty gnarly, took a LONG time to heal and I have a ton of scar tissue left. I asked how many stitches and they were sewing me for an hour - well they used two full packs of sutures but he didn't use normal stitching methods because of the tear, so I was told he "lined things up as best he could" - WHAT!?

DD was a meconium birth, which was stressful. I had an epidural and a LOT of difficulty pushing, I was so big I couldn't wrap myself up properly to push. I ended up playing "tug of war" for two hours with a doctor to pull myself up while pushing the baby out. And she had tachycardia the entire time; I'm not sure why they didn't do a section on me. Because of the meconium they had a NICU team to immediately evaluate her, plus because of my difficulties pushing there were a lot of people with me. About 15 doctors/nurses in the room for a vaginal birth is terrifying!


----------



## hunni12

Thanks for the support ladies. I'm fine.


So I got my ramzi results

And they predicted a girl!!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Scarlet I did have my booking in appointment Hun and the midwife said she would refer me for the talk that is as you call a talk about? So I am waiting for a letter as well as a letter with a consultant appointment. 

I had episiotomy with my first and also an infection in the stitches which I believe is because the hospital said they did not have time for me to have a bath or shower after the birth as they where too busy so they brought a bucket and had my mum try to wash me while I stood at the side of the bed!! The pain from that infection whenever I moved was as bad a labour. X


----------



## almosthere

Elmo that sounds so painful sorry to hear you went through that I never got infection but i felt a hole down there and the drs checked confirmed the hold but said it would heal on its on and it did pretty amazing but freaked me out!

Miss Frick that's a long time of stitching they stitched my 4th degree tear up fast at least it seemed fast. I feel like I should have had a c section too it's frustrating!


----------



## almosthere

Carly glad your second went better exciting your scan is set!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I was on the gas and air and embarrassingly asked the Dr to "put a couple Of extra stitches in and make it like it was before" &#128514;


----------



## almosthere

I wish I asked for that I have no idea what it's looking like lately Where They Stitched years ago don't really want to :haha:


----------



## darkriver

I am watching 5 star baby going oh if only haha


----------



## almosthere

Are any ladies not feeling very pregnant lately? Besides peeing often and thirst I don't feel that pregnant since my naseau has gone away it's making me nervous after the spotting on tuesday...


----------



## smileyfaces

Elmo that's awful about the bucket!

Almost I'm feeling more pregnant than ever! Boobs still killing, headaches, nausea, tiredness....still all there. 12 weeks tomorrow so hoping it will all bugger off soon! With my boys I never had hardly any symptoms!! Don't worry about the spotting. As long as you have had no more blood and no pain you will be fine xx


----------



## smileyfaces

My lovely friend has been for her 12week scan today and found out she has had a missed miscarriage :( so sad for her :( :cry:


----------



## almosthere

Oh gosh that's so sad that makes me very nervous and my scan is so far away the 27th ugh....


----------



## darkriver

So sorry for your friend hunni xxxx


----------



## Scarlett P

So sorry for your friend Smiley :hugs: I think a MMC is especially cruel. 

Yes Elmo that sounds like what they call a talk about here. Really hope it helps :hugs: 

I keep thinking I should do Ramzi and then I'm too scared to!!


----------



## Scarlett P




----------



## Scarlett P

That's my scan I had done, I didn't ask about placenta as didn't know about Ramzi. But reading now, how do you tell which is the lightest bit?! There's lighter bits on either side?!


----------



## darkriver

Ladies I cant find the heartbeat on my doppler. I have tried it in the location I did last time nothing, keep looking nothing :(


----------



## smileyfaces

Scarlett was is abdo or vaginal?

Dark don't worry. I couldn't find it a few days ago and then found it the next day. Still so early to expect find it each time! X


----------



## Scarlett P

It was abdo. 

I can't find HB either dark. I can hear placenta and new glooping type noises that must be Dinky moving though?!


----------



## darkriver

I think I am going to put it in a drawer and just leave it there. I really regret buying it.


----------



## Scarlett P

With the Doppler I have to tell myself it's good when I hear but it doesn't mean anything at this stage if I don't as its still so early and they can move around a lot. :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Totally agree with Scarlett. Plus I only use mine about once a week if that.


----------



## hunni12

Mighty quiet tonight


----------



## hunni12

Made homemade stuffed bell peppers for dinner
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160414_223015.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## smileyfaces

Morning all xx

12 weeks! :yipee:


----------



## Scarlett P

Happy 12 weeks Smiley!! Can't wait to be joining you on Sunday!!!!

Hunni those peppers looked mega yummy! 

I don't want to get out of bed and go to work. I'm sooooo tired! At least it's Friday!


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks Scarlett! Feels like a milestone doesn't it!


----------



## Scarlett P

Yes it definitely does! 

Well we're now all in bed here with drinks and watching CBeebies so I'm defo going to be late for work!!


----------



## darkriver

Morning all. DD is in nursery today. Weve allready had a massive tantrum over pringles (from Lucy not me)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Happy 12 weeks smiley!!! I'm one day behind you I can't wait for tomorrow morning!

Dark please don't worry about the Doppler Hun, I actually agreed with my friend that I'm not having the one she had for me, I know it just once I couldn't hear it I would be a nightmare xx

Huni those peppers looked good!

It's hubby's birthday today and persuaded him to take a day off so we are dropping the kids at school then going to go do something and tonight we are going out for dinner! Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I was an hour and a half late for work yesterday Scarlett!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Hope you and your husband have a lovely day Elmo!!

Dark what will you do while Lucy is in nursery? Do you work? Mmm Pringles! Not had any for ages!


----------



## darkriver

Sounds awful but I dont work. I had been actively seeking work until I fell pregnant as I thought it would take ages. I have decided I am going to do a degree and then go from there.


----------



## smileyfaces

What will you do a degree in? I have a degree in psychology! Not awful BTW! You do what you have to do!


----------



## smileyfaces

Anyone else still suffering with morning sickness?! Mine goes for a few days then comes back worse than ever. I'm sick of it now :cry:


----------



## Scarlett P

I still get waves of sickness and get dizzy to Smiley :hugs: it's frustrating isn't it especially when you've had a good few days. Did they mind you being that late? I was only 15 mins but I guess I need to do some work now :haha:

Elmo I'm very jealous of yours and hubbys day off together, hope you have a lovely time.

Dark enjoy the peace and quiet whilst Lucy is in nursery!

.............................................

Is it home time yet?! :coffee:


----------



## smileyfaces

I was supposed to be in at 7.30am but only got in at 9am but my boss wasn't there till 10am so I got away with it haha. Wasn't my fault anyway, Oscar was having a bad morning.

Just dropped the kids at school/nursery! Bliss! Gonna enjoy this time to myself so much!


----------



## darkriver

My plan is for today-write the idea for a novel I had. Including three characters haha (Its going to be loosely based on my experiences looking for sperm) Amazing what you think of on the school run.

Then sit on the couch and watch either charmed or buffy until I have to pick little monkey up.


----------



## Jox

Happy 12 weeks smiley!!!! First to hit that mark :happydance:

Elmo, ur day sounds lovely!! Happy birthday to ur hubby!!!

I only went back to work in September after almost 2 years off!! I had to give up my full time job when me and the boys dad split!! Not easy with a mortgage etc but managed. Visited my bf yesterday and decided I need to go to college/uni after baby is born. I want better for myself. I want a bigger house, a second car and better holidays so the only way that's gonna happen is if I better myself and get myself a career. My brother started it in her late 20s and is a year away from being a fully qualified teacher now!! I just need to decided what I want to do X

My sister is taking the boys out to a farm today :happydance: I'm gonna go back to bed for an hr then into town with other bf for a wonder then I'm taking her to a cute little cafe for a proper afternoon tea thing!!!

Oh and told other bf yesterday. It had been her bday so I wrote our nation Es in the card and added bump  she's really happy for us xx


----------



## Jox

Dark, how long is she at nursery for? Ds3 goes everyday 8.45-11.15 then one full day till 3.15!! I can't wait for the,pm to go back next week lol xx


----------



## darkriver

2 and half days. Tuesday morning, wednesday full day and friday the same. She actually loves it.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Morning all :hugs: 

Happy birthday to hubby Elmo, hope you have a lovely day together <3

smiley, I get more good days than not but yesterday I had nausea again which flattened me for the day :shrug: Riley was cute though, bought me his calpol to make me feel better... I love it when he does that :cloud9: Also sorry to hear of your friend, that happened to me in November and it's the most horrendous thing to happen :cry: 

sorry that you've been unable to find hb on doppler but it's still so early, try not to panic :hugs: 

AFM, today I am going to try and do what I was meant to do yesterday which is catch up on washing, I've so much to do which has been neglected :cry:


----------



## Scarlett P

I'm so sorry to hear it's happened to you too Jemma. It happened to a friend of mine last year. It must be so awful getting to your scan and being told that :hugs:

Well done on getting away with all that time Smiley! Don't think I could get away with that but have been a bit tardy of late.

I'm jealous of all these lovely days you've got planned whilst I'm at work! Enjoy your afternoon tea Jox.

Dark I LOVE Buffy and am currently working my way through it again on Netflix. I've got a HUGE crush (ok more an Obsession) with Spike. When I was pregnant with DD I'd been watching Angel and was doing the last Season and went a bit crazy over Spike then too :blush:


----------



## Jox

I'm a vampire diaries fan!!! Started it after finishing prison break and am on season 5 now!! The salvators!!! Yes please lol

I'm terrified of a mmc :-( couldn't find hb this morning but trying not to think too much into it, will try again later. Lots of love xx

I'm just sat here in bed, boys out, oh & stepson gone to town lol meeting my friend at 12 tho so really ought to get a move on!! Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Jemma massive hugs for MMC :hugs: such a cruel thing to happen.xx so cute of Riley to bring you calpol!!

Jox I want to go back to uni and do something else and get a proper career. I'd absolutely love to do midwifery.

Aww lovely you told your bf in her bdy card :)

Scarlett hope work isn't too bad.

I've just been shopping. Gonna put it all away and then go for a nap. :) Bought baby a blanket today and also a pack of vests.


----------



## JemmaLouise

SUBWAY!!! :happydance: :blush: sorry it's so nummy 

I'm not really a TV person, I'm a bit geeky and like my playstation 4 :blush: but I do remember watching buffy back in the day and I'm with you Scarlett, spike, phwoaaarrr!! :cloud9:

I want to go back to school too, I'm a qualified accountant but haven't done it in years as never really went back to work after Riley :shrug: don't know what I'd want to do though 

as for the MMC, it's made being pregnant again very worrying but I've had 2 scans showing baby is fine so I'm cool now but honestly it was the most heartbreaking experience of my life. 12 weeks is a long time to be happy about being pregnant and when you have no signs of mc, going to that scan and being told your baby hasn't made it is soul destroying :cry:


----------



## darkriver

I am convinced that something wrong with baby. :cry:
I cant phone the midwife sounding stupid. If I tell her I bought a doppler she is likely to tell me off. Two weeks is going to drag so much.


----------



## darkriver

Also when I can concentrate I play world of warcraft. I am also a bit of a whovian as well (massive doctor who fan.)


----------



## Scarlett P

Work is going SLOWLY today, just eating my lunch and feeling very jealous of the lovely days you're all having!

It's so hard trying to juggle being a mummy and working. I was lucky I was able to go back part time. Good luck to all of you with the courses.

I've read some of the vampire diaries books but not seen the shows, maybe I should do that next. I googled Spike the other day, he's now like 53 and that's ruined it a little :haha:

Yes it must be awful to get to 12 weeks and have then made plans etc for it all to vanish :hugs: it's good you've had extra scan this time so you know all is well Jemma.

My scan is on Wednesday, I'm so nervous and excited all that the same time!


----------



## smileyfaces

Hope you enjoyed subway jemma! I can only imagine how awful a mmc is. My friend has texted today to say she's feeling sad :( I don't know what to say to her?! How can I make her feel better?

Dark I'm sure there is nothing wrong x when's your next scan?

Scarlett jealous of Wednesday scan!! I have mine on Friday, seems to be taking ages to get to!

I've just had a two and a half hour nap :shock: could have had longer!


----------



## Christina86

Took today off of work. My coworker is covering my court hearing for me. Which I am so grateful for as this is the only thing I had! I'm hoping to rest as much as possible. We have pictures for dd 1st birthday tonight. So I'll have to run out later and buy her smash cake. 

Oh yeah they are treating me for bronchitis but the dr believes it could be pnemonia. He didn't do a chest X-ray bc I'm still in first trimester and said the medicine I would usually be on isn't safe. But I'm on antibiotics and cough medicine and Benadryl for some nasty allergies right now. 

Dd is still sick with an ear infection also. 

Oh and I'm pretty sure I'm going to have a hell of a summer bc it was 75 out yeterday and I thought it was too hot!!


----------



## JemmaLouise

subway was lovely but jealous of your nap, I've been trying to sleep for an hour but DS is having none of it :haha: 

as for your friend, just avoid the clichés as they made me want to slap people... let her know you're there if she needs you, unfortunately nothing will ease the pain for a while, she'll cry, be sad, get angry, nothing but time can heal her loss unfortunately :hugs: 

Luckily Scarlett for Wednesday, mines on Friday like smileys :happydance: what time?? 

dark I am sure everything is just fine :hugs: 

this is probably way gross but anyone else getting what Google only describes as "vagina snot" :haha: every so often when I wipe I get it, I'm not worried, it's just minging :rofl:


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh dear Christina that doesn't sound good!


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry you're not well Christina, hope you all manage a nice weekend and get better soon.

Smiley I'm jealous of your nap! An hour to go at work and i'm trying not to fall asleep!

I don't know what you can say to your friend :hugs: does she know you're pregnant? It must be awful waiting for the op once you know as well :(


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks jem :hugs: mines at 8.30am on Friday!

No vaginal snot haha but my discharge has defo upped! It is very thin and lotion-y


----------



## smileyfaces

Yes Scarlett she knows I'm pregnant. She found out a week or so before me. We are friends from B&B but we have been texting on WhatsApp almost daily since our kids were born in 3013. She lives the opposite end of the country try to me so can't do much for her.


----------



## Scarlett P

:haha: yes Jemma know what you mean and I don't remember it from being pregnant with DD either :haha:

OMG now I want a subway sooooooooooooooooo badly!!!!!!


----------



## JemmaLouise

discharge is proper horrid isn't it... yukkk 

sorry to hear you're unwell Christina, hope you get better soon :hugs:

think my scan is 10:40...I'm excited to see bubs again :happydance:


----------



## darkriver

29th. It seems so far away. The snot apparantly is your mucus plug forming. Its breaks down and will keep forming.


----------



## hunni12

Morning sickness is no joke. 9am I'm sick to my stomach. By 10am I'm at work throwing up in the bathroom and back at my desk at 1030 like ain't nothing happen. Thank god I got just one more month when this should be over.


----------



## almosthere

Jemma and jox I've never had a mc but my mom's had ten mc and still born mix it makes me worry it could happen to me and after the specs of red blood in the toilet on Tuesday I'm so worried about a mmc. I feel a tad bit better bc I was not naseaus for a while then dh brought Brazilian food home and I gagged at the smell of the beans but still you can have synptoms and a mmc hopefully all our babies are fine though!


----------



## JemmaLouise

almosthere I am sure it's just irritation or something, I think a lot of mmc's happen quite early and then your body just doesn't expel the pregnancy. Symptoms do continue for a little bit but now that I look back on it I lost my symptoms at 9 weeks, few weeks after baby gave up, I think your body realises but just doesn't want to let go, it seems so sad on the body's behalf really. I think if you had just one day of specs then you're probably fine, when I did eventually start to bleed it was brown spotting for a week and then full flow :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Thanks for the reassurance I'm sorry you went through that it is very sad your body wanting to continue it slide it's fighting for that baby it wanted! my symptoms were gone at 10 weeks for 4 days which made me worry but then the naseau came back late last night then I felt like crying when I found out my son's last picture day for the school he's been at since a baby is comming up which seemed a bit silly pregnancy emotions I hope. 

It sounds like most of us need that reassurance with an ultrasound or doppler hope the days fly by to our next appts! Had anyone not gotten to hear babies hb at their appts? I have yet to hear it kind of bummed I've seen it which is great but the sound I'm craving! Haha


----------



## darkriver

Almost they dont tend to show the heartbeat in scan here. Its rubbish.


----------



## almosthere

Dark so do you just have to wait until the doppler can pick up the hb?


----------



## Pippylu

Congrats on your 12 weeks smiley! 1 more week to go for me. 

I love supernatural/paranormal tv series...I'm a huge book worm so read a lot of those types of books too. I've been in love with vampires since Buffy came out...luckily they keep making awesome tv shows about them.

Next scan is booked for 8am on 28th April. Had so much trouble getting an appt...they don't do the NT scans later than 1pm and not on Saturdays either, just in case babies in an odd position and they have re-try a few hours later. It makes it hard for me because I work 6am - 2pm and we're so busy right now, there's no way I can finish early. I ended up swapping shifts with my co worker so now I'm doing 12pm - 8pm. Hopefully they get it done first go or I'll have to reschedule.

I've had a mc but must admit I am fearful of a mmc. I didn't even know that was a type of mc until recently. It's so cruel. To be honest if I hadn't joined this forum I would have remained perfectly oblivious to it. I'm not sure if it's better to be aware of all the scary things or not...

Elmo your day with hubby sounds lovely!

We've invited some friends and their dogs (no one misses out lol) over for a bbq and swim today, got a day of cleaning and making salads and nibblies ahead of me. Still have to pop out to get all the ingredients. Tomorrow we'll probably go out for brekky and then see a movie. Then thats the weekend over for me!


----------



## almosthere

Pippy we can count down together my scan is a day before yours feels so far away I can't stand it!do and I agree never knew about a mmc of course aside from my spotting I'm nervou bc on Saturday I had such bad pinching pain in middle of upper abdoman it hurt so bad idea have to sit to make it stop hopefully just crazy heartburn symptom as prior I had salty fries from Wendy's with ketchup and chicken nuggets


----------



## hunni12

Ladies.....MY HOUSE LOOKS A MESS!

Anyone else been neglecting a lot of their duties...I have the weekends off so there will be definitely a lot of cleaning getting done this weekend!!


----------



## Scarlett P

Hunni I know what you mean, I'm not happy about the state of my house either. All I've managed is the washing and now I've got a mountain of ironing and hubby has no clean shirts! 

Smiley how is your friend doing? That's lovely you met on here. Have you ever actually met up? 

Pippy that's sounds lovely where do you live? We've woken up to a bit of snow today!!!!


----------



## darkriver

almosthere said:


> Dark so do you just have to wait until the doppler can pick up the hb?

Yeah and the midwifes dont tend to do it until 16 weeks. Poppi mine is the 29th. Its dragging so much lol


----------



## smileyfaces

Almost :hugs: I'm sure the spotting is fine. Try not to worry yourself x

Pippy how strange they don't do NT scans after 1pm! Hope you make your appointment x enjoy your BBQ and swim! Sounds like a great day!

Scarlett she is very sad still. She texted yday to say she is very upset. The pregnancy had been a huge shock but they had just got excited about it and then its taken away. So sad. No we have never met! There is a small group of is that met in 2012 on here when we were part of a February babies group and we have just been really close since! 

Elmo I hope you had a great day yday. Happy 12 weeks :)


----------



## Scarlett P

So sorry for your friend. It's good that's it's the weekend so they've got some time at home away from work etc. 

I'm kicking myself I forgot to ask at my booking appointment for the free prescription certificate. Guess I have to wait to see midwife at GP now?


----------



## smileyfaces

Yes I haven't gt mine either I will only see the midwife at 16 weeks too!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hello ladies, 

Jemma I'm so sorry you had a mmc it must be so hard to get through xxxx

Smiley your poor friend I wouldn't know how to help her especially being pregnant yourself sort of makes it even harder? X

You have all made me fancy a subway or maybe a gregs mmmm X

Me and DH had a lovely chilled day yesterday we kept our youngest off nursery and went for a big breakfast together, then we went to buy a new washing machine, called at the mamas and papas factory outlet store that we are lucky to live near and they had a piece of furniture that goes with the set we ordered the other week with £55 off so we got that and he and his dad brought it home last night. Then he played on his new ps4 game in bed while I had a two hour nap! In the event we went out to the new steak restaurant that has just opened, the food was beautiful but my fillet wasn't fully well done in the middle so I couldn't eat it. DH thoroughly enjoyed it though so that's the main thing! 

My scan is that week as well it's Tuesday 26th! 

I am 12 weeks today!!! I can't believe it it's gone so fast!!! Feels amazing. 

Dark how are you feeling now? It's funny I was also 10+6 when I suddenly had my massive wobble that morning and was convinced something was wrong, I was very lucky to be able to go and get that private scan to see all was fine but what I am saying is I'm sure all is fine :) 

I have just been to the shop this morning for some milk and the little Asian lady at the till pointed at me and went "baby??" I couldn't believe it as I was wearing my big coat as well! I laughed and said yes but that she was brave asking such a question as I might have been rather upset if I wasn't pregnant and just a bit fat :)

We heard the heartbeat at the 6 week and the 11 week scan which was lovely X 

I have some friends who I met on bounty 2007 we where due in April 2008 with our babies, we then moved over to bnb, we have kept in touch ever since, one of the girls has been to stay with me with her kids and two of them travelled up to be at my wedding three years ago :) it's amazing the bonds you can make, I trust them with more than I do some of the friends I see regularly xx


----------



## darkriver

I am still worried but I think I will until I have my 12 week scan. I am such anxious person anyway add in pregnancy hormones and you have a big problem:haha: I kind of reassuring myself that I have seen the babies heartbeat twice and the chance of mc is about 1%. I took the batteries out of my doppler and binned them. I was having constant worries. once I am 15 weeks I will consider getting them out again.

I am member of 2013 group for my daughter which was pretty cool. A lot of the women are great. I have had a few issues though. I have to say I look forward to coming on here and this group and talking to people.


----------



## Jox

Morning ladies,

Just sat at the hair dressers!!

I met a huge circle of ladies on here back in 2010!! 90% of my fb friends r bnb ladies, most angel mummies too. Some I class as my best friends even tho we haven't actually met. I've been very lucky to meet a lot of them too tho. I'm godmummy to 2 beautiful rainbows after meeting on bnb 

Me and 2 others have a little WhatsApp group and we talk every day. Been thru so much together. 2 of us lost our Los 1 week apart then thr others little boy died the same day as my boys funeral etc creates an amazing bond (sorry for talking lots of our little ones dying, just my 'normal' life) x

My scan is also 26th elmo  not till 4.35pm tho!!! I saw hb at both scans but only heard it on my home doppler. Mw will listen in at next appt but that isn't till 17/18 weeks!!!

Will try again with doppler later after not finding hb yesterday, I'm a but net our because if I don't find it I know the worry is going to start. Still 10 days till scan tho :-(

Pippy, ur day sounds amazing!! I'll b going back to bed after hairdressers then work again at 6 xx


----------



## CarlyP

What are you having done to your hair Jox?

It's lovely hearing how you all keep in touch from previous babies, I hope we're all the same :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Amazes me how much you have all been through Jox xxxx

Can we have a pic of your hair when it's done? I'm obsessed with hair!! Thankfully my scan is the morning think it's 10am! 

I have ALOT of house work to do the place is a bit of a cluttered tip at the minute! Not helping that DH is poorly and he was poorly last weekend as well so I'm having to do it all, but he does work very hard at work I try not to complain. 

If I can get him to run me to the supermarket I think I'll make chilli for tea with sour cream and tacos X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Carly I have a feeling we will be!! :) 

And dark, I understand, I have some hefty anxiety issues and was previously taking diazapam when needed for it and of course can't now so I get it, hugs to you xx


----------



## CarlyP

Sorry he's not well Elmo. I always seem to get on better if OH is ill or away, I get the idea in my head that I want it all nice for him getting up lol. I did that this morning, up at 5.30am, I've done 3 wash loads!!


----------



## smileyfaces

I have a WhatsApp group with my bnb friends too we have had it for a few years now. And like others I consider them very very close friends and would trust them with anything. Its just a shame we all live so far away from each other.

Jox would love to see hair when done!

Elmo glad you had a lovely day yday :)

My house is a dump too but ahh well haha


----------



## Jox

Yep my house is a tip coz oh and stepson been there all week!!!

Hair done, will try and take u a pic when I get home!! Had it dyed red with the blonde ends, they aren't quite blonde but I like how it's come out!!

I've met a good handful of mums but my 2 closest both live so far south. I've met one twice (she even travelled up for my 30th bday party) but the other I haven't met yet altho we've said for years we r gonna arrange a meet in the middle of the country!! With kids, work etc it just makes it hard work. We all lost our first and in 6 years have had 7 babies between the 3 of us will this baby being number 8 lol

I definitely think we'll all stay in contact!! Will have to set a WhatsApp group up closer to our due dates!!!

Xx


----------



## almosthere

Wow so many of us have scans in the same week we can all count down together. I have anxiety as well it really doesn't help with the worrying of our growing beans I told dh my boobs and stomach feel smaller now but he claims my stomach looks the same he says everything is fine but it's different when you can't feel the body changes yourself. I hope this upcoming week flys by once I see baby at my 12 week us I'll feel loads better and so much more reassured that everything is going to be okay I'll actually be a little over 12 weeks at the scan. I want to tell ds after the scan I don't care if people think it is too early I can't wait much longer I want him to know the news that everyone else knows especially before anyone else tells him my husbands aunts husband showed him the us pic saying it's going to be his little brother or sister I was like wtf I told you not to tell him I think he can't hear well bc I said it twice luckily I don't think ds noticed he was distracted and had no idea thank gosh lol


----------



## Christina86

I really am not liking how this pregnancy is so different from my first. I don't even feel pregnant half the time (I do in the mornings bc that's when I realize my clothes don't fit haha). I am only randomly slightly naucous and that is now only if I smell a something that's not appetizing. No throwing up. My energy levels are coming back up slightly also. With my dd I was constantly sick and well it wasn't the easiest pregnancy. It just makes me worry that somethings wrong when there are next to no symptoms. Despite seeing heartbeat and baby moving around during the ultrasound.


----------



## smileyfaces

Could be a boy Christina. I'm the opposite to you...had no symptoms really with my boys' pregnancies but this time I feel rotten.


----------



## CarlyP

Same here, no symptoms with DS, and this time I feel exactly like when I was carrying DD. I haven't actually been sick yet, but I almost am majority of the day!


----------



## smileyfaces

I never even had nausea with the boys but this time I've had near constant nausea AND throwing up too! So kinda thinking girl this time but just could be a completely different pregnancy and still have a boy haha


----------



## CarlyP

DS was a breeze symptom wise, DD was strong symptoms from 9 weeks - 14/15 weeks. I remember been sick every Saturday, the other days were just horrendous nausea, like now! Maybe we are carrying girlies.


----------



## smileyfaces

I think I will have a 16 week scan. I just can't wait to find out lol


----------



## CarlyP

Me too! We found out early with DD at 18 weeks because her NT test came back as a 1 in 30 chance, we opted out of cvs and amnio so we had 2 specialist scans, was nice knowing 2 weeks early lol.


----------



## darkriver

smileyfaces said:


> I think I will have a 16 week scan. I just can't wait to find out lol

I have decided the same as an early birthday present to myself.


----------



## smileyfaces

I was supposed to be team yellow but I just NEED to know :rofl:

I keep having days where I think no, I'm gonna stick to my guns and stay yellow, but then realistically I think pfffft I can't wait another 28 weeks or more to find out ha


----------



## darkriver

smileyfaces said:


> I was supposed to be team yellow but I just NEED to know :rofl:
> 
> I keep having days where I think no, I'm gonna stick to my guns and stay yellow, but then realistically I think pfffft I can't wait another 28 weeks or more to find out ha

Me either. It such a wonderful journey and I feel lucky we can find out.


----------



## cupcake.

Hello ladies!

I'm a bit shy as you seem to be such a close group already and i was too scared to join for a while in fear something would go wrong but while it's still early days i feel quite confident about this little bean i have (thanks to a hematoma and bleed i already had 2 scans that showed a healthy little blob with a strongly fluttering heart) 

My ticker is a day off, according to my dr i'm due november 28 :) hope you don't mind me joining!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm still in two minds about finding out or waiting for the first time but I think it's more likely that we will have a 3D scan at 16 weeks and find out! To begin with it thought maybe girl because I had so much nausea and had never had it before and was raging, plus sorr boobs but I think as times gone on and since ramzi I now think boy! I jist want to buy some cute outfits! Have realised neutral stuff is really limited if you don't want cream! X


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi cupcake xx you are very welcome to join in x :)

Elmo that's one of the reasons I'm wanting to find out now because there is just not enough unisex stuff out there that is nice!


----------



## darkriver

smileyfaces said:


> Hi cupcake xx you are very welcome to join in x :)
> 
> Elmo that's one of the reasons I'm wanting to find out now because there is just not enough unisex stuff out there that is nice!

Elmo I agree on that! 

Welcome Cupcake :)


----------



## JemmaLouise

Hello cupcake hun, congratulations on your pregnancy and welcome to the group :hugs:

Girls I couldn't not know the gender purely for shopping purposes... we have decided to find out but not tell people so it's a surprise for family and friends. Neutral stuff doesn't come in a huge selection but did anyone notice there only seems to be half of much on offer for boys as there is for girls?? :shrug: 

It's nice you guys have previous pregnancy group friends, I am part of a small fb group stemmed from BnB of ladies who mc'd/mmc'd but it's lovely coming on here and having you lot too, this is a great group and you're all wonderful ladies :hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

Welcome Cupcake :flower: congratulations.


----------



## darkriver

Its not just for shopping purposes. However, I love to organise. I am not telling anyone either. Yes regarding the boys and girls things.


----------



## cupcake.

Awe thanks for the warm welcome :hugs: 

And joining in to the recent topi, we'll definitely find out as well. It is our first, i feel most parents find out for their first. I'm impatient and sometimes a bit of a control freak, so definitely finding out :rofl:


----------



## JemmaLouise

ha I'm terribly impatient too :haha: if there is a chance to know, there isn't a chance in hell I'd wait the full 40 weeks :rofl:


----------



## almosthere

Welcome cupcake and congrats! Sorry to hear you had some scares I have as well and am dying for another scan.

I need to know the gender as we have a small 3 bedroom and have to move ds room then find out if he's banking up with a brother or of our little girl is getting her own room which is small we may need to move if it's a girl by the time she turns 3 and need a more space we will see!


----------



## almosthere

Welcome cupcake and congrats! Sorry to hear you had some scares I have as well and am dying for another scan.

I need to know the gender as we have a small 3 bedroom and have to move ds room then find out if he's banking up with a brother or of our little girl is getting her own room which is small we may need to move if it's a girl by the time she turns 3 and need a more space we will see! My gender scan will be at 20 weeks I'm guessing which is with our specialist 3d scan


----------



## almosthere

Idk what happened with my post haha


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Cupcake hi! We must have posted at the same time earlier I wasn't being rude :) 
Of course you should join us! We are a close little group and there's always room for more we have a good stretch to go together yet! 

Where are you from if you would like to tell us? X


----------



## cupcake.

No worries, i didn't think you were being rude :hugs: 

I'm from germany :) i guess most of you are either UK or US?


----------



## smileyfaces

UK here :)


----------



## Jox

Welcome cupcake. Quick reply coz I'm at work. Boo!!! Was suppose to finish at 12 but looks like I'm here till finish which will be about 2am!!

I'm 100% finding out. 5 weeks and counting lol I keep being told it's a girl but trying not to let myself believe it too much lol zx


----------



## smileyfaces

2am :shock: I'm ready for bed now, no way I could stay awake on my feet till then!


----------



## Christina86

I'm from US. Live in Iowa but was born and raised in New York and went to school in Florida. =] 

We went to the circus today. DD absolutely loved it. Since she is under 2 she got in for free and sat on my lap. I stood her up and she was dancing and clapping and screeching. She even had some popcorn, iced tea and cotton candy. (..... Note: cotton candy makes 11 month olds a tad bit hyper lol) 

I'm now home after working for an hour and plan on not moving for a bit. 

Also, I'm a little sad that I might have to stop baby wearing my dd. She sits right on my baby bump and she likes to bounce up and down. Ummm ouch! If I can't figure something out I'm just going to have to use a stroller with her.


----------



## hunni12

Welcome cupcake.

Since this will probably be my last, I wanted to do a gender reveal baby shower where the doctor puts the results in an envi and I let a close friend plan it with the results...butttttttttttttttttttttttttt I am so inpatient like omg.


----------



## kls9503

Welcome cupcake! We are currently still team yellow. Hoping we can hold out another 29 weeks. :haha: It's gonna be so hard not being able to buy gender specific clothing and bedding though!


----------



## darkriver

Morning Ladies. 11 weeks today.


----------



## Pippylu

Welcome cupcake!

Scarlett - I'm in Darwin, Australia...it's hot and humid, we only have a wet season and a dry season....winter is just a mild summer! I'm jealous of your snow. We spent 3 weeks in California in Feb, 10 days of that in the snow at Lake Tahoe.

Our bbq was great fun, our best mate since high school and his lovely wife came over...we told them just before they left, they were both crazy excited! They couldn't stop looking at the scan pics. I've been smiling all day today thinking about their reaction. They are going to start trying in a few months. We've just gotten back from fishing this morning and now heading to the movies to see the Huntsman movie, going to be so tired at work tomorrow.

How nice that so many of us have scans the same week!


----------



## Scarlett P

Sounds like a lovely day Pippy and pleased hubby birthday went well Elmo

Welcome cupcake and congratulations.

I took DD swimming yesterday with SiL and nephew and that was lovely. Although she had me up to 2am with an awful cough so am so tired today. Am meant to be going to a baby rave in Birmingham I may be asleep in a corner :haha:

Hubby got my mat clothes out of the loft and they're all
In with DD baby clothes and as her birthday is start Dec if we have another girl then clothes would be right size/season so I'm tempted to find out.... But I so wanted to be team yellow again. I keep meaning to send my scan off for Ramzi thing but haven't had the time. 

Three sleeps til my scan eeekk!


----------



## smileyfaces

Glad you had a nice time Pippy x

Happy 11 weeks dark x

Three sleeps Scarlett! So close now!

I'm tired too I was up 7 times in the night with the boys and then up at 5.40am.


----------



## Scarlett P

:hugs: smiley. 

So we've 12 week scan is it just nubs for guessing boy or girl?


----------



## smileyfaces

Skull theory too :)


----------



## cupcake.

Good morning ladies,

Hunni that would be so cute though having a gender reveal party to reveal the gender to you! I'd love that! 

Happy 11 weeks dark, and happy 12 weeks scarlett :hugs:


----------



## Scarlett P

But nothing to ask at scan like ideally placenta for Ramzi? Think I may do deal where you send both pics together. 

Goodness I'm so tired today j could cry!


----------



## CarlyP

For the skull/nub do they have to be in a certain posistion?


----------



## JemmaLouise

Morning Ladies... I'm excited for the countdown to all this week's scans!! :happydance: Happy 12 weeks Scarlett :hugs: 1 day to go for me :D 

Carly, I know roughly how they look at the nub but no idea about the skull thing :shrug:


----------



## Jox

Morning all, I've only just got up. Didn't get in till nearly 3am :-( I'm so tired, a hey and my hips hurt. I seem to have 'popped' other the last 2 days?!

Found baby on the Doppler yesterday. Could hear hb and the placenta too, first time I've heard the placenta. Also could hear little movements too. Was lovely after not finding him/her the day before.

As soon as I've had dating scan (see on Tuesday) I'll be booking gender scan for 16 weeks. I'm waiting cause I'm sure I'm gonna be put forward a couple of days at my scan and want to book gender for bang on 16 weeks. A fiend heard babies hb yesterday and she thinks girl!! Trying not to pin my hops on a girl coz I will genuinely be happy either way xx


----------



## almosthere

Happy 11 weeks dark happy 12 scarlet!

I'll be 11 tomorrow my ticker is a day off so excited only a week until I hit the 12 week safety zone!

I swear I felt flutters last night but online says usually with number 2 you decide feel it around 13 weeks by he earliest but I'm basically 11 and I know it wasn't gas hmmm I am someone who can feel ovulation and implantation so maybe I did feel baby! I was laying flat on my back before going to sleep so it was very calm.


----------



## Jox

Scarlett ramzi is only for early scans, 6-8 weeks ish X

I'm starting to wonder if I'm feeling things too almost xx


----------



## CarlyP

I wonder if you can feel things earlier if it's 3rd baby then? I never pay attention to rumblings/flutters will have to now.

We're getting ready to go for a carvery, taking my mum, it's my dads birthday today (he passed away last year) so our first without him. Facebook memories reminded me of all the cupcakes I'd made him over the past few years :(


----------



## almosthere

Ya I swear it isn't gas jox haha we must be! It prob depends on how many pregnancys and how sensitive to your body you are


----------



## smileyfaces

I have been feeling fluttering the last week or so. I know for sure I am feeling stuff! I wasn't sure at first.

I'm soooo tired today and feel rotten.

Glad you got a nice lay in Jox. Hope work wasn't too horrendous lol.

Jealous of carvery Carly!

Scarlett.. You darent ask at 12 week scan about nub lol they generally won't look for you because it isn't what you are there for.

As soon as I've been dated officially on Friday I will be booking my 16 week scan too I think! DH is moaning about paying for another scan yawn whatever told him if he doesn't like it he doesn't have to come haha


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Aw Carly I'm sorry it's your first year without your dad on his birthday, must be very emotional for you sending love xx

We decided today that we are going to book a 4D gender scan for 16 weeks, I was tempted to book it today so that I could ensure we got a weekend slot but then I thought I had better wait until after hospital scan as my private scan moved me forward by a day, I would turn 16 weeks on a Saturday, and if the hospital put me back one day then it would make me 15+6 that day and they might not tell me? Or do you think it would be ok? 

Been at a loss birthday party today and then for a quick walk with the boys and the dog. Home now waiting for our washing machine to be delivered. X


----------



## Jox

Elmo that's why I'm waiting to book, as soon as I've had my nhs scan I'll get mine booked in X

Lots of love Carly, I hope u all have a lovely day remembering ur dad xx

Not including my mc this is my 4th. I'm not 100% at all yet about the flutters but definitely feel the odd thing and could hear 'him' moving on the Doppler lol xx


----------



## smileyfaces

'Him' haha


----------



## darkriver

Still having trouble finding baby. I havent touched the doppler in a few days. Thought I found it got up to get my phone to record and heart disseapered. 

This is me I think. I know the placenta is the wooshing noise
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17Ux3npG9lc


----------



## JemmaLouise

Don't think I can hear bubs on this clip as it's too slow but if you heard it then all should be good, remember it's still very early and mw's don't even check until 16 weeks because it's hard so don't stress over the doppler.

I am looking forward to getting my scan out the way, get my new appointment date and then I can book my gender scan, I just hope that my OH doesn't fuss too much about another £60 :blush:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I won't be feeling any flutters anytime soon because I have an anterior placenta AGAIN which is crap. 

Have just been crying and it's so stupid my washing machine came and I have so much washing piling up and it had been dropped! So they have had to take it away again. I was absolutely fuming as not only am I without a washer with only one set of uniform a piece for the boys for this week but I can't even bloody wash up because there is now no waste pipe attached!! When a family of 5 can't do the washing or wash the pots it's a nightmare. Plus Ben has stopped smoking today and is being HORRIBLE. Just feel really stupidly overwhelmed x


----------



## smileyfaces

Dark that's your HB but yes I agree with jemma not to stress. I can literally find it within seconds now and that's because my uterus has moved much higher in this last week! Yours will do the same very soon! Don't stress xx

Jemma just tell him its half price lol he doesn't have to know how much its cost!


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh Elmo that's shocking!! I would be making a massive comaint about that. That's out of order. Can your family or friends help out with washing??


----------



## darkriver

Am no longer convinced theres a baby. Everyone else seems able to find the heartbeat but me.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Just so annoying we specifically wanted it delivering at the weekend so that Ben would be home to deal with it and I wouldn't have a meltdown if they tore my flooring etc. Now I'm going to have them turning up between 7.30 and 8.30 tomorrow morning when I need to leave for school at 8.15 so now I'll have to get a taxi to school at no later that 8.40 plus getting three kids fed and dressed and keeping the dog out of the way I just can't be arsed with it to be honest! Fuming!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh dark Hun I haven't found it either that's why I won't use my friends I know I wouldn't be able to and would get so worried, they aren't worth the upset in my opinion xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

I'd be raging Elmo! Couldn't they have come after the school run?! 

Dark that doesn't mean there's no baby :hugs: put the Doppler away. Thought you had binned the batteries?! Easier said than done but try not to stress xx


----------



## darkriver

I did bin the batteries but I found more haha. I remember my neighbour bought me a pack for christmas.


----------



## JemmaLouise

dark, put the doppler down!! it's not meant for this early on and I really don't want you getting yourself upset because you can't find it :hugs: I am sure everything is just fine x 

Elmo, I'm sorry you're having a bit of a mare with the washing machine :dohh: I'd be annoyed too though, hopefully they show towards the beginning of the time slot they gave you


----------



## Jox

I'd be really annoyed too and expect some compo for all the inconvenience!!!

Dark, don't worry. It's so frustrating. I spent a good 15 min looking the other day and couldn't find it! They r very good at hiding!!

I try and remember when everyone's scans r but there r just too many to remember!! 9 days for me!!! Then consultant 2 days later xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I know Scarlett's is Wednesday, mine and jemmas are Friday and that's all I can remember!


----------



## darkriver

I am a week later. I havent gotten a consultant appointment yet.


----------



## almosthere

Ten more days for me not counting the actual day haha not too horrible I guess less than two whole weeks haha


----------



## JemmaLouise

Agh the people in this house are driving me insane!! Step son is here and he pissed me off being an awkward little shit (sorry!) on purpose, OH is just moody as hell and keeps shouting at my Riley and Riley keeps crying because he is being yelled at... I was having a lie down as didn't feel well but step son decided to come down and be as noisy as possible so I've gone upstairs. Riley's just come up crying because OH shouted at him to clean his teeth... he is 3 and can't reach the cabinet nor should he have any control over toothpaste quantity... I swear I'm going to kill someone


----------



## smileyfaces

God jemma that sounds stressful :nope: what a shame Riley is getting shouted at. I hope you have given him what for!


----------



## almosthere

So i was so sure that my bump popped at 9.5 weeks then it seems to have gone down maybe it was bloating and I didn't realize it? It's making me nervous of a mmc once again I didn't feel bloated I can even button my jeans which I couldn't for a while so worried boobs still seem bigger but they don't feel bigger maybe I'm just getting use to it all but I swear my stomach shrunk back down a. Bit anyone else notice their bump shrink some?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I think mine has shrunk a little bit too, still glaringly obvious but not as ridiculous as it had been lol

poor Riley, Jemma my OH has been a nightmare today as well!

Jox is it really only 9 days until our scans! 

I have calmed down about the washer now lol what a day. I'm feeling very anxious tonight I hope it passes. 
Also my youngest is suddenly saying that he doesn't want to go to nursery anymore, so I'm hoping it doesn't carry on in the morning, he did love it and I'm so emotional I know I won't be able to send him if he doesn't want to go, it's not like I have to go to work, I won't have the heart to send him but then I could make it so that he never wants to go back. x


----------



## Jox

Lots of love jemma. I really do know how u feel. Stepson went home today after being here for over a week. I'm not gonna lie it's been so difficult and I'm so glad for the peace and quiet. He stays up later than me so I don't get a break from him :-(

Did a bump pic today... Compared bfp to today :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1460925299979.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jox

I really do think I've popped over the last 2 days xz


----------



## Pippylu

Dark I agree with the others to stop using the doppler. I was tossing up whether to get one but am firm now on not buying one. I would be constantly trying to find the hb and probably stressing a lot for no reason. Did you say earlier you were thinking about writing a book? I've thought of doing that too, maybe after babies are born. I don't really care if anyone likes it, I just love reading and think it would be exciting to write my own.

Elmo I had anxiety yesterday. Not sure what over, I just get it and sometimes I know exactly why I've got it and other times I don't. 

Jox you've popped quite a bit between pics! I have a little bubble bump down low over my uterus, like someone inflated a little balloon in there. In the last week it's started to feel firmer. It's small in the morning and then as I eat during the day it looks bigger and bigger.

Got our quarterly house inspection today for the house we're renting here...so happy we got our house and yard work done on Saturday, don't have to rush about this morning.


----------



## Pippylu

Has anyone else been getting round ligament pain? My cramps have gradually changed since week 4 when they were like period pain and they went from happening daily to weekly, but for the last week and a half I've been getting it every few days and I would definitely say it feels like stretching and pinching. I'm not worried about it at all, but I thought it was a bit early to get RLP...was wondering if any of you ladies have/had experienced it?


----------



## almosthere

Jox cute bump!

Pippy I get it when I get up from my cozy leather couch idk of its bc I'm so sunkilen into it but every now and then a quick but painful pinching pain they say it's like a rubber band snapping it makes me pause for a second and say owch!


----------



## Christina86

So I'm sure this is a combination of being sick and continuously coughing and a bit of "all day sickness" but I am not a fan of waking up 20 minutes after I fall asleep to throw up pretty much all of what I ate in the last half of the day. 

Gross! 

=[. 

Now I will shower and get done and hope that when I get back into bed I can fall into a deep sleep.


----------



## Christina86

I will add that it's the first time I've actually fully thrown up anything other than prenatals. 

Still... Gross.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Morning all! 

My round ligament pain (least I assume that's what it is I hadn't heard of it until this pregnancy) but it's just as almost describes, I'll go from sitting to standing or stood stil to walking and will have a sharp elastic band pain.

Well it's 6am here and I guess I should start getting up and sorted soon in the hope that washer comes closer to 7.30 than 8.30, will be annoyed if it's 8.30 as told them that's really the latest I can leave and I'll have to get a taxi at that!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox great bump! 

Good luck for the house inspection pippy!

Christina big hugs for sickness :hugs: I was sick last night for the first time in 8 days. Really thought I'd gotten over it but obviously not.

RLP I get it too. Yesterday I actually doubled over after I'd stood up...it was the worst one ever, really thought I'd dislodged the baby or something lol.

Elmo fingers crossed for washer coming nice and early!!


----------



## Scarlett P

Carly :hugs: hope yesterday wasn't too painful for you all 

Elmo good luck today, hope you'll be able to get sorted in a few hours. 

Yes I've been getting RLP for quite a bit now. Also still not heard HB Dark but think it'd cos I hadn't realised how his my uterus is now! I heard placenta and baby moving yesterday but before I could try for HB DD woke up!

Defo stating to wonder if what I'm feeling now is more flutter and less wind :haha:

We went to a baby rave in Birmigham yesterday afternoon, it was brilliant! Haven't been in a nightclub for over a year, DD loved it!


----------



## smileyfaces

Baby rave sounds fun! :lol: can just imagine them all with glow sticks and neon paint :rofl:


----------



## darkriver

Pippylu said:


> Did you say earlier you were thinking about writing a book? I've thought of doing that too, maybe after babies are born. I don't really care if anyone likes it, I just love reading and think it would be exciting to write my own.

I want to write a book based on my experiences of looking for a private donor. There are a load of weirdos out there and not just talking about the donors. Obviously as novel format.


----------



## darkriver

Had a nightmare last night which was horrid. However my DD didnt wake up until half seven which I see as a small victory :)


----------



## Scarlett P

Yes Smiley, they all had glow sticks!!!!! Dancing to the prodigy with DD bouncing on my hip was quite a work out yesterday :haha:

Just found HB and it was higher than I'd been looking this last week :doh: 

Good thing hubby for my mat clothes out the loft I'm so ready for them!

Has anyone else still got dreadful skin? Mine is so spotty its awful :cry:


----------



## smileyfaces

Dark if you don't mind me asking, how did you go about getting a donor? How did you know who to choose etc? Don't answer if its too personal x

Well done Lucy sleeping till 7.30am :)

Scarlett that's hilarious :rofl:

And yes I am finding HB much higher now too! Dark maybe that is why you aren't finding?? May be that baby has moved higher now? My baby is now chilling in the area above like where your pubes are where your belly starts :haha:


----------



## darkriver

It was via facebook. Sounds bonkers but there is a whole world on there about single women and gay women looking to have children. My donor had regular tests and checks. He would come to my house mainly when my DD was at nursery leave a sample and leave. I actually had an appointment booked at a clinic when I got my bfp. Some of the "donors" where more interested in getting their leg over then actually helping. S never tried and wasnt interested.


----------



## CarlyP

Baby rave sounds awesome! 

RLP - yes, when I turn in bed, it's so sharp, exactly like an elastic band.

Elmo - Hope your washer arrives in one piece. I can't imagine not having mine.

My skin is still quite bad, although it seems to be on my chest more then my face. 

Nausea was awful this morning, I had to sit on the end of my bed until OH brought me a biscuit.

Waiting for ikea delivery today, they've changed the delivery times from 11.30am-3.30pm to 7am-7pm!


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow Dark that's crazy. I actually read something not so long ago about the other side of donation and how many men think its okay to pressure women into having sex! Glad you had a nice experience. So will you keep in touch? Will he have any involvement?

Carly hugs for the nausea!! :hugs: hope your IKEA delivery comes nice and early x


----------



## JemmaLouise

12 weeks!!! :happydance: :headspin: 

Was having a nice lie in with Riley watching cbeebies in bed with me after a terrible nights sleep... my back is killing me... that was until Mr Makers Arty Party came on and he was jumping on the bed singing away, I can't be mad, he is so cute :cloud9: 

How we all feeling? Anything settling down yet?


----------



## CarlyP

Happy 12 weeks Jemma :)

I'm on my 3rd cup of tea (really loving them at the minute) how many are we supposed to have i.e caffine wise?


----------



## JemmaLouise

Not sure about tea but I struggle to stick to the 2 coffees a day rule... I love coffee :cry: When I was pregnant with Riley I was drinking tea like it was going out of fashion, I don't think it's that bad :shrug:


----------



## almosthere

Happy 12 weeks jemma must feel great to hit that mark!

I have tiny red bumps all over my chest not sure why but I think it's pregnancy related it's not achey just pink bumps my breasts did grow and itch a bit maybe it's related to hormones. other than that skin seems fine.


----------



## JemmaLouise

it's a great week to reach but I'll be 100% relaxed after the scan on Friday and I've seen bubs one more time :) 

I think the bumps are probably due to the immense amount of hormones floating around, it causes havoc, like one of the other girls saying their skin is bad, pregnancy is beautiful but don't half come with its ugly aspects :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Happy 12 weeks jemma!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Happy 12 weeks Jemma!!

My washer is on and I'm in love haha 

I'm probably going to jinx myself now but my skin was soooo bad, but it seems to be calming down, I have been sticking to bb cream rather than foundation though so that might have helped! 

Got my friend round today, we have some jacket potatoes in the oven can't wait xx


----------



## CarlyP

Happy washing Elmo!


----------



## cupcake.

Happy 12 weeks jemma :) 

Carly, probably depends on the type of tea as well, herbal teas tend to have more caffeine than fruity teas i think


----------



## almosthere

Jemma I totally agree I'll be 12 weeks next Monday but won't be able to relax until I see a healthy dancing bean on wed!

I think I def have a sinus infection it's so bad a million nose blows in minutes piles of tissues tooth ache in back molars facial pain on one side no fun! No fever so I don't think it's bacterial infection prob just have to ride it out having my hot water with honey to sooth my throat and cough


----------



## CarlyP

:hugs: almost. Doesn't sound nice!


----------



## darkriver

smileyfaces said:


> Wow Dark that's crazy. I actually read something not so long ago about the other side of donation and how many men think its okay to pressure women into having sex! Glad you had a nice experience. So will you keep in touch? Will he have any involvement?
> 
> Carly hugs for the nausea!! :hugs: hope your IKEA delivery comes nice and early x

He will know when baby is born and thats it. When the child is 18 he is welcome to find the dad but its upto him. (or her)


----------



## almosthere

No it keeps getting worse I'm worried about taking an antibiotic especially in first tri so debating about seeing the dr today is a holiday so I have work today


----------



## Scarlett P

Happy 12 weeks Jemma and happy washing Elmo. 

Sorry you're feeling poorly Almost. 

I'm feeling less sick and craving more healthy food but I'm still constantly hungry. Just had a scrambled egg cob and now I want another one :haha: 

Been out with DD this morning and she's fallen asleep in the car and transferred into her bed for the first time ever!! But she's not wearing a nappy so I'm sure I'll pay the price later!


----------



## Scarlett P

Oh and caffeine wise I try not to have more than three a day and they're not very strong (tea that is, no coffee!)


----------



## ironmansmummy

Jox fab bump

Dark i think you should definatly write a novel on your experiences. As a reader id be interested!

Happy 12 weeks jemma!!! So exciting!

I usually drink decaf tea anyway so thats not been an issue. Coke is my big thing iv been rationing it!! Went to see Muse last night (AMAZING) and had 4 cokes my whole weeks worth:haha: the last couple weeks iv been feeling absolutely terrible, vomitting nausea exhaustion, no appetite. But got my booking in on tuesday and was put on 5mg folic acid and given the healthy start vitamens so I stopped taking my boots ones and after a couple of days Im feeling a million times better. Slight nausea still tired and occasionally dizzy. But can eat again and enjoying food. Not had to use the cyclizine the gp prescribed!!! Also got my scan date 6th May will be 12 weeks exactly that day!!! All in all things looking up:happydance:


----------



## KatieSweet

Hi ladies! Wow, I have a lot of catching up to do, which I'll get around to after posting about my OB Clinic visit this morning. 

I hit the jackpot, is all I can say. I felt very anxious ever since I had that spotting incident 3 weeks ago and kept having a gnawing feeling that something was bound to go wrong. So she offered a scan and looked for a long time and gave me three (!) print-outs to show DH. 

Uterus size is good, little one is measuring a day ahead :happydance: and he was incredibly active! Bouncing around, stretching his arms and little legs (that foot! :cloud9:) and even had a bit of the hiccups at one point. 
Official dating scan next week (April 26th), which I'm happy about but more for my DH because he wasn't with me today. I feel completely re-assured, but it would be nice if he gets to see what I did today. Re: jackpot. 

They also really took their time and she wrote everything down for me so I don't lose track because I am rocking the pregnancy brain already. 

Alright, off to scroll through your posts!
 



Attached Files:







10w4d.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## KatieSweet

Wow, this group is so active, haha. I love it though. Good to be here. 



Jox said:


> Hair done, will try and take u a pic when I get home!! Had it dyed red with the blonde ends, they aren't quite blonde but I like how it's come out!!
> I've met a good handful of mums but my 2 closest both live so far south. I've met one twice (she even travelled up for my 30th bday party) but the other I haven't met yet altho we've said for years we r gonna arrange a meet in the middle of the country!! With kids, work etc it just makes it hard work. We all lost our first and in 6 years have had 7 babies between the 3 of us will this baby being number 8 lol

Jox - Still curious how your hair turned out, unless I missed a post? :lol:
I think it's beautiful that you've kept in touch with the other mums this closely. 



smileyfaces said:


> I was supposed to be team yellow but I just NEED to know :rofl:

Smiley - :lol: I'm maintaining my team :yellow: position! Maybe because it's my first and it's more exciting to wait or something? I can imagine when you have more, you'd want to know for practical reasons. 
My taste in baby clothes and the nursery stuff is pretty neutral, so I think / hope I will manage! 



cupcake. said:


> I'm a bit shy as you seem to be such a close group already and i was too scared to join for a while in fear something would go wrong but while it's still early days i feel quite confident about this little bean i have (thanks to a hematoma and bleed i already had 2 scans that showed a healthy little blob with a strongly fluttering heart) !

Cupcake - you are absolutely very welcome! Happy to have you here! Isn't is amazing to see the heartbeat for the first time? 
Howdy neighbor! I'm from The Netherlands :flower:



darkriver said:


> Am no longer convinced theres a baby. Everyone else seems able to find the heartbeat but me.

Dark.... Put. Away. The. Doppler. :hugs:



ElmoBumpToBe said:


> My round ligament pain (least I assume that's what it is I hadn't heard of it until this pregnancy) but it's just as almost describes, I'll go from sitting to standing or stood stil to walking and will have a sharp elastic band pain.

Elmo - that's how it's been for me! When I get up from the sofa a little too enthusiastically or twist my body unexpectedly I get a brief sharp pain and mostly on the right. 

And finally, congrats to all ladies who've hit 11, 12 weeks or other milestones recently!


----------



## almosthere

So I started to cry twice but stopped myself ibwent to get a early lunch and I almost threw up as couldn't stand the smell it's prob my fault I had a couple granola bars in the am and never snacked when I eat those bars I usually have 4 since I'm pregnant to fill me up more between my naseau and this sinus it's horrible drs are closed but I don't have a fever so I feel like I need to suck it up but it's absolutely horrid!


----------



## almosthere

Dark we would be horrible in the same room together we both worry too much and would cry at each others worried try to relax I'm trying so hard and dh says I've been horrible with worry compared to my first i know it's so hard! When is your next scan? Is it for next week? 

Katie beautiful scan so happy all is okay it's so clear all of us naturally worry for our babies it's just what us mom's do!


----------



## darkriver

almosthere said:


> Dark we would be horrible in the same room together we both worry too much and would cry at each others worried try to relax I'm trying so hard and dh says I've been horrible with worry compared to my first i know it's so hard! When is your next scan? Is it for next week?
> 
> Katie beautiful scan so happy all is okay it's so clear all of us naturally worry for our babies it's just what us mom's do!

Hey Katie! 29th April. which is now 10ish away. I cant help it. I am just anxious person anyway and add in that this bubs is a rainbow.


----------



## KatieSweet

darkriver said:


> Hey Katie! 29th April. which is now 10ish away. I cant help it. I am just anxious person anyway and add in that this bubs is a rainbow.

Not too long until your scan! 
Totally understand Dark! Mine is a rainbow too, or a double rainbow even. I struggle with anxiety too because of it. Just try and spare yourself any more unnecessary worry. It's too early to always find the heartbeat with a Doppler. Massive hugs hon! I'm sure everything will be fine! 

Edited a little :)


----------



## Scarlett P

Nice to see you Irons and Katie! Lovely scan pics too. 

Almost hope you feel better soon. 

Trying to find energy for Zumba...


----------



## CarlyP

Ikea delivered all of our furniture, we bought a tv stand, this one, https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S99123974/?query=991.239.74

all was going fine putting it together, got to the top section and they've sent a 2 piece instead of a 3, so no way will it connect. OH is on the phone with them, they are asking him to go to our nearest store to buy the other bit, he said no as it's over an hour away and we paid £35 delivery.


----------



## CarlyP

Scarlett I don't know how you manage zumba :haha:


----------



## KatieSweet

Disappointing of IKEA. It's their responsibility to deliver correctly..!


----------



## almosthere

Dark I know it makes sense I'm anxious too I understand especially your little bean being a beautiful rainbow baby. I'm anxious too it's so hard to relax.


----------



## almosthere

Scarlett zumba? Your my hero haha I could never a walk with ds around a few neighborhoods is already pushing it for me may bc I have a sinus cold it makes it harder for me to get moving it shard to breathe sometimes


----------



## Scarlett P

Aww thank you! I love my Zumba, it keeps me sane. It's easier to go in second tri
When you have more energy but I don't think it's safe to stop totally in first tri and then start again so I'm making myself atm. That and the 7lb weight gain already! 

Carly, IKEA should redeliver missing bit for you. At least they did for us when we had a faulty part in the toy kitchen we bought DD and I explained nearest store has hour away. Hope you get it sorted, how frustrating.


----------



## Jox

Evening all,

Left the house just before 8 this morning for a day at skeg/ingoldmells and didn't get home till just before 8pm!!! Boys r bathed and in bed ready for the first day back at school tomorrow!! Had a really fab day x

Glad I washer arrived elmo, what time did it come?

I'm sorry I can't remember everything I've read!! No idea what round ligament pain is tho!!!

Nice to see u ironmansmummy and Katie. I haven't added a pic of my hair.mits really hard to get a pic that shows the colour to be honest. It's just a normal red that I normall had with lighter highlights through the bottom half X

Back at work tomorrow. 8 days till scan. Think there is 3 of us now with dating scan next Tuesday!!! OH has his rots now and he's off which I'm so pleased about!!

Hope ur all ok xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Sounds like a lovely day Jox. Wish we lived closer to the seaside here. Hope the school run goes well tomorrow!


----------



## smileyfaces

Lots to catch up on! I'm in bed so will reply in the morning! Hope everyone's okay xxx


----------



## Scarlett P

5.30 start here as DD wet the bed, bless her. Her nappy had slipped in the night. So CBeebies it is - but Justin's House at 6.30 is a bit too much. Where's Baby Jake gone?!


----------



## smileyfaces

5.30 start here too! My boys just don't like sleep :lol: I had one in bed with me and DH had the other on the couch with him all night. 

Justin's House is a bit much at any time of the day!


----------



## JemmaLouise

7:30 start here, usually I have a small visitor about 4/5 o'clock each morning but he stayed in his bed all night :happydance:

I agree Justin's house is always too much but baby jake?? oh that creeps me out !! bring on the wonderfully mellow Waybuloo :haha:


----------



## JemmaLouise

oh forgot to say.. lovely scan Katie :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Morning all so tired this morning don't even know why, oh my middle ds used to adore waybolu it's so chilled xx


----------



## hunni12

So long story short, I am 2 months pregnant...pulled up at the moms house to catch my boyfriend "now ex" cheating with the same female from before. I went ape shit and bust his bedroom out of his moms home. The police was called and I went to jail.

I cannot even be pissed nor cry. I feel done....he has no car, still stay with his mom, no hs dip, no nothing, but I was blinded by love...here I am 8 weeks pregnant and now having to go through this pregnancy alone. The woman is 43 and he is 21, but life will go on. He will just go on child support...I will have my number changed first thing in the morning.

When we first found out he said to get an abortion(yet getting tests done to have a child). I have nobody to blame but myself...bringing another child in this world by a man who do not have shit. Maybe my dad was right...i dont know. My mom said he is going to try to come back, but this was the FINAL straw.


----------



## JemmaLouise

hunni I'm so sorry you are dealing with this but under no circumstances was your dad justified in what he said as it was plain disgusting :hugs: 

if your ex wants to act like a tool then he doesn't deserve you or your baby, all you can do is carry on and be the best mum you can to your kids, forget that waster :hugs:

you always have us to support you as best as we can <3


----------



## smileyfaces

Hunni that's awful. You don't need him if he treats you with such little respect. Change your number, don't give him any reason to contact you. You just concentrate on being the best mummy you can be xx


----------



## Jox

Hunni u don't need him and ur dad was not right. Just continue what ur doing xx

School run fine and at work now till 3!! 7 days till scan!!!!! Xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Huni - wow you are having a shitty time, nothing will ever justify what your dad said, he's no good either. As for this man, please don't take him back he sounds like a complete waste of space, do you have any other support? Your mum? Friends? Sounds like you could do with it right now, I'm sorry chick X 

Just been to breakfast with mother in law and youngest ds. Home now just going to do some house work and take it easy. 

Hope it's not too much info ladies but I'm pleased to say that I think I found my sex drive last night haha X


----------



## KatieSweet

Hunni - :hugs::hugs: No matter what has happened now, your dad was not right. Don't ever believe otherwise sweetie! 
I am so sorry this has happened to you - but the ladies here are right, this guy is not worth it at all, you deserve better and you don't need him! You got this, momma! 
I am going to echo what Elmo already wrote and hope that you have someone close to you to give you support and a shoulder. You have us, of course, but I hope you have someone who can give you a shitload of hugs. :hugs:


----------



## cupcake.

Hunni i'm so sorry :hugs: can't imagine going through this at 8 weeks pregnant, but he sounds like you're better pff without him! 
But even so, that doesn't mean your dad was right! You do not need either men in your life. Take care :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Hunni I'm so sorry that's horrible this too shall pass as I like to say he sounds like a price your better off without him right? Big hugs


----------



## Jox

Elmo, I've searched and can't find mine :haha: x


----------



## smileyfaces

Nope I can't find mine either :lol:


----------



## darkriver

Hugs hunni:hugs::hugs:

My DD is in a horrible mood. She woke up at 3pm and hasnt stopped screaming since. She wont let me comfort her, she is inconsolable. She is in such a state she tried to push me off my own sofa!! as I sat next to her.:cry:. I hate when she is like this.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Oh dark, I'm sorry DD is misbehaving :hugs: I've just managed to shake DS for 10 minutes while I enjoy a cuppa and a vienesse whirl :blush: 

I'm not going to comment about my sex life, me and OH are terrible :blush:


----------



## darkriver

Sex.... whats that?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Haha well mine had up and left, gone for the hills! DH has a high sex drive, I used to, not as much after three kids and 6 years but last night he was after me again and I didn't feel like it one bit but I just thought well if I'm going to have the inconvenience of "helping him out" lol then I may as well have a go and actually.....really bloody enjoyed myself haha might even have another go tonight lol xx


----------



## almosthere

Dark is she sick?

Elmo I've been more eager to have a go in the sack lately but the two times we finally did I had spotting two days after and one day after to waiting until second tri for now but we have managed to have fun in other ways gotta keep it going somehow haha. I have a higher sex drive than dh.


----------



## darkriver

So Jox, that tip about hanging your legs off the bed to try and hear the heartbeat worked:happydance: 100% sure I heard the heartbeat. I recognized mine, then I heard a train sound for about 5 sec. Major fast but didn't register on the display. Looks like my uterus hasn't moved up yet but am 11 weeks grin emoticon


----------



## darkriver

Also regarding sex I do have a sex drive but doing it on own just isnt hitting the spot.


----------



## Jox

Aww that's fab dark, worked perfect for me too. I think it takes a little longer for ur uterus to move up. I think mine has this week tho going by my bump lol ds2 was a section and I usually find baby just about my csa scar xx

I'm pretty sure if I got as far as did that it would be amazing but I can barely stand ohs voice at the mo :haha: almost 2nd tri tho so gonna have to make myself soon as I'm so scared of losing it totally even after baby is here. Me and my ex where awful (like sex twice in the 16 months from ds3 being born to splitting up). Me and oh have always had an amazing sex life that it won't come back xx


----------



## hunni12

The plot just get deeper n deeper tell me why I was going through my fb messages that you can't see if somebody not your friend...a girl been in boxing me asking me abut Marcus n if I'm having his baby so I go on her page and she got pictures of him in his work uniform(he just got that job) with hearts. Boyyyyyyy but Ima remain calm but this nigga ain't shit lol. I can't even be mad. The kicker






ITS NOT THE 43 YR OLD!!!!!!


----------



## JemmaLouise

hunni, sorry that last bit made me lol :haha: I hope he doesn't try worm his way back in, what a nasty piece of turd... seems you're well better off without :hugs: deuces to him :rofl:


----------



## almosthere

Oh hunni he sounds like a player for sure! No good! Sorry you have to deal with all this bs while pregnant.

So tn ds rubbed my tummy and said your tummy is getting big then I asked why he thought that and he said because there's a baby in there he is so smart so much for telling him next week! Haha o well it was very smart and factual he seemed pretty calm about it not super excited but I think it's normal at this age. 

As for my sinus my dr called me back she and my obgyn said a zpack is safe to take in first tri but pharmacist told me it's best to avoid in first and third tri so I'm nervous to take it it's a grade b medication. I am not going to take it tn it was only a few bucks if I need to I will but I want to see if I get better maybe wait til I'm in 2nd tri.


----------



## hunni12

So just a little update. The second chick called me on fb... Apparently he been in a relationship with her n she got my name off the ultrasound . she sent messages where he was saying he loves her n want to fix it. Oh and he told her we was not together when I got pregnant. Then I found out he is with like 2 other girls as well. Sleeping around raw n omg it is just too much. N my dumb ass pregnant. 

Y'all I'm finna go back to jail


----------



## KatieSweet

Hunni - gahhhh what a piece of shit. I know this is a tough situation and tbh I would be raging too, but he's not worth it! He just isn't worth you going to jail or anything else for that matter. 
I'm sorry you're dealing with this while pregnant. Hang in there!


----------



## Scarlett P

Oh Hunni :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear what's going on. What an absolute idiot he is that he's done this to you and your baby. You both deserve better and are better without him :hugs: try not to waste any more emotion on him (especially the sort that's going to land you in trouble) and focus on your LO and the baby :hugs: 

Well lovely day in the garden here yesterday then me and DH had a bit of a fall out. FiL has insisting on doing some work on our house again and it's a total botched job again and I just cried when he left. DH has now lined up a carpenter to come tonight to see if he can fix it. This really is the very last time we're
Letting him to anything in this house!!!!! 

Anyway today is a new day and this morning is our scan, hurrah. Extra nice as it means I've not had to get up at 5.30 for work so now all having a cuddle in bed with CBeebies. 

Hope everyone has a good day :) x


----------



## Scarlett P

Ps yay for HB Dark! 

Pps anyone feeling any movement yet? I'm sure I am... And this isn't wind :haha:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Scarlett hope scan today is lovely!! :) 

Dark - so glad you found heartbeat, now that you have can I stick my nose in and ask that you put it out of reach for a little bit :) 

Jox - you should give it a go lol I didn't feel like it whatsoever but once I went for it I remembered what I was missing ;)

Huni - wow this guy really is a waste of space, but listen, you can't be ending up in jail again, you could lose your child and have (I think in the US you call it child protection services) involved with the new baby as well! Don't let him effect your life anymore than he already has. Also i think you need to ask the Dr. For an STD screening if he is putting it about so much he could have given you Anytning and you need to protect yourself and baby xxx

Scarlet there was a moment yesterday afternoon where I would describe what could have been a roll from baby? But I wasn't positive and I think when you do feel it you KNOW you have don't you? 

Jox - less than a week to our scans now! 6 days to go! Anyone else next Tuesday?


----------



## Scarlett P

I know this sounds silly but I think the only reason I'm not saying DEFO is its cos it's before my scan and it feels weird saying it, I don't know why... It's been whilst I've been in bed in an evening. I think I've had a roll (if was afterwards I suddenly thought what was that?!) and felt a few kicks...


----------



## smileyfaces

Hunni :shock:

Scarlett happy scan day!! Hope it all goes well. Hope the carpenter can sort you out too :hugs: and yes I'm feeling flutters :)

My scan is this Friday :)


----------



## Scarlett P

Yes Smiley flutters good way of saying it. 

Aaarrggghhh I hope so cos it's in our kitchen/family room so I have to look at this mess every day! Last time he "helped" the plumber had to fix that!!!! 

Hope time flies to Friday for you!


----------



## Jox

Yay for scan day scarlett!!! Can't wait to hear from u xx

How amazing r u these flutters!! Nothing hear I don't think altho I hear him moving on thr doppler!!

Yay elmo, 6 days!!!! 12 weeks tomorrow for me!!!

Hunni, u need to stop thinking about him and concentrate on ur kiddies.

Not much Planned today. Oh at work tonight so house to myself altho he was on his xbox 8.30 till 2am last night!!! Think we might b going out for lunch when Ds3 has finished nursery xx


----------



## ironmansmummy

Hunni:hugs: im so sorry your going threw this crap. :hugs:

Happy scan day Scarlett

I thought i felt a flutter the other week but i think it mustve been wind as i was so early:haha:

Almost what a clever wee boy you have that wouldve melted my heart!! My ds is 3 we talk about baby in front of him all the time and he hasnt worked it out:haha: 

Im on nightshift from tomorrow fri and sat nights the thought of it is killing me. Lol 
Im bloating like crazy at the moment my tummy is its usual flabby self in morning by evening i look 6 months pregnant. I wish i had a proper bump instead of this horrid bloating


----------



## KatieSweet

Happy scan day Scarlett, and yay Dark for finding the heartbeat! Hopefully you'll be a little more at ease until your scan next week! 

I'm in the backyard (sunny today!) with a book. Feeling under the weather so won't be doing much else today!


----------



## Scarlett P




----------



## Jox

Ironmansmummy my boys r exactly the same lol we talk about it all the time but they've not clicked on at all!!!! Will tell them after the scan on Tuesday xx

I've 100% popped and it's now baby bump. It's there all day every day, no hiding it at all xx


----------



## Jox

Aww baby!!!! If I see a nub I'm saying girl!!!!! Xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Ta dah! Any gender guesses?! Someone please
Explain nub theory!!

So all went well and managed to do Downs testing which we
Couldn't do with DD as she wouldn't get it right position. I can't believe but I'm measuring right for LMP so ticker is right and DD is 30th Oct. I'm wondering if it's I'm eating too much cos I know O'd late hence joining this group and early scan also said Nov.... Anyway DD was VERY late so wouldn't be surprised if this one arrives late too! 

Now at work booooo hope everyone enjoying the sunshine xx


----------



## Scarlett P

So you think girl Jox? Might send both this and early scan to Ramzi as they do a package together using both scans...... 

Feel so much happier to see Dinky (working title) and HB!


----------



## Jox

The nub is normally the silly looming bit. If it is angled or pointing parallel with the spine it's suppose to be a girl, if it's Angeles or pointing upwards it's a boy xx

Silly looming :haha: that should say willy looking!!!


----------



## KatieSweet

Gorgeous scan Scarlett! xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Love the scan!!! Baby!!! :) :) 
However I'm going to throw a spanner in the works and say boy! Looks angled up to me and it reminds me of my boys scans! Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh I don't know now I looked again and I guess I know what you mean Jox because although nub is slightly angled up, baby's back is curved so guess if baby's back was flat then nub would be vertical! X


----------



## darkriver

Love the scan. 
I am so so tired. No energy today


----------



## Jox

Yes if u follow the line of the spine I think it's in line with it!! I love guessing!! We should have a section on front page of ramzi and nub predictions so we can look back!!! Xx


----------



## almosthere

Hunni I agree if you had unprotected sex with your ex get a std test right away.

Scarlett beautiful scan amazing how much he or she looks like a fully formes baby already I'm guessing boy. 

Yes my son is very smart he's been so clingy he just stared at my stomach this am when I had undies and bra getting ready for work he's been calling me mama instead of mommy and wants to be carried oh boy!


----------



## Christina86

Wow. Lots to catch up on. Probably won't be around much the next two weeks. Have family coming to town for dd 1st birthday. Plus work! I'm also still sick and trying to get over it. 

I'm still showing but bump def went down. I think my bloat is starting to go away. Still feel pretty good minus the occasional feeling nauseous. Haven't felt any movement yet but I'm not really expecting to. 

Hope all is well!


----------



## Pippylu

What a beautiful scan Scarlett! 8 days until mine.

Hunni that's awful! He sounds like a selfish prick...you and your baby deserve better.

My bloat has gone down too. I have the smallest little bump/pooch...no one else would notice it. It gets bigger throughout the day as I eat but still nothing like the bloat I had going on about a month back.


----------



## CarlyP

Hunni - :hugs: please do not waste anymore time and energy on him, he is not worth it xx

Scarlett - Great picture!!!

Dark - Glad you found HB <3

Smiley - Ah flutters, can't wait to feel it!

I've had a productive day, brought the kids home for lunch, DD got in trouble yesterday for biting a year 2 at lunchtime :( she said she did it because he was staring at her and she didn't like it. She had to spend the afternoon with the headteacher writing a sorry note. It's so not like her, she has never bitten before, I just don't know what to do, she seems to be struggling with school.


----------



## missfrick

Gosh you ladies talk a lot haha! I think I read back far enough to be caught up in all the excitement...

Hunni - please stay out of jail, it's not worth it!

Welcome Cupcake! I am in Canada but it seems most women here are in the UK

Christina - how did your daughter like the circus? I sell kid's clothes and our spring and summer lines are circus/amusement park themed! As for carrying your daughter, have you tried a back-carry? I have had to move DD to my back for a while now, even before pregnancy, because she likes to bounce and it hurts my back when she's pulling my front.

As for starting a WhatsApp group, maybe a facebook group would be better? I am in one from my March 2015 group and it's so much easier to keep up with - sorting messages into various threads.

All of you staying team yellow are crazy (lol, not really, but I don't know how you do it). Do they not do normal anatomy scans in the UK? You all seem to be scheduling 18 week scans, but we get them here anyhow.

AFM: my boobs are SO SORE when I take off my bra at night - a lovely symptom I forgot about. I might have to pull out maternity bras to sleep in soon because they're so sore otherwise - but I'm so not ready for that quite yet.
I've only put on about 2lbs so far which is good, but all I crave is fatty crap like Maccards and A&W. This is going to quickly turn into my other pregnancy if I'm not careful. It helps I'm working though so I literally cannot have it every single day like last time, which should help. Plus chasing after DD, who has started taking 5 steps at a time (!) will keep me on my toes - she will be full-on walking any day now.
I still can't believe I'm pregnant, and until I feel kicks I don't think I will... 

sorry for the novel, so much to catch up on!


----------



## smileyfaces

Missfrick we get a 20 week anatomy scan but can find out gender via a 16 week scan :)

Scarlett how exciting! What a cute scan! I can't see a nub but gonna guess girl for the sake of guessing haha! Got me excited for mine now.

Will catch up properly soon. Just got in from work and need to go get the kids from nursery/after school club soon.

Hope you are all having a lovely day xx


----------



## Jox

Missfrick, what's A&W?

Yeah I think a fab group would be nice when babies r getting close to being born!!

Still can't believe I'm 12 weeks tomorrow. Been looking at some baby clothes today :blush:bcant wait to start picking little bits up xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I am desperate to buy more baby stuff but just need to know pink or blue!


----------



## Scarlett P

Haha if we do a FB group we'll have to find out each others real names!!

They don't tell you gender at 20 wk scan so if we want to find out we have to go private anyway...

Wish I could do today all over again, it really was amazing and I now feel more relaxed, relieved but excited about being preggers again all in one go!


----------



## darkriver

I already have a group set up for UK ladies, we have 22 or so in there. I will be happy to open it to you guys though.


----------



## smileyfaces

Scarlett we can find out gender at our 20 week scan! Think it varies by area!

I'm not bothered about people knowing my name lol I've got plenty of bnb people on my fb anyway!


----------



## smileyfaces

What group is it dark? A November group?


----------



## darkriver

Yeah its private. The only pregnancy groups I can find is american so I set up my own.


----------



## ironmansmummy

I think from my experience in predicting using the nub theory (this is my first time:haha:) that your babys a wee girl Scarlett!!!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

What's it called dark? X


----------



## darkriver

Its secret so you wont be able to find it on fb.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1044546738918102/
If there is a problem you will have to add me. Its so complicated.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh I joined the wrong one lol there was a due in November group so I joined that to have a nosey!


----------



## Jox

Is it not a bnb group dark? Just on fb? Most my friends list r originally from bnb lol

Oh is at work till 2am and I've just napped for 2hrs. It's been a lovely day today. Town for coffee this morning then went out for lunch with oh as well X

No plans tomorrow except to dance around celebrating 12 weeks!!! At work fri and Saturday then a meal planned Sunday for OHs mums anniversary (13 years since she died). Then it'll be Monday and only 1 day till scan!!!

I bet it was so lovely wasn't it Scarlett. I'm so excited for u!! I really can't wait. Just to see baby resembling a baby. I could see his little arms and legs last time at 9 weeks but only just x


----------



## darkriver

Its just facebook.


----------



## ironmansmummy

Omg bad mummy alert!! Was out most of the afternoon with my wee boy in my parents garden and at the park. He was wearing a hat and sunglasses and i put factor 30 on him but obviously didnt reapply as i didnt realise it was so warm (wind was cold i was in a hoodie but wee man had just tshirt cause he was running around) anyway his arms are all burnt now. Iv completely doused in diprobase now and will reapply as he goes to bed in 5 mins. Hes not bothered by it (yet) i just feel so awful I burn and know how sore it is (my face is all burnt). I mean its April in Scotlanf but i shouldve known better:nope:


----------



## Jox

Oh Hun don't worry about it. I bet it's practically gone by morning. My lo was out in theirs today, I put hat and sunglasses on him but no sun cream!! Xx


----------



## almosthere

You put it on once better than not at all its so easy to forget in the spring tons of people here in the US are posting sunburn photos it's cool and breezy but the sun is hot you just forget hope he stays comfortable the cream should help it's usually worse the next day then gets better after that


----------



## missfrick

Jox: A&W is an American burger restaurant, they are quite famous for root beer but I like their onion rings best


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry I meant where I live they won't tell you, I know most places they do. And also kinda that it's interesting knowing people's real names and maybe why they chose their bnb nickname. 

Irons big :hugs: so easily done. We sent DD without a hat to nursery as we hasn't even bought a summer one yet. Been told she has to have one tomorrow and sent DH out to get one! Hope LO is better in the morning. 

One more sleep for your
Milestones Smiley and Jox!


----------



## Jox

I am so excited to turn 12 weeks!!!

I've round my old pregnancy journal from ds3, I've added to my signiute true if any of u want to pop over xx


----------



## hunni12

I'll update you ladies when I get home. I'm okay


----------



## Scarlett P

Sooooo had results from early scan and 12 wk scan and they're saying.....

GIRL!


----------



## Jox

Aww :pink: I said girl!! Can't wait to find out xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Oooh Scarlett was that on gender experts? Are you gonna have a 16 week scan?

Morning all x


----------



## smileyfaces

Is your ticker a day out Jox?! I thought you was 12 weeks today!

Eta: its changed now! Lol! Happy 12 weeks!!!!


----------



## Scarlett P

Happy 12 weeks Jox and happy scan day Smiley! 

Yes was on gender experts. I thought my Ramzi was boy but they think the scan was flipped so they say girl. For nub they're saying girl, which after Jox explained it to me it's more obvious. 

I don't know if we'll find our properly or not, but if we do then I doubt it would be before 20 wk scan anyway. 

When is your scan Smiley?


----------



## Scarlett P

Hmm I think tickers are broken. Mine should say 12 + 4 today.....


----------



## smileyfaces

I think they must only update at 6am lol :haha:

My scan is tomorrow at 8.30am!

My ramzi said girl but will see what thy say when I've had my NT scan!


----------



## darkriver

Morning Ladies. Rough night. Body seems to be getting me up at 3am at the moment. then I can fall back to sleep. I am pretty shattered though. DD day off from nursery today.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Morning ladies, Jox happy 12 weeks!!!

I'm not feeling very well today, sore throat, generally achey and unwell, would do anything to stay home and not do the long walk to school and back :( should be thankful I don't have work as well I guess.

I'm feeling really convinced another boy, I don't mind just wish other people weren't going to be rude about it. I'll send my 13 week scan off for nub opinions and if they say boy as well then I think I'll even be confident enough to buy boy clothes xx


----------



## Jox

Thank u ladies :kiss: wow, 12 weeks!!! I can't believe it!!! :happydance:

Scarlett, DS3 had a girly nub tho lol I was convinced he was a girl lol

Sorry ur feeling poorly elmo. Will u have chance to get a nap later?

Scam day tomorrow smiley!!!!

Xxx


----------



## JemmaLouise

Morning Ladies :hugs: 

Happy 12 weeks Jox :happydance: 

Lovely scan Scarlett, they reckon girl? Oh I can't wait for us all to find out :D

Elmo I'm sorry you aren't feeling well hun, hopefully you'll get a chance to rest up a bit at some point today :hugs: Also dark, sorry you didn't sleep well x

smiley, we have just 24 hours to go for our scans :happydance: I'm so excited 

hunni, how's things with you now??

This week I caved and was window shipping for anything and everything baby :blush: I've decided on a lot of stuff already, OH will be happy I'm not dragging him about the place now :haha: With regards to how I feel, more good days than not, although had an awful night on Tuesday with nausea, probably my worst day :( also have a stuffy nose all the time :shrug: nothing cold like to go with it, just bunged up, bit annoying but glad it's not a full blown cold :)


----------



## Scarlett P

We were upp tooooo early Smiley! Sorry for getting your date wrong, still not long to go!

Hope you manage to have a quiet day Dark and you too Elmo - get well soon. It's awful how people think it's ok to comment on gender and stuff like bump sizes. Maybe you need to think of a witty one liner to combat unwanted opinion? Was your Ramzi a boy result?

Jox when did you find out DD was a boy?


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry Jemma our posts crossed. Hope today flies by for you! What time is it tomorrow? 

Yes I sent them both 12 wk and early scan and they've said girl.

Ooohh what have you been buying?


----------



## Jox

At 16 week gender scan. Everyone was certain he was a girl based on his nub lol 

Jemma, I was looking at baby clothes yesterday!! I can't wait to start picking some little outfits up when I know the gender xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

scan is at 10:40 :happydance: I'm getting nervous, I hope bean is alright, be good if we can get a good nub shot :D 

I've not bought anything yet but I've decided on cot bedding, pram, car seat, several toys / playmat :blush: omg I'm crazy :haha:


----------



## ironmansmummy

Woohoo jox happy 12 weeks and happy scan day jemma...enjoy xxx

Oh no Dark n Elmo hope you both feel better soon. Nothing worse than not being 100% and having kiddies to run after.

My wee boy has woken up and the heat and fiery red burn has died down. He had woken up in the night crying so i slathered him in more diprobase and he has woken up a million times better. Not sore at all. A slight tan thats all ( must take after his dad) thank you for all your support yesterday I was feeling awful still cant believe i let it happen:dohh:

Iv also woken up this morning and swear the bottom of my belly has become a bit more solid:shrug:


----------



## Jox

Happy scan day Jemma!! Not long now!!

Aww I'm glad hes ok this morning ironmansmummy!!!

Xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Good to hear he's better Irons! 

I won't have that much shopping to do as we've still got everything from DD (unless of course we find out gender in advance)

Although I defo want a new travel system as the one I bought last time was dreadful!

And also thinking bedside cot/nest 

But that's about it. Having said that I'm going maternity clothes shopping next week and going to treat myself hurrah!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Hey all! Hope everyone is well. Life's been crazy lately, so I haven't had time to post here much. 

So crazy that I am 12 weeks today! Do you guys consider 12 or 13 weeks the 2nd trimester? I always hear mixed opinions. 

We find out the sex of the baby 1 month from today & I am soooo excited! :happydance:


----------



## Christina86

I considered 12 weeks 2nd tri when I was pregnant with my dd. That's also what my OB told me.


----------



## Jox

Happy 12 weeks snowbunnie!!!

I'll move over after my scan I think xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Elmo how are you feeling? :hugs:

Jemma there is nothing wrong with window shopping! Glad you have all your bits picked out!

Snowbunnie I think its 13 weeks!

Iron glad you little one isn't as red today! Accidents happen!


----------



## Jox

So I thought all along that I wanted a cath kidston changing bag but I've had a peek at the yummy mummy ones today :blush: im quite excited to be able to buy things in a few more weeks xx


----------



## Scarlett P

I LOVE my pink lining bag, it's beautiful Jox. I went for the Blooming Gorgeous rather than Yummy Mummy as they're (at least they were 3 yrs ago) wider so you can get more in. It's got a bit of wear on handles which I may try to get fixed..... Or treat myself to a new one!! 

Happy 12 wks Snowbunnie and hope got feel better Elmo


----------



## Christina86

I can't take the constant feeling like I'm going to throw up. I think I'm going to need to call to get meds. I can't even eat it's so bad. Like the thought of food. Or water makes me feel ill and I gag. =[ I thought it was supposed to get better the farther along you are!?!?!


----------



## Jox

Scarlett what's r difference between th blooming gorgeous and the yummy mummy bags? Made by the same people etc? I saw they have the same patterns xx

Oh no Christina :-( xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox they are just different types of bags by Pink Lining. X

Christina :hugs: mine was bad up till 12 weeks and now its only very occasional! Hope it gets better for you soon xx


----------



## almosthere

Christina I had no throwing up with ds until second tri this tri my gagging is getting worse I couldn't heat my lunch up because I felt like throwing up from someone's food I could smell in the room and had to leave immediately everyone is different I would get Ned's though if you can't even drink water or eat crackers! Sorry to hear it's so bad.

AFM my dr gave me a zpack for sinus not sure if I mentioned but I've gotten iffy answers on taking it in first tri my obgyn said its fine my dr was a bit nervous but read is a grade b drug so pretty safe but then pharmacist said if i dotn have to take in first tri not to. I have a constsnt nagging cough blowing my nose a little kess but its still a lot if im still sick this weekend I'm going on the zpack Sunday I'll be 12 weeks Monday and it's almost 2nd tri I feel bad all the coughing when I breath and poor baby must be b upping around in there it'd intense coughs


----------



## almosthere

I thought I read somewhere someone had a scan today? Anyone? Mine is getting closer next wed eeek!


----------



## kls9503

Oh no, Christina. So sorry you're MS has been so bad. I feel relieved yet nervous I haven't had any. Well maybe once or twice but not really.

Almost, my seasonal allergies are horrible right now too. I'm not taking anything for it though, just suffering through it. Couldn't even taste dinner tonight.:nope: 

I'm so jealous of you ladies who have reached twelve weeks! I'll be eleven tomorrow. :happydance: 

Hunni, I'm so sorry everything you are having to go through with the babys father. Chin up girl, brighter days are ahead. :hugs:


----------



## Pippylu

So many of us hitting 12 weeks! 12 weeks today for me (Fri)...I can't believe it and am starting to feel like I did before my dating scan...that it didn't seem real until I saw the scan. My very mild nausea is gone now, just have a bit of fatigue still and light bloating. Lower tummy is getting a little firmer but not noticeably larger yet, except when I eat. Mostly just got RLP every few days.

Almost sinus is horrible. I get sinus infections, it's miserable and even worse that you can't really take anything. I'm hoping I don't get it during my pregnancy, my job is stressful enough without having horrible snot and face cracking pain on top and nothing to take for it.

Just booked a trip home for OH and I to see my family in 5 weeks time. It's our friends engagement party and my aunties 50th....and I've got 2 new nieces and a nephew to meet who were born in the last 2.5 months. Probably my last trip home before I'm a mum!


----------



## Pippylu

KLS I've felt that way about my symptoms too... at times I'm very glad, especially at work but at other times I wonder why I've hardly got any. I've normally got quite a weak stomach so I thought I'd get ms for sure. I've seen and heard so many comments about how the stronger the symptoms are the better for a healthy pregnancy. Now after talking to some family members and some ladies on bnb who've had no symptoms and healthy pregnancies, I've been reassured...and told to appreciate it now because next pregnancy I might not be so lucky!


----------



## almosthere

I caved and took day one of a 5 day dose tonight it's driving me nuts and my obgyn and dr said it's safe to take the zpack I feel bad for baby coughing all the time I want baby to grow in a calm stress-free womb!


----------



## Christina86

This is nothing compared to what I had with my dd. But it still sucks. My OB put me on reglan bc I threw up water all day today. I only have to take it as needed. So if I am ok one day I won't take it. I just threw up everything I ate today


----------



## kls9503

Wow pippy I figured you would have loads of nausea. Do I remember correctly that you're preg with twins ? I've always heard that with twin pregnancy ms is horrible!

I don't blame you almost. If doc and obgyn told you the zpac was okay to take I wouldn't worry. 

On another note, can't believe the news that prince died today. We just don't have good music like we used to. Another legend gone to soon.


----------



## kls9503

Christina I can't imagine. You poor thing! I bet your are losing weight and not gaining though. Hope the reglan gives you some relief!


----------



## almosthere

Dhs grandfather passed away late tonight and I have almost a 99 temp I feel like it's rising nervous it's from the zpack as its on the list of not so common symptoms I am snuggled in bed though maybe that can rise my temp.


----------



## Christina86

I have been checking weight. I haven't gained or lost. I've been the same. Which I guess isn't a bad thing. 

I lost 30lbs during pregnancy with dd. But I also started off heavier then than now.


----------



## smileyfaces

I've been awake since 3am. Wide awake and can't get back to sleep!

13 weeks today for me and my scan at 8.30am :happydance:


----------



## Scarlett P

Happy second tri and yay for scan day Smiley! 

Yes Jox, Pink Lining make Yummy Mummy bags but I liked the Blooming Gorgeous one as its bigger (search yummy mummy or blooming gorgeous on you tube. YM is a bit taller but BG is wider so you can get loads in!) 

Christina and Almost hope
You both feel better soon!

Pippy, how exciting for you trip home! When are you going? 

Kls I know! The grim reaper is having a field day at the moment! 

Happy Friday!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jemma are you ok? Didn't I read that scan was yesterday? Xx

Weather here has been nice I hope it stays, although downside is hay fever is starting, I'm really not feeling well today ladies :( throat is SOOO sore, bit of cold and generally feel unwell which is so annoying cos we are due to celebrate my eldests 8th birthday tomorrow! His birthday is the Thursday after but he will be with his dad (my two youngest are with my hubby) 

I look really obviously pregnant now and feel a bit embarrassed almost cos people are going to assume I'm much further on than I am! 

I hope everyone else who is feeling unwell with illness or baby symptoms feels much better soon , and smiley I hope you enjoy today!! :) :) xx


----------



## darkriver

Morning ladies:thumbup: 
(almostthere) hugs hun xxx
Had a terrible night with DD. She woke up screaming about 11 and didnt stop until 1. However she seems okay today so she is still going to nursery. Which means I can rest. Happy 13 weeks smilie. xx

I had a low moment panicking about being alone.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Morrrrning!!! :happydance: 

Sorry I missed a day, I had a really rough day yesterday, was so tired and sick :( But today is SCAN DAY!!! Woooooo :D good luck with yours smiley, mines at 10:40 :thumbup: will post pic assuming alls well

you lot are mad, looked at those bags... £80!!! for a bag... :dohh: I'm so skint :haha:

sorry to all those not feeling well :hugs: I hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Jox

Happy 13 weeks smiley!! Can't wait to hear how ur scan goes!! You too jemma!!!

Just a quick one as just about the leave for the school run. Boo for all those feeling so rubbish!!!

I really do like the yummy mummy bags so gonna have a look. Oh has always called me yummy mummy too so that'll sway it for him!!


----------



## KatieSweet

sn0wbunnie said:


> So crazy that I am 12 weeks today! Do you guys consider 12 or 13 weeks the 2nd trimester? I always hear mixed opinions.

I've done some googling and found the following: 

_by Development: This uses actual developmental stages to divide up a pregnancy. From LMP to 12 weeks the embryo develops all the major organs and becomes a fetus. From 12 weeks to 27 weeks the fetus continues developing and reaches viability. From 27 weeks on the fetus finishes development and prepares for delivery. Here the second trimester begins at 12w 0d and the third at 27w 0d.
by Gestation: With this method you take the 40 weeks of gestation and divide into three equal stages. Here the second trimester begins at 13w 3d and the third at 26w 6d.
by Conception: This method is where you take the 38 weeks of post conception development, divide by three, into the three equal trimesters. Here the second trimester begins at 14w 5d and the third at 27w 3d. _

Guess it depends on how you look at it! 



Christina86 said:


> I can't take the constant feeling like I'm going to throw up. I think I'm going to need to call to get meds. I can't even eat it's so bad. Like the thought of food. Or water makes me feel ill and I gag. =[ I thought it was supposed to get better the farther along you are!?!?!

:( I'm sorry your MS is hitting you this hard Christina! I hope you'll get some relief soon. 



kls9503 said:


> On another note, can't believe the news that prince died today. We just don't have good music like we used to. Another legend gone to soon.

Seems like all the Greats are going, one by one. I'm still upset about Bowie and now Prince! 



almosthere said:


> Dhs grandfather passed away late tonight and I have almost a 99 temp I feel like it's rising nervous it's from the zpack as its on the list of not so common symptoms I am snuggled in bed though maybe that can rise my temp.

Sorry to hear about your DH's loss. 
When you're feeling feverish, it's best not to be TOO snuggly underneath the blankets / bedding because your fever may rise. 
And I hope you start feeling better soon!



ElmoBumpToBe said:


> I look really obviously pregnant now and feel a bit embarrassed almost cos people are going to assume I'm much further on than I am!

Same here! It's mostly bloat :lol: which seems to be my permanent state right now, but I dare say that I think my lower abdomen above the pubic bone has started to pop a little! 
Our friends (who are also DH's relatives) invited us over but we had to decline (and move it until after we announce) because there's no hiding this anymore, and as soon as someone in the family knows, they will ALL know. I'm sequestered for just a few more weeks! :haha:

AFM - 11 weeks today! (My OB put me a day ahead, but I had IUI so for the time being, I'm keeping my ticker as is). 
My nausea is starting to wane a little bit, I think!


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi all only just got back! Good luck jemma!! Here is my scan photo....been put forward two days! Everything was perfect, it was so amazing!!

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/Mobile%20Uploads/20160422_090332.jpg


----------



## darkriver

Aww yay smilie.


----------



## Scarlett P

Lovely scan Smiley! 

Hope you got on good Jemma

Yes PL bags are expensive, mine was a present but they do last really well and you can get a bargain in the sales sometimes


----------



## smileyfaces

That k you both :) it was so good. Very clear, could see all fingers and toes and everything. Baby was opening and closing their mouth and flipping around everywhere :haha:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yaay lovely scan!!! Even further forward smiley you'll be due in September before we know it hehe xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Haha Elmo I always go overdue...defo a November birthday! My actual DD now is 26/10/2016


----------



## JemmaLouise

Thanks girls :hugs: Here is my bubs :cloud9: 12 + 4, so bang on for 31St October due date, I'm so happy, was bricking it going in.

smiley I'm glad yours went well hun :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







20160422_111706.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## smileyfaces

Lovely jemma! Glad all is fine!

I'm so happy today. Feel like a weight has been lifted.


----------



## JemmaLouise

smileyfaces said:


> Lovely jemma! Glad all is fine!
> 
> I'm so happy today. Feel like a weight has been lifted.

I know exactly what you mean, nothing can ruin today :cloud9:


----------



## smileyfaces

:happydance:


----------



## KatieSweet

Yay for beautiful scans!!


----------



## almosthere

Ladies beautiful scans! Very lovely!

Thanks ladies I'm trying to relax about the whole zpack thing I think I would have woke up sweaty or uncomfortably hot if my temp rose I checked it this am and it dropped. Yesterday was the big dose for zpack double so tonight will just be half the dose I'm glad I took it bc I just blew out lots of green sorry TMI I just want this to go away and it will be a relief to see baby next Wednesday after taking the zpack hoping all looks fine!

Hope everyone has a nice day I'm dying for the weekend working in first tri with infants and toddlers is not easy!


----------



## kls9503

Yay for the good scans Jemma and smiley!


----------



## Scarlett P

Yay lovely scan photo Jemma!


----------



## darkriver

Lovely scans for you both. 7 days to go for mine.


----------



## Pippylu

Amazing scans ladies!!!

KLS yep twins...I thought I would have been sick for sure, especially after my hcg was so high.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Almost I'm sure is absolutely fine chick! We are OK to take all sorts in the uk X 

Smiley I can't tell on yours, Jemma are you team yellow? I'm checking before I speak in case you don't want opinions lol? 

I got the most beautiful flowers from DH today :) will attach pic. They just turned up at the door. 

Also got a letter for consultant, was for next Friday but have managed to move it to after my scan on Tuesday X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 67.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JemmaLouise

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Almost I'm sure is absolutely fine chick! We are OK to take all sorts in the uk X
> 
> Smiley I can't tell on yours, Jemma are you team yellow? I'm checking before I speak in case you don't want opinions lol?
> 
> I got the most beautiful flowers from DH today :) will attach pic. They just turned up at the door.
> 
> Also got a letter for consultant, was for next Friday but have managed to move it to after my scan on Tuesday X

awwwww Elmo that's so precious, what a lovely gesture :hugs: Bless him! 

and no, not team yellow, opinions are most welcome xx


----------



## almosthere

Elmo so sweet!


----------



## smileyfaces

Aw Elmo that's cute!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

He really is such a sweetheart 99 percent of the time :) 

Jemma I think that's a girly scan!! Xxx


----------



## Jox

Amazing scans ladies!! Gorgeous little bubbas!! Can't believe we r properly hitting the 12 weeks scans now!! 4 days for me!!

Hope ur all OK. I've had a fairly busy day and now at work. The usual late one :-(

Told oh about the yummy mummy bag and they have it in very and Oh has a £20 off voucher so looks like I will be getting it 

The absolute exhaustion has totally gone now but I'm still 'tired'. Nap most days etc

Hope ur all having a lovely evening/day xz


----------



## Scarlett P

What lovely flowers Elmo and how exciting for PL bag Jox. Which pattern are you going for? I like the busy bees one. Hope work goes well. 

Not great day here my asthma got totally out of control so ended up at Drs and had all my meds upped and changed. It went bad when I was preggers with DD so I'm sure it will get better again afterwards was just a shock as I've been so well for so long! 

Anyway Happy Friday everyone here's to the weekend!


----------



## JemmaLouise

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> He really is such a sweetheart 99 percent of the time :)
> 
> Jemma I think that's a girly scan!! Xxx

Yeah everyone's saying girl so it'll be a boy now :haha: I don't mind either way although would be nice to have a girl for that mother/daughter thing. I never had it with my mum so would be nice to share it with my own daughter, but I adore my son to know end so another wouldn't bother me :) 

Jox, that's very lucky with the voucher, spoil yourself :thumbup: 

Scarlett, that doesn't sound pleasant so I'm hoping the change in meds will help, if not I hope it eases off soon :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Scarlet no fun I hope the change in meds help!


----------



## Scarlett P

Thank you I'm feeling a lot better today. 

Hope you're better too Almost! 

Woo hoo it's the weekend!


----------



## smileyfaces

Scarlett glad you are feeling a bit better!

I am waiting till I know which pram I'm getting before I decide on a changing bag!

Happy weekend everyone!

Looking forward to the scans for everyone this week!


----------



## Scarlett P

Ooh I had a sneaky peak at travel systems this morning....

Really looking forward to having a decent one this time!


----------



## Pippylu

Glad you're better Scarlett! So many ladies unwell in the last few weeks, I really feel for those of you battling ms at the same time.

I've decided on a pram...Mountain Buggy Duet. Probably the red/black with the carry cots. OH says I need to find decent but not expensive single prams too so we can have races lol. He couldn't give a rats about colours or styles or anything else to do with nursery furniture, prams etc so I've got free reign in the shopping department.


----------



## smileyfaces

Same here Pippy!!

I've booked my 16 week scan :happydance: I will be 16+1 though on the day. 2 weeks and 5 days to go!


----------



## Christina86

The medicine sure helped yesterday! I felt like I was normal again!! It sucks having to take it but I'll do whatever at the moment. 

12 weeks today! I actually keep thinking I have felt little random movements. Well flutters. It's very low down still. The bottom of my belly is beginning to feel somewhat harder and the bloat has def gone away. It's hard to tell though bec I'm a bit bigger. Or well I guess I have extra on the tummy area, esp since I was recently pregnant also lol 

Today is the party for my dd. She will be 1 in 4 days. We are having a bbq. I'm excited!!


----------



## Jox

Hope ur lo has a fab party day Christina x

I woke up at about 11, took littlest to a party and left him there lol ohs sister has a wedding dress try on appt today so I'm going for that then straight to work at 6 till 2am again!! 

Got the doppler out and literally just put the probe straight on him  love hearing the hb, juat knowing they r still OK in there. 3 sleeps till scan now xx


----------



## Jox

This is the one I want Scarlett. I'm obsessed with butterflies!! Do u think it's ok for both genders? Xx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-04-23-13-19-25.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## smileyfaces

Christina glad you are better! Enjoy the party :D

Jox that's what happens with the Doppler with me too! So good isn't it!

That bag is perfect for both genders!


----------



## almosthere

Christina what medicine have you been taking? I'm glad it's helping how exciting for your ds hope she has an amazing time and you and dh as well its such a celebratory day!

I am slowly improving they say after third day of taking zpack improvement should happen so my third dose it's at 630 tonight I'll hopefully feel better by tonight or tomorrow morning.

Went pee and saw a red looking flake it was bigger than the specs before trying to relax there was only that one maybe one other hoping it's just old blood shedding. Really need this scan Wed so close bit so far!


----------



## Christina86

Almost- they put me on reglan


----------



## darkriver

I have just survived a birthday with 35 kids. My dd spent 45minutes in a toy car and then 15 mins going up and down a slide a zillion million times. I am exhausted. 12 weeks tomorrow!!!


----------



## almosthere

I've heard of that so glad it's giving you relief!

Yay dark haha birthdays are exauhsting when pregnant especially if dh can't be there to help and you have an active child!

I'm in the process of planning my son's 3rd it's early June so I need to get invites out for May!


----------



## darkriver

I was going to have a party but I dont think I will be up for it.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi all had a lovely day so tired now. It's my eldest birthday on Thursday so we celebrated today (next weekend he will be at his dad's) we went to Xscape trampoline thingy, the floor and walls are trampolines, I watched obviously, it looks so fun! Then we went to see the jungle book in the DBOX seats (they move around with the movie!) then pizza express and are home now in our pajamas watching the new Star Wars movie which I just do not get lol

13 weeks today!!!! So excited xx


----------



## darkriver

Congrats Elmo!!:happydance:
Remind me can I take a paracetamol?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

You sure can! x


----------



## almosthere

Yay for second tri elmo so exciting!


----------



## smileyfaces

Sounds like a great day Elmo! Yay for 13 weeks!

Yes dark paracetemol is fine.


----------



## Jox

Happy 13 weeks elmo!!! Roll on Tuesday now!!! Ur day out sounds Amazing!! Xx


----------



## Pippylu

Happy 13 weeks elmo! Did you like the Jungle Book movie? Thinking of seeing it too. We saw the latest Star Wars at the movies...have you seen the others? It definitely won't make sense if you haven't.

Dark being at party with 35 kids sounds exhausting, I'd be wrecked even if I wasn't pregnant!

Jox I say get the bag...it's probably one of the only things that it wouldn't matter what gender the baby is, that's what I think anyway.


----------



## Pippylu

Christina how exciting that you're feeling movement. Did you have that with your dd at this stage? 

I'm still waiting to pop. Bloat has well and truly gone. Am pretty flat in the mornings, just the tiniest of tiny swelling where my uterus is and then it looks bigger after a big meal. It's firm when I press, standing or laying down. I keep expecting to just wake up one day and have properly popped!


----------



## almosthere

Jox I agree with pippy I got a gorgeous Vera Bradley diaper bag that was pink and I have a son I figured I'm the one carrying it around all day hahaha I actually did want teal but they didn't have it and I got a amazing deal on the bag I'll just reuse it boy or girl again this time around


----------



## almosthere

Pippy hope you pop soon I have but I still feel small I look huge at night as I'm still bloating


----------



## Pippylu

Almost I think I will. I'm a small build but I have a long torso...the women in my family are all similar builds and show late (5 months) and carry small up to delivery, but with twins I expected to be showing a bit sooner. Maybe I'll be regretting my words in a month or 2 if I suddenly sprout a watermelon sized belly!


----------



## Pippylu

Ok...have just stumbled across a new symptom...maybe.

Was just getting dressed and noticed a rash going around the sides of my breasts to just underneath, it's not itchy and is barely raised. It's like lots of tiny spots. I don't get breast sweat. I also have a small pea sized blister like rash/spot a bit closer to my arm pit but still technically on the side of my breast and another like it on my calf...and they are itchy. I've had the blistery type spots for about a week but they are just the 2 spots and I originally thought they might have been mosquito bites that I've scratched too hard. Google is telling me pregnancy rashes are itchy and pics I've seen look like both types that I've got...but also that it's more common later in pregnancy. 

Have any of you ladies had rashes? I didn't know it was even a pregnancy thing until I started googling. I've posted a thread in first tri but thought I'd ask here too


----------



## almosthere

Haha its exciting to finally start looking pregnant. I had small pink bumps all over the middle of my chest and breasts not on armpit side of them the cleavage area it's gotten better not itchy but I def think its hormones I've also had on and off dried colostrum already yick it comes out if I gently pic it out sry TMI but I hate it there lol


----------



## Pippylu

Thanks almost!...I swear I've only had the least typical symptoms, which is probably why I don't realise that's what they are. I think I've got dried colostrum too, it's right in the centre of my left nipple and I've been picking it out. It's different to the dry flaky skin I've had. I'm not complaining though, right now I'm happy to have anything my body throws my way!


----------



## Christina86

I felt movement at 13/14 weeks with dd. So not too much later than this one. It's very random and sporadic though. I'm wondering if I have an anterior placenta again as everything I feel is so low. With my dd it was that low also! 



Pippylu said:


> Christina how exciting that you're feeling movement. Did you have that with your dd at this stage?
> 
> I'm still waiting to pop. Bloat has well and truly gone. Am pretty flat in the mornings, just the tiniest of tiny swelling where my uterus is and then it looks bigger after a big meal. It's firm when I press, standing or laying down. I keep expecting to just wake up one day and have properly popped!


----------



## Jox

Pippy I get the dried colostrum too. It's like little crystallised bits iykwim? I showed oh the other day lol

I've just got in from work!!! So glad that's another weekend over with. Will of had my scan and told family before my next weekend at work so the boss will know too (brother in law) so hopefully will make things a bit easier coz I can say what I'm struggling with (glass wash - lifting trays of 25ish glasses etc!!!). Been an OK shift tonight tho, much better than last nights anyway. Just Tuesday lunch at work now then scan!!! Xx


----------



## Pippylu

Jox I'm struggling with some of the stuff in my job too....lifting crates of milk, boxes of juice, pallets of bread etc. We have storemen but they are lazy and we need these things for meal times. I can still lift them but it's uncomfortable and with the heat I'm struggling more than normal. I actually don't want to tell my manager yet (she's awful), but will probably have to after my scan because I'll need to stop with the lifting.


----------



## Pippylu

And that sounds about right re the colostrum...it's also been clunky and white


----------



## Pippylu

Almost I'm glad I'm not the only one with a non itchy rash!


----------



## darkriver

I am glad I am not the only one getting the dried colostrum. Had a real problem getting out of bed this morning. I am so tired. 

12 weeks today yay!


----------



## Scarlett P

Happy 12 weeks Dark! Not surprised you're tired after the party. 

Sounds like you had an amazing day Elmo. 

Yay for gender scan Smiley.

Jox I know everyone has said it but I don't think it matters on the gender, it's your bag. Mine is very light blue and I've a girl. Think the dark colours are good for not showing marks although they do wipe clean. 

Hope everyone is feeling better today? 

13 weeks for me today woo hoo!


----------



## Jox

Happy 12 weeks dark and 13 weeks Scarlett!!!

Very true that the bag is mine. I love it xx

Pippy, I have to really brace myself when lifting things now and I do end up with back ache too :-( xx


----------



## almosthere

Happy 12 weeks dark and 13 to you Scarlett 2nd tri woohoo!

My nose is Def clearing up but this darn cough is driving me nuts and what I was hoping to get rid of with the zpack too one day closer to our scans ladies who haven't gone for their 12 week yet! Wednesday is so close I bet Monday and Tuesday will drag and all work day we'd until my scan I have to leave just 15 mins early to get there my drs is 45ml insurance way from my work as I have a 45 min commute to work mer... should be a long day ultrasound at 4 then seeing obgyn at 430 then have to drive across town to get bloodwork will be starving for dinner so will have to eat before picking up ds from town 20 mins away then 20mins drive home lots of driving!


----------



## hunni12

Good morning ladies.


----------



## almosthere

Morning hunni happy 9 weeks!


----------



## hunni12

Thank you happy 12 weeks to you!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

My 13 month old is officially walking!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## darkriver

sn0wbunnie said:


> My 13 month old is officially walking!!!!! :happydance:

yay well done little one!!!


----------



## Christina86

sn0wbunnie said:


> My 13 month old is officially walking!!!!! :happydance:

Yay!

My dd is so close. She takes a step with one foot and stops before falling. She will be 1 on the 27th!


----------



## almosthere

Yay snow how exciting she'll be keeping you busy!


----------



## JemmaLouise

congratulations all those reaching week milestones :hugs:

sn0wbunnie: That's fantastic, good on your LO :happydance: 

Jox, I think the same as everyone else, you're the one who carries the bag so get something you'll love :) 

Not a lot going on with me really, got a banging headache, how I just managed to nap is beyond me, might take 1 paracetamol to try take the edge off :shrug: my FIL just had an operation on his leg and showed all the nurses and doctors the scan pic in hospital, they said it looked like it had boy parts, don't know how they can tell as I've scanned it in detail, but it's left me kind of disappointed :shrug: I know that sounds awful but I really had hoped for a girl this time. I don't want to go on too much and I certainly don't "hate" boys ;) I just really wanted a daughter for that relationship I never had with my mum. I'll be happy for a safe delivered and happy baby whatever happens just had a preference really... sorry I'll shut up now


----------



## almosthere

Jemma your dad must be happy to be out of surgery and healing now! I understand you having reasons for wanting a certain sex I think everyone knows that everyone wants a healthy baby and that's what's most important but I think it's okay to wish for a certain sex I wished for a boy first and I got my boy! Hope it's a healthy girl for you but if not a healthy boy is lovely too!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jemma sweetie I was the first to shoot down the "why does everyone hate boys" brigade lol but what they weren't getting is that there is NOTHING wrong with longing for a certain gender baby! She was saying quite literally that people as a whole "don't want boys and hate boys", I think some thought that I was saying you shouldn't ever want a girl over a boy, well that's far from the truth I understand exactly how you feel, I had huge gender disappointment with my youngest, I wanted a daughter so so badly, it wasn't to have the little girl, it was more for the mother daughter relationship we would have when she was a grown woman. This time I think I'm much more at peace with having another boy, maybe it's because I have so many little boys already it just seems out of the realms of possibility to have a girl!!

If it makes you feel any better surprising a lot of people even midwives haven't heard of the nub theory, and so it these nurses etc have seen anything between the legs (which your baby has a nub as do all babies) then they will be saying oh look I see a little willy! Lol I'm no expert but I do think you are having a girl Hun. I know that you will be happy either way. Xx

I'm pretty convinced this is my 4th boy, I'm actually treating it as fact and I don't know if that is self preservation or my gut telling me he's a he! I can't tell xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

I just don't want anyone thinking I was being ungrateful for being pregnant when others struggle :dohh: I knew what you meant Elmo, I mean I love my son so much so another isn't a bad thing. I think I was so dead certain on what everyone was saying that reality hit when someone said otherwise :haha:

That's does help what you say about the midwives, thank you. I hope this time you get a girl as seems you're after the same relationship I'm wanting. Sons will always be adored but there's something about that mum/daughter thing isn't there x


----------



## Christina86

..... I'm chocking my hysterical cry down to pregnancy hormones today. That and being grateful but usually I wouldn't cry. My husbands Aunt and Uncle randomly wrote us a check for $2,500 "just to help" and his Uncle said he is going to pay my insurance deductible later on as well. It's $6,800!! (***cue tears**)


----------



## almosthere

Wow that's amazing! I would be crying pregnant or not happy tears :)


----------



## NinjaKitty5

I'd love to be added :) im due Nov 10th


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Christina that's amazing!!!!!!

Welcome ninja kitty :) think only snow bunnie can alter the first page and she isn't often on at the minute but please join in and chat to us! X


----------



## darkriver

I am hoping for a boy. I know I am lucky to be pregnant but I may be a tiny bit disappointing if I have another girl. I cried a little when I found out that I was having a girl with Lucy. However it stopped quickly as I knew how lucky I am am to have a healthy child. Which with my congenital problems there is always a chance they could end up with my heart problem.

Another rough night but Lucy slept in her bed again. So I am happy. Food shopping today and just relaxing.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Christina that's so kind of them :) you lucky girl x 

Also welcome ninja kitty :hugs: Glad to have you on board! 

dark I know what you mean, I was absolutely gutted when I learnt Riley was a boy, mostly because all my cousins and siblings were girls and I didn't know what to do with a boy but once he got here I was so in love :cloud9:

13 weeks for me so I'm officially jumping to second trimester :happydance: I've calmed down since yesterday :haha: and also definitely starting to feel much much better :happydance: very jealous of all your ickle bumps, I still just look fat :rofl:


----------



## Scarlett P

Welcome Ninjakitty!

Agree with Elmo, Jemma. I think they've seen nub and thought willy!

Wow Christina that's amazing! 

I've my first child free day in a LONG time and I'm so excited! Going shopping and lunch with my sis (we're both preggers!) and last night packed away all the clothes I won't be wearing for a while to make space for new stuff today. 

Hope everyone has a good start to the week &#128522; X


----------



## smileyfaces

I would love a girl but would be just as happy with a 3rd boy. 

I am going buying my pram later!

Child free day here too Scarlett. I have lots of jobs to do in the house!

Sorry not caught up with all posts, had a hectic weekend.

Happy 12/13 weeks to everyone celebrating!! I can't believe I'm almost 14 weeks!


----------



## KatieSweet

Ninja Kitty - welcome & congrats! Happy to have you here :hugs:
All the ladies reaching milestones since my last post - congrats! :happydance:

AFM - tomorrow's our dating scan! I'm mostly excited for DH as he missed my last scan. I'm hoping Bub will move around lots for him! 
I definitely have some dried colostrum going on here, and a bit of a rash too. 

Re: gender: I don't think there's anything wrong with having a preference! As I've said once in another thread somewhere, sometimes you relate more to one gender. If you already have a girl, maybe you want a boy (one of each). There are tons of reasons. I personally wouldn't know what I'd do with a boy :lol: In 2014 I definitely preferred a girl because I know girls! I can handle girls! 
But then I lost that pregnancy, and it took me nearly 2 years to get to where I am now, and now I just have my heart set on a healthy rainbow baby, any gender. That's also why I'm doing OK with being team :yellow: and _nothing shall sway me!_ :haha: But that's my personal take on it. Even if after all this I'd still have a gender preference, I do think that would be completely fine! 
I don't understand why people would get in online arguments etc about it, bitching at prospective parents for either having a preference or for having the "wrong" preference. It's all completely personal!


----------



## ironmansmummy

Jemma i really wouldnt take what the nurses said seriously....im an adult nurse and nowhere in our training were we shown how to read a baby scan xxx that wouldve just been there guesses :) 

Wow Christina what a fantastic gift, i wouldve cried too:hugs:

I finished nightshift yesterday and am really struggling to recover. Poor ds getting snapped at alot. Almost 10.30 and we both still in jammys :nope: just need another 48hrs sleep i think:haha: 
This week i go back to work on thursday for 7 shifts...4days followed by 3 nights....really dont know how im gonna manage it:cry: 

Got my scan a week on friday....i cant wait. I know this is crazy but despite all the positive tests, exhaustion, severe morning sickness, acne and boobie growth I panic a little incase they do ghe scan and theres no baby............is that crazy? Im crazy right!!


----------



## Jox

Lots of love ironmansmummy, uve done so well getting here with no early scan. I'd of been an absolute mess by now!!

Christina, what a lovely gift!!!

Welcome ninja kitty!!

Re gender. After losing Kasper I so wanted to have a boy, sound awful but almost to have the son that I'd been robbed of. I was so glad that he was. Others who lose a baby struggle with the thought of the same sex straight after. Everyone certainly is very different. Then obviously my 3rd was a boy too. A lot of people were certain he was a girl by the nub shit so it was a shock to be told boy again and I cried, not out of disappointment but more shock and at having another boy after losing one, weird really lol this time, I totally expect it to be a boy, after 3 boys u do expect it but then it's a different dad this time so who knows. Yes I would absolutely LOVE a girl and if I admitted to having a preference then yes I think it's a girl but I would be more than happy with another little boy too. I'm finding myself referring to baby as him etc, I think it's to stop myself from getting carried away with the thought of it being a girl coz I think the more I do the more I'll get used to the idea then it might build a bit of disappointment and I don't want it to.

Scan tomorrow!!!! That's 3 of us with scans tomorrow!!! Mine isn't till 4.35 tho. I'm at work 9-3 tho so hopefully the day won't drag too much. Will listen in with th Doppler tonight just to reasurrance myself a little. 

Anyway, hope ur all ok xx


----------



## ironmansmummy

Jox I think losing a baby really messes with your head. There is no rhyme nor reason to our feelings or thoughts especially when it come to gender etc. I was convinced Eoin was going to be a girl and when we found out he had passes we asked the reg who confirmed what the sex was and she said she thought he was a girl so for 3 days we grieved for our wee Isla before he was born and found out he was a boy. That was hard. So when we had Lewis less than a year later we were delighted with a wee boy. I like to imagine them as being double trouble together causing mayhem together:hugs:


----------



## Jox

Yes exactly. Leo was born 36+2 days after Kasper (Kasper was born at 36+2!!). It felt right for me him being a boy. We didn't know Kasper was a boy until he was born. Must of been very hard believing ud lost a daughter for him to be a boy. Very confusing :-( :hugs: xx


----------



## ironmansmummy

Do you not find that we just cope because what other choice do we have:shrug: 
Im always speaking about Eoin. I really hope it doesnt make anyone uncomfortable on here............but it really helps me. Also a feiend of mine who was pregnant at the same time as i was with Lewis had reduced movement and she said the only reason she went to get checked is because she knows it doesnt just happen to other people because it happened to me........i always hope people pay attention. My biggest regret is not noticing earlier and getting checked out sooner :cry:


----------



## JemmaLouise

ironmansmummy, in no way do you make me feel uncomfortable talking about your lost little ones :hugs: I think in the most horrible of circumstances you can do some good to those who aren't sure by sharing your story like with your friend going to get checked. It's an absolute shame about your losses and I'm sorry you went through them but admire your strength to keep going even if it's because you just have to :hugs:


----------



## Jox

Totally ironmansmummy, I sometimes think I shouldn't mention kasper because people don't want to hear 'horror stories' but he's my son, my baby and I carried him thru a totally normal pregnancy for 36 weeks. If our 'stories' encourage just one mummy to get checked over its worth it. I have thr sane regret, the difference a week could of made eh xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

:hugs: 

so after bickering for ages about names we have finally decided on our boy and girl first names :happydance:


----------



## Pippylu

Welcome and congrats Ninja Kitty!!!

Christina I'd be crying pregnant or not, what an amazingly generous gift!

Jox and ironmansmummy I'm glad you are comfortable enough to talk about your losses, it's certainly made me more aware. I've learned a lot from women on these forums, stuff I would never have thought about otherwise. 

Today was ANZAC Day (like Memorial Day in the US, sorry UK ladies don't know what you call it there) here in Aus. I went to the dawn service, but had to go home before the parade because I was shattered...had a 2 hour nap before starting work at midday. Then it was madness. The army base I work at is hosting over a thousand Marines for 6 months, combine them with all the aussies and LOTS of alcohol and bloody hell. It always starts off as being a very stoic and respectable day, then they start drinking and playing old WW2 games and more drinking, then spewing everywhere and then fighting! :wacko:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ironmans mummy, Jox, you could never make me uncomfortable talking about your boys! They are your children and always will be just like our living children, never feel like anyone here doesn't want to hear about them and about what you went through xxxx


----------



## darkriver

I dont mind hearing about your babies. Even though baby alex was an early loss I still talk about him/her.


----------



## Jox

Thank you elmo & pippy :kiss:

Pippy, that sounds like chaos!!

Wow, Jemma!!! How exciting!! R u sharing or is it a secret?

Elmo, how u feeling about ur scan tomorrow? When was ur last scan? Mine was 9'weeks exactly so almost 4 weeks ago. Feels so much longer than that tho!! Xx


----------



## Jox

Thank u dark xx


----------



## KatieSweet

ironmansmummy said:


> Do you not find that we just cope because what other choice do we have:shrug:
> Im always speaking about Eoin. I really hope it doesnt make anyone uncomfortable on here............but it really helps me.

Aw, of course you & Jox can talk about your boys, especially bc it helps you! Isn't that what this entire forum is about? Support through good times and sad times. :) I hope you don't feel like you can't talk about them, here.


----------



## JemmaLouise

No, no secret... we have decided on Lily for a girl and Logan for a boy... no middles names yet :D


----------



## KatieSweet

JemmaLouise said:


> No, no secret... we have decided on Lily for a girl and Logan for a boy... no middles names yet :D

Cuuuute names! I love them both!


----------



## Jox

I LOVE Logan but then im bias :haha: ds3 is Logan!! Lily is pretty :kiss: xx


----------



## darkriver

This week is going to drag. Tuesday dd is in nursery, I am going in with her on Wednesday as I am really missing her when she goes in, Tuesday DD dads coming to stay (he stays every couple of months.) and then the scan on Friday. 

It will be handy as I can take it easy, but I am sad for Lucy as she barely has a relationship with him.


----------



## JemmaLouise

I thought I'd seen somewhere that one of yours was Logan Jox, I'm sorry I stole it :hugs: lol but it's such a lush name :D 

Lily is going to be fun, my kitten is called Millie so hope they don't get confused, not that it makes any difference that daft cat follows me everywhere anyway :rofl:


----------



## darkriver

Jemma I have a really sweet nephew called Logan. He is your typical boy.


----------



## Jox

U haven't stole it lol it's a lovely name. Suits my Logan perfectly xx


----------



## Jox

I really want to share or ideas but I'm one of those that keep them a secret!! I'd be happy telling I lot of it wasn't for people who r on my fab from bnb. I like the whole secrecy thing lol xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Scans have come round quickly for everyone this week! Best of luck xx

I don't mind anyone talking about their losses :hugs: must be tough.

Lovely names jemma! The only name we can agree on is Teddy for a boy but no girls names yet.

Sorry for crap replies just feel mega busy at the min and popping on when I can!!


----------



## JemmaLouise

fair play to you Jox, I can't keep things secret, I get too excited :haha: 

Smiley, Teddy is a lovely name :) don't worry about being busy, this is my first day getting stuck into housework :dohh: been so lazy with it during first tri


----------



## hunni12

Okay I posted last Wed about me being charged with criminal mischief 3rd and harrassment for busting my current child's dad(so well worth itsmile ) window of their house. I have no regrets have finding about his cheating ways and what not. 

Well the bonding company referred me to a lawyer because he said this whole situation is some bullshit and have never seen a mother who stirs the pot so much. The lawyer said his fee for everything 750$ . He will pay for the damages, call the prosecutor over the case to see if i do not even have to step foot in court, keep me off probation, call the mother let her know to never have contact with me again or she will be charged, and to also call the dad and let him know that he does need to have some type of contact and be a man for this child(and he will be in trouble with the law if he tries to bail out on his child due to his mother).

I just want this over and gone. I had 1500$ put up to get a new car, but I want to make sure this fee is not bad and is worth it.


----------



## almosthere

Iron and jox I am totally fine with you discussing your babies. My mom lost one at full term and many at different times in pregnancies including two sets of twin boys she's had many many losses I can't imagine the pain your both are so strong I'm sorry you had to lose your babies. It's such a blessing to have healthy babies after.

I'm dying over here waiting for my late afternoon scan on Wednesday and I'm super nervous I feel like my belly is shrinking and I don't feel pregnant I'm so worried I'll probably cry at the scan when I see I'm probably being worried for nothing and that baby is okay. My cough is finally subsiding I think it's thanks to the zpack sinus almost all clear just have to blow in the morning one more pill tonight then I'm done with my medicine although I've read it can stay working n your system up to a week or so.


----------



## Jox

Hunni, I don't understand much of what uve said but hope everything with u and baby is going ok.

So many scans this week. Lots of love almosthere. It'll be here in no time and ull have the reassurance xx


----------



## almosthere

Hunni it seems like you should definitely have a lawyer that's smart good luck.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jemma those names are cute I like them both :) 

Almost aw sweets, please try not to be scared I know exactly how you must feel I had that horrible wobble at 11 weeks, I bet everything will be just fine and your belly shrinking will be bloat going away :) 

Jox it's weird I think I'm excited but...I don't know if it's coincidence, I have been really really crazy hormonal today, have been crying, temper through the roof, generally hugely overwhelmed so I wonder if I am subconsciously nervous? Also have consultant tomorrow and have seen more recently about ladies with my blood clotting thing having horrible complications and losses...I definitly think I should be on the clexane, are there any risks to taking the clexane do you know Jox? I don't know of any. Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh and smiley I like the name teddy as well but there is a teddy in my 4 year old ds's class so probably wouldn't consider it. I have one secret name that I'm set of but not sure yet, still trawling looking for new ideas xx


----------



## almosthere

I meant to say I love the name Logan I like l names my son is Liam :) Lilly is very sweet too two great choices!

I think because of my worrisome self this pregnancy I'm not letting myself get too excited I mean I am but I feel like a part of me is holding back my mom keeps wanting to buy me maternity clothes I keep telling her not yet after my scan then if all is well I will! My son told my BFF who already knew that there's a baby in mommy's belly so he's starting to spread the word and get excited which is sweet!


----------



## almosthere

Sno gl at your consult tomorrow!


----------



## AlexandraAzad

hi everybody, was out for a while due to some family drama. I hope everybody`s doing great. meanwhile my due date was changed from 24th Nov to 15 Nov:D baby its doing great heartbeat 175 ..yay :D what happened while i was gone >:) ?


----------



## almosthere

Wow that's a huge jump that's exciting to know you will be meeting your lo sooner than you thought!


----------



## Jox

An angel mummy friend of mine has a rainbow called ted/teddy X

Almost I like L names too, I have Leo and Logan and our fav boy name is an L x

Elmo, I think it's very normal to be nervous. I'll be getting the Doppler out later just so I know as of today that he's alive X

Hi Alex, hope ur doing ok x


----------



## AlexandraAzad

HI Jox seems that youre doing great ..i was worried about you little as if i remeber there was few problems last month.Im happy to hear youre fine :D:D:D


----------



## Jox

Aww thanks Alex, at 8 weeks I had some pink discharge that really worried me but a scan showed all was fine with baby xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jox I have seen you post your name somewhere else hehe but I'm keeping quiet! I like it by the way :)

Welcome back Alexandra! xx


----------



## darkriver

I have the names Arthur and Skye. I am not sure about skye though. We used our favorite name when I had Lucy.


----------



## ironmansmummy

Thank you everyone, all your support and listening ears really do help:hugs::kiss:

Love Logan and Lily (im a huge harry potter fan so it appeals to me:haha:). I also love Teddy not a name you hear around here but I think its lovely. 

Almost wednesday will come around before you know it, i think its natural to be worried. Xxx

Alex yay thats fab coming forward is never a bad thing:happydance:

Elmo good luck with your consultant tomorrow i wont see mine until 20 weeks xxx

My husband just came in from work with a surprise! His job whilst im pregnant is to always pick the babies sookie.....he picked Eoin a penguin sookie which we slept with before he was born and he was cremated with. He picked Lewis a doggy sookie (called Oggy) which is his favorite toy and he sleeps every night with it. He just came in with a gorgeous Teddy sookie for baby and its perfect:cloud9:


----------



## Jox

What's a sookie? Is it what we call a snuggy? A little teddy attached to a blanket type thing? Logan got his for his first Xmas and still sleeps with it every night. Leo has 2 but he's not attached to them like Logan is. I can't wait to buy baby one. We did buy a ty rainbow monkey on our holiday last year for when we had a baby so baby has his first teddy 

Yes elmo, I have mentioned it in a post somewhere. Me and oh love it, I'll be very surprised if it's not the name we use (unless baby is a girl of course :haha:)

I've come up to bed. Gonna have a listen on the Doppler, read a bit of my book I think then set,e for an episode of vampire diaries unless I just go to sleep. School run then race to work for 9am lol xx


----------



## ironmansmummy

Yeah a teddy blanket thing lol i think everyone has their own name for them:haha:

Dark I love Arthur, ,id call him Arty as a nickname:kiss:
Lucy and Arthur goes really well.

Weve not even looked or discussed names:blush:
We like Scottish names, both DH and I have Scottish names and so do the 2 boys. I LOVE Iona but cant have it because of our stupid surname (my maiden name wouldve worked well) but we are Bells..... Iona Bell:haha::cry:


----------



## NinjaKitty5

i'm so excited to be here<3 after suffering from two early losses i never thought i would get this far again :/ i have only had one successful pregnancy (my first with my daughter) . i had a hysterscopy back in January as part of my obs work up to possibly find out what was going wrong. well comes to find out i had a rather large benign polyp which was keeping the baby from implanting properly. i am now slowly starting to become more optimistic about our sweet baby... after finding the HB on my doppler at 9+2 and a fantastic ultrasound at 9+5. i am 11+4 today and have another ultrasound and my ob physical tomorrow. please keep your fingers crossed for me <3


----------



## hunni12

Oh and as for baby names:

Boy: Noah Marcelle

Girl: A'mouri Madaline


----------



## Scarlett P

Wow, so much to catch up on!

To all you ladies having scans tomorrow, good luck - looking forward to seeing some pics!

Jox and Ironmansmummy I think it's good that you can come here and talk about your boys. They'll always be a part of you :hugs:

Loving all the name suggestions. Hubby and I can't agree at all! We may have a girls name although I worry that it's too popular so we shall see. 

Smiley, what pram did you go for? 

What a crazy day Pippy. Guess we have armistice day here but it's a very sombre affair! 

Welcome back Alexandra and Hunni hope you're ok. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone! 

X


----------



## almosthere

Aw sookie is a cute name we call them loveys first part pronounced love.

Hunni those are such beautiful names! I've always really liked Noah especially after the notebook such a great movie I think! And I love the choice if it's a girl too very lovely.

I really want Quinn for a girl but dh doesn't love it I wanted ds to be Bryce but we compromised with liam :) I like Sean for a boy too. Mackenzie is nice for a girl as well not sure what I would pick I got my date for gender scan which is with a specialist it's at 19 weeks for me I was guessing 20 weeks so I'm so excited I can find out a week before my birthday!


----------



## Christina86

My dh and I have not figured out another girls name if #2 is a girl. Our daughter is Louise Marie. 

If we have a boy his name will be Bruce Robert. Bruce was my dh dads name and Robert is after my uncle. Both have passed away.


----------



## almosthere

Ninja sorry for your losses hope this is your rainbow baby!


----------



## Pippylu

All the names are lovely, I have a few choices for girls but am struggling to think of 2 boys names. OH is being funny with suggestions like Norbert and Norbetta...haha no thanks!

Scarlett it definitely starts out sombre but by late morning dissolves into what seems like having a drink for every fallen soldier since WW1. There's lots of singing and chanting and generally good spirit, but it definitely gets out of control.

It's so exciting how many of us have scans this week! Can't believe I've only got 2 sleeps to go. I've had bouts of nervousness too. It's been 5 weeks since my last scan and I guess it's easy to worry about how it's all going in there.


----------



## missfrick

Hullo everyone!

Been busy days here, our house has sold and we conditionally bought a new one, but in the next week have to get the new mortgage and an inspection sorted.

I have had my THIRD chest cold since falling pregnant, which I think is a horrible joke, and my ribcage has been so sore. I don't know how but I am somehow expanding already, and tonight when I leaned all the way back my belly button popped out - I don't know how it's possible, but maybe having just been pregnant 13 months ago my body is in hyper-gear?

My 13-month-old officially started walking a couple days ago, and now she's a girl on the move! So it's extra exhausting, what with the toddler and the pregnancy - I think this one will probably be my last, it's doing me in already.

Don't feel bad for wanting one sex or the other, I'll be happy no matter what but secretly I want a boy this time


----------



## darkriver

Morning Ladies. Good luck to those having scans today. Taking DD to bed nursery and then I will come home and rest. I am feeling so tired at the moment.


----------



## smileyfaces

I am rubbish at keeping up lately! I have read everything though I promise! Love all the names!

Scan day for some of you today!! Best of luck can't wait to hear how they all go!


----------



## JemmaLouise

I got up late so thought I'd missed my opportunity but none have been posted yet so... good luck to all the girls have scans today :hugs: Wishing you healthy dancing babies on the screens xx

Also I'm loving everyones names, some really good ones apart from Norbetta maybe :haha: 

I cannot believe how much better I am feeling this week, I'm so happy to have energy and not feel nauseated. I still get tired early but I'm not needing naps anymore. Going to now take this opportunity to do more things on Mondays and Tuesdays with Riley before baby comes along (at nursery the rest of the week). Also happy to have had the letter confirming his school place for September so that's made my week... I've even treated myself to some Avon for a final pick me up :blush:


----------



## Jox

Will catch up later ladies, Just at work. Just seeing if elmo or Katie have posted!!

My scan is 4.35 xx


----------



## almosthere

At work but wanted to wish well for all scans today so exciting! Mines tomorrow woot woot


----------



## JemmaLouise

Jox said:


> Will catch up later ladies, Just at work. Just seeing if elmo or Katie have posted!!
> 
> My scan is 4.35 xx

I keep checking too... good luck for later hun xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Jemma I feel tons better now too! Thank god!

Jox I keep checking back too!

Almost not long to wait now for yours then!


----------



## hunni12

Good luck with the scans!!

Has anyone seen snow?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi everyone! Lovely names! Almost Quinn is one of our top girl names but it's highly doubtful than we will need a girlie name lol

So the little money wouldn't give us a decent picture but we have one face on where he looks like a little demon lol! 
All looks well and normal, put forward one day so need to change my ticker! The sonographer didn't want to say but eventually said looking at a proper "potty shot" that if he had to say, then he would say that the parts are looking "boyish" lol. 

Look forward to hearing about the other scans!

And yes, I was in the snow earlier in my maxi skirt and sandals &#128514; Xx


----------



## darkriver

I only walked ten minutes and my hands had frozen solid lol. Lucys pram was covered in ice. Great scan elmo :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Sounds like a great scan Elmo! Seems your intuition about a boy is right!

Its just been snowing here :O


----------



## hunni12

Good scan Elmo.

and when I said snow I meant snowbunnie lol


----------



## KatieSweet

Just got back from my scan! DH went with this time. 

Bubby is doing super! Measuring around 5.2/5.3cm, so 11w6d, but we're keeping me on 11w5d - still a day ahead with EDD Nov 10th. I'll have to adjust my ticker :lol: 
Bubby moved enough for DH to see it for himself, turning its little body a lot and stretching a little here and there. We also got a really good look at Bubby's facial profile (little nose) and fingers which the OB focused on and printed a photo of. Heartbeat is still great too! :happydance:
The OB said I am pretty much out of the woods at this point which was good to hear! 

Next appointment is a month from now, on May 25th - we'll be getting some Doppler action in and get to hear the heartbeat. It's a while away, but I think my last two scans will help tide me over!
 



Attached Files:







11w5d.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## SarahP13

Hi everyone, just found this thread so hope you don't mind me popping in!

I'm 10 weeks with baby number 3, we have two girls at the mo so leaning towards preferring a blue one but don't mind really and we'll probably stay team yellow. 

Feeling tired and soooo hungry at the mo. I'm very bloated and look several months pregnant at times! Hard to hide it from people as I lost three stone last year so have suddenly gone from wearing fitted clothes to baggy jumpers again! 

My scan isn't until Thursday 12th so ages away yet, envious of all of you who have had them or having them today! Hope all went well. I'm particularly nervous as my first pregnancy ended in an mmc so I can't wait to find out if everything is ok. Fingers crossed. 

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## SarahP13

Lovely scan pictures, katie. Very clear! Glad everything is ok.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Hi Sarah and welcome :hugs: Congratulations on your bubs xx

I'm glad that the 2 scans we've had so far have gone well :hugs: just waiting on Jox now, I know hers was this afternoon so fx'ed it's a full house of happy wiggly babies :cloud9:


----------



## KatieSweet

Sarah - thank you, and you are very welcome to join in! Good to have you here :) I hear ya on the bloating.. it's getting pretty difficult to hide it. :lol: Little over 2 weeks to go until your scan, I hope that time flies by for you and FX!

ETA, Elmo - glad your scan went well!!


----------



## SarahP13

Thanks Jemma and Katie! 

I can't wait to tell my daughters about bump, they are going to be ridiculously excited! My three year old actually said to me the day after I got my bfp 'I wish you had a baby in your tummy, mummy' - I was speechless for a minute! They're going to be great big sisters.


----------



## almosthere

Elmo and Katie glad both your scans went well lovely photos katie! 

I actually have my specialist scan which is my 20 week scan dated already for June 14th so a week early for 20 weeks and I get to find out the sex they do 3d because they have to use it to check for certain genetic issues that run on dhs side of the family. I haven't had my 12 week scan and am already excited to get my scan tomorrow. Has anyone who's had their 12 week scan already been told a gender guess by the tech? Usually if boy they may be able to see the start of something ours was predicted that early but not confirmed until 20 weeks.


----------



## Jox

I'm so glad ur scans both went well elmo and Katie xx

All perfect here!! Moved forward 4 days!!!!!! So I'm 13+2 now. Will changed my ticker when I get home. I've booked my gender scan for 16th may already lol

So I'm now due 30th Oct and will have baby 2 weeks earlier so not a November baby at all.... Pls don't kick me out lol

Got my 20 weeks scan booked too!!

Happy happy!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1252.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## darkriver

yay to both of you :)


----------



## almosthere

Jox lovely scan so nice you can have a gender scan and a 20 week I just get the 12 and 20 week and then thats it although I'm sure I'll end up with more towards the end with ds I had low amniotic fluid and borderline pre-eclampsia so had lots of scans and non stress tests


----------



## Jox

Almost the gender scan is private and paid for, not nhs. I'll have fortnightly scans from around 24 weeks X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jox what a lovely scan pic! I said in the beginning that the darkness of your test made me think you where further on lol!

Lovely scan Katie! 

Sarah what your little girl said is so sweet :) 

My 20 week scan (will be 19 weeks) is the week commencing the 6th June but will get a letter confirming the date 4 weeks before. 

Consultant was great and said I'll start blood thinners at 28 weeks xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

Aww Jox yayyyyyy :hugs: I'm so glad all beans are happy and doing well :happydance: Jox you've overtaken me now :haha: I think there's a few of us who are due end of October so of course you're not going anywhere :hugs: so when are people's 20 week scans for those of us who have them booked? 

I've decided against a private gender scan as I don't want to pay, I know baby is happy in there so I'll just have to be patient :blush:


----------



## Jox

Mine is 17th June, I'll be 20+5. It's 9am so nice and early!!

Feels amazing to jump 4 days ahead and have offical due date!!

We've just told the boys!! Recorded them as well altho wasn't as exciting as I thought it might be lol

Just so happy. I'm so glad everything is going well for everyone.

I have my consultant appt on Thursday xx


----------



## almosthere

Yay for the boys finding out of course you are staying in this group jox nice to be bumped up sooner!


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry I wasn't about to wish everyone luck earlier, we've come away on a mini holiday for a few days. 

So pleased all the scans went well. Same DD As me now Jox! Although I'm convinced that's too early for me..

And welcome Sarah! 

20 wk scan is 6 June for me. As they wont tell us gender we may have an extra private scan but not sure yet.

Who else has scans this week?


----------



## smileyfaces

So glad for all the happy scan updates :happydance:

Jox I'm due October too but just love this November grohpm the October group is really rubbish.

Jemma love your new profile pic...you look nothing like I imagined lol I thought you was blonde for some reason (I think because in my old February 2013 group I made a friend called jemma who I'm still close with now and she is blonde haha).

My gender scan is the 12th May and my 20 week scan is June 10th :)

Glad the boys were happy Jox!


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox I defo think girl after looking at your scan pic :)


----------



## Scarlett P

I can't see scan pics too well As on my phone! Is there a girly nub for Jox's baba?

Why is it rubbish Smiley?


----------



## JemmaLouise

it's because I'm a bit thick isn't it smiley :haha: ;) I'm naturally a blonde so you're not wrong but just dyed it a really lush purple/red/black colour... if that makes sense :D 

My 20 week scan is 15th June, got 2 appointments that day, my scan and an antenatal appt. Need to remember to book my 16 week appt with the midwife... do you reckon it's too early to book it this week? :shrug:


----------



## Scarlett P

I've booked mine in already Jemma as my midwife only does one morning at the surgery and I know she can get super busy.


----------



## Scarlett P

Is anyone else being really clumsy? I think I've broken my toe today stubbing it into the bed :cry: and it's not the first time I've done something like that recently either! I've also got a big bruise in the middle of my forehand atm too!


----------



## Jox

Jemma, my 16 wk mw appt has been booked since I was 6 weeks lol I'll be 17+4 tho, do u think I should call and try and change it or not bother? Altho it's been gender scan and 20 weeks so might be good for reasurrance.

Scarlett, I'm not sure there is a nub altho I've been looking at scans and maybe there is lol skull is girly. I've had all girl predictions. I'll fall on the floor if they tell me boy :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Scarlett I can't see a nub but looks like a girly skull!

I've got a consultant appointment on the 11th may eek. Still not booked my 16 week midwife appointment. Will do it tomorrow!

Scarlett its just rubbish haha not as talkative as this group. Just didn't get a good vibe from it!


----------



## smileyfaces

I didn't end up getting my pram but I have just bought a moses basket. It's off eBay but it is immaculate (gonna buy a new mattress though) and like brand new and its lush. :thumbup:


----------



## Jox

I think we r off to have s browse at prisms tomorrow :happydance: xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Does it say in your book what they do at 16 wk check to help you decide if you need to move it forward Jox? Was your Ramzi girl? 

Yay for Moses basket Smiley! 

I'm eating fizzy strawberry laces. I'm obsessed with fuzzy stuff at the mo!


----------



## Jox

Yes ramzi prediction was a girl!!!

When they started the scan it was straight into a potty shot. It was quick so obviously I can't be sure but I'm think girl more then I did before this scan lol like I've said I'll be surprise if it's a boy but not disappointed. I think I'll find it funny at how wrong I've been lol 

I'm not sure what they do at 16 weeks mw appt actually. Maybe I should find out!! Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I am craving ice pops so bad. I never had cravings with the boys but this time round for the last two weeks or so I have been eating ice pops like they are going out of fashion. I even like rubbing them on my lips coz the cold feels nice :lol: :haha: I've just been to asda and bought another box of 20 Mr Freeze ice pops and also a box of vimto jublees. They should keep me going till the weekend!


----------



## smileyfaces

16 week just bog standard check urine, listen in with Doppler, check bp etc. You also get your forms for NHS exemption for dentist and prescriptions etc. Also think you get your matb1 form for work for your mat pay


----------



## Jox

She gave me my exemption at 6 weeks lol I've had my card for ages now. I think matb1 is 24 weeks (viable) xx


----------



## Scarlett P

I'm so miffed I didn't ask for my exemption forms at booking appt. 

So I guess it doesn't matter if later than 16 wks Jox?

Ice pops aren't too bad surely they're mainly water? Ive made my tongue sore with these fizzy laces but I can't stop myself!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

:O I've never had my exemption before 16 weeks!! I feel robbed haha. I currently have half a tooth on one of my back teeth and begrudge going to the dentist till I've got my exemption :rofl:


----------



## smileyfaces

No ice pops aren't bad at all! I love fizzy sweets!


----------



## JemmaLouise

I think 16 weeks is just a halfway check between scans.

smiley I've got about 4 different kinds of ice pop in the fridge :rofl: I've been craving them too :blush: 

I've already decided the pram/travel system to get, just need to know gender so I know which colour to get. I sent my most recent scan off to gender experts and had a reply that my nub was girl so fx'ed that's right as I want to buy a ton of pink stuff :haha:


----------



## JemmaLouise

I've had my exemption forms already too :)


----------



## darkriver

I have had my 16 weeks scan booked since week 6 lol. Arrghh getting excited for my scan now.


----------



## Scarlett P

Smiley I don't blame you I'd be the same! 

Wish I craved ice pops and not fizzy and sugary stuff. I'm disgusted with what I've eaten today, although technically I'm
On holiday...

Ramzi said girl for both of my scans too Jemma. Be interesting to see how many they've got right when we
All start having gender scans! 

Who has their 12 wk scan next?


----------



## Jox

Did u pay again with nub scan? Xx


----------



## Scarlett P

I sent both at the same time as a package for something like £7. I wonder if they do discount if you've already done Ramzi?


----------



## JemmaLouise

Jox said:


> Did u pay again with nub scan? Xx

yes :blush: but what's another £4 :haha: no discount but I don't mind :shrug:


----------



## smileyfaces

I paid about £3 for the ramzi. I've not submitted my 13 week scan but if I do I will just do the free one probs lol


----------



## smileyfaces

Or £4! Lol


----------



## JemmaLouise

I was too impatient for the free one :blush:


----------



## hunni12

So I seen my OB today. She said there is this new thing where if you had a baby before 37w then it is recommended to get this shot from 16w to 36w every week. It goes in the hip. I said I'll do it. It helps to produce a full term baby instead of risk having another one early.

Anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## Jox

It's not something I've heard of hunni X

I want to send this one but don't want it to be from the same email address in case they have it recorded. I want to send it completely anonymous and see if they come up with the same thing iykwim? Might get OH to send it lol x


----------



## Pippylu

Fantastic scans ladies!!!

Scarlett I love fizzy lollies, but haven't wanted them since about 6w! That's about when I got turned off bacon too. Our icy pops (we call them icy poles) are very sugary and I love them pregnant and not pregnant.

My scan is at 8am tomorrow (23.5 hours lol). Going in before work so really hoping they can see everything clearly and it doesn't take too long. I can't book my next scan until I see my Dr for my blood and scan results, she'll then refer me to the hospital. Hoping the scan results are sent to my Dr the same day they do it so I can see her the next morning.

So jealous of the snow some of you are getting!


----------



## Pippylu

Welcome Sarah!

Jox I was thinking about sending my next scan from a different email address too.

So badly don't feel like going to work today [-(


----------



## kls9503

Wow so much to catch up on! I've been sick with allergies for a week so after work I've been heading to bed super early and haven't been getting on bnb. Pollen is no joke!

Love all the baby names! We have list but haven't started narrowing it down yet.

I'm SO jealous of the ultrasounds. So happy for you ladies that have had them and that they went okay. My next dr visit is Friday but I probably won't get a scan until about 18 weeks. It's crazy how things are done differently in the us than in the uk. Some of you may have had three before I get my second one. Im so jealous!


----------



## Pippylu

Kls that's a long time to wait! I'd be fretting. It will have been 5 1/2 weeks between my first and 2nd scans and it's gone sooo slow. Are private scans available where you are?


----------



## almosthere

Pippy best of luck in the am!

I was told to drink 32 ounces of water before my scan I go in tomorrow at 4 so nervous and excited not for the bloodwork though haha dh is comming with :)


----------



## Pippylu

Thanks almost, same to you! I was told to drink 1/2 a cup of water before mine, much better than the 1.5 litres I had to drink for my dating scan...that was awful!

I'm nervous and excited too. It feels like a huge a milestone and once I get through it, I can finally relax. OH is on night shift so will be fast asleep, I'll surprise him when I get home.


----------



## Christina86

My next scan won't be until 20 weeks. Had the first at 9w6d.... And the wait continues. They will start at my next appt listening for hb on Doppler though.


----------



## smileyfaces

Pippy hope work is going okay. Not long to wait for your scan eeek!

Crazy how different things are for everyone with appointments! 18 weeks is a long time to wait for a scan!

Almost good luck for your scan!

14 weeks today :yipee:


----------



## Jox

Happy 14 weeks smiley!!!!


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Hello Ladies - haven't posted for ages as I've not had a good time of things. Had a large bleed 2 weeks ago (woke at 2:30am with pink fluid gushing like my waters going with DD1 and then again at 5:30am with blood and a clot) and thought it was all over. Had a scan which showed baby was fine and then another last Monday which still showed the clot. Been on bed rest with on/off old clot being passed. Have been listening in with doppler every day which is reassuring and waiting on another scan tomorrow. If this is ok then back to work on Monday - but on modified workload. Nervous about going back as no one apart from my boss knows why I have been off.

Saw the midwife last week and got booked in. Really strange doing this as nervous after the bleed. Have been booked in to see a Consultant at 16 weeks (requested this due to difficult delivery last time and refused to go the "birth choices" clinic after I was treated badly last time). NHS scan booked for 10th May! 

Hope everyone else is ok - been scanning the posts.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Morning Ladies :hugs: 

hopeful, sorry to hear you've had a bit if a rough time but if baby is showing as fine then that's brilliant, hopefully your next scan is just as positive :hugs:

smiley, happy 14 weeks :happydance: 

good luck pippy with your scan! :thumbup: 

Going to book my mw appt today... totally wiped today, think I overdid the catching up on housework yesterday, I'm drained :dohh: Luckily Riley has nursery this afternoon but my cat is on one today and won't stop diving on me :rofl:


----------



## ironmansmummy

Great scans everyone. Jox id do the same as you and send the nub with a different email address:haha:

Hopeful glad to hear your baba is ok after such a fright takr it easy xxxxx

We had snow on and off last 2 days. When not snowing its glorious sunshine and warm when no wind:dohh: noone knows what to wear :haha:

Not ice poles but my wee boys favourite treat is ice lollies (sunshine or snow lol) so every time he has on i have one too:blush:

Iv got a proper bump now and its massive! My mum thought it was fat yesterday so she poked it and its solid haha obviously my tummy remembers the previous pregnancys and has just popped back into pregnancy mode. Was with my friend who is 29 wks yesterday and honestly im almost as big as her (mind you she carries small) 

A week n 2 days until my scan. :happydance:

Anyone else watch OBEM everytime I watch it i reminice about my previous births and have decided im good at labour:haha: my dh has told me what I remember and what he remembers are completely different:haha:


----------



## JemmaLouise

It's just one of those days... :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







20160425_192420.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 6









FB_IMG_1461750783544.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ironmansmummy

Love it xx


----------



## Jox

Lol cute Jemma!!!

I've submitted my scan photo and sued ohs email address. I'm intrigued to see what they say this time lol

Gonna be going round telling some family today. Not looking forward to seeing my sister but I'll let my 5 year old do it :haha:

We've been to look at the pram we want today. Pretty certain it's the one we want. Can pay whatever whenever towards it, once we've paid half shell order it in the keeps it till we r ready to collect it. Also said she does full refund if anything was to go wrong, horrible thinking of that but I feel I have to. It's a venicci one and it's lush. OH loves it and he's a fussy bugger lol might have to reasses the yummy mummy bag tho!! I still want one but the navy one probably won't go :-(


----------



## hunni12

I got a private ultrasound booked for 10 w this Saturday 


I don't get to see bubs until 16w when I get my first shot. 7 weeks is so far :(


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hopeful - sounds like you have had a horrible time xxx

Jox never heard of that pushchair but had a look online and looks really nice 

Smiley happy 14 weeks!

Hope everyone is ok X


----------



## hunni12

I just noticed that out of all of i have had the worst morning sickness lol


----------



## darkriver

Well an active day that has left me wiped. Went to nursery with Lucy and spent an hour with her. She wondered off 40 minutes in I was billy no mates:haha:. 

Then wondered down to subway and did some shopping. Been feeling more exhausted then ever and had some more sickness. I am so excited for friday though.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Nice prams those Jox, I'm sure your bag will still be fine with this :)

Child dropped at nursery but teacher wants a chat with me after school :dohh: what have I done now?! lol 

16 week appt booked and also Riley's pre school boosters... that's going to be fun! :shrug: 

Got about an hour to myself before pick up... I just want to sleep, been keeping myself awake by plucking my eyebrows :haha: OOUUCCHH I'm such a wimp :rofl:


----------



## hunni12

So in the UK they don't have full time nursery?

My sons goes to a home daycare 8 hours a day while I work and his cousin picks him up until I get off.


----------



## JemmaLouise

At the moment children aged 3 (not sure on other ages) get 15 hours a week free to go to a nursery. Riley goes Weds afternoon and then all day Thurs and Fri. It's a nice gentle routine which I think will help him settle into full time school which starts in September :)


----------



## almosthere

Hopeful so scarey I'm so glad baby is okay sorry to hear you've had a tough time big hugs!

My scan is in a few hours can't wait to head there I have to have a couple water bottles before hand for a good view of baby so excited a bit less nervous which is good keeping positive!


----------



## Jox

Logan does 8.45-11.15 for 4 days and 8.45 - 3.15 for 1 day a week at nursery X

I'm going to the cinema with my sister once th ohs r bed, mcds before hand too.

I need the comfort food as had a really crap day and been crying lots. I won't go into it but it was ohs sister reaction to baby, but anyway!!

Hope ur all ok xx


----------



## darkriver

Lucy does tuesday half day, wed and friday. Keeping her off for friday for the scan. Got her dad staying for a few days and I am just chilling.

I am okay. Have fun at the cinema.


----------



## kls9503

Pippylu said:


> Kls that's a long time to wait! I'd be fretting. It will have been 5 1/2 weeks between my first and 2nd scans and it's gone sooo slow. Are private scans available where you are?

I've never heard of anyone I know getting private scans. However, I think some of the colleges do them for free but they want you to be out of first trimester. I guess so they don't have to give any bad news.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Jox, doesn't sound like it was a nice reaction, it's a shame people cannot just smile and be happy. 

Hope you have a good night though, I'm in the mood for junk too so I'm having kebab :blush:


----------



## Jox

Gender experts have replied with boy based on nub!!!!! Interesting, so 50/50!!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck almost!

Yes LO's can do full time nursery from being a baby but it is expensive. My 3yr old does Monday and friday 8.30 till 4pm and also a Wednesday 7.30am till 6pm.

Jox :hugs: what's happened? Hope you're OK xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox said:


> Gender experts have replied with boy based on nub!!!!! Interesting, so 50/50!!!!

Ooooooohh!!!


----------



## Jox

Exactly Jemma, even if ur not happy just pretend u r!!!!!!!! She responded along the lines of 'I hope u know what ur doing' and 'have you thought this through, where r you going to put it' etc all in a condacending judging way!!! Without even a congratulations!! I responded with no, we r 2 17 year olds who've had sex in the middle of a nightclub, haven't thought about it at all. To which her response was even worse because of my 'attitude' towards her!!!! OH didn't back me up at all and has apologised to his sister!!!!! To say I'm fuming is a huge understatement!!!!

Can I add, I'm older than her and have had 3 babies before (she's pregnant with her first) so to talk down to me like that is totally uncalled for and certainly none of her business!!!

According to OH she is happy for us and didn't mean it like that!!!! Bullshit!!! I knew his family wouldn't be 'excited' for us, just hoped they'd at least fake being happy!!

On the other hand told my sister along with the story of today's events and had a nice response xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox :growlmad: that's so horrible!!


----------



## Jox

I'm so angry and upset and her but even more so my OH. When I stated that she hadn't even said congratulations she said she had so I turned to OH and said she hadn't had she and he responded 'yes'!!! Since she's said she didn't say it because her dad was in the next room and we hadn't told him yet!!! So OH made me look a complete twat and liar!!! I'm so upset :-(


----------



## darkriver

What a horrible bag, is she jeolous because you might be stealing her thunder? which is wrong of course. Hugs jox some people need to grow up.


----------



## almosthere

Sorry to hear about the stressful situation jox


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry playing catch up :hugs: Jox im so sorry. I don't blame you for being cross. Hope your eve with your sister helps. 

Hopeful sorry to hear you've had such a tough time. 

Almost hope your scan went well.


----------



## Scarlett P

Oh and yes childcare costs a bomb here! DD does two full days and that costs us over £300 a month. Thankfully she'll start getting her free hours next Jan. DH has her on my third day at work which makes a huge difference as he has fri and sat off but means we only get one day off together the three of us which has been so hard. Looking forward to mat leave and having more time together!

Jox, has OH sis always been so mean to you?!


----------



## JemmaLouise

aww Jox that's shitty :hugs: I never understand why people cannot just say congratulations even if they don't mean it, there is no need for her to treat you like that... nor your OH for that matter ! it's your life, your body and your baby so it's not her place to make comments... pfft... people :shrug:


----------



## ironmansmummy

Omg what a bitch Jox! Im so sorry she acted like that, and that your OH didnt defend you:hugs: some people just cant stand up to their families. If I were you id just steer clear of her seems like a very jealous negative person. You think she would be excited bout her kid having a cousin so close in age. :dohh:


----------



## Jox

They r all a lovely family and I've never had a falling out with any of them but they r a close family and it's hard becoming part of it. She's never been nasty but she a confident person who isn't afraid to say whatever even if it upsets somebody. Me and oh have fallen out a lot about it today :-( I feel totally let down by him. Even asked him if he thought his sisters husband would of sat back and watched his wife be spoken to like that and he said no!!!! It's gonna change an awful lot coz we saw a lot of his family and I'm just not gonna be happy or comfortable around them anymore knowing they'll will all no doubt be bitching about me seen as oh helped shove the knife in and make it look like it was me who was out of order.

When I found out I was pregnant when I had the mc it was only a few days after she found out she was pregnant, i was so worried then she'd feel we were stealing her thunder as it's taken her a long time to conceive. I've told oh for a while that our baby will live in the other babies shadow anyway and it's just gonna be the apcase even more now. Fuck it, my friends and family r happy xx

Sorry to go on about me :-(

I'm sure someone had a scan today? How did it go?

Xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

Hey lady :haha: if you need to off load then you know for sure we're here to listen :hugs: 

The main thing is if you are happy and your boys are happy then sod that side of the family if they're going to bitch, pregnancy should be a joyous thing, not a competition xx


----------



## kls9503

Jox, I'm so sorry. Sounds to me like she is green with jealousy and wanted to be the only pregnant one in the family. Totally think your OH should have taken your side quickly. A no brainer really, although men don't use their brain sometime!


----------



## Pippylu

Had my scan! So relieved and happy!!! All looks perfect and have been moved forward 2 days. Was 13 weeks tomorrow, now 13w1d. OH came with me, so he's off to bed a couple of hours late now. Have to wait a week for the combined results of the blood test and scan.

Can't see any nubs in the pics she gave me though. Twin A was being super stubborn and constantly rolling around, then would stay face down.

*Edit...I think baby b has a boy nub?
 



Attached Files:







2016-04-28 09.47.53.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 6









2016-04-28 09.46.48.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies had my scan follow up and bw went well although a bit disappointed in the ultrasound quality it was was a bit fuzzy and hard to see detail. I was told to drink 32 ounces of water but then the woman complained since my uterus is so tilted back she needed me to completely empty my bladder ugh but baby was super cute waved hi in the beginning then was hiccupping and playing with its face picking nose or sucking thumb maybe I'm received and excited to go maternity pants shopping I've gained about 4 lbs already and very tight with my pants and Capris


----------



## almosthere

Pippy just saw your post lovely scans great quality I'm so jealous ours is fuzzy it was pretty crappy quality was hoping to get a better look at my bus I gl Def feel like it's a boy before the scan and more so after swear I saw a punishment but the tech said it's too hard to tell.


----------



## Pippylu

Jox that's awful. She has no right to speak to you that way!!! It's her flesh and blood ffs! I'd be pissed at OH too.


----------



## Pippylu

Oh almost sorry you didn't get a clear scan! How adorable are they moving around? One of our was hiccuping too...and looked liked it was sucking it's thumb. I'm still in my same clothes but my work pants are down to the zipper now, my 3 buttons have been gradually staying undone...fortunately the shirts we wear are baggy so no one can tell. Will have get a bigger size pants soon.


----------



## almosthere

Haha yes mine are down to the zipper as well I've tried rubber bands but they snap lol its time for some new pants for sure


----------



## kls9503

So happy for you pippy! Great pics! I'm not sure of nubs on either ones, I'm terrible at that though. 

Almost - so sorry you didn't get good pics, I know that's got to be so disappointing. 

As far as maternity wear, I started wearing some last weekend and it is SO much more comfortable. I can't stand for anything tight feeling on my belly. It's so uncomfortable.


----------



## darkriver

Tomorrows the big day! Hopefully it will go fast but had a really rubbish night with my daughter. My ex husband is staying here for a couple of days for contact for Lucy and meant to be helping me. Well last night lucy fell asleep early after nursery. She always does anyway and nine I went to bed. Normally (and he knows this) I keep the kitchen door open and that way I can hear Lucy cry. He closed the door and when I finally heard Lucy she was in hysterics and really sobbing. I got out of bed and he saw me coming out said "Is that Lucy crying." Which tells me he knows its Lucy crying and he ignored her. This happened twice!!!

Then woke up to get a drink and he had drank two cans of diet coke. I have been rationing myself due to trying to cut down. For some reason this has really annoyed me.

Completely reminded me of one of the many reasons I dumped him.


----------



## smileyfaces

Pippy great scans! So glad everything was OK.

Almost sorry your scan was crappy quality :(


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Great scans ladies, almost sorry yours wasn't great quality mine wasn't either I felt silly but was quite disappointed in that. At least I had my private pic from 11 weeks, you have had a longer wait xx

Dark that's very annoying as that's exactly what happened last time he stayed isn't it! Sounds like he is lazy :( 

Jox what a total condescending cow your sister in law is. Sounds like she is definitly annoyed that she isn't the only pregnant lady in the family now! Oh well - that's tough luck!! Hope you are ok it really upset me when my friend reacted similarly to me, don't let it spoil this time xx

I would love to know what gender experts made of my scans but I don't think the nub is showing on either. The sonographer said that really for it to be quite accurate it needed to be a potty shot of the nub to see the angle properly. He did say our was sticking up which indicates box, but then again I googled last night and it's unbelievable how common it is to be told boy at 12, 13, 14 even 15 and 16 weeks and it then turn out baby is a girl! I'm not thinking it will be its just if I'm honest my body was telling me this baby is a girl, I haven't a clue now what to think X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

It's my eldest boys 8th birthday today! Where does the time go. Shame he has to go to school but we did celebrate at the weekend, going to open his presents after school and going to take tbem to the local restaurant / play gym place xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Almost how annoying. How come he is staying g with you?

Happy birthday to your son Elmo :cake: hope he has a great day x


----------



## smileyfaces

I'm off to work now. Could really do without it today my back is killing!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Aww I'm so glad the scans went well girls :hugs: although I'm sorry that your scan pic was disappointing almost x pippy can't really see a nub but I think the slightly flatter skull points boy if I'm not mistaken :shrug: 

Elmo, happy birthday to your Son :happydance: I hope he has a lovely time after school :)


----------



## Jox

Morning ladies, yeah for great scans but rubbish about the poor quality!!!

Happy birthday to ur son elmo, hope he has a lovely day!!!

After gender experts saying boy yesterday I'm totally back to 50/50 which I think is a good place to be lol

Last day off then weekend at work again. These weekends come round way too quickly, altho since due date moving my week change over day is a Sunday so I can look forward to that lol

My and oh have barely spoke to each other and no idea what is gonna happen with his sister. Just gonna find that I avoid family time now which is such a shame :-(

I was gonna take the boys to school and come back to bed but friends have suggested coffee which will actually probably be nice, like a little counselling session lol

Dark, he sounds bloody annoying!!!

Hope u all have lovely days X


----------



## Scarlett P

Pippy what lovely scans! Almost,'sorry to hear yours wasn't very clear. 

I started wearing my maternity jeans yesterday and they're soo comfy!

Elmo, happy birthday to your son. Hope you have a good time celebrating tonight. 

Dark, how frustrating for you. Does he have to stay with you when he's around? 

Jox hope you're feeling better today. Has OH apologised or said anything since?

Hope work goes well smiley!


----------



## darkriver

Hes on benefits and cant afford a hotel so he sleeps on my couch and gets in the way. I let him stay as otherwise my daughter will never she her dad. There relationship is already strained as he didnt see her for six months. 

Elmo happy birthday to your son. :)


----------



## Jox

I've just had a go at him as he was leaving for work. I have my consultant appt at 5pm and he asked if I was still picking him up for it. Then said it's hardly like we r on talking terms is it. So I went over again how th way he treated me yesterday is unforgivable. That it would be in any mans natural instinct to sand up for his missus, esp if she's carrying his baby yet he just sat there and let his sister talk to me the way she did and send me out of her dads house. All the time he did nothing. Even backed her up. And the fact he apologised to her but came home and argued with me. I've told him he's no man and needs to start thinking about his priorities because at the minute they r all wrong!!!

It's good u do it so Lucy can see her dad dark but totally frustrating on ur part xxx


----------



## JemmaLouise

I'm glad you've put him in his place Jox, now to hope he listens and understands what you are saying! 

dark, what an awkward situation, at least it shows you are mature in letting him stay over for access to Lucy, awful that it's the only way to get him to see her though :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jox I hope he's taken it on board, I agree with you completely, I know we are biased as pregnant women ourselves but I think you would struggle to find anyone who wouldn't see why you are justified in feeling that way! 

Smiley hope work goes quickly for you! 

Thank you everyone for your birthday wishes :)


----------



## ironmansmummy

Almost so sorry your scan pic wasnt great quality how frustrating!
Pippy great scan pictures xxx

Elmo happy birthday to your wee boy:cake:

Dark I agree with jemma it shows great understanding for you to have him staying with you to see your daughter. Next timw before he comes I would set down the rules and say if he is wanting to be there than He HAS to do his share he is her dad so should act like it!

Jox im glad you told your OH how you were feeling. I hope hes at work feeling pretty ashamed of himself right now!


----------



## Pippylu

Thanks ladies! I sent my scans away for ramzi nub theory, but they only sent baby A's back, saying it's a boy. I used a different email address. I figured they'd give me results for both like they did my first scan, but I guess you could see both on the one picture with my first scan, now they probably want me to pay twice to have them both done.

Nicely done Jox...men can be so insensitive. I hope he has good hard think about what you said!

Dark that sounds like an uncomfortable situation for you...he's lucky that you are so accommodating, you're doing a special thing for your daughter in letting him stay.


----------



## hunni12

Good morning Sunshines!! Even though it is raining here


----------



## hunni12

Hopefully things have died down jox .

@pippy: are they going to induce you or let the twins cook fully?

@almost ; there is a doctor here with ancient equipment here . I'm sorry about the quality of your scan.

Sorry if I missed anyone.. On my phone.


AFM, this medicine for morning sickness is working miracles. Although I got up to pee like 6 times last night. It feels weird being pregnant single and going through this alone, but I still cannot find myself to cry over this break up. I'm glad I found out he was cheating and what not


----------



## darkriver

I never grew up with a dad. My dad was mentally ill and I dont want Lucy to lose out. We had a horrible ending in our marriage, strain of the mc and his mental health and for a while it was touch and go about him being involved. However I encouraged him to remain in contact and he visits sparingly.


----------



## JemmaLouise

I never had that situation with my dad but I know what it's like to try and maintain contact with your childs father... Only recently has Riley's dad had an epiphany and wanted contact but he doesn't seem bothered. I went berserk at him couple days ago because it's been 3 months since he last bothered to come see him. I hate him being here as he acts like he is super parent and gives ME advice on a child I have raised daily for 4 years and he has seen 5/6 times :dohh: 

I hate lazy fathers !!


----------



## Jox

Just been lurking in 1st tri and can't believe there r people now due in January!!!! It doesn't feel 2 minutes since we were getting our bfps lol x


----------



## darkriver

I know I was thinking that Jox. Its hard to believe. Scan tomorrow.


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox I hope he has taken what you have said on board! You are 100% in the right. Has he apologized yet?


----------



## almosthere

Dark how exciting your scan is tomorrow best of luck!

Thanks ladies I'm totally bummed but just happy baby is looking healthy so far! Super gaggy brushing my teeth this am so annoying haha.

I also saw January dds and was surprised it was possible already haha it is moving along fast by June we will all be halfway there!


----------



## almosthere

Oh and apparently I may have a uti got bloodwork done and two urine samples one at drs one at hospital and the drs found blood in my urine and low white blood count so we will see by tomorrow hopefully I might need antibiotics I had no idea I had a uti if that's the case bc I pee all the time anyway!


----------



## Isme

Hey guys! Trying to catch up, but I wanted to pop in and introduce myself. I haven't joined until now because I kind feel like I don't belong anywhere. My due date is around November 30th (possibly a day or two sooner), but I seem to go a couple days past my due date, so I may go into December. However, my first two were surprises, so it's possible that they didn't have the exact due date correct because I wasn't really tracking my cycles. One can always hope. I'd love to have a little November Nugget!

So I'm 31 and I'm pregnant with my 3rd. It took us a year of TTC to get here. It was a long time waiting to try before that, though, as my youngest will be 8 years old in a month.

I'm still very cautiously expecting. I had some drama with my midwife at the beginning because I was scheduled for an appointment too soon and she doubted the pregnancy's viability due to a faint test line. It turned out that my HCG levels were on the lower side of normal, but they were doubling perfectly. (664 at 4w6d and 7600-ish at 5w6d.) I did have an early scan at 5w6d and it showed a perfect gestational sac in my uterus... but I was right at the point where either a yolk or fetal pole might have been expected, and none was visible. The sonographer didn't seem concerned, but I've spent every day since that even worrying about blighted ovums and such. 

I'm 9 weeks now and just had my first "real" midwife appointment yesterday. I had a better experience this time, which was a relief because I really wanted to deliver at the maternity center where I had my youngest, but wouldn't have been able to if the midwife was still rude. (Putting it nicely. lol) The midwife had agreed to send me for a scan to double check viability, but when I started asking about prenatal testing, she said she would combine both ultrasounds... so now I have to wait two more weeks to know if I even have a living baby in there. It is driving me crazy.

Anywho, I think that sums me up for now. It's nice "meet" all of you! :flower:


----------



## Jox

Hi isme :wave: and welcome!!

The early months r so difficult!!! Would u not consider getting a private scan? Sometimes it came bring huge reasurrance X

It doesn't matter that ur little one may be born is December. There's a few of us here who actually have late October due date who go overdue usually and myself will actually be having baby in the middle of October but these ladies r just so lovely!!!

R they ur daughters in ur pic? Beautiful girls for sure!!

Xxx


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Isme said:


> Hey guys! Trying to catch up, but I wanted to pop in and introduce myself. I haven't joined until now because I kind feel like I don't belong anywhere. My due date is around November 30th (possibly a day or two sooner), but I seem to go a couple days past my due date, so I may go into December. However, my first two were surprises, so it's possible that they didn't have the exact due date correct because I wasn't really tracking my cycles. One can always hope. I'd love to have a little November Nugget!
> 
> So I'm 31 and I'm pregnant with my 3rd. It took us a year of TTC to get here. It was a long time waiting to try before that, though, as my youngest will be 8 years old in a month.
> 
> I'm still very cautiously expecting. I had some drama with my midwife at the beginning because I was scheduled for an appointment too soon and she doubted the pregnancy's viability due to a faint test line. It turned out that my HCG levels were on the lower side of normal, but they were doubling perfectly. (664 at 4w6d and 7600-ish at 5w6d.) I did have an early scan at 5w6d and it showed a perfect gestational sac in my uterus... but I was right at the point where either a yolk or fetal pole might have been expected, and none was visible. The sonographer didn't seem concerned, but I've spent every day since that even worrying about blighted ovums and such.
> 
> I'm 9 weeks now and just had my first "real" midwife appointment yesterday. I had a better experience this time, which was a relief because I really wanted to deliver at the maternity center where I had my youngest, but wouldn't have been able to if the midwife was still rude. (Putting it nicely. lol) The midwife had agreed to send me for a scan to double check viability, but when I started asking about prenatal testing, she said she would combine both ultrasounds... so now I have to wait two more weeks to know if I even have a living baby in there. It is driving me crazy.
> 
> Anywho, I think that sums me up for now. It's nice "meet" all of you! :flower:



Welcome! I'm also 31 & this is my 3rd :)


----------



## sn0wbunnie

If there is someone that hasn't been added to the main page, or if someone's info has changed, please message me & let me know. It's so hard to keep up in this thread!


----------



## darkriver

Hi Isme welcome :hug:


----------



## Isme

Jox said:


> Hi isme :wave: and welcome!!
> 
> The early months r so difficult!!! Would u not consider getting a private scan? Sometimes it came bring huge reasurrance X
> 
> It doesn't matter that ur little one may be born is December. There's a few of us here who actually have late October due date who go overdue usually and myself will actually be having baby in the middle of October but these ladies r just so lovely!!!
> 
> R they ur daughters in ur pic? Beautiful girls for sure!!
> 
> Xxx

Thanks for the welcome, Jox! Congratulations on your October baby. I have an October birthday and it is the best. October is my favorite month. :D

I desperately want a private scan, but I'm in the states and can't find anyone here that will do them this early. Everyone just offers keepsake and gender determination ultrasounds starting in the second trimester. It's driving me batty, because I just really want to know if there is even a baby in there. It sounds awful, but if the pregnancy isn't viable, I just want to take care of it and move on. The worst part for me is thinking that I'm wasting this time. I'm not getting any younger, and it took us a year to fall pregnant with this one. I really don't want to waste even two more weeks unnecessarily. :(

And yes, those are my girls. Thank you very much! I love them to pieces. They will make great big sisters if they ever get the chance. We had a foster daughter (of sorts) for 8 months, and when she was gone it left such a hole in our family. I know my youngest, especially, will be thrilled to have another baby in the house. :)


----------



## Isme

Thanks for the welcome Snowbunnie and Darkriver! :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi isme. All are welcome here. I'm due October :)


----------



## Scarlett P

Hi Isme! I'm due Oct but sure my dates are a little out as I was charting my cycles. So will you get a DD at next scan?

Jox hope you're having a better day? 

Dark hope Lucy's dad has pulled his weight today. 

Elmo, hope you had fun this afternoon celebrating! 

Hunni :big hugs: it must be so hard but you're defo better off without him. 

Smiley hope your back is ok. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone. We're still away and it's hard to keep on top of everything!


----------



## almosthere

Welcome is me and congrats!


----------



## Pippylu

Welcome Isme!!! I'm due 2nd Nov but will most likely be early - mid October with twins on board. This is a great group of ladies, you'd be welcome here even if you were due well into December!

Hunni I don't know, I'm yet to see an obs but am thinking being induced is a possibility as is a c section because it looks like the twins share a fused placenta. Makes me higher risk and will need even more monitoring. I won't get confirmation until my obs appt which will be after I see the Dr for my NT blood/scan results next week.

Hugs to all you ladies who have or are doing the hard yards with absent ex's/fathers! :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Pippy sorry to hear that increases your risk I'm this shared placenta rare or common amongst twins?

So I am so bad I craved original dorito's ate half a medium size bag my stomach is so full bc I ate them during and after dinner chicken mashed potatoes and avocado and had some cinnimon crunch cereal which I also craved I texted dh asking for tropical fruit Starburst candy is the biggest craving I try not to give in all the time but it's just one of those I'm pregnant days and I want what I want and now! Too bad dh won't be home for hours


----------



## Pippylu

I don't think it's common for fraternal twins. There's a chance that even fused they are still receiving their own nutrients etc, rather than one more than the other, but we won't know until I see an obs. I hope it's not high risk as all the extra appts are going to be an issue with work. 

I had a massive bowl of dorito's Wednesday night after work...covered in salsa, melted cheese and sour cream. Seriously so good but makes me so bloated. Lucky OH is on night shift or I'd be in trouble for eating too much rubbish. Had a takeaway burger the night before that...and for lunch on Monday lol. Today I'll be having a big bowl of hot chips and gravy for lunch at work. Somehow I'm a kilo down from my last Dr appt!


----------



## almosthere

Oh my that sounds amazing but dangerous hahaha 

I hope all goes well pippy it's probably a very good idea to be monitored by a specialist although I understand the tricky part with work.

Dh is almost home I'll be so sad if he didn't see my text to get Starburst lol TGIF to those that work Friday tomorrow Woot woot!


----------



## Pippylu

Thanks almost!

Today is Friday here but I'm working the whole weekend, 11 hours each day booo :nope:


----------



## darkriver

Todays the day. He helped a bit yesterday but went mysteriously deaf again during the night. However I have to take what I can get lol.

Nervous for my scan later.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Dark hope scan goes well my love :)

Scarlet hope you are still enjoying your time away chick! 

Pippy I'm sorry about the complications, I watched a very interesting program on twin to twin transfusion is it? Hopefully this isn't the case but even if it is there where lots of cases where everything was just fine, just meant lots of monitoring xxx

Isme - welcome! Doesn't matter when you are due we will have anybody won't we girls! We are a friendly chatty group and your most welcome! Congratulations on your pregnancy after your long wait and I bet everything is just fine, hope the time doesn't drag too badly until your scan xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

Morning girls :hugs: 

Welcome isme! Congratulations on your pregnancy, it's no problem being a potential December bubs, I'm also one of the October ones but this group is too lush to leave :D 

pippy, I'm sure everything will go absolutely fine for you, it's probably a good thing to get extra monitoring anyway, means you can keep a close eye on those babies x

dark, good luck for your scan today, can't wait to hear how it goes :hugs: 

no news from me... except a have a lovely new spot on my face... this pregnancy is being so mean to me :shrug:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Boo to spots Jemma!

I am 14 weeks today!! I can't believe it :) 

I have been a bit naughty today, have kept the boys off school for a duvet day, I wouldn't normally do it but they where so tired from late night last night, it's snowing, so have let them stay home to snuggle and play with Tylers birthday presents x


----------



## Scarlett P

Good luck today Dark! What time is it? 

Happy 14 weeks Elmo! I can't wait to see that lemon on Sunday :haha: yes having a lovely time thank you, will be sad to leave tomorrow and for us to be back to work after the bank hol. 

Sorry to hear that Pippy and sorry for being dumb, does that mean they're stuck together? 

Almost, did you get your sweets?! I ate three bags of strawberry laces the other night, two of them were the fizzy ones too! I hope my eating and cravings calm down soon :blush:


----------



## Scarlett P

Jemma I feel your pain, I've been really spotty this pregnancy too. And I'm so awful for picking! 

Elmo that sounds lovely enjoy your day!


----------



## darkriver

Scan is at half one. Were leaving at quater to 12. I am dreading it because i have to drink a load of water and try to keep it in:haha::haha:.


----------



## smileyfaces

Pippy I hope all goes well at your appointment :hugs: and there are as few complications as possible!

Almost that sounds so good! I hope you got your starburst!

Good luck for the scan dark.

Scarlett hope you're having a great time x


----------



## smileyfaces

Happy 14 weeks Elmo :happydance: xx

I have become very spotty too!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Oooh happy 14 weeks Elmo!! :happydance:

Glad I'm not the only one, I never get spots normally... anyone have any spot reducing strategies??


----------



## Jox

Happy scan day dark!! Excited for u!!

Happy 14 weeks elmo, I took can't wait to see that lemon on Sunday Scarlett lo.

Isme, hopefully ur scan will come round super quick. I had 2 early scans in this pregnancy and even with that felt like I was going a bit doolaly.

As for me, still feel like crap if I'm honest :cry: me and OH still barely speaking. I came straight to bed after the boys at 7 yesterday, asleep for half 9. Won't be seeing him the next 2 days coz he's working 8-5pm and I'm working 6-2am. I just can't get over what happened :-(

Had my consultant appt yesterday. It was pretty pointless tbh. It wasn't my actually consultant. She's gonna write to the geneticist regarding the chromosome deletion to see what they say. She also wrote down growth scan 28, 32 and 36 weeks. NO CHANCE!!! I had them 2 weekly from about 25 weeks with Logan and that is exactly what I want again. The plan I had in place with Logan got him here safely, which compared to my previous 2 pregnancies was a miracle so why would they consider doing anything different!!!! Anyway, I'm booked in to see my actual consultant the week after my 20 week scan so I will sort it all then.

Work tonight, I could cry and the thought of it if I'm honest. Just feeling a bit down. Sorry for the woe is me post.

Hope u all have lovely days today's xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Mine where really bad at first, I don't know if my hormones calmed down or if my strategies worked? I stopped using primer and foundations and switched to only using my garnier be cream for oily skin so it had no oil in it, I use a little fake tan to give me a glow so I don't need the make up and weirdly it seems to help get rid of spots too I don't know why, maybe it is drying? I also stopped using all my expensive lotions and potions and just use the clean and clear clay cleanser and cold water, it's been tonnes better xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ah Jox no wonder you are feeling down. I'm sure you left the consultants feeling really pissed off and frustrated but try stay calm and tell yourself that won't be happening, you won't accept it and you will be having your regular scans as you did with Logan. I would be exactly the same. Hopefully when you see your actual consultant it will be a different story Hun, it can't have helped at all that you didn't have OH to talk it over with and get comfort. Sorry you are going through this crappy time with OH Hun, we are all here for you xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox :hugs: call in sick to work chick, you don't want to be going in work for a late shift when you feel so shit. :hugs: has your OH still not apologiised? And has your SIL spoken to you since? You shouldn't be feeling like this about your happy time xxx


----------



## JemmaLouise

aww Jox :hugs: I'm sorry it's a bit crappy at the moment, hopefully when you eventually cross paths again in a couple of days you'll be in a better place with OH. As for your plan, you push for whatever it is that makes you comfortable about getting bubs here safely xx

Elmo, I might try using a bit of fake tan instead of my foundation as it's quite heavy. Going to get a decent cleanser too, see if that helps :)


----------



## Pippylu

Scarlett not a dumb question at all! It's actually just where the 2 placentas have joined together. It can mean that one baby will end up growing slower than the other, they monitor you just in case they need to intervene.

Jox sorry your having such a crappy time of it lately x

Good luck at your scan dark!


----------



## almosthere

No no sweets for me ladies dh forgot I was so disappointed haha I had a bowl of cinnimon toast cereal instead as its another craving dh did have to pick up food after work and gets home late so I won't blame him for forgetting.

Dark gl at your scan today!

Jox sorry your having a hard time right now big hugs!


----------



## Jox

Sil sent a msg the same day, not apologising, just saying she won't apologise just coz I didn't see her face when she saw the scan pic ?!?!?! And that of course she's happy for us and why wouldn't she be blah blah blah. If that's the way she reacts when she's happy for someone I'd hate to see if she wasn't!! It doesn't change how she spoke to me nor OHs reaction. OH has apologised lots but it means nothing because it shouldn't of happened. I may be being hard on him but he's hurt me.

If I'm honest I'm not too concerned with the consultant appt yesterday because I know I'll kick up enough of s fuss to get the 2 weekly scans. I had them with Leo and they save him and I had them with Logan and they played a part for him getting here safely. Plus my wellbeing and mental state is just as important in all of this. I know from Kasper and Leo that in a month my baby can go from being fine to dying so no way I will allow 4 weeks between scans. Anyway.

If got a couple of spots at the mo altho seem to have avoided them up until now!! Hope they r just one offs lol

I wish I could call sick to work but if feel bad plus I can't really afford to. Just have to think it's 8 hrs, that's all. I've got next weekend off too so something to look forward to x


----------



## darkriver

Hi ladies i had a great scan and date has been moved again. 5th November. Baby was upside down lol


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yaay glad all went well! X


----------



## hunni12

@jox: Sorry everything has been so rough, but she needs to get off her high horse and apologize. Some people act as if they are going to die if they say "I'm sorry".

@Dark: Glad your scan went well!!



Guyssssssssssssss I found baba on the doppler at home last night. He or she kept moving lol. 170 bpm!! It was heaven.


----------



## Jox

So glad u had a fab scan dark!!! So pleased for u!!

Yay for finding hb hunni!!!


----------



## Scarlett P

That's great news about your scan dark and also for Doppler Hunni. 

I've started using a bit of bio oil on my face at night instead of cream - like rubbing what's left from doing tummy and thighs and also changed my face wash (using DD sensitive wash from the dr!) and that's helped my skin is defo less greasy. 

Urgh I hate it when people half apologise but then take it away again at the same time like your SiL has Jox. What was the point in sending that message in the first place?! I think you're right to back right off and have some space away from them. Hope OH says sorry to you soon. 

We're at soft play, most expensive one I've ever been to - £4 for a 2 year old. Back home I've never paid that, it was bit of a shock. Hubby is playing with her so I can put my feet up. We've been bickering quite a bit recently and just kinda cleared the air (I hope). It started before the holiday, just rubbing each other up the wrong way iykwim?! 

Hope everyone else is having a good day &#128522;x


----------



## darkriver

Here is my wonderful monkey, I have a boy vibe. I have decided I wont be having a private scan.
 



Attached Files:







13124877_720732611397555_1991433334699971184_n.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Jox

There's one near me that costs about that Scarlett!!! Usually they r no more than £3 or £5 with a meal included!!


----------



## Jox

Aww lovely dark!!! Xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Yes, I was expecting £3 or under as she's so little and it's during term time etc. Oh well she's having a fab time. 

Dark, that's a lovely scan


----------



## Christina86

So my OB put me on reglan for the morning sickness. I have had to take it 4x a day because otherwise I can't eat. That's all fine and I don't mind, makes me feel more normal. Anyway, as I was getting ready this morning I noticed something wet. I started lactating again! It's full milk. I stopped breastfeeding my dd 6mo ago and haven't leaked at all. It's not a lot but def it is noticeable. Not sure what to do? Just wear breast pads? Hope it doesn't get worse? My boobs hurt! Almost to the point where if I tried to pump I may be able to just store some. 

Didn't realize reglan helps milk production as well as the morning sickness.


----------



## smileyfaces

Great scan Dark!

Wow all softplays are £4/5 where I am no matter what age. Under 1's are normally free though.

I'm just at a bday party with Oscar. Will catch up soon x


----------



## almosthere

Looks like I don't have a uti they said myb cross contamination w my urine sample so that's good news and dark great scan I also have boy vibes for my growing bean the more I think about it I won't be disappointed either way a same sex sibling relationship is adorable and maybe more bonding although maybe not it depends on personalities too but ide be quite happy with another little boy or a girl :)


----------



## almosthere

Dark Im guessing girl from your scan!


----------



## darkriver

almosthere said:


> Dark Im guessing girl from your scan!

I am getting a boy vibe but I am never right about these things.:haha:


----------



## ironmansmummy

Dark i say boy too x


----------



## smileyfaces

I'd say boy from the scan dark :)

Christina how odd! Although I must admit that I have had the odd wet patch on my boob already and I did with my youngest son too. But defo not like you are describing! I would just wear pads for now and hope for the beat. Sorry you have had such a rough time with MS :hugs:

Yay for Doppler hunni.

Scarlett are you having a nice time?

Jox I hope work goes quickly x

Elmo did you enjoy your day with the boys??


----------



## Christina86

It explains why my dd has been trying to latch on recently! I actually think I moved her away and was like "child no... You have 12 teeth and bite!"

It's just so weird. I was in awe this morning. Maybe my body just thinks I'm trying to re lactate? Idk. I'llrun up to the hospitals lactation area Monday and talk with her bc I'm at a loss. Lol


----------



## Scarlett P

Yes having a lovely time. Just nice to get away from home and all the jobs that always need doing. We've had quite a lazy day today and heading back tomorrow although still got a nice weekend planned. Where abouts do you live smiley? 

Christina how frustrating for you. Hope it's just a one off and stops soon. 

Lovely scan dark!

Ive eaten so many fizzy sweets my tongue is sore again :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Yes very odd Christina!! But better than morning sickness I suppose :haha:

Glad you have had a nice time Scarlett. I live in the Warrington/Wigan area :) 

Omg I was eating these Xtreme Chewitts before and they were really sour and soooo good. I was in Home Bargains earlier too and was trying to look for fizzy sweets there too. Maybe I am getting the same craving as you haha. Hope your tongue feels better soon x


----------



## Scarlett P

I thought you were going to
Say London with you saying about soft play prices. Maybe it's a Midlands / Northern thing?! 

When I was pregnant with Orla I was obsessed with maltesers. I couldn't get enough, it wasn't just the chocolate it was how they crunched. I was hoping this time I'd want healthy food or I'd lose my appetite... 

My sis is craving fizzy sweets too and she's carrying a girl. Although my friend did through two of her pregnancies and they were both boys... 

I know this might sound silly, but I'm really looking forward to breast feeding again. I stopped 7 months ago and I still miss it!


----------



## Scarlett P

https://www.facebook.com/SamJamBalu/posts/10154344172142150

Does this work? It's a link to amazing Facebook post I just saw of pics inside the womb...


----------



## Scarlett P

Ah it didn't Work when I tried it from here, that's a shame. Sorry!


----------



## twickywabbit

Ladies I am so behind that I am not even going to attempt to catch up lol. But I had a Dr appt today and heard the heartbeat for the first time. 165 and strong. :)


----------



## almosthere

Great news twicky!

Are fizzy sweets sour candy? Lol 

Have had stomach ache after eating dinner but I think part because I need to have have a bowl movement which is weird I've gone three times already today


----------



## darkriver

Currently awake at 3am. Softplay here is about 3.50-5 pounds.


----------



## Christina86

I'm trying to go to sleep and it's not working. Laid in bed for nearly an hour. Keep coughing. Oh well. I might take some Benadryl tonight.


----------



## hunni12

Well I have a private scan set for tomorrow at 230pm. Only booked it since I won't see bubs until 6 more weeks :(


----------



## Isme

Darkriver- that's a great looking scan! I don't know how to guess at gender, but I predict that it will be a total cutie! :D

Christina- Sorry you're feeling sick. That is the worst. I wasn't able to sleep at all last night (finally drifted off around 6am), and I'm not even sick. Just nauseated and couldn't get comfortable. It should be against the rules for pregnant women to get colds on top of everything else. :(

Hunni- So excited for your scan tomorrow. I hope you have a great time. :D We are really close in gestation, so I can't wait to see what your little bean looks like! I really wish I could find a place to do a private scan here in the US. I still have two weeks until my NT scan, and the wait is killing me. I just want to know if there is a living baby in there.


----------



## darkriver

If my bubs is anything like my DD he/she will. Hunni good luck for your scan and christine hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Morning girls :hugs: 

&#9825; dark, I'm so glad your scan went well, great looking bubs :hugs: 

&#9825; hunni, good luck with your scan 

&#9825; sorry to all those not sleeping, i find initially getting to sleep hard work but watching david attenborough on YouTube chills me out and I sleep v quickly after :hugs: 

&#9825; twicky, great news on the hb :happydance: 

Sorry if I missed anything else, I've woke up feeling absolutely starving, to the point I actually feel sick :shrug: Also anyone else finding that they can feel an obstruction when they bend over?? Like I can feel my "bump" but I can't see it yet... sorry if that makes no sense :nope: I also believe I'm getting round ligament pains quite often now


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yes Jemma I know exactly what your describing I don't have a massive bump or anything but I found it really awkward to put my new sandles on, had to lift my feet to the side because I couldn't bend to them?!

Morning everyone! Sorry I have forgotten half of what I read! Hope everyone is ok :)

Dark if we are all placing bets then I think scan looks girly just based on round head but I'm not expert! 

Feeling bit sick again this morning, noticed I have the past few days! Got a birthday party to go to this morning and then we are popping up to mamas and papas because our furniture set has gone down £90 in price in another sale so we will get that knocked off and pay some money on also! X

Have a nice weekend everyone xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Yes jemma I know exactly what you mean. I get that too and its been much worse this week! Hard to bend over etc


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs for feeling sick jemma and Elmo! My morning sickness has finally passed thank goodness!!


----------



## JemmaLouise

phew I'm glad it's not just me, I was thinking no way can I be struggling already :haha: noticed it when I was putting on my slipper socks :haha: 

Elmo, I hope you are feeling alright for the party :hugs: have fun shopping though :D 

I almost forgot, my ickle boy is 4 tomorrow!! :cloud9: I can't believe where the time has gone :cry: the 4 of us are going bowling and for food tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Aw happy birthday for tomorrow Riley!


----------



## JemmaLouise

... oh I hope I'm alright to do bowling :shrug: I use the light balls anyway, I'm so weak :rofl:


----------



## darkriver

Ugh still exhuasted, Lucy thankfully was asleep until 7:30 am but I lay awake for at least 2 and half hours unable to get into a comfortable position. If I laid on my right side the pain was incredible. Havent got anything planned today.


----------



## Jox

Morning ladies xx

Got my results today from my downs screening. 1 in 100,000 for Edwards etc and 1 in 29,000 for downs so good results 

Work was surprisingly ok last night and I wasn't overly tired either. Whether that's coz I've past the first tri tiredness or because I must of slept about 14 hrs in the previous 24 :haha: 

I've brought the boys to soft play for a few hrs to burn off some energy. One near us does an early bird sometimes if u arrive before 12pm so it was only £2 each. I've also seen they have an offer on June and July parties so might book ds3 a party  Back at work at 6.

Hunni, did I see u have a scan today? I hope it goes well and baby foes lots of dancing for u!!

I can't believe I'm 14 weeks tomorrow. Feels like I've skipped a whole week being put forward 4 days lol


----------



## hunni12

Happy birthday Riley :)

@Isme: I'm sure your bubs is fine. Have you thought about getting a home Doppler? It gives me a lot of reassuring.

@jox: it is in 8 hours lol. I'm glad to see you feeling better and heading out of the war zone (1st tri)

Morning to everyone :).

So....did anyone get implantation symptoms with their LO's?.

With RJ I was at a meeting at work and got the most painful cramp through my entire uterus that lasted a second.

This one I was on the way to work and got a sharp jab on my right side lasted a second but I cramped from then into my 6w. I remember putting a pad on because I was cramping that bad lol.

No bleeding either time


----------



## almosthere

Sorry for those of you sick and not sleeping well. Because of having to side sleep I toss and turn all night I'm a tummy sleeper naturally!

Hunni best of luck at your scan today!

It's almost May ladies one more day! One month closer to our due dates crazy!


----------



## Christina86

JemmaLouise said:


> ... oh I hope I'm alright to do bowling :shrug: I use the light balls anyway, I'm so weak :rofl:

I went bowling when pregnant with my dd. My only issue is I was throwing up so much I had to run to the bathroom every frame. Haha


----------



## almosthere

I just had whole grain toast with butter avacado tomato and colby jack cheese and seasoning salt amazing and healthy a quick lunch or breakfast recipe for anyone who enjoys those food items! :)


----------



## hunni12

This was amazing baby was just moving!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160430_152541.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 11









IMG_20160430_152616.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## darkriver

Brilliant scan hunni.

Ladies my hearts breaking for my daughter. The dad has decided that he wants nothing to do with her. I am so upset. This is already his second chance after her birthday when he decided this for the first time.


----------



## Jox

Aww lovely scan hunni!!!

What dark? So he's just spent a fee days with er to decide he no longer wants to be in her life? Fine, cut him off!! She doesn't need him and his loss. He cant treat her like that x

U at work and swear I can feel bubs kicking x


----------



## darkriver

I am so disgusting with him. Lucy wouldnt go anywhere near him whilst he was here. If i went to toilet she sobbed her heart out and she wouldnt let him pick her up. If he did her bottom lip trembled and she strained away. The whole visit has been awful.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Just a quick post to say dark I'm so sorry, what a complete waste of space, it's so sad but now he has made his decision he can live with it, if this is the second time then I personally would not let him back in again, she isn't a toy and he can't do this to you both. Hope you are ok xx

Huni lovely scan xx


----------



## Isme

Darkriver- I'm so sorry to hear that. I can tell how much you wanted things to be different for her. That man is worthless, and she is honestly better off without him. It's just as well that he's showing his true colors now while she is so young. I honestly wouldn't give him any more chances. He doesn't get to pop in and out if her life as it suits him. She doesn't need that crap. :(


----------



## Isme

Hunni- That scan looks wonderful. Glad everything went well!!! You mentioned before that a doppler has given you peace of mind... I take that to mean you have been able to find your baby's heartbeat with one already? If so, do you mind sharing the brand?


----------



## almosthere

Hunni glad your scan went well!

Dark I'm so sorry very sad this happend to my nephew when my sister n law separated with his dad he totally left his life when he was 3 or 4 I want to say so sad but it shows a lot about them as a person.


----------



## Jox

Isme, I found baby's hb at 9+4 using the sonoline b!! I'd been looking for a week to 10 days before that. For a week or 2 after that I still didn't find it every time but that was the first time. Have u had a Doppler with either of ur daughters? I'd almost say if uve never done it before then it may be very early for u and only cause u more worry. They can be very difficult to find!!!!

Finished work and just got into bed. At work Tuesday day then I have a week off!! Got my dad visiting next weekend plus stepson weekend so it is gonna be hectic, I'll probably be wishing I was at work.

I'm very nearly convinced that I'm feeling baby today. I've been feeling it for a week or so but it feels more prominent tonight x


----------



## smileyfaces

Hunni great scan!

Jox glad your odds of Edwards and downs came back low :D

Dark he sounds Luke a waste of space...his loss. Don't let him back again.

Jox I am definitely feeling baby too...started at about 12 weeks with flutters but feeling much more prominent these last few days.


----------



## hunni12

@dark: Tell him to fuck off then! she will be just fine with you as her mother hun.

@isme: Yess this doppler has saved me from freaking out. I used it at 8w 4d and could not find nothing. Ended up finding it at 9w 3d/. Here is the link for the one i bought off ebay: 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/LCD-Prenat...985674?hash=item3ce64f2a8a:g:FxsAAOSwo0JWGICj




OMG ladies, so I was at this gas station and guess who i run into?! The dad/ex....apparently he wants to be in baby life. I made it very clear to him that we will not repair the relationship, but I will not rob another child from having both their parents being apart of their lives.

Oh and the tech said my placenta (yay it is there!) is on my left side!!


----------



## darkriver

Wow. Glad your ex wants to be involved.


----------



## Scarlett P

Dark I'm so sorry to hear your what your ex has said :hugs: what an idiot. Defo think you and Lucy will be better of without him and you can do that with a clean conscious as you know you've tried. 

Hunni what a lovely scan. And pleased ex has said he does want to be involved, hope he can make a good dad. 

Sorry to all the ladies not sleeping, that's really rubbish. I'm not having that problem but having really bad vertigo last few days, it's awful! Never had it with DD. 

Wow Jox, that's quick and brilliant news! Still waiting here, they said it could be three weeks!! But that if it was bad news would hear sooner. 

Defo feeling flutters here and have been for a bit. Especially after I've eaten - and it's defo not wind now :haha:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Think I am just starting to feel something too! I have anterior placenta so it's not as often but I'm starting to feel something! X


----------



## Jox

Happy 14 weeks Scarlett :happydance:

Can't believe I'm 14 weeks!!!!

Yes it was very quick results, only had the tests done Tuesday!!!

That's good he wants to be involved hunni, just don't let him take the piss X

With the boys my movements started at little popping feelings where as this time they actually feel like little kicks, just one at a time and internal but I'm feeling it quite a few times a day!!

15 days till gender scan :happydance:

Off out for dinner with my sister and kids later xx


----------



## almosthere

That's nice news hunni


----------



## smileyfaces

Happy 14 weeks Scarlett and Jox!

Enjoy your dinner with sister and kids!

I'm making a roast. Feel rotten today though, full of a cold!


----------



## Jox

Oh u can't beat a roast dinner!!!

14 week bump x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 56.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## almosthere

Jox adorable bump love it! How exciting your feeling baby I can't wait for the kicks and hiccups lol


----------



## smileyfaces

Yay for bump! I did mine the other day but posted in my journal! I will post here too...


Spoiler
https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/Mobile%20Uploads/20160429_081312.jpg


----------



## almosthere

Smiley cute bump too so exciting to start showing I can still hide mine pretty well at work parents will learn I'm expecting soon though I think in the next few weeks my boss will send an email out to parents none of my kids have noticed yet they are 3 and younger. I bought some stretchy waist shorts and summer pants and flow stretchy tops the r tore hardly had maternity clothing so I figured figured a size up in summer with stretchy bands will be enough we will all be biggest in the fall anyway


----------



## darkriver

Hi Ladies thank you for your support. I am still upset about the situation and probably will continue to be. However, I am seeing that he isn't worth mine or Lucy's time.

As for bub related. I found my Doppler however I tried to use shower gel and the static on it was unbelievable. I have an amazing little bump now. I have decided to cheer myself up to book a gender scan. if my best friend can take us. I was going to wait but I need a distraction lol. 

Anyone have round ligament pain? I had a horrible pain in my groin this morning and honestly thought I was miscarrying.


----------



## almosthere

Dark I have since pretty early on but it seems to have subsided it's always when I stand up after sitting on the couch but it only lasts a couple minutes it's like a rubber band snapping hurts like hell


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi all hope you have had a nice day! Me and DH and the kids have been looking at prams again to make sure there was nothing more affordable that we liked, we had previously picked the joolz day discovery limited edition but I just never got a feeling of excitement from it, we have now decided on the Stokke Trailz!! I am so excited we have changed our order, it's over budget but DH is brill and managed to find seperate price matches for the chassis, the carrycot and the car seat, plus we are going to not buy the older seat unit until we need it so that will spread the cost. I'm in love! Lol 
Here's my bump pic xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JemmaLouise

You all have such lovely looking bumps... I just look fat :cry:


----------



## smileyfaces

Great bump Elmo!

Jemma I just look fat too but I'm gonna take a pic every week to document change! There's already a noticeable difference between my 12 and 14 week pics!


----------



## smileyfaces

PS) Elmo I didn't even know mamas and papas stocked other brands of prams!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ooh yea they have quite a few smiley! I think my 8 week pic is the biggest so far haha I must have been so bloated! X


----------



## almosthere

Cute bump elmo!

So I would guess baby is ok but my son rolled out of bed by accident I was on the floor he was waking from nap and he fell he's prob 30lbs now all his dead weight on my left upper leg a couple mins later a little cramping pain on same side on uterus should I call my dr the cramping was very brief maybe 15 seconds then went away


----------



## smileyfaces

Almost...my 30-odd pound 3 year old was bouncing on my bed when he suddenly decided to jump on my stomach! This was about a month ago and all was fine. I'd say you're okay but call if you are concerned about the cramping!


----------



## almosthere

Ya the cramping is what scared me but I am so anxious I don't want to bother the dr on a Sunday if it seems silly


----------



## Scarlett P

Hello ladies! And yes happy 14 weeks Jox!

Lovely bump pics, I really
Should start taking some but still feel fat too Jemma! Big difference if I do and don't hold my tummy in and if first or last thing of day... 

Smiley hope you're better. And Almost you're ok?

Elmo and Jox sounds like lovely days. We've been at a May Day festival eating a picnic in the rain! Still lots of fun though :) 

Dark big :hugs: you and Lucy are defo better off without him


----------



## hunni12

This is me at 2 1/2 months
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160501_151057.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## darkriver

Oh i turned 13weeks yesterday. Where has the time gone. Twice i have been moved forward in this pregnancy. On thing i am not enjoying at the moment my sensitive smell.

I went to check on Lucy as i thought i heard her cry. I walked into find her asleep but the biggest poo smell ever. Bless her, i speedy changed her bum whilst trying not to gag.


----------



## almosthere

My leg feels fine now maybe the impact sent a pain up my leg to my uterus babies are so protected in the womb anyway it's prob fine


----------



## Scarlett P

Happy Bank Holiday UK ladies. A Monday we're happy to see &#128514;


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Nothing beats a bank holiday Monday does it Scarlett! :)

It's a good job as my back has gone, I have been dreading it happening as I can't take all my prescription for it. I have ended up taking a co-codomal 15/500, I googled a lot and seems to be fine but avoid in third trimester. Bit upset as up until now I hadn't even taken a paracetomol. It's made me feel really sick as well so kind of wish I hadn't bothered but I can barely move! 

Almost hope you are ok xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Looking good hunni.

Hope you feel okay today almost

Oh no Elmo! Really hope it eases for you soon.

Boring bank holiday here. I'm full of a cold feeling rotten!


----------



## Jox

Happy bank holiday!! I'm still in bed but gonna get up. Don't have anything planned for today. Gonna do a shepards pie for tea but that's about it.

Looking fab hunni!!

Oh no elmo, it is a reaccuring issues with ur back? Do u have any stretches u can do to help? X


----------



## almosthere

I am miserable I must have a stomach bug been throwing up from 1045 at night up to now must be 20times and counting can't keep anything down waiting for my obgyn to open at 830 so I  can call I hope it isn't food poisoning :(


----------



## JemmaLouise

rubbish bank holiday for me, OH has gone into work for extra money for bubs, good intentions but I love spending time together :( despite tensions over me refusing to have his son today :shrug: 

Elmo sorry about your back hun :hugs:

think I was a little too enthusiastic at bowling, my butt and legs are aching... what the hell was I doing :rofl:


----------



## Jox

'Hopefully' just a 24hr sickness bug almost. I hope u feel better soon xx


----------



## Jox

Jemma, have u been left with stepson then? My OH is at work today too. X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

It is Jox, been happening a couple of times per year for about the past 7 years since I had my first, I have asked before if there are any excersise so could do and she said it's just one of those things?? I don't get any general back pain if that makes sense, can't say my back ever hurts day to day, it's just when it goes it goes! X


----------



## JemmaLouise

Nah Jox, he asked me to have him so he wouldn't be on his own at his mums because she is at work. I said no as despite the fact that I don't really like his stinking ungrateful ass around my son, with my irritability, IBS flare up and leftover tiredness I just don't want another person in the house to think about. I know that sounds selfish but he'll be just as bored and lonely here as he would be at home.
Think me and OH nearly had a fight last night about it as he was trying to guilt trip me something rotten, but hearing back that his son has also been complaining about the new baby he can feck off... some resistance is to be expected as he has always just been the only kid in his dad's life but I'm not having some brat try and dictate my house to his soft parents... 

....sorry ranting... that kid just gets my back up...


----------



## Jox

Totally get what ur saying. Spoilt brat comes to mind!!

In the middle of an argument the other day, oh said fine I'll just let C (his son) do as he wants around the house then and I just replied that he already does coz he's too lazy to put rules in place for him!! I've told him we have a lot to talk about if we r gonna fix things and a lot of that is stepson and how he gives him no rules etc I'm starting to feel pushed out of my own house because I find it easier just staying in my room when stepson is here coz I get so irratated by the same stuff every day. Don't get me wrong, in my situation it isn't stepson who's the problem, it's OH!!! Grr!!

It's so much harder merging step family's than I thought it would be!! X


----------



## JemmaLouise

You know, I totally understand what you are saying :hugs: I know the reason C (also funnily enough) is how he is, is due to OH and his mum being lazy with him, letting him do what he wants, he doesn't have rules. He thinks I'm very judgemental as him as a father (maybe I am) but I believe children should have routine and structure in their lives as it moulds them into respectable adults. I'm not strict by any means, Riley and I have a wonderful relationship, he knows what I expect from him and he is extremely well behaved, polite and happy, by no means perfect, he is 4 and does have his moments but overall he is exactly how I want my children. Neil and I are going to clash something rotten over this baby :nope:


----------



## Jox

EXACTLY the same here Hun!!! I dread it to some extent because he is gonna treat C different to how he treats ds2 and ds3 but will also test this baby totally different and I'm sorry it can't be like that. Rules r rules!! Some things do have to be different because of Cs autism but not to the extent that they r now!!! We also have 50/50 chance that this baby too will have the autism and learning difficulties if not worse and we need to be on the same page with parenting!!

Elmo, how long is ur back gone for when it does go? I've had a 'bad' back since my section with ds2. Had some physio last year etc but it didn't really help. That said it really hasn't been playing up much at all since bfp which surprises me coz I really struggled in early pregnancy with ds3!!! X


----------



## Christina86

Was up an hour before my alarm today because I had to pee so bad! Then I couldn't fall back to sleep =[


----------



## almosthere

Thanks to that's what I'm hoping too


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Hope you all had a good weekend!

So, I was originally supposed to have an early gender scan on Mary 21st, but moved it up a week. SO only 12 more days!!!! So excited!!! Is anyone else having an early scan?


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs Jox and jemma! :hugs:

Sorry for your bad back Elmo x

Snow...I have my gender scan on the 12th :)


----------



## Jox

I've got my gender scan in 14 days snowbunnie and I think smilys is in 10 days?! How far will u b for urs? I'll be 16+1 x


----------



## smileyfaces

I will be 16+1 too. Can't go dead on 16 weeks because of work but I would have done if I could haha


----------



## JemmaLouise

aww you guys are making me want to have one :cry: I wish I could get there easier


----------



## smileyfaces

How far is your nearest one jemma?


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Yayy smiley & jox!

I'll be 15+2, which is exactly how far along I was with my daughter when I found out with her!


----------



## smileyfaces

They only do them from 16 weeks here!


----------



## JemmaLouise

it'll probably take me over an hour on the bus, I don't drive, it's a couple villages over, I'm still fairly unfamiliar with southport so don't want to risk getting lost :haha: Neil's working away for 2 weeks next Monday so no car access from him either :shrug: it's still £60 though


----------



## almosthere

Waiting for baby checkups is torturous!

So I am still throwing up my dr said to take Diclegis to ease naseau to be able to get fluids in then the nurse told me it takes two days to kick in and to not bother but that it can't hurt if it can't hurt I feel like I should take it and if it doesnt work im off to the er 30min drive bc my towns doesnt have ob in their hospital ugh. I just want baby to be okay!


----------



## almosthere

Has anyone else taken diclegis? It's supposed to be taken at night but my dr said take it in the day my nurse said I'll fall asleep from it which I need to anyways I haven't slept all night and early morning.


----------



## smileyfaces

That's poo jemma :( I'm going to a place in Wigan which is about 15 min drive and it's £40

Almost I've never heard of it! You will be okay, just keep hydrated and rest xx


----------



## CarlyP

Finally caught up! Only taken about 20 pages lol!

Glad all scans have gone well :)

Sorry about your SIL Jox, I hope you and OH can sort it out.

Dark - Sounds like Lucy is better off Hun, it's not fair for him to keep doing it to her :hugs:

I have read everything, but struggling to remember.

My scan is on Wednesday!!! 11.15am.

I've been feeling very nauseous, but haven't been sick, I'm addicted to mints and any drink thats freezing cold.

I've got vegetarian as well, can't even look at meat!


----------



## Jox

They won't do it before 16 wks here either. I'm 16 weeks on a Sunday and they r shut on a Sunday so had to wait the extra day :haha: means it's on mine and Ohs anniversary tho which is nice. It's £55 for ours. I don't mind tho, I like the reasurrance of the extra scan between the 12 and 20 tbh.

I did get get doppermout today, first time since scan which I think is good coz it was about every 2 days before lol baby has definitely moved up a bit more!!

Yay for scan on Wednesday Carly!!!

Almost, it's rubbish ur still being sick!!

X


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi Carly! Good luck for your scan!

I had Doppler out two nights ago and baby is chilling about halfway between my pubic bone and my belly button now. Feeling loads more movements now too and some definite little kicks/thuds I think :)


----------



## darkriver

I have decided to book a scan for the 21st of May. I will be dead on 16 weeks. :haha::haha:. Will book on saturday.


----------



## darkriver

Does the baby feel like tickle and pops.


----------



## Jox

I used to get pops with the boys dark. This time they r little little individual thuds x


----------



## ironmansmummy

Hey guys iv read threw last few days but its honestly went out my head as i stopped to get a sandwich:haha: 
Just wanted to say hi. On day 5 of 7 shifts, tonight is the first nightshift so il prob stay mia until thursday. Then scan on friday:happydance:


----------



## Jox

Yay for scan on Friday ironmansmummy!! Hopefully having this run of 7 shifts is making it come round a bit quicker xx


----------



## almosthere

Aw jemma my scan isn't until 19 weeks ot will be here before we know it! So I took the meds after getting sick again it made me fall asleep within an hour which was much needed I've been able to keep gingerale and crackers down might try chicken brother for dinner tn haha. I put a call in as my dr wants updates I'm guessing I don't have to go to the er woot woot


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry to hear lots of you ladies didn't have the best day yesterday. Hope everyone is on the mend today. 

It was our wedding anniversary yesterday :) we've booked a proper holiday to celebrate which I'm so excited about cos we didn't get away last year. We've been saving for months so nice to book it yesterday. I'm back to work tomorrow which I'm dreading. 

Hope everyone's scans go well. Can't wait to hear genders too!


----------



## smileyfaces

Morning all!

Happy anniversary for yesterday Scarlett x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Almost glad you are on the mend! 

Scarlett how exciting where are you going? 

I'm really struggling today back is in pieces and feel ill on top, feel all achey and weird (you know like mild flu symptoms?) and the sorest throat going! Have got to get tbe boys to school and nursery then have my psychology appointment which is a bit of a treck away I'm not looking forward to the taxi journey x


----------



## smileyfaces

Hope you feel better soon Elmo x


----------



## Jox

Happy anniversary Scarlett X

Happy birthday Riley X

Oh elmo, I hope ur back starts to ease up soon. So crap when u feel rubbish.

Work for me, only 9.30 till 3 then I'm off till next Tuesday so can't complain. Gonna go and get myself a sausage cob for breakfast!

Me and OH still aren't right, I usually 'get over it' in a few days but I just can't this time :-( I feel like I'm being silly but can't help how I feel.

Really dreading this week :cry: I've got court on Friday, hoping to god it's done and dusted and he's told to stay away because I can't keep having this looming over me. God help me if he's actually given contact in the future. Then my dad and step mum r coming for the weekend on Friday, haven't seen them since December so it'll be nice but I'm nervous about telling them about baby after sils comments. I don't even know if the rest of Ohs family know. I doubt his dad or sister would of kept their mouths closed and also don't know if oh has text or rang them but all I do know is I've not had a single text or anything to say congratulations :-(

Feeling really sorry for myself, hoping I'm not slipping again :-( I stopped taking my anti depressants January time :-(

Sorry for the missable post again xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Jox :hugs: :hugs: you've got so much going on right now that I don't blame you for feeling low. Is there anything nice you can do to cheer yourself up and have a bit of a boost. Hoping all goes well on Friday for you, must be awful having that over your head. Maybe once that's out of the way you can sort you and OH out? 

Elmo sounds really rubbish, hope you're feeling better soon and taxi isn't too awful :hugs: 

DD is in nursery today to make up for a day she lost last week when we were away so am meant to be decorating but I can't seem to find the energy :haha: we're going to Corfu, not been before and flight a bit longer than I'd have liked but it was a really good deal. 6 weeks to go! &#128522;


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs Jox its no wonder you are feeling down :hugs: its such a shame that ohs family have been this way :( hope your shift goes quickly. Is anyone going to court with you to support you?

Scarlett I need to decorate too. Bought all my paint and wallpaper just can't be bothered doing it! I've been to Corfu. The flight wasn't too bad.


----------



## CarlyP

:hugs: Jox, hope court goes ok, please don't worry about having a good rant to us, that's what we're here for.

I think I was feeling little thuds last night while laid in bed, but unsure. 

I'd love a gender scan, but don't think OH would go for it. Would be lovely to find out early.

I'm finding that I'm searching for girls clothes instead of boys, I did that while pregnant with DD as well.

Haven't thought of any names either.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jox it's really no wonder you are feeling low you have a lot going on, I hope that once the court case is out of the way you can start to feel better. I know it's easier said than done, but my advice would be to try and forgive OH and move forward by Friday, you really need to feel loved and supported by then xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Well I've made a start on the ceiling but don't think I'm going to attempt walls today - better than nothing I guess! 

Thanks Smiley. We went to Majorca for our honeymoon when DD was 9 months old and she screamed on the flights it was awful. Hoping this time will be easier with her being older and having her own seat! 
How have you got on today Elmo?


----------



## darkriver

Hugs Jox and Elmo xxx


----------



## almosthere

Jox that's tough did you have to stop the meds because of ttc? I would prob do the same but it sounds challenging. I always like to say this too shall pass you will get through all of this!

Elmo sorry to hear you are getting sick now. I feel so tired and weak but slept through the night and stomach feels back to normal back to work tomorrow for me I have all day to nap and get food in me I think a lost. pound or two my baby bump is hardly here now I hope baby is okay I sipped water all night whenever i woke up to try to hydrate me and baby.

Happy belated anniversary scarlett!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well it went quite well really, we have decided between us that it's not the best time for me to be doing therapy, as I'm concentrating on the baby and family things rather than myself my own emotions. I felt the same but was good to hear her say it and she reassured me by saying that when pregnant and also in the first year after having a baby I can get seen a lot faster if I have to re-refer in the future. So a posituve appointment really! 

Had an hour or so in bed when I got home and although backs not much better I feel better for having had a nap xx


----------



## almosthere

Elmo glad your appt went well and you got to have a nice nap I'm looking forward to mine later today! Of course dh picked up a over time shift today weeks ago so I'm home with ds by myself and ds is all hyped up


----------



## twickywabbit

Hugs Jox and Elmo 


Totally miserable with morning sickness. It's an all day thing and I can't do anything without gagging or throwing up. :( I have to just sit down and wait for my stomach to settle before I start up again, then it just starts all over again. It's been a real bummer and it's really hindered me from getting my housework done or cooking meals. Any strong smells get me every time. Ugh.


----------



## missfrick

Sorry I've been so absent but I figured I'd check in - I haven't been able to catch up. I think I am suffering from pregnancy psychosis - I have mental illness issues, and lately I can't seem to cope with my hormonal changes. The same thing happened last pregnancy, but I was just completing my degree and then wasn't working after at all so I could just hide in bed. This time, I am working 3 days a week (I already had to have my hours changed because I can't cope with working at 9am and the company has fixed hours), I can't sleep, and I'm constantly crying. I have an appointment at the hospital with my psychiatrist on Monday, but I just don't know what to do. I've also been having ocular migraines which cause me to go blind - I think work is getting tired of me calling in sick all the time. AND we can't afford for me not to work, unless DH is going to work 10 hour days which I don't want either - I feel like we're growing apart right now because kissing him makes me gag depending on what he's eaten, and we haven't been intimate in a while. We also are just incredibly busy in our lives as we just bought a house and will be moving soon... I am just a stressball... sorry for venting and thanks for listening. I'm sorry I've been so absent!


----------



## darkriver

Hugs missfrick. Hope you can get some help from psychiatrist. I had undiagnosed psychosis with my daughter. It was awful. Pregnancy is hard and I hope you get some help.


----------



## CarlyP

Twicky - This is how I was all last week, apart from the throwing up bit. I wished I would be sick and get it over with. I hope it eases up soon for you.



missfrick said:


> Sorry I've been so absent but I figured I'd check in - I haven't been able to catch up. I think I am suffering from pregnancy psychosis - I have mental illness issues, and lately I can't seem to cope with my hormonal changes. The same thing happened last pregnancy, but I was just completing my degree and then wasn't working after at all so I could just hide in bed. This time, I am working 3 days a week (I already had to have my hours changed because I can't cope with working at 9am and the company has fixed hours), I can't sleep, and I'm constantly crying. I have an appointment at the hospital with my psychiatrist on Monday, but I just don't know what to do. I've also been having ocular migraines which cause me to go blind - I think work is getting tired of me calling in sick all the time. AND we can't afford for me not to work, unless DH is going to work 10 hour days which I don't want either - I feel like we're growing apart right now because kissing him makes me gag depending on what he's eaten, and we haven't been intimate in a while. We also are just incredibly busy in our lives as we just bought a house and will be moving soon... I am just a stressball... sorry for venting and thanks for listening. I'm sorry I've been so absent!

Miss Frick - :hugs::hugs: I'm sorry your feeling like this, what is pregnancy psychosis? I've never heard of it. Moving house is extremely stressful, without adding a pregnancy in the mix. :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Twicky sounds miserable like the stomach bug I had the content throwing up pregnant is just horrible just remember you must have a very healthy placenta which means healthy baby that's what I've read :)

Miss Frick hope you get the help you need sounds very difficult


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Twicky and missfrick I'm so sorry you are going through that. Twicky have you considered taking something from the doctor to help with the sickness? Missfrick you do know Hun that there are antidepressants that you can take when pregnant, although you might not feel entirely comfortable with that you have to consider that the stress and upset that you are experiencing could be worse for baby that small side effects of medication? Are you in the US or UK? Hugs to you both xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Twicky defo see the doc for some meds to help :hugs: My MS stopped at about 12/13 weeks so hopefully its nearly over for you too?

Missfrick :hugs: no advice just sending hugs xx


----------



## Christina86

Ok. This pregnancy is stressing me out. I suddenly feel very freaked out and guilty for having #2 so close to #1. I mean they will be 18mo apart. But she's so clingy and I feel like she hasn't had a chance to be only child for to long. And how do you handle two. Like. Ahhhh! I haven't cried so much before. All I want to do is cry. And to top it off the lack of symptoms still make me feel like something's wrong despite seeing perfect wiggly baby. I need to feel constant kicks. That might make that part feel better. I may have a mini mental break down.


----------



## almosthere

Christina everything will be okay it might be hard but most kids that close in age is more demanding double diapers sometimes of the other isn't trained a clingy older sibling but they may end up closer than a longer age gap there's positives and negatives what ell be will be try to relax and don't worry you might find out your super mom and things go more smoothly no one said parenting is easy! Big hugs! I even thought about ds not having enough time as a only child with me but he will be 3 this June I also didn't want to wait too long I think that natural guilt to take attention away from your first is probably normal and their for all mom's


----------



## Christina86

almosthere said:


> Christina everything will be okay it might be hard but most kids that close in age is more demanding double diapers sometimes of the other isn't trained a clingy older sibling but they may end up closer than a longer age gap there's positives and negatives what ell be will be try to relax and don't worry you might find out your super mom and things go more smoothly no one said parenting is easy! Big hugs! I even thought about ds not having enough time as a only child with me but he will be 3 this June I also didn't want to wait too long I think that natural guilt to take attention away from your first is probably normal and their for all mom's

Thanks. I know stress doesn't help either but it's so hard not to. My dd is very close to walking on her own. Im hoping once she starts walking without much assistance I can get her potty trained. Or at least started with potty training. That might also help on the expense of diapers as well. Lol


----------



## almosthere

Girls do tend to train earlier than boys my ds will go at random on and off then chooses to stay in diapers the end of this month is a long weekend off from work he is going right into undies and figuring it out once and for all he is almost 3 I've been patient enough with him do not looking forward to this haha


----------



## smileyfaces

Christina my boys are 18 months apart. It wasn't easy as we were also going through an autism diagnosis for my eldest son too but you do adapt very easily. There is nothing to feel guilty about.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Mine are 16 months apart and to be honest it's all a bit of a haze I can't really say that I found it much harder, they where both in nappies as the older of the two is developmentally delayed amongst other things, if you make sure you have a good double buggy to make life easier that will help, if I'm honest I think the only thing I found really hard was that I had my eldest to take to school! If I didn't have that and could have done things in my own time with the boys on a morning then life would have been a lot easier and you get out of that nappy stage in one go which is a plus. My boys are so close and I LOVE having two close in age, if we had the room and the money I would probably want to do it again after we have this baby! Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Great start to the day I've broken down on double yellow lines :lol: AA man is here though and I'm just stood here like a lemon


----------



## darkriver

Aww smiley. Hope he fixes it soon. Booked my gender scan for 16 weeks. Excited :)


----------



## Jox

Happy 15 weeks smiley X oh no for breaking down!!!!!

Los of lovely ladies who aren't feeling well :-(

Christina, I have 22 months between my 2. Both were in nappies etc it's just like having ur first again, u adapt very quickly. Ur DD will be perfectly fine and will love having a baby around X

Yay dark for booking ur scan X

I can't remember who asked (almost maybe) but I stopped my anti ds between my mc and this pregnancy. I'd considered stopping them as thought I'd been taking hem longer than needed really and had weaned down due to not having s prescription ready so took the opportunity to stop. My 'depression' was very much down to the events happening in my life at the time and when I stopped my tablets things we so much better, now with court looming etc it's all getting a bit much again. Hopefully after court I'll b able to pick myself up and sort myself out.

Me and OH (well me) did lots of talking/crying last night. It's not immediately fixed anything but I think he understands a lot more why I'm struggling to get over it all this time etc I suppose time will tell. Was genuinely concerned yesterday that I was gonna be left expecting a baby on my own :-( hopefully things pick up now. We have our 2 year anniversary plus our gender scan in 12 days so something to look forward to anyway.

Probably doesn't help that yesterday would of been my 2 year wedding anniversary to the boys dad if things hardened of happened and tomorrow would be our 10 years together. Don't get me wrong it was a lucky escape but still something I'm sad that I lost iykwim?

Oh god here I go again with the woe is me post!! 

Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Car is at the garage waiting to be fixed. I'm just sat at home wondering how to get to work...was supposed to be there at 7.30am :lol:

Yay dark!

Glad your OH is a bit more understanding now Jox and hoping you guys can work through it so he can support you for Friday. It must be hard to have all those things coming at once :( :hugs:

15 weeks today :shock:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Happy 15 weeks smiley! I tell you what we are all going to be half way before we know it!!

Jox you really do have a lot of different things, dates and reminders going on at the moment it's completely naturally to feel a little bit overwhelmed by it, i think it's really good you have half way sorted things with DH especially with court coming up. It's a lot to get your head around the fact that it could have been your 10 year anniversary coming up and instead it's a court case but just stay strong for the next week or two and hopefully soon you can return to normal life and he excitement of new baby for you and DH :)


----------



## CarlyP

Sorry about your car smiley, hope it's nothing to major.

I'm glad you managed to have a talk Jox.

Christina I can't give advice on small age gaps as mine were 4 years apart, but I'm sure it will all work out, new baby will just fit right in.

Well... baby brain has hit me, scan is tomorrow not today! OH is not impressed as he took the day off :dohh:


----------



## Pippylu

Have been MIA for a few days...so much to read! I've just done 10 days straight and last 3 were awful split shifts, got 4 days off in a row now woohoo! I've only had a quick scan through, but just wanted to day nice bumps hunni, jox and elmo. I've still only got a little bubble, looks like period bloat. It's keeping it bubble shape when I lay down now and is pretty firm. Jox I'm glad you've had a talk with OH, it sounds like you have a lot on your plate...feeling overwhelmed is an awful feeling x


Had my follow up GP appt for my NT scan this afternoon...they didn't have the combined results back yet but based on the nuchal measurements it's a very low risk (1.7mm and 1.8mm). The placentas are squished together but not fused which also means they are definitely fraternal twins, but not high risk. Got my referral to the obs, hopefully I can get in soon. 14 weeks today! Got phone calls to make over the weekend now that we're ready to tell people.


----------



## CarlyP

Glad they are not high risk, and your NT came back low :thumbup:


----------



## darkriver

Hope your okay Jox. I am glad you and your partner are talking.
Glad your NT went well Pippylu.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Carly oh no lol!!! What a shame bet you felt gutted when you realised!! Will DH be able to have tomorrow off? X

Pippylou that is SUCH good news about the twins not being fused!! I didn't want to say anything before but now that you know that they aren't - that program I watched was so scary for the parents with fused placentas xx

Well I have gone and done it - booked a gender scan lol I swore even just yesterday that I wasn't going to do it but the groupon was sooooo cheap only £23 and with great reviews that I couldn't resist, I still won't trust it completely but it will be nice! It's 20th two weeks on Friday so I'll be 17 weeks which I think is as reliable point as any really! X


----------



## Jox

Yay elmo :happydance: exciting stuff and what a bargain!!!!!! There was one a while ago but it was 20 odd miles away so the driving and parking would of made it hardly worth it. The one I'm going to is a cross the red from OHs work X

Great news pippy!!! X


----------



## CarlyP

Exciting Elmo! I'm undecided but I might have a look on groupon now :haha:

Yes I was gutted especially when the few people that know started messaging me asking how it went! He is self employed so will leave for the scan then go back after.


----------



## almosthere

Jox I'm glad you are starting to work thing out with your oh. That makes sense about stopping your meds I'm the same way if I don't need to be on meds see ya later! After having ds I was depressed as I was undiagnosed with horrible dizziness like sea sick dizzy and bright lights bother me so I wouldn't go to the mall or stores and large full rooms would make me freak out turns out after Mr is cat scans and other exams and 6 months of testing mind you that I had vertigo related visual migraines I've been better lately so stopped when ttc I hope my hormones will fix the issue after this pregnancy I swear it was from having ds!

Smiley face hope your car can get fixed right away.

I feel so tiny after being sick and not pregnant almost want to call for a doppler check up for peace of mind maybe for friday after work we will see....Ian the back of my mind I worry what if I didn't have a stomach bug what if it was food poisoning and something happened to m lyrics poor baby I'm so worried but what's new ugh my next checkup is the end of this month too far away


----------



## missfrick

Christina - mine will be 21 months apart - I have definitely had those upset/panic moments already about having them so close together, but they will be each other's playmates, and I'll have two out of diapers in quick succession, so I keep telling myself that.

Twicky - HUGS hope you are feeling better!

Pippy - that is amazing news! Fraternal twins - wow! I wonder if they'll be same sex or not? Are you finding out or staying team yellow (oy, double surprise)

I am so jealous of all you ladies who have been able to book gender scans, my hubby is adamant that we will find out at 18-20 weeks at our morphology scan and that I can't book an earlier one. A little part of me wants to be sneaky and book one anyhow but he'd literally never forgive me

Thanks for all of your ladies' support after my rant the other day. I AM on meds already (I have been for years and years and years) and since about 3-4 months pp with DD I have been totally fine and stable. I guess everything is just catching up to me right now.

Yesterday was another insane day - I was actually having a good day at work, but DD fell and tore her frenulum (upper lip-tie area - the skin that holds the upper lip down) and was bleeding everywhere, so off to the children's hospital we went. It is hanging by a little piece of skin and we had to see if they wanted to clip it, but they said since it had stopped bleeding they would just leave it. It's not going to re-fuze together though, poor poppit.

AND then I was getting ready for bed and had a little spotting. I'm sure it was nothing because I had a clot at 12.5 weeks with DD, and I don't feel any worse today or anything. And I JUST heart the HB Friday... trying to stay incredibly positive, my emotions aren't getting the best of me for this which is good. I have an u/s scheduled for next Thursday.


----------



## CarlyP

Missfrick - Ouch, your poor DD, that must've hurt. Can it be repaired when she's older?


----------



## missfrick

CarlyP said:


> Missfrick - Ouch, your poor DD, that must've hurt. Can it be repaired when she's older?

No... apparently it's quite common that kids tear them when they fall on their faces! What is left attached is a thin piece of skin and the ER doctor basically said she'll just rip the rest of it next time she falls on her face. DD started walking just under 3 weeks ago, I think we're in for loads of bumps, blood, and bruises going forward.


----------



## smileyfaces

oops for mixing up days Carly! :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Pippy great news about the placentas!

Miss Frick...your poor DD! Ouch! Hope she's okay!

Great deal Elmo! I'm glad you have caved so we can all know the gender sooner :haha:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh no poor little lamb! Bet she was so upset!!

It will be nice in a way to know sooner as I won't tell anyone we are going and if we are having another boy I can just gradually tell people as and when it comes up rather than the big announcement and innapropriate comments from people lol. Xx


----------



## almosthere

Miss Frick sorry to hear about dds injury that is a very common injury spot and bleeds like crazy makes me faint! However I'm or witty sure my son's reconnected debut it didn't rip horribly it's good it will be fine for your dd! I worked my full 8 hr shift and now have to go to a 2.5 hr workshop for my teaching ugh so tired I have it again next wed too and working a school event the day before and this weekend I have to work work a few hours for another event. I was going to take next Monday off bc of work overload but the got sick yesterday and monday so I only have one paid day left so now I work like crazy next week will be so happy when next week is done!


----------



## almosthere

Pippy that's fantastic news so happy for you and the babies! Happy 14 weeks to you!


----------



## darkriver

Hi ladies. Hope your all well? I am okay. Nothing exciting going on really. which is good. The ex husband has left me alone for now. I bought some small baby grows for the baby in white. I am very slowly building up a pile. If something happens I will just donate to charity but slowly feeling confident.


----------



## Scarlett P

Morning ladies!

Wow so much to catch up on!

Pippy, glad your scan went well and Carly hope yours goes well today!

Sorry to hear about your DD Miss Frick and good to hear you've had a chat with OH, Jox - good luck tomorrow.

Smiley - how's the car?

Can anyone recommend some maternity swimwear?! I'm wondering whether to buy a tankini, but with those case you still show your tummy if you'd like? I'd like to a little when sunbathing but probably would prefer to be more covered when swimming and walking about... maternity clothes in the main are sooo boring!!


----------



## CarlyP

SCAN DAY!!!!!!! 

OH took the kids to school, we've got the scan then have an event at school for the afternoon but I'll try and log on with my phone to update you all :)

It's a lovely day here, the sun is so warm (it's about time)


----------



## Pippylu

Missfrick my nieces have lip ties and had to have them lasered as babies, me and siblings have them too but never had anything done about them.

Well just told both sets of my grandparents, all my aunts and uncles, favourite cousin and our other best friends who live on the other side of the country...happy to say it was all good, amazing actually. Just gotta tell work, wonder how long I can put that off!? Also went looking at new cars today...our 3 seater ute/truck just won't cut it now. And today for the first time I bought nappies lol. Going to get some every couple of weeks to stock up...is that weird?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Carly good luck :) :)


----------



## CarlyP

Just waiting for bloods, been put at 13+4 so almost a week ahead! Baby was having a good wiggle and we saw it's little feet <3 nt measurement was 2.5mm. Will post a pic when I get home


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

That's nice to be put a week ahead Carly :) look forward to seeing a pic! X


----------



## CarlyP

https://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i322/carlyp86/20160505_151128_zpshl6wve96.jpg

Is there a nub shot? I really can't tell.


----------



## smileyfaces

Great scan Carly and great you have been put forward by almost a week! I can't see a nub x


----------



## CarlyP

We said it looks very much like DD's scan.

Should I be worried about nt been 2.5mm? Is it on the higher side? I know DD's was less then that and combined with bloods she had a 1:30 chance and all was fine, I'm wondering if it's because I'm almost at the cut off point for nt testing that it's a bit higher?


----------



## Jox

Aww fab news Carly and put forward nearly a week!!!! I can't see a nub!!

I think my measurement was 2.7mm this time and with bloods have 1 in 29000!!

Not mad at all pippy. I can't wait to start getting little bits after gender scan, IN 11 DAYS!!! Lol

It's a beautiful day here. Been to the local adventure park with the boys and my sis. They have a water park section so the boys have loved that. Picking OH at 5 when he finishes work, go shopping and have dinner at Asda I think xx


----------



## CarlyP

That's a great result Jox, I know it doesn't really mean much without bloods combined, I just worry because of DD's result, and I was 4 years younger then.

Gutted there's no nub to obsess over haha.


----------



## smileyfaces

Mine was 2.1mm and no results yet! I don't think its concerning till its greater than 3mm or so?!


----------



## almosthere

Carly wonderful scan how exciting! I'm just counting down the days to my next appt for a doppler check the wait is killing me as usual


----------



## missfrick

Great scan Carly! I don't see a nub, I think I am seeing a thighbone, but from what I see I would say boy, lol! I wonder if ever during an IPS scan they actually see between the legs and there's a giant scrotum looking back at them? I am dying to know what I'm having.

Had a bit of pink spotting right at 11 weeks, and this morning I had a massive poop and my bump is gone (and I'm back down to pp weight, lol!) - scan is a week today, I am DYING!


----------



## almosthere

Miss Frick it prob feels like a month away but a week is so soon! The spotting is scary I've felt with it a couple times as long as no cramping you should be okay but you could call your ob to let them know. My bump bloat and grows when I'm constipated I've finally pooped today and I can feel my bump is smaller


----------



## Pippylu

Lovely scan Carly! I can't see a nub either. I actually got a refund from ramzi testing because they couldn't see baby b's nub clearly enough! I was surprised as I expected they'd just take my money and guess anyway.


----------



## hunni12

Cute scan Carly.


OMG I have a mustache growing in....I'm so sad. Damn hormones :(


----------



## almosthere

Pippy that's awesome you got a refund at least!

Hunni that totally sucks it should go away after baby I think my belly line gets hairy lol


----------



## kls9503

Lovely scan pic, Carly. I can't see a nub either, but I think the skull looks girly?? Not a good guesser though. 

Anyone else's acne not getting any better? It's even on my back and between my boobs. I never had it before other than the one stray pimple during my monthly. It's driving me crazy!


----------



## Jox

Morning ladies, I hope ur all ok X

Nothing to add from me. I'm at court this morning but will hopefully be on later today xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Best of luck :hugs: xxx


----------



## Scarlett P

Good luck Jox :hugs:

Smiley - how's your car?

Lovely scan Carly.

And KLS yes to the acne here too :cry:


----------



## smileyfaces

Car is fine now thank god. Cost £131 to fix but its running smoothly now. Need to go get three this weekend though


----------



## Pippylu

Jox 11 days is no time at all! I've got my 1st appt with the obs next Thursday morning, hopefully will get a date for my gender scan then. Got my combined NT results back this afternoon...1:9500 for downs, 1:14800 for edwards. Just a few numbers difference between both babies.

Boo for the mustache hunni but I'm sure it will be gone after bubs is born. 

I can't sleep on my back anymore unless I'm half sitting up...I can feel pressure on my spine straight away.

Kls I've been lucky with acne, I've had none. I normally get it just before af so fully expected to get it in pregnancy. In saying that I'm not glowing either... I'm yet to meet someone who has amazing pregnancy skin and hair, am thinking the pregnancy glow is a mythical creature lol


----------



## smileyfaces

Kls...sorry about the acne :hugs:

Pippy that's great news about your results!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Morning girls :hugs: taken a few days off as I just wasn't feeling very pregnant :shrug: I hate the long wait between scans and still a week and a half before midwife appointment. 

Anyway, I've caught up and hopefully I'm not missing anything...

&#9825; Carly, yey for scan! :hugs:
&#9825; Jox, good luck at court hun, hope everything works out for you 
&#9825; smiley, sorry about he car, that must have been frustrating!!
&#9825; pippy, that's great about your results :happydance: pregnancy glow does happen, I had it with my son, my hair was amazing and my skin was so clear... not this time :nope:
&#9825; KLS, I'm not suffering too bad with acne but I've been plagued with a fair few spots on my jawline and back which I never get!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Also took this photo this morning, think I've popped, I look odd though as I have a proper ghetto booty :rofl:

(and excuse the mess)
 



Attached Files:







20160506_090428.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi jemma hope you're okay xx lovely bump :)


----------



## JemmaLouise

cheers hun :hugs: I'm alright, just hate waiting, it's like 8 weeks between scans and not quite there with movement yet, although there have been some questionable feelings :shrug: can't believe you are 15 weeks already... time is flying I suppose :D


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs jemma xxx it is an awkward stage now!

Omg girls guess what...I've booked a scan for today. A place near me says they are 99% accurate from 15 weeks. Its only £30 so booked it!


----------



## JemmaLouise

smileyfaces said:



> Hugs jemma xxx it is an awkward stage now!
> 
> Omg girls guess what...I've booked a scan for today. A place near me says they are 99% accurate from 15 weeks. Its only £30 so booked it!

omg so jealous!!


----------



## darkriver

So... More drama with my care. Still haven't had a fetal medicine regarding the slapped cheek, still haven't had a consultant appointment or fetal heart check up appointment. Really despairing with this hospital. Wishing i was in manchester at the St Marys at least i got proper care there.


----------



## darkriver

good luck smilie :)


----------



## JemmaLouise

dark, I'm sorry that you're having a bit of trouble with the local care... is there anyone you can chase this up with? 

As for the sexing scan, there is a local place doing it for £40 for 2 pictures so I've enquired. It's along the train line so easy for me to get to.


----------



## ironmansmummy

Hey guys. Will come back on later and read through all the posts. Just wanted to wisj Jox good luck in court today.

Also had my scan this morning and baby all well :cloud9:and good. Been put forward 3 days so officially due 15th November. Will put on pic later on. Love to you all


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Iron man yaay for scan! :)

Jox hope all goes well thinking of you X 

Smiley oh my god can't wait to hear!!! I'm Deffo thinking girl for you after you sickness that you haven't had with your boys X 

Dark I'm sorry your care isn't up to scratch it's very frustrating, I think you should be pushy, if you let them know you are not satisfied they might take notice? 

I'm sorry for everything I have missed I am sure there where more posts!! X


----------



## CarlyP

Pippy - That's great they refunded you, I wouldn't of thought they'd of done that :thumbup:

Kls - I'll have to research the skull, I'm useless at guessing either way. I've got lots of little whiteheads on my chest. 

Good luck at court Jox :hugs:

Smiley - Glad your car is sorted.

Jemma - Lovely bump.


----------



## smileyfaces

Dark that's not good! Can you chase it up!

Yay ironmansmummy for great scan and being put forward!

Jemma defo book it!!


----------



## smileyfaces

I had my gender scan earlier and I can reveal its a.......
































Spoiler
BOY!!!

:happydance: three boys! Good god haha


----------



## darkriver

Congrats on the boy!


----------



## Jox

Oh my goodness smiley!!!! I was so counting down to ur scan so mine felt closer now I've brought it forward!!!!! R u cancelling the other one? Wow a boy!!!!! I won't say I told u so but I did say boy on ur journal :haha:

Jemma, lots of love, I've not feeling pregnant either but still finding baby on the Doppler. Have what feel like little kicks but still not 100% sure it's baby.

Ironmansmummy, woohoo!!! Seems ages waiting for u to have a scan!!! I'm so glad baby is doing well. I bet u feel totally over the moon!!!!

Pippy, fab results!!!

As for me, court isn't over. My solicitor was told that he was going to appeal anyway so no point in hoping it was thrown out for a few years which is what I'd hoped for because he was gonna appeal anyway. I have another hearing at he beginning of July. It'll be a full hearing where I'll have to give evidence etc which is going to be extremely upsetting but I'm hoping by the end of it with have a final outcome rather than one that will rear its ugly head again in the future. I know I haven't told u all the details so things don't make sense, sorry.

I have my dad and stepmom visiting but will try and get on each day X

Lots of love to u all xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs for the court case Jox :hugs: how stressful for you that he was gonna appeal all along xxx

I know! I said boy too jox., think we were the only ones :haha: still not long till your scan though!


----------



## Jox

Apparently, he has 'money to throw' at it!! 

Yep, just 10 days to go for me!!

Told my dad now so all the family know. Will post the 'official' news on fb after gender scan!!!

Xx


----------



## darkriver

Hugs jox for the court case.


----------



## smileyfaces

Exciting Jox :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

I announced on fb after 13 week scan!


----------



## darkriver

Two weeks until my private scan. EEK. 
I am having chinese tonight. Got a craving for egg fried rice.


----------



## JemmaLouise

&#9825; Awww smiley, congratulations hun :hugs: our first confirmed baby gender &#128525;

&#9825; Jox, I'm sorry it wasn't a conclusive day in court but hopefully with all the evidence you can provide you'll get what you need from this :hugs: 

&#9825; I have aches in my lower belly which I am assuming are growing pains, I kind of wish I'd got a doppler now lol I'm not sure for when I am going to book it... shall I be cheeky and ask for 15 weeks or wait until after my 16 week midwife appointment :shrug:


----------



## Jox

Chippy tea here dark  x


----------



## smileyfaces

Chinese sounds good! I need something stodgy!

Jemma me too! My belly feels so achey and sort of heavy today. Think its just growing pains xx

Excited I can shop for stuff now I know which colour I'm looking for!


----------



## darkriver

I have been having the heavy pains and feelings. I feel so bloated and tired all the time.


----------



## twickywabbit

Anyone else having trouble finding something to eat without getting sick? Lol. I'm not craving anything and the things I like repulse me. Ughhhh. Morning sickness issues.


----------



## JemmaLouise

No hun, my sickness seems to have almost gone, have a few odd moments but I just snack through it and I'm alright.. hope yours lifts soon :hugs: 

Also glad I'm not the only one with that feeling... yeah must defo be growing pains, like you lot is just achy and heavy :)


----------



## almosthere

Smiley all boys how exciting congrats!


----------



## almosthere

Jox hope the next hearing will be the last no fun!


----------



## CarlyP

Dark - I can't believe they haven't done anything yet! Can your midwife speed things up?

Irons - :happydance: great news, looking forward to seeing a pic.

Smiley - <3 :happydance: congratulations on your boy!! Happy shopping!

Jox - :hugs: Sorry you have to continue going.

We had chinese, we were so hungry but I could only manage about a quarter of my plate :( I was looking at it thinking please fit in my belly! I just feel so full, I still have nausea everyday but snack often, ice pops are my new craving, I can't get enough of them. 

Having an early night because my back is sore, it feels like my lower back is spliting in half.


----------



## smileyfaces

Thank you Almost!! X

Carly, ice pops is my craving too! Hugs for sore back :hugs:


----------



## Jox

Smiley, it's so exciting that the first of us have found out the gender!! 1 gorgeous boy to start the risk X

We've just had a chippy X

My back is hurting tonight and I have the odd period pains as well too. I've mowed the lawn but that wasn't really over strenuous but it's certainly hurt my back x


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry it's not sorted Jox, how frustrating for you!

Cute bump Jemma! I think I've finally popped too, but it's amazing the difference from first thing in the morning and last thing at night!

Smiley, huge congratulations! Have you any names yet?

Congrats on scan Ironmansmummy and sorry to hear things aren't sorted Dark.

Twicky, I felt like that tonight too. It's frustrating as I'd felt so much better.

Got really excited today as I'd ordered a load of new maternity stuff from ASOS - have been saving for a while as we knew we were going to start ttc. Well it's arrived and I'm only keeping some leggings and maybe a top! I hate online shopping!! It's not the same as going and trying stuff on in the shop :(


----------



## Pippylu

Congrats on your boy smiley, can't wait to see what everyone else's. (who aren't team yellow) come back as!

Dark that's disappointing and pretty unprofessional on their part.

Scarlett I love ASOS...haven't bought any maternity gear off them yet but have had a browse. I'm mostly an online shopper...haven't got very good stores here and I find better bargains online too.

Sorry to hear court will be ongoing jox, a stress you don't need.

My little bump is getting quite firm now and when I lay down it's slightly raised and still firm. I'm hoping the obs will do a scan at my appt next week and tell me the genders, he's got a 4D machine, I'm so excited!


----------



## Christina86

ugh. Dd is sick again. 104.5 temp! But she is laughing and giggling. All while looking miserable. I don't understand 1yr olds lol 

*One tired mommy*


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry to hear that Christina, hope she's better soon. 

ASOS is good Pippy, think I'm just rubbish at buying online. But the only shop that stocks mat clothes near me is H&M so there's not much choice. 

At least with ASOS the delivery and returns is really good


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Christina I'm sorry dd is sick! 

Sorry to all still feeling sickness I hope it passes for you soon! I'm still getting nausea but not sickness! 

Jox I wish it could have ended for you today, hoping July will be the final end of it for you and your family xxx

Smiley!!! Can't believe it, where they quite positive? You might shoot me for saying this but it's dead common for them to say boy even at 16 weeks never mind 15 and then the swelling goes down and it ends up being girl! It's the only thing that's made me hold off buying boy since they said boy at my 13 week scan! 

Did you ramzi say girl? I'm interested to see how many ramzis where right and how many where wrong! Mine said boy plus 13 week scan so likely a boy for me! X


----------



## smileyfaces

Yes she was 100% certain. It was very obvious...it was more than just swollen bits. It pretuded LOTS lol. Ramzi said girl!


----------



## smileyfaces

Scarlett no names yet! And that happened to me with maternity stuff...ordered loads from new look and didn't like most of it :dohh:

Pippy hope you get a 4d scan!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Elmo this is the potty shot. Its really rubbish so I've drawn an arrow to show where the bits are :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20160507_090858.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Jox

Well ramzi said girl on one scan and boy on another so they will be right one way or another lol !!!

9 days :happydance:

I don't think my 'bump' has changed at all over the last few weeks. If it was for hb on Doppler I definitely wouldn't think I was pregnant!!!! The little taps I get r so random that I'm certain,y not certain they r baby either!!


----------



## CarlyP

Scarlett - How frustrating, I hate shopping altogether, I always say I must be one of a few women in the world who do. :haha:

Christina - It's amazing how LO's cope with sickness, I hope she feels better soon and you can get some rest today.

We've got a plasterer doing the kitchen today/tomorrow so we're confined to the lounge with the whole of our kitchen things. 
DS won't leave him alone... 

'Can I carry your things from the car?' 
'I'll do the dust sheets'
'Do you know how many cats we have?'
'What do you do at home?'
'I don't think you can do this on your own'

:dohh: It's making me laugh, but I'm hoping it's not annoying him :haha:


----------



## Pippylu

Carly that's cute, I bet the tradie didn't mind at all.

Well I've shared my scans with a fb nub group...only got one guess so far for 1 of each gender, seriously getting impatient to know for sure already lol!

Had my laksa from the markets for breakfast, chicken flavoured instant noodles for lunch and mie goreng at the Indonesian festival for dinner...and now feel like laksa again lol


----------



## darkriver

Hi ladies. I have had a truly rubbish day so far. Lucy woke up at six am screaming and itching. She had an allergic reaction to the sun cream I had used on her.

On a good not I am now 14 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







reaction.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jox

Ohh blimey, that must really be irritating her!! I hope it settles down quickly for her.

Yay for 14 weeks!!! X


----------



## darkriver

I bought some antihistimines and it seems to have helped.


----------



## smileyfaces

Aw poor lucy


----------



## hunni12

Good morning everyone just doing a quick pop in.

Feeling kind of down....it just now hit me that I am pregnant AND single. Like I will have a newborn plus my four year old . I look at everybody with their OHs and I'm sitting here like why I couldn't find somebody who loved me enough to not cheat on me especially while I'm pregnant. He is still lying about it but I told him I don't want no more contact . I understand co parenting but if he can treat me like shit while I'm pregnant he will do it once my baby gets here.

Sorry for the rant....have a good day ladies.


----------



## CarlyP

Oh no, poor Lucy!

Hunni - :hugs: sorry your feeling down.


----------



## Christina86

Eeek! 14 weeks today!! 
I have my appt on Monday. Just a regular one but I'm sure they will use the Doppler. Then I get to schedule my next ultrasound!


----------



## darkriver

Hunni! I must sound like some bitter old person lol but I am so much stronger without a man. My ex husband drags me down enough. Trust me you can do it. Without leaving my ex husband I would be miserable.


----------



## Jox

Hugs hunni. Starting to wonder if I'm gonna find myself in a similar situation. U don't need a man. Just concentrate on u and ur babies x


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs hunni xx

Jox are things no better at home? :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Dark poor Lucy looks so sore! 

Huni dark is right, when it's not the right man you are so much happier without. I was happier once me and my eldests dad split and now I have the man of my dreams xx

Jox so sorry things don't sound better? :( x


----------



## Jox

That's what I hoped would happen for me elmo when I split from the boys dad :rofl:

No, not really if I'm honest. It's our 2 years anniversary in 9 days, this week he's been living with me for 6 months but I just don't think it's working as it is. Not sure if I need to suggest him moving back out for a bit in the hope it can save the whole relationship. I'm gonna talk to him tomorrow when my dad goes home from visiting.

I'm gutted because obviously I'm pregnant but if I don't do something to try and save it now we will well and truly be over in a few months anyway!!! X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ah shit I'm sorry Jox, it's far from ideal isn't it but you have to do what you have to do, maybe it's just too much right now and you need some space. Really hope it's works out one way or another xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Aw Jox sorry to hear you feel that things aren't working at the minute. A break from each other might do you both the world of good. Like you said, its about making things work xx


----------



## Jox

It's just not straight forward his moving out. It means back to his dad's which is messing him around, his dad will need to inform council, I'll need to tell council etc plus tax credits etc but I can't let those things stop me from doing it if it really is what I think is best. Because I'm pretty certain if I don't do something it will be the end of us!! X


----------



## hunni12

Thanks ladies. I don't need him this isn't the first rodeo with him cheating so I'm done. Just was in my feelings but....I GOT A NEW CAR TODAY!! HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY TO ME :)

Jox: I'm so sorry.

I really am thankful it's not that many of us in this group because it keeps us tight knit


----------



## Jox

Snowbunnie, needs to update smileys yellow bump to blue on the first page!! Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Ooh which car hunni?

I don't think snowbunnie comes on here an awful lot!


----------



## hunni12

It is a 2011 Nissan versa
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160507_142937.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Christina86

My sweet sweet girl. <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jox

We should see if snowbunnie wants one of us to take over the front page. Would be nice to get it up to date X

Yay for the car hunni X

Aww gorgeous girl Christina xx


----------



## hunni12

Aww how cute.


Yeah because its loads of people on the front who don't post


----------



## smileyfaces

I'm not sure its possible? Only snowbunnies can edit her own post? I'm not sure if Admin can change it


----------



## Jox

Yes admin can replace the person so it would look like that person posted it iykwim? So they can edit it etc X

I'll msg snow bunnie and ask x


----------



## almosthere

Hunni congrats on the new car love it!

Christina beautiful little girl so sweet!

Jox sorry to hear you and your oh are having trouble :( big hugs!


----------



## almosthere

Dark sorry your daughter got that horrid rash!

Christina that temp is very high in the us we would be at the er is the tylenol managing the fever? Glad she is at least in good spirits!


----------



## Christina86

Almost, Tylenol did help. I'm not sure what's going on with her. 104.5 yesterday and then this morning and up until 7pm it was completely normal. She is at 101.7 now. Gave more Tylenol. Ugh. We might have to go to urgent care tomorrow if it keeps up, makes no sense!!! 

We are in the US. 
Her pediatrician has said that we should stay home and attempt to manage for anything under 105. If it gets to 105 go to ER. If it stays at 101 or higher for 2 days go to ER. We have been told Tylenol, water and pedalyte. 

Grump. 

Her dr is awesome. When she got RSV a few months ago her dr called just to check in and it wasn't just during the day, she checked to make sure we were doing ok at like 7pm on a weekend!!


----------



## Scarlett P

Christina and Dark, how are your DD this morning?

Carly, I don't like shopping either! How's the kitchen? DD would leave the plasterer alone here when we had some work done either :haha: 

Pippy what's Laska? 

Hunni :hugs: I'm so sorry. You know you're better off without him, but I guess that doesn't stop it being hard right now. Are you close to your mum or any sisters? 

Happy 14 weeks to all the ladies who have changed over. Can't believe it's 15 for us Jox!

Sorry things are still not right at home. Is it how hou feel about what happened with his family? Or is it something else that's happened?


----------



## darkriver

Rash still looks angry, but most of it has gone from her chest.


----------



## CarlyP

Hunni - :thumbup: good for you, car looks great!

Christina - She's a cutie :)

Scarlett - Kitchen is coming on well, just need to order a new fridge and I'm FINALLY getting a dishwasher!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited haha.

Dark - Glad the rash has cleared a little bit. 

Well it looks like another scorching day here, which is great because then we can play in the garden and keep out of the way.

We had a BBQ at my mums last night, not sure what were going to do for food today though, I didn't realise how much I rely on my kitchen!


----------



## darkriver

Just put sudacream on Lucy and she said she liked it so it must be soothing her. She isnt poorly. Hope your little girl feels better christina


----------



## Pippylu

Jox - so sorry to hear things are going poorly at home. I really hope you and OH can work it out.

Hunni - I can see where it would be daunting now but I honestly think you'll be happier and stronger in the long run by doing this solo.

Scarlett - laksa is a Malaysian creamy sweet coconut curry soup with noodles in it, I get it with chicken...it's amazing!

Dark and Christina - sorry your girls have been unwell.

I am shattered...just got home after being out all and it's just gone 730pm. Went out for breakfast, looked at cars, went to the movies and then the pub for lunch/dinner...I'm such a nana lol


----------



## CarlyP

Jox - :hugs: Can your OH not just got for a couple of weeks and then see how you feel after that? Then at least you might not have to involve tax credits etc.

Pippy - Get yourself to bed, you deserve an early night after a full day like that lol. Did you find a car?


----------



## Christina86

She's ok again this morning. No temp. It just confuses me that it is so up and down. 

My husband went to go get breakfast. Going to have a lazy day (well as lazy as you can get with a 1yo lol) at home. Watch a movie or two. Then husband and munchkin are going to take me out to dinner for Mother's Day today =]. Husband even said dd has been saving her banana puffs to give the waiter/waitress for a tip. Haha he's a dork.


----------



## Jox

Scarlett, 15 weeks, it's crazy isn't it!!! Happy 15 weeks Hun!!!

Carly, it's beautiful here too. 25ish degrees!!!!

Ds2 has a party 3-5 so gonna drop him then go for dinner. I really can't be arsed with cooking today.

This stuff with OHs family certainly hasn't helped matters but there is more too it. I always think I can't out up with things then something else happens and it's just another thing I can't cope with.

The stuff with his family, his parenting of stepson, stepsons behaviour, and his general lack of considering me in anything :-( there's been a few occasions very recently where I've needed him to really 'look after' me and it's not even crossed his mind. I want someone who wants to take care of me, be my knight in shining armour etc cheesy I know but after what I've been thru I really don't think it's a lot to expect iykwim?

I'm gonna talk to him tonight tho.

Sorry I can't remember who said about him just going for a few weeks etc that'd only work if his dad didn't want any money for him staying and he still lay towards the house or I couldn't afford it by myself. Financially I'd be so much better off if he wasn't here which really bugs me when things r shit between us coz then I'm left thinking well why am I still in this situation etc

I want it to work. I didn't have my other kids with the idea of ever being without their dad so I certainly haven't got pregnant to be split up with th dad before it's even born xx


----------



## CarlyP

I think if you have a talk with him and explain all of this then he might try harder, if not then you know that it wasn't meant to be. There's no point hoping and wishing he becomes something that's not in him, if that makes sense, my OH struggles to show affection, but he has his reasons and that's just not him. It's a difficult choice that only you can make :hugs:


----------



## Christina86

Yuck. I've been getting randomly dizzy the last few days. It's pretty bad today. I can just be sitting and feel dizzy. Makes me nervous.


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies! I'm late to the party but finally feeling comfortable enough to join in! I'm 12+6 today and due November 14th. I've had 3 losses so didn't even want to let myself hope and believe that this may actually happen! Had my 12 weeks scan last week and all was good! So finally feeling positive enough to join!


----------



## darkriver

Welcome Lynny77- There is a lovely bunch of people here. :)


----------



## Jox

Welcome Lynn and huge congratulations xxx

Carly, that's exactly it. We have had the discussion quite a few times but nothing ever changes. This time it didn't even make a difference for a day before he did something again that really upset me. I'll be honest and say I just don't think he's got it in him so it's working out if I can live with or not, I think the answer is not :-( will speak to him tho and say that if we r gonna try 'one more time' for things to be different then this really is the last time. I'd rather have the time building my life back up on my own before baby comes than waste it in a relationship that isn't going to work. I'm pretty certain OH is autistic. Obviously stepson is and it's a chromosome abnormality that OH is a carrier of and I really do think it plays a part but if I can't live with it then I can't live with it iykwim? I shouldn't have to sacrifice my happiness if that makes sense? Xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

I keep popping back and forth to read all the updates because I'm busy but I just wanted to say that I'm sorry to hear of your troubles Jox :hugs: relationships can be tricky things, I hope a good chat with OH will result in something positive... it's good that you want to salvage the relationship so maybe some time apart/ breathing space will be just what you need xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

Also congrats to all those hitting 15 weeks :hugs:


----------



## Jox

Lots of love Jemma X hope ur doing ok xxx


----------



## CarlyP

Christina - Have you heard of quickening? My mum always told me when I felt dizzy it was that, which means baby is probably somersaulting around in there :haha: I haven't had it with this pregnancy yet, but I did with my other two.

Welcome and congratulations Lynny :flower:

Jox - Good luck with your talk :hugs:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Jox said:


> Lots of love Jemma X hope ur doing ok xxx

I've had to bash through loads of washing for OH going away for 5 weeks with work :cry: with being new to the area and not having established any friends yet (the nursery parents are so clicky), it's going to be a loooong and lonely time...

...anyway that's boring, I really hope *you're* doing alright, it sounds like you've had a lot on your plate and it can really affect people when things get stressful :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Happy 15 weeks Scarlett and Jox!

Jox it is a very rough situation and must be difficult to know what is best to do xx

Dark how is Lucy?

Jemma five weeks is a long time! How far away do your family live?


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh and welcome lynny!!

Sorry to those I've missed...I have read everything just can't remember it all :dohh:

Traumatic day here...I ran over a dog :cry:


----------



## Scarlett P

I've been really dizzy this pregnancy too, it's horrible. I think it can also be linked to iron levels too? 

Carly, I love my dishwasher! Defo a lifesaver with a newborn. I felt like the kitchen was never clear of dirty pots til we got one! 

Welcome and congrats Lynny! 

Pippy, that sounds yummy. I'm a veggie but I like a mushroom korma, guessing
A bit similar with coconut? 

Aww Jemma that's tough. Can you go to any stay and play or bumps to babes groups when DS not at nursery? 

Jox huge :hugs: it's not too much to ask at all. My ex was like that and I realised I was hoping he'd be someone he never was or could be, if that makes sense. Like what I wanted he couldn't actually give me. Don't take this the wrong way though, but could it be hormones that making you feel worse? I know DH has been really irritating me at the moment! I'm not trivialising it at all, but wondering if it may feel worse right now and not to be too hasty? X


----------



## Scarlett P

Oh smiley :hugs: are you ok? What happened? How horrible for you x


----------



## JemmaLouise

sorry Lynny, I must have missed you, congratulations and welcome hun :hugs:

smiley, that does sound very traumatic, how are you? how was the dog?

my family live 3 hours away by car so can't see them, luckily Neil's mum is just around the corner and we get on very well so I can always pop in and say hello, only thing is, I'm giving her space as she is looking after her husband whose just had bypass surgery on a blood clot so she is very stressed at the moment.

Scarlett, I've enquired at the local children's centre which my DS goes to but they've not got back to me :shrug: I'm just going to make child free time my relaxation time and I've been googling other things me and Riley can do like swimming, local parks, activities we can do/visit... getting used to new places is a mare :dohh:


----------



## Scarlett P

I moved to live with DH
When I was pregnant and found it hard to begin with. Luckily I get on with his friends and their other halves. Doing pregnancy stuff defo helped though. This time I'm Hoping to do yoga, although that's an eve thing and guess not possible whilst your OH is away! Is it far from where
You used to live?


----------



## Jox

Oh smiley!!! R u ok? And the dog? U must be so shaken up!!!

Jemma, 5 weeks alone is a long time. Where abouts r u?

Scarlett, uve hit the nail on the head. I genuinely don't think he can give me what I need. He's not a bad man or anything like that but I need more from him and I just don't think he's capable. But ur right, I don't want to be too hasty either. But then I'm also worried about getting stuck in a situation and not leaving because it's the 'easier' thing to do. I've been thru some quite traumatic stuff with my boys dad etc and it's very important to me that I'm happy iykwim? Makes knowing what to do for the best very very difficult lol oh has come an awful long way from the person he was when I met him. Not that I've changed him or anything but he's grown up loads. He was 34, living at his dad's paying board without a care in the world. Wages were for getting drunk etc so he's come an awful long way it's just knowing if he just needs more time or is this the best he's gonna get to? I don't know. I do love him or I'd never of tried for a baby. Just a shit situation where I don't want to be left with a baby on my own but after the last 6 years or so I've had I also deserve to be happy. I've just told him that maybe we just aren't meant to be, and that isn't either of our faults, it's just long term we aren't compatible, we need to find out between us if that's the case or if with working we get ourselves back on track xx

Blimey, I don't half ramble on about myself. Sorry. I honestly just want an uneventful life :rofl:

Anyway, I think my friend is taking me out or treating me or something In the morning. She says I deserve it bless her. No idea what she has planned but I hope it involves food :haha: she's recently just split from her husband and I didn't something similar for her a month or so ago and took her out for a posh little afternoon tea lol

Feels amazing being 15 weeks. Tomorrow is 7 sleeps till gender scan. We've been discussing names and looking at Prams again tonight lol it's all difficult for as long as u don't know the sex tho lol

Xx


----------



## Scarlett P

It's good and promising to hear how far he's already come Jox. Totally understand why you don't want to keep waiting though. Could you talk to your friend about it tomorrow? Haha yes I'd be the same re the food!


----------



## almosthere

Christina my son also had rsv before it was horrible having to do the breath inhaler treatments! That's great your pedi is so thorough glad your dd temp went way down!

Jox gl with your talk today.

Happy mothers day all! I had a lovely breakfast with family then went to a friends for a cookout and one of them told me she's expecting not super close friends but family friend of dh so excited to have a playmate for my next baby and so happy for her!


----------



## Pippylu

Welcome and congrats Lynn!!!

I hope everyone had a lovely Mother's Day! I got wished a 'happy mother to be day' 3 times yesterday, was so nice...even a text from one of OH's workmates wives.

Scarlett I think it would be similar, I love coconut curries. The laksa lady also does one with bits of roast pumpkin which is delicious as well.

I went straight to bed carly! Was so tired it was a joke, especially as we'd spent most of the day sitting around. I think just having to interact with people tires me out at the moment. We've pretty much decided on a car (Toyota Landcruiser/Prado) but just wanted to check out the competition...nothing is open on a Sunday but we wandered through the car yard and peeked in windows.


----------



## Christina86

I haven't. I go to the OB tomorrow. But it's been all day. Took two 2 1/2hr naps!! Haha. Sounds crazy to think of since I still only randomly feel flutters. Eh. I don't think I had that with dd. I got dizzy with headaches towards the end and it was pregnancy induced hypertension which I'm terrified to get again. I ended up on bed rest and induced at 40w exactly and had dd 40+1 and barely escaped a c-sec because of my bp and her heartbeat started dropping. She was an assisted delivery with vacuum. 



CarlyP said:


> Christina - Have you heard of quickening? My mum always told me when I felt dizzy it was that, which means baby is probably somersaulting around in there :haha: I haven't had it with this pregnancy yet, but I did with my other two.
> 
> Welcome and congratulations Lynny :flower:
> 
> Jox - Good luck with your talk :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Jemma :hugs: I agree that toddler groups are a good way to get you out of the house. Check local soft plays for groups because all of ours run groups on different days of the week!

Jox :hugs: its nice to hear he has come so far since you met so there is no saying that he can't go this final stretch to give you what you need from the relationship both as a partner and as a parent. I really sincerely hope he is able to do this for you xx

Lovely that your friend is taking you out for a treat! Enjoy!


The dog...it just ran out in the road. The owners had left the front door open. Luckily I had only just turned onto the street so I was doing no more than 15mph. Really wasn't my fault but was still horrible could stop crying and apologizing. They were very nice and reassures me it wasn't my fault :cry:


----------



## smileyfaces

Happy mothers day to all those it applies to! We had ours in March! Hope you have a great day xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Poor you smiley :hugs: :hugs: hope you're feeling better today after that shock. Is your car ok?


----------



## smileyfaces

I've not even checked the car! But I imagine its fine, I was only going slow and I didn't "hit" it as such, its just went straight under the wheels


----------



## CarlyP

Jemma - That must be difficult, does he work away often? Do you have a children's centre near you? 

Smiley - :hugs: I'm sorry, you must've felt awful, but like they said it wasn't your fault, I know that doesn't make you feel better :(

Christina - Will they monitor your pregnancy incase it happens again? Good luck at the OB.

Happy mothers day (for yesterday) to all it applies.

Third day of plastering here, he should be done by 12. I can't believe the dust!!!!!! 

Such a busy day, we've got someone coming to collect some rubble, BIL to look at gas pipe and to plumb in dishwasher, my mum and her puppy to help clean, I wish I could go to school with the kids to keep out of the way lol.


----------



## JemmaLouise

it's a pain but Riley keeps me busy a lot of the time, there is a children's centre at his nursery/school and I've asked his teacher and them myself to provide sessions for him but no one has got back to me :shrug: 

I've been mooching about trying to find stuff to do, I've been in contact with a leisure centre, they have a pool so I'm going to take him swimming on Mondays, should help with his confidence and always a good skill to have :)

smiley at least they aren't blaming you :hugs: 

how's everyone else??


----------



## smileyfaces

Carly it all sounds very busy busy!

Jemma that sounds good just trying to keep busy and finding stuff to do. How many days does Riley do at nursery? Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## JemmaLouise

Shopping! but I don't have the bank balance to match my spending abilities :haha: I don't really have any hobbies, I like my techy stuff but it's hardly a hobby :shrug: 

Riley does Weds afternoon, all day Thurs and Fri, gotta make the most of the beginning of the week now as come September he'll be full time :cry:


----------



## JemmaLouise

I've just booked my gender scan for next Tuesday @ 12:15 :happydance: why not since its only £40 :blush: I haven't told Neil... I'm going to surprise him :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Aw how exciting!


----------



## CarlyP

Plasterer has gone, rubble has gone, my poor mum is just sweeping up! She's fab I don't know what I'd do without her.

Jemma that is exciting! How are you going to suprise him?


----------



## JemmaLouise

I don't know yet, he left today for work in London and he is back next Friday for 2 days so I'm trying to think of a way to announce it to him when he comes home :shrug:


----------



## Christina86

So took two naps yesterday. Before the first my dd and I were in the living room. She was smacking and pushing on my stomach and then screeching. Time for a nap! lol so I laid her down in her crib. I watched some of a movie before passing out. I had the weirdest dream. I had a dream my dd was pushing and smacking my stomach and then the baby started kicking and punching. The weird part is that when the baby was punching I was dreaming that I saw the fist pushing my stomach up and trying to reach for dd. I might be convinced now that this kid is going to come out fighting If dd doesn't stop jumping on me like a little crazy person. Lol


----------



## KatieSweet

Lynny77 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm late to the party but finally feeling comfortable enough to join in! I'm 12+6 today and due November 14th. I've had 3 losses so didn't even want to let myself hope and believe that this may actually happen! Had my 12 weeks scan last week and all was good! So finally feeling positive enough to join!

Lynnyyyyyy! :hugs:

Hi ladies, it's been a while, enjoying the lovely weather. I'm well, hope you all are too! Will catch up soon xx


----------



## darkriver

Hi Ladies,
Lucys rash has finally gone down. But its been horrible watching her having to be covered up because of the sun. Then this morning we both got up, settled down in front of the tv. She then proceed to vomit repeatedly. All over me. Dont know why but she did it twice.


----------



## darkriver

Heres Lucy rash.
 



Attached Files:







082.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## almosthere

Christina my son was also assisted with vacuum which could be reason for my 4th degree tear.

Smiley glad you are okay after that incident so scarey when animals some out in front of your car.

I have the most annoying cough once again thinking allergies or pregnancy rhinitus runny nose too not fun I have headaches a lot from the constant coughing just breathing triggers it. Naseau is still getting me even though just started week 14 I started vomiting with ds in second tri so I'm not surprised if that is to happen again since my naseau is comming back and bad motion sickness too.

A bit frustrated with dh. For a couple weeks he was asking me what mothers day plans were and I kept saying I'm not supposed to plan anything. My mom wanted to do breakfast so we all went out after that I was super nice by going to dhs friends place for anything cookout which was very nice but I told him please no video games as he should spend time with me! I see a remote in my bag he snuck in and I sat around waiting for 45mins while he played what he called a quick game. He didn't have my son make me a card or do anything I'm really not that materialistic but some small effort and gesture would have been nice! Dh even complained when I didn't change ds during video games but I had bad heart burn and he had just a little pee in wanted to change him before the 45 min ride. Also at breakfast I was the only one parenting ds which of course I don't mind but on mothers day dh could have helped control our toddler so I could relax at breakfast. Sorry maybe I'm being picky I'm just very dissapointed :( he does this on my birthday too never does anything special I've thrown surprise birthdays just threw him a surprise grad party with friends in just irritated sorry rant over.


----------



## Scarlett P

Almost I don't blame you for being annoyed, I would have been too. Have you told him how you feel?

Dark I'm sorry to hear Lucy is still poorly, hope she's better soon! 

Carly, yay for plastering being all finished! Are you painting it yourself or getting someone in? 

Loving your new blue sig Smiley! 

All good here, made it to Zumba so am very happy :)


----------



## Jox

Yay Jemma, exciting u have a gender scan booked!! 8 days to go!!

7 days for my gender scan!! I actually bought 2 little vests at teach, only £1 each, one for a boy and one for a girl!!

Hope ur all ok xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Will be exciting to have some
More gender scans. Especially for ladies who did Ramzi to see how many were right!


----------



## darkriver

Mines in 11 days.


----------



## Christina86

I had my OB appointment today. I'm 14w2d spot on. They couldn't find baby on the Doppler so my OB ordered an ultrasound. Baby was for sure hiding and extremely active. Took the tech almost 10min to get the hb because baby kept on moving around! But baby is healthy and the hb was at 162. 

My 20 week scan has been scheduled for 6/8!! 
I also have to do the nasty glucose test that day.... Yuck.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Scarlett P

Aww what a lovely scan Christina!


----------



## almosthere

Dark glad her rash is subsiding.

Christina scarey when they can't find hb with doppler do glad they got you right in for a scan looks lovely!


----------



## almosthere

Scarlett I was going to tonight but he is annoying me just as much today he's in a cruddy mood and it outs me in a bad mood had him take my bump pics tonight for second tri and he snapped some carelessly looked like crap so I was like let me see them and maybe we will retry he leaves and goes to brush his teeth I was like why why r u leaving I'm standing there holding my chalkboard sign the house is a mess which is stressing us both out but he's been working ot and I have as well (mandatory for me) so it's been a busy couple weeks and counting working 730 am to 8 pm non stop tomorrow besides a short break and dinner break with the staff.


----------



## Christina86

Tbh my husband was freaking out more than me. I had a feeling all was ok. Maybe it's the constant throwing up or the fact that I felt flutters about an hour beforehand. Idk I was just calm. 

My OB is amazing though. She got me right in. They are watching me pretty closely this time around it seems due to my issues while pregnant with dd. 

I'm still mad I have to do the glucose test next time already. Gross. But baby might just be active if I drink that sugar crap 45min beforehand. Hahaha. Yuck.


----------



## hunni12

Just checking in :)


Lynny so happy to see you!


----------



## smileyfaces

Always hugs for stress and husband being off with you :(

Christina glad scan went okay

Dark glad that Lucy's rash is starting to feel better

Getting so close now for everyone else's gender scans!


----------



## Scarlett P

That's is rubbish almost :hugs: have you both at least got a quiet weekend to look forward to? Maybe some time together will help? 

I've had an awful nights sleep. Today is going to be a long day!


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs for rubbish sleep! Are you at work today?


----------



## JemmaLouise

Morning, lovely day again, sun is out :happydance:

Always sorry you're stressed :hugs:

How's everyone today?

Despite OH being away, I slept amazing!! He gets so hot when he sleeps and being pregnant and hot myself it's a mare most nights. 

Also got my results from downs, Edwards and pataus and I'm low risk for all conditions :happydance: but at the same time my appointment for my anti-D injection :nope:


----------



## smileyfaces

Yay good news jemma! Can't remember if I mentioned that mine came back low risk too!

Its been very dull here today. It rained overnight and is only just starting to brighten up now


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hey everyone sorry haven't been on much seem to have been really busy sorting my house out. Feeling really tired again lately anyone else? I also look way pregnant!! Keep worrying I just look fat though! Got quite a few maternity outfits from mothercare at the weekend and a dream geni pillow but I have to say for the price of it I'm just not that thrilled with it, I'm sure it's probably fine if you have a king size bed to yourself but I don't! 

Dark just wondering with that rash and the vomiting are you sure it's allergic reaction? Has she been to the doctors cos things like measles are going around aren't they xx


----------



## darkriver

Elmo Doctors wont see her!! same wanker who said that she didn't slapped cheek. Cant be measles as Lucy is updated with all of her vaccines and its all gone now. (sorry for language but I hate my doctors.)


----------



## Scarlett P

That's rubbish Dark, can you not change Drs?

Jealous of you that have sunshine, still raining here! 

No not at work today Smiley. Taken DD to a dance class then had a friend to play. Just enjoying some peace whilst she's asleep. Carpenter coming shorty to quote for work in her now room so excited for that. 

Elmo I feel like a just look chubby! Can't wait for a proper bump. Atm I now have no waist and look like a tree trunk :haha:


----------



## darkriver

Scarlet no :(. Have a choice in wells where I live and there right next to each other. So makes no difference.


----------



## almosthere

That's frustrating dark.

Jemma great news.

AFM left work stomach started to hurt like I'm getting a bug again and watery eyes almost threw up driving home dry heaved a bunch of times not sure if I'm getting a bug or if it's bad ms but I feel like a bug since I had pinchy turning pains in my stomach online says that's a bug anyone got the pains from ms? I called my dr she says heartburn which I don't think it is she said to take zantac and drink gingerale and call back to update I don't want to take the meds I don't think it's hb.


----------



## almosthere

Scarlet my friend has a birthday at her house in the city I don't like going all the way into the city and we wouldn't get there until 10 pm if not later ide be so tired so I kind of want to slip an MD have a quiet stay at home. Dh is watch ds since I brought him home with me from the school I work at so at least he's being helpful.


----------



## hunni12

Good morning ladies :)


----------



## JemmaLouise

haven't seen Jox for a couple days, hope she is doing alright :hugs:


----------



## hunni12

I was worried about her as well


----------



## smileyfaces

I'm sure she was on yesterday?


----------



## smileyfaces

Yeah just checked, she was on my journal last night. I'm sure all is fine :)

Eta: she was also on November nuggets last night too :haha:


----------



## almosthere

Yes she has been on :)


----------



## JemmaLouise

I must just have baby brain then, I'm sure I'm like 3 days ahead of reality :rofl:

I've also decided on how I'm going to announce baby's gender to OH... I'm going to get a little gift box and put the colour socks of the gender we are having in there with a little card or note. 

I'm not really a touchy feely emotional person but I want to make it special as he is a touchy feely person :haha:


----------



## CarlyP

Dark - Glad Lucy's rash is going down, but it's awful that you have no faith in your doctor, can you request someone else?

Almost - I don't blame you for being upset, especially when you do things for him. Have you had a talk with him?

Scarlett - My mum is painting it :thumbup:

Christina - Lovely scan!

Jemma - Love that idea!

Our sunshine has gone... nothing but rain today!

Just done homework with the kids, now waiting for OH to come home with tea, our fridge got delivered today but it has to be stood for 6 hours before we turn it on. So bit food shop tomorrow :thumbup:

Hope you've all had a nice day x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thing is with measles etc more and more children who have been vaccinated still aren't really safe because so many people have not been having their children vaccinated over the past few years (no judgement) so there are going to be more and more outbreaks. Still though if it's gone it can't have been anything to worry about :) 
Can't believe your doctors I thought ours could be slack but he's ridiculous!! 

Jemma that will be such a cute way to tell him!!!! X


----------



## darkriver

Elmo he was quite rude and dismissive, Lucy is a lot better today thankfully. Shes eaten and not been sick.


----------



## Scarlett P

Dark, that's really rubbish about the Drs. Pleased Lucy is feeling better. 

Jemma I think that's a lovely idea! So excited for all the gender scans coming up! 

AlmoSt, sorry you're not well. Hope you feel better soon. 

Carly, v jealous you've got your mum decorating - will she come and do some for us?! :haha: sounds like your new kitchen is almost all sorted. 

Manic day here. Two different friends - one am one pm - both had their babies vom everywhere in my house! Will be pleased to go to work tomorrow for a rest! Finally got a carpenter sorted we think to finish Orlas new room, although we've now got to get the plasterer back first... Oh well feels like a little step forward today &#128522;


----------



## Jox

Evening all :wave:

Jemma, I'm here, sorry I haven't posted much, esp after my stupidly long rants ur used to getting off me :haha:

Things r ok here. Took the boys to the cinema tonight to watch captain america. Had ummed and arred abit coz it's nearly 2.5 hrs. Logan fell asleep bang on 7pm (normal bedtime) but Leo managed it all. We really enjoyed it.

So, 'regular'ish customer today asked me when I'm due :shock: he totally caught me off guard. I can't remember the word he used but basically said u look blooming, when r u due!!!! If I'm honest it was nice, at least I don't just look fat. Made me laugh tho coz work don't know yet or at least they haven't said anything. Boss (bil) did my risk assessment today tho and will tell the managers next week after I've had my scan.

The treat I mentioned that my friend was taking me to, it was a kitty cafe. Basically a coffee shop that is like a cat charity that have cats free to roam etc it's proper built out for the cats and they live there etc. It was cute!! She said we r going somewhere tomorrow as well lol I'm hoping its somewhere I can buy maternity clothes!!!!

Scarlett, weather has been shocking here today too. Lovely weekend but rain all day today!!! Gonna be rubbish for the rest of the week too.

I did message snowbunnie about taking the thread over so we could keep the front page up to date but I haven't heard back from her.

6 days till scan :happydance: did buy 2 little vests yesterday, only £1 each from telco. One boy one and a girl one!! Might use it in our fab announcement next week!!

Hope ur all doing ok xx


----------



## hunni12

I am jealous of you ladies. I don't get another scan until 16 weeks!!


----------



## almosthere

Hunni did how have one recently for 12 weeks? I don't have one until 19 weeks feels like forever away I have a regular check up with my obgyn before that at least to hold me over with the doppler haha. My stomach is still aching on and off hope I can go back to work tomorrow so weird not sure what's going on...


----------



## Pippylu

Dark we're in the same boat here with dismissive Dr's. I really miss the Dr's in my hometown.

Almost sorry you're feeling unwell and stress with OH. I work long hours too, I'm definitely struggling with it at the moment.

Lovely scan christina. 

Jox that was a lovely comment from your customer! My co worker knows, I told her on Monday but still holding off telling my manager. I slipped over on a wet floor at work weekend before last and need to put more time between in the hopes she won't remember. She's a massive bitch at times (self titled), and sweet as sugar at others...I want sweet as sugar when I break the news haha.

I've got another scan tomorrow at my first obs consult, he does a scan at every appt. Got my fingers crossed he can tell me the genders tomorrow. His wife is his nurse and will also be my midwife. I'm so happy to be moving on from my not very helpful gp.

Had an awful headache for 2 days, beyond what paracetamol can help with...work and people at work are making it worse. So ready to be on maternity leave already lol.


----------



## almosthere

Pippy i hear you on being done with work. I teach so I'm done end of June less than 2 months to go thank gosh idk how I managed to work full time the whole pregnacy with ds! This is so hard second time around! Managed to have some toast on 3rd mini gingerale stomach still feels funky the on call dr says she thinks it's a type of bug I'm nervously waiting to throw up eventually but hoping I'm wrong and csn sleep well and go back tomorrow.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

So everyone knows... Just because I don't post here daily, doesn't mean I am not on daily or every other day :) A few are concerned about the main page? It's updated as far as due dates. As far as active members, how is that possible to monitor everyone's post? I searched a few & a few haven't posted for a couple months, so what do I do? Take them off the list? Like, what's the criteria? You have to be active every week? I don't know. I think that's silly & who has time to monitor over 50 people? Due dates, losses & gender scans are updated, so I don't see why a few people are concerned?


----------



## hunni12

Hold up wait...why you so upset snow. We had genuine concerns because you barely posy here so why not give it over to someone who posts everyday.

I really do not like way you are coming at us


----------



## hunni12

@almost: I booked one at 10w at a private clinic. Had I not been getting these shots I would be waiting till 20w :(


----------



## sn0wbunnie

hunni12 said:


> Hold up wait...why you so upset snow. We had genuine concerns because you barely posy here so why not give it over to someone who posts everyday.
> 
> I really do not like way you are coming at us

Upset? Nope. Just clarifying things.

Those were genuine questions. Is someone that posts daily seriously going to monitor over 50 people to make sure they post here often? Like I said, I think the important stuff is updated.


----------



## smileyfaces

sn0wbunnie said:


> So everyone knows... Just because I don't post here daily, doesn't mean I am not on daily or every other day :) A few are concerned about the main page? It's updated as far as due dates. As far as active members, how is that possible to monitor everyone's post? I searched a few & a few haven't posted for a couple months, so what do I do? Take them off the list? Like, what's the criteria? You have to be active every week? I don't know. I think that's silly & who has time to monitor over 50 people? Due dates, losses & gender scans are updated, so I don't see why a few people are concerned?

I hate to be a pain but its not up to date. My due date and several others haven't been updated from 12 week scans. We are now wanting to add genders too. Please don't get so touchy about it. 

Also noone is asking you to keep tabs on 50 people :shrug: if people don't post here anymore that's fine, nothing anyone can do. I think people just want it to be up to date as far as ACTIVE members are concerned, which as it stands, it is not. :shrug:

Some of us are on here posting several times a day and reply to every post. So it would make more sense for someone else to take over it who has the time to. There's no one that is concerned...just people that feel it would be better handled by more frequent posters. I know Jox was interested in taking it over as she is here all the time. Its not a big deal :shrug:


----------



## smileyfaces

Pippy good luck for your appointment...how exciting you might get to find out genders :happydance: and I'm glad you get to move on from that gp!

Dark I would defo change your doctor! They sound rubbish!

Jox how crazy is it that people are starting to notice you are pregnant?! I've not had that yet. Although I'm sure people are just being polite coz I'm fat :haha:


----------



## Jox

Snowbunnie, I personally wasn't referring to people in the list who don't post. whether people post or not isn't important. For me it was updating things as and when they happened, finding out bump colours, maybe even keeping track of scan dates etc and only suggested that someone who is on and posts daily would be able to do that without us needing to pester U or have to inbox u each time.

If uve took offence to what I've said or have an issue handing the first page over then it's fine. I was just asking so 1) we didn't have to pester you 2) we then didn't have to wait till u were next on the sort it etc it's certainly not the end of the world.

I know a few of the due dates r wrong seen as we really having our dating scans etc but people may not be arsed to specifically msg u to ask u to change it. Where as one of us who r on here daily and see all posts would just update it as an when it is posted within the comments.

Either way, if ur not wanting to pass it to someone else to edit, no worries. Like I said it was just a query on everyone's behalf.

Hope ur all ok ladies xx


----------



## Scarlett P

How exciting Pippy, please keep us posted - be lovely to find out the genders today!

Pleased you're having a lovely few days Jox, and that's nice what that guy said to you.

Still trying to find things here at work until the end of the week. Don't think we're going to go public on FB for a bit though. My old best friend from where I used to live is going through IVF at the moment, and I haven't told her I'm pregnant... I really wish I'd told her when I first found out now, because it feels worse that I'm 15 weeks and not said anything. But back then it felt really wrong as well... She's in her tww so I'm so hoping she gets her BFP soon, and then I'm sure she won't care about my baby news and that I've not said sooner!


----------



## Jox

Just read ur post smiley, I think u worded it much better than I did. Basically wed like the front page updated without having to inbox u each and every time, that's all.

Xx


----------



## Jox

And smiley, yes I don't think anyone has said anything because I'm at that stage where it's 'is she pregnant or has she just out a bit of weight on' :haha: so it was nice for someone to ask and be so confident that yes I am actually pregnant!!!!


----------



## hunni12

Well what he said to you was really nice jox. I get the "oh girl you so big and blah blah blah" lol. 

Good luck today Pippy!!

@Scarlett: I think she would understand that you wanted to get out of the safe zone.

So out of curiosity , what time Is it where you ladies are? It is 2;39am here.

I'm just up nauseated


----------



## darkriver

8:46 am hunni. 
I havent really had anyone notice my bump but to be honest I generally cover it up.


----------



## Pippylu

It's 5.15pm Wednesday arvo here.

Just got back to work after a cultural awareness course and found they've put an extra person on for the night to cover for me being away half the shift...so I can actually relax a bit and try and shake this headache!

Almost I'm envious you'll be off work in 2 months, I'm here until September unless Dr says otherwise


----------



## CarlyP

Scarlett - Plumber (BIL) is coming today to remove some pipes and plumb my dishwasher in! :happydance:

What are you doing in Orla's room?

Jox - That kitty cafe sounds right up my street! We have 3 cats, would have more if I was allowed haha. 

Pippy - It's great you get scans at every appointment, how exciting, is that because it's twins or is that normal for where you are? 

Hunni - It's 08.51am here, OH has taken the kids to school because I feel sooooo queasy this morning, I really thought I was over that part.


----------



## hunni12

Wow,the time difference is amazing. So if it is 5:15pm you guys must do late appointments Pippy?


----------



## darkriver

I am so tired today. Woke up about 1 am for a bathroom break and at half four for a thudding in my stomach. Put it down to uterine spasms as I am not convinced it was movements.


----------



## hunni12

@carly; don't scare me. I'm truly hoping this nausea goes away soon :(


----------



## CarlyP

Dark - I've had a few thuds, it almost feels like something is flicking me from inside. So don't rule it out :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Dark I'm feeling movements!

Pippy I will be working till the end of September :)

Just at my consultant appointment. Been at work this morning now come to the Hosp and straight back to work after this. 

Will catch up properly later on xxx


----------



## Pippylu

Hunni - I think it was this morning (my time) that I said my appt is tomorrow...but in your time that would now be today?! It's confusing lol. Anyway it's tomorrow morning, which I'm thinking will be this afternoon where you are.

Carly - It's only because I've gone private I get the scans at every appt...but because of the twins I get 3 more scans than what you'd have with a singleton (at least here that's what they do). So I'll get a scan tomorrow, the developmental scan in 3 - 5 weeks and then 3 more after that. If I have to go in more frequently for any reason then I'll get a scan at those appts too. We've been paying for health insurance for years...time to make it pay for itself! It's been a blessing because the only public hospital here has an awful reputation.


----------



## Pippylu

I've had the feeling of movement too but not very often. It kinda felt like little pops, like gas bubbles popping inside me?? It could just be gas though. The only flutters I've felt were up near my belly button, too far away I think.


----------



## CarlyP

That's a better plan then especially if the hospital isn't very good.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

The only person that's had a gender scan so far is smiley & that's up to date. I believe I am next to have a gender scan on Sat, then jox on Monday. So again, that's up to date. Right? Or no?

Who's due date isn't correct? Because I went through last night & checked everyone. It's when hard people don't have tickers or a signature.


----------



## Jox

U don't need to be defensive or feel u need to defend urself snowbunnie.

My point was u said to msg u if something needed updating and I just thought if one of us who's here daily, reads every post etc was able to edit the front page it'd be kept up to date easier.

But it's fine. U clearly feel ur keeping it updated so let's just leave it as it is. It was only a suggestion.


----------



## Scarlett P

I can't get my head around the time differences :haha: but looking forward to hearing about your scan Pippy! If you had to guess on the genders, what would you say?

Carly, hope you've managed to clear up all the plaster dust now and fridge is all sorted. Hurrah for the dishwasher :happydance: We've had the room plastered but plasterer now needs to come back to cover ceiling :S also need to knock old airing cupboard out and then build new wardrobe there and new skirting and carpets. Can't wait til it's done, especially as we can't get ready for new baby til Orla is out of the nursery!

Yes defo having movement here and have been for quite a while.... could be the bab Dark?

Hope appt goes well Smiley :)

Hello Snow :) I've now been moved to 30th Oct, although I don't think I actually said that after my scan!


----------



## CarlyP

Yes, all clear, the dust is still laying though, my mum said it'll be like that for weeks!

Sounds like a lot of work, but it's so worth it isn't it.


----------



## smileyfaces

My due date isn't correct. Its been weeks since I asked for it updated. I agree there is absolutely no reason to get so defensive about it. I am struggling to see what the big deal is in handing it over to someone else. Whatever.

My appointment went well. The length of my cervix needs monitoring and possibly need a stitch going in. Also got to have GTT in July.

Carly sounds so busy in your house at the minute!


----------



## Scarlett P

What's GTT SMiley? Sorry to hear about the possible stitch, have you had to have one before?

Good luck Carly, we got a lot of ours up with a damp cloth.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

smileyfaces said:


> My due date isn't correct. Its been weeks since I asked for it updated. I agree there is absolutely no reason to get so defensive about it. I am struggling to see what the big deal is in handing it over to someone else. Whatever.
> 
> My appointment went well. The length of my cervix needs monitoring and possibly need a stitch going in. Also got to have GTT in July.
> 
> Carly sounds so busy in your house at the minute!

Are you going to tell me what your due date is? If you're 16 weeks today then it's Oct 26th, right?

Scarlett just changed yours.


----------



## almosthere

Sno I'm due nov 7th my ticker is a day off I'm listed as Nov 6th


----------



## sn0wbunnie

almosthere said:


> Sno I'm due nov 7th my ticker is a day off I'm listed as Nov 6th

Just changed it :)


jox & smiley, again I ask, who's due date is not correct???? You keeping saying a few are off but won't say who?!


----------



## hunni12

Hormones lol. It is not that big of a deal snow. If you don't want to pass it fine some of us just thought a more active person in the group should handle it but whatever.


So im 11 weeks and think I feel bubs moving around every morning.

They the times you feel them kicking and moving in your belly is usually the times they will be up once born. Yikes.


----------



## darkriver

Mine isn't correct :). I am now 5th November. I also find out the gender on the 21st.


----------



## darkriver

My DD was so sweet this morning. She kissed my belly and tried to cuddle baby.


----------



## Pippylu

Smiley we can count down to September together O:)

Hey snow...my due date has changed twice since I joined the group. I did put it in a post both times but I don't have a ticker/signature...TBH I haven't worked out how to make one but will look into it. My current due date is 2nd November.

Scarlett - I have no idea! Ramzi says 2 boys for placenta theory but they could only see the nub on one twin from the last scan and they said boy for that one. I submitted the scans to a nub theory fb page and had someone say one of each. One of each would be fantastic but 2 of the same would be fun, and being fraternal at least we'll be able to tell them apart :laugh2:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

dark, just changed yours. 

I went through & deleted a few people that haven't posted since March.

Pippy, changed yours too.

& I added gender scan dates- does anyone else have one coming up soon?


----------



## Pippylu

sn0wbunnie said:


> dark, just changed yours.
> 
> I went through & deleted a few people that haven't posted since March.
> 
> Pippy, changed yours too.
> 
> & I added gender scan dates- does anyone else have one coming up soon?

I've got a scan in the morning (Thursday), not specifically a gender scan but hopefully will turn out to be!


----------



## JemmaLouise

My due date is 31st October and my gender scan is next Tuesday, 17th May :)


----------



## Scarlett P

Thanks Snow :)

Very jealous for you ladies finishing Sept or before. I'm trying to get as close to DD as possible so that I can then not go back to work til Jan 18 if I also save up all my leave as well..... it's going to be a long slog between my holiday and mat leave starting

Awww Dark that's really sweet


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Jemma, you're updated.

Pippy, FX they can tell!


----------



## hunni12

I'm jealous as well....I don't qualify for maternity leave as I would have to hold bubs in for a additional week to get it. Even then it is unpaid so I have to work up until my EDD and pray my waters don't break at work.


----------



## Bay

My dating scan corresponds with my initial due date based on lmp, so no change for me. I will hopefully find out my baby's gender in 4 long weeks. :happydance:


----------



## hunni12

The US needs to get better laws for expecting mothers. I'm taking care of 2 on my own along with the household so 6 weeks of no pay sucks


----------



## CarlyP

Smiley - Glad your app went well, sorry you might need a stitch. 

Dark - That is lovely!


----------



## darkriver

Smiley I have been hearing a lot about the stitch today. Glad you appointment went well. I feel guilty re maternity leave as I am single mum and dont work at the moment. Mainly due to ill health. 

Good Luck Bay, also Hunni that is so rubbish. Have you put money by? I have always felt that USA is pretty difficult for mothers.

I am really struggling with dizziness. Either because I have eaten more today than I usually do or I havent eaten enough. I just feel really light headed.


----------



## hunni12

Dark: I am accumilating paid time off so all that will be used to pay, but still wont be much :(. Are you sure your blood pressure isnt low?


----------



## darkriver

Hunni. My blood pressure is always low because of my heart condition. :haha: I have had a few glasses of water and will keep an eye. I see my midwife in two weeks so hopefully I wont have to see her before then. Its not my heart I know that. I just think its because I have eaten loads today.


----------



## Jox

Smiley, was ur appt ok? That's not good about ur cervix length, is that something uve had to deal with before? Preterm labour etc When will u know if u need a stitch?

Exciting pippy and possibly finding out genders tomorrow!!! Can't wait to hear.

Hunni, dark, hope ur both ok. I've luckily been in work long enough to get maternity pay and because I'm only part time it's not far off the same amount that I actually earn which is a bonus, compared to the drop I've had in the past from full time to statutory mat pay!!!

I'm hoping to go on mat leave early to mid sept.,Logan goes full time early sept so it'll give me a few weeks to myself before baby arrives!!

I'm sure ive already said but 5 days :happydance: :haha:


----------



## CarlyP

I love scrolling past and seeing all of our different fruit sizes!


----------



## darkriver

Well- Fed of my shit doctors not chasing my slapped cheek appointments I have rang the fetal medicine department where I should have been referred and asked to go for an appointment on Monday. I will get a scan and have the results explained to me.


----------



## Jox

Fab dark, shit that uve had to sort it for yourself tho!!!! Xx


----------



## darkriver

Jox said:


> Fab dark, shit that uve had to sort it for yourself tho!!!! Xx

I am getting fed up! Even the receptionist seems surprised that I hadnt had the referal by now. I had slapped cheek at six weeks. The gp kept on saying the risk was small but there is still a risk. Thankfully this consultant is on the ball. I still havent had my fetal echo booked either but there going do that on monday.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Snow my due date is 28th October, my gender scan is next Friday 20th! Why don't we put our ramzi predictions on first page as well for those of us who had them, will be fun to look back on?

Sorry ladies once again I have read everything that you have all said and made mental comments along the way and now I have forgotten it all! lol hope all are well, people can DEFINITLY tell that I am pregnant! Think it more depends what I am wearing, Smiley I'm thinking it's happy 16 weeks for you since you are a couple of days ahead of me and I'm Friday! xx


----------



## darkriver

Question I still cant get an accurate heart reading on the doppler. I found the baby twice (little monkey moved.)


----------



## Jox

Can make note of my anomaly scan on front page too if u want, be nice to know when peoples scans r. Mine is 17th June X

Lots of love elmo, how r u? Feels nice when someone notices doesn't it 

Dark, try from a completely different angle? I can get baby but no clear reading so just have to move about a bit to get a better 'connection' X

Honest to god, I can't stop eating rubbish food!! I need help lol my weigh is going on everywhere too so no clothes r fitting me :shock: with the boys being pregnant made me look skinnier iykwim? Where as I feel fat now!! Hoping the theory that if it's a girl u gain all over if true or I'm just a greedy cow :haha: xx


----------



## almosthere

Agreed hunni I had about 6 weeks no pay as well it was lucky timing I had summer off from work anyways or else I would have been without pay for 3 months!


----------



## almosthere

Dark so cute about your dd cuddling your bump! 

Hope all are well today I'm feeling better and back at work oddest sickness yesterday :)


----------



## CarlyP

Dark - It is ridiculous how they aren't taking it serious, glad you have an appointment even though you shouldn't of had to chase it up!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm pretty good thank you :) glad things are sounding a bit more positive at home for you chick! 

Dark it's unreal all this business with the slapped cheek you have been so patient I would have lost the plot with them by now! 

I got my letter for my anatomy scan as well today too! It's June 9th :) 

I'm still feeling so fussy about food, it's not a sicky thing it's just I only want what I want if that makes sense? Really struggling for meal inspiration at the mo, hubby is so bloody hard to please fussy bugger. I made a gorgeous soup for my lunch tomorrow, sweet potato with orange pepper with a little cayenne pepper and chilli seeds thrown in. Might pull my finger out and make a lasagne for tomorrow nights tea but I'm so lazy with cooking at the minute! X


----------



## Jox

Oh I love lasagne!!!

All I want is crap. Pasta sauces, pot noodle etc so bad!!!!

Xx


----------



## CarlyP

My anatomy scan is 24th June I'll be 20+5!! 

I'm completely off meat, struggling with meal inspiration as well. I had a giant Yorkshire pudding for tea lol!


----------



## Pippylu

Hunni is there no government paid maternity leave in the US? Even though I'm permanent full time, I'm paid by the hr and not on salary so I won't get it from my employer but I get 18 weeks paid leave from the government. It works out to a bit less than my current wage but I'm grateful to get it.


----------



## Pippylu

I love pasta, even more now, especially with creamy sauces...I've been trying to squeeze in veggies too but really only feel like carbs! 

Elmo your soup sounds delish!


----------



## almosthere

You can get up to 6 months partially paid where I work but they didn't approve my leave so I got nothing and they didn't have to tell me why it totally sucks


----------



## Christina86

I get 6w maternity leave from my employer but it is unpaid which sucks! 

I had to move my anatomy scan/ gender scan today. It's two days later so at least it isn't far off. It's now 6/10. I went to write it down in my calendar and saw I have court that day and it's set for 4hrs!! i have been told that I have to testify so I have to be there. Good god. I'm testifying for the first time next week and I am hoping I don't throw up lol. I was told by the attorneys it gets easier. ahahahaha yeah right. I don't like talking in front of a group of people. None of this is going to be easy...


----------



## Pippylu

Almost and Christina I can't believe there's nothing in place from the government there! Here if you're entitled to maternity leave with your employer you still get the government paid leave as well...you can make it go for about 6 months! I can't imagine how hard it must be on families.

My obs appt went well but was super quick. The scan was super quick too. He really only made sure there were 2 healthy heartbeats and did measurements...but I got a great side view of baby A. The nub/winky was clear as day and pointing straight up at 90 degrees...if he's not a boy I'll be very surprised! Measurements are on target with the last scan. I also didn't get given a good picture...he got me to go out and book my morphology scan straight after and then when I came back to pay he had his next patient in and the scan pic left out for me was of 2 blurry blobs from who knows what angle :sad1:


----------



## smileyfaces

We can have 39 weeks paid from the government but its not a lot. Or you can have 9 months paid (the amount depends on various things) from your employer but you are entitled to take 12 months, with the last three being unpaid. I can't believe how crappy some countries are with maternity leave!

Elmo your anatomy scan is the day before mine!! How exciting!!


----------



## Jox

Yeah i was about to say that smiley. 39 weeks paid then 13 unpaid. U don't have to take it all tho. There is a minimum each company needs to pay but some offer their own maternity packages which can pay a lot more. When i worked full time the statutory maternity pay is barely half ur weekly earnings but now I'm only part time I should come away with about 90% of my normal weekly pay for 39 weeks!!

Pippy sounds a bit rubbish considering u paid for ur scan!!

4 sleeps to go!!!!


----------



## Jox

Carly, I'll be 20+5 too lol x


----------



## smileyfaces

I don't work enough hours/earn enough money to get statutory pay but will get maternity allowance. I will get 90% of my normal wage *I think*


----------



## Pippylu

Finally worked out a ticker yay!


----------



## Scarlett P

Yay for ticker Pippy but boo for scans, that's so rubbish.

And wow, so rubbish for you ladies who don't get maternity pay! Is childcare cheaper in the US (I mean do you have to go back to work sooner and put baby into childcare) or do most ladies not go back to work after having a baby?

My scan is June 6th, I'll be 19+1!


----------



## Jox

I just about earn enough to get mat pay smiley altho it has crossed my mind that work may try and lower my hrs so I drop below the earnings I need to get to get it iykwim? X


----------



## Jox

Yay for ticker pippy!!!


----------



## darkriver

Hi Ladies I hope you dont mind if I have a rant?

I woke up about 3:30 to go to the bathroom and found a ton of abusive messages directed at me and my closest friend from someone I have been friends with for 8 years. 

Basically T is like a dad to Lucy, we arent interested in a relationship but he is an amazing person who has been there for a very long time. Anyway a year after meeting him I meet A. A has 4 children and at that point a partner... All she has done in the last 8 years is bounce from partner to partner, even cheating on her ex fiance. When there relationship ended we supported her as moved into a caravan and my friend T helped her fix it up. She let her children be neglected for two years until the point that social almost took them. Again we supported her. The drama continues until just before Christmas when she met this guy. He was one of tims oldest friends and all of sudden Tim is predator trying to have sex with her, all of her friends have never been there and the only person she can rely on is her new boyfriend. Speaks massive volumes to me. 

I am fed up basically. When I was pregnant with Lucy I got married to Lucys dad. A refused to come and we fell out. Making it out that my ex husband was going to murder me and she would be left with my daughter.???? 

The last time I saw her I was 3 and half weeks pregnant. She claims her car broke down and that she cant see me. I pointed out I could get the bus. She fluffed me off. I know she is busy I get it but friendship goes both ways.


----------



## Christina86

I will go back to work after 6 weeks and have both kids in daycare which will cost $1,200 a month. 

Our family health insurance plan will also be $900 a month



Scarlett P said:


> Yay for ticker Pippy but boo for scans, that's so rubbish.
> 
> And wow, so rubbish for you ladies who don't get maternity pay! Is childcare cheaper in the US (I mean do you have to go back to work sooner and put baby into childcare) or do most ladies not go back to work after having a baby?
> 
> My scan is June 6th, I'll be 19+1!


----------



## Scarlett P

Wow, that's over a grand before you've started on bills, food rent/mortgage...

Do you work full time Christina? That's so hard having to go back at 6 weeks!

Over here, I've worked out I pay about $460 a month for DD to do two days in nursery, I don't know how that compares. And obviously we've got (for now) our NHS.

Wow Dark she sounds like a toxic friend! What was she having a go at you about then?! :hugs:


----------



## Christina86

Yes, I work full time. I'm on salary. I've thought about seeing if I can go part time because I would end up being on hourly pay then but I don't think it would be worth it. I work anywhere between 80 and 140 hours in two weeks depending on how my cases are going. Some weeks seem like they are all blowing up.


----------



## Christina86

Is there by chance a Nov 2016 Facebook group?


----------



## Scarlett P

I don't know about a FB group....

Wow, that sounds mental Christina - you're a superwoman! x


----------



## Christina86

I'm lucky I can make my own schedule. So I can start early and end early, start late and end late. I think most of my work time is paperwork and driving to and from places. I've or 12,200 miles on my car since September! 

Today I'm relaxing this morning. Dd fell back to sleep so I am watching tv and will get done. My day starts at 12 and will end at 4:45. But I also worked from 9-8pm yesterday. 

Don't know if I ever said what I do. I'm a social worker.


----------



## smileyfaces

Childcare is so sexpensive, luckily I get tax credits to help towards mine!


----------



## smileyfaces

4 days Jox!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Dark I don't really understand the situation and what's gone on? What has she done? Sent these messages to you? Or to someone else?


----------



## Christina86

smileyfaces said:


> Childcare is so sexpensive, luckily I get tax credits to help towards mine!

I wish! 
My husband and I make too much combined to qualify for any assistance.


----------



## smileyfaces

My husband only earns about £20000 a year and I only work two days a week earning no more than £5000 a year so we get up to 70% of our childcare costs paid for by the government. Very handy really. But considering that jack does one day a week and Oscar does two breakfasts and one after school a week it still costs nearly £250 a month! I'm very thankful for tax credits!


----------



## darkriver

smileyfaces said:


> Dark I don't really understand the situation and what's gone on? What has she done? Sent these messages to you? Or to someone else?

Sorry I dont even think I understand the situation basically. I woke up this morning to a ton of abusive messages from her. Accusing me of never being there for her, saying that I am covering up for my best friend and that I have pushed her out.

I havent. She claims that my best friend tried to sleep with her and manipulate her but I know Tim and he wouldnt do it. She came to house and told me this about 8 months ago at the same time she got a new partner who he has one by one made her stop talking to all of her friends. It seems I have been the next one. 

She then went on about my pregnancy and how I have kicked her out of the pregnancy which again I havent. 

I am just tired of the whole friendship. I am so worn out with her.


----------



## smileyfaces

She sounds like a drain! Just tell her to grow up!


----------



## Lynny77

Dark I think you need to cut her out completely. Life is too short and precious for toxic people.


----------



## darkriver

I finally have. I blew gasket this morning because she hasnt been there for me at all. I dont feel sad I just feel relieved. 8 years of stress has been lifted from my shoulders.


----------



## Jox

I know smiley, 4 days, I can't believe it!!! I can't believe I'm gonna know if I'm having another son or a daughter in 4 days!!! I can't imagine them telling me boy!!! It's weird. I won't be sad if they do because I get to use the name I just adore but a girl would be amazing too x

Christina, that's mental, we r so lucky here in the uk!! I'm not gonna be any worse off at all this time round on maternity. I don't use any child care as only work Tuesday when both boys r in school all day then Friday and Saturday nights when OH is usually off and if he isn't I have a babysitter or 2 I can use.

So today..... I've booked a holiday!!!! I've been soo desperate for a holiday. A proper one, with an aeroplane, a pool, beach etc mentioned to OH last week in the mist of things how much it was getting me down and he said we could book one so its been booked!! We go a year yesterday so 364 days lol I'm a little nervous booking a holiday to include baby when it's not even here yet but I need to think positively that everything will be fine and s/he'll be coming with us!!! I haven't been on a plane in over 7 years. We were VERY lucky that my grandad took us all on a cruise 2 years ago but that's still a long time for a sun worshiper like me lol esp when my sister is away every year plus friends etc


----------



## darkriver

Wow Jox so jel of your holiday.


----------



## Christina86

Oooh a vacation! I need one of those. Haha!! 

Yeah right now my main stress is the $ issue. I know we can make it work but it will be tight. 
When baby comes we will have 
$1200 in daycare per month 
$900 in health insurance 
$850 is our mortgage
Then we have all of our other bills for the house. Plus student loans and I pay $550 per month in student loans and that is not including my husbands loans! 

Then diapers. Wipes. I'm hoping to not have to buy formula but I was only able to bf dd for 6mo. So I'll add in formula just in case.

We will transition dd who will be 18mo to a toddler bed when baby comes so we need her bedroom set. We have to get rid of the furniture in the guest room and then get a fouton or sleeper couch for downstairs because we always have someone staying here it seems. 

My mind is just spinning. It's like. Hello check. Goodbye check. =[


----------



## JemmaLouise

Hey ladies :hi: 

wow lots to read! 

dark, sorry to hear about your friend hun :hugs: although at least you don't need to worry about a bad friend anymore 

Jox, I am soooo jealous!! where are you going ?? 

Can't believe all the gender scans happening over the next week :dance: I'm so excited and nervous to find out


----------



## Jox

Blimey Christina!!

Dark, just stay away from here while she's being so awful X

Gran canaria Jemma!! I saw it online so went in the travel agents today too luck and just booked it!! Sod it, we really can't afford it as desperately need to save for a deposit towards a house but I NEED a holiday, like my wellbeing depends on it iykwim? Dramatic I know but I do lol OH and his family have done a weeks holiday in skegness for the last 20 odd years, yes it's fun and yes the kids absolutely love it but it's not enough for me!!!


----------



## darkriver

All being well mines next saturday. Depends on the outcome of the scan on Monday.


----------



## JemmaLouise

If you feel you need it and sounds like you need a treat then why not :thumbup: lush that you picked gran canaria, I've never been but it looks wonderful!! I know it's a year away but I hope you have a lovely time :dance:


----------



## smileyfaces

I last went away in October (hen do) but before that it was about five years ago!! Oh tell a lie, we went to Paris in February but that doesn't count! I need a holiday too! Gran canaria sounds fabulous Jox how exciting! Something to look forward to!

Baby is kicking me :) so nice. I'm off to bingo tonight, hope I win. I've got awful sciatica at the moment, its crippling me.

What time is your scan on monday Dark?


----------



## darkriver

Smilely defo feeling movements with baby. Its so cute, baby especially love sugar. haha. Scan is at 4pm. My friend is going to take me and look after Lucy. I am praying for a positive outcome.


----------



## smileyfaces

Blimey Christina that's a lot of outgoings! Suppose it is all relative to your earnings though!

Jox I cried my eyes out when she told me its a boy! Not out of sadness because I'm thrilled to have another boy! Just overwhelming when you are finally told!

Also, I've just been to add a and the big boxes of Pampers wipes new baby ones) and 12 to a pack were reduced down to £4! So I got 24 packs of pampers for £8


----------



## smileyfaces

Jemma when is your scan??


----------



## JemmaLouise

:hi: smiley 

I got my 16w mw appt tuesdsy at 10:15 and then straight on the train from there for my scan at 12:15 (so long as baby is heard on the doppler) :dance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Exciting! Where is your scan? You live close to Southport right??

I have my 16 week midwife appt tomorrow!


----------



## Jox

Wow, so many scans next week lol really could do with them being in the front page coz I'm never going to remember them!!

Lots of love for ur scan dark, what will they be looking for?

My scan isn't till 5.40 on Monday. OH is at work till 5 so will take the boys to meet him from work and get them their dinner while we r there. Smiley,mi cried when they told me Logan was a boy  I can't remember with Leo lol altho it came up on my time hop, it was 6 years ago yesterday I found out he was a boy. There's only 8 days difference between Leo's pregnancy and this baby's.

Can u explain what ur kicks feel like smiley. I really do think I'm feeling baby but it's soo internal!! I swear my placenta is anterior!! X


----------



## smileyfaces

I had anterior placenta with jack and didn't feel a single thingle till close to 20 weeks! I am feeling actual movements like what they feel like a lot later on but much softer than that and more localised down low in my belly! Hard to describe really! Just like a small wave of movement!Also feeling small but very noticable thuds (which are actually only about 1-2 inches down from my belly button but slightly to the side!). 

I agree so many scans its hard to keep up with when they all are. If they were all in one place it would be much easier to keep track :lol:


----------



## JemmaLouise

I live in Birkdale which is just outside Southport, I need to get a 30 minutes train to Litherland which is between Southport and Liverpool, which is not that bad, Riley loves the train, then the clinic is just over the road from the station so I can't get lost :haha:

That's cute that you cried at the scan, when I was told Riley was a boy, I was kind of stunned, all my family are girls... what was I going to do with a boy :rofl: now I know I'm prepared for either ! 

Also with movement I thought I was feeling something a few days ago but now nothing so I don't know... :shrug:


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww cute Riley will get to see his brother or sister!

I was like that jemma I wouldn't feel anything for days but now for the last three days I've been feeling it several times a day! I think it just varies for everyone! This is defo the earliest I've ever felt movements!


----------



## darkriver

They will do an intensive scan where they will scan all the body parts for fluid. The main condition is called fetal Hydrops. Which kills 50% of the babies that contracts it. Its why I am so upset with how I have been treated.


----------



## smileyfaces

A girl from our February 2013 baby group on bnb had the same thing Dark...her baby was actually very poorly (not to scare you at all as I'm sure you will be fine!) and so I just can't believe they have let this go on so long without investigating when it can be very harmful!!


----------



## darkriver

I keep googling and googling. I cant shake the feeling but think I am just scaring myself. I guess I wont know until Monday. Did her baby make it.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Yeah I'm quite excited to be sharing the experience with Riley, he loves seeing the baby on the TV at the doctors as he says it :haha:

I'm more excited about the reveal to Neil, hopefully he'll be excited about it :D


----------



## Jox

Aww cute Jemma, we r taking the boys with us too. I'm so excited for them!!

Oh dark, 2 of my friends babies has fetal hydrops too. I really hope on Monday they r able to give u lots of reasurrance that baby is fine xx

Smiley, I'm feeling little thuds. Maybe 5ish or more a day. Very individual little thuds but it's on my insides. Like they r kicking my insides. Like u say, it's hard to explain!!!


----------



## Scarlett P

Defo thuds here, especially when I've eaten something sweet!

Yay for holiday Jox and good luck at bingo Smiley. 

Dark big :hugs: roll on Monday for you and some good news. And good for you
Walking away from that girl. Sounds like a very toxic friend to me! 

Wow Christina must be so hard breast feeding when hog have to go back to work so early. Did you pump last time? 

Jemma I've my 16 week check on Tues too. Can't wait to get to 16 wks, something about the even numbers - they always feel like mini milestones! 

Sorry if knew missed anything!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm barely feeling anything at all which is scary, I know I shouldn't worry as its down to the anterior placenta. 

Dark I have so much sympathy for you and the way they have treated you, Monday can't come soon enough for hopefully reassurance for you xx

Christina wow going back after 6 weeks must be really hard I feel for you. Being a social worker must be a very challenging job in itself. 

Smiley yay bet our anatomy scans will soon come around! 

Jox that would be sneaky if they lowered your hours! Don't stand for that if you can help it! 

Jox a holiday!! That's great! So jealous, would be so tempted to book one for next summer but need to wait till we have paid off all this baby stuff and sorted some jobs around the house then I'll plan a holibobs :) 

Snow if you are around would so appreciate my due date being changed and all scan dates adding to front page xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Good point scarlet - Christina must be so so hard exclusively breastfeeding if you are back at work after 6 weeks :(


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well dark just went on fb after my last post on here, and it seems a little boy in Jacksons class has slapped cheek now I'm scared xx


----------



## Christina86

I did not work during pregnancy with my DD and did not start back to work until she was 4 months. So with her it was easier. I started having difficulty from 4-6 months because she would breastfeed fine but I could get nothing when I pumped. After 6 months I found it to be too stressful and gave up. Plus she ended up with 2 bottom teeth at 5mo and the 2 top teeth at 5 1/2 mo and started biting.... ummm OUCH!

Being a social worker is for sure challenging. Working with people in general is challenging. There are cases that go well and cases that don't. Right now I have cases going to TPR (termination of parental rights) where the children will then be placed up for adoption. But I also have cases where the parents have turned their lives around and their children have been returned to their care. I've yelled, screamed, laughed with clients, cried.... and heck I've done it all in one day. There are days where I sit in my car and wonder if I'm cut out for this work. But I wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## Pippylu

Wow ladies, a lot of posts to read since I was last on!

Christina sounds like you have a very stressful but rewarding job. I wish the system was geared better to allow you more time off, 6 weeks sounds like so little time.

Dark that's definitely cause to cut ties. I'm glad you've taken that step...the last thing you need is a toxic friendship!

Jox your holiday sounds amazing! We go overseas once or twice a year. Bali is only 2.5hr flight away and sooo cheap for flights and accom, so that's normally our 2nd trip. Our main holiday is further away to the snow. I'm a sun worshipper too so while I love snow I also need warm weather, beaches you can swim in and sun. Where I live we've got warm weather, sun and beaches you can't swim in because there's crocodiles!

I've got no movement. I've thought a few times I did but now I'm sure it was gas. I've got no experience so have no idea what to expect.


----------



## almosthere

So much going on on here! So much drama at my house ds got sent home from school with diahreah I'm actually in his class I don't agree with the teachers but left so there would not be tension. It was so not diahreah w.e...then I get home and my cat projectile vomited on our fairly new leather couch she throws up here and there on the floor but no projectile all over then on the floor yuck then ds had a candy bracelet and I told him do not eat the string go to check a text mom guilt he ate the string! The dr I called wasn't concerned at all said he should be fine. I also had mommy brain meant to put my timer on my stove and started the oven with all my oven safe dishes stored inside realized after 15 mins! Tough day with good things inbetween but glad it's almost come to an end. Staying home from work since ds isn't allowed back at school tomorrow total rubbish he's been fine all day and that was his only poop he is clearly not sick ugh.

I thought I felt movement but always turned out to be gas accept early on but that was a week or two ago which would be early so who knows I can't wait for movements for reassurance I've been naturally worried since I haven't had. ultrasound or doppler lately still weeks away until doppler..


----------



## Scarlett P

Morning!

Christina that does sound like a stressful but rewarding job!

I don't want to go to work today!! It's going to be lovely and I want to stay at home with DD and DH. Can't wait to mat leave and Fri and Sat together! 

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs Elmo hopefully your little boy doesn't catch it xx happy 16 weeks!!

Pippy lucky you going to Bali!

Argh Almost what a day!! Hope tomorrow is better for you!


----------



## Christina86

Yay me. Up at 1:50am. 

Ugh. I have to fall back to sleep!


----------



## Jox

Christina, ur job is so demanding but what a rewarding job. Well done u xx

I'm back at work tonight and tomorrow night, tonight is only a 6 he shift so not gonna complain. Also means I'm getting closer to scan, 3 days!!!

Oh dear almost, I'm sure ur right that ds is fine!!

Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thanks smiley trying not to obsess! Hopefully he won't xx

Oh wow Bali! Must have missed that, would love to go! 

Smiley have you bought Anytning nice since you found out your having a lovely little boy? Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

How cool is it being an avacado &#128512; I love it!!!! X


----------



## smileyfaces

:haha: I keep trying to imagine how big baby is in my tummy right now...its so weird isn't it!

yes Elmo I've bought some gorgeous sleep suits from Next, and some PJs and more sleep suits from Asda. Also bought my pram last night (eBay) and going pucking it up this afternoon (but it is a neutral colour).


----------



## Jox

Happy 16 weeks elmo :happydance:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thanks Jox :)

Smiley what you got? All I can talk about it my pram lol X


----------



## smileyfaces

Silver cross wayfarer :D


----------



## darkriver

Hi ladies. If I am quiet over the weekend its because I am trying not to stress myself out. Had my final Team around the child meeting which I was working toward before pregnancy. 

@Christine Can I ask is it hard removing children? I have considered a route in social work but I dont think my heart could see the neglected kids. I know in the UK the threshold of neglect is incredibly high and separating family is a last resort. 

@Elmo keep an eye on you little boy. Slapped cheek only shows symptoms when its leaving your body and your not contagious anymore. If your worried get checked out.

Cant believe I am 15 weeks tomorrow :o


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Scans are now listed on the first page. Speaking of them... Mine is TOMORROW MORNING!!!!!


----------



## darkriver

sn0wbunnie said:


> Scans are now listed on the first page. Speaking of them... Mine is TOMORROW MORNING!!!!!

Good Luck Snowbunnie.


----------



## almosthere

Enjoy your scan snobunnie!

Elmo make sure not to share and food or drink w ds until you know he is cleared maybe a month to be safe and good hands asking which I'm sure you do

I missed Bali too who is going there Jox? I saw earlier you booked a trip enjoy how exciting!

Congrats to those hitting 15 and 16 weeks I'll be 15 on Monday exciting getting to each week.


----------



## JemmaLouise

smileyfaces said:


> Silver cross wayfarer :D

omg I'm doing the same thing!! :haha: I'm getting mine in stone x


----------



## smileyfaces

I've just got mine jemma!! Mine is off eBay but I love it! So pleased with it x


----------



## darkriver

I have decided to get a travel system but a cheaper brand. I am going to wait until I am in third trimester though.


----------



## JemmaLouise

smileyfaces said:


> I've just got mine jemma!! Mine is off eBay but I love it! So pleased with it x

I've just put a bid on ebay for mine, hopefully I'll win it, although in talks with the seller so hopefully get it taken down early. It looks good as new so not bothered it's second hand.


----------



## smileyfaces

Same jem, mine is good as new, the carrycot has never been used. The woman was gutted selling it to me coz I won the auction at a low price :haha:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Haha mines on at just under 200 which isn't bad considering its RRP was 750 or something stupid :haha: it's such a nice system isn't it :)


----------



## Christina86

DD is being a little turd this morning but she's so cute and adorable I can't be mad. I'm sure it's because when I tell her no she does whatever it is anyway then looks at me and smiles her toothy smile and giggles. 

Pull mommy's hair.... no.... smile and giggle
Punch and try to bite the dog... no... smile and giggles
Try to pull the TV off the entertainment center......
Throw food on the floor....
Screech on the top of lungs for no reason.....
Smack mommy with remote....
Throw sippy cup down onto the floor .....
Spit food out.....
Try and throw poopy diaper that has just been wrapped up to be thrown out....

Shall I go on? It's only 9am ... it might be a long day lol


----------



## smileyfaces

JemmaLouise said:


> Haha mines on at just under 200 which isn't bad considering its RRP was 750 or something stupid :haha: it's such a nice system isn't it :)

I got mine for £132 :haha: I will take pics in a bit and put it on my journal.

Had my 16 week midwife appointment this morning which was a waste of time! Urine dip and blood pressure and that's it!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Did she not even do a doppler check?


----------



## Jox

Yay for scan tomorrow snow!!! Come by and let us know!!

No, wasn't me going to Bali, I with it was. I'm booked for Gran canaria.

Exciting that ur all getting ur Prams!! I don't even know which one I want X

Dark, we r here if u need us, u know that X

Christina, I feel for u, I just don't have the patience today :-(

2 hrs before I need to leave for work and all I want to do Is sleep


----------



## Jox

That was a waste smiley, like Jemma said, did she not even listen with the Doppler?


----------



## smileyfaces

Nope no Doppler or anything! I can listen to HB myself anyway but still, pffft, waste of time haha

It was Pippy who has been to Bali!


----------



## almosthere

Oh Christina you have your hands full for sure today!

Smiley that is a waste sorry to hear.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yea I will be careful until we can be sure I asked the Dr's for a blood test but receptionist says dr said I don't need one unles my own child is definitly infected but it says on the NHS website that something like 30 percent of people stay completely symptomless! I'll mention to my midwife on Wednesdays appointment X 

Dark sorry Hun what is team around the child? 

Smiley those wayfarers if they are what I'm thinking of are so pretty! What colour you gone for? 

Christina my youngest has been a total sod lately lol 

Snowbunie look forward to hearing if you are having a blue bundle or pink! We will know two babies then three on Monday when Jox has hers and maybe they will be able to tell dark as well xx

Anyway ladies I logged on to say that I have just definitly felt baby!!! It was two really strong kicks! Actually unmistakable!! So happy! I have rarely felt anything because of my placenta so that made me really happy xx


----------



## darkriver

Team around the child is just additional support for children. Not a social service thing.


----------



## darkriver

Also I used the Doppler today heard heartbeat and felt a kick!


----------



## Christina86

I got a Doppler! Though since they couldn't find hb on the Doppler at the OB office I'm afraid to use it. Lol. 

I also got it for free. I ordered off of amazon and paid for overnight bc I was stressing so much. Well it came A WEEK later. I yelled at them in an email and they refunded my $ haha


----------



## almosthere

Dark and elmo that's great it seems like 16 weeks is a common time to start feeling movement! I have yet to feel anything makes me nervous I'll be 15 weeks Monday hmmm...

Since I'm home from work with ds I've started potty training! Last summer he would go all the time like it was a game then he stopped I think it was something fun to play at the time haha then he refused for the longest time the past few night Sweeney he has been naked after a tub or waiting to get diaper and Jammie he says he wants to go on potty and does so I took it as he was ready. One one accident this am then he's gone 3 times I'm so excited it would be great to get him potty trained this long weekend and have him start going at school and out elsewhere fingers crossed this is it! One baby to diaper sounds good to me this fall! :)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

It's such a good job I don't have a Doppler I would be a nightmare!!

Almost good luck with the potty training will be great for you to not have to worry about that xx


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Hey everyone - I'm sorry i've not kept up much with the thread. Have been checking in and checking everyones progress. Have had a little too much stress this pregnancy with the bleed I had and now my 12 week scan has shown a raised NT. Had NIFTY test on Tuesday and am awaiting the results. MS is more manageable and baby has been kicking all week as if they are trying to reassure me that everything is ok. ugh. feeling fed up and also a bit silly that I would think this would be plain sailing after 12 weeks. :(


----------



## Jox

Lots of love hopeful. I hope all comes back clear with ur results, please let us know X

Just got in from work. Within 5 min of getting there one of my managers game up to me and asked if she should be saying congratulations lol apparently a couple of them have thought for a couple of weeks!!! I must be showing more than I real sis, I just thought I was looking fat!!

Yay for feeling the mpkicks elmo, and u too dark!!!! I've felt some kicks while at work

Also had the Doppler out before work and the boys walked in so they got to hear baby too xx


----------



## Christina86

9:22 and I'm ready to pass out! I now know that I could never be a SAHM because I'd probably go nuts. I love my dd more than anything but she was a terror today. Yes we had fun and played and laughed but holy destructiveness. At one point she crawled into her room, threw the toys on the floor- out of her toy box- and crawled back into the living room. She laughed. She nearly broke a candle holder, tried pulling the lights off the table, almost pulled the curtains down, every time I ate something and said no to her she cried and threw a tantrum. 

Now mind you we had snuggles and laughs and she gave me kisses and hugs and she napped fine. But I'm
Not used to 8hrs of that all at once lol. 

She's also very clingy. To me. Because she likes to lay her head on my belly. So after my husband got home and I walked away for a bit she cried. I came back and she was stuck to me like a little mini human glue stick.


----------



## Pippylu

Congrats on 16 weeks Elmo!

Fingers crossed everything is ok hopeful x

Good luck for your scan snow!

Bali is me...we go once a year. Flights and accom for 2 of us for a week is cheaper than a weeks worth of groceries and fuel for the car! And it's only a 2.5hr flight which is closer than any town in Aus we can fly to, crazy! Lots of people here go for the weekend fairly regularly, but once a year is enough for us. I've never heard of where you're going Jox...I'm going to look it up.

Christina you dd sounds like mischief (in a good way)!

I've picked a pram and carrycot set...it's the mountain buggy duet. I think it's mid range in pricing. Seriously can't believe there's prams out there for $2000 + :shock:


----------



## smileyfaces

Yay Elmo and dark!

Almost hope the potty training goes well! I'm sure it will be a breeze :)

Hopeful I'm sorry to hear that :hugs: hope everything is OK xx

Jox! Did you admit you were pregnant or did you say you were just fat? Lol

Pippy its crazy you can go to Bali so cheap! Yay for buggy! Some of the prices are ridiculous!


----------



## darkriver

Is Anyone having Hotfluseshes?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thanks pippy :) 

Hopeful I'm sorry to hear that, I hope you hear positive news and very soon Hun xx

I have heard the buggy mountain duet is good! 

I have been looking at all the summer kits for our stokke trailz and wanting to buy but knowing we won't need them until next summer lol. 

Aw Jox nice for people to start asking! I had a taxi driver who I see quite regularly ask me this week as he said I can't tell in what you are wearing today but I saw you and kids walking yesterday and thought wow she is having baby! Lol X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm off to make donut toast for breakfast can't wait x


----------



## smileyfaces

Donut toast?!


----------



## rachieroo

hey guys, sorry not been around much, I didn't want to tempt fate by posting too much about it. But I can happily say everything is going well.

I have tried to catch up with everyone's posts but I had over 100 pages to read so didn't manage it lol. Congratulations on everyone's scans.

AFM I have had a rough few weeks. I have been sent to a&e because of dehydration from a bug and have had a cold/tonsilitis fro 2 weeks so not feeling great. On the other hand though I had my 12 week scan on Monday and everything is great. My dd is now 22 November. :)

Here is my scan from Monday :)


----------



## darkriver

Congrats Rachel. :happydance:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Sorry you haven't been well at all Rachie, hope you feel better soon! X

Smiley it's a nigella Lawson recipe! It's basically eggy bread (French toast?) except you put vannila extract in the eggs and when it's done in the pan you dip in caster sugar and it's like warm donuts! X


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Had my scan this morning..... I'm having another GIRL!!!!!


----------



## darkriver

Congratulations snow.


----------



## rachieroo

Congratulations snow!!

Elmo that sounds soo good!!


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

I will do. Counting down the days til my results. The clinic said they've been getting them back around 4-7 days after but quote 10 days. Today is day 4 of waiting done. So could have results Monday, Tuesday or have to wait til Friday. Eugh.


----------



## smileyfaces

Congrats rachie and snow

Elmo that sounds soooo yummy!

Someone crashed into the back of my car about an hour ago :growlmad:


----------



## smileyfaces

Hopeful27yrs said:


> I will do. Counting down the days til my results. The clinic said they've been getting them back around 4-7 days after but quote 10 days. Today is day 4 of waiting done. So could have results Monday, Tuesday or have to wait til Friday. Eugh.

Let's hope its Monday rather than Friday :hugs:


----------



## darkriver

smileyfaces said:


> Congrats rachie and snow
> 
> Elmo that sounds soooo yummy!
> 
> Someone crashed into the back of my car about an hour ago :growlmad:

Oh my gosh hope your okay x


----------



## smileyfaces

Yeah I'm fine, just pissed off lol


----------



## Christina86

My dd has taken to crawling and putting her head on the floor as she crawls! She's such a goof.


----------



## Jox

Wow snow, congratulations!!! 1 boy and 1 girl so far... Wonder which team I'll be joining... 2 sleeps!!!

Oh bloody hell smiley, have they made a mess??

Just a quick one, I'm on my break at work. I'm feeling PROPER little kicks. Had a few last night then about 8 while I've just been sat here. I'd been getting so worried about an anterior placenta but maybe I haven't after all!! I love the feeling so much xx


----------



## sn0wbunnie

smileyfaces said:


> Congrats rachie and snow
> 
> Elmo that sounds soooo yummy!
> 
> Someone crashed into the back of my car about an hour ago :growlmad:

Glad you're okay!


----------



## missfrick

Hullo everyone, there is no way I can catch up but I'm hoping to be around more. I seem to have gained about 5lbs in the past 2 days - must start watching what I eat! I had my IPS scans and everything is ok so far, so I'm glad - was in emerg at 11 weeks for heavy bleeding, and they can't find a source, but baby is 100% ok. I don't have a pic right now, but nub theory suggests I'm having another girl.
Seem to have popped in the past few days, body has remembered what to do

Congrats sn0w that's definitely exciting E will have a little sister!


----------



## almosthere

Rach glad everything is good with baby sorry to hear you've had a tough ride this pregnancy with being so sick I also had also bad throw up bug but I did not have to go to the er.

Sno congrats on another girl your girls can be so close! :)potty training went amazing yesterday constsnt reminders to ds he basically peed 8 time or so no poops in potty but that's a whole other thing. Today however he only peed once and lots of accidents not sure why the big change. Holding strong will see what tomorrow brings two more days before we can send him to school to try there!


----------



## Christina86

I went to bed decently early last night as I wasn't feeling well. But now I'm wide awake at nearly 3am. Yay me. Eventually I'll pass back out. 

I think I might have actually felt a kick today. Very low down. Still really only feeling very random flutters though. I'm wondering if baby is in an odd position or if I have an anterior placenta again. I'm also not really showing much. By late night I have a bump but it goes away so I'm guessing it's just due to food. Lol. I know all is good bc of the ultrasounds but I wish I had a bump. (I'll regret that later as I was so uncomfortable with dd lol). 15w1d today. 

Oh I'm also laying here, on my back, and can feel mini thuds almost. A bit lower than my belly button. I'm wondering if baby is more active at night when I'm sleeping... Or if I'm just loosing my mind! 

Eh also been very dizzy again today. This time it also came with a horrible headache. Like painful throbbing going to throw up headache. =[ 

Off to try and get some more sleep.


----------



## almosthere

Christina I hear you on the sleep I've been able to stay up later in second tri first was sleep by 8 this tri I can stay up as late as 1130 which is probably too late but dh gets home at 930 so I miss him and we like to talk before bed. So I went to bed 1130 last night and couldn't sleep past 630 am up before ds. I think part of it is I just want to sleep on my back but I've read sides are best back can cut off blood flow and oxygen I keep waking up on my back and turn to my sides just side of side sleeping already boy am I in trouble!


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies,

@Snow: congrats!!!
 
@missfrick: sorry about the bleed, but glad bubs is okay

@Chrstina: try to take it easy hun

@Jox: Just caught up about your trip, you so deserve it hopefully it brings you and your OH back close.

@Smiley: I have been so tempted to put something on back window saying "I am expecting so please watch out for me and my unborn unless you want to be paying for two:



afm,

Been in and out the hospital the last 2 days because of terrible constipation pain. It took like 4 laxatives to make me finally go. So now if i eat or cook anything they prefer it be baked foods/fruits/veggies.

The ex did come over yesterday after us being seperated for month he helped me around the house and cleaned up...(i even gave in to tempatation shame on me)...he asked about possibly getting back together and was on the verge of tears when i told him i dont never seeing it happening.

On a good note, I AM 12 WEEKS!!! I'll probably officially move on to the 2nd tri board next week at 13.


----------



## Jox

Happy 12 weeks hunni!!!!

Been into h&m to get a couple of bits and got myself this dress!! Look at my bump :shock:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## darkriver

Happy 12 weeks Hunni!
Wow Jox your bump looks amazing. I just look fat.


----------



## smileyfaces

Happy 12 weeks hunni. Hope you don't go back there with the ex!

Jox happy 16 weeks! Love the dress! This time tomorrow it will be almost time!


----------



## CarlyP

Hi ladies, been away this weekend to a Haven site, trying to catch up but I've forgotton most of it!

Lovely bump Jox :)

We announced today as screening came back 1:4100 for DS and 1:32000 for the other 2.

Makes me wonder why DD's came back so high.

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend.


----------



## hunni12

Thanks ladies!

@smiley: Hell would have to freeze over before i even consider giving him another chance. As long as he is helping me around and what not then we're fine. I cant just put him out of the child's life because of personal reasons.

@Jox: Your bump looks wonderful!


----------



## darkriver

22hrs to my scan. I am so nervous. I cant seem to relax and kind of just want to move past this if I can. I love this baby already and if there is something wrong what am I going to do. It will break me.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Congratulations snow! 

Hopeful I really hope it doesn't take too long xx

Smiley are you ok?! 

Jox what a lovely bump! I'll take a pic tomorrow and share :) 

Huni don't take him back chick!! Be good if he can stick around and gave his responsibilities though without getting a relationship from you xx


----------



## Jox

Fab results carly xx

Dark, hopefully all will be fine tomorrow and u can move on from all this slapped cheek stuff X

Hunni, hopefully he can step up as a dad and be there for what u need without expecting a relationship in return.

We r gonna be 'announcing' on Feb tomorrow after our scan. This time tomorrow we'll probably be in the scan!!!! It's our 2 years anniversary tomorrow too, special way to celebrate!!

Can't sit to see ur bump elmo!!!

Xx


----------



## CarlyP

Dark - :hugs:

Jox - What a lovely way to spend your anniversary. Can't wait to hear!!


----------



## darkriver

Jox what a great anniversary. 
I ordered a bra from simplybe (a catalogue) and it doesnt fit. So I am going to have to return it. My boobs must have swelled.


----------



## almosthere

Cute bump jox!


----------



## missfrick

sn0w, just saw the announcement (awesome) did they move your due date to October or are you assuming you'll go early?


----------



## hunni12

How has everyone's day been?

I love this site, but the damn ads that pop up are so ANNOYING lol


----------



## sn0wbunnie

missfrick said:


> sn0w, just saw the announcement (awesome) did they move your due date to October or are you assuming you'll go early?

Both of mine were 2 weeks early, so my doc said to expect this one to be too :)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Dark thinking of you today, you may have said but what time is scan? X

Jox can't wait to hear if we have another boy or girl baby in the group! X

It's 4am here and I can't sleep at all X


----------



## hunni12

Good luck dark and jox!

@elmo: it is 11 pm here


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox and dark!! Today is the day for scans! Good luck dark :hugs: so excited to hear Jox!

Hunni I don't get any ads? Are you on mobile view or desktop view? I use desktop view and have no issues :) I've been on here for years and never had ads!

Elmo looking forward to seeing your bump pic.

Carly how did the announcement go? 

Can't remember much but have read it all!


----------



## Jox

Smiley, I get an ad pop up at the top and if I don't wait for it before clicking it bloody takes me somewhere else.mi also get a ad now pop up most days!!! Annoys me too!!

ITS SCAN DAY!!!!! 10 hrs to go!! So exciting!!

Thinking of u dark, hope all goes fine for u xx

Off to the gym this morning, haven't been since about 8 weeks!!


----------



## darkriver

Thank you ladies. Been keeping busy. Appointment is at 4pm so 8ish hours to go. Good Luck jox.


----------



## smileyfaces

You can report ads in the help and support section I think. I must be lucky, I've literally never had any! Haha!

Soooo excited for you Jox!

Dark I will be thinking of you at 4pm. Do you think they will tell you gender as a treat?

Kids are driving me up the wall today. Throat is sore from shouting. Roll on 8.45am when I am free of them both for the day!


----------



## Jox

Oh god sounds like every day here smiley!! Exhausting isn't it!!

Late appt dark, I hope the day doesn't drag for u xx

Really can't believe I'm 16 weeks and finding out already!!!

OH said this morning that it's only a few more weeks and we r half way!!! It's only 4 weeks on Friday till 20 week scan!! With the boys there's no way I could of waited between the 12 and 20 weeks where as this time I reckon I could of just about held out!!!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Morning Ladies :hugs: 

Congratulations snow on your little girl :dance: 

Jox and dark, good luck with your scans, can't wait to hear the gender Jox :D 

Have read and forgotten everything else, I'm sorry, just not with it at the moment. Can't wait for tomorrow as keep having dreams that I'll wake up bleeding, it's really bothering me, I hope it's not a subconscious sign as also feeling movements has been very scarce :shrug: on a plus note I won my pram, which I'll collect Friday assuming tomorrow goes well :thumbup:


----------



## CarlyP

Smiley - Announcement went great :thumbup: a few were quite shocked, I think because we have one of each maybe people thought we were done :shrug:

Hunni - I don't get ads either, I use my laptop.

Jox - Can't wait to hear :baby: pink or blue!!

Dark - Good luck at your scan :hugs:

Jemma - :happydance: for winning your pram.


----------



## darkriver

smileyfaces said:


> You can report ads in the help and support section I think. I must be lucky, I've literally never had any! Haha!
> 
> Soooo excited for you Jox!
> 
> Dark I will be thinking of you at 4pm. Do you think they will tell you gender as a treat?
> 
> Kids are driving me up the wall today. Throat is sore from shouting. Roll on 8.45am when I am free of them both for the day!

I am not fussed if they do but it will be nice. Baby is kicking me like crazy.


----------



## smileyfaces

Jemma which pram did you get??

Carly everyone was mega shocked when we announced and I mean everyone haha!


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox I have a feeling you are having a girl :pink:


----------



## darkriver

I am with smiley. I think girl too.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I think you probably are too just because you have had a feeling also! 

I had a feeling girl for me this time I really did even after the sonographer said possibly boy at 13 weeks, I still thought girl but I think I have got my head around it now and am expecting to hear boy on Friday. It's odd if I knew we would be having one more, I would probably pick boy given a chance! But knowing that this will very very likely be the last baby we can have as DH may end up scarring over after his reversal, I still sort of hoped girl. It's really strange to have been a woman who always assumed I would have one child and that child would be my daughter, to now be a mummy of 3 boys possibly 4 boys! But I suppose in reality I might be a bit lost with a little girl, all I have ever known is little boys! X


----------



## Jox

Totally the same here elmo on the boy front!!!!!

If im 100% honest, I would be happy if they told me boy. It'd be like, aww a little boy. But if they tell me girl I will totally over the moon, like Christmas had come early. I'm not desperate for a girl, I don't think lol but I'm scared I might be upset it'll it isn't so I'm trying to prepare myself. I feel awful because losing kasper should make me not care but I do have that slight preference iykwim pls tell me I'm normal for feeling that xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

smiley I got the silver cross wayfarer in stone, I did want a gender specific colour but Neil didn't want a raspberry pink if we were to have a girl so we decided on the gender neutral colour scheme :haha: 

25 hours to my gender scan, I'm so excited ! :dance:


----------



## CarlyP

Of course it's normal Jox. Don't feel bad. 

I'm jealous of all your gender scans


----------



## smileyfaces

Exactly the same as mine then jemma!

Jox I 100% agree with you...I also said I would be so happy with a boy but would be over the moon with a girl. This was my last chance for a girl but alas it was not meant to be. I am happy with my baby boy though and don't want to sound ungrateful. Also, I cried like a baby when they told me its a boy...partly because I was overwhelmed and partly because in that moment I knew I'd never have a daughter.


----------



## Jox

It's horrible admitting it isn't it but it is totally normal, I hope so anyway. All I want is a healthy baby to bring home in October but if I could totally choice, this time I would pick a girl. That said we 100% have a name for a boy that I would be so happy to be able to use!!!

Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Absolutely normal!!! When I found out my youngest was a boy I felt really overwhelmed, it was so silly I was thrilled to be having my healthy baby boy, but it didn't change the fact that I was feeling a little bit empty almost on the front that I would never have the daughter I had imagined, this time I THINK I'm much more at peace either way but I can't be sure until Friday when they tell me and if I'm honest I'm a little nervous as I will be cross with myself it I'm upset again this time as I'm just so lucky to be given this chance for another healthy baby boy or girl! I think I get pressured from a lot people. My old neighbour in the shop said to me are you going to make
Sure you have a girl this time? My friend said "oh go
On just have a girl, you can't possibly have another boy!" Things like that, I don't get offended as I know that they mean well, I sort of feel sad when they say it though as it makes me feel as though a boy is nothing but a disappointment to everyone except me and DH. 

I'm same as you Jox I will be thrilled to use the name that we love if we have a boy :) 

Jemma I like it in stone! Xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

For those who like the yummy mummy bags, just seen them new in tkmaxx for £49.99... not sure if that's everywhere but it's in their new in section :)


----------



## darkriver

When I found out I was pregnant with my daughter I was utterly devastated. Not because I wanted one over the other but because being a girl comes with all theses problems and because of my childhood. I got over it.

I swing from just wanting healthy baby to prefering a little boy. I think I wouldnt like a boy as it would complete the set kind of way but I also know I am not done with having babies. Sorry if that didnt make sense.


----------



## hunni12

I think it is completely natural to get upset especially when you want a specific gender.

I think everyone woman wants a daughter while every man wants a son.


Oh boy.....so I found out yest that medicaid canceled my medicaid in the middle of my pregnancy!


----------



## darkriver

omg hunni. What are you going to do?


----------



## CarlyP

Oh no Hunni, what can you do?


----------



## hunni12

I don't even know where to start!! I have a mom care worker who I will call . If I ever get pregnant again I'm moving to the UK .


----------



## smileyfaces

Eeek I don't know how it all works. Can you get insurance with someone else instead? How come they cancelled it? Yes we are extremely lucky in the UK!


----------



## darkriver

I dont think its fully free for visitors sadly. However I feel lucky that we have free healthcare at the moment. Our current ruling party doesn't want it to be free but hopefully they wont be in power much longer.


----------



## CarlyP

Good luck Hunni. I hope that she can help you. How can they just cancel it?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Wow huni that sounds stressful!! Wish I had advice but wouldn't have a clue!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Dark & Jox - good luck with your scans!!!


----------



## Nikko88

I thought for sure my first would be a boy. Ended up with a wonderful daughter who is a lot more like me in personality than I expected. We are definitely rough and tumble.

I was really nervous to find out the gender of my second. I still wanted a boy, but I also prepared myself with all the advantages having a second daughter would bring.

Early genetic testing revealed it's a boy. My family is so excited, makes me wonder what they would have said if it had been another girl. Probably would have gotten told I needed to try for a third even before the second had arrived.


----------



## Jox

How amazing is it that I don't feel the need to get the Doppler out for reasurrance before the scan coz I've been feeling some little kicks &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Jox

Oh hunni, blimey, I have no idea what to suggest. I don't really know how healthcare works for u but is there something u can do? X


----------



## smileyfaces

Congrats on your boy Nikko!

Dark...almost time! Best of luck x

Jox that is lovely you are reassured by kicks :)


----------



## Jox

Thinking of u dark xx


----------



## CarlyP

Congratulations on your boy Nikko

Good luck Dark


----------



## darkriver

Hi so far no sign of suggestive anemia so far. I have to back weekly but that's okay. So far have a very active bean .


----------



## Jox

That's fantastic, so basically no sign of any effect from the slapped cheek?! Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh that's good news dark :)


----------



## JemmaLouise

Omg I'm on edge for Jox... I can't wait to hear what she's having :D


----------



## smileyfaces

Same!


----------



## almosthere

Dark great news!

Nikko congrats on a boy!

Jox gl today I'm so happy for your feeling so much oicking. I felt butterflies for a long time laying on my left side in bed for nap one day but still not certain it seems like a long time of movement wasn't galas that I'm aware of hmmm still waiting I guess!


----------



## CarlyP

Great news Dark!!

Come on Jox!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

CarlyP said:


> Great news Dark!!
> 
> Come on Jox!!!!!!!!!

I second this!


----------



## missfrick

Dark, so glad to hear there were no ill-effects that they can detect and that your little bean is happy!

Jox - hurry up I'm on edge waiting!


----------



## Jox

It's a GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

:happydance: knew it!!! So pleased for you!!


----------



## hunni12

My worker is going to work on getting it reinstated. They had me for full medicaid and not pregnancy medicaid.

Come on jox... The torture!!!!!


----------



## hunni12

Yay jox!!!! Congrats!!! Did ramzi get it right


----------



## Jox

Based on ramzi yes but nub said boy lol xx


----------



## almosthere

Jox how exciting congrats on your little girl!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Jox I'm so happy for you! :hugs: 

I was having a real cry my eyes out moment because I'm missing OH but you've cheered me up, I bet you're over the moon xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

So happy for you Jox I bet you are on cloud 9!! Xxxxx


----------



## darkriver

So pleased hun. :thumbup:


----------



## CarlyP

Amazing!!! So happy for you jox


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

And even more importantly Dark I'm so pleased that everything looks to be ok with baby and no effects from the slapped cheek.

be back on tomorrow ladies we have been stripping wall paper all afternoon and got jacksons presents to wrap once he is asleep! x


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Congrats Jox, welcome to the pink team!!!!!


----------



## Jox

Thank you ladies!!!

Just put our 'announcement' on fb x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 65.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## darkriver

Jox that is so cute. Baby looks like its hiding a secret. 5 days until I find out the gender even though I think I already know.


----------



## CarlyP

Lovely announcement :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Great announcement! So pleased for you :hugs: did you cry??? :lol:


----------



## Jox

I was honestly totally shocked and overwhelmed. I teared up big time lol x


----------



## smileyfaces

You can buy pink stuff now!


----------



## Jox

My friend has bought us a couple of bits &#55357;&#56478; I'm gonna go crazy stupid with the buying!!!!

Also can home and there's a little bunting made of pink and red baby socks hanging on my front door lol xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww that's lovely!


----------



## Christina86

Ahh congrats Jox! 

I can't wait until my scan. I'm also nervous for some reason. Ok. Bc my husband really wants a boy and if they say girl I'm afraid he may cry. And even though we've agreed to try for a boy if it's not I fear being out numbered by kids. Haha.


----------



## Christina86

Baby "bump" 15w2d
Well I guess not a proper bump. It's a squishy bump that goes away esp when I lay down. Haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jox

Aww lovely Christina xx


----------



## hunni12

So happy for you jox. !

So does anyone plan on having more kids?

I am getting my tubes tied after this one


----------



## hunni12

So happy for you jox. !

So does anyone plan on having more kids?

I am getting my tubes tied after this one


----------



## Pippylu

Congratulations Jox, so happy for you!!!

Hunni - we have no plans for more and OH reckons he's getting the snip after they're born. TBH 2 is all I ever planned on having but who knows, we might change our minds later.

I have a definite little bump when lying down flat with my legs out flat too, it's still small like a little balloon but it's there all day now. Still not really noticeable standing up except for when I eat but I can suck most of that in so I'm not counting it as a bump lol. No kicks yet or flutters but occasionally I get this weird full like pressure and I wonder if they're rolling around.


----------



## almosthere

Christina and jox love the bump pics jox cute announcement so sweet your boys are all so handsoke two look very alike in the pics!


----------



## almosthere

Hunni I've always wanted 3 but after having 1 and due to finances and such I'm starting to think I'll want this as my last. Plus dh almost didn't go for a second so he made it clear he is done and we did discuss how he wanted 2 before marriage and I 3 and I said I could compromise with 2 :) I also stress thinking of going through a whole second fresh ivf ICSI cycle so much meds and shots and so expensive.


----------



## Christina86

Husband and I have agreed that if baby is a boy I'll get the IUD at my 6w pp check and we will think about a 3rd at some point in the far future. 

If baby is a girl we will try within a year for a boy. 

Though I told him he wants a boy so bad that he will have all girls. Hahaha. He's not pleased with that statement. 

I'm more afraid of the children out numbering us. I'm terrified of it being 2-2 as right now at 1-2 I occasionally feel defeated and taken over. Ha!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Raging would be an understatement, not for the first time have I been woken at 4 because next door are playing loud club type music in their bedroom, which is right next to ours!!! 

Though I don't accept it at the weekend I am even more annoyed it's now moved to a Tuesday morning!!! I mean wth, who does that?!?! I've banged on the wall and told them to turn it off followed by an adrenaline rushed "you pair of selfish pricks" :blush: (too far??) They did turn it off but it shouldn't have been happening in the first place.

We have the same landlord, would you complain or is that petty... this isn't the first time and I can imagine won't be the last which will be increasingly frustrating the more pregnant I become and even more so when baby arrives...

...what a flying start to my scan day!!!!!!!!!!

sorry for ranting :cry:


----------



## smileyfaces

Jemma my neighbours are exactly the same! Ibreport them every time they breathe too loudly now lol because I'm not taking any shit any more!! Report them!!

Scan day jemma!!


----------



## darkriver

My old neighbours before I moved here are the same. Luckily the only issue I have had here is loud bad rthym noises....


----------



## CarlyP

Lovely bump Christina!

Jemma - I would complain, a weekend is bad enough but weekdays? I'd go mad too.

This will probably be our last, I've always wanted 4 but it's finding somewhere for them all to fit in a 3 bed house :haha:


----------



## CarlyP

Good luck today Jemma :happydance:


----------



## JemmaLouise

thanks girls :hugs: I've asked OH to message me the landlords phone number so I can complain :thumbup:

Just about to get up and ready for MW appt then scan... so excited :dance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Excited for you jemma :happydance:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Just had my 16w midwife appt, they've had a shuffle at the surgery and the new lady is lovely. She said that doppler listen ins aren't routinely checked until 24 weeks+ :shrug: but she said as she had a spare few minutes would I like a listen in (though not guaranteed to find baby), I was like hell yeah!! Was lovely and reassuring listening to little bubs who she eventually found tucked right in on the right side :cloud9: 

Now just waiting for the train for the scan :dance:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yaay! What time is it at Jemma?! I'm loving finding out what everyone is having and getting closer to mine! 

It's my middle DS's birthday today he is five :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Here is yesterday's bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JemmaLouise

Cute bump Elmo :hugs: and massive happy birthday to your LO :dance: 

Scan is in just over an hour... excited doesn't even cover how I'm feeling!!


----------



## darkriver

Happy birthday to your Lo Elmo. :D and Good luck Jemma


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww nice to have a listen in with the Doppler jemma!

Happy birthday to your LO Elmo! Hope he has a lovely day x and lovely bump pic :)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thank you guys :) he's my little angel! 

Jemma what's your gut telling you boy or girl? I'm becoming increasingly nervous for mine! Not so much nervous for if its a boy or a girl but nervous for my own reaction if that makes sense. I really really don't want to feel like I did last time with Reid xx


----------



## CarlyP

Happy birthday to your DS Elmo (cute bump)

Do we have to book our midwife appointments or do they send it out to us?


----------



## JemmaLouise

I don't know what my gut says, everyone has said a girl on here and both expert predictions but I know because I've got my hopes up, it's going to be a boy. I want a healthy baby obviously but I honestly would prefer a girl and think I'd be gutted if it was a boy.

I am just in the waiting room, they are running a little late so I'll post as soon as I get out xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm on the edge of my seat here xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

And thank you Carly! And everyone else who has wished my little babe a happy birthday X


----------



## Christina86

Good luck Jemma! 
& happy birthday to your son Elmo!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

And Carly my midwife gave me the date for my 16 week appointment at my booking in appointment. I can't believe how little they see you these days to be honest X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thanks Christina! X

Jemma are you out there! Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Jemma looking forward to hearing! I think boy!

Eta: just realised on your gender prediction thread I guessed girl...clearly I can't make my mind up :lol:


----------



## smileyfaces

Carly I had to make my own appointment x


----------



## smileyfaces

Hospital have just rang me to go in tomorrow morning for a scan :wacko: I can't go because I'm working. They said they will ring me back.


----------



## darkriver

why would they call you in? Hope your okay Jemma.


----------



## smileyfaces

The man on the phone said my consultant had requested a scan :shrug: it will be to check my cervix length I think but they said that would happen at 20 week scan so don't know why they need me to go sooner.

Hope all is okay jemma :hugs:


----------



## hunni12

You ladies have me on edge when it comes to these gender scans. It is like waiting for your fave show to come back from commercial lol


----------



## Christina86

So I gave DD some cheerios for breakfast this morning. I went to use the bathroom and came back out. She holds out her hand with a handful of them and I go to get them. They are all soggy. I asked her if she put them in her mouth and now wants mommy to eat her soggy half eaten cheerios. She grins her toothy grin and does an evil laugh. Then she shoves them in her mouth.... 

Thanks for the thought little girl. But no. Haha


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Cute bump Elmo!

Good luck Jemma!

Hunni, this is baby #3 for us. If this baby was a boy then we would for sure be done, but since this baby is a girl... I don't know! We might go for #4! Although I get a headache just thinking about FOUR kids! Haha


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Smiley did you get your nt test results? Hope it's morning and that you are ok Hun xxx


----------



## hunni12

@Christina: kids are adorable. My son told me he was going to cook me shrimp today...he's 3 lol.

@snow; dont you wish you can compute your husband to push out a certain gender lol


----------



## smileyfaces

Yes elmo they were fine, low risk


----------



## JemmaLouise

Sorry girls, scan took a while as baby was being so awkward :haha: they were sleeping face down over the placenta, like a bean bag :rofl: because of the weird angle, despite attempts to get them to move, it wasn't very clear at first but the tech managed to get a wicked potty shot and has said it's :pink: :dance: :happydance: if I want I can go back on Friday for a quick free rescan just to confirm the other angle which they like to check for gender. But she is very confident it's girl, she said there was no sniff of boy parts at all and the other tech agreed, Woooooo!


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh yaaaay!! So happy for you Jemima :happydance:


----------



## hunni12

Woot woot!!

That's another one ramzi was right about. Congrats!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Ramzi was wrong for me! Jealous of all these baby girls :haha:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Yay congrats Jemma! :pink:


----------



## darkriver

Woohoo. Who is next I am Saturday.


----------



## Jox

Happy birthday Jackson and gorgeous bump elmo X

Woohoo Jemma!!!! Soo exciting!! Congrats on ur baby girl!!!!! As for ur neighbours, I'd just inform ur landlord at the mo but tell him u will be in contact if it continues to happen!!!

Almost, thank u, which 2 do u think look similar?

Ds3 isn't very well. He was off yesterday, feeling hot etc by managed at school fine, they said it was only the last half he he started to look peeky. I've rung the docs coz he's complaining about headache and his eyes hurting too :-( just googled and obviously menegitus (sp?) comes up. Waiting for docs to call me back.

Been at work and everyone knows know, it's so nice!!! Still hasn't sunk in that I'm actually having a GIRL!!!!'

How r u all? Xx


----------



## darkriver

Oh no Jox hope you get an appointment for your lb x


----------



## smileyfaces

Aw hope he's okay Jox x


----------



## Jox

Doc called back and I took him down there. He's got tonsillitis bless him!! Been given medicine. Can he go to nursery with tonsillitis or do I keep them off? Xx


----------



## CarlyP

Smiley - I wonder why they've called you in early then if it was 20 weeks, either way at least you'll get to see baby again :)

:happydance::happydance: Jemma woohoo!!!

Jox - Bless him, hope he feels better soon. I'd keep him off to keep an eye on his temp maybe? 

Think I'll have to ring for an appointment then, I'm 16 weeks on Sunday and haven't had a letter yet.

DS has a friend round for tea and they are sooo noisy :haha: I don't know how their teachers cope with a classroom full lol!


----------



## CarlyP

Am I the only one that isn't having a gender scan :haha:


----------



## Jox

I don't think ur the only one, so many of us r so impatient. My 20 week scan is only 4 weeks away :haha:

I was given my mw appt at my booking in appt at 6 weeks, isn't till I'm 17+4 tho lol xx


----------



## almosthere

Jox your son in the middle and right of picture although looking again I see some of your left in the middle son photo sorry I don't know their names! Haha.

Jemma congrats on on a girl lots of girl gender scans happening!

Someone asked if they were the only one not having having gender scan sorry can't remember who I try to read and remember everything before posting but I'm not paying for a gender only scan I have to wait for my 20 week scan which will be my gender reveal it's scheduled at my 19 week mark so far away it feels but time flys we will both know soon enough unless your team yellow? :)

AFM dh said my bump is getting bigger I didn't notice until I looked I def popped more! I also think I felt a quick kick driving to work today happy 15 weeks to me! :) it was a quick pop then that was it it was right when I was finishing my waffle lol

Adorable bump photos ladies.


----------



## CarlyP

almosthere said:


> Jox your son in the middle and right of picture although looking again I see some of your left in the middle son photo sorry I don't know their names! Haha.
> 
> Jemma congrats on on a girl lots of girl gender scans happening!
> 
> Someone asked if they were the only one not having having gender scan sorry can't remember who I try to read and remember everything before posting but I'm not paying for a gender only scan I have to wait for my 20 week scan which will be my gender reveal it's scheduled at my 19 week mark so far away it feels but time flys we will both know soon enough unless your team yellow? :)
> 
> AFM dh said my bump is getting bigger I didn't notice until I looked I def popped more! I also think I felt a quick kick driving to work today happy 15 weeks to me! :) it was a quick pop then that was it it was right when I was finishing my waffle lol
> 
> Adorable bump photos ladies.

It was me :) I'll be 20+5 at mine!


----------



## almosthere

Ahhhh Carly that's a wait for sure was your last scan 8 weeks or so? We can wait in longing together haha


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jemma congratulations! That's three for the girls and one boy, think the odds are getting lower and lower of me having a girl. I find out on Friday, have a feeling baby might not play ball and I won't get to find out! 

Jox when I read your first post I was going to say tonsilitis before I even read on and saw what doc had said. My boys get very very poorly with it and get hospitalised, my youngest always cries out that the light is hurting his eyes! Deffo need to keep off nursery it's contagious Hun, hope he feels better soon xx


----------



## Jox

Aww bless them elmo, tonsillitis didn't even cross my mind!!! First thing the doc asked too, was his throat hurting, was he eating etc and checked his throat X

Almost, I had to ask because Cameron on the left is OHs son so not blood relation to the other 2 but him and the middle one (Leo) look more alike than my own 2 boys do lol these r my 2. They r like chalk and cheese, couldn't be any different lol X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Cuties!!! X


----------



## CarlyP

Almost - I had a 12 week one but was dated 13+5. Still a long wait! I priced a gender one in my area and it's £80.

Jox - They are adorable :flower:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Carly if you do fancy having an early one keep an eye out on groupon! I got mine for £23 on there! Also seen another nearby for 40 ish pounds on offer xx


----------



## CarlyP

Thanks Elmo I never checked on there :)


----------



## Jox

Elmo, I hope Jackson has had a lovely day xx


----------



## rachieroo

Congratulations on the gender scans everyone.

Carly I'm not having a gender scan we didn't on the girls so don't want this one to be any different.

Hown is everyone for tiredness? I was hoping it would be better by now but every day at about half 2 I'm falling asleep at my desk!! Xx


----------



## almosthere

Jox they are all cuties! I def have a soft spot for boys over girls haha I'll be so happy with either gender your daughter will be so cute I'm sure! Good genes on both sides it looks like! Is your little girl both your first together? Exciting either way but it is special to build that bond with one of your own together as a couple!


----------



## hunni12

Has anybody came up with their final names?


----------



## Christina86

hunni12 said:


> Has anybody came up with their final names?

Yep! 
If a boy his name will be Bruce Robert 

If a girl her name will be Eleanor Rose (most likely will end up calling her Ellie for a nickname)


----------



## Jox

Yes almost, she is my 4th, OHs 2nd but our first together lol OH was talking about he next one and I was like no!!! This is it!!!!

We had a definite first name if baby had been a boy but not for a girl. We've got a front runner but until she's here I don't think we'll settle on anything X

Ds3 is staying off nursery today. He doesn't seem to bad this morning but I'm gonna give his meds a day to OK in, I'm sure he'll be feeling himself for tomorrow x


----------



## CarlyP

We haven't spoken about names yet, we will when we find out what baby is, we really struggled with DS and didn't have a name until 2 days before he was born, we always had DDs name. So now we will struggle.


----------



## darkriver

I have two names picked Arthur and Skye. However I am wavering on the boys name.


----------



## JemmaLouise

We had names already picked for ours which I posted a while back but our girl is going to be called Lily, middle name yet to be decided :cloud9:


----------



## Jox

Aww it's lovely to have a name already chose. We spoke about names but I didn't feel I could really think about it till I knew iykwim now o have a person to put the name too it seems easier to think about it iykwim?

One of my fav girls names is Luna but OH isn't keen plus John legend has just had a baby girl and called her Luna so it'll probably end up being a bit more popular now!!

My boys name was 100% Loki. I really love it. At this moment I am certain this is our last so won't be getting to use it now x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ugh ladies I feel crap woken up full of cold or something and generally feel horrid. 

Had midwife this morning though and heard heartbeat which was lovely :) xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I love the name Luna, Jox. Was one of my faces for if I had a girl!

Hope you feel better soon Elmo. I had an awful cold a few weeks ago and made me feel absolutely rotten. Hope it clears soon.

Will catch up with everything later, just at work.


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh and I'm 17 weeks :happydance:


----------



## CarlyP

Feel better soon Elmo :hugs: 

Happy 17 weeks Smiley :)


----------



## Jox

Happy 17 weeks smiley!! Eeek so exciting!! I love Luna but Lee isn't keen. I'd maybe be able to push for it as a middle name but that's it xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Luna is a lovely name!

Our top girl names are Peyton or Quinn I think. 

Happy 17 weeks smiley!! :)

Thanks everyone X


----------



## CarlyP

I literally have no clue on names, none even pop into my head!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Jox, I love the name Luna, so cute! 

Our baby girl is going to be Sarella Grace <3


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Snow that's beautiful particularly sarella X


----------



## Jox

Aww snow, that's lovely xx

Elmo, I love peyton and Quinn too xx


----------



## darkriver

Happy 17 weeks Smiley.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Yey smiley for 17 weeks xx :dance:


----------



## almosthere

Smiley congrats on 17 weeks!

All names so so lovely I also love Quinn that's on my list as well but not sure if dh will warm up to it or not. I'll t hr own names out as I find them here and he here but dh and I aren't discussing until we know the gender. I do like Sean for a boy.


----------



## almosthere

Is anyone else having ms? I gagged changing a baby at at school today at chopped have had morning and afternoon naseau still.


----------



## Jox

I felt sick a little this afternoon but think it's coz I was hungry lol xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I have the odd day of nausea here and there but not too bad. Just feel poorly today, proper sorry for myself! Lol

Got DH making me some Cheddar cheese rissotto, it's another nigella, never had it before but it sounded good and couldn't think of a single other thing in the world that I could eat! Hope it's nice! 

Is anyone for a scan next few days or is my gender scan on Friday next?? Jemma are you going back to confirm on Friday? X


----------



## darkriver

Elmo you next and then its me on saturday. So excited.


----------



## JemmaLouise

I'm looking forward to the next batch of gender scans :dance:

Elmo, I think I will go back on Friday, I would love to see baby again anyway and it's free. Good excuse, plus would be good to know 100% that they're right


----------



## smileyfaces

I don't blame you jemma I would too!

Looking forward to the next lot of scans! I have a scan Friday too but completely boring one haha.

Loving all the baby names, we don't have a single one picked out yet.

My morning sickness is 99% gone now but have the odd wave of nausea.

Elmo hope you are feeling better?

I am so so so exhausted and sore from work today :nope: don't know how I will cope with at least another 12 or so weeks of this!


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry missed all the scans. Had a crazy week with lots of
People staying over. So worn out now and feel so sick and dizzy pretty much all day I think I'm going to call in sick tomorrow at work which I feel bad about. 

Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## darkriver

Today I have turned into super woman lol. I decluttered and tidied both bedrooms. Mine was that bad that I was to embarrassed to open the curtains. I have now sorted it and can walk from one and to the other without it being an assualt course. 

Lucy's was okay. I removed her cot and tonight she got into her big girl bed no problem. Sad but she is growing up. Got a second hand sofa coming on Friday so need to sort out the living room.


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs Scarlett xx

Wow how has she managed till now in a cot?! Is she small? I love a good declutter.


----------



## Scarlett P

Thanks Smiley. Just emailed
Work. Feel guilty but also relieved. 

Well done on the sorting Dark! Hope Lucy likes her new bed


----------



## Jox

Sounds like u definitely need a day to rest Scarlett X

Well done dark, I so need to take a lead out of ur book!!! And like smiley said, how has she got to nearly 3 in her cot lol I hated moving Logan into his big bed lol xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Yes think it's safer than my 100 mile round trip to work. Midwife says I've low blood pressure, but this has been most the day rather than spells :( 

Wow she's almost 3, you've done well Dark. Orla climbed out hers before her second birthday :S 

Jox v exciting about your pink bump!


----------



## smileyfaces

My first was out of his cot at 15 ish months and in a toddler bed. My second was about 18-20months ish! Both were climbing out! Haha!

100 mile round trip for work :shock:


----------



## missfrick

@Jox - Yay a girl, congrats on your scan! I have a girlfriend whose daughter is Jane Lunah, it's pretty. But then again, DD was THIS close to being named Maeby, so we have pretty unique ideas of what we like

@sn0w - Sarella is a gorgeous name! I love how unique all your babes names are! Thought we were being unique with "Freya" and 8 months later BabyCenter named it a top trending girls name of 2016... fak!

@Carly - we aren't doing a gender scan, despite how bad I want to, DH won't stand for it

AFM: weight has stayed pretty good, I'm 13 weeks and gained under 5 lbs (was up by at least 12 last time at this point). Still getting nauseous and not feeling very well, including exhausted most of the time. My sex drive will eventually return, right?


----------



## darkriver

I had sleeping in a toddler bad about 8 months ago until she got tangled in her bed sheets and she almost hung herself. Cue she wouldn't go in it. It was utterly horrible. She has been sleeping in a travel cot as I can't co sleep. And it was taking a lot of space.


----------



## darkriver

She is rubbish sleeper like me. But she went to bed at six last night and only woke up once.


----------



## Pippylu

All lovely names ladies! Jox I love Luna and Loki, I've got both down as potential middle names...I'm a huge fantasy and mythology nerd.

I've got favourite names picked out for both sexes, but am waiting until I find out genders to talk seriously about it with OH. He's not being serious at all and has nicknamed them Norbert and Norberta! He thinks it's hilarious, poor things are probably going to get stuck with them after they're born.


----------



## Scarlett P

That's scary Dark not surprised you put her in a cot again. Pleased she slept well. 

Can't believe I've just woken up, normally I'd be at work by now. Yes 100 mile round trip, not bad this time of year but in winter it's awful as on country roads. 

Still don't know if we'll have gender scan but will be after 20 wk scan if we do. (They won't tell got gender here at 20 wk scan) 

Names are driving me mad! We always had Orla and I feel bad we don't have another name we love as much :( we're thinking Esme (but too popular now?) Elodie (DH not too keen) Alana (I'm not too keen) or Amber. Haven't even started on boys names yet - watch this one be a boy!!


----------



## Scarlett P

We both like Oriana but think it's too close to Orla. I wish I'd decided on names before I was pregnant and unable to make a decision :haha:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Take it easy today Scarlett have a rest! 

I'm feeling utterly crap! DH has set off to work a little later than usual so that he could get the boys ready for school and do breakfast etc, so I just need to get them to school and me and youngest get back home for the day. I really hope I feel better for scan tomorrow and even more so for Jacksons Party on Sunday! We have spent a fortune and it's the only proper big party with all his friends that he will have for a while, we sort of have a tradition that they have a big party with all their new school friends in reception year and after that we tend to do something as a family like the zoo or amusement park etc as the cost for these parties is just insane isn't it! 

So excited to see baby tomorrow, I'm sort of fully assuming boy now and I really don't think I mind? Won't know until they tell me :) X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Dark, is this your uk fb group? X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jox

Sorry ur feeling so rubbish elmo, really hope ur feeling loads better for tomorrow and the weekend. Yay for scan tomorrow. I'm thinking boy too but only coz ur so convinced lol

Oh blimey dark, can see why uve kept her in the cot for so much longer!!

Scarlett, we love Loki!!! Would of 100% been this ones name if she'd been a boy. Enjoy ur day off and get plenty of rest!!

Not a lot planned for today. Picking shopping up this morning but that's about it. Ds3 is going back to nursery today xx


----------



## darkriver

No that isn't my group. We're secret. So we can't find it.


----------



## Scarlett P

Thanks ladies! DD is at nursery and I'm still in bed!!

Elmo, sorry you're not well. Hope you have a quiet day today too and that helps. How exciting for your scan! 

Jox Loki is a fab name, thank you. We had Luca for DD but DH was never fully sold... And we were convinced we were having a girl!

I'm hoping to go through all Orlas clothes that we've kept today and bag them up properly. I'm hoping I'll find my maternity bras in there somewhere too so I
Hopefully don't need to buy some more for a bit!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Scarlett I like elodie out of those names, how about Ophelia? That goes with Orla but has a different sound to it? 

I have emergency dentist appointment at 11 just what I needed today. Days like today I really wish I could drive X


----------



## Jox

I like Oriana and don't think it's too similar to orla xx

Boo for the dentist!!! Xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Boo to the dentist Elmo! Hope you're not in too much pain :hugs: 

Ooh Ophelia is a good suggestion and thank you on your thoughts for Oriana Jox! Almost down to my last bag of Orla's clothes and still no maternity bras! Grrr 

What's everyone else up to today?


----------



## Jox

I went for a coffee his morning then came home and fetched shopping. I've got some serious cleaning and clothes to sort!! I NEED to get stuff done. OH is gonna start really getting annoyed with me if I keep being so lazy lol

Doing a lasagne for me and OH for dinner tonight, he doesn't finish work till 7 so we'll eat separate from the boys.


----------



## smileyfaces

I've just got home from work. My youngest has a sick bug and has had to miss his first ever nursery visit to the farm :( poor boy. 

Hope you feel better soon Elmo.

So exciting for more gender scans! I have my scan tomorrow too, hoping they will let me sneak a peak at baby too!


----------



## Jox

I hope ur scan goes ok tomorrow smiley!! 

And elmos gender scan, plus Jemma's rescan then darks on Saturday!! Exciting!!!

Girls, ive not bought a single thing since finding out baby is a girl!!! What's wrong with me!!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Strange woman :lol:


----------



## smileyfaces

How much weight has everyone put on so far?? I've put about 5lbs on.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I went to try and get maternity bras and the lady really struggled to help me, their style of bras and the size she was saying I needed meant that you would be able to see all of my bra in just about any top and dress unless it was a full high necked t-shirt and she wanted me wearing it so tite I was like seriously my own two small underwired bras would be way comfier than this! She advised me to just go buy some normal not maternity but without underwire bras x


----------



## Scarlett P

Good luck with the cleaning and clothes! 

Onto last bag and no bras - bugger!!!! 

Hope dentist went well Elmo


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Aw smiley your poor Lo!! Hope he feels better soon and that you don't catch it X

Jox what's up with you woman let the shopping spree commence!! lol have a look at posh tots clothing on fb it's adorable!!!

Dentist went well she didn't X-ray but she said I had something stuck in my gum which she dislodged and is hoping that will be the end of it, I was in and out, got me and Reid some fish and chips to share and now just sat at home trying to feel better so I can get some jobs done xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I would bancrupt us with these outfits if I was having a girl!!

https://www.facebook.com/poshtotsbabywear/


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry my phone hadn't updated so not seen latest messages!

Sorry to hear about your LO Smiley, hope he's better soon and you don't all get it. 

I've put about 9lbs on already :cry: all on my boobs, thighs and now my bum needs its own postcode :haha:

Where was that Elmo? I had an awful experience at Mothercare last time and the bra was ugly so went to M&S in the end. Just booked M&S appt for tomorrow so hope to get something. My sis has bought bravissimo but there isn't a store near me.


----------



## Scarlett P

Just had a spam call about a car accident I've defo not had! Told her I couldn't drive and we didn't have a car in our household :haha:


----------



## Jox

I don't know if it's just because it still doesn't feel real. I look at the clothes and it's like I'm just looking at them rather than looking at them to put my baby in if that makes sense?!

Glad dentist was ok elmo!! Xx


----------



## Jox

Elmo, I don't think I like those clothes :shock:

Oh and as for weight, I've put a stone on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christina86

I have not gained any weight so far.


----------



## smileyfaces

I've never had a maternity bra! What's the difference?

I had a nosey at the clothes...too much fur and too many big bows for me! Not to my taste really but then again I'm not having a girl so makes no difference haha!

I'm surprised I've only gained 5lbs so far because all I do is eat


----------



## JemmaLouise

I've put on 6lbs so far which surprises me, I feel like it's so much more.

I think after I go for the rescan tomorrow I'm going to go and buy something pink as a little celebration, I'm in town anyway so why not :blush:

I'm really eager to see what you're having Elmo, especially after 3 boys :hugs:


----------



## Scarlett P

Maternity bras aren't under wired but I also buy ones with feeding clips ready for baby arriving. With Orla I felt non under wired ones more comfy as she was right under my ribs - my rib cage is now bigger from her! 

Know what you mean Jox, I don't think I'll buy until after V Day. 

I'm having Nutella and banana crumpets for lunch, no wonder I've put on weight!!


----------



## almosthere

I've put on about 6 lbs almost 7


----------



## Scarlett P

Congrats on your
Girl Jemma, remember you were hoping it would be a pink bump &#128522;


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Can't believe you don't like those outfits haha If I ever had a little girl I'm sure I would have the little thing all trussed up like something from a gypsie wedding haha I know it's not exactly every day wear but would have loved the chance to buy one of two outfits like those :) 

Scarlet it was mothercare actually! X


----------



## Jox

I have these. They r non-wired but moulded so feel lovely on. Not maternity tho xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jemma I think I would have a big big shock if they said girl as have completely convinced myself boy now xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jox they look ideal I could do with some of those X


----------



## Jox

They r cute elmo, for when she's 2ish  xx


----------



## Jox

I have it in black and white and love them. My boobs r crap so the moulded shape gives a lovely shape iykwim xx


----------



## KatieSweet

Hi girls, it's been a while, I have been crazy busy with the house. The nursery-to-be was basically a multi-purpose room and we've decided to clear it out and find a new spot for everything. Kept me on my feet for a while! Having the room all emptied out gives me a better sense of what I can do with the space! 
I also finished sorting out my closet. Many of my clothes don't fit anymore so I felt better storing them away for the time being! 

Yay for our first gender reveals! 
Jox, Jemma & Snowbunnie - congrats on :pink:! 
Smiley and Nikko - congrats on :blue:! 
Good luck to those of you who've booked gender scans in the days / weeks to come! I'll check back often to see which it'll be! 

15 weeks today. Little less than a week to go before my next OB appointment, during which we should be able to hear Bubby's HB! 

I gained about 6lbs total now but it seems to have steadied a bit the past few weeks. It helps that my cravings have changed (less candy) and now that most of my nausea is gone I have an easier time eating more varied foods!


----------



## darkriver

I haven't weighed myself in a few months. I dreading the midiwfe visit. I am going to ask permission from her to join slimming world.


----------



## Scarlett P

I prefer the mounded shape too Jox, I like a bit of shape/padding. 

Elmo the Mothercare bras I had made my DD disappear! They were hideous!! 

Well done on the sort out Katie! 

I thought you said you hadn't put much on dark?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

No idea what I weigh and midwife didn't weigh me yesterday X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jox I prefer for a 18 month / 2 year old as well X


----------



## JemmaLouise

those bras look lovely, much nicer than some I've seen!! 

Elmo, it's nice you have that mentality, another boy would fit right in with the other brothers but on the chance you do have a girl, it would be such a surprise since you've already prepared for another boy :D 

Katie, congratulations on 15 weeks! :dance:


----------



## Jox

Congrats on 15 weeks Katie xx

So, I just made my first purchase.... :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wtt :)

Hi everyone! We are due Nov 17th (same EDD as our son who was born Nov 24th) :D


----------



## smileyfaces

Yay Jox!! 

Katie happy 15 weeks :)

I've just had a nice long nap with Jack on the couch. Time to go for Oscar soon.

Welcome WTT


----------



## Jox

Hi wtt and congratulations!!!! Xx


----------



## Jox

I tried to sleep smiley then Oh got his break at work and was texting me!! Off to fetch Leo now x


----------



## smileyfaces

I got woken up twice by my phone ringing Jox! Annoying!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Welcome WTT how sweet that you have same due date again! 

Jox they are cute! 

It would be lovely Jemma but we shall see tomorrow!!! :) 

I have fallen lucky DH is unexpectedly picking the kids up since I'm not feeling well xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Oooh what a nice treat Elmo!


----------



## missfrick

Have we considered making a facebook group yet? I can never keep up on BnB I'm so horrible at it!

As for bras - I pulled out all my maternity ones from last time, but my boobs are so much more sore this time and without the underwire I'm in a lot more pain... just about busting out of my 34D VS bra though, so not sure what I'll do next.
I stuck on maternity jeans from last time and the waistband is so stretched they won't stay up, back to my "regular" jeans with an elastic band and a belly-band stretched over top. It's far less comfortable - luckily I bought new maternity shorts for summer.

I'm up 4-5lbs right now, which is far less than last time (I was up about 12lbs at 12 weeks). Gotta say I'm feeling pretty good, though all I crave are McDonald's cheeseburgers with mayo, but I'm limiting myself to once a week now. I am nervous because we are moving soon and I will have to force myself to cook and meal-plan, and we're moving in walking distance of a McDonald's so I'll have to be extra careful!

Anyone here baby-wear? I have a Tula (I was desperate for one and traded loads of old jewelry I never wear for it but I don't love the pattern). There is a new Tula being released as an Australian exclusive and I'm trying to win the right to buy one internationally - it isn't cheap but it's a pattern I will actually enjoy! I suppose my other option is to buy a regular run-of-the-mill one and get nice accessories made, I can't decide really.

As for clothes, I am obsessed with Peekaboo Beans (https://www.facebook.com/ariellapbb, or https://www.peekaboobeans.com/ariella) They are so soft and lovely, no toxins in the materials. All prices are in Canadian dollars and they ship to Canada and the US. I can have them shipped to England as well!


----------



## wtt :)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## KatieSweet

wtt :) said:


> Thanks everyone!!

Welcome & congrats!


----------



## almosthere

Welcome WTT
Jox how adorable I'll be in deep trouble if I have a girl the endless cute clothes are too adorable to pass up I want want a girl so bad though haha


----------



## CarlyP

Welcome WTT and congratulations :)

I haven't weighed myself, I don't dare lol!

Got midwife next Friday!

My mum said she would split the money with me for a gender scan next week but OH said he doesn't want to know :( he said I could go just don't tell him, but then he said he'd be happy to find out at 20 week scan! What's the difference 4 weeks early :wacko: I'll work on him.

I think I need a bra without the wire, it's really starting to dig in now. I have quite large boobs so I struggle to find my size in normal shops.

Have had my mum here for the day and we've just had fish and chips for tea.


----------



## Jox

Definitely work on him, if he's happy to find out at 20 weeks ull be able to convince him for next week!!

Fish and chips sound lovely. Proper chip shop ones?

Lasagne for us, better get it cooking soon lol xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Carly I'd just go for one then! If he said you can go then just go lol.


----------



## CarlyP

:haha: believe me I am so tempted!

My mum crochets, so she can't wait to start making blankets <3

Proper chippy Jox :)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Carly go for it! 

Yea it was proper chippy was lovely Reid ate most of it though! X


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Congrats & welcome WTT! :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Carly I crochet too but so far haven't made a single thing for baby! Will probably do a few hats at most because I'm lazy :haha:


----------



## darkriver

Two more sleeps. Good luck to all who have scans tomorrow. i am so so excited.


----------



## CarlyP

Smiley - I try, but my mum is so quick. I've requested a 'call the midwife' blanket!


----------



## Scarlett P

Welcome and congrats WTT!

Jealous of everyone's chippy tea!

Carly my sister has huge boobs and the only place she can get them from is bravissimo, they're really pretty from there too but not cheap. I think hot milk might do too but not sure if that's all online.


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

NIFTY came back - low risk for all chromosomal abnormalities! So so happy - worst weeks of our lives and it's a boy!


----------



## CarlyP

Scarlett - Might try there, I usually go to an outlets as they seem to do bigger sizes.

Hopeful - Congrats on your BOY! Great news for low risk too :thumbup:


----------



## CarlyP

I've just been on MAM website and got a bottle and soother free, just pay postage (£3.99) white too so unisex for now :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Good news hopeful :) and congrats on your baby boy


----------



## darkriver

CarlyP said:


> I've just been on MAM website and got a bottle and soother free, just pay postage (£3.99) white too so unisex for now :haha:

Not to worry Carly but please do the pull test on the dummys.


----------



## almosthere

Hopeful congrats on great results and to a new gender to add it looks like you have a daughter Lilly so exciting!


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Thank you everyone. Yes one of each :) DH is trying out boys names - seems so strange as yesterday we couldn't even envisage getting to our due date let alone names!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Welcome WTT and congratulations!! :hugs: 

hopeful, congratulations on your boy :blue: :dance:


----------



## Scarlett P

That's great news hopeful, congratulations!


----------



## Christina86

Longest day ever! 
It doesn't help that I'm home with the dd alone bc the husband is gone at a conference. So I'm running around like a crazy person. 

I also am exhausted this week. More so than usual. I am sending dd to daycare tomorrow just so I can nap. Is that bad? lol. 

Oh yeah and we had an exposure notice on the door at daycare. Hand foot and mouth is going around. So now every time I see a mark on dd I freak out. Haha. Oy!


----------



## hunni12

I honestly think it's something about 2016 and the Leap that is contributing to all these bfps lol


----------



## darkriver

Oh no christine. Hope you DD doesnt catch it.
Hunni its been a weird year for deaths and births.


----------



## smileyfaces

Happy 17 weeks Elmo and happy scan day! Jemma, enjoy your scan too! What time are both of your scans?


----------



## JemmaLouise

Morning! :hi: 

I can just pop in whenever I like and she'll quickly squeeze me in so sometime after I dropped off Riley :) Am just praying baby isn't being awkward again today :haha:

Elmo, good luck today hun! Can't wait for the result :hugs:


----------



## darkriver

Good Luck Elmo!


----------



## Scarlett P

So can't wait to hear about your scan Elmo! 

Hope you can catch up on some sleep Christina! And avoid HF&M


----------



## CarlyP

Hapy scan day ladies :woohoo:

Dark - I will do hun, always check them.


----------



## hunni12

Good luck Elmo and jemma!!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hopeful such good news so relieved for you!!! 

We are on our way ladies!! 11am is scan so just over an hour!! 

Jemma let us know if they confirm little lady!! Xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

I'm sure they'll just confirm girl, she was 90% sure based on the glaringly obvious 3 lines and no boy parts, but wants to check the other angle and I'm still owed a scan pic so they wanted to get me a better pic as she was face down and was a crappy shot. I've just rang to make sure they're happy for me to pop in and they are so I'll aim to go about 12ish, just waiting for OH'S wages to go in.

Elmo... not long really then!! Hope alls well for you xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hopeful such good news so relieved for you!!! 

We are on our way ladies!! 11am is scan so just over an hour!! 

Jemma let us know if they confirm little lady!! Xx


----------



## Scarlett P

So excited for you Elmo!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

100 percent baby boy ladies!! Xx


----------



## darkriver

Congratulations hunni x


----------



## CarlyP

Congratulations on your baby boy :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Yay!! Baby boy number 4 how exciting for you Elmo!! You knew all along and you were right :happydance:


----------



## Scarlett P

Congratulations! How lovely :) hope you're ok as remember you saying you were worried about how you may react? :hugs:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Aw Elmo, congratulations on another boy! :hugs: You had that instinct and you were right !! :D


----------



## almosthere

Congrats on a boy elmo!


----------



## Jox

Aww comgratulations elmo, ur gut instinct was right!! Was it nice to see him again? Xx


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats Elmo!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Definitely girl :cloud9: My phone died on route so apologies for the late update. Bought my first baby item too. Here are a few pics, first is potty shot, second baby sacking her thumb and third a cute little suit I'm going to use for our fb announcement :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20160520_124045.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 9









20160520_124025.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 8









20160520_142235.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sn0wbunnie

CONGRATS on your boys hopeful & elmo! 

Boys are in the lead 4-3! :D


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Congratulations Elmo! boys are indeed popular :)


----------



## darkriver

My turn tomorrow Eek!


----------



## CarlyP

Lovely pics Jemma, bless a little thumb sucker :cloud9: outfit is cute!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hey guys, Jemma yay glad they confirmed for you :)

I only had a little moment, when they first told me I wasn't surprised and felt fine, I went to the toilet soon as I came out and had a little cry I don't know where it came from but there it was. It's not that I'm not so happy for my boy I was just a little sad for the baby girl that I won't have - again lol. Up until my 13 weeks scan I thought I was having a girl, so it's really good that he prepared me at that stage by saying boy, I think if he hadn't today would have been upsetting as I would have been thinking girl. I know how special it will be to have all these boys, they are so so affectionate and what more could I ask for really. I have been blessed to have this baby at all xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

How do I post more than one pic at once I would like to show you the bits we bought! X


----------



## JemmaLouise

I go to desktop view, manage attachments and just attach a pic, upload, attach another pic, upload, it'll just list them out :) 

Also perfectly normal for the tears over the gender, but you're blessed with 4 beautiful boys now :D and how close I bet they'll be when all older &#128525;


----------



## CarlyP

I upload mine to photo bucket then copy the img code and paste onto here.


----------



## almosthere

Elmo it's totally understandable especially if it's your last your so blessed to have 4 boys but it's like comming to the realization you won't have a girl you longed for.

Jemma congrats on your baby being being a girl glad it's confirmed for you.

Dark so excited for you gl with your scan tomorrow! 

AFM my next apt is Tuesday after work a regular preggo check it will be nice to hear the heartbeat totally wishing it was an ultrasound too! June can't come soon enough! Waiting for my cheeseburger I've been craving for days to arrive at work it's takeout day here yummm


----------



## smileyfaces

Use photobucket if you have it because they don't always upload on here properly due to file size!

Elmo I had a cry too for thinking of the daughter I'd never have! But I'm so happy with another boy! Boys are amazing! Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thanks girls I did have photo bucket once I'll try get it again and do it that way I tried doing it the way Jemma suggested once before and won't work for me for some reason. I'm
On iPhone? 

Smiley to be honest I handled it so badly with my third Hun, I was so much better this time xx


----------



## almosthere

Ugh so it's nap time at work so it's pretty dark in the room almost finished my burger it was thin thought it seemed cooked all the way through then noticed pink ugh hoping no food poisoning kicks in I'll probably know by the middle of the night fx baby and I are fine!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I bet you will be just fine almost, especially with red meat I mean really it's not advisable in pregnancy but you could eat a medium rare steak and you wouldn't get food poisoning? Think we are more relaxed about what we eat in pregnancy in the uk than the US, I mean persoanlly i would never risk pate and unpasteurised cheese or swordfish but that's really about it, I wouldn't think twice with soft boiled eggs etc X

Here are a few of my baby boy bits :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 81.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## darkriver

So cute elmo. I put money to one side so i can buy some stuff.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

It's exciting!! Dark this is nothing more than a feeling as can't remember a scan pic but I have a feeling you are having a boy haven't a clue why X


----------



## JemmaLouise

Lovely items Elmo :D x


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Good luck tomorrow dark! 

So I am torn. Since this baby is another girl & we already have a 14 month old girl, I think a full out baby shower would be frowned upon. She IS going to get a lot of hand-me-downs, but I still want to be able to celebrate her! I am thinking a "sprinkle" & just asking for diapers? Or is that even too much? What do you guys think?


----------



## smileyfaces

Yes we don't tend to worry about food so much in the UK!

Elmo love your bits :D

I've never had a baby shower! Don't really understand them...think its more an American thing?!


----------



## smileyfaces

Had my scan earlier, all is well, my cervix is nice and long so they aren't concerned about it shortening! Also got a sneak peak at baby, he is growing big and strong and looks perfect :D


----------



## Christina86

Omg my dd FINALLY fell asleep. She was up at 6:30. Only Napped 30 min during the day up until 3pm. I also think her arm is hurting. She was walking holding onto my hand and fell but never let go. So now she's favoring that arm and not putting pressure on it. =[


----------



## Scarlett P

Lovely bits Elmo! And yes I thought boy for Dark too!! What time is your scan tomorrow?

I'm back home in Derbyshire at the mo so sorry not able to keep checking on here. It's my sisters baby shower tomorrow &#128522;

Yes they're defo a new thing over here. I didn't have one and this will only be the second I've gone to. I was under the impression you
Only had one unless there was a big age gap or second pregnancy was twins but I could be wrong. That said I think people still buy baby stuff with second so what's the difference? I think it's a good idea to have stuff before the baby arrives. I found it so overwhelming people turning up with stuff when Orla was born. I don't mean to sound ungrateful but I was so poorly that it was the last thing I needed. Having the gifts first so you can sort through and put away defo is better!


----------



## Scarlett P

Ps that's great news Smiley does it mean you won't need stitch? 

Christina hope she's better after her sleep!


----------



## CarlyP

Baby showers are becomming a bit more popular over here. I have a friend who wants to throw one for me but I told her I don't really have any friends :haha: I can count on one hand who I rely on. 

Good luck tomorrow dark!!

Some idiots have just let off a 10 minute firework display!! Was so loud I wouldn't mind if it wasn't gone 11 at night!


----------



## Christina86

She's still favoring the arm. Is scooting and not crawling. But will use the arm to smack the dog, so I know she can use it lol. I called the nurse hotline at the hospital and she said to bring her into urgent care. I called her pediatrician after hours and the nurse there said to wait it out until morning as they think it's just sore from the fall and not letting go. I feel so bad =[ I know things happen and esp. Learning how to walk she will fall but my goodness. It makes me want to cry. Part of that can be exaggerated by pregnancy hormones also. I'm hoping she'll be better in the am. She's sound asleep now. Good thing is she was laughing and giggling and playing (in between the crying and fussiness)


----------



## almosthere

Will catch up tomorrow about to go to sleep needed to vent. Ds got a super bright red cheek hot to touch looks like fifths to me freaking out like other on here who have been exposed going to call dr tomorrow giving it a day to see what happens with ds am cheek butbif don't think it's a burn bc I put lotion on him today I think it's fifths and I'm not immune so myb dr will do bw tomorrow or at my appt on Tuesday praying my baby is okay! Stress!


----------



## smileyfaces

Scarlett yes it means no stitch! Enjoy your sisters baby shower!

Carly I'm the same, I'd feel embarrassed if someone threw me a baby shower because I don't have an awful lot of people who I'm close to!

Almost, hope he's okay!!

Dark...scan day!! What time is your appointment?


----------



## hunni12

@Elmo: congrats on your boy and cute items!

@Dark: good luck on your scan

@Snow: I say do what makes you , do a full shower if you want.

@Carly: I have barely any friends so i wont be having one either lol

@Almost: I hope your ds is okay

Hello to everyone else :) where is pippy?


Afm,

Had my appt yest..heard bean'sn hb on doppler and got my gender scan scheduled for 6/14 so exciting!! I am officially done with my ex after he bailed out on the appt and also had me pay a down payment for a private scan for today promising to pay the other half and bailed on that too. I am considered high risk so I refuse to let him put me in preterm labor. I was given anxiety medicine to calm me down and I have early SPD so having to take meds for that, and also got set up for physical therapy which should be covered under my insurance.

I'll update with my scan.

This is crazy going through all of this alone, but I have to cut him off otherwise me and bean will be in trouble. I start my shots on the 7th so I am just excited I finally have my gender scan date!!


----------



## darkriver

almosthere said:


> Will catch up tomorrow about to go to sleep needed to vent. Ds got a super bright red cheek hot to touch looks like fifths to me freaking out like other on here who have been exposed going to call dr tomorrow giving it a day to see what happens with ds am cheek butbif don't think it's a burn bc I put lotion on him today I think it's fifths and I'm not immune so myb dr will do bw tomorrow or at my appt on Tuesday praying my baby is okay! Stress!

Almost. Did your lg have any other symptoms before the cheek? Lucy had a cold and a rash all over her body.
My scan is at 11:20. I will probably post here but not telling anyone else until I get home. Hehe.


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry he's let you down again Hunni :hugs: exciting for your gender scan. 

Almost hope all is ok!!

Yay for no stitch Smiley! 

And so exciting for your scan dark. 

I didn't have a shower either but very excited for my sisters today. Got to try and get her there (and looking nice) without her guessing!


----------



## smileyfaces

Hunni :hugs: what an arse hole. You can do it on your own you don't need him.

Looking forward to hearing dark!

Scarlett hope it goes smoothly and she doesn't guess!


----------



## hunni12

@Scarlett: convince her you are taking her to a fancy restaurant or something!

He will forever be a letdown and it's majorly because I don't want to be with him anymore.


----------



## CarlyP

Almost - Hope he's ok today. :hugs:

Hunni - :hugs: for SPD I've managed to avoid it so far, started at 9 weeks with DD. 

That is so irresponsible of him to leave it up to you. Did he give you a reason?


----------



## CarlyP

Scarlett - I second a fancy meal :) Have a great day!


----------



## hunni12

@Carly: no reason at all but he steady questions about if I'm messing with someone. He is more concerned with that than his child.


This SPD is painful didn't have it with my son!


----------



## hunni12

It's 5am here and I haven't been to sleep. I have become obsessed with watching live pregnancy tests on YouTube lol


----------



## smileyfaces

hunni12 said:


> It's 5am here and I haven't been to sleep. I have become obsessed with watching live pregnancy tests on YouTube lol

Oh my :rofl:


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck Dark!! :happydance:


----------



## darkriver

Twenty minutes to go


----------



## hunni12

smileyfaces said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> It's 5am here and I haven't been to sleep. I have become obsessed with watching live pregnancy tests on YouTube lol
> 
> Oh my :rofl:Click to expand...

It's like their reactions are just wild. You should watch one....hey I gotta curve my POAS obsession some how:haha:

I feel so ashamed lol


----------



## smileyfaces

darkriver said:


> Twenty minutes to go

I thought it was 11.20?!


----------



## smileyfaces

hunni12 said:


> smileyfaces said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> It's 5am here and I haven't been to sleep. I have become obsessed with watching live pregnancy tests on YouTube lol
> 
> Oh my :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> It's like their reactions are just wild. You should watch one....hey I gotta curve my POAS obsession some how:haha:
> 
> I feel so ashamed lolClick to expand...

:haha: I have actually watched one before!!


----------



## darkriver

Its a girl!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Congratulations I thought it would be! :dance:


----------



## almosthere

Fifths is usually harmless to people who get it it's the baby that's the concern. Ds did have very soft stool before but otherwise acted normal so I'm not sure in going to go see how his cheek looks this am.


----------



## almosthere

Dark how lovely congrats!


----------



## CarlyP

:happydance: dark!


----------



## JemmaLouise

congratulations dark :dance:


----------



## CarlyP

Anyone else having lower back pain? I'm telling myself it's probably just stretching and making room but it's so sore, had a hot water bottle on it all day!


----------



## almosthere

I haven't Carly but it an happen it's a concern if cramping and spotting or bleeding if not prob growing pains.

Ds cheek rash easy gone this am so not sure how long slapped cheek rash on cheeks last do you know dark?


----------



## almosthere

Hunni so exciting we both have our gender scans same day! Glad your appt when well and you got to hear your lo hb!


----------



## CarlyP

Glad his rash has gone. 

No spotting or cramping. I'll just have a rest this weekend see if it eases.


----------



## almosthere

Your probably totally fine carly. I have had a sore vagina internal like maybe my cervix the the feeling after dtd a few times in a row haha its so sore and no sex lately I've read it could be extra blood flow


----------



## Jox

Sorry for the quick post!!

Congratulations on ur girl dark!!! A lovely little sister for Lucy!!!! Xx


----------



## hunni12

Congrats dark!

@almost: let's just pray beans act right lol


----------



## hunni12

So I am looking at maternity photo gowns. I know I got a while but still want to start looking. I found a gown on eBay and want to do it at the beach
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-05-21-09-41-36.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4









Maternity_-_Kaleigh_-_blush_-_kelly_sleeves_-_marina_ryan_photography.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Congratulations dark!!! A lovely little sister for Lucy :) 

Smiley that great news about your cervix behaving itself :) :)

Almost I do hope that it turns out not to be fifths, how do you know that you are not immune? X 

Huni he's a loser and he won't change you and your babies need better than that xx

Carly I had lower back pains recently but it came to nothing Hun hope your ok xx

So I think we picked our name!! Going to keep it to myself for a little longer as a lot of people won't love it so want to mull it over some more :)


----------



## darkriver

I am very very tired after today. I got to the ultrasound place two hours before I should have. So me and Lucy mooched around Bristol museum. Lucy didn't like any of the stuffed dead animals. We got to the appointment and little monkey had her legs crossed under her bottom. So it took ages. However she had the three little lines. 

This sounds horrible but I am worried about babies nose haha.
 



Attached Files:







13227014_731158107021672_410411717008449446_n.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## almosthere

Elmo so exciting you have a name picked out! I know I'm not immune to fifths because I was tested to check as I work with infants toddlers and preschoolers. I was exposed in my first pregnancy with preschool but luckily never got it. Ds has a boogie nose on same side where his rash was the right nostril so I'm curious if it came on due to start of cold or ear infection hmm

Dark so funny I though ds nose looked huge on us around 20 weeks maybe then it was fine haha


----------



## almosthere

Hunni so pretty for. shoot :)


----------



## Christina86

Dr popped Louise's elbow back in. Gross. But she should be using it again normally soon. My poor little munchkin. 

On a pregnancy note. I'm exhausted. And I just ate three lunchables for lunch and am still hungry. Lol


----------



## smileyfaces

Elmo that's exciting!

Dark I wouldn't worry, jacks scan was like that and he has such a small button nose :)


----------



## almosthere

Christina sounds so painful poor thing glad she's ok now!


----------



## CarlyP

Ouch Christina, bless her :hugs:


----------



## Scarlett P

Congratulations Dark how exciting! 

Wow Christina, hope she's ok! And almost hope you and DS are ok too. 

Carly I've got back ache atm too. 

Just driven home from Derbyshire after shower v tired but lovely time. Sis was really surprised and happy &#128522;


----------



## Scarlett P

Ps excited about your name Elmo! We're still nowhere close with ours &#128547;


----------



## hunni12

12 w 6 d and scan went great
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160521_140652.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

So we have definitly decided now!!! I'm DYING to tell you :) but we have decided for the first time ever to keep it a complete secret until he is born and I find that so exciting!! It's quite unusual and some people won't like it but who cares! 

Christina your poor Lo that sounds very painful.

Huni I would love to do a pregnancy shoot this time! I hope I can :) 

Almost, I see, I know how worried you will be, I was so worried just knowing that a child in Jacksons class had it but if it makes you feel any better my midwife wasn't concerned at all and said chances are that mother and baby will nearly always be fine and that's if lo does have it and even then if you indeed did catch it xxx


----------



## darkriver

Congrats hunni x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Dark beautiful pic of bambino :) xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Oh hang on!! Sorry huni you guys have thrown me you have matching profile pics!!!

Beautiful scan huni! :) xx


----------



## hunni12

Any gender guesses? Not sure if I have a nub


----------



## Jox

Aww lovely scan hunni x

Elmo, I'm so intrigued what name I've chosen!!

Hope ur all ok x

I'm at work. The tiredness isn't half as bad which is good. Baby has been on the quieter side the last couple of days so had the Doppler out earlier. I really scant wait for the proper baby kicks xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Great scan pic hunni!

Elmo I wanna know :brat: haha

Jox I had Doppler out a few days ago too, baby just kept kicking and squirming so the noise interference was ridiculous :haha:


----------



## Jox

Yeah I put the video on Fb today and u can hear how much she's constantly moving around lol x


----------



## darkriver

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Oh hang on!! Sorry huni you guys have thrown me you have matching profile pics!!!
> 
> Beautiful scan huni! :) xx

I am going to update later. Need a scan pic there instead.


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox said:


> Yeah I put the video on Fb today and u can hear how much she's constantly moving around lol x

I saw it! Cute!


----------



## hunni12

This was baby on side with legs crossed
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-05-21-15-30-33.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4


----------



## almosthere

Thanks elmo the pediatrician wasn't too worried since ds rash went away I'm thinking since he had a running nose on same side rash was on that it's allergies or cold but keeping an eye out of he gets the second rash associated with it.

I never had. photo shoot just pics by dh last pregnancy so ide love one this time I regret not doing it with ds :( I did actually have a family shoot in brazil with my in laws and such and we didn't sneak in a little shoot but we got one good photo of dh kissing my tiny tummy I was early second tri I want a full bump shoot :)


----------



## almosthere

Ds other side of face just broke out now I'm so confused I gave him benadryl but wondering if he really could have fifths waiting to chat with on call dr in case they want me to go get bw right away idk how immediate this is with taking action for bw hmm


----------



## twickywabbit

Found out today that we are team :pink:!!!!! :cloud9:

https://i68.tinypic.com/sxm98g.jpg
https://i64.tinypic.com/ra3fpw.jpg


----------



## Scarlett P

Congratulations Twicky! And lovely scan Huni. 

Can't wait to hear name Elmo. Is it unusual in old is very modern.... Or can you give no spoilers?! 

Hope all ok Almost. 

Happy 17 weeks to us Jox :happy dance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Congrats twicky!

Hope all is okay Almost x

Happy 17 weeks Jox and Scarlett :D


----------



## CarlyP

Scarlett - Glad the shower went well :)

Lovely scan hunni, I'm terrible at gender guesses!

Elmo - Ahhh so is it 100% decided? 

Twicky - :happydance: how exciting!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

It's one hundred percent :) it's modern I would say Scarlett but not as modern as a lot of people think. X

Almost I really hope it's some other virus, I have been poorly all week and kept worrying in case it was that but Jackson hasn't had the cheeks although they don't always. 

Twicky congratulations! :) 

Sorry if I missed anything xx

Jacksons birthday party today! Xx


----------



## Jox

Congratulations twicky!!!

Happy 17 weeks Scarlett :happydance: can u believe it!!!

Elmo, sounds like my sort of name. I love modern but uncommon names!! I hope Jackson has a fab party!!

We've got a little fair on up at a local field so gonna take the boys for a few hrs.

Work has seemed easier these last few weeks, actually enjoyed this weekend!! It's nice everyone knowing now and all the staff r being great and making sure I'm not doing things I shouldn't be etc

Xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

Morning girls :hi: 

Yay for 17 weeks Jox and Scarlett :dance: 

Twicky, congratulations on your girl <3 

Elmo I hope Jackson has a wonderful day :thumbup: 

Sorry some of you and your LOs have been unwell, I hope everyone is better soon :hugs: 

Just went and picked up my pram/travel system woooooo :happydance:


----------



## darkriver

Happy Birthday to Jackson.
I have to say I am still shocked. I really was convinced it was a little boy. My heart sunk to be honest for one minute, but then I realised she was healthy so far and that what matters. 

I am not done with babies yet.

I have picked out my pram and will buy it next month.


----------



## darkriver

I went to primark and bought this lot. :haha: I had been saving for this.
 



Attached Files:







baby two clothes.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CarlyP

Lovely stash dark!


----------



## Jox

Aww lovely collection dark!! I don't know what's wrong with me, I keep looking at the clothes but haven't bought a single item!!!! It is hard when uve totally been expecting a certain sex and got used to the idea too etc it must be hard with all th slapped cheek to feel sad but then like u say remembering that she is here and healthy xx


----------



## CarlyP

Jox, how are you not shopping, I constantly add things to wishlists in boy/girl :haha: and I don't even know what I'm having!


----------



## smileyfaces

Yay for pram jemma!

Lovely stuff dark :)

Jox I bought a bunch if stuff a few days after finding out it was a boy and bought nothing since haha

Elmo can't wait to hear the name!

We have just been to a fun fair for disabled/special needs children. Oscar had so much fun :D


----------



## Jox

I don't know Carly, I just look at the stuff and the gents buy it just isn't there :-( I wish it was!

Aww that's sounds lovely smiley, we r taking stepson to the fair today too xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Aw hope you all have a great time Jox!


----------



## almosthere

Elmo most kids get the roses cheeks I think so Jackson and ur baby are probably fine just ask for a test if your worries are you not immune to it either?

Twicky congrats on another girl so sweet! Lovely scan!

16 weeks tomorrow for me can't believe two more weeks and many of b us will be 5 months or 5 1/2 so crazy! I've gained about 8 lbs already was surprised I gained 2 lbs pretty fast must be from the cheeseburgers I've been craving soooo good! haha. 

Calling ob for fifths bloodwork then my appt is tues finally yayyy!


----------



## Pippylu

Wow so much has happened!!! All these gender scans, congrats to everyone x

Just done a speed read so can't remember everything I've read.

OH was on his week off last week, he works 4 weeks and then gets 1 week off so I've not been on much at all.

Still have 2 1/2 weeks until my morphology + gender scan. Thinking I'm starting to feel some movement..it's not very often but sometimes it feels like a little tap, like when someone taps you on the arm with a finger.

Baby showers are pretty normal here, even for #2 or #3. I'm like some of you ladies though...only have a very small circle of good friends and I've never been fussed with that sort of stuff. I'm also a bit fussy and will want to choose most things myself. I've got a nice collection of disposable nappies going and some cute reusable nappies too. We're flying home next weekend for 4 days, which means we'll be coming back with the pram my parents are shouting us, I'm so excited, it's our first major baby item ever!

We've got a salmonella outbreak here at the moment in bean sprouts. They are on the pregnancy 'don't eat' list because they are a potential risk but it makes it all so real and makes me think twice about eating other things that are on the list that you think are mostly safe...I mean it's a bloody vegetable!


----------



## KatieSweet

More gender reveals, yay! 
Congrats dark and twicky on :pink:
Congeats elmo and hopeful on :blue: 

Baby showers are not the norm here. Some people do them, personally I'm not interested and hope people know me well enough to not attempt it haha. 
It's more normal here to go see the baby after mom's rested, and bring gifts then, so that can make for a loooooot of visitors spread out. Friends of ours threw one "come see the baby!" party and I think that's what we'd do, rip off the band-aid, just one busy day.


----------



## hunni12

Its been a chatty morning.

I am 13w!!! Officially in the 2nd tri!!!

Here my journal I started https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...hunnis-baking-2-my-journey-single-mother.html


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Congrats dark & twicky - welcome to team pink! :pink:


----------



## Scarlett P

Happy second Tri Huni! 

Hope Jackson had a lovely time Elmo. 

Fair trips and shopping all sounds lovely. We've had a very quiet day here. I still don't feel 100%. Orla has been helping me in the garden and I watched loads of telly and chilled when she had her nap. 

I've bought nothing for baby just loads for me and Orla ahead of our holiday :haha: I don't think I will until after 24 weeks and I really need Orlas new room sorted cos right now I've nowhere to store anything for baby &#128542;

Off to bed in a mo to watch Buffy and eat chocolate as DH is watching the football!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I right fancy watching buffy! Just had some of Jacksons birthday cake it was gorgeous, had it with a brew in bed where we have been watching telly since 7.30 after a busy party! I'll attach a pic of my boys cake :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 59.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Scarlett P

That's an amazing cake! 

Onto series 6...but it's only available on Netflix til the end of the month - never going to finish it &#128557;&#128557;


----------



## Jox

Wow jacksons cake is amazing!!! Hope he's had an amazing day!!

No idea how but I'm still sat up watching tv!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

I love Jackson's cake adorable love good dino such a cute movie!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Elmo that cake looks amazing and from an awesome film too!! :D

Well OH has gone for another 3 weeks for work and he didn't leave with us on such good terms! :cry: Generally we have an amazing relationship and we're very happy but there's the odd thing he does that makes me feel like shit and he only went and done it before leaving... why can men be so selfish :cry:


----------



## darkriver

Gosh was I tired yesterday. My daughter has decide since transitioning into her big girl bed that waking up at 5 am is perfectly acceptable. I dont mind as she goes to bed at 6 am most nights but it seems to have really hit me hard. Last night I came back from visiting friends lie down for an hour which turned into four.:thumbup: and then I was a wake up till 1 am.


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow Jacksons cake looks amazing! Yum! Love the Good Dinosaur!


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry to hear that Jemma. Have you heard from him since he left? How did you tell him it's a girl? 

Dark I think the longer days don't help either (not that I'm complaining as I love May and June) we're now putting DD down later but she's sleeping in a bit.


----------



## Jox

Oh no Jemma, hope ur ok? Will u be able to patch it up over the phone or will it drag out till he's back now? How did he take the news of ur pink bump? 

Oh dear dark, ds3 is up between 6 and 6.30 every day and it kills me despite me not really having to get up with him!!!

Gym this morning!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh jemma I'm sorry to hear that. What was it about? Hoping you can talk to each other while he's away and make up xx

Dark, my youngest gets up between 4.30 and 5.30 every singleeeee day. Its a joke!! Tried later bed tines but he still wakes early.


----------



## darkriver

Smiley Lucys the same. Later bed times just dont work. I am hoping that once Lucy gets used to it she will sleep longer.


----------



## CarlyP

:hugs: Jemma, I hope you can sort it out before he comes home, 3 weeks is a long time.

Amazing cake!


----------



## Pippylu

Welcome to 2nd tri hunni!

Elmo that cake looks amazing!

Jemma sorry you've not left things the best with OH before his trip, I hope he calls and makes it up to you. I hear what you're saying...men seem to be able to switch between sensitive and insensitive without blinking. Mine does it occasionally, and then I'm left wondering what the hell happened, then he's back to being considerate again and I'm just confused lol. Luckily it doesn't happen very often.


----------



## JemmaLouise

I just blurted out girl because I was too excited to wait, once he let it sink in he was very excited to be having a girl :) 

With regards to the argument I would post it's topic but it's one of those things that everyone has a different opinion on and causes endless debate. There was a thread about it not too long ago on here and people just kept having a pop at differing opinions. I believe I'm quite outside the norm on this topic so I'll not open myself up to debate :haha: I'll not get to talk to him until about 8 tonight I've already sent him an essay message whilst I was still in reasonable mode instead of allowing it to fester until this evening.

It annoys me how he is being so hypocritical and it's not the first time we've had this come up in our relationship. In fact it's the only thing we have ever argued about! :shrug:


----------



## smileyfaces

Ahh right yes I know which topic you mean :thumbup: I am one of those has a different opinion to yours, but still, if he knows its an issue for you then he should be trying to make sure that he does his best not to upset you by doing it again. Hope you're okay x


----------



## JemmaLouise

haha I knew you'd know what I'm on about as I remember you posted on it too :haha: 

It's not necessarily just my opinion on it this time, he is such a hypocrite because if I did it, he'd hit the roof with jealousy. His last relationship left him extremely depressed and insecure because she was always chatting with other men and we're pretty sure she cheated. He brings this into the relationship which is fine as he is getting so much better but then makes me feel like she made him feel and I don't get why he'd want to do that :shrug:

This morning he said he downloaded something and then deleted it immediately. He said he didn't know why and at the time thought he might NEED(?) it when he was away. I get he was trying to be honest but he still did it, he still ignored my feelings to get it in the first place :shrug:


----------



## CarlyP

If it's something he's doing that he knows you don't like then he shouldn't be doing it, how would he feel if it was the other way round?


----------



## Jox

I think I can work out what ur talking about :hugs: hugs Hun x I hope ur able to talk and sort it out X I'm glad he's pleased that ur having a girl too xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Ah, I can hazard a guess. I think it doesn't matter that it's something people have differing opinions on, it's your relationship and it's something you feel strongly about. Maybe him saying about it before he went was a step in the right direction? Hope you can clear the air tonight. 

Was so hoping for a Buffy fest while DD asleep. But SiL is coming round now. She's going through a messy divorce and having a bad day. I feel guilty but I'm so tired I wish she wasn't today.


----------



## hunni12

Jemma, if you're not okay with it then he should not be doing it,


Soo this is from my scan....i could have had my potty shot, but no bean crossed his/her legs...i wonder when i go in on the 14th will that be the same problem. Tech guessed girl since she didnt see none on this shot, butttttt i still think boy.:cry:

The last pic is when bean just went upside down so couldnt even get a nub shot :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







BABY DUNKLIN_0005.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3









BABY DUNKLIN_0006.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2









BABY DUNKLIN_0015.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jox

I've been asleep for 3 hrs on the settee :shock: now woke up with a headache X

Scarlett, it's nice ur being there for ur sil X

Jemma, I don't think it's a controversial subject and certainly not one that would cause a debate xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

hunni hopefully you'll get a better look at the next scan

Jox, that's rubbish about the headache, hope it passes soon :hugs:

Also thanks for the replies, what I've seen on another thread is that a lot of women didn't seem to respect other points of view, it was like I'm OK with it so I don't see your problem but it's one of them things that's different in every relationship and every person. For me it's a respect thing and we laid out all our expectations for the relationship when we got together, it can't be one rule for him and another for me, that's unfair :nope:


----------



## smileyfaces

Aw sorry about SIL Scarlett xx

Hunni not long to wait till you can find out :)

Jox I had a nap today too. Hugs for the headache x

Jemma I agree that differences of opinion doesn't mean that you are wrong at all. As you said, for you its about respect. It honestly doesn't bother me in the slightest! But that doesn't mean I don't understand where you are coming from :hugs:


----------



## Jox

With my ex it bothered me but with OH it doesn't. I don't know what the difference is but I've definitely been on both sides xx


----------



## darkriver

I am not a 100% sure what your talking about lol but if things have been laid out at the beginning then it should be stuck to.


----------



## hunni12

So ex found out I met someone...this has been nonstop since last night. I really wish he would leave me alone.

Even said bean ain't his lol
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-05-23-14-06-44.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Scarlett P

Hunni that's awful :hugs: can you block his number?


----------



## hunni12

I just want him to go and leave us alone. I'm a slut because I met someone. Now he saying he go be sitting on my porch waiting for me to come on 


Yeah he go be waiting on a bullet to get put in his ass


----------



## almosthere

Hunni he is no good glad your done with him.

Jox I have been getting horrid headaches took a tylenol yesterday


----------



## Christina86

Spent part of today at my OB office and the other part at the hospital. Stupid me also went back to work after when I probably should have just went home. My BP has been spiking. Which I was afraid of as I had pregnancy hypertension with dd. Went up to 183/72. Lowest was 169/71. It went slightly down but I had to have labs done and they are having me do that 24hr urine sample thing, which is oh so fun (not). My head feels like it's going to explode and they think the dizziness is from my fluctuations in BP. It Was bad today which is why I called the OB. I was sitting in a staff meeting and all of a sudden the room started spinning. Didn't last long but I was happy I was sitting down. 

I'll find out prob Wednesday after I get the sample stuff back to the hospital lab what's the next step. 

on another note.... It's my last night in my 20's. Bring on 30! Oy... Haha


----------



## Scarlett P

Big hugs Christina. I'm struggling with los blood pressure and hating the dizzy spells and headaches. Did you have it your whole pregnancy last time? Happy Birthday too hope you
Still had chance to celebrate


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Sorry to not reply to anyone's posts I haven't read them properly just been to the toilet and there was a little blood and some traces of it in my knickers, what do you think I should do? :(


----------



## darkriver

Elmo ring your midwife.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Right, try to be calm, hopefully it's nothing, but I agree with dark, phone the midwife NOW :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs: it could just be irritation from your cervix or something. Have you had sex recently? Try not to panic :hugs: give your MW a call and see what they say xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

First thing midwife asked was have we had sex but it's been ages. My midwife is on holiday but I spoke to one, she said it starts to become red and running to go to a&e or early pregnancy unit. I feel like I daren't move, not easy to do with a toddler and needing to walk down to school and back later it's quite far. Have to do these things though, god I hope he's ok X


----------



## smileyfaces

What colour is the bleeding? Just relax and take it as easy as possible xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

:hugs: just take it easy hun, I know it's horrible but you are going to have to wait and see how it goes today, fingers crossed it's just some irritation xx


----------



## KatieSweet

FX everything is OK Elmo! You did good, calling your midwife. I know it's scary, but it could very well be an innocent bleed. Take care and keep us posted xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm to take a urine sample to doctors and see if that's ok but I don't think it was from my urine can tell the difference can't you. X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Smiley it was between pink and red I can't say it was bright red X


----------



## Scarlett P

Elmo hope you're ok. Can anyone do the school run for you? Big :hugs: x


----------



## CarlyP

:hugs: Elmo, you've done the right thing. Can someone help with school pick up?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thankfully Ben has turned up home, he's taken a urine sample to docs and will be here to do the school run, thanks everyone x


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Elmo that's quite a scare hopefully just extra blood flow from your cervix. Try to be as calm as possible rest and gl with your urine test.
My sister on law had what she thought were periods before she knew she was pregnant she found our Ltd at 4 or 5 months it was crazy so you can have healthy bleeds big hugs!

I had a weird clearish white tissue come out when I peed yesterday I could feel it so it's like hard size of a dime called my ob nurse she wasn't concerned at all so I will let my ob know at my 16week appt today no scan for me as long as we hear that hb I pray we do.


----------



## almosthere

Christina sorry to hear of those symptoms no fun being dizzy! Happy last night of being 20 and enjoy your big 30 tomorrow!


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck for your appointment Almost! That tissue sounds strange! Hopefully its nothing x

Elmo hope you are resting x


----------



## almosthere

Super strange! So weird the nurse isn't worried I've never had so many weird things happen before.my last pregnancy was easy peasy for the most part no weird symptoms.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Elmo, I hope you are doing alright and nothing further has happened :hugs:

Anyone else getting weird pains in the belly? little jabs, pulls, stitches :shrug: I don't remember this with Riley, is it just growing pains?? x


----------



## darkriver

Me Jemma! Keep getting them. Its wierd.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Almost I remember absolutely years ago as an adolescent having something like that sounds once, it was so weird, never happened since but hopefully it means it is totally unrelated to pregnancy xx

Taken it easy, just feel quite anxious don't know if it's because of today, probably bound to be. Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I've been having braxton hicks for a few days and they are bloody sore now. Keep panicking I'm going into labour :nope: I know I'm not but I've never had BH this early and never felt like this!


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs Elmo :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jemma I do!

Smiley it's funny I haven't had any at all but with my previous two pregnancies honest I first felt them at 10 weeks ish people don't even believe me! I had constant tightenings the whole way through, I had irritable uterus, when you get them have a big drink of water and it should help xx


----------



## smileyfaces

They have wke me up the last two nights because they've been so sore! I've had them constant all day today (and I've drank quite a bit too, but will drink more and see if it helps!)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hmm I don't think I like the fact that they are waking you up they are that sore, when was last time your urine was checked Hun? X


----------



## smileyfaces

In the day they aren't too bad just very achey and uncomfortable but the last two nights they have hurt whilst I've been in bed. I had a scan Friday just gone. Nice long cervix and closed. No other issues. I am 100% sure I am fine, just wish they would go away!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

You could have a urine infection causing them, I would get it dipped at docs just to check, but least you know cervix is all good :)


----------



## smileyfaces

That's what I was thinking...would I show any other symptoms? Because I don't seem to have any. At work tomorrow all day but will try and get down there on Thursday.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Smiley that sounds like a pain, I hope they ease off soon :hugs: 

phew, glad I'm not the only one, anything that differs from Riley's pregnancy sends me into overdrive lol I need to chill!! :haha: 

Anyone feeling bubs yet? I THINK I am, but I'm not sure :shrug:


----------



## smileyfaces

Yes I am feeling lots of kicks and wriggles :) not felt from the outside yet though.


----------



## CarlyP

I thought I felt something about a week ago, but nothing since.


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry to hear about the niggles and pains that you ladies are suffering :hugs: hope you're doing ok Elmo. 

Yes feeling movement here but not from outside. Although am sure I've felt baby itself - hard bit if you know what I mean?! Been listening with Doppler and feeling and baby now about an inch below my belly button. Already feeling a bit of pressure on my lungs!! 

Physically I'm finding this pregnancy harder, or maybe it's my age :haha:


----------



## Jox

Oh elmo!!! I bet uve been so on edge today!! I'm sure it's nothing and hope there is no more. Huge hugs xx

Boo for BH. I've never ever felt one!!!!!!

Lots of lov for those with pains and twinges :-(

Afm, I'm sorry I haven't been around much. I haven't been feeling baby much and have started to worry about it even tho I know at 17 weeks and with an anterior placenta I'm stupid for worrying!!!! I even had the Doppler out again this morning for reasurrance!!! Then.... After work I was sat and got some lovely kicks and put my hand on my belly and guess what....... I felt a kick!!!!!!!!!! Can believe it!! She much of known I needed the reasurrance!!! I know it was pot luck but it was 100% a kick!!!! X


----------



## darkriver

Had my midwife appointment today. Had some protein in my urine and white blood cells. So must have an infection. I heard Skyes heartbeat. I stopped using my doppler as it was causing stress.


----------



## smileyfaces

Scarlett I can feel my uterus at my belly button now but baby still seems really low down for me!

Jox that's so amazing :happydance:

Dark have you settled on that for her name? :) no name here yet.

My baby boy is very active tonight. He always moves loads in the evening!


----------



## Jox

Dark it's lovely hearing u use her name!! Cute x

Smiley, this one seems busier in the evenings too. Do u have any names u like?

Must admit I was shocked as genuinely haven't felt any strong obviously kicks for a few days now!! Had a couple more this evening too. Love it. Can't wait till its those big belly kicks xx


----------



## darkriver

Yeah She will be Skye May Frances (the frances after my nan.) But her name isn't double barreled as I am not fan of the trend. Someone did say if I have third child I should call them Diamond i.e Lucy in the Sky With Diamond.

Defo movements here. Kicks and stuff.


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Just checking in with everyone. Sorry to hear you've had some blood Elmo :( - hope it settles right down for you. I keep feeling this little one in the evening - maybe it's because i'm more settled or maybe he's more active after my evening meal. Reassuring though.

Got fetal medicine appt tomorrow - happy to get it out of the way and hope all is ok. Baby is certainly testing us already :)


----------



## Jox

I've felt her again!!!! She's right on it tonight :kiss:

It's a charity day at work tomorrow. Wig Wednesday and I've volunteered to help lol going in once I've picked Logan up from nursery to help with the cake sale. I'm still up baking a cake coz i forgot earlier lol I'm ready for bed!!!! Xx


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies had my 16week ob appt went well and heard baby's hb w ds and dh ds asked if the baby was comming out then and there hahaha then he was as mad he didn't get the baby in his belly checked he arches his back sticks his belly out and says he's growing a baby in his belly.


----------



## smileyfaces

Yay Jox that's amazing! I can't wait to feel from the outside! Good luck with the charity day x

Dark lovely name, I'm nowhere near having a name yet!

Almost, glad your appointment went well! Aw your son pushing his belly out :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

18 weeks today for me eek!!

Off to work soon :(


----------



## Scarlett P

Happy 18 weeks Smiley! I'm at work today too, boo :(

Hope cake turned out ok Jox and you have a nice time today, Lovely to feel kicks, she must have known you needed it!

I think babies tend to be more active when we're still (or maybe it's cos we're still that's why we feel them?) so guess an evening after we've eaten and tend to be relaxing before bed is why we feel them then.

Skye is a lovely name Dark. I've decided to stop thinking about names for a bit, it was stressing me out, oh the pressure to find the perfect name :S

That's really sweet Almost! Pleased you got to hear HB.

Elmo, how are you today?


----------



## darkriver

Happy 18 weeks Smiley. 
Jox have fun
Hope your okay Elmo.


----------



## Pippylu

Fingers crossed all is well Elmo x

Christina I get dizzy spells too, from bp changing...mine just goes from the low end of normal to very low, and I'm iron deficient so that doesn't help either.

Jemma I have had pulling, stretching and sometimes jabbing pains going on since week 4-5. It's eased right up now but I still get a twinge here and there.

Jox I'm jealous you can feel bub on the outside! Last night while laying down I felt what I would say were definite little kicks, it was only on the right side but so exciting!

Hunni I'd block his number or change yours!


----------



## CarlyP

Happy 18 weeks Smiley!

Elmo, hope your ok.

Jox, hope the cake came out well and you wasn't up all night making it.

We're waiting to hear when our new car will be ready, we paid the deposit on Monday and they are fitting some parts that OH wanted on it then we can go and collect it, it's 2 hours away though! OH has put me on the insurance as a learner, I really need to learn to drive, I could do so much during the day with my mum.


----------



## KatieSweet

Good morning! 

Elmo - Hope the bleed has stopped and that you're doing OK today! :hugs:
Smiley - Happy 18 weeks! :happydance:

AFM:
Had my OB appointment this morning! We heard the heartbeat :cloud9: which was nice and steady at 150+ 
Then I got my blood results back, and everything's OK (iron, glucose) except I'm Rhesus D factor negative. (My blood group is O neg.) I'll have to get my blood tested around 27 weeks for antibodies and to see if I need anti-D injections. 
Also scheduled the 20 weeks ultrasound for June 22nd!


----------



## wannabump82

Hi I have had my booking appointment and I am officially due 16th November, meaning I am 15 week today 

I have a gender scan booked for 2 June. I will only be 16 weeks so I'm hoping baby's bits will be fully formed and s/he will be in a good position.


----------



## almosthere

Wow 18 weeks Smiley that's crazy almost halfway baked! Haha

I'm in limbo about my fifths diagnosis just staying very surprisingly calm and waiting to get first round of bw results my dr was almost mad the nurse had me get blood test for it so early if it comes back negative they have to be safe and test me at least one more time to be sure. We will see praying I need another test bc that will mean so far I'm in the clear I'm just so convinced ds rash was fifths rash ugh.

Cut my hair nice and short I've had long hair for so long that I was bored of it and made the big chop last summer I think it was so it grew out a bit and I had it cute short again good for summer and to keep me cool when pregnant as I'm getting big fast! 20 days until my gender scan omgshhh! :)

Hope all are well and have a great day going to be blazing hot in the us today


----------



## Jox

Happy 18 weeks smiley!!! Getting so close to half way now!!!

Cake sale was fine, Logan enjoyed eating them anyway lol

Bloody shattered now so laying on the settee x

Hope ur ok elmo? Hope ur having a nice day?

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

I brought my first proper thing for baby today!!!! Will upload a pic later coz it's saying file too big atm!! Xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Dark lovely name!! Will you have antibiotics? 

Happy 18 weeks smiley! 

Aw feeling baby! I'm jealous, I feel very little, there's the occasional pop but I'm sure it will be quite some time before can feel anything from the outside. 

Almost your little boy is so cute sticking his belly out :) 

Scarlet nothing else has happened thank you for asking! Hope it never does again x

Pippy that's about what I feel with baby too, occasional pops always to one side or the other must be around the placenta xx

Carly I should really learn to drive too would make my life with three soon to be four kids so much easier with school being a good distance away but we can't really afford a second car (DH has company car) or the insurance so not much point right now! 

Katie yaay for heating heartbeat :) :) 

Wanna bump gender scans so exciting!!

Almost I really hope that it is not fifths, and even if it is most of the time baby is in not affected so will keep everything crossed for you xx

Jox I wanna see what you bought for baby!! 

It's our wedding anniversary today but DH is at work and i have taken it pretty easy at home xx


----------



## darkriver

Happy Anniversary. :)
Yeah antibiotics is an automatic thing with me. I tested positive for strep b last pregnancy so we will know. I am getting a nice sizeable bump now.


----------



## Jox

I'm glad there has been no more elmo. I hope u and dh r able to have a nice chilled evening tonight X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jox

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## smileyfaces

Gorgeous Jox :)

Elmo glad youve had no more bleeding! Take it easy x happy anniversary :)

Almost keeping g fingers crossed for the All clear for you :)

Have you got your car yet Carly?

Katie great news for hearing HB!

Sorry if I've missed anyone. Been a longgggg day at work. I'm so exhausted. Only another 14 weeks before Mat Leave :coffee:


----------



## almosthere

Thanks elmo hope all is well with you! Good your taking it easy.

Jox very cute onsie outfit. 

Of course phlegmy throat as always some nasal discharge obnoxious cough it'd on and off non stop must be a pregnancy or allergy thing at this point.


----------



## KatieSweet

Elmo - glad to hear things have settled down and that you're keeping yourself off your feet. Hope you're having a lovely anniversary today, congrats! xx

Jox - OMG! So cuuuuuute!


----------



## missfrick

Dark - I LOVE the name Skye - might be biased because DD's middle name is Sky, but we are always asked "with an E" so smart you've done it that way. We didn't think it would be such an issue but apparently for a name it is foreign to everyone why it would be spelled like the above sky.

Jox - amazing you are getting real kicks. I'm starting to think my last pregnancy I had an anterior placenta - no one ever said I did but I only ever felt rolls, never hard kicks and never into my ribs like so many feel

Elmo - I am 14+1 and all day Monday (13+6) I was convinced I'm having BH - is it possible this early? Maybe I'm just having gas, all I know is I'm having painful tightening. My round ligaments are also in a lot of pain, so I can't be sure what hurts exactly.

AFM: every time I think I feel the baby it ends up being wind, so I have no clue if I've felt it for sure yet. I thought I did a couple times, but I think it's just gas. I have been so icky and bloated, and I've only gained 4 lbs as of this morning, but I am as big as I was at 22 weeks it feels!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Not sure what I have gained could do to weigh myself, guess I don't want to know lol. 

Missfrick some might say that it's not possible but I absolutely had it with my second baby all the way through. Up your water intake and it could help xx

Jox they are SO cute :) I'll try post some that I have bought X


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Has anyone not gained any weight, or better yet, LOST WEIGHT? I had my monthly checkup today & I've lost 2 lbs in the last month. So I havent gained ANY weight this pregnancy; I've lost 2 lbs! My doc isn't that concerned, he just told me to make sure I am eating GOOD full meals, which I AM doing. I think it might be because I am now chasing my toddler around. But I'm kinda worried because that's not going to stop anytime soon! With my first daughter I had gained 6 lbs by now!


----------



## darkriver

Missfrick lucys middle name is Scarlet as in the colour not the name. Ex husband spelt it like that.


----------



## Jox

Snowbunnie, I wish :-( I'm about 18lb up already!!! Really trying not to think about it and just keep telling myself I lost 3st in 6 months in 2014 so I can definitely do it again. That said I'm still in size 12s xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I have gained around 6lb


----------



## darkriver

I need to weigh myself. Lol


----------



## missfrick

I'm up somewhere between 2-4, depending on what I feel my starting weight should have been. Was up much more by now last time.

Jox: what is a UK 12 in American sizes, I think it's pretty small? I was an American 10-12/large pre-pregnancy but somehow in maternity I'm in mediums and 10s are falling off me lol


----------



## smileyfaces

I think a 12 is a US size 8?

Jeeez I put 4+ stone on with Oscar and at least 3st with Jack. I'm doing pretty good so far with 6lb but obvs that will go up, but hoping I can keep it in control.

Who is next to have a scan?? Mine is June 10th, ages off.


----------



## Jox

Yeah 8 or 10ish in us size I think?! Size 12 is a very normal average size in the uk X

Smiley I have mw tomorrow then scan on 17th xx


----------



## Christina86

I have not gained anything. 
With dd I lost 30lbs bc I was so sick!


----------



## almosthere

I've gained about 8 I think


----------



## darkriver

I have scans every week until i am 20 weeks.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I'm going to try and remember to get weighed this morning you have made me curious! 

My scan is 9th June but if they can do it a bit further on and let me have consultant same day then I will ask them to been meaning to phone them X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well thanks for that you lot! Lol have gained a stone!!! Oops X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Here's my new baby bits :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Love these!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Scarlett P

darkriver said:


> Missfrick lucys middle name is Scarlet as in the colour not the name. Ex husband spelt it like that.

We've got the same taste Dark, my real name is Lucie :flower:

Loving all the shopping - gorgeous Jox and Elmo!

I haven't weighed myself for a bit but at last count it was about 9lbs. I'm still doing zumba once or twice a week, but I'm defo eating more than I was (including lots of custard slices, my current craving!)

My 20 week scan is a week on Monday!


----------



## Pippylu

Snow I've lost 1kg (almost 2.5 pounds) since I was weighed by my gp at 8 weeks. At that time I was eating like a pig...lots of big meals constantly, now I get full quickly and can't eat as much but I haven't lost anymore weight either, just stayed the same.

Flying home to see my family tomorrow, so excited, my parents are buying us our pram while we're there so it's coming back as our 2nd lot of checked baggage O:)


----------



## smileyfaces

Elmo where is the Fox set from?! I need that. Love it x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I loved it so much I got it in newborn and in 0-3! It's all from tkmax I didn't even know they where online! Cost me £56 for all that you see in the pic of 4, plus the fox set twice and then the vests! 

Pippy what kind of pram are you having? Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow I'm defo ordering that when I get home from work xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

It all comes in a lovely tulle bag as well smiley X


----------



## CarlyP

Lovely clothes Jox and Elmo!

I've managed to stay the same weight wise, trying really hard to stick to slimming world meals.


----------



## hunni12

Morning!!

So excited to say I finally got someone to throw me a gender reveal shower!! So I get the chance to tell the doc "put it in the envelope doc!!"...I am so happy!! Now I have to start looking for a pink and blue dress :) :)


Also,

Just curious.....anybody else have godparents for their children? To say if something was to happen and your relatives would not get them.


----------



## Christina86

We do not have godparents for our children. Though we will. But the godparents will not get our children if something happens to my husband and I. We are going to be doing a living will and a will and in there we will specify who we want our children to go to if anything should happen to us.


----------



## darkriver

Just weighed myself and i have lost 5lbs since the last time i weighed. I am so shocked lol


----------



## KatieSweet

Re: Godparents - we'd name some people godparents symbolically (not religiously though). We are also planning to have the actual "where will the kids go" sorted in our will. We'd likely ask DH's sister to be that person.


----------



## wtt :)

Hey ladies, our son just got over the chickenpox and now i have had it for about 4 days. My doctor called today. She's sending me to the hospital tomorrow for chickenpox treatment to protect the baby more. I am already half way through the pox now so no idea how that will help much?
Has anyone else had the chickenpox during pregnancy here?


----------



## KatieSweet

wtt - Didn't want to read and run, but I don't have anything helpful to offer. I hope you'll get better soon though! x

16 weeks today... celebrating with a proper bump pic! I've attached it.
 



Attached Files:







WeeklyBump-16.jpg
File size: 117.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jox

No help here either wtt sorry xx

Elmo, I love those bits!!! ESPECIALLY the little fox set!!!! How cute!!!!! Might have a browse on t k Maxx myself!!

Has mw today,pretty pointless. Student listened in for a second lol trace of protein in my urine so she's sending that off, I'll hear back if there's a problem but won't if there isn't. Got my next appt at 24+ weeks booked. Scan is 3 weeks tomorrow!!

Xx


----------



## Jox

Lovely bump Katie!!!!! Xx


----------



## almosthere

Elmo love the onsies! 

WTT so sorry to hear you have the pox I had them as a child so it's not an issue for me during pregnancy I hope baby is okay glad they are going to keep an eye on baby for you!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Katie what a lovely bump pic, love the colour co-ordinated top and txt lol! X

WTT - I'm sorry I have never had the chicken pox when pregnant so I don't have any advice, my boys had it when I was pregnant with my youngest so I had a blood test but think I was immune. I hope all is ok X

Dark that's lucky how have you managed that lol! Tad jealous :)

Jox hope you don't end up needing antibiotics Hun! 

I am so broke so won't have any new purchases for the time being!


----------



## darkriver

Elmo I am scratching my head to be honest. I have a had a lack of appetite. I think that helps.


----------



## almosthere

Elmo I'm the same just trying to save and luckily being the second baby don't need much but do need a car seat will buy I'm third tri prob haha.


----------



## almosthere

Cute bump katie!


----------



## Pippylu

Elmo got my eye on the mountain buggy duet in red with the carrycots as well. Is it weird to love a pram? I look at it online all the time, I might be a bit obsessed lol

Wtt sorry you've got chicken pox, I hope it's been mild...my sister had it as an adult and it was worse than when she was a kid!

Katie cute bump! That's my real name too btw. I finally took a pic of my bump the other day but I'm in my undies and it's not really a bump so might wait until it's looking like a proper one.

Jox isn't it disappointing when your appt doesn't go the way you expect? I think I set my expectations too high but they just don't seem very interested. Hoping my first proper obs appt after my morphology/gender scan will be what I hope for.

We won't have godparents. We're not religious. I was babtised but OH wasn't and I grew up with the choice to go to church etc and decided it wasn't for me. We'll just update our will and nominate family members to be guardians. On the other hand, my sister and her OH are baptising their girls in 2 months time and have asked me to be godmother to both (I have accepted). We are already their guardians if anything happens.


----------



## smileyfaces

We aren't religious at all but both my boys are baptised (catholic) and it was don't to get them into the school we wanted (which we later changed our mind on anyway) :blush:


----------



## Scarlett P

Had such a stressful evening last night. Electrician had come to put a fan in bathroom and said it would take a couple of hours and he'd be done by lunchtime...... He couldn't drill through our wall! He finally left at half 7 last night and the brick dust is everywhere. I was up til 10 last night cleaning the kitchen and DH has got the first coat of red dust out the bathroom. I'm so tired today and wishing I wasn't going to work. 

Wtt sorry to hear about chicken pox, hope you
And baby are ok. 

Not had DD christened but like the idea of a joint naming ceremony in the future where we got married. 

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh dear Scarlett! What a pain! Hope it is all sorted with the fan though?!

Happy 18 weeks Elmo!


----------



## Scarlett P

No, it doesn't even bloody work!!!!!! The transponder is broken (whatever that is!!) so he's coming back next week to take carpet and floorboards up on landing (as that's where he's put it) to replace it. But thankfully drilling is finished so we can at least clean up the dust. I'm pleased it's sorted but nothing ever goes to plan when we do work on our house!

Hope you're feeling ok after your days at work Smiley?

Happy 18 weeks Elmo!

Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend/bank hol?


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh my god what a pain!! I would be fuming lol

Yeah I'm fine :) just dropped the kids at school/nursery so got lots of odd jobs to do now at home


----------



## darkriver

Got my weekly appointment today. Sigh such a blady pain haha


----------



## CarlyP

Hunni - How exciting, so will you not know the gender either?

Wtt - No help regarding pox, I had them 5 times when I was younger :dohh:

Katie - Lovely bump pic, I like the way you have done it :)

Scarlett - How annoying! Dust just gets everywhere as well!

AFM - Had 16 weeks midwife today, was a bit disappointed, no heartbeat check :( urine and BP were fine. She said because my BMI is over 35 I have to have scans every 3 weeks from 28 weeks because it can be difficult to measure baby :shrug: I had to have growth scans with DD but I was measuring bigger for my dates they told me she'd be huge, but turns out she just had really long legs :dohh:

Also not seeing her until 28 weeks now, is that right?? I think that's a bit long. 

I have to have the diabetes test too, because I have 2 risk factors BMI/dad was diabetic. That's going to be around 26 weeks.


----------



## smileyfaces

Hope your appointment went well dark!

Carly I have to have glucose test too :/ never had it before. My next midwife appointment is 25 weeks.


----------



## CarlyP

Hmm, maybe because I'll have 20 week scan, then 26 week glucloes they may think im been seen enough lol.


----------



## wtt :)

Thanks everyone! :flower: 
CarlyP, 5(!) times?? Wow
Ultrasound at the hospital was ok. :D 
She just said they will do an earlier organ screening and then another one a few weeks later. They are not overly concerned and i am pretty relaxed. Baby is fine and worrying causes stress so we will just be monitored more than they normally would but that's about it. My chickenpox are thankfully on their way out :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

CarlyP said:


> Hmm, maybe because I'll have 20 week scan, then 26 week glucloes they may think im been seen enough lol.

That's the same for me, I have got scan at 20 weeks, consultant at 22 weeks, glucose at 26 weeks and still got midwife at 25. I really think it just depends on area as to when they book you in!


----------



## hunni12

Carly: I'll be finding out at my gender reveal baby shower. so my mom, best friend, and the god mom will know but I won't


----------



## almosthere

Just popping in quickly from work to say hello and send well wishes.

Had to change a toddler at school today who had the stomach bug sun Mon tues she came back today and had the worst most explosive diahreah ever bow I'm fearful I'll be sick w the bug by sun or monday ughh


----------



## CarlyP

wtt :) said:


> Thanks everyone! :flower:
> CarlyP, 5(!) times?? Wow
> Ultrasound at the hospital was ok. :D
> She just said they will do an earlier organ screening and then another one a few weeks later. They are not overly concerned and i am pretty relaxed. Baby is fine and worrying causes stress so we will just be monitored more than they normally would but that's about it. My chickenpox are thankfully on their way out :happydance:

Yep, First time was 3 weeks old!



smileyfaces said:


> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, maybe because I'll have 20 week scan, then 26 week glucloes they may think im been seen enough lol.
> 
> That's the same for me, I have got scan at 20 weeks, consultant at 22 weeks, glucose at 26 weeks and still got midwife at 25. I really think it just depends on area as to when they book you in!Click to expand...

Probably so, she did mention 'Oh it's your third, your fine then, you know what your doing' I hate that, every pregnancy/baby is different I think they should all be treat as if it's your first.



hunni12 said:


> Carly: I'll be finding out at my gender reveal baby shower. so my mom, best friend, and the god mom will know but I won't

Ahhh, that is exciting! I would be pressuring them to tell me :haha:



almosthere said:


> Just popping in quickly from work to say hello and send well wishes.
> 
> Had to change a toddler at school today who had the stomach bug sun Mon tues she came back today and had the worst most explosive diahreah ever bow I'm fearful I'll be sick w the bug by sun or monday ughh

Oh no! I really hope you miss it!


----------



## darkriver

So have had a really rubbish evening. Scan appointment went fine and baby Skye was okay. I left the hospital and went down to the bus station. Thought I was lucky. I got on the bus and was stuck in traffic for 2 hours. I got off the bus for two minutes before the bus pulled up at my stop as I was quesy. I vomited and peed myself. Then it started hailing. So yeah.


----------



## wtt :)

Omg river that sucks! Sorry you had a rough day :hugs:


----------



## Scarlett P

I'm sorry to hear that Dark :hugs: but good to hear that the scan went well and Skye is doing good!

I'm currently working from home. 15 mins before home time got royally shafted by the boss. Hubby and DD were waiting for me for half an hour and the DD wee-d on the floor at work! So left to work from home, DD not happy I'm not paying her attention so she then poo-ed on the floor. And now i'm still working :cry:


----------



## darkriver

Covered my face as it had a stupid expression but this is my bump. 17 weeks tomorrow and I am tiny. How?:haha::haha:
 



Attached Files:







13319963_734120236725459_1189106615734768782_n.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## almosthere

Oh dark that's horrible I'm sorry to hear you had such a rough day! I'm exauhsted just doing what I used to do w ds makes me so tired we got soft serve so good pineapple sorbet almost with vanilla soft serve it's so good where we go haha but anyways icecream then a few stores in one Plaza my mom easy there he had a I'm overtired and hungry tantrum and we headed home I manged to force myself to do dishes as we don't have a dishwasher and ever since being pregnant they've been piling up. I feel like I'm getting gingivitis which I got last pregnancy then it went away my gum feels swollen by my molars hmm


----------



## twickywabbit

Okay guys I'm having a rough time. I've had on and off pain in my stomache all day and it's now 10 at night...but the pain is downright awful. Bringing me to tears. I don't know if I should go to er or not because I don't want to look silly and waste everyone's time if it's nothing or just get dismissed as nothing serious. But I'm in so much pain. :(


----------



## wtt :)

If it's that painful i would have it checked out :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Almost let's hope you don't catch anything from that child!

Dark, hugs for feeling ill :(

Scarlett that is rubbish :( hope you managed to get all your work done!

Twicky if the pain is so bad its making you cry then I would get checked. What do you think it is?


----------



## darkriver

17 weeks today. :D


----------



## darkriver

twickywabbit said:


> Okay guys I'm having a rough time. I've had on and off pain in my stomache all day and it's now 10 at night...but the pain is downright awful. Bringing me to tears. I don't know if I should go to er or not because I don't want to look silly and waste everyone's time if it's nothing or just get dismissed as nothing serious. But I'm in so much pain. :(

Could you go to hospital or talk to the midwife?


----------



## KatieSweet

Twicky - severe abdominal pain, pregnant or not, is reason enough to get yourself checked out! I hope someone can help you / the pain subsides soon xx

Dark - I'm sorry about your experience yesterday. On the bright side: yay for Skye doing well, and you look fantastic in your bump pic!


----------



## smileyfaces

Happy 17 weeks dark :)


----------



## Scarlett P

Happy 17 weeks Dark. 

Finished at 10 last night but going to take the time back next Fri, which is DH day off and he has Orla so extra
Family time :happydance:

So tired today though. 

What's everyone up to this weekend? 

Twicky hope you're feeling better. I'd defo get it checked out.


----------



## CarlyP

Dark - :hugs: Glad all was well with Skye. Happy 17 weeks, lovely bump.

Twicky - I would go and get checked, you shouldn't be in pain like that, hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## Jox

Sorry I've been on the quiet side ladies :-(

Twicky,mid it's hurting that much I would at least give mw a call xx

Dark, I'm sorry u had such a crap day but yay for baby doing well X

I have read everything but can't remember, I'm sorry.

Having a bit of a stressful time with OHs after,ily but hoping it all blows over soon. I was at work till 2am this morning then back tonight and tomorrow night with it being bank holiday but slightly shorter shifts so I won't complain xx

Been getting some really lovely strong kicks each day. Hoping it's helping me bond with her coz I'm feeling a bit emotionless about everything if I'm honest :-( the family situation certainly isn't helping :-(

Half term here now, got a few things planned so hopefully won't be stuck in all week xx


----------



## almosthere

Twicky ide call on call obgyn or midwife and they will probably send you to the er if it's been ongoing and that painful hope all is okay and you feel better soon


----------



## Christina86

17 weeks today! 
I believe I've been feeling proper movements the last few days and not random flutters. Happens around late morning! 

I am working on and off today. Stinks. But I took Monday off because of the holiday so I guess working 3-4hrs isn't so bad today.


----------



## CarlyP

Happy 17 weeks Christina


----------



## wtt :)

Happy 17 Weeks Christina and river! :D


----------



## darkriver

Thank you guys.


----------



## CarlyP

Happy 17 weeks Dark!


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry to hear that Jox :hugs: is it your SiL again?


----------



## Jox

All 3 of them Scarlett :-( one even said yesterday 'all I keep hearing is how u don't think the family r bothered about the baby, but why on earth is that such a big issue to you'...... :shock: she's also said she thinks the baby is a mistake etc it's not been nice at all, then my friends posted a quote pic on Feb that was clearly aimed at them and another commented with something 'yeah don't listen to anyone, even those 3 witches' and they saw before I was able to edit the post etc so it's all blown up!!!! Absolutely pathetic if u ask me. This is a tried for and wanted baby, why can't they just be happy for us :-(

Anyway, happy 18 weeks Scarlett :happydance: home nice and 'early' from work tonight, feels so much better. Back tomorrow but only 8pm till midnight!! Xx


----------



## twickywabbit

Thanks guys the pain stopped and everything is fine, babies heartbeat is still great 165.


----------



## wtt :)

Happy 17 weeks twicky! Glad the pain stopped.


----------



## wtt :)

Jox, sometimes relatives can be stupid. After my mom died years ago, her side of the family went completely nuts so we just keep our distance now. We hang out with people who are positive and good for us and happy for us too. Sorry you are having such a hard time with some family members :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox :hugs: I'm sorry to hear they are still being awful. What is their problem at all? As the saying goes, if you can't say anything nice then don't say anything at all. There's no need to make remarks about it, even if that's how they truly feel. Just don't understand their nastiness!!


----------



## Scarlett P

yes,what smiley said! Why are they being like this. Is your OH sticking up for you this time though? 

Hurrah for 18 weeks :happydance:


----------



## darkriver

Hugs Jox.:hugs:
I am pretty tired today. Had a random dream regarding cobwebs.


----------



## smileyfaces

Happy 18 weeks Scarlett and Jox!! :dance:


----------



## Jox

I genuinely don't see what there problem is. Yes we've had a few rough patches in our relationship but don't all relationships? We've never split up and have been together for 2 years now. He's been moved in for over 6 months too. This baby was planned, yes we only have a 2 bedroom house but bedrooms r good size and we'll manage for a year or 2 after baby is born. We also bought a 7 seater car 6 months after getting together coz we knew we wanted a baby together. Lee works full time and I was able to get back into work last September etc we r not stupid, or immature or struggling for money etc so their opinions really aren't justified, which is why I've been so upset about it all. They don't get why it would upset me that they don't care about our daughter. There r 5 of them aged 26-39 and so far only 2 grandsons aged 13 and 12, one sil is due in July then this baby, this being first girl, ud think they'd be excited. They r happy for sil tho btw!!!! OH is sticking up for me to some extent be!cause he doesn't see what their problem is and they mentions their concerns for Cameron (stepson) and he doesn't get what they have to be concerned about etc but he's a,so stuck in the middle of it all and wants it all to go away like I do. I've accepting they will never love this baby like the other children in the family and it breaks my heart for her, I hope it's different when she's actually here but I've come to accept my place within the family isn't what I thought it was etc but again that upsets OH. I also, have done absolutely nothing wrong but am being treated like its me who's caused all of this etc it's just stupid and pathetic and shouldn't be happening. All they had to do was say 'aww congratulations' then bitch back to each other or their OHs rather than think they had a right to tell us their opinion!!!!

Anyway!!!

Wow, 18 weeks!! A pic came up on my time hop from 6 years ago, 19 weeks with ds2 bump. I thought I was a lot smaller this time but actually I don't think I am lol xx

What's everyone's plans for the bank holiday? Xx


----------



## darkriver

No plans. It is my house inspection on tuesday and the landlord wants to talk about the baby so I am a bit nervous.

Also Jox to be honest I have no real family support here. No one seems bothered about the baby apart from a few friends and it breaks my heart. Lucy has no support as it is.


----------



## Jox

It's hurtful dark isn't it that people aren't interested in ur child, their flesh and blood. I can't be like that so don't understand how others can x

I'm sure as long as ur rent is being paid etc it shouldn't make any difference about baby coming xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox its so bad. Like you said, they could have just said congratulatuons and then voiced their opinion behind your back for the sake of not causing any upset!

I'm the same, my family don't care about my kids let alone this baby. Good job DHs family are so involved!

We have taken the kids to the park this morning then went to a different one with a little mini farm on. Kids had a nice time.

Just relaxing in the garden now, too warm though!


----------



## CarlyP

Jox - Maybe they're jealous because you're having the 1st girl? 

I wouldn't listen to them, if they can't accept your decision to extend (YOUR) family then I would have nothing to do with them. It's not like they have to raise your baby!


----------



## CarlyP

DS had ice hockey training, then family skate with both kids, then straight to DD's friends party, just got home.


----------



## hunni12

Sorry haven't been posting much....just feel ignored a lot so I'm just not bothering 

Jox, just wanted to say I have the same issue with this baby's dad family. His mother hates this baby and it is all because she knew she wasn't going to get anymore money out her son. I am okay with tho because I never wanted my kid around somebody like that. So maybe it is good that they are showing their truly colors now. There also those that come around once the baby is born, but I would still never trust my child around somebody who once hated them.


Have a good day ladies.


----------



## wtt :)

Happy 14 weeks hunni!


----------



## smileyfaces

Hunni why do you feel ignored? :hugs:


----------



## hunni12

Thanks Wtt :)

@Smiley; Sometimes i just feel skipped over...maybe im just hormonal as i get like that with my irl friends lol.


Like now....this is something that bothers me and I dont know why...it really irks me when other ladies brag on here about getting pregnant their first month ttc or even not trying..I just take it as a low blow to the ones who have been trying for many years.


----------



## darkriver

Hugs hunni. Forums like this are fast paced. I dont think people are deliberately ignoring you. Happy 14 weeks to you :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Agree with Dark. There's often an awful lot going on, I don't think anyone has ignored you deliberately.


----------



## hunni12

I know..we are often a chatty bunch who never stays on one topic too long.

and thanks dark


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs:


----------



## darkriver

Hi ladies this is going to sound truly bonkers but I am think baby no 3 after this one haha. I have decided I am not done. I will be waiting until Skye is two which will give me a chance to get back to work and lose weight but I have been thinking about it. Am I mental? It will be via sperm donor again.

@Hunni12 did you get back the results back for parvo virus.


----------



## twickywabbit

Hey everyone :flower:


Sorry you're having problems with OHs family, Jox. I have some toxic family members myself, who never cared about me, let alone my daughter. I haven't talked to them in years. One of the best decisions I ever made. Does it make me sad? Eh a little, but I put a big emphasis on family...always wanting everyone to be close and all...but it's what's best. I tried my best and that's all that matters. I wouldn't let their negative opinions effect you much, glad your OH is sticking up for you a bit.


----------



## twickywabbit

darkriver said:


> Hi ladies this is going to sound truly bonkers but I am think baby no 3 after this one haha. I have decided I am not done. I will be waiting until Skye is two which will give me a chance to get back to work and lose weight but I have been thinking about it. Am I mental? It will be via sperm donor again.
> 
> @Hunni12 did you get back the results back for parvo virus.


You're not bonkers, dark. :thumbup: I'm already thinking of plans for number three as well :haha::blush: It won't be for another few years at least but yeah I'm definitely making a game plan.


----------



## KatieSweet

darkriver said:


> Hugs hunni. Forums like this are fast paced. I dont think people are deliberately ignoring you. Happy 14 weeks to you :)

Exactly! This thread is really hard to keep up with :lol: so I for one don't always respond to everyone, it really is nothing personal! But I read it all. Everyone here matters equally and I think we all want the best for each other :) xx


----------



## Christina86

Ok. I'm exhausted. My dd has been a mini tornado today and is not showing signs of slowing down. She barely napped today. It's now 9:29 and she's still on the go. She usually passes out about 8:30/9. 

Oh and she bit the dog pretty bad today. Dog is now in hiding. 

I need sleep. Badly.


----------



## hunni12

Dark I never did a test the parvo virus...isn't that a disease in dogs?


----------



## twickywabbit

OMG. I'm pretty sure DH and I just agreed on a first name for our baby girl. :shock: Didn't think it would even happen, surprised he even started talking about it :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Great news twicky. We aren't even close yet!

Morning all x hooe everyone has a good bank holiday


----------



## darkriver

hunni12 said:


> Dark I never did a test the parvo virus...isn't that a disease in dogs?

Fifth disease the slapped cheek thing.


----------



## wtt :)

Yeah hard to keep up! Nothing personal here either. Just relaxing while our son is back in kindergarten ;) 
We said we'd start talking more about names when we know what we're having <3


----------



## Jox

Definitely not being ignored. I always come on, read all the posts then forget what I've read when I'm replying!!! Sorry.

Lovely but crazy day yesterday and work was so busy last night!! 

Nipping up to a family fun day thing soon then fetch stepson then hopefully chill after 3 nights at work!!

Happy 18 weeks Jemma?! Xz


----------



## JemmaLouise

Thanks Jox :hugs: I am here reading, just don't have much to contribute, miserable from OH being away, 1 week down, 2 to go :cry: 

Happy 18 weeks to all those who reached it this week :dance:


----------



## hunni12

Happy 18w Jemma, keep your head up!

@Dark: Oh! We dont have to get that checked down here....crazy thing is in the United States parvo is a virus that kills dogs.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies I feel like I've been Mia so tired lately can't sleep in most mornings even when given the chance! I was the person waiting for the fifths test so fast in the clear but it's still early so I go in around June 8th for a second test hope I'll be in the clear! No stomach bug from the toddler I changed last week yet after tomorrow or Tuesday i should be safe from that I hope! Haha

17 weeks today so excited.

I've been joking to dh about a third but idk how I'll feel until the second comes but even then ivf with ICSI is so expensive and this was our last frosty it's tough thinking of going through a whole cycle again and dh seems very sure he is done after this but if he changed his mind I've prob have a third depending on how our second is our first is a handful haha 

Sorry you feel ignored hunni I've had plenty of posts not responded to but never took offense I've also had plenty responded to its a large busy fast moving thread! Hope all is well with you and and Lloyd there ladies I still have to catch up


----------



## Christina86

I am craving tomatoes. Seriously all I want. I ate 6 plum tomatoes yesterday. I have 4 left and I want to eat them all now. Lol. I'm also sure the tomato eating is why I had some wicked heartburn yesterday.


----------



## darkriver

Christina86 said:


> I am craving tomatoes. Seriously all I want. I ate 6 plum tomatoes yesterday. I have 4 left and I want to eat them all now. Lol. I'm also sure the tomato eating is why I had some wicked heartburn yesterday.

@christina tomatoes are healthy lol.

I have had wicked headache all day. i think its because I have only had a two cans of diet coke. Inspection is tomorrow and the house isnt perfect but its not dirty and there isnt holes in the walls so I hope he wont be a fussy old women.


----------



## twickywabbit

So I mentioned before that DH and I surprisingly thought of a name we both liked. How do you all like the name Emberlyn? Our oldest is Ashlyn and DH liked the way they sound together. No middle name right now, though...


----------



## almosthere

Reminds me of amber and Lynn it sounds nice it's def unique but I think it sounds pretty!


----------



## smileyfaces

Hope you had fun at the family fun day Jox x

Jemma :hugs: have you and hubby made up from your argument? 

Glad you seem to be in the clear Almost :)

Dark you need to make sure you are eating and drinking more! Good luck for the inspection!

Twicky it is lovely I have never heard it before :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh and congrats to all those turning 18/17 weeks and any other new weeks!


----------



## darkriver

I love the name twicky.
Well I can relax for a while. :coffee: Inspection went well and he wanted to make sure it didn't effect my housing benefit which it doesnt so phew. The girls technically have to share a bedroom based on Local Housing Allowance rules until there 16.


----------



## JemmaLouise

smiley, can't believe you're 19 weeks tomorrow, almost half way :dance: Yeh we made up pretty quickly, I just needed to rant and calm down because it's one of them pet hates to me, all good now, just missing him like crazy :nope:

dark, I'm glad your inspection went well 

Jox, hope you had a lovely day out yesterday 

twicky, it's an unusual name, not heard it before but it's cute :thumbup:

hunni, I think this thread is so fast paced, comments get left behind, happened to me a few times but I don't mind.

I was just lying here enjoying feeling little kicks from Lily then Riley comes in "singing"... more like a wailing cat in a spin cycle :dohh: noisy little bugger :haha: 

has anyone heard from Elmo, she has been very quiet lately and hope she is alright after her scary day :hugs:


----------



## Jox

Hi all,

Lovely name twicky!!

Jemma, glad u and oh have made up!!

Smiley, can't believe ur 19 weeks tomorrow!!

Dark, glad ur inspection went ok!!

All ok here, nothing to report xx

Do we have first anomaly scan next week? Xx


----------



## CarlyP

I think it's just such a fast paced thread comments get missed, I read them all but forget by the time I post.

A bit like now.... :wacko:

I've had a killer migrane this weekend :( so haven't been on much.


----------



## darkriver

Hope you feel better soon Carly:hugs::hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

I think Scarlett has her scan first?! May be wrong though. Mines not till next Friday (10th)

Hugs Carly!


----------



## missfrick

I can barely keep my eyes open! I'm working so that's no good lol! I've been on-and-off dizzy and have been having cramping for almost a week now. Haven't bothered to call the OB because the office tells me to go to the ER no matter what my issue is, they are useless and can never get me in for an appt, just "go to the hospital if you're worried." I am not sure if I'm somehow contracting or if it's just round ligament, but it's certainly more painful than I had last pregnancy.

Psych wants to pull me from work if I don't improve, but we're going to try medication changes and see if it makes a difference. Meanwhile I need to find out definitely whether I could go off now and still qualify for paid benefits - otherwise I have to work my full shifts (3 days a week) until beginning of September to qualify or else I get no paid mat leave. I'm in such a catch-22 with that, because I'm having a hard time being motivated to work, along with all the physical symptoms and mental stresses.

We are moving in 2 weeks into my parents house (for 3 weeks) and then into our new house. I have more stresses than I need in my life right now.

Oh, and it seems my legs are already swelling at 15 weeks - is that bad? I don't remember having swelling last time until over 30 weeks.


----------



## Jox

Oh blimey missfrick, try and find time to relax too xx

Carly, hope ur ok X

Mines a week after urs smiley xx


----------



## Jox

It says the 6th for scarlet on the front page but says gender scan but I'm guessing it's her anomaly scan not gender xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Missfrick :hugs: I posted last week about painful BH...maybe you are having the same thing? With regards to dizziness make sure you are eating and drinking enough :hugs: I'm also dreading working up until September!!

Yes it must be a 20week scan rather than a gender scan Jox! I knew Scarlett was first though. I think Elmo is the day before me on the 9th. Other than that I have no idea about anyone else's!

We are moving house on the 17th June...looking forward to being settled in our new house but just can't be bothered packing everything up and unpacking!


----------



## almosthere

My scan is June 14th I have to see at specialist like in my last pregnancy so it will probably be 3d but insurance is saying they won't cover it but it's for medical reasons not just for fun ugh. I have to get bloodwork tomorrow for downs tests and such the routine testing and then my last check for fifths is next week. I think I actually have my ob appt the day after my ultrasound and the eeeek before or after I have my regular annual obgyn apt busy busy


----------



## missfrick

Smiley - yes I'm assuming they are BH, because I can't imagine I'm having actual contractions at 15 weeks. I'm definitely going to start making some calls to see about whether I qualify for any benefits before September, I honestly can't imagine working the next 3 months straight - both mentally and physically it's too much for me (yes, sitting in a chair is too much for me for hours on end. Hurting my back and belly


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi all! 

Jemma I'm ok chick thanks for thinking of me, been a bit stressful past week or so with one thing and another, I won't bore you with details but an old accident Ben had in December crawled out of the woodwork claiming to sue him for negligence (she thought she had stalled her 4x4 she didn't even know he had bumped her!) but now she's claiming whiplash - that old chestnut. Friends dad did my plastering and not for mates rates, he's not insulated something he said he would or rather he has but he's used paper! So damp must have got in as there's white mould appeared on that patch in the babies room! So have had that to sort out before we can go any further with the room. Didn't look like Ben was going to get paid today and all bills due out tomorrow! (he has been paid in the end). Worst of all my eldest has said how it might be nice living at his dad's :( which I'm heartbroken about but trying not to let on to him :(

On a happy note I can suddenly feel baby kicking quite a bit!

twicky I think the name goes beautifully with you other dd's name :)

Smiley I don't envy you moving in June but will be nice to get settled in new house before new baby.

huni - I haven't heard of slapped cheek referred to as Parvo before either and it's something that dogs die of here as well, my white Alsatian died from Parvo when I was young x


----------



## JemmaLouise

Oh Elmo I'm glad you're okay :hugs: I'm sorry to hear you've had a bit of a shitty time, it's horrible how everything happens at once, I really hope everything sorts itself out :hugs: shame about your eldest but hopefully he decides to stay with you, have you discussed it with him? x


----------



## Scarlett P

Hello ladies. 

Sorry am here and have been reading just not had chance to reply really as things be rather manic at home and just feeling rather hormonal but didn't want to post negative stuff and depress everyone!!

Yes my 20 week scan is on Monday and they won't tell you gender here so we won't be able to find out. Looking forward to seeing Dinky again and knowing all is ok. 

Good luck with the moving Smiley. 

Sorry you've had a rubbish day Elmo, that must be tough with your eldest. 

Jox hope things are better now with in laws. 

Twicky love your names! We want another vowel name for this baby. 

Sorry for all the posts I've missed!


----------



## Christina86

My next scan is the 10th. We plan, as of right now, to find out. 

I also have to do the test for GD on the 10th. Gross. 

Haven't been feeling little kick or flutters recently. I can't wait until it's much more. It always makes me nervous but I know it won't be frequent for a bit at least. I'm only 17+3


----------



## almosthere

Parvo is not fifths disease it's called slapped cheek then another long medical name I can't spell haha not related to Parvo I retest for fifths next wednesday


----------



## darkriver

This is the UK website for our health service. Thats what my doctor called it. :)
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-06-01-03-57-14.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## darkriver

Elmo sorry to hear about all the stuff. It all happens at once doesnt it. I am wide awake at 4am for no good reason lol.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Scarlet Hun don't worry about being negative do you want to talk about it? Totally happy to listen if you do! I just posted all my negative crap! :) 

Jemma I bet you can't wait for DH to get back now? I have tried to be really light hearted about it as he's a really perceptive boy for his age and I don't want him to decide to stay here with us just because he doesn't want to upset me, but then again is he too young to make this decision himself? I think he might change his mind if he was aloud to try it as he will be sent to before and after school clubs etc while his dad is at work and I don't see the point in that when he could be with us, problem being I'm not sure his dad would be so quick to let him come home, especially once he gets used to not paying any maintenance, which if I'm honest I think is his main motivation!!! I really want us to stay a family. I don't know what to do xx

Dark I wonder if it's in anyway related to the infection in animals then that cats carry and that's dangerous for dogs, or if it's entirely different and just happens to have the same name? Xx

Almost I really hope it's all clear Hun! Have a feeling it will be X


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Also missfrick! I started having braxton hicks as of yesterday too! X


----------



## darkriver

Elmo I think its a different strain.


----------



## darkriver

Scarlett Thats what were here for :)


----------



## KatieSweet

Elmo - parvovirus is what animals get infected with, not humans. Humans can get parvovirus B19 which cannot infect animals. Sorry about your DH having to deal with that old accident. 

Dark - Glad your inspection went well! 

Missfrick - So sorry about your work troubles :(

AFM, my 20 week scan is June 22nd! Can't wait to start feeling movement.. nothing here yet.


----------



## Scarlett P

Thanks Ladies :hugs:

I dunno, I just feel really down which I'm gutted about as I was so happy when I was pregnant with DD. I'm scared about the birth I guess as I had a rough time last time and also worried about coping with two as Orla is such a handful. I've got so much to be excited about but just feel like I'm being negative and can't shake it off. Like I'm convinced I'll have bad news at my 20 week scan, so I'm hoping after that I'll feel more positive.

Doesn't help that the derelict house next to us is being renovated - we were spoilt with it being empty but now we've lost all our privacy and they're working on it 7 days a week!!!!! The noise, the mess and feeling like a goldfish in my home and garden is really getting me down (they were drilling the rendering of it on Bank Holiday Monday, they didn't even have a break - or give us a break from it - for the Bank Hol) and DH doesn't really get why I'm upset. We go on holiday in two weeks so maybe the break from everything will also help me.

Anyway, sorry for the long post and hope everyone else is having a good day!

Elmo that's so tough, what do you think has made him think about living with his Dad full time?

Dark that's great news about your inspection

:) xx


----------



## KatieSweet

Scarlett - :hugs: Don't worry or apologize about sounding negative on here, ever! It just sounds like you've got a lot to deal with. Pregnancy itself is in many ways stressful, I think it's natural to think about what's going to change and to have some concerns there (of course!), and when you've got additional stressors it could make you feel a bit more down than usual. Just take it one step, one day at a time! 
Going away on holiday sounds lovely and it may be just what you need! :hugs:


----------



## Pippylu

Hi ladies! Back from my trip home, was too short of course but we're going back for the last week in July. Got our pram, not a Mountain Buggy but a City Mini GT double instead...I love it! Down side was we got home after 3 days to a pool that was half empty and a busted irrigation system. So pool is leaking undergound somewhere, and the irrigation had been running for who knows how long while we were away. Luckily our landlord pays for water.

Hunni sorry you feel that way! Tbh, not all my posts get replies but I'm not on as much as some of the others so I figure the people who interact more reply to each other more too. I also don't respond to everyone because I just can't remember everything by the time I've caught up...please stay, everyone here is an important part of the group :flower:

Never heard of that strain of parvo in humans.

Elmo, I can't believe that lady is coming after DH now about the accident...do you think she's strapped for cash or something?

18 weeks today, 1 week until my morphology/gender scan!


----------



## almosthere

Scarlett sending big hugs your way! I'm so excited next Monday I'll hit 18 weeks I feel like that's a big step just seems so much closer to 20 weeks haha. My coworker said I really popped over the long weekend haha she is so funny I'm glad I really look nice and pregnant now. 

Dh still hasn't told his work we are expecting I'm not sure why sometimes I feel like hes not all that excited about it. I mean in a odd way I don't feel as excited as the first time idk if it's bc of the new worries with zika possibly comming to the United States or what or just a second pregnancy thing I ask feel like ppl around me aren't as excited I guess there's something about being a first time parent haha. Also when my neighbor asked dh about how I was doing and how far along I was he told her 2 months and next Monday I'll be entering my 5th month although my book says week 17 but everywhere else says week 18 either way he was so off I'm so embarras ed he also told her the accurate due date so she must have caught his mistake right?! Haha men! It was cute the other day dh showed slight excitement now that I think about it when we got ds his bday gifts and I didn't know if this play rake was too small he said well baby can always use it too so cutee and true lots of toys at our place once the baby can play with them :)

ds is very interested he pretends to read my chapter book about pregnancy haha so cute I love that kid to deathh.

Wow sorry for the long rant haha


----------



## almosthere

Pippy congrats on 18 weeks! So exciting you learn the gender and see baby in a week!


----------



## CarlyP

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: sending everyone hugs, seems like quite a few need them this week xx


----------



## twickywabbit

:hugs: to everyone who feels stressed out or is going through a rough time.


Elmo, I agree with Pippy....you think she is broke and is going after your DH now because of that? I mean why else bring it up now?:shrug:


Figured out my cramping is probably harmless, round ligament pain most likely, just have to try and take it easy.

I have a midwife appointment on Friday and I'll probably get a date for my anatomy scan then, even though I already know the gender, I'm still excited to see baby again :) Still nervous about it though, pregnancy makes me paranoid.

Going to the beach wth my family on the 11th for about a week so I'm real excited about relaxing and eating me some crab legs, been craving those for a while :haha:


Congrats on everyone who has hit 18 weeks! Can you all believe we have at the most around 5 months to go before babies start arriving? I'm like :shock:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Twicky, I love the name. My daughter is Emalynn, so very similar :)

Scarlett, why won't they tell you the gender? That seems odd?

I have my anatomy scan on the 13th. Can't wait to see baby girl again! If there is anyone else who knows when their gender scan is & wants it to be on the front page let me know!


----------



## smileyfaces

Dark I have heard it called parvo too.

Elmo hugs for your eldest asking about living at his dads :( not a nice thing to hear.

Scarlett hugs for feeling so down. 20 week scan is so close now x

Pippy...did you figure out what's wrong with the pool?

Almost...2 months pregnant :rofl: my DH was like that in my previous pregnancies but this time he is really on the ball and knows exactly how many weeks I am without me having to tell him!

Twicky enjoy the beach!


----------



## smileyfaces

19 weeks today :argh:


----------



## darkriver

Sorry ladies been afk. Hugs to scarlett i understand about the fears.

Also i am having problems finding skye. Its so upseting. I tried last night and thought i found her but it wasnt. If i didnt have a scan on friday i would be freaking out massively.


----------



## Jox

I have read everything but can't remember who and what was said to reply individually, sorry :-(

I do remember that pippy has her scan tomorrow?! :happydance: can't wait to hear how it goes and what sexes ur having!!!

OHs sisters waters have broke today, she's not even 34 weeks. Has had such an awful pregnancy so far. They r keeping her in, giving her steroids and checking bloods for infection but other than that I have no clue what they will do. She said its trickling rather than gush so maybe she's got some good pools of water left to continue for spa but longer.

We had our appt with the genetic counsellors today, it was pretty pointless but I knew it would bel they'd said on the phone that they won't test baby when she's here unless there is a reason to but I wanted to insist they did. They mentioned amino which if they were telling me it's an amino or nothing I'm gonna go for the amino. Only thing is it carries a risk of mc. Obviously I don't want to put her in any risk but I also need to know if she's a carrier of the dodgy chromosome. They've said that as I'm an experienced mother, if I begin to worry that she isn't reaching her milestones etc I can just call and they'll get her booked in. They said being more floppy than normal is a 'common' sign and struggling with feeding so if I notice her weight gain isn't consistent I will be straight on to them. Even if she is a carrier she may not be affected by it but I feel we need to know so we can be prepared for want we MIGHT be dealing with if that makes sense. I think we r gonna have a ice look into how much the blood test would cost to have done privately too. Pisses me off that they'll allow an amino which actually puts the baby at risk yet won't just do a simple blood draw when she's here? Makes no sense!!!

Baby has changed position :-( kicks r less noticable again and internal so she must of turned back inwards :-( I am feeling her but they r no where near as obvious as they were last week.

Happy 19 weeks smiley!!

My sister has won some tickets to see Chris and pui from CBeebies show me show me and the local theatre so I'm taking the boys in the morning, they will love it!!


----------



## Jox

Lots of love dark, maybe she's higher now than u expect? Xx


----------



## Pippylu

Almost my oh told one of his mates over the phone that he'd known I was preggo for 2 weeks, then looked at me for confirmation...I said umm try 10 weeks!!! Men are hopeless!

Twicky I think that's a lovely name, unique but not unusual. My sister named her little girl Luella (Lou-Ella), everyone calls her Lulu. I'd never heard it before but have since seen another newborn with the same name.

Jox - scan is next Wednesday...this time it doesn't feel like it's come around slow. 

Finally getting a little belly! Have a fair bit of movement now, little kicks and rolls, the rolls are a strange feeling.

Told my dragon cow manager on Tuesday, she was really good about it and has taken me off all weekend work, just have to do one weekend in June. Also started telling co-workers and no one had any idea, so it was nice that it was a surprise. One lovely lady is so excited for me she's going to make me a nursery rhyme quilt, the ones where you tuck books onto each square.

Ladies I'm half way, I really can't believe it!


----------



## Pippylu

Smiley not sure about the pool, it's not happened like that again...if it's not a leak it must have been a really stinking hot dry few days. I hope it's sorted because the landlord is a plumber and he comes out for pool problems, we have 4 dogs but should only have 2 so have to send 2 to a friends place, it's not hard to do but would rather avoid it.


----------



## Scarlett P

Morning ladies!

Sorry I tried to reply last night but our internet wasn't working! Dark, have you found Skye now?

Pippy, that's lovely that she's been so nice about it and you'll get your weekends back.

Wow Smiley - happy 19 weeks!!!!

Jox have a fab time today. Hope SiL and baby are ok, do you think the bad pregnancy hasn't helped with how she's been with you? How frustrating about the tests, I can understand why you'd want to know in advance, I'm sure I would too.

Snow they've decided where I am not to tell people gender. When I asked the sonographer she said it was because they got fed up of people complaining and wanting a free scan if they weren't able to see or ran out of time to check. With DD our scan went on for ages because she wouldn't get into position so I can understand in situations like that why they might not get chance to check.

All the pushchair talk yesterday got me thinking that I need to make some decisions. Defo replacing our awful travel system and I'd hoped to get a buggy board for Orla as she'll be 2.10 when Dinky arrives. But I think I need a double/convertible/sit n stand type something so I do still have an extra seat as I won't always have a car and we'll do a lot of walking near busy roads... What are you other ladies looking at that already have toddlers?!


----------



## Jox

Oh pippy thought I read it was today!! So about the only thing I thought I remembered from reading I didn't :dohh:

Scarlet, Leo was only 22 months when Logan was born. We never had a double and had a buggy board but he wouldn't use it. To be honest we drove most places but the rest of the time he walked x

As for sil. The day she had a go at me she told oh she was having a bad day but imo that was no excuse and should at least mean she should apologise which she never has etc 

Pippy, I hope ur pool gets sorted!! If landlord is ok with 2 dogs surely he'll be ok with the other 2?! Or say ur dog sitting to save the hassle?! Yay for getting ur pushchair!!! Xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Yes you're right Jox, it's no excuse and she should have said sorry. I was just wondering if things may get better now, and she'll have a baby soon to focus on. I really hope so for you, it's horrible having things like that hanging over you.

I tried to go without the pushchair this week and whilst she's happy to walk, at the moment at least I need a way of keeping her contained from time to time. She climbed out of the trolley at a supermarket when I was trying to pay and in the garden centre she ran off! As there will be times I need to walk and to go quite far I think I need something a bit more than a buggy board. Although a lot could change between now and October, but I don't think I'm going to try again soon pushchair free on my own - running after her wasn't fun!


----------



## smileyfaces

Dark perhaps she is higher than you think now :)

Jox what is the testing for and the possible amnio?! Nothing serious I hope? Has SIL had baby after her waters broke?

Hope you enjoyed Chris and Pui!! Sounds fabulous!

Pippy that's lovely about the lady making you a blanket!

Scarlett that's rubbish they won't tell you the gender. With regards to pushchairs...I had an 18. Month gap between my boys so had a tandem (britax b dual). T be honest with your little one being nearly 3 when baby arrives you might find it easier to use a buggy board and perhaps use a wrist strap as well so no running away? It might be a waste of money buying a double. My youngest started walking everywhere at a similar age to what your LO will be when baby is born.


----------



## smileyfaces

I've just finished work. All done now till Wednesday:)

Baby has been kicking so much these last few days, I felt it from the outside last night for the first time which was lovely :) He is so active!


----------



## darkriver

Hi Ladies. 
So I joined slimming world this morning. I need adult interaction and this will help. 

I cant stand show me show me. Poi gets to me so much haha. 

Regarding prams. I am getting a pram with a buggy board. Lucy is great but she gets interested in everything. Birds, ducks, cows and dogs. We live rural so there is an abundance of everything here. She has a habit of running ahead and I cant chase after her normally never mind pregnant.

Jox have I missed something about the tests? 

I am beginning to worry about the 20 week scan. I have a congenital heart defect and there is a chance that Skye could have this and it keeps pushing forward. So for the anemia hasnt been present which is great but they wont scan her heart properly till 20 weeks so I am pretty clueless until then. I have been feeling her kick loads today which is wonderful.


----------



## Scarlett P

Thanks Smiley and Dark - yes Orla is a bolter too Dark and it's no fun chasing her but I'm hoping she'll be better by Oct so maybe a buggy board will do it. I guess I can just wait off buying til a bit closer to the DD.

That's lovely Smiley! This baby doesn't really kick like DD did, but s/he does roll so it's more that I feel. 

Dark it must be horrible waiting for 20 weeks scan when you've got something so big like that to check. Could you go for a private scan somewhere and ask?

I can't wait to finish work am very jealous Smiley! They've been doing old wives tales for gender today and two of the three came out boy for me :haha:


----------



## darkriver

There is no point whilst I am having these regular scans. There only looking for the anemia which is a pain.


----------



## almosthere

Pippy i hit thanks as like haha that made me laugh about how long he knew you were pregnant.

Hope all are well I unfortunately found myself at the er for a ultrasound because I was rear ended shortly after leaving work in my rental car talk about my anxiety going sky high I was. balling mess so embarrassed 2 police cars 1 ambulance and a fire truck came the fire medics checked me briefly or more like observed I was needing prenatal bw anyways so I drove myself got my bw and went to the er I needed peice of mind of course after I knew baby was ok I asked about gender but no sign of it yet which surprised me as I'm about 17.5 weeks but okay will have to wait a bit longer. I feel okay reported the accident to my insurance this am and will take my rental to get checked out today may have to switch rentals glad I am not working today my boss said no way to stay home and rest so atleast i can sort all this out and relax as much as I can (ds is home with me).


----------



## almosthere

I also feel like I missed something jox best of luck with your test and results.

Dark it totally stinks having to wait but it will be here before you know it hope all turns out okay!


----------



## Scarlett P

Almost, sorry to hear about the accident but pleased you and bump are ok!!


----------



## Jox

OH has a 'chromosome change' as they refer to it. He basically has a dodgy chromosome that has been passed on to his son and there is 50/50 that it'll be passed on to this baby too. Possible affects briefly r autism, learning difficulties, epilepsy, schizophrenia amounts a lot of other thing. The more serious r rare affects tho. Even if she is a carrier it's impossible to know how it'll actually affect her until it shows for itself iykwim? Xx


----------



## Jox

Glad ur ok almost!!!! Xx

There's no reason for us to have the amino as it doesn't matter if baby is a carrier, it's just over the phone they basically said they wouldn't carry out a blood test once she's born and I feel if my choice is amino or nothing then I gonna choose amino. Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Well done for slimming world dark :)

Almost :hugs: hope it wasnt a serious accident and you aren't hurt. Someone crashed into the back of me two weeks ago :growlmad: but luckily we were only in the drive thru so wasn't bad lol. Just a scratched car to show for it.

Scarlett if you are concerned, go for a tandem. Then at least you have the option (with most of them) to use as a single or double.


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh wow Jox let's keep fingers crossed baby girl doesn't have it then :hugs: but like you said, even if you do find out she is a carrier, you won't know how or if it will affect her for a while yet!


----------



## Scarlett P

Surely it's better for you to have the blood test and know for sure if you need to watch for something Jox?! That's crazy! And fingers crossed she's all fine, but surely it would be good for her to know for the future too?!


----------



## darkriver

Hugs almost how scary. Glad bubs is okay,


----------



## Jox

Yes exactly, I don't get y they say they won't do the test. They did say yesterday that as soon as I have a reason to be concerned (developmental delay etc) then I can contact them and they arrange the blood test etc they said they'd test her when she's older if she wants it doing (that obviously only counts if she's like oh and shows to signs of it). The chromosome is 2p16.3 (NRXN1) xx


----------



## CarlyP

Almost - Hope you're ok :hugs:

Jox - Does your OH have it or just carries it? Fingers crossed she will be fine. Does your stepson struggle with it?


----------



## almosthere

Smiley I remembered someone else had an accident a while back but wasn't sure who did you get checked after or no? It was a minor accident I was hardly moving but quite a big bang luckily a small car hit my rental which is a large suv if they had a suv the trunk could have been damaged.


----------



## smileyfaces

No I didn't get checked out, I was fine! Only a slight bump really.


----------



## Jox

OH and stepson both have the missing part of the chromosome. Missing it can affect a person in different ways. It looks as tho OH isn't affected by it but stepson is. Stepson is autistic with learning difficulties. He goes to a special school and will never live independently. He able, under instruction, to get dressed, brush his teeth etc but can't make his own drink, sandwich, has no sense of danger, can't be left alone etc his autism is quite bad but from reading possible effects he isn't too bad if that makes sense?

The 2p16.3 is the chromosome deletion. So they r missing a part of chromosome number 2. The deletion is labelled NRXN1. If u google them ull probably get more sense than from me.

Basically, even if she has the deletion she may not be affected by it. She has 50/50 chance that OH has passed the deletion on to her xx


----------



## almosthere

That's good Smiley I def got jolted a bit but hardly any damage to my car my anxiety gets the best of me so I knew to relax and get a good night's sleep I had to check baby out. 

Jox sounds like you have your hands full with him. My sister is ten years older than me and lives with my parents she had a brain tumor when she was 6 and had had a lot of damage from radiation and the tumor it's very sad. She can't hear well at all is legally blind and very unstable on her feet (has fallen many times) it is very hard. What a lovely mom you are helping take care of your husbands sweet boy! I hope you next baby will not be missing any parts of its chromosomes.


----------



## Jox

Thank u almost xx

Ur poor sister :-( to be hit so cruelly with illness but to have the effects be lifelong is heart breaking :-(

I hope she doesn't haven't the chromosome deletion too but we went into this pregnancy with our eyes open and are aware she could well have it. If she does only the years will tell how she is affected by it.

Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs :hugs: my son has autism and luckily our youngest doesn't have it (although he defo has traits). We were never gonna have a third child because of the risk of autism again but this baby was a complete surprise and what will be will be.

Almost that's so sad about your sister :( My sister has a daughter with Rett Syndrome and so she will be with my sister her entire life which is a shame. Awful how things turn out. You just never know what hand you're gonna be dealt.


----------



## almosthere

It's true with the fear of zika hitting my state this summer I keep thinking even if zika didn't happen other illnesses could and I can't live in fear just take precautions and do the best I can do!


----------



## Christina86

I've read what is new but fo the life of me can't remember most of what I've read. It's been a short week but the short weeks in social work are the worst! 

Oh and I'm sick again. 
Me-0
Bronchitis-2 

I loose =[ 
7 more days until my ultrasound! Woo


----------



## wtt :)

:hugs: to all who need it!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

So weird I made a long post yesterday and tried to reply to everything I could remember but it's not there now, 

I remember saying something about finding the baby jogger city mini double amazing for anyone asking about doubles. I could have my 16 month old at the time in the seat world facing but could put a carrycot for baby on the other side parent facing, foot muffs where amazing quality. Easy to fold and store and at the time was said to be the narrowest side by side on the market but you couldn't tell as they had loads of room. X 

Sorry for not replying to all the others but I have completely forgotten the rest of what I wrote now! 

Oh I also filled you in on my eldest, turns out it was all the idea of having his own room!!! Once we pointed out that if his had has more children he will have to share there as well and asked him where he would want to be if we where moving to a bigger house with extra bedroom he then said with us! So he is staying and I am so so relieved I wasn't coping at all.

Almost my brother had a brain tumour, he finished radiotherapy to shrink it as it is inoperable 3 years ago and in the last week and a half has suddenly really changed, he has forgotten how to eat, use his seatbelt, lost use of his right arm and most of the time doesn't know who people are even his little boy &#128546; He had emergency scans and they have shown that the tumour has started growing again and is now 3 times bigger than it was to begin with. There are not many options but he will start chemo on Monday however I have a feeling that there is not much hope &#128546; Life has been so unfair to him, after he married his wife they had quite a few miscarriages and she had her second still born baby when they did eventually conceive (first was with her ex husband) they then spent years trying to adopt and had just adopted my nephew when the brain tumour struck. Why is life so cruel to some? X


----------



## CarlyP

Jox :hugs: has anyone in your OH's family got it? I'm glad your OH shows no signs.

Sorry to hear about your sister almost, that must've been so heartbreaking :( especially when you get the treatment expecting it to help.

Smiley - :hugs: bless your neice. Life is very cruel sometimes.


----------



## CarlyP

Elmo - Oh my gosh, your poor brother :( I really hope chemo can help him, my neighbour had a tumour at the top of his spine which went into his brain, it was inoperable, after chemo/radiation he is out playing golf again! I really hope this is the case for your brother, it is such an awful disease :hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

If we're lucky we will find out the gender on June 22 :D


----------



## darkriver

Hugs to everyone. It must be tough Elmo. 

Got to see Skye and she is doing well. Very active. Have my 20 week scan oh the 15th. I cant believe I am 18 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Nikko88

Jox said:


> The 2p16.3 is the chromosome deletion. So they r missing a part of chromosome number 2. The deletion is labelled NRXN1. If u google them ull probably get more sense than from me.

Interesting. There is an autism mouse model involving this gene. Hoping your daughter isn't affected.


----------



## Scarlett P

Big :hugs: to everyone :hugs:

Thanks Elmo, it was me asking about pushchairs. Tried again today with Orla. This time taking the pushchair but trying to get her to walk. But it didn't really work out. October is a long way away though so we shall see what happens!


----------



## Christina86

darkriver said:


> Hugs to everyone. It must be tough Elmo.
> 
> Got to see Skye and she is doing well. Very active. Have my 20 week scan oh the 15th. I cant believe I am 18 weeks tomorrow.

I didn't realize we were due on the same day! I'll be 18w tomorrow also =)


----------



## Jox

Nikko, what is the autism mouse model?! Not something I've heard of.

Oh blimey Carly!! I'm rubibish, how does it effect u day to day?

Oh elmo, how awful for ur brother and family :-( life really is so cruel sometimes x

Dark, yay for Skye doing well and 18 weeks tomorrow x

Hope the rest of u r ok?

Afm, I won't get started but feeling pretty shitty at the mo. Starting to worry about baby. No reason for really. Just feel like I'm not getting any bigger and kicks r getting no stronger. Maybe they r it's just so gradual that I don't notice?! My bf goes away Sunday for 2 weeks so I'm hoping when she gets back she'll notice a size difference. It's just the anxiety between scans I think but just need that 20 week scan to know she's ok.

OH only found out in the last 2 years that he has the chromosome deletion. It can just occurre during conception which might be what happened when OH was conceived but then he recalls his mum having quite a few mcs between the 5 siblings. Obviously if his mum or dad were a carrier there was 50/50 chance each time it would be passed on. So out of 5 siblings and 2 grandchildren only 1 is affected. I don't know. It's a guessing game unless they all went to be tested. I'm scared of the future is baby has it but I knew this going into the pregnancy. Only time will tell x

Finished work early tonight coz it was dead. Have spoke to them about doing days every other weekend that OH is off work so that should start in a few weeks x

OH bought baby a little sleep suit today. His first purchase. It is a ted baker one and cost £28!!!! Shocking!!! Will probably be her coming home outfit x

Not sure I said the other day but OHs sisters waters broke, she's not quite 34 weeks. She was suppose to be having a section today but I'm guessing it didn't happen coz OH hasn't said anything. Hopefully baby will be ok. My ds2 was born only 5 days later gestation wise and we were home in 3 days so fingers crossed.

Anyway, enough rambling from me. On count down, 2 weeks till scan xz


----------



## Jox

Sorry, my posts r always so long!!!!


----------



## almosthere

Elmo that is very sad I hope the chemo works miracles does him it's devastating see someone deteriorate. I wasn't even alive when my sister changed so I never knew what she was like before I can't imagine what my parents when through sending your brother many prayers! 

Haven't felt baby today very nervous. Anyone else super sweaty when sitting for a while in the bump and between the legs area? I worry its a leak of amniotic fluid but hopefully not!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Ahh you guys.... My boyfriend of 6 years just proposed to me!!!!!!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Eeeee congratulations sn0wbunnie :hugs: :dance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Elmo :hugs: what a shame for your brother :cry: that's so sad. Sending best wishes your way xx

Carly I never knew! I've actually no idea what that is either...how does it affect you? X

Scarlett she will soon get used to it!

Jox :hugs: its so early for kicks to be getting stronger and more regular so don't panic. Some people haven't even felt them yet :hugs: Roll on your scan for reassurance! How nice that OH bought baby a babygrow! My DH has NEVER bought anything for any of our babies :dohh:

Almost I do get that too, yyou can wear a pad to reassure you its not amniotic fluid :hugs: its just sweat I think :lol:

Congrats Snow


----------



## smileyfaces

AFM...my DH isn't coming to my scan this Friday :dohh: we are moving house the following Friday and so he is gonna use a day off work for that rather than the scan which makes sense. Just sad he won't get to see bubs. MIL and SIL are coming with me though :)


----------



## wtt :)

sn0wbunnie said:


> Ahh you guys.... My boyfriend of 6 years just proposed to me!!!!!!

Congrats!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Pippylu

Congratulations snow!!! How exciting!

Almost and Elmo how terribly sad, I can't imagine what it would be like. Life really is so unfair sometimes! 

Jox I hope you'll find in the years to come that your dd doesn't have the missing chromosome.

Dark how often do you go to slimming world? I've been thinking about joining a pregnancy fitness class at the community centre, for the social interaction also.

Well I did something very stupid while cooking dinner tonight...I washed the kitchen knife (large chopping knife) and put it on the edge of the dish rack to dry but bumped the handle when I turned, it spun around and fell pointy end first straight into my pink toe! I didn't feel it straight away and didn't realise anything had happened until it tipped onto the floor. Then it HURT a lot...it bled a lot until I put pressure on it with paper towel, then then it started to close from swelling. No dr's open so going to go in the morning in case I need a tetanus shot. I don't know if it hit the bone either. I would barely care normally...I'm not one to get checked out for much but now I worry about everything.

On a positive note, babies are kicking more and more and lots of weird rolling sensations. Can definitely feel the kicks from the outside now too. They went a bit nuts after I stabbed myself.


----------



## Pippylu

Carly I've never heard of that before, was it triggered by your pregnancy?


----------



## Scarlett P

Congratulations Snow! How exciting! 

Pippy :hugs: hope you're ok

Jox :hugs: I think it's so hard when movement is still so hit and miss. I've been feeling worried with my scan coming up and I haven't the history you have! 

Almost and Elmo :hugs: life is so unfair :(


----------



## Jox

Aww congratulations snowbunnie!!!!! Xx

Oh blimey pippy!!! I hope ur ok?! Yay for lots of kicks!! Can u distinguish which baby is it yet? I always find that so amazing!!

Smiley it's a shame dh isn't going to ur scan, it's probably the one scan I insist on mine coming too x

I know it's early for movements being regular etc which makes my mind go in circles. I'm feeling her kicking on a daily basis and at this stage that's a good thing so I'm trying to focus on that. I feel like I'm hardly showing and just fat but I know that's probably not true either. Just generally feeling down which isn't helping xx


----------



## Jox

I meant to say too that I always feel 'wet' down there. I have to wear panty liners and still change my underwear a few times a day. Minging I know lol x


----------



## smileyfaces

Ouch Pippy!! Hope you're okay!

Scarlett your scan is next! How exciting!

Jox same here, going through so much underwear at the minute it's gross haha


----------



## CarlyP

Dark - Glad Skye is doing well, happy 18 weeks!

Jox - I don't think I've felt baby yet, a few days ago I thought maybe a roll? Felt like baby was pushing agaisnt me, but I'm not sure, I don't think I felt the others until around 20 weeks. :hugs: 

I'm a Debhenhams shopper so that Ted Baker sleep suit sounds right up my street :haha: 

Smiley/Jox - My main problem is weakness, it affects my upper arms, hips and thighs, so I struggle to get up stairs, lift my arms for long periods (like washing my hair) if I were on the floor I couldn't get up by myself. That's why my mum is here most days, she helps me out so much. (I've edited my other post about it, I'm such a private person, there is only a handful of people that know around me so I worry if someone might see it lol)

Pippy - No, it is usually late onset, so either late teens/early adult, I was 24, but I am the only one in my family to have it, it is usually only passed if both parents are carriers, I think possibly my parents had the gene but never showed symptoms, out of me and my 2 brothers I got it. The other way is that my body just mutated the gene. 
I hope your toe is ok! Your lucky you didn't lose it.

Snow - Congrats

Smiley - Sorry he can't come see baby, but it will be a lovely experiance for your MIL and SIL.


----------



## Pippylu

I'm ok...just annoyed now! The way it happened I wouldn't be able repeat even if I tried. One consolation is that it's a very good quality knife and very sharp, so the cut is very neat...would have hurt worse and done more damage otherwise.

Jox a few times I've felt them kick at the same time and knowing that baby a is closest to my cervix I was able to tell which was which. Had kicks right down low to the right and also on the left just below my belly button at the same time. 

Oh and same here with being extra wet! Literally started one day a couple of weeks back and has been like that everyday since!


----------



## Jox

Carly, I was actually really surprised at how 'cheap' some of the ted baker stuff is. It's only a few pound more than stuff from next. The sleep suit is quite expensive but it's a little gift set in a box etc he's unfortunately a snob lol and likes his brands!!! 

I know I'm lucky to be feel her daily and have been for a few weeks, it's my mind, I think the worry has started earlier than normal but I'm struggling day to day so that's probably why!!

Smiley, OH keeps commenting on how much underwear I have and I'm like I probably change it at least 3 times a day lol

Xx


----------



## Jox

Aww that's so lovely pippy. Always amazes me when mum knows exactly which twin it is xx


----------



## Jox

Carly, this is the little sleep suit xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CarlyP

Jox that is so pretty <3

They always have things on sale as well.


----------



## smileyfaces

Carly sounds painful! Glad your mum helps you to manage it :hugs: 

Pippy so cool how you can feel two different babies!

Cute outfit Jox! 

Seriously bad case of baby brain here...rushed about all morning getting to the shops to buy a present for a birthday party Jack was going to. Then got to the soft play where the party is and realised its not till next Saturday :dohh: so had to bring both kids anyway because they would have kicked off if we went home :lol:


----------



## Jox

Oh blimey smiley!!!!! Bet the kids were still happy tho lol my littlest has a party next Saturday too xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Yes we have just got home they both had fun. Feel like such a plonker though :lol:


----------



## Jox

At least u were a week early and not a week late lol xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Oh no smiley! At least you're all sorted with a present ready for next week. That's a shame DH can't make your scan but exciting for your move. Is it far from where you are? 

Jox that's a lovely outfit! 

Pippy hope your foot is healing ok. 

Carly that must be so frustrating but good your
Mum is able to help so much, guessing she lives close? 

My parents are here this weekend and it's nice to have an extra pair of hands or two! 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend


----------



## darkriver

Were stuck in again. Lucy has had a horrible cough recently and going out tends to make it worse. So were staying in but she is getting aggravated.
She has decided she wants to play my games (Diablo) but she can barely move the mouse. lol


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Snow congratulations that's lovely news!!!

Almost have you felt baby now? I'm so worried, it's now been 48 hours of feeling nothing and im really scared that something is wrong, I have felt uneasy from the start feeling him much later on than the others and then being softer kicks, I know movement can come and go at this stage but nothing at all for two days is scaring me.

Jox outfit is lovely a nice treat in the little box. I think your anxieties are completely to be expected given your past experience Hun but so good that you are feeling her each day for reassurance. I have seen your pics you don't look fat you look pregnant Hun.

Carly I didn't see your original post Hun so can't comment but what you describe sounds really difficult hugs xx

Aw dark I hope she is feeling better! 

Sorry for anything I have missed, feel distracted with worrying xx


----------



## Jox

U don't have a Doppler do u Hun? When is ur scan? Just call ur mw and tell them that u understand it's still early but ur worried and would appreciate if they'd have a listen in to baby? Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Scarlett enjoy the extra help :)

Elmo :hugs: did you say you have an anterior placenta? That could be the reason. But agree with Jox, if you are concerned give your MW a call x


----------



## Jox

:happydance: 19 weeks!!!! Happy 19 weeks scarlet!! Now, how the hell dos that happen lol

Half way point for me!!!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Yay! Happy 19 weeks ladies!!! Jeez 21 weeks will be my half way point since I always go well overdue :rofl:


----------



## darkriver

Happy 19 weeks Jox. Cant believe were almost at that point. 
Elmo I would ring the midwife.


----------



## smileyfaces

I've been having really strong braxton hicks for the last hour lay in bed. Its quite cool though because my stomach is going so hard that I'm fairly certain I can actually feel where baby is lay!


----------



## darkriver

Wow thats cool smiley. I beginning to wonder if i am crazy about movements or if it is gas. The consultant seemed surprised that i could feel something on friday. I do have a high anterior placenta.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I still haven't felt a thing. I phoned the hospital I'm under care for and they said there policy is they won't even listen in until after your anatomy scan, they suggested I phone community midwives (different team as I am out of area) and they where so much nicer, one is coming to see me at lunchtime to listen for his heartbeat. I'm so scared. I do have anterior but Ben had even felt a kick from the outside before and I have had anterior twice before. I'm really scared now if I'm honest. I know movement can come and go in the earlier weeks but I would expect to get to feeling movement from the outside to feeling NOTHING at all not even a flutter. I can't have lost him I'm not mentally strong enough


----------



## darkriver

Hope everything is okay Elmo. Lots of hugs.


----------



## CarlyP

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Smiley - That is so funny about the party :haha:

Elmo - :hugs: I'm sorry your so worried, I hope the midwife can reassure you. I'm still yet to feel anything properly, I feel a pushing movement but that's it and maybe only 3x this week :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Elmo hope you're okay :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Sno congrats!

Elmo do you have an anterior placenta? I had anterior with ds and didnt start feeling anything until atleast 20 or 22 weeks I remember it was very late I'm sure everything is fine. I don't feel daily movements but I have felt movement flutters a rare kick but not to touch just inside my uterus. I don't have an anterior placenta this time though. I am unsure if I felt movement yesterday I have been nervous but if something happened there's really nothing they can do for the most part just try to relax until your next hb or scan if you need peace kf mind go in for a reassurance hb check! :)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi guys just a quick message to say thank you for your comments and that the midwife came and eventually found him! It was only for a moment and I could have done with a bit more reassurance but the fact is that his heart is beating xxx


----------



## darkriver

Thank goodness. They like to scare us dont they.


----------



## Jox

Oh elmo, thank goodness that they came out and u was able to hear his hb. Won't reassure u until ur feeling him again or have ur anomaly scan tho. He's still alive tho Hun. It's total torture. I can tell when baby has moved coz when I do feel her it's so internal and not as noticeable. But to go to nothing would worry me an awful lot too. I find the Doppler annoys her and she tends to pick up on movements so hopefully he'll do the same xx


----------



## twickywabbit

Hi guys, had a midwife appointment on Friday and they had trouble finding her with the Doppler, but once they finally did little girl kicked the Doppler probe out of the nurses hand :haha: 

She's kicking and poking around in there every day almost. Very reassuring. I get to go back for my 4d ultrasound(free rescan) after I get back from the beach. My 20 week scan is also scheduled for the 21st...next midwife appointment on July first. 

Phew I have a feeling this second half of pregnancy might go by quicker than expected...that's a scary though :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Great news Elmo :hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

Great news Elmo :)


----------



## CarlyP

Twicky that's so funny, must be strong kicks you're getting :haha:


----------



## Scarlett P

That's great news Elmo and pleased your midwife came
and our was so lovely. 

Sorry been quiet today. My sister came to visit as well as my parents and we've had such a lovely day in the sunshine in the garden 

Hope everyone else has had a lovely weekend


----------



## Scarlett P

Me at 19 weeks and my sis will be 35 on Tuesday. I look huge here but we'd just had a massive Thai take away and I don't think I'm really that big yet!


----------



## CarlyP

Scarlet your bump is lovely! It must be nice to share your pregnancy with your sister.


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww gorgeous Scarlett! Such a lovely pic x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Scarlet I love your picture!! :) 

Have just felt the little monkey kick tonight :)


----------



## Christina86

My dd and I spent most of today outside. We had 2 outfit changes before I decided to put her in a bathing suit. Haha. We also went shopping. She got some summer clothes and I got some clothes in a larger size! Im now in an XL. Hopefully the stretchy skirts and such will get me through the summer.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CarlyP

Elmo - Yey for kick!

Christina - That's all my 2 spent the weekend in were swimsuits, I feel sorry for them having to put their school uniform on today.


----------



## CarlyP

I don't know whats wrong with me, I just can't sleep at the minute, seem to go to bed late and wake up early, I've been up since 5am! Just feel uncomfy laid down.


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs for bad sleep Carly! I actually had the best sleep I've had in a long while last night! I'm normally like you, can't sleep as I feel uncomfortable lay down!

Kids back to school and nursery today...feel sorry for them stuck inside on such a warm day


----------



## Jox

That's a lovely photo scarlet. One to save xxx

Elmo I'm glad uve felt it little monkey kick!!

Back to school here too!! Looks like it's gonna be another gorgeous day!!

Scan day scarlet? Xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Yes it's been lovely being pregnant together. I only think I'll see her once more before her DD arrives though. But now my SiL is pregnant! She's 10 weeks!! 

That's great you've felt a kick Elmo. 

Yes Christina we've been in paddling pool all weekend too. It's been lovely. 

Scan at 4 today eek. Been having nightmares about it! 

Sorry you've not been sleeping Carly. Have you got a pregnancy pillow?


----------



## Scarlett P

Our posts crossed Jox. Yes scan day. 

So like I've said they're not going to tell me gender but I'm looking for balls for boys and lines for girls? I've been told sometimes if you know what to look for then you can see!


----------



## darkriver

Good Luck Scarlett. The sonographer mentioned 3 lines to me for girl.


----------



## CarlyP

Good luck Scarlett! I couldn't see DS, but DD was very prominant, she kept flashing at us :haha: 

I feel bad for sending them on such a lovely day, especially when school won't put sun cream on them, I can trust DS, but DD would literally blather herself and probably all of her friends too :doh:


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck Scarlett! Can't wait to see a picture! My boys have always been very obvious (a ball sack between their legs :lol:). Even if they won't tell you, perhaps you can ask to have a look so you can make your own assumptions?! They might let you have a peek.


----------



## JemmaLouise

as usual loads to catch up on :haha: sorry I'm not replying to more but Elmo I'm sorry to hear of your brother and also I'm so glad yesterday reassured you, this stage is so hit and miss with movement but what a cheeky monkey to give you a kick after the scare :dohh: 

Scarlett good luck with the scan, if you want to see what to look for then have a quick Google for potty shots :blush: you could always be cheeky and ask anyway, worst they can do is say no :shrug: 

Happy 19 weeks to Jox and a Scarlett for yesterday :dance:

I don't have much to contribute at the mo, OH still away, it's so shit, we literally live out of each others pockets when we are together, him being away is like losing all 4 limbs :cry: on a more positive note, yesterday I felt the first outside kick of Lily, I've tried to get it again but she is playing silly buggers :dohh:


----------



## darkriver

Did anyone find the heat unbearable yesterday? It was horrible for me. I ended up sweating like crazy. Also I defo felt strong movements yesterday. Skye seems to be having a ball. 

Lucy back at nursery tomorrow and I will use that time to catch up with housework.


----------



## JemmaLouise

darkriver said:


> Did anyone find the heat unbearable yesterday? It was horrible for me. I ended up sweating like crazy. Also I defo felt strong movements yesterday. Skye seems to be having a ball.
> 
> Lucy back at nursery tomorrow and I will use that time to catch up with housework.

YES!! Omg I was so hot, I couldn't get comfy, I ended up having a shower that literally could have produced ice cubes just to cool down, that was a glorious 10 minutes!


----------



## darkriver

I cant have a shower. I ended up coming home taking my jumper off and sitting there in my bra just to cool off. All through the day I just kept on spontaneously sweating.


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs jemma! Keep going, he will be back before you know it :hugs:

Yes I got sunburnt yday so was hot and sticky and also sore!

Why can't you have a shower dark?

Yay for everyone feeling kicks! I was feeling lots from the outside last night, so amazing!


----------



## darkriver

We dont have a shower. We have a bath and thats it. It sucks as when my ex husband is here he wont wash or have a bath and so he ends up stinking.


----------



## Christina86

It was 85 here yesterday. I was so hot! I think I'm going to be miserable this summer. It's going to be in the 90's by the end of this week.... Ugh. 

I've barely slept tonight. Up at 4:15! It's my husbands fault. He's not feeling well and keeps flipping and making whining noises in his sleep. Good grief. I got mad last night bc apparently he can be sick and whine and not help with dd and then decide to take a day off of work to sleep but when I'm pregnant, sick and feel like crap -- I still work, have to be pregnant, try to take care of myself and do everything with dd. 
If looks could kill... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## JemmaLouise

I've just had another ice shower, did the hoovering on the stairs and I'm melting again... this summer is going to kill me too... I've just complained at OH at being too hot so he told me I had to order a fan... £22 later I've got one being delivered, hopefully tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Jox

Happy 19 weeks Jemma!!!

I LOVE the sunshine!! I don't care how hot it makes me!! The hotter and sunnier the better lol

Can't wait to hear how ur scan goes scarlet, I hope I get a sneaky peak or a lovely sonographer who'll tell u!! 

Just waiting on news that OHs sister has had the baby. They'd been waiting for space in neonatal since her waters broke last week. She was suppose to be going down for section at 11.

Went to primark for a couple of bits, just want a couple of maxi dresses for when the weather is like this. I don't know why I think My bumps small, today I seem to all of a sudden look pregnant!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jox

I've not felt her kick from the outside since that first day that I did. Every time I sit with my hand of my belly she stops moving!!! X


----------



## smileyfaces

Oooh wish I had a big fan jemma!

Jox you have a lovely bump!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Jox said:


> I've not felt her kick from the outside since that first day that I did. Every time I sit with my hand of my belly she stops moving!!! X

Haha that's typical :haha: I know what you mean! I've literally just had the one time and I wasn't even feeling for it :shrug: 

You have such a lovely bump too :hugs:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Good luck with your scan today Scarlett!


----------



## darkriver

Hows your bumps coming along ladies. I think for 18 weeks my bump looks tiny. I am sure I was bigger last time.
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## smileyfaces

This was my last bump pic...think it was around 18 weeks? Will take another this week when I hit 20 weeks :)

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/Mobile%20Uploads/20160520_124707-1.jpg


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry so much to catch up on but I'm trying to make Zumba at 6 so just quickly...

Dinky is all fine. "Beautiful baby" sonographer said. Took ages to do all the checks as they've brought a new one in for heart at start of May and she couldn't quite get baby into position. 

So I looked and looked and thought I saw balls.... And then she said "and here are the kidneys" :haha: so still none the wiser. Baby had legs closed a lot and at a different angle I think it was kidneys again. 

Oh and I have an anterior placenta so that's why I'm not feeling as much movement As I was this time last time so good to know. 

Sorry for essay will catch up properly work pics later xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

Great news Scarlett! Glad all is okay x


----------



## almosthere

Elmo great news glad you got some reassurance! I'm hoping to feel flutters or kicks it's been a while since my car accident and haven't felt anything really but baby was moving on the ultrasound last week so trying to not worry...

Lovely bumps ladies so nice your all getting reassuring movements


----------



## Jox

Fab news scarlet xx

Dark, I swore I was smaller and barely showing but all of a sudden today I feel different!! Xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Tiny feet!


----------



## smileyfaces

What is on the scan pic? I can't make it out


----------



## Scarlett P




----------



## Scarlett P




----------



## Scarlett P

First one is little feet :cloud9: don't think they're as good as my 12 week but she was really struggling to get the checks done. Feel so relieved now today is sorted although a little sad that could be my last scan ever! 

Been trying to google about kidneys/balls and got nowhere :haha:


----------



## darkriver

Lovely Scarlett xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Awe cute!!


----------



## Christina86

Ok so this morning I was laying in bed and suddenly got a massive tightening feeling. I felt my belly and sure enough it was rock hard! I felt an area pushed up a bit more. Then I felt little kicks -not on outside- was awesome. 

I'm pretty sure this baby is active morning and night and hides late afternoon. I'm coming to this conclusion because I rarely feel movements from about 3-8pm when dd is jumping all over me. I think she's already freaked out her sibling and baby is in hiding. Haha. Or at least that's what I'm going with.


----------



## Jox

Aww gorgeous pics scarlet!! Crazy that that could b ur last scan!!! Including private one I've had 5 so far and should have about another 7 or 8 yet!!

Another gorgeous day here!! 25 degrees its forecast. I'm at work till 3 tho while the boys r at school x

I feel baby much more in the evening but I'm definitely getting some movements throughout the day too now x

OHs sister had the baby yesterday. She was 34+1. He's a tiny 4lb1oz (exactly same as my Kasper) and so far is doing really well xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I've had five scans so far too lol. Got my 6th on Friday!

Congrats to SIL...tiny baby.

I feel rotten. Actually feel like I've got a hangover. I was up in the night being sick and I've got a terrible headache. Got zero energy for the school run :cry:


----------



## CarlyP

Scarlett - Lovely pics! 

Jox - Congratulations to your SIL. That is tiny! 

Smiley - Can no one help with the school run? Hope you feel better soon.


I've caught a cold, typical on the 2 hottest days we've had :dohh: felt awful yesterday. Can actually breath through my nose though now thanks to vicks!

DD has gone on her first school trip :cry: not going to lie I'm a nervous wreck, I worry so much when she's not in my care, there are 65 children in her year group too, roll on 4pm when I can pick her up!


----------



## darkriver

By the time of my last scan on 24th June I will have had 8 scans. :dohh:. Crazy.


----------



## smileyfaces

No Carly I had to do it myself. Had a nice nap so feeling better now x

Aw she will be okay and she will love the trip!


----------



## darkriver

Lucys going on her first school trip to the zoo on the 29th. I will watch for Gorillas lol. I am not looking forward to it as I will be on a bus for ages and then hot and sweaty, then have to walk around the zoo. However, I want Lucy to have these experiences.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi everyone hope you are all ok, smiley sorry you are feeling rubbish! And someone else said they have a cold as well that's rubbish in this heat. 

Been quiet as yesterday was a teacher training day on top of the school hols so boys only went back today. The walk back up from school with Reid in the pram nearly killed me lol way too hot for that, and I got burnt yesterday lol silly girl! Been for my nails doing today which was nice, it's my birthday on Saturday. Got a friend coming round for tea can't really be bothered but will be nice to see her. 

Scarlet lovely scan pic so glad baby looks healthy :) 

Xx


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies hope all are well. I was actually exposed to fifths again from a child at my school so I have to get my second round of fifths disease bw tomorrow then again 2 weeks from tomorrow I just want this to end! I also had heavy painful pressure in my lower uterus area or cervix even and crampy pains it felt like when a baby's head is laying right on it so I keyed on my side last night and eventually it subsided but then today at work I felt so weak and tired out of nowhere. I'm hoping this isn't related to fifths I'm praying I did not get it. Boy do i need my scan next Tuesday to be here already


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry to hear that Almost, it must be horrible having that hanging over you. 

Smiley hope you're feeling better now? 

Carly, rubbish for cold hope the school trip went well? 

Jox congrats on becoming an auntie, good to hear all is going well. 

Elmo v jealous for nails! Hope you have a nice time tonight. 

Dark will you go on trip with Lucy then?

Manic here, been with SiL today who is struggling with depression. But had some lovely pregnancy acupuncture so hoping I sleep well tonight. Defo feel like I've got more of a bump but it's not neat and round but more long so still feel chunky rather than preggo if you know what I mean?!


----------



## darkriver

Yeah i will I paid £15 for both of us.


----------



## CarlyP

The trip went really well, she loved it, was exhausted lol. 

I'm still feeling stuffy, I could manage if my eyes would stop streaming.

Hope your feeling better smiley.

Almost how worrying for you, I really hope you haven't caught it.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies just a test and waiting game every two weeks.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ah almost how worrying for you it's really difficult working around children and that going round. Hopefully once you are passed 20 weeks you won't have to worry as much about catching it as I know the risk reduces loads, xx

Carly it was you who has a cold! Get some spicy noodles babe that always helps me, I am with you to be honest my hay fever started yesterday and It is freaking horrendous!!!!

Dark glad you and Lucy enjoyed the zoo and hope you did watch out for those gorillas! Lol I shouldn't joke It was a tragedy, I am however a bit sick of those on my fb who suddenly become animal rights activists when this sort of thing happens all for five minutes plus the shaming of that poor mother, have seen people say she should be shot and have her children taken away from her!! God it was a mistake I wish I was as perfect as these people! 

Well I had SUCH a laugh with my friend and my hubby last night, she is mad as a box of frogs and hilarious. Love my nails just a gel polish but got a summer colour I'll post a pic in a min. 

Jox, smiley I know you both commented on this, possibly some others in here will have seen it as well, you know that lad who posted saying she was treated really horrible by a sonographer then they got her back in and said there was something wrong with her baby? Then they did amnio and immediately after scanned again and said there wasn't something wrong? Well she's posted on that thread saying she's delivered!! 

Have a lovely day everyone! 

So excited for my scan tomorrow, little nervous for everything to be ok but think I'm feeling positive xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs Almost how worrying! When can you take maternity leave?

Carly glad your LO had a nice time!

Oooh Elmo I will go back and check the thread! Wouldn't baby be mega mega early though?

I am 20 weeks today :dance: :shock: going so fast!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Here's my nails
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Those where my thoughts smiley....


----------



## smileyfaces

Lovely colour x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ooooh happy 20 weeks!!!!!!!


----------



## CarlyP

I've been following that thread too. She'll only be around 20 weeks surely!! 

Happy 20 weeks smiley! Half way there!

Lovely colour Elmo.


----------



## JemmaLouise

I have been following that thread, she said they found something on her 22 week scan so id hazard a guess at her being 23/24 weeks :shrug: 

Happy 20 weeks smiley :dance: officially half way !!


----------



## Scarlett P

Happy 20 weeks Smiley!

LOVE your nails Elmo. I'm a bit obsessed with nails and do my own gels on my hands but getting french mani on my toes as a treat on Sat and can't wait!

Hope you feel better soon Carly. I'm streaming today with hayfever and it's miserable to be stuffy in the heat.

I saw that thread, although I didn't comment - do you think it's not real then?


----------



## Scarlett P

Ah just had a quick re-read and had forgotten about the amnio, so guessing that could have caused it?

How awful :(


----------



## CarlyP

I'm confused about it all. I know amnio causes a slight chance of miscarriage. But I thought they could only do amnios between 16-18 weeks?


----------



## Jox

Happy 20 weeks smiley!!! Sooo amazing!!! :happydance:

Yay for scan tomorrow elmo!! I've still got to wait till a week on Friday!!!

Sorry to those with colds, hay fever and generally feeling rubbish!!!

Almost, I hope u continue to get the all clear from fifths.

That post, tbh I wouldn't know what to think. I'm always unsure when they've not been full on members. if it is all true then I really hope her baby is ok. In guessing she's no more than about 24-26 weeks!! 2lb+ is a good weight for hay gestation.

Will probably be going to see the baby tomorrow. I'm a little nervous with him being the same size that Kasper was but I'm sure it'll be ok.

Was thinking about ironmansmummy, have seen her for a while. Hope all is ok x

Not a lot happening here. Felt baby from the outside again last night, was a movement/roll rather than a kick. I had someone ask at work yesterday when I was due, when I said end of October they were shocked and said I was big!!!! I really don't see it lol I can't wait till I am big!!!

Loving this sunshine. Really does lift ur spirit!! Our new cat goes out now so we can have the back doors open all day!!


----------



## Jox

Carly amino can be done later as it's usually done as a result of finds at the 20 week scan x


----------



## darkriver

I dont have a maternity leave as I am already at home?

20 weeks smiley, gosh congrats.

How do you feeling movements from outside sorry dumb question.


----------



## smileyfaces

Sorry dark, I meant Almost, typed your name instead!

I don't necessarily think its a fake story on that other thread as the story is very complex but just shocking really, wasn't expecting it to turn out like that!

Jox :hugs: hope it goes well meeting the baby xx


----------



## smileyfaces

And thanks all! 20 weeks! Seems like two mins ago we all joined this thread!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ah Jox I hope it's ok for you when you go visit baby Hun x 
Has she named him then? 

Scarlett what if anything are you taking for hayfever? Yesterday was too bad!! Horrible X 

Yea ironmans mummy used to post a lot and hasn't for ages I hope she is ok xx


----------



## Jox

Yes he's called Oliver. Knew he was going to be Oliver, they've been calling him it for ages.

Dark, if o feel her kicking I'll put my hand down on my belly. Normally she stops tho lol last night I just lay in bed on my back with my hand on my belly and felt her move x


----------



## Scarlett P

Hope the visit goes well Jox :hugs:

Elmo, I have such bad asthma and allergies that I'm on loratadine and montelukast all year round to help with hayfever and other things I'm allergic to. I came off them for TTC but about 6 weeks my asthma was so bad that I was put back on the lot as it's more dangerous for baby if I'm poorly, although I've been told that the meds should be safe in pregnancy. So sorry, that's a long winded way of saying that you might not be prescribed or want to take what I'm taking!! It is rubbish though, I've stopped wearing make up when I'm not at work at the moment as my eyes are so sore


----------



## CarlyP

Jox said:


> Carly amino can be done later as it's usually done as a result of finds at the 20 week scan x

:thumbup: I didn't know that.


----------



## darkriver

Look what I got for £14. One of them cost £35 brand new.
 



Attached Files:







coats.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Plenty of snow suits to keep you going there dark! What a bargain! X

Scarlet I thought I had bad allergies but yours sound worse! I have to have an inhaler but to be honest I only seem to need to use it when I'm pregnant X


----------



## JemmaLouise

19+2 bump ~ starting to feel like I'm looking pregnant and not just fat :rofl: :dance:
 



Attached Files:







Collage 2016-06-08 15_19_48.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Lovely bump Jemma! :) xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Aw gorgeous jemma xx

Bargain dark!

Hope meeting baby went well Jox :hugs:

Elmo and Scarlett hugs for allergies and asthma :hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

Perfect for winter Dark :thumbup:

Cute bump Jemma :)

Hope you got on ok meeting baby Jox


----------



## JemmaLouise

Thanks ladies :hugs: 

Hope everyone is doing good :thumbup: Sorry to those suffering allergies :hugs:


----------



## Jox

Aww gorgeous bump Jemma!!

Should be tomorrow we go and meet the baby. OH has been at work these last few days so haven't had chance yet x


----------



## almosthere

Jemma very cute bump you look pregnant to me very cute!

So I won tickets to a darius rucker concert today it's when I'll be 6 months it actually falls on dh and mine anniversary I've read a bit on dangers to baby's ears but I think it's only from long continously loud sounds so I think it's safe to go I'll ask the specialist ob at my scan next Tuesday it's getting close I'm sick excited!

I had a dream about having a baby girl but then changed him and it was a boy hahaha so I feel like my dream is telling me even though I want a girl it will be a boy haha I'll be so excited either way thougu. 

Hope all are well I am off to get bw done after work today to recheck for fifths and then a again two weeks from today boo haha


----------



## darkriver

Good Luck hunni xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

I'm sure a concert will be fine Almost! Good luck for the bloods! X


----------



## Jox

Yay for the snow suits dark, will be perfec for the winter months xx


----------



## cash_june615

Went for my gender ultrasound on Monday. And I am having a baby boy. I am so excited. Its what my husband and I wanted. This will be my first child, I cannot wait for November to get here :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Congratulations :)


----------



## CarlyP

Congratulations cash June


----------



## CarlyP

I'm not sure if I should be worried, I took the washing off the line then when I picked up the wash basket I felt a funny pop/pull just to the right of my belly button. It stopped me and made me go 'oooo' I'm hoping it was just a muscle and I haven't done something to bubba :(


----------



## smileyfaces

I get that occasionally Carly, I've always assumed its muscles or round ligament pain. Hugs. Take it easy :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Congratulations cash June!

Almost I hope it's all fine and you don't have to do this again xx

Speaking of hunni she hasn't been on in a while either I hope she is ok and Katie and twicky and missfrick X

Carly I stretched yesterday and did exactly the same, felt a sudden snap / pop and it really really hurt just for a moment xx


----------



## smileyfaces

What time is your scan tomorrow elmo!?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

It's at 1.15 smiley! Been lucky with all my others they have been in the morning, going to have to take youngest along with us I hope he is good! X


----------



## smileyfaces

Ahh bet tomorrow morning drags while you wait for it lol.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Congrats on your boy cash!

I think Pippy had her gender scan today?


----------



## almosthere

Cash congrats on having a baby boy!

Elmo gl at your scan tomorrow so exciting!


----------



## almosthere

I hope those we haven't heard from lately are okay too!

I'm sitting waiting for bw then hopefully the next in a couple will be my last


----------



## darkriver

cash_june615 said:


> Went for my gender ultrasound on Monday. And I am having a baby boy. I am so excited. Its what my husband and I wanted. This will be my first child, I cannot wait for November to get here :)

Congratulations. :)


----------



## Christina86

I bought a small pool for the backyard today. But I also needed a new bathing suit as my other one couldn't go over the baby bump anymore. I cried in Walmart bc I had to get a 1x. Hello baby bump! Haha


----------



## cash_june615

Thank you everybody :). So my actual due date is November 7th(i thought it was the 2nd) Was wondering if you guys plan on taking your baby out for thanks giving? Since this is my first I was wondering what your opinions are on this? Should I take him out or not? Like is it safe? Im super hesitant about it


----------



## Christina86

cash_june615 said:


> Thank you everybody :). So my actual due date is November 7th(i thought it was the 2nd) Was wondering if you guys plan on taking your baby out for thanks giving? Since this is my first I was wondering what your opinions are on this? Should I take him out or not? Like is it safe? Im super hesitant about it

I took my dd to a picnic at 6 days old. She was fine. I just had people use hand sanitizer if they wanted to hold her. Esp since we were outside. 

We aren't going anywhere for thanksgiving this year. People are coming to us. So for that we don't have to worry. But I think I'd be fine taking baby out if we did go somewhere.


----------



## Pippylu

Sorry ladies I don't have time to go through what I've missed in the last 3 days (looks like over 10 pages!!!) Will read what I've missed after work tonight...just wanted to update that I had my scan yesterday afternoon, it went for 2.5hrs! Babies were moving around so much that the tech had trouble getting measurements. Also couldn't say 100% on gender either but said they think they are both girls! They couldn't see the tell tale boy or girls bits but because there appeared to be nothing there, they were inclined to lean girl. I've got my follow up obs appt next Tuesday which includes another scan and he said he'll confirm gender for me then.


----------



## almosthere

Carly p was it a painful pop was the laundry heavy? Round ligament pain is a quick painful elastic band like snap maybe it easy that? Or did baby kick sometimes it feels like popcorn popping!


----------



## smileyfaces

Pippy how exciting!!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

How lovely pippy!!! Glad went well apart from the length but hey got to see them for longer!! And look forward to hearing gender confirmed!! X


----------



## Scarlett P

Congratulations Cash June!

Pippy that's so exciting! Hope they're able to confirm next Tuesday so you can go and buy lots of pink things!

Hope scan goes well Elmo and visit to meet Oliver is ok for you Jox.

I had my first pregnancy yoga class last night, which I really enjoyed... although I found it so hard to try and clear my mind of my to-do lists and general life stuff!!


----------



## CarlyP

I'm pleased I'm not the only one, you'd think 3rd pregnancy I'd remember these things lol!

Elmo - :happydance: scan day! 

Pippy - Wow 2.5 hours! Hope you wasn't uncomfy laid there all that time. Fingers crossed you can find out for sure on Tuesday.

Almost - It was sharp, made me stop in my tracks. I'm not sure about a kick, as it was quite strong, I think I was feeling some last night and rolls, but I always convince myself it isn't lol.


----------



## Pippylu

Thanks ladies O:). It was very uncomfortable and once the babies settled down (after they gave me some biscuits) they were in the wrong position so the tech got me to climb onto the bed on my hands and knees and wiggle my bum! Seriously! And it didn't make a difference except I got the gel stuff all over my clothes. It was really nice to see them for that long but a pity it wasn't very clear. Baby A is pressed right against my cervix and baby b is enjoying all the free space. I can't wait until my next appt, it feels like the wait to find out what they are is never ending. OH has everything crossed that at least one of them was just concealing their package really well. I'd love one of each but don't care if they are 2 boys or girls.


----------



## CarlyP

Pippy that is so funny :haha: wiggle your bum lol!


----------



## Jox

Aww pippy!! I'm glad the baby's r doing well. If I was having twins I'd love twin girls, just the cutest!!!

Elmo, I hope ur scan has gone well today, can't wait to hear X

We've been to meet Oliver. It went ok. Sick of hearing OH say omg he's so tiny tho!!! 

Afternoon nap time for me I think lol x


----------



## smileyfaces

Elmo hope all has gone okay! Just came on looking for an update!

Jox :hugs: glad it was okay but how annoying of your OH :(


----------



## darkriver

Elmos hope your appointment went well.

Well I reached breaking point with my daughter. All she has done today is ignore everything I have said. I am actually exhausted from the amount of times I said "Get down, Stop, Lucy keep your legs on the floor," In the end I changed her bum, gave her a wash and carried her to her bed room. I have walked out and closed the door. I am just fed up. 

I know she is two so she is going through that stage but if Lucy hurts herself I get it in the neck.


----------



## Jox

I don't blame u dark, it's so hard having to say the same things constantly. Drives me insane!!

Me too smiley, hopefully elmo will b by shortly x

Me and Oliver x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## darkriver

aww hes such a cutie. 
I went in and shouted at her. I feel awful but then I gave her a cuddle, read her a story, cuddled some more and I THINK shes gone to sleep.


----------



## CarlyP

He is lovely Jox. 

:hugs: dark.

Hope all's ok Elmo :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Drives me mad too, my 3 year old is the worst, he is such an awful little boy at times, just never listens.

Cute Jox!!


----------



## Jox

My 3 year old is a bloody nightmare every single day over every little thing!!!! Xx


----------



## almosthere

My 3 year old drives me nuts I feel like I have less patience now that I'm pregnant but he was amazingly good yesterday out to dinner it was amazing. Is everyone's 3 year old potty trained yet? Ds pees but still has accidents and stopped popping on the potty I'm glad I'm dealing with this now before baby comes but it's also tiring going through this process with ds while pregnant.


----------



## almosthere

Pippy hope they show the potty shot next time haha I'm nervous my little bean will hide too I want to know so bad the wait does feel like forever.


----------



## missfrick

Congrats on everyone who has found out sex - of course, as usual, I'm behind!

Congratulations SNOW!!! <3

We have been busy packing the POD up, we have to be out of our house by the end of this weekend, and moving into my parents' for the next 3 weeks - please pray for us lol! I am dropping Freya off to start staying with them Friday evening, so we can pack up her crib as well. I can't wait for July to come when we can move into our new house and be settled already!

I have an OB appt tomorrow, but I'm still only 16 weeks - I am DYING to know sex but I have about 3-4 weeks still before the morphology scans. My other November group has had our first "loss" at an anatomy scan, so that has made me sad and a little nervous. I think I've felt the popcorn feelings a couple times so far, but nothing necessarily daily or consistent yet, which is frustrating - I want to feel it daily and know it's ok. AND since about 8 weeks, I'm getting killer lightening crotch (never had it before) - not fun!


----------



## smileyfaces

Almost...yes, Jack has been going to the toilet for wee and poo since just before his 3rd birthday.

Missfrick good luck with the move...I'm moving next Friday. That's so sad about the loss :( how awful.


----------



## almosthere

Miss Frick your not behind your right where your supposed to be with your pregnancy I don't know the gender either. That's horrible about the loss was she around 20 weeks? Very very heartbreaking I wish her well with healing


----------



## almosthere

Smiley that's great my ds potty trained about a month before he turned 2 but the poop part is a long process for him I just can't wait to be totally done with pull ups and just do undies all the time


----------



## smileyfaces

almosthere said:


> Smiley that's great my ds potty trained about a month before he turned 2 but the poop part is a long process for him I just can't wait to be totally done with pull ups and just do undies all the time

Until November when you are back to nappies again with baby and the process starts again :rofl:


----------



## darkriver

My DD refuses to potty train. She just isnt interested. I had hoped I would only be changing one set of nappies at this point but she wont until she is ready.


----------



## Jox

Ds3 is 4 next month and has been out of nappies day and night since around 2.5 years old!!! That said ds2 who will be 6 on September has only been out of pull ups at night for the last 2 months!!! He also took 6-12 months from being dry in the day to being confident enough to poo on the toilet. They r all so different!!!

My friend swears by waiting for their 3rd bday!!

Missfrick, smiley, I hope ur moves go ok!! My bf is moving next weekend too!! X


----------



## smileyfaces

They do it when they are ready but lots of encouragement really helps. Oscar wouldn't do it but thats because of his ASD. He was almost 4, and that was really good going for him considering his needs, although he still wears pull ups at night.

With jack I just put undies on him everyday until he got the message that they were gonna keep getting wet unless he went to the toilet haha. He learnt quickly.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi all!!

Scan was wonderful, he was moving around so much and we could even see him sucking his fingers!! They said as far as they can see everything looks perfect :) they put him on my growth chart and he is right in the middle percentile so not big and not tiny so far. Been at the hair dressers this afternoon sorry for taking so long! Here he is :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 4


----------



## smileyfaces

Aw great news Elmo,:)

I have my scan in the morning at 11.30am


----------



## darkriver

Great news Elmo.
Good Luck Smiley


----------



## Scarlett P

Lovely scan Elmo!

And lovely pic Jox. Hope OH has shut up now!

Good luck with potty training Almost. DD is dry in day but not at night but think girls often do sooner? 

Miss Frick good luck with move!

And good luck tomorrow Smiley. 

Last shift at work tomorrow before our holiday and I've got sooo much to do eeeekk!


----------



## almosthere

Elmo beautiful scan was a cute little boy already congrats!

Thanks ladies ya girls usually are easier with training ds is def ready the poops are just tricky lol he actually went potty in target 3 times I think he was. little constipated haha first and third time he went second was a wash but so excited he pooped on the potty since embedded hasn't in like a week woohoo!


----------



## almosthere

Anyone else have back pain? My back is killing me since driving home like I pulled it or something I was sitting on a bench at work for 40 mins or less of back support maybe that's why I also ready at 18 weeks lower back pain can occur it's pretty uncomfortable so much so that I want to take a extra strength tylenol owchh


----------



## Christina86

Yes, my lower back is horrible. I also think my SI joint is out again. Hurts to move. 

I have my appt tomorrow at 10am! Scan and all. The only part I'm not looking forward to is that I have to do the test for GD. So I have to drink that nasty crap at 8:45am as they want me there 15min before my appt so they can draw my blood. Ewww.


----------



## almosthere

Christina sorry to hear your back is hurting too! 

I felt baby make a big movement tonight so I'm super thrilled. IT felt like it's foot went across the left side of my stomach or a hand it was lovely :)

With ds the drink wasn't bad at all for me did you have it in a previous pregnancy i don't think I have to test until 24 or 28 weeks or something. Good luck and enjoy your scan hope the drink isn't too bad!


----------



## Scarlett P

Happy scan day Smiley and Christina!

And happy Friday everyone!!!!


----------



## CarlyP

MissFrick - Good luck with the move :thumbup:


Elmo - Lovely news :) scan is so sweet!


Smiley - Happy scan day!!!!

Almost - YES!! My back kills, it feels like it's strechting right across. 

Christina - Good luck at your scan, hope the drink isn't too bad, mines not until 26 weeks thankfully.


----------



## Jox

Happy scan day smiley and Christina!! Can't wait to hear updates!!!

Surprisingly my back isn't doing too bad. Generally I have a bad back anyway but seems to be a bit better at the mo!!! I remember with ds3 I couldn't even learn over the bath to wash my hair myself!!!

No plans here today, just work later at 6pm. Hopefully I'll get chance to sleep later!! Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

My back is surprisingly okay! With ds2 I was in agony but so far so good this time. Good luck for the GTT almost :)


----------



## Christina86

Carly I have to do the test today AND at 28 weeks. They said its bc I had GD before. Soooo I'll do the 1 & most likely 3hr bc I'm sure I'll fail the 1hr. And then they want to retest again to see if it remains or goes away by 28 weeks. Seriously? That's a form of like pregnancy torture right there. Haha.


----------



## CarlyP

Christina86 said:


> Carly I have to do the test today AND at 28 weeks. They said its bc I had GD before. Soooo I'll do the 1 & most likely 3hr bc I'm sure I'll fail the 1hr. And then they want to retest again to see if it remains or goes away by 28 weeks. Seriously? That's a form of like pregnancy torture right there. Haha.

Oh no! Do you have many factors then? I have 2, been overweight and my dad was diabetic.


----------



## smileyfaces

All fine at my scan, baby is lovely and healthy! Defo still a boy :haha: he was moving sooo much, took ages to get all the measurements. He kept going from head down to head up and then transverse haha the sonographer had a hard time keeping up with him.

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/Mobile%20Uploads/20160610_124950.jpg


----------



## CarlyP

:happydance: lovely pic, little wriggler :)


----------



## darkriver

Great Pic Smiley. 

Anyone feel rather rough? I went to bed about tenish and woke up at 6 and I dont feel like I slept at all.


----------



## JemmaLouise

yay for scan smiley :happydance: I love how they misbehave for sonographers! :haha: 

yes dark, feeling extremely rough but only because my neighbour was being a noisy bitch again last night. Half 3 she stumbled in (was hot so had my windows open) with her mate and they continued for 2 hours to be noisy in her bedroom which is only a thin wall away. Only when I shouted through they shut up but I never got back to sleep.

Just had a nap while Riley was at school but am fucked... excuse the language, I am so so grumpy today!!


----------



## CarlyP

That's not fair Jemma, how inconsiderate! Can you complain to the council?

I've hit a wall with tiredness, feel like I could nod off anywhere at the minute.


----------



## Scarlett P

Lovely scan smiley!

Jemma, your neighbour sounds like a right nightmare :hugs:

Yes Dark feeling rough here too. Baby is putting such pressure on my lungs today that it hurts and I feel dizzy. Hope you're feeling a bit better this afternoon.


----------



## darkriver

Take it easy Scarlet. I have problems with my lungs so I understand:hugs:
Hugs Carly Hope you get to sleep soon
Hugs Jemma I hate inconsiderate neighbours.
19 weeks tomorrow. I am actually looking pregnant and not just fat.
 



Attached Files:







13343153_740151559455660_665862014393714330_n.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jox

Yay for great scan smiley!! Cheeky boy!!

Lovely bump dark!!

Jemma, boo for horrible neighbours!!

I'm sleeping ok at night but pretty much get a nap every day. I'm not exhausted like I was in first tri but I'm tired of that's makes sense!!

Blimey, it is pouring it down here!! Full on thunder storm!! Xx


----------



## Christina86

It's a girl!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Christina86

All girl. Sorry couldn't figure out how to upload two pictures from my phone.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CarlyP

Aww lovely!!!!!!!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Christina and smiley just logged in to see how scans went and looks as though they both went really well!!! 

How real is this becoming now?! I am 20 weeks today!!

Christina congrats on a baby girl!! Where you thinking girl or boy? You have a daughter don't you? X

Smiley my boyo was DEFFO still a boy too haha they aren't shy are they!! 

Have absolutely loved feeling him move so much past few days I hope it continues! 

It's my birthday tomorrow so Ben has gone to fetch my fav Chinese and we are going shopping for the day tomorrow. Feeling very happy xx

Jemma those neighbours sound like a bloody nightmare! Did you complain to landlord? When is DH back? 

Scarlet hope you are feeling better! 

Xx


----------



## darkriver

Congrats Christine.

Who is next for scans? Mines on wednesday. Hope I get picture for this one.


----------



## smileyfaces

Congrats Christina

Happy 20 weeks! Yes Elmo he was crossing his legs for a while but then he was flashing it about :haha: defo a boy, no doubt about it <3

Jemma grrrrr neighbours! Ours are a nightmare too hence why we are moving house next week. Its a joke.


----------



## Christina86

I was thinking boy but mainly bc this pregnancy is complete opposite than my dd! But nope. Apparently none of it matters. I am also shocked on how active she is! She waved at us a few times and yawned a few times and you could see her kicking me. Haha. And every time the tech tried to get a picture of her nose and lips she would turn her head and flip. Haha. 

Yes my dd will be 14mo on. 6/27. So two girls under 2. Oh boy. (Or is it on girl? Lol)


----------



## CarlyP

Hope you have a lovely day Elmo.

My scan isn't until the 24th. So a while yet it seems! I really hope legs aren't crossed.

DS has come home with a very husky throat and runny nose, think he's caught what I had at the beginning of the week, the rain has hit our area so won't be doing much this weekend.


----------



## smileyfaces

Aww hope he gets well soon Carly :hugs:


----------



## Jox

Aww congratulations Christina!!!

My scan is Friday, so 7 sleeps! Just want to know that everything is ok x

Movements have been good and even felt hiccups earlier today!!! I thought it was a bit early but apparently not!!


----------



## Scarlett P

Congratulations Christina! Random question but did they have to do potty shot to tell
Or was it obvious? 

Thanks ladies am feeling a bit better now and glad to be finished work for two and a half weeks. 

Elmo happy 20 weeks and happy birthday for tomorrow! 

Smiley, are you moving far?


----------



## smileyfaces

No Scarlett just down the road really :haha:


----------



## Christina86

Scarlett P said:


> Congratulations Christina! Random question but did they have to do potty shot to tell
> Or was it obvious?
> 
> Thanks ladies am feeling a bit better now and glad to be finished work for two and a half weeks.
> 
> Elmo happy 20 weeks and happy birthday for tomorrow!
> 
> Smiley, are you moving far?

Yeah. She wasn't able to just tell so she had to scan right in between the legs. lol. Luckily she was cooperating though. We didn't find out with dd1 but it wouldn't have mattered anyway. She always had her arms between her legs or her legs crossed. Stubborn children. 



I got bored before. I pulled out every single stored clothes box from dd1 and went through it. Soooooo many clothes we can't use at all. Everything is off season almost. Dd1 was born in spring so we only have 5 long sleeve onesies and 6 pairs of pants. So I'm selling on swap sites all the off season clothes then I can go shopping!!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Congrats on your girl Christina!

I have the anatomy scan on Monday! Can't wait to see my baby girl again!


----------



## missfrick

Congrats on the lovely scans everyone!

I saw my OB nurse today and everything is good. I have my anatomy scan (and find out gender) on July 7!


----------



## Pippylu

Congrats on your girl christina! They definitely got a clear girly shot...neither of mine had anything, just looks like 2 legs joined at the bum. No lines or hamburger looking bits etc. Hoping they aren't so wriggly at my next scan so we can see better and get proper confirmation.

Elmo your pic is so cute, I got a nice profile shot of baby b but none of a (the head was squished right against my cervix).

Smiley did they ask you if you'd eaten long before your scan? I'd not eaten for 5 hours (not intentionally) which they said hunger makes them more active.

Lovely bump dark, I'm getting there...it really pops out when I lay down. 

Jemma I'd be pissed too! How rude, some people just don't care.


----------



## Pippylu

Oh and gl to those of you moving house! It's one of my most hated things to do lol.


----------



## almosthere

Lovely scans Smiley and Christina and congrats on a other girl Christina how exciting! 

4 more sleeps until my scan eeek! :)


----------



## Christina86

Just a vent and sorry for tmi but the stupid (bleeping) antibiotics i have been on for the last 7 days (still have 3 more to go) ended up with my OB needing to call in a prescription for a yeast infection. Woo more things to remember to do for a few days. And I am debating if it's with starting the treatment for the yeast infection now or if I should wait until after I finish the last three days of the meds.


----------



## NinjaKitty5

just found out today at my anatomy scan that we are having baby girl #2 :D


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox :happydance:,hiccups! 

I've just been watching my belly twitch...he is kicking up a storm in there and my belly is twitching when he kicks :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Scarlett forgot to say yday enjoy your two weeks off work! That's gonna be amazing!

Good luck to all those with scans coming up this week!


----------



## Scarlett P

That is frustrating Christina if think finish anti biotics first? 

I finally felt baby on the outside!!! Was only slight, stupid anterior placenta!! But it defo happened, can't wait to see actual movement too, well jell smiley and for hiccups too Jox. 

Thanks Smiley. Still got all the packing to do eeeekk!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Yey for finding out genders and congratulations on your girls Christina and ninja kitty !! sorry to hear of your med problems Christina, agree with Scarlett, finish antibiotics first :hugs: 

good luck to those moving house!

smiley how awesome for seeing movement, my girly did one massive roll which I could see but nothing else since :shrug: 

I did complain to my landlord when he did the inspection last week about her music and he said he'd speak to her about being noisy at night. She obvs just doesn't care all too much :nope: Annoying really she has the same size house as me all to herself so I don't understand why she can't be noisy downstairs where I can't hear it instead of the room next to mine! I've let it go this time (again) but next time I'm phoning police and complaining to landlord again. 

OH back tomorrow :dance: :dance: I can't wait to see him now, had a full meltdown yesterday !


----------



## Christina86

Ohh I forgot to mention also that my scan showed baby at 19w5d yesterday also. So measuring almost a week ahead atm! That's a change as dd1 was usually a week behind.


----------



## smileyfaces

Exciting Scarlett! So nice we are all feeling our bubs more now!

Jemma yaaaay bet you can't wait to get him home tomorrow! What time is he back?


----------



## JemmaLouise

can't wait at all, it's been a long three weeks :( he doesn't know what time yet, all we know is he can't leave until the jobs been signed over and then it's about 4-5 hours drive back home after that :shrug: he reckons about 5 but it's never usually until about 10 :/ he is absolutely dying to get home, don't blame him since he's been doing like 15 hour days manual labour for 21 days straight now :hugs:


----------



## darkriver

Congratulations Ninja!!
I had a massive boot from sky earlier. I was dead shocked haha. I think she approved of me buying a cheese and onion pasty. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## CarlyP

Aww Jox I love the hiccups feeling!!

:happydance: for girl Ninja Kitty!

Christina - I'd finish antibiotics first as well. :hugs:

Jemma - Ring your local council as well and complain about noise pollution, if she keeps doing it she can be fined.
Bet you can't wait to see OH, 3 weeks is such a long time!


----------



## Jox

Hi, hope ur all ok?

Jemma bet u can't wait to see OH. Does he work away often or is he at home more often than not?

I'm having a total lazy day today. If I do too much I'll just be knackered at work!! England playing tonight so work is apparently gonna be rammed!!

Omg girls I'm addicted to watching say yes to the dress lol

6 days till scan lol xx


----------



## CarlyP

Lazy day here too, raining so not much choice. Just put Lego movie on. Hope works not too bad and you're not run off your feet.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Jox said:


> Hi, hope ur all ok?
> 
> Jemma bet u can't wait to see OH. Does he work away often or is he at home more often than not?
> 
> I'm having a total lazy day today. If I do too much I'll just be knackered at work!! England playing tonight so work is apparently gonna be rammed!!
> 
> Omg girls I'm addicted to watching say yes to the dress lol
> 
> 6 days till scan lol xx

Haha I love that program!! Unlucky about the busy nights work but hopefully it'll mean it'll go fast :) 

OH is away a lot in the summer, he prepares a lot of major sporting events so currently doing the Aegon Tennis tournament in London, good money but shit time away :(


----------



## Jox

I'm hoping work is as busy as everyone thinks it's gonna be, will definitely make the night go faster. I don't mind my weekends so much now co I know when I wake up on a Sunday after 2 night shifts that I'm on a new week, 20 weeks tomorrow!!

Must be hard him being away a lot Jemma but helps that the money is good. I wish my OH worked away sometimes lol 

It's not particularly rained here today but it's wet from last nights rain.

Just having a soak in the bath, hope it wakes me up a little bit then do dinner. Need to drop the boys to my sisters for an hr coz I start work at 6 and OH doesn't finish till 6 x


----------



## hunni12

Hi all just popping in. Congrats to the new genders and feeling kicks

I feel slight thumps and now and again. 3 more days until my scan :)


----------



## darkriver

Hey hunni great to see you.

Just had a nap and the dream was bonkers. Dreamt I was getting ready for my csection and it was only until I walked into theatre did i realise I was only 20 weeks and I wasnt ready. The surgeon insisted that baby had to come now and they started chasing through the hospital until I bump into David Cameron and started screaming at him that I hated him.


----------



## CarlyP

How exciting Hunni!! Good to see you!

Dark - :haha: that is so funny!


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox hope work goes quickly with it being busy! My hubby has just gone to the pub...don't know why he's bothering when its just gonna be chocka block!

Exciting for kicks hunni! Hope you are well x

Rain has been torrential here today, been flash floods and everything. Took jack to a birthday party earlier and we got drenched. Was horrid.


----------



## darkriver

Well hate david cameron is true :haha::haha:


----------



## almosthere

Darcley I've had weird dreams too that I had a girl but then when I changed its diaper it was all boy hahaha so funny and weird right?! 

I felt baby kick like 8 times in a row finally it's been like a week with not being sure of any movements.

I am getting big have gained about 11 lbs is that too much already? I think I gained 25 w ds but that was almost 4 years ago when I got pregnant so my metabolism was was a bit better than it is now! I can't believe I'm only 3 sleeps away from my ultrasound to find out health and boy or girl eeek so excited. Today flew by I home Sunday and Monday fly by too...19 weeks on monday!


----------



## Christina86

So tired today! My back is also killing me. I think it's bc of our mattress. I took a quick nap on the couch and slept better there than I have in while. I may sleep on the couch tonight


----------



## Jox

Hi hunni, hope u r well x

Work wasn't as bad as they thought it would be, I didn't think it would be. Was ok tho!

20 weeks!!! Happy 20 weeks scarlet!!! :happydance:

Ds3 has a bday party at 10am (??? What an odd time) in the morning so might take ds2 for some breakfast!! If I can get out of bed that is!! 

Elmo, happy birthday. I hope Uve had a lovely day xx


----------



## almosthere

Christina I was exauhsted today too I hope you get some good sleep even if it means needing to sleep on your cozy couch instead of bed! Do what you have to do the back discomfort is no fun!


----------



## CarlyP

Happy 20 weeks Jox & Scarlett!!

19 weeks for me! Seems crazy, it's flying by.

Christina go mattress shopping, there's nothing worse then an uncomfy mattress.


----------



## Jox

Bang on 20 weeks and OH just felt the baby kick x


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox and Scarlett happy 20 weeks :dance: how special Jox! My DH was feeling today too but of course he stopped kicking and moving as soon as DH put his hands on :haha:

Elmo hope you've had a nice birthday xx

Hope everyone's okay x


----------



## darkriver

Happy 20 weeks girls. Lucy has worms!! I just want to scream. What else is she going to get from that place.


----------



## Scarlett P

Happy 20 weeks Jox and 19 Carly. 

Dark :hugs: poor Lucy. Your dream did make me laugh! 

Elmo hope you've had a lovely time celebrating. 

Hunni good to see you! 

Jemma, hope OH is home safe and sound. 

Smiley hope the packing is going well!

Almost finishing packing for our holiday. We're off tomorrow for 11 nights. There's free wifi but only in reception so if you don't hear from me you know why! Really looking forward to seeing some more gender scans when I get back on here and hope everyone keeps well in the meantime. 

:) xx


----------



## CarlyP

How lovely Jox!

Oh no poor Lucy! :hugs:

Scarlett - Happy 20 weeks! Have a fab holiday! 

Been awake since 4am, this is happening far to often now do you think it's too early for my body to be preparing for night feeds :haha:


----------



## Jox

Have a lovely holiday scarlet, where r u off to? Xx

Ahh poor lucy!! Xx

Not a lot planned here today. Meeting my friend for a coffee after school time but that's it. Might go back to bed for an hr or so after dropping the boys off xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh no Lucy x

Scarlett have an amazing time xx

Jemma are you reunited now?!

Jox I'm exhausted today so I might need a nap too!


----------



## Jox

I've had an hr or 2 on the settee. Will go fetch ds2 in a min then lay back down probably lol xx


----------



## smileyfaces

I had two hours in bed. Still exhausted and got an awful headache but we are moving on Friday and not even packed yet so need to get my act together and get some stuff done


----------



## darkriver

Going to put Lucy to bed and have a nap. Had about 4hrs sleep last night because of lucys new friends making her cry out. I got some medication today and treated her. I will be obsessively working on a cleaning routine until were free of the pests.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Had my anatomy scan this morning & everything looked great! :happydance:
Baby girl is about 11 oz!


----------



## darkriver

Congrats Snowbunnie. Whos next for scans mines on wednesday.


----------



## Jox

Aww that's fab news snow bunnie!! Xx

Mine is Friday dark x


----------



## almosthere

Poor Lucy hope she gets relief soon!

AFM my scan is tomorrow can't waittttt! I hope baby looks nice and healthy and happy in there tomorrow it's 830 am so bright and early so thrilled! Eeeek!


----------



## darkriver

good luck tomorrow .


----------



## CarlyP

Lovely Snow!

Mines not until a week on Friday, it can't come quick enough!


----------



## smileyfaces

Yay lots of scans this week!


----------



## almosthere

Sno great news! :)


----------



## hunni12

Scan at 8 am tomorrow.

10 hrs!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck today hunni!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Morning Ladies, finally got my OH back :dance: would have answered you guys sooner but we've been reuniting :blush: agh I've missed him so much !! 

Anyway I can't remember a lot of what I've just read :dohh: 

Scarlett I hope you have lovely holibobs :hugs:

:dance: Yay for all 20 weekers hitting halfway !!

Sn0wbunnie, great news about your scan :hugs: Glad alls looking good!

Good luck for all scans today, mines tomorrow, can't wait to see my baby girl again :cloud9: She has been a lot more noticeably active these past few days which is amazing! Let's hope our second half of pregnancy goes as fast as these first 20 weeks because I can't wait to see everyone's babies :happydance: <3


----------



## darkriver

what time is your scan Jemma? Mines at 11am


----------



## CarlyP

:happydance: Hunni! Let us know!

Jemma - Glad you had a good night :winkwink: 


School run to do, OH is ill in bed with swolen glands and a temp, so lots of tidying and playing nurse for me today!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Carly, sorry to hear oh is unwell :( hopefully he is better soon :hugs:

dark ours are so close, mine is at 10:40, then have a consultant appt in the afternoon but I need to check what time that is. Does anyone know what the consultant is for? :shrug:


----------



## Pippylu

Yay for everyone's scans! 

Just had my follow up my obs this afternoon, got to have another scan...definitely 2 girls!!! So Ramzi was WRONG! I'm so excited and OH is not as disappointed as he made out he would be, actually he didn't seem disappointed at all. I told him it is his lot in life to surrounded by beautiful women lol. I'm booked for C-section on 12th October, which is 4 months tomorrow!

Have ordered a Britax safe n sound car seat (getting a hand me down from my sister as well), picked out a cot (they are sharing for now) and also a tall boy. Going to the government vehicle auctions tomorrow to bid on a 4WD, so hopefully we will have car with more than 3 seats soon too :)

Have shortlisted names down to Emilia, Freja, Sophia & Evie...although I think Evie's really popular now, so will have to think about that. I'm personally leaning towards Emilia and Freja, just waiting on OH to say what he prefers.


----------



## darkriver

Are you having a section Jemma? I am seeing an obstriction and consultant on the 1st July.


----------



## smileyfaces

Hope he gets well soon Carly!

Jemma there's loads of reasons for seeing consultant, could be anything! Did you have any issues in your last pregnancy? Does it not say in your notes from your booking appointment why you are under a consultant?


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi everyone! Have read so much! Love that everyone is having their scans :) 

Hope today's scans go well can't wait to here!!

Congratulations on the little lady twinnies!!

I had consultant this morning it was a ridiculously pointless appointment with a long wait time. Basically just said same as last time, start the injections at 28 weeks? Lol what a waste of time. 

Dark what a nightmare Lucy having worms!! I would be w wreck lol I'm terrible for such things. Hope they clear up soon the poor babe it can't be nice. 

Here's latest bump pic :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## JemmaLouise

Congratulations Pippy on your little ladies <3 

My last pregnancy was as easy as it gets, this time the only thing they have mentioned is my bmi sticking me (unfairly!) in the obese category! Is that reason enough to have consultant care? I'm perfectly healthy other than that :shrug: 

Elmo what a lovely bump! Did you have a nice birthday? x


----------



## CarlyP

Yey congratulations Pippy!

I'm not sure about your consultant Jemma, could you not ring the secretary up and ask what it's for?

Lovely bump Elmo :)


----------



## hunni12

So I am team :pink:!!!!! I am so happy. Baby was measuring fine and all. 

I cannot believe I got my girl!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160614_091200.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## CupCakeFairy

Hi,

Seems I may be a little late to the party!!:haha: Any space for one more? 

Due Nov 22nd :)


----------



## Jox

Pippy, woohoo for 2 girls!! How exciting!!! Names r love,y, is freja the same as Freya?

Congrats hunni and ur girl too!!!! 

Jemma, may just be the one appt to do with ur bmi, doesn't mean ill be consultant led. Let us know what they say xx

Hi cupcakefairy X

I can't remember what else Ive read, sorry!! Xx


----------



## Jox

Oh and pippy!!!! Looks like the twins will be our first arrivals!!! Xx


----------



## CarlyP

Hunni - So pleased for you how lovely :)

Welcome cupcake!


----------



## smileyfaces

Congrats hunni!

Welcome cupcake.x

Elmo lovely bump :)

Jemma yes could well be due to bmi x


----------



## CupCakeFairy

Thanks! :) 

Might take a few days to catch up on things! 

Hope you're all well!? X


----------



## JemmaLouise

Hi Cupcakefairy and welcome to the party :hugs: Congratulations on your pregnancy 

hunni, yay for team pink! wow so many girls at the moment!

I'll keep you informed about the consultant, it's not until afternoon tomorrow anyway :shrug:


----------



## darkriver

Welcome always room for cake!:haha::haha:

Just hit me I am technically at the halfway point in this pregnancy due to having a section at 39 weeks. So exciting haha. Skye has been so active today. Even feeling strong kicks. She must have been lazy yesterday haha.


----------



## almosthere

So we are team....GIRL! I am so excited one of each for us the scan went lovely baby looks healthy has all fingers and toes so thrilled :) because we have genetic issues in family that could happen we have a scan scheduled for 28 weeks the next countdown begins! I still can't believe we can make girls hehe :)


----------



## almosthere

Hunni congrats on your girl! It makes it feel more real to me knowing the gender

Oh and it turns out I do have an anterior placenta again I had this weird feeling my early scan was wrong because I only feel movements lower left and upper right it's right in the middle of my stomach so I can feel some but it's going to be harder bummed but they said 50 50 chance of it happening every time


----------



## CarlyP

:happydance: almost, so happy for you!


----------



## darkriver

Yay almost. Welcome to the girl club.


----------



## Jox

Aww congrats almost!!! Seems lots of girls at the mo!!!


----------



## CarlyP

I must be the last to have mine :haha:


----------



## JemmaLouise

congratulations almost :hugs: 

wow we going to need some more blue scans to even things up a bit! :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Congrats on your girl Almost :)


----------



## missfrick

Pippylu said:


> Yay for everyone's scans!
> 
> Just had my follow up my obs this afternoon, got to have another scan...definitely 2 girls!!! So Ramzi was WRONG! I'm so excited and OH is not as disappointed as he made out he would be, actually he didn't seem disappointed at all. I told him it is his lot in life to surrounded by beautiful women lol. I'm booked for C-section on 12th October, which is 4 months tomorrow!
> 
> Have ordered a Britax safe n sound car seat (getting a hand me down from my sister as well), picked out a cot (they are sharing for now) and also a tall boy. Going to the government vehicle auctions tomorrow to bid on a 4WD, so hopefully we will have car with more than 3 seats soon too :)
> 
> Have shortlisted names down to Emilia, Freja, Sophia & Evie...although I think Evie's really popular now, so will have to think about that. I'm personally leaning towards Emilia and Freja, just waiting on OH to say what he prefers.

This is so exciting! I have a Freya, I will warn you it's quickly becoming an incredibly popular name - went from not on the charts when I named her in March 2015 to being one of BabyCenter's predicted Top Girls names of 2016. That being said, I (obviously) think it's a great name and that you should totally go for it!


----------



## missfrick

CupCake - we are due-date buddies!

Ladies - I moved out of my house and into my parents this weekend - OMG kill me! Three weeks until we get keys to the new house. It's so hard moving pregnant with not much help from anyone - I can only lift so much and poor DH has done most of the work. I've already told him if we ever move again we are hiring movers - this was too insane!

I have my first clothing show this coming Monday so I have something to look forward to and keep me busy in the meantime until I get my gender scan - I think I'm one of the last (July 7)

Did anyone's nub theory end up being wrong? Very much was a girl nub but I'm still holding on to the small chance it might be a boy?


----------



## CupCakeFairy

We are! Thats cool!!

I don't have a gender scan booked, but waiting for my 20 week ultrasound, which I want to be the 7th, too!! I think I'll be adding to all these girls though!!

&#128515;


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Pippy, Hunni & Almost congrats on your girls!


Welcome cupcakefairy!


----------



## almosthere

Yes it seems we have lots of girls in the making! Haha. The specialist wants me to be open to to a possible c-section I'm totally bummed I really want to go natural she said the size of the baby could be the decision maker maybe having a girl will give me a shot at a natural if she's smaller than ds.


----------



## hunni12

Congrats almost!

So many girls!!


----------



## darkriver

Good Luck Jemma for today. x


----------



## CarlyP

Miss Frick - :hugs: it will be worth it though in 3 weeks time! 

Couldn't see baby's nub on my scan so can't help there. 

Cupacake - Why are you thinking girl? I am too, only because this pregnancy has mimicked DD's.


Jemma - Good luck today :happydance:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Don't know what it is about scan days but I get so nervous, always in a flap something will be wrong. I need to chill but nervousness sets off my IBS and then I get more in a flap lol 

Anyway good luck dark on your scan too :hugs:


----------



## Pippylu

Thanks everyone and congrats on the girls Almost & Hunni!!! Girls everywhere!

Welcome Cupcake! It's never too late to join :flower:

Your bump is lovely Elmo! I need to take a 20 week pic, I've been pretty slack on the bump pics...I think because it's slow to grow.

Jox it is the same but is the old Scandinavian spelling of the name. My mum is 1/2 Swedish, so thought it would be a nice way to honor part of my heritage.

Missfrick, it's so hard with names now...so many I've liked for years have become really popular. I love Freya/Freja, it's old fashioned but feels modern as well.

Neither of my nubs were visible unfortunately but the Ramzi theory was wrong for both of them.

Good luck Jemma!


----------



## darkriver

Still waiting to be seen. Twenty minutes late. Hope it doesnt clash with my 12oclock scan.


----------



## CarlyP

Good luck Dark, hope all goes well.


----------



## darkriver

One scan down now the big one. My baby isnt photogenic unfortunately ><


----------



## JemmaLouise

Was a bit of a wait to see the midwife but all done now :thumbup: everything is where and as it should be, so that's a relief :cloud9: She was also confirmed girl, obvs we knew but wanted to double check haha quite the little performer my daughter, very wriggly bubs :D


----------



## KatieSweet

Just popping in to say congrats to everyone who's had gender scans lately! Can't believe it's been all girls! Fantastic! :happydance:


----------



## JemmaLouise

Here she is :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20160615_121938.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## almosthere

Ahhh jemma adorable she looks like a cute little girl already!


----------



## almosthere

Dark hope your next scan goes well good luck!


----------



## CarlyP

Aw so cute Jemma!


----------



## darkriver

Hi everything went okay. Baby healthy. I will update witah a pic later


----------



## smileyfaces

Yay dark and jemma for good scans :)


----------



## smileyfaces

21 weeks for me today!


----------



## CarlyP

Good to hear Dark :)

Happy 21 weeks Smiley!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Happy 21 weeks smiley :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

Have to catch up later but had the early Organ Screening today (due to chickenpox) and everything looks and sounds normal :happydance: Oh and looks like we're team :blue: again! :D


----------



## wtt :)

Happy 21 weeks smiley! Glad the scan went well river! :D


----------



## darkriver

My healthy baby. Look at the picture you can see she is smiling or at least thats what I think:haha:
 



Attached Files:







13423903_742489915888491_1989497981679403189_n (1).jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CarlyP

Wtt - Glad all looks ok and congrats for baby boy!

Dark - Aw, yep that looks like a smile :)


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Just wanted to pop on and say congratulation for all the 20 week scans! And so many girls! Have been keeping up with reading this thread but still don't feel really engaged with this pregnancy until we have our 20 week fetal medicine appointment... 29th of this month.


----------



## JemmaLouise

dark, lovely scan picture :dance:

wtt, congratulations on team blue :hugs: 

update on the consultant appt, it was to do with my bmi, standard practice with anyone over 30 bmi apparently. but not high enough to have the glucose test which is fab! basically just a lecture on eating healthy and be careful not to pile on the pounds :haha: not really worth the 90 minute wait but least my mind is at rest. I weighed this morning and am on an 8lb gain so I'm happy with that.


----------



## smileyfaces

Glad it went well jemma. My bmi is 33 so I'm obese too! I've but 7lb on so far which I'm pleased with!

Did your oh go to your scan too?


----------



## Christina86

Omg. My poor arms! I had to do the 3hr gtt today. Haven't eaten since 6pm. Starving. But on top of it all I am not easy to get blood from. So I've been poked so many times my arms are slightly bruised. And my right arm bled a lot after. Sigh. I hope to never have to do that again. 

I want food!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Forgot to say congrats WTT on team blue :)


----------



## JemmaLouise

Christina, get yourself something really nice to eat :hugs: 

smiley, yeah he took the whole day off work :cloud9: was really lovely to have him there this time <3 hopefully we can maintain our fairly decent weight gains during our pregnancies, I don't want to have to lose loads at the end :nope:


----------



## darkriver

Found my pram. I just cant decide whether to have it in red or purple but £299 for all the bits.
https://www.mothercare.com/Joie-Chr...clusive-to-Mothercare*/711760,default,pd.html


----------



## Jox

Yay for fab scans Jemma and dark X

Happy 21 weeks smiley X

Congrats wtt on ur boy X

Dark, lovely pushchair, I'd been torn between the red and purple too lol X

It's my friends 30th tomorrow and I'm suppose to be going to hers when OH is at work to put balloons and banners up on the front off her house (she's been on holiday and gets back tonight) and it's thunder and lightening!!!!! Looks like I'm gonna get wet!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Lovely dark x

Uh oh Jox its been thundering here too. Can you not just put the banners on the inside of the windows instead?!


----------



## Jox

It was only spitting when we got there so wasn't too bad. Her mum had already put some up so we just filled the living room with balloons lol friend was gonna go put the banners on her car this morning x

My scan tomorrow, nice and early at 9am xx


----------



## darkriver

Grr just had a phone call from one of the community midwives to say that St Micheals hasnt recieved my blood tests and I need to go and get them redone today. 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Jox.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I did have a lovely birthday thank you ladies!

Huni and almost congratulations on baby girls!!

Welcome cupcake fairy! :) 

Missfrick I don't hold too much stock in nub theory unless it's actually at the scan and not just based on a scan pic so could go either way! X

Almost, obviously your docs know better than I do but I just can't get my head around them wanting you to have a section based on your ds being 7lb 9, it's really no weight at all even for a tiny lady, I know some very very Petite ladies size 6 or less (uk) so I believe that's around a size zero in US and under 5 feet tall who have delivered that size, maybe you have an unusually small pelvis though? Did your mother have any problems delivering you or do you have sisters who have had problems? Xx

Aw thanks pippy lets see your bump!!

Jemma lovely scan pic of little lady :) 

Dark glad scan went well lovely pic :)

WTT - so glad all is ok after the chicken pox what a relief for you! And yay for your boy :)

Hopeful I hope it comes around soon for you and that all can be well so that you can begin to enjoy this special
Time xx

Smiley happy 21 weeks for yesterday!! I love it when your week changes as it means I'm not far behind haha X 

Dark I just had a look at the pram and to be honest I can't decide either! I THINK probably the purple I would go for. How annoying about your bloods I hate it when that happens.

Jox!!!! Hope scan has gone well babe xxx


----------



## Jox

I'm the same about the size of the baby almost. Did u have a difficult delivery with DS? Xx


----------



## missfrick

There are SO many girls! Congrats to you all! (Oh, on the boys too lol!)

Sn0w - we had a lot of girls March 2015 too, didn't we?


----------



## almosthere

Dark how frustrating 

I get blood work my third test for fifths since I was rexposed my last one came back good still and my us showed no anemia in the baby


----------



## almosthere

Elmo it's more because I had 4th degree tearing than my son's size but the specialist did say i should base it on if the baby is bigger than my son as well. They are worried I can damage my sphincter muscle more. My mom didn't have issues she's done natural and c section.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

So quiet in here today! 

I wonder if it could have had more to do with his position almost than his size and your size? Perhaps he was face up or hand a hand up by his face. Either way I hope you get the delivery you would prefer xx


----------



## CarlyP

Dark how annoying!

Almost - Will you be having growth scans?

I have changed my anatomy scan to Saturday 25th 4pm, a day later because we got an email from school and DD's sports day starts at the same time and we didn't want to miss it as it's her first one.


----------



## almosthere

Not growth scans but I have to get one more scan st 28 weeks with the specialty for hydrocephalus it's from dh side of the family


----------



## almosthere

Elmo I def think it was from ds position his head was comming out crooked prob touching his shoulder I totally want to do natural again haha


----------



## sn0wbunnie

missfrick said:


> There are SO many girls! Congrats to you all! (Oh, on the boys too lol!)
> 
> Sn0w - we had a lot of girls March 2015 too, didn't we?

Yes we did!

I am such a proud mama today. My 15 month old went pee on her potty for the first time! :happy dance: 

Who's next for a scan? Carly???


----------



## Pickles99

Anyone had bronchitis while pregnant? It's kicking my butt.... feeling really weak and still having shortness of breath after a week!!!!


----------



## Christina86

Pickles99 said:


> Anyone had bronchitis while pregnant? It's kicking my butt.... feeling really weak and still having shortness of breath after a week!!!!

I've had it twice already this pregnancy. It sucks and took me 2-3weeks to get over. Hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Christina86

WE HAVE STEPS! I'm so excited. Dd is not fully walking but taking steps occasionally on her own. And when she does she has a huge smile on her face. 

On the baby front. I've actually had a few BH today. I've walked around so much my lower back feels like it's on fire and my feet are swollen. Can we like turn the heat off outside? I'm done with this weather.


----------



## Pippylu

Congratulations on the milestones with your lo's snow & christina!

I ordered the last of my nursery furniture - a chest of drawers and a shelf, should arrive next week. We're picking up the cot this weekend. Can't wait to set the room up.

My MIL arrives tomorrow for 10 days, she's a total ocd neat freak...no one's clean is her kinda clean, so I've got lots of cleaning to do when I get home from work tonight. Other than that she is awesome so I've just got remember that when I'm cleaning in the middle of the night lol.

Have put together a 16/18/20 week bump collage...the 20 week one I took this morning so is really 20+2. I've popped this week for sure, didn't really notice it as much until I took the photo today!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2016-06-17_16-02-22.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jox

Just a quick one. Here for my scan. All fine so far and she's definitely a she!!! Being naughty tho and can't get a good angle to look at her heart so I'm just having a wonder before going back xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Already said it but hurrah again for your healthy scan Jox! Xx

21 weeks today for me! :) hope everyone is well?

I have such bad hayfever today! Excitingly though I have a decorater in painting the nursery :)


----------



## Jox

Blimey pippy, u look amazing!! Where r u hiding those little girls?!!

All good at my scan. Here's our pics xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## KatieSweet

sn0wbunnie said:


> Who's next for a scan? Carly???

Lynny's got hers on the 20th and mine's Wednesday. No gender reveal though, I am sticking with team :yellow: #partypooper :lol:

Wtt, congrats on :blue: 
Welcome cupcake fairy! 
Pippy, you look amazing. Wut! Beautiful bump!


----------



## darkriver

Pickles99 said:


> Anyone had bronchitis while pregnant? It's kicking my butt.... feeling really weak and still having shortness of breath after a week!!!!

Not bronchitis but I have a heart condition so know hard it is. Hope you feel better soon.
Good luck to all scans.


----------



## darkriver

I have decided to book a 4d scan for my birthday :D. I am 28 in two months and think it will cheer me up as my birthdays get ignored alot.


----------



## Jox

That's a lovely idea dark x

Happy 21 weeks elmo xx


----------



## almosthere

Jox lovely scan so cute! Glad all is well hope they got to check out tn at heart of hers silly girl.

Pippy you are so tiny I feel huge haha.

Being bad going to have have a turkey sandwitch for lunch just going to zap it in the microwave to be safe it's fresh roasted at the place daily


----------



## almosthere

So I'm so nervous ds lead test for his 3 year check up came back high I'm in shock. They did the finger prick to test on Tuesday got results late yesterday just got blood retested today through his arm he was so brave I'm just so worried it's from our house but hoping it's cross contamination.


----------



## darkriver

Good Luck for your LBs test.

Guess who is 20 weeks. Woohoo. At half way point.


----------



## Jox

Almost I hope everything is ok with ur little boys blood test x

Yes they did eventually get to check her heart after we had a little wonder x

I hope u all have a lovely weekend. I'm off work tonight and out for my bfs 30th. I'm tired just thinking about it lol xx


----------



## JemmaLouise

Happy 21 weeks Elmo for yesterday and happy 20 weeks dark :hugs: 

Jox, lovely scan pictures I'm glad everything went well :hugs: 

Pippy, I wouldn't believe you were having twins from that picture! Wow! 

Nothing exciting happening over here, we've officially decided on a middle name for bean which so far people are saying is really pretty so we're pleased with it :D She is starting to move loads now, I'm getting a feel for her pattern too :cloud9:


----------



## almosthere

Thanks hopefully only 2 more sleeps I'll have to get tested as well if there is exposure confirmed on monday


----------



## almosthere

Dark congrats on hitting the halfway point!

Jox hope you enjoyed celebrating last night


----------



## Jox

Aww what have u chosen Jemma? So many names can go with lily and sounds so pretty xx

Almost it's tonight we go out. I'll have to go for a sleep this afternoon tho if I'm gonna survive past 10pm lol xx


----------



## almosthere

Oh sorry jox I'm also tired I can't read clearly this am ds woke me up at 630 am haha


----------



## smileyfaces

Sorry been AWOL. Will catch up soon xxx


----------



## darkriver

smileyfaces said:


> Sorry been AWOL. Will catch up soon xxx

Hope your okay.


----------



## JemmaLouise

Jox I hope you have a lovely evening out! :D 

Smiley, hope the move is going well, I know it's stressful but hang in there hun, once you're settled you can relax! :hugs:

The name we have chosen is Lily Harper, it didn't sound like it went initially but OH loves it and I really love it now too <3


----------



## Jox

Lily Harper is lovely!!! Harper is the sort of name id chose for a first name, love it x

Smiley, I hope the move is going ok xx


----------



## almosthere

Very pretty name!


----------



## CarlyP

Jox - Lovely scan and I'm glad little miss decided to behave :haha: 

Pippy - You have such a neat bump!

Almost - Hope your DS is ok. What is a lead test?

Smiley - I hope the move is going well :)

I hope everyone is having a lovely fathers day too!


----------



## CarlyP

Jemma- lovely name. I am useless at names everyone keeps asking and nothing is popping into my head at all!


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Lovely name Jemma - our little one is Lily Eva after her great grandmother. 

Hope everyone has had a lovely Father's Day with their OH. 

Went for a scan yesterday at 18 weeks as still not feeling too engaged with it all - DH agreed it would give us a chance to check everything out for ourselves and to actually see a scan instead of them intently studying a screen and us not being part of it. Was lovely to see baby. He was active and measuring almost 2 weeks ahead so growth is not an issue. Had good measurements of everything and she showed us a glimpse of all his organs and heart and said everything looked fine. So pleased - have been trying to work on names today but no inspiration as yet!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JemmaLouise

Hopeful yay for a lovely scan :hugs: it's always lovely to see baby isn't title :D I'm glad everything looks good ! 

I'm so glad we got the name situation out the way as names are hard man! We did consider Harper as a first name but we loved Lily more so it was bumped to second name. We are very pleased we managed to agree because we are so different on names :haha: 

It's been very quiet in here recently. I know at this stage of pregnancy there isn't much to chat about. How is everyone feeling and are we getting more movements?? On some occasions I can feel kicks outside and actually SEEN the odd roll, it's amazing! :dance:


----------



## darkriver

Good luck for today Jox. 
Congrats hopeful.
I am feeling rough. I didnt have as much sleep as I would have liked. :wacko: Baby is constantly moving. She is none stop.


----------



## CarlyP

Hopeful - Lovely scan! 

I'm only feeling the odd kick here and there, thought I was getting a few braxton hicks on Saturday they went on nearly all afternoon then I remembered Smiley has them so knew it was normal. 

Me and OH went to a charity hockey match (OH played) on Saturday for a family that lost their daughter age 3, her heart just stopped :cry: it was so sad but wonderful to see all of the support they have. 

OH has the day off today so going to try and convince him to go look at cribs/prams, DD needs nappies for baby born and I think the prem nappies work so will need a mothercare I think.


----------



## smileyfaces

I have read everything but can't remember everything! We moved house this weekend so been mega busy and mega stressed.

Jox glad all went well at the scan :dance: 

Jemma...lovely name! I love Harper. Gorgeous name. Wish we could choose a name but so difficult 

Pippy gorgeous bump! Very neat! Would never guess you were carrying twins!

Almost...hope your son is okay??? Never heard of a lead test! Let's hope it was just a bad test that was contaminated?!

Hope everyone is okay. Sorry can't remember much more xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Omg Carly that's so sad :cry: hope they raised lots of money! Good luck shopping!


----------



## KatieSweet

Hopeful - I'm so pleased you had a lovely scan and everything was ok! Good for you for getting one. 

Jemma - Lily Harper is a wonderful name! 

Carly - sad situation with the 3 yo girl. Gosh :( 

Dark - hopefully you'll catch up on some z's soon! 

Hope everyone had a lovely father(-to-be)'s day! Xx


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Thanks everyone! Found out we've got an anterior placenta but have felt this one kick from 11 weeks. But have noticed it's mostly to the sides of my tummy.


----------



## Christina86

I am 20w2d today. 
I can't believe I'm half way! I don't know whether or not to be freaked out I'm already half way or excited lol.


----------



## darkriver

Christina86 said:


> I am 20w2d today.
> I can't believe I'm half way! I don't know whether or not to be freaked out I'm already half way or excited lol.

I am 50/50 lol. Time seems to be flying by. My daughter breaks up for summer holidays in 3 weeks and then that will fly by. I will be 31 weeks when she goes back.:shrug:. It just doesnt feel enough time.


----------



## Christina86

darkriver said:


> Christina86 said:
> 
> 
> I am 20w2d today.
> I can't believe I'm half way! I don't know whether or not to be freaked out I'm already half way or excited lol.
> 
> I am 50/50 lol. Time seems to be flying by. My daughter breaks up for summer holidays in 3 weeks and then that will fly by. I will be 31 weeks when she goes back.:shrug:. It just doesnt feel enough time.Click to expand...

It didn't go this fast with dd! I felt like the 9 months dragged on by. This time I feel like I blinked and I am half way. It's insane. 

Well I'm off to rest as I have a headache. Figure since I had to leave work early as dd is sick again I'll take advantage and rest while she is napping


----------



## almosthere

Hopeful I feel my kicks mostly on the sides too let's hope our placental being anterior don't make us need c section if we want natural I want a go at natural again if you want a c-section is won't matter.

Thanks for the well wishes for my liam ladies he had a contaminated finger prick woohoo I almost cried when the nurse called. For those of you who almost rent familiar lead can be found in old homes and if children age 5 and under eat and inhale the chips or dust with lead it can actually be fatal and if not fatal it can cause mental disabilities that are irreversible it's quiet scarey. Luckily it was. false alarm I'm going to refuse finger prick so from now on and have his blood tests be through the arm only he did so well with it!

Had my 20 week appt for my little princess she was 11 ounces last week at my scan and today she was moving like crazy my dr said she couldn't believe it but I couldn't feel her since I have an anterior placenta bummer! Hoping this week is my last fifths disease blood test but I may have one more two weeks from now then I'll be in the clear! 8 weeks until my next ultrasound eeek! :)

Christina hope your headache calms down for you.


----------



## smileyfaces

Almost that's such good news that the test was wrong!


----------



## darkriver

Hi everyone. My little one was a bit of a monkey and was obviously hiding behind the placenta. Her movements were less strong and she was quiet. I booked a 4d scan for 28 weeks as my birthday present :)


----------



## CarlyP

Almost - Glad all is ok! How worrying for you.

Dark - Lovely present for yourself.


----------



## Bay

Hello ladies, hope everyone has been well. I'd like to quickly update that we are expecting a girl. Husband and I are so happy we have not stopped doing high-fives since the scan. Anyway, that's all from me. All the best to everyone.


----------



## darkriver

Bay said:


> Hello ladies, hope everyone has been well. I'd like to quickly update that we are expecting a girl. Husband and I are so happy we have not stopped doing high-fives since the scan. Anyway, that's all from me. All the best to everyone.

Congrats :)


----------



## KatieSweet

Congrats Bay! :flower:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Congrats on your girl bay!

So I got a call from my doc on Friday about the anatomy scan that I THOUGHT went well. Turns out there's are 3 "normal variants." I have an eccentric cord insertion where the cord is inserted into the placenta in the back rather than the side.

Baby girl has an echogenic intracardiac focus on her heart AND a benign cyst on her brain. I was hysterical when I heard the news. My doc said this is all normal & nothing to really worry about. Surprisingly enough, the stories I've read on google have all had great outcomes: the issues have resolved themselves & the babies turned out perfectly healthy. 

To put me more at ease I am going to meet with a genetic counselor to get more info & will be having follow up ultrasounds. I am optimistic, but still scared! Prayers would be appreciated!


----------



## darkriver

Positive prayers Snow. How worrying. Hopefully it will be a positive outcome for you :)


----------



## almosthere

Sno I am sorry to hear the news I have also read those cysts can go away on their own I'm the womb so fx! Hopefully all will go well I'm sure they will monitor your little baby closely :)

Bay congrats on on a girl so exciting another girl to our thread! I wonder how many girls vs boys seems like girl power on here haha.


----------



## KatieSweet

So sorry Snow, I hope with careful monitoring the outcome will give you a healthy and strong baby girl! Keep us posted! Will think positive thoughts for you and your girl xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs Snow. My son had a cyst on his liver and an enlarged gallbladder during my whole pregnancy and then once he was born they were back to normal within days, literally. Try not to worry too much, these things really can just correct themselves!


----------



## CarlyP

Bay said:


> Hello ladies, hope everyone has been well. I'd like to quickly update that we are expecting a girl. Husband and I are so happy we have not stopped doing high-fives since the scan. Anyway, that's all from me. All the best to everyone.

Congratulations Bay!



sn0wbunnie said:


> Congrats on your girl bay!
> 
> So I got a call from my doc on Friday about the anatomy scan that I THOUGHT went well. Turns out there's are 3 "normal variants." I have an eccentric cord insertion where the cord is inserted into the placenta in the back rather than the side.
> 
> Baby girl has an echogenic intracardiac focus on her heart AND a benign cyst on her brain. I was hysterical when I heard the news. My doc said this is all normal & nothing to really worry about. Surprisingly enough, the stories I've read on google have all had great outcomes: the issues have resolved themselves & the babies turned out perfectly healthy.
> 
> To put me more at ease I am going to meet with a genetic counselor to get more info & will be having follow up ultrasounds. I am optimistic, but still scared! Prayers would be appreciated!

Sorry to hear that Snow, especially when you think all is fine :hugs: sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Jemma Harper was my girls name along with Peyton and Quinn and we are considering Harper as the middle name for our boy as its unisex! 

Pippy you are so dinky to say you have twins in there! :) 

Almost so glad the test was wrong! 

Happy 20 weeks Christina! 

Smiley I'm glad the move is over and you can get settled 

Congrats on your girlie Bay!

Snow - wow that must have been some very frightening news for you to hear, I'm very glad that these things sound to have a happy outcome but understandable for you to feel concerns. I hope that everything will be just fine xxx

Dark, we have booked a 4D scan as well, think I will be about 27 weeks! We have never had one before I cannot wait!!! X


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Thinking of you snowbunnie- horrible time waiting for scans but it sounds like googling has given you some comfort. I have found that googling actually helped calm me down for my scans. 

Almost - good to know your getting the same pattern of kicks as me. It's mostly to the side but I'm starting to feel squirming in the middle from time to time so baby is obv getting stronger. Can anterior placentas cause increased risk of c section? Was exploring the need for c section anyway due to DD needing forceps as she became stuck and I have a small frame (a lot of weight on that small frame though).


----------



## almosthere

Elmo that's exciting to have a scan to look forward to!

Hopeful they can if they are too close to cervix as it can cause dangerous bleeding to mother. I'm assuming frequent scans will occur to check to make sure the placenta hasn't lowered they say 2cm close or closer to cervix is the danger zone and my obgyn said the placenta can move. Funny bc I don't remember learning this with ds.

Tonight I saw my stomach move I've had some maybe some but this was definite so exciting and right in lower center of my stomach so possibly through the placenta. Almost teared up just feel so great full to get this experience for a second time and to have a healthy baby :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Hopeful...anterior placenta doesn't require a csection. It is very common :)

Almost...i don think the placenta can move down, only upwards as far as I'm aware. And yaaay for seeing movements! So exciting :)


----------



## darkriver

Happy 22 weeks smiley :D.

Woke up from the oddest dream. It was a funny one but still. :haha:


----------



## CarlyP

Happy 22 weeks smiley!


----------



## smileyfaces

Thank you both!


----------



## Jox

Hi all, hope ur all ok. Ive read but forgot most, sorry.

Snow, how scary to learn all of that, good that most things will rectify themselves tho!!

Happy 22 week smiley. I really can't believe where the weeks r going!!!

All fine here. Nothing much to report. Consultant tomorrow so will hopefully get my proper plan for the next 17 weeks xx


----------



## smileyfaces

You have just reminded me Jox that I had a consultant appointment today...oops! Must rearrange.


----------



## KatieSweet

Hi ladies! 

Quick update from me as I had my 20 week scan today! We are still team :yellow: #sorrynotsorry and baby is doing fantastic! 
Growing nicely, all its organs are developing correctly, lots of movement, etc. We're very relieved. I've always had a very cautious attitude about this pregnancy but this will finally help me to really, really enjoy it and believe it. Can't wait to start the nursery and shopping for baby now! 

Question - they're saying baby is a bit bigger, about 3 days ahead, so that would put me at 20+2 instead of 19+6. Should I adjust my ticker or would you say leave it as is? 

Finally, I've started feeling movement a little here and there at night, and since yesterday its gotten more pronounced! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







SEO_0028_crop.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jox

That's lovely news Katie!! If things work the same for u as it does here ur due date will stay exactly what u was given at ur 12 week scan whether baby measures big or small they don't adjust it xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Great news Katie! No need to adjust your due date! I'm gonna guess boy for you :D


----------



## KatieSweet

Thanks Jox and Smiley! Will keep my ticker as is :) 
Haha it's funny, I dream all the time that it's a girl, but I have a feeling it's a boy. We'll see!


----------



## CarlyP

Aw lovely Katie. It's nice to see a team yellow, it's so rare nowadays.


----------



## twickywabbit

Sorry ladies been on vacation for a week so not much posting or lurking on here. Had my 20 week scan yesterday and yes still definitely a girl :). She wouldn't tell me anything other than where stuff was like her face, spine, girly bits haha, etc. she wouldn't even tell me how big she was...and she was rough so my belly is sore today. Oh well. I'm sure I'll find out everything at my next appt.


----------



## Bay

Hi Snowbunnie, they picked up 2 cysts on my 3.5yo's brain when i was about 20 weeks pregnant with him. It took a while to disappear, but it did before he was born. And it did not affect him at all. I hope this helps reassure you a little. All the best :hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Hope everyone is well? :flower: very quiet here lately x


----------



## darkriver

I am good. Baby is so active. I actually felt her under my ribs last night. i never knew she was that big:haha::haha:. I have my final anemia scan tomorrow.


----------



## CarlyP

I'm just sat wondering why I'm not doing washing :haha: 

DS is on his first school trip sleepover tonight, I'm quite nervous, I know he'll be fine it's just he's never not here.


----------



## KatieSweet

Halfway point reached! :happydance:
Doing well, baby's moving around as I write this. :cloud9:
Trying to get a bit productive today. It's bloody hot out so I feel pretty sluggish at times! 

Yesterday after our 20 week scan, DH immediately went to work on the nursery, haha. It was quite adorable!


----------



## Jox

That's cute Katie X

Dark, it's fab for the good movements. I love it. My friend actually saw my belly move earlier lol

Has my consultant appt today. Still wasn't my consultant so thought I'd have a fight on but nope, 2 weekly growth scans starting in a couple of weeks!! Would of been at 25+ weeks but no clinic that day so first growth scan is 24+4 (3 weeks today). Then it's 2 weekly so everything will start flying by lol

Not sure I said the other day but Monday we went and put the deposit down on our pram  xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Great news for your scans Jox!


----------



## almosthere

Dark that's pretty high for movement amazing isn't it?! I wonder if my little girls foot was stuck near my ribs right under my right breast it hurt so bad for a minute and I had to sit and atop washing dishes then it went away haha they are beating us up in there. I haven't felt too much movement compared to last week she easy moving like crazy but hopefully it's just because of my anterior placenta.

Hope all are well today is my last day of school with my kiddos then tomorrow I clean up the class with my cotes cheers can't wait to get to relax soon. It also my birthday today so will dine out the weekend and maybe see shallows with dh


----------



## smileyfaces

Happy birthday almost xx


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Happy birthday almost! 

Smiley - I know anterior placenta doesn't require c section but I am heading towards one as I had problems with DD getting stuck. I don't know if having an anterior placenta will push them towards not offering one to me and making me give birth naturally which I don't want.

Baby has been really wriggly today - can feel kicks in the left groin and right groin. Have pretty much had movement all day - not enough to feel from the outside!

Less than a week until my fetal medicine appt and to see this little one!


----------



## KatieSweet

Happy birthday, almost!


----------



## kls9503

KatieSweet said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Quick update from me as I had my 20 week scan today! We are still team :yellow: #sorrynotsorry and baby is doing fantastic!
> Growing nicely, all its organs are developing correctly, lots of movement, etc. We're very relieved. I've always had a very cautious attitude about this pregnancy but this will finally help me to really, really enjoy it and believe it. Can't wait to start the nursery and shopping for baby now!
> 
> Question - they're saying baby is a bit bigger, about 3 days ahead, so that would put me at 20+2 instead of 19+6. Should I adjust my ticker or would you say leave it as is?
> 
> Finally, I've started feeling movement a little here and there at night, and since yesterday its gotten more pronounced! :cloud9:


Yay for staying team yellow! We are team yellow also and have our 20 week scan tomorrow. If you can be strong and stay team yellow we can too. So glad i saw this today it helps me not break. Lol. It's so hard!


----------



## Pippylu

Just a quick pop in, have my MIL here visiting so haven't been online much at all. Thanks for all the lovely comments...I have popped a fair bit this week, I think there's going to be a big difference in my 22 week pic. Will read back through the last weeks posts properly later


----------



## KatieSweet

kls9503 said:


> Yay for staying team yellow! We are team yellow also and have our 20 week scan tomorrow. If you can be strong and stay team yellow we can too. So glad i saw this today it helps me not break. Lol. It's so hard!

Oh yeah I'm tempted at times for sure... and I def understand why one would want to know. But gosh, the element of surprise just wins out for me. It makes this journey even more exciting! 
Good luck at your scan & you can do it! Xx


----------



## CarlyP

Jox - Glad your scans are sorted, what pram have you chosen?

Almost - Happy birthday for yesterday :flower:

I've got a GP appointment this afternoon, I've been feeling really uncomfortable just above my belly button, it feels like it's ripping across, then last night I noticed a pea sized lump where the pain has been, really hoping it's not a hernia :nope: 

Midwife said to go to GP so see what they say.

DD's sports day today :happydance:


----------



## kls9503

Scan went great today! Our clinic now does a vaginal to measure your cervix at 20 weeks and mine was long and closed! Yay! All measurements looked great. Baby is already 14 oz and was wiggling around so much! We stayed team yellow. Can't believe we did it!
 



Attached Files:







20160624_095158.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KatieSweet

kls9503 said:


> Scan went great today! Our clinic now does a vaginal to measure your cervix at 20 weeks and mine was long and closed! Yay! All measurements looked great. Baby is already 14 oz and was wiggling around so much! We stayed team yellow. Can't believe we did it!

Gorgeous! Glad you had a great scan! And yes YOU DID IT :lol: well done! x


----------



## smileyfaces

Carly it does sound like a hernia! :(

Yay for good scan and well done on staying team yellow :lol:


----------



## darkriver

Hi ladies been a busy day. I have been up since 4 am watching the referendum results and then had to leave for my final scan. Baby is doing fine and she is healthy. 

I have decide a change of name and love my new name (Melody)

@Carly Hope that your okay.
 



Attached Files:







13507126_746493502154799_1895672455509421665_n.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## almosthere

Thanks Carly how did your appt go? Hope it can be resolved if a hernia I don't know much about those.

Beautiful scans kls and dark!


----------



## smileyfaces

Lovely scan dark! Glad all is okay x


----------



## wtt :)

Weather's been nice here so we are outside a lot and am not on the phone much :haha: everything's good over here. Felt him kick at 18w6d :happydance:
Happy (b)elated Birthday almost!


----------



## CarlyP

kls9503 said:


> Scan went great today! Our clinic now does a vaginal to measure your cervix at 20 weeks and mine was long and closed! Yay! All measurements looked great. Baby is already 14 oz and was wiggling around so much! We stayed team yellow. Can't believe we did it!




darkriver said:


> Hi ladies been a busy day. I have been up since 4 am watching the referendum results and then had to leave for my final scan. Baby is doing fine and she is healthy.
> 
> I have decide a change of name and love my new name (Melody)
> 
> @Carly Hope that your okay.




almosthere said:


> Thanks Carly how did your appt go? Hope it can be resolved if a hernia I don't know much about those.
> 
> Beautiful scans kls and dark!

Lovely scans :happydance: mines at 4pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkriver

good luck CarlyP. I am 21 weeks EEK.


----------



## CarlyP

Almost - I'm there at 4pm, so fingers crossed they are trained enough to look for it, if not I will have to wait for a referral.


----------



## Jox

Great news for all th scans and well done to those staying team yellow xx

Happy belated birthday almost, hope u had a lovely day x

The pram we've chose is the cosatto ooba, we love it. 4 boys between us it only feels right to go a bit ott on pink lol

It's the weekend so work for me but luckily I'm only working till midnight now which makes a huge difference!!

Anyway, I hope ur all ok and babies r behaving xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Ahh bet that makes all the difference Jox!

Good luck Carly!!

My hubby has been in Tenerife since Wednesday, missing him loads. He is back early hours Monday :)

Just at soft play with the kids. Weather is awful here. 

Baby kicking and moving loads, regularly feeling AND seeing movements from the outside now. Now we have moved I feel like I can start really getting organised now. Can't believe some of us will be in third tri in a month or so :shock:


----------



## Christina86

My dd is one goofy kid! She is full speed ahead i.e. With walking. She has been chasing the dog around the house for the last 20 min. Poor dog. Hahaha


----------



## smileyfaces

Carly how was your scan??


----------



## CarlyP

Sorry for late reply, was so busy last night.

ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All was ok but we have to go back because she could only see 2 chambers of his heart, he was been a monkey and wouldn't turn, even after a 5 minute walk around.

They couldn't check my lump because the machines are different so they are referring me.


----------



## CarlyP

Also no pictures because he was been that much of a pest she said it wouldn't be fair because they wouldn't show anything. So to get them next time.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi everyone just popped in to say hello and glad all is going well!! 

Yaay for all our team yellows and yay for you baby boy Carly!! I really do hope you don't have a hernia you poor thing X 

Almost I hope you had lovely birthday!

Dark it's going to take some getting used to her not being Sky :) lovely name though either way, how about Melody Sky? They go lovely together as a middle name! 

Well our nursery is now plastered, decorated and carpeted, we are starting to put the furniture together it's looking beautiful! Yesterday we had all out stairs and landing plastered after waiting three years so that was nice lol. Feeling lots lovely movements and from the outside :) I'm in love xx


----------



## Jox

Aww congratulations on ur boy Carly!! Little monkey!! I hope u don't have a hernia and that ur able to get it checked soon X

Elmo, that sounds fab, getting lots sorted!! Other then the deposit on the pushchair we've done nothing!!! I keep thinking we need to start getting. It's sorted then I think I'm only 22 weeks but it's going so fast!!

Happy 22 weeks scarlet!!

Hope ur all having a nice weekend. I've slept so much it's ridiculous!! Only at work till midnight then still in bed till nearly 11:30!!! Just having a coffee then gonna make myself get off my bum and get the house tidied up!! OH is on a horrible run of shifts and it's not fair him coming home to a messy house!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Congrats Carly :happydance: sorry he was being awkward but at least you get to see him again :)

I'm sleeping loads too Jox (well, still having shitty sleeps because the kids wake so early) but having naps every single day! So exhausted!

I've done a big clean this morning too because DH is due back from his holiday tonight.

Elmo, nursery progress sounds exciting!


----------



## darkriver

Congrats Carly. I have been so busy this morning. Baby has been a bit quiet but now she is moving.


----------



## almosthere

Carly congrats in a boy what a silly monkey! Haha. Stinks having to eat about the bump diagnosis best of luck with that!

Thanks for all the birthday wishes ladies I'm celebrating tonight with the whole family (parents sister dh and ds) and then ds dh and I will have dinner tomorrow as well to celebrate just us then seeing the shallows with dh while ds spends time with grammy and grampy!

Smiley and Jox I find if I don't have a day nap I am exauhsted so I'm back toe day napping as well it doesn't help sleep wise that ds runs into our room at 5 or 6 am every morning to go back to sleep with us for an hour it's exauhsting! 

Elmo so sweet to feel movements especially from the outside. So exciting your nursery is comming along! Our nursery is basically set up bc ds bed set is the crib turned into the toddler bed haha so once dh removes the wallpaper from the nursery room and paints it we just put back what we have and just change the mattress and bedding and lamp and add the decor. I'm looking at a new bed for ds he moves into into a larger room maybe next month.


----------



## CarlyP

Thanks everyone :)

Elmo - Nursery sounds lovely!

Almost - Have a great night :)


----------



## darkriver

I am struggling with naps. Especially as Lucy is getting to the stage where she doesn't need them. If she naps she is impossible to get to bed at bed time.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I know we kind of have ages but I'm freaking out when I think it's only 4 pay days! Just 4 lots of money and we have so much to get, it's like our first since we have nothing after the vasectomy! Xx


----------



## darkriver

Elmo I understand what your saying. I keep saying I will wait to get the pram and I am like err I might not have time for that. I dont know why but I feel like its going pretty fast.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I think it is too dark. 

Had some horrible news in a Due in November group that I am part of on fb. Last week One of the ladies went for her 20 week scan and they found that she had almost no amniotic fluid left and that the baby does not have kidneys...she has gone into hospital today to give birth to her baby :( :( :(


----------



## darkriver

How horrible. One of my friends who was 24 weeks lost her baby a couple of days ago.


----------



## Christina86

So I am trying to figure out what to do about work. I need to work as long as possible bc my maternity leave is unpaid. However, I do A LOT of driving. Lately I am completely swollen by the end of the day. I know I probably won't be able to drive starting at 36 weeks as I have to go 30-45 min away from home and in the middle of no where with no cell signal. But now I'm wondering if my dr is going to pull me from doing this sooner. =\ argh. 

Also, I'm Going to start a a November Nuggets 2016 FB group. I seem to be on FB more than here recently. So feel free to look it up. Once people have joined I'll make it a secret group


----------



## smileyfaces

Elmo and Dark that is horrible for both of them :cry: we need to remember how lucky we are sometimes x


----------



## Jox

Aww that's really sad &#55357;&#56852;

Will have a look Christina x


----------



## Scarlett P

Hello lovely ladies!

How is everyone? What have I missed? Hope everyone and babies are well - happy 22 weeks Jox, where is the time going?!

Holiday was amazing but wifi awful so not been able to check in and I think it would take forever to catch up on two weeks worth of posts. 

To combat the holiday blues we've just bought our pushchair! Our old one took such a battering on the plane that I didn't want to wait any longer for a new one. Decided on a mountain buggy duet but will use with joey bag between now and baby arriving. 

Finally feeling lots of movement so wonder if placenta has moved. First really strong one had me doubled over in passport queue and lots of worried people thinking I'd gone into early labour as it was such a shock and suddenly so strong! 

Sorry for long ramble. Looking forward to catching up with everyone xxx


----------



## Jox

So nice to hear from u scarlet!! Hope u had a lovely holiday?!

Time really is flying by!!!! Loving how big and strong these babies r getting xxx


----------



## Scarlett P

Holiday was lovely thank you. Am feeling more relaxed but also more focused on what needs to be sorted ASAP.

My sis has been here today. Last time I'll see her before she becomes a mummy, was a very emotional goodbye 

How are you? How is SiL and baby now?


----------



## Jox

How long till ur sister has the baby?

Sil and baby came out of hospital after 6 days!! He's 3 weeks old today, was weighed a few days ago and is up to about 4lb5oz so above his birth weight now. He's doing well from the sounds of things. We've only seen him the once in hopistal and once at fils. Since all the stuff with OHs family I've took a step back so not made any suggestion to go see them etc I'm letting OH make all the effort in terms of contact with his family coz me making an effort for the last 2 years for me no where x

Took a bump pic yesterday and I'm bump seems to have changed!! I've just been feeling really fat and not felt 'happy' with my bump at all but yesterday it seems to have turned into a proper bump lol maybe she's changed position lol xx


----------



## darkriver

Been up since six. Had a bit of emotional moment for no good reason. I have tidied my room and Lucy watched Minions. I seem to have a bit energy at the moment which is good as it means I can get things done. 

Glad that your SIL baby is doing well. I dont blame you for taking a step back. Its frustrating isnt it they way people are sometimes.


----------



## Jox

I know what U mean dark, I found about 2 hrs worth of energy to clean up yesterday but could do with finding another couple of hrs worth again today lol xx


----------



## almosthere

Elmo that's devastating sending prayers to her and her family.

Dark devastating as well so sad sending prayers to her and her family as well. Do they know the cause of their loss?


----------



## Christina86

One word for how things are going right now.... 

SWOLLEN 

Ugh.


----------



## Scarlett P

She's due two weeks tomorrow, it's come round so quickly and it's strange cos when she's due then I'll be as pregnant as she was when I told her I was pregnant - if that makes sense. 

Totally understand where you're coming from Jox. You've got enough stuff on in your own life and getting ready for little lady you
Don't want to waste time and energy and people who aren't giving back. 

I wish I had a neat bump. Feeling v fat after the holiday! Been back to Zumba tonight though so that's eased the holiday binge guilt!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Congrats on your boy Carly!


----------



## missfrick

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> I think it is too dark.
> 
> Had some horrible news in a Due in November group that I am part of on fb. Last week One of the ladies went for her 20 week scan and they found that she had almost no amniotic fluid left and that the baby does not have kidneys...she has gone into hospital today to give birth to her baby :( :( :(

Oh how sad! No kidneys is our biggest fear! It's a really rare malformation for a baby to make it that far without them, but SIL's first daughter was that. Since we have no idea if it's genetic on DH's side or what, the 20 week morphology scan is always the most nerve-wracking for our family! Last time with DD as soon as we saw the kidneys we could relax.

On a sad note on my side, a woman from my March 2015 group who is some weeks behind me just found out that her baby has Downs Syndrome. I'm not sad that happened, as I don't view it as a horrible fate, but she feels differently and I'm not sure whether she's going to keep her or not. It seriously breaks my heart, and I've been talking to her and providing her with resources (including another mama I know with a daughter with DS) but obviously I can't make the decision for her and she will do whatever is best for her family.


----------



## smileyfaces

Welcome back Scarlett! Glad you had a nice time xx

Missfrick that's sad, but I agree with you, there's only so much you can advise someone in that situation. The decision is ultimately theirs, but I hope they do make the right choice xx


----------



## Scarlett P

Thanks Smiley! How are you and the new house? are you all unpacked now?

That is sad miss Frick. When do you have your scan?


----------



## Scarlett P

Wow it's just dawned on me that for some of us V Day and a countdown in double digits really isn't that far away now. Eeeeeekkkkk how did that happen?! We're so not ready AT ALL!!!!!


----------



## CarlyP

I didn't realise that there were things like that they looked for in your scan. During mine she did mention that the heart was separated from the stomach, which I thought was odd but then I don't look at the risks otherwise I would be a nervous wreck.

I think you can only advise people but in the end it is their choice :(

I'm having a down day today, it's a year since I lost my dad so just feeling a bit rubbish. 

DD has an eye appointment this afternoon, then we're taking them ice skating and I'm going to nip out and have a look at some baby things.


----------



## darkriver

Hugs Carly hope your okay. x


----------



## smileyfaces

Hugs Carly, I'm sorry to hear that :hugs:

Hope the ice skating and shopping helps take your mind off things xx

Scarlett new house is great. The move was sooo stressful though. Still a few bits to unpack but mostly sorted now thank god! Yes, 8 days till V day for me :shock:


----------



## CarlyP

Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Ah Carly Hun I'm sorry doll I hope you get through today ok xxx

That is so very sad about the baby with downs. It's difficult as you have to be very careful not to push too much as I realise how incredibly personal decision it is to make. For me it would make no difference whatsoever but we are all different people I suppose :( 

I joined the fb group xx


----------



## darkriver

Elmo could I have an invite please?


----------



## smileyfaces

What is the fb group called?


----------



## CarlyP

November Nuggets 2016


----------



## almosthere

Carly big hugs for you sorry for your loss from last year.

I agree about if a baby has downs syndrome keep the sweet little innocent baby he or she can live a wonderful life! 

My baby girl had the hiccups last night when I was at the movies I remember what it feels like from ds. She was kicking this morning too I feel her often when sitting or laying flat on my back :)

I bought a pretty blue rag rug for her nursery to go by her crib and a pink lamp shade on a mason jar like lamp but it's larger and I'm going to fill the glass bottom with flowers. I wasn't originally going to do a Blue color in her room with the pink whites and purples but if it works I'll do it I'll keep my eye out for other colored rag rugs I like to collect peices and then I can always return later.


----------



## Jox

I've requested to join the group x

Wow 8 days till vday for u!!! It seemed ages away but u saying that just reminds me it's only about 12 days for me!!!

I'm back at court next week for what is hopefully the last time then first growth scan the week after!!!

So sad to hear about the Down syndrome diagnosis. It's such a personal decision, it really is. Very long story and I've mentioned about OHs genetics but his ex (mum to his autistic son) found out last week that we r expecting and has called us disgraceful, disrespectful, selfish along with other things for knowingly bringing another disabled child into the world!! Her words. She also said if she'd have known what C would of been like she would of terminated yet here we r doing to by choice!!!!! C is in no daily pain, has feeling, laughs etc I'd maybe understand her comments if her son was struggling daily with pain etc but he isn't!! He's autistic!!! Anyway, to say we r shocked and disgusted at her comments is a total understatement!!! She also clearly doesn't understand genetics and thinks this baby will 100% be affected. It's her son I really feel for if she really feels that way about him :-( there may be people out there that agree with her but this baby is OUR daughter. Autism or no autism and she will be loved unconditionally regardless!!! Yes we made the choice to have a baby knowing the risks but we know we can provide a baby/child with a happy life and upbringing. Sorry rambled on then!!! 

Xz


----------



## CarlyP

Jox that is awful of her to say, you must be so mad!!!!!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox that is disgusting. Honestly, so bad. As you know my Oscar has autism...we have worried about whether it is selfish to have another but nothing is 100% amd if it happens again with this baby then we are very well equipped to deal with it!!!

So bad she said those things!!


----------



## Nikko88

Sent my request to join the facebook page (Michelle Knowlton)


----------



## wtt :)

:hugs: Carly


----------



## Scarlett P

Have also put in request for FB - my real name is Lucie...

Jox that's really shocking I'm not surprised you're disgusted! And what's it got
To do with her anyway?! That's really sad she's said what she has about her son too. She doesn't sound like a very nice person. Hope all goes well with your ex and court. Will this be the end of it do you think? 

Carly :hugs: I'm sure it's been a hard day. Hope the shopping for baby stuff helped a little? 

Smiley pleased you're all in. Good luck with the rest
Of the unpacking! 

Our pushchair arrived today! So wish I could try it out tomorrow with Orla but I've got to go back to work boooo! V Day may be close but mat
Leave is forever away!!


----------



## KatieSweet

Jox - that is shameful. How dare she? Ugh. She sounds quite awful as a person _and _grandparent, talking about having her grandchildren terminated. (My brother has autism, and while as a child he obviously had a lot of problems, as an adult he's pretty high-functioning. And even if he wasn't, a diagnosis is not the end of the bloody world!)

Re: down's syndrome - that's a different story as it likely comes with many developmental, psychological and physical challenges for the child which could range from mild to severe and affect quality of life. It is an extremely personal and difficult decision whether or not to terminate and I'm not going to judge one way or the other, and I've had family with Down's that I loved dearly.


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## KatieSweet

Welcome DeuceMom (haha love the name, clever). This thread is a great place to be, as is the entire forum. A lot of supportive women here! For little things like neuroses :haha: but also for the big stuff! 

Nice to meet you, too, congratulations with your twin boy & girl! You are our second twin mom! How wonderful, and I'm glad all is well. Let's hope they stay snuggled in until Nov! Good for you for being spoiled with scans! :lol: 

I also conceived via IUI (not as many scans though haha but then again I'm having a singleton) :)

Re: Facebook: maybe I'll join later, but for now I'm more comfortable here. I do hope this thread stays active, too!


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Welcome deucemom. My first was IUI and this one is Icsi as we had limited sperm left so wanted to make sure it was a sure thing in terms of fertilisation. Congratulations on the 2! 

Re Down's syndrome - my husband and I had long long chats regarding this following our raised NT and when you're faced with the possibility of some horrific chromosomal issues then Down's was the least worrying outcome for us although challenging. We both felt that this wasn't something we would consider not continuing a pregnancy for although it was a daunting process. The key was to become informed and I have to say even though we both work in healthcare, we are now far less naive about it as a diagnosis - and therefore less scared. We got a low risk nifty so it's not something we have to think about now but it's an experience which will help me when I'm seeing patients and has altered my relationships with close friends with children with added needs. A friends child has a undiagnosed syndrome and therefore faces uncertainty on a daily basis. We're certainly a lot closer now. 

On that note we had our fetal medicine appointment today and we've been given good news that our cardiac scans look good at20 weeks and we only need 1 more scan at 24 weeks! Such a relief and we have told the world we are expecting today!!! Can finally feel relaxed!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Scarlett P

Welcome along DeuceMom and congratulations on your twins!!


----------



## Jox

Katiesweet - that was step sons mum not grandmother!!! His own mum said she would of terminated him!! Shocking!!

Deucemum, hi and welcome!! Congratulations on ur boy/girl twins and glad to read everything is going well for u!! I too am having fortnightly scans that start 2 weeks tomorrow. Up till this point I've had 5 (1 private and paid for) then am looking at another 7ish. My first baby died when I was 36 weeks then my 2nd stopped growing at 32 delivered at 34 so I have growth scans every 2 weeks to make sure baby is growing on track.

This page won't get abandoned lol we r all still here X

So my exciting news today!! Popped to th baby shop coz we had half hr to spare. I ordered my pram last Monday and they said it could take 2-6 weeks to come in but I asked on the off chance and it arrived yesterday!!!! They got it out for us and made some of it up!! I love it and so excited!! Also bought baby a little pair of shoes and some socks, soo cute!!!!


----------



## darkriver

Duece welcome to the team! Where you an AI mum as a single parent or as a team? I am a ai single mum.

Just spent the morning at the zoo. I am bushed. Totally shattered.


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## sn0wbunnie

DeuceMom said:


> Hi all. :wave: Not to party crash or anything but its taken me several weeks to even decide to join a board at all. Im just hoping to find some understanding and compassion for what my family considers overly neurotic behavior. So, a bit about myself.
> 
> I am currently pregnant with fraternal twins at 20w+4. :happydance: My official due date is Nov 11th, but Im likely to be having them sometime in October. Id still like to join this group for luck; Im really hoping to keep them cooking as long as possible and is healthy for them. So far, so good. They are currently my soda pop babies weighing approximately 11 ounces each. As my doctor says, at 20 weeks they want them to be about the weight of a can of soda pop (hence my current nickname for them). So far they have been my blobs (week 8), and my gummi bears (week 9); the progression between those two weeks was astounding.
> 
> As one might have guessed, I conceived via fertility clinic (through IUI) and was given early scans for that reason. Among this group (I caught up on all of you over the last few days) I feel kinda spoiled with scans. :shy: I average about 1 every two weeks for one reason or another. Also, with twins, Im given portable ultrasounds at each visit because its too difficult to find the separate heartbeats via Doppler (I dont get pics with those though :x ).
> 
> Just recently had my 20-week anomaly scan and all is looking perfect. I am happy to announce Ill be having a :blue: and a :pink: .
> Nice to meet you all.
> 
> P.S. I hope everyone does not abandon this thread for the fb page, Im not sure Im ready to join under my real name (Ive strictly not posted about being preggers on my fb page).



Welcome & congrats!


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## smileyfaces

Welcome Deuce!

Catch up soon!


----------



## darkriver

Take a pram! My daughter did pretty well but still. I will becoming a single mum again by choice in a few years. Once my girls are bigger.


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## KatieSweet

Jox - I misread, but this is even worse! Gah! How awful! 

Deuce - I ovulated with 3 eggs and ended up with a single. Was a bit scared it would end up in triplets tbh :lol: though I would have welcomed how ever many. 

I finally shopped for first baby clothes! Will post a pic soon, first I'm washing everything :mrgreen:


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## missfrick

Oh wow I didn't know a couple of you were SMBC, I am friends with a couple and it's so exciting!

I still don't know what my friend is doing yet re: her DS girl, but I can only support whatever she decides.

I have officially been diagnosed as still having PPD from my first. I have stopped working as of today, after I started picking facebook fights with strangers and then had a sobbing breakdown (so not my style!) I have requested to join the FB group with you lovelies, I promise I won't be a raging idiot!

My scan is on July 7th and finally I'll know what I'm having. I'm feeling strangely unconnected to this one, I think knowing sex will bring me closer.


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## darkriver

DeuceMom said:


> @Dark - Question just occurred to me and if it's not too forward, are you planning to use the same donor as DD2 for future #3?

No. I actually think i will go through a clinic next time. My donor was lovely but i think i need someone else. I also didnt find the right man. Lots of Mr Psycho's but no right man. I dont want to too hurt my girls by getting involved and then it doesnt work out.

Hugs missfrick.


----------



## almosthere

Welcome deuce I conceived with ivf ICSI with my son and with this miracle girlie a FET! Congrats and welcome to the group.

I also will not be joining on Facebook I almost did but I'm more comfortable just on here too! :)


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## darkriver

Baby bump is one of the first pages I jump on in the morning haha. So dont worry.


----------



## CarlyP

Im still here too. Welcome Deuce and congratulations x2!!!

I do find it easier to go on FB over here, but my main reason for joining FB was the privacy, I like how it's a closed group and I can share my children's names etc with you all. 

OH shocked me yesterday while baby shopping, I picked up a dress for DD and realised it was too young for her so put it back and he said maybe the next one will be a girl!!!!!! I was like err what??!??! 

He said he's be happy having another, he is a bit of a joker but when I told my mum he still said the same.


----------



## Jox

I'm still here every day too lol

The best is there for anyone who wants it but doesn't mean we won't be here too. For me I only go on bnb when I'm at home yet fb is all day every day lol

Sorry to sound dumb but what does (blimey forgot the letters now!!!!) smbc? Mean?! 

Just chucked some dye on my hair, hoping it makes me feel a little more human getting rid of the grey again lol xx


----------



## Jox

Blimey Carly lol not even got this one out yet!!! OH has said about us having a boy next but I keep telling him as nice and firmly as possible that this 100% my last baby!!! Xx


----------



## CarlyP

DeuceMom said:


> Hi all. :wave: Not to party crash or anything but its taken me several weeks to even decide to join a board at all. Im just hoping to find some understanding and compassion for what my family considers overly neurotic behavior. So, a bit about myself.
> 
> I am currently pregnant with fraternal twins at 20w+4. :happydance: My official due date is Nov 11th, but Im likely to be having them sometime in October. Id still like to join this group for luck; Im really hoping to keep them cooking as long as possible and is healthy for them. So far, so good. They are currently my soda pop babies weighing approximately 11 ounces each. As my doctor says, at 20 weeks they want them to be about the weight of a can of soda pop (hence my current nickname for them). So far they have been my blobs (week 8), and my gummi bears (week 9); the progression between those two weeks was astounding.
> 
> As one might have guessed, I conceived via fertility clinic (through IUI) and was given early scans for that reason. Among this group (I caught up on all of you over the last few days) I feel kinda spoiled with scans. :shy: I average about 1 every two weeks for one reason or another. Also, with twins, Im given portable ultrasounds at each visit because its too difficult to find the separate heartbeats via Doppler (I dont get pics with those though :x ).
> 
> Just recently had my 20-week anomaly scan and all is looking perfect. I am happy to announce Ill be having a :blue: and a :pink: .
> Nice to meet you all.
> 
> P.S. I hope everyone does not abandon this thread for the fb page, Im not sure Im ready to join under my real name (Ive strictly not posted about being preggers on my fb page).




Hopeful27yrs said:


> Welcome deucemom. My first was IUI and this one is Icsi as we had limited sperm left so wanted to make sure it was a sure thing in terms of fertilisation. Congratulations on the 2!
> 
> Re Down's syndrome - my husband and I had long long chats regarding this following our raised NT and when you're faced with the possibility of some horrific chromosomal issues then Down's was the least worrying outcome for us although challenging. We both felt that this wasn't something we would consider not continuing a pregnancy for although it was a daunting process. The key was to become informed and I have to say even though we both work in healthcare, we are now far less naive about it as a diagnosis - and therefore less scared. We got a low risk nifty so it's not something we have to think about now but it's an experience which will help me when I'm seeing patients and has altered my relationships with close friends with children with added needs. A friends child has a undiagnosed syndrome and therefore faces uncertainty on a daily basis. We're certainly a lot closer now.
> 
> On that note we had our fetal medicine appointment today and we've been given good news that our cardiac scans look good at20 weeks and we only need 1 more scan at 24 weeks! Such a relief and we have told the world we are expecting today!!! Can finally feel relaxed!




Jox said:


> Blimey Carly lol not even got this one out yet!!! OH has said about us having a boy next but I keep telling him as nice and firmly as possible that this 100% my last baby!!! Xx

I was shocked, I thought this was it, I'll never say never, so see what happens. My mum said usually when you've tried for a long time (I came off the pill in 2012) then they usually come one after the other. :wacko:


----------



## KatieSweet

Jox - I had to look it up yesterday because I also had no clue what it meant :lol: but it's Single Mom By Choice! 

I'm in nesting mode :rofl: Cleaning house, washing baby clothes and other bits. Can't seem to sit still at all!


----------



## Jox

Thanks Katie, I guessed the single mum bit but couldn't work out the rest and yay for guessing the letters right too lol

To be fair, some of the nightmares I've seen between separated parents I can TOTALLY see why some of u would go down that route!!! My life would probably be half as stressful if I had!!! Xx


----------



## darkriver

After my mega busy day am looking forward to a bath, book and bed. Have a consultant appointment tomorrow so ready for it.


----------



## smileyfaces

Work over with for another week! I have read everything but can't remember it all! Hope everyone is well! Xx


----------



## CupCakeFairy

I'm sorry! I totally thought I could keep up with a group and failed miserably!!

I've just read backwards for a week and hope you're all well, feeling better, or getting there. 

There seems to be a fair amount going on and it seems I'm pretty hopeless at keeping up! But I thought I'd sit down, catch up and say hi again!

I'll do a wee mini intro that may explain my quietness lol! 
I'm an introvert, and this is my second baby. I work full time and have a hobby that is also a second job :haha:

I'll try get on here more often, but this is the worst fortnight to try as I have a lot of intensive work to do with some tight deadlines! But I thought if I never came on now, I'd never get the chance!

Anyways,sorry for the essay!


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi cupcakefairy :hi:


----------



## CupCakeFairy

Hi Smiley!

I learned in my first pregnancy that the boards were a scary place, so really just stuck to my journals, and followed the journals of the girls following mine. How social!

I'm working more hours than normal at the moment, but that will go back to normal after this month, woohoo! 

Oh, and boo to the tingling fingers! Glad you've got an appt to see to that!

My hobby/other job is cake baking & decorating, which I have to do in my 'spare' time, so I can get pretty tired after 8hrs at work, dinner, bath & bed for my daughter and then two or three hours on the caking. Then repeat the next day! 

I'm trying to catch up with my personal correspondences tonight while the football is on, so thought I'd start here! :Haha:


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Christina86

Hey! I'm here. I promise I didn't get lost. Ha =/. I am on FB way more than here lately. But I also think it's because I usually only come on here at night, using my phone, and there are so many ads that pop up, I get cranky. 

Anyway. Baby girl is moving tons! She is way more active than my daughter ever was. It's literally all day. I also think I saw her moving from the outside today! Though maybe my eyes were playing tricks on me. Hehe 

Other than that I'm going to head to bed and enjoy my morning off tomorrow. I literally am only working 4:30- 5:30pm tomorrow because someone decided to schedule a meeting at 4:30pm on a Friday of a three day holiday weekend. And it could have been a four day weekend if I didn't have this meeting!! 

Night! Hope all is well with everyone. And welcome to those who are new =]


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## darkriver

Morning ladies.
Pretty exhausted today as my wonderful two year old decided to spend 2 hours screaming her head off and she refused to sleep. Its not like her at all. I have a consultant appointment today for my heart and will hopefully will find out the plan for delivery.


----------



## Christina86

Yeah 4h of July is on Monday so most things are closed Monday and none of my clients want to meet with me Tuesday so far so I might be off then also! 

I know it's going to be a long weekend with our dog. She is terrified of fireworks and we heard people setting some off last night already. Last year we had Louise in our room as she was only a little over 2 months by 4th of July and we had the sound spa going. We might bring it back into our room starting tonight for the dog. Otherwise she lays in between us, shakes and cries. Poor doggie! 

This baby seems to enjoy dancing on my bladder. im not impressed. Haha.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies it's so busy on here can't catch up haha I think I read most between last night and today. My little girl hasn't moved as much yesterday but she did move and I have that anterior placenta so trying not to make a big deal of differing movements this early on she can give some hard kicks though. I know she's up around 6 and 7 am and then 3 to 4 or 5ish bc of her movements :) dh has been feeling them sometimes which is nice! I'm off to a block party with my son and parents and sister dh works today and tomorrow so he can enjoy 4th of July events with us Sunday and Monday :) hope all are well!


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## CarlyP

Sorry your feeling unwell Deuce :hugs:

Hope all of you enjoy your 4th July weekend.


----------



## almosthere

Deuce I hope it's nothing either i totally rant about feeling sick so during pregnancy it sucks! Haha good luck! Get lots of rest and the hot or warm lemon honey water is is a great idea now I want some yumm!


----------



## almosthere

So kind of random but I bought my little princesses carseat today it will come mid July am I crazy buying it so soon? I figured it was on sale today and why not get everything I need slowly and early so I dont have the stress of oh no I need all these items I don't have yet. I am considering a bassinet I only had a crib for ds but his room is literally seconds from ours right across from us and I didn't breast feed him more than a few months but with this baby I won't be a working mom and would love to breast feed longer I feel like having bassinet would be more convenient than getting up all the time to feed.


----------



## wtt :)

Almost, we bought the whole travel system (stroller and infant car seat) early because it was on sale! 
We used a co-sleeper that you can attach to our bed. So convenient :D Highly recommend one.


----------



## smileyfaces

Almost, its never too early! Getting things gradually is better than buying it all last minute! We already have our full travel system :)


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## CupCakeFairy

Deuce - Hope you're feeling better! Glad you could leave work, too!

Almost - nothing like being prepared and spreading the costs!

Wtt - what cosleeper did you use? We'd like to keep baby in here with us as long as possible this time, so something that lasts beyond the six months and let's baby cosleep would be great!

In other news, dh got to feel baby kick this morning, it was really lovely. Baby also gave my daughter a kick too, but I think it'll be a few more weeks before she realises that it's baby &#128514;


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies glad I'm not the only one stalling up on items early! I have a snap and go which I love so light weight send easy to set up for trips to the mall and elsewhere so I actually plan on using that the most. My son is 3 so not sure if I should just have him walk now or not hell be almost 3.5 when baby comes but he still thinks it's funny to run off so I'm not sure how it's all going to work nervous eek! 


WTT thanks for the recommendation I do really want baby right by my side this time!

Deuce glad you got to relax at home hope you can get hold of your on call obgyn if necessary! I always call for peace of mind with things they probably think I'm a crazy woman haha.


----------



## darkriver

Almost- I have the moses basket, travel system, changing matt and all of the clothes. I also have nappies and wipes.
Hope you feel better soon Duece mum.


----------



## hunni12

Good morning :)


----------



## darkriver

hunni12 said:


> Good morning :)

Hey hunni great to see you!


----------



## KatieSweet

I've started shopping for real, too! Today we're going to a baby outlet store to buy a few of the essentials, like a mattress for the crib DH is going to make, a baby bath system, etc. Better to do it now than be far too overwhelmed later!


----------



## KatieSweet

hunni12 said:


> Good morning :)

Heyyy Hunni! How are you? :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi hunni :hi:

Katie, happy shopping! Hope you get some bargains x


----------



## darkriver

Anyone struggling to get comfy? I spent ages last night tossing and turning. Even when I finally got off to sleep I still woke up loads. I always sleep on my side. Might be time to invest in one of those pillows.


----------



## CarlyP

Almost - It's never too early, I bought a perfect prep while TTC :haha: because it was on sale!

Deuce - Hope your feeling better now :hugs:

It's awful when you feel rubbish and can't take anything you normally would.

Cupcake - How lovely for them feeling kicks :cloud9: 

Hi hunni - Hope you are well :hugs:


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## darkriver

Mine. Its really frustrating haha. I have only had two strong movements but nothing since. She is a little monkey.


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

darkriver said:


> Anyone struggling to get comfy? I spent ages last night tossing and turning. Even when I finally got off to sleep I still woke up loads. I always sleep on my side. Might be time to invest in one of those pillows.

Yes! last night DH and I slept on our L shaped sofa just so I could get comfy. I did this in my last pregnancy at the end. Never thought i'd have to do it mid way this time. Have awful pelvic pain starting. :(


----------



## CarlyP

Deuce - Great ticker!

Hopeful - :( oh no, I hope it's not SPD related :hugs:

I thought I had hayfever symptoms this morning, but they have gotton worse throughout the day, now I can't breath through my nose and I am struggling to type this because my eyes won't stop running!

Just got the kids in bed, so going to tidy toys away then relax.


----------



## darkriver

Lucy wont go to bed. She screamed her head off for ages. So she is watching Maya the bee which I cant stand. Its so boring lol


----------



## JemmaLouise

darkriver said:


> Lucy wont go to bed. She screamed her head off for ages. So she is watching Maya the bee which I cant stand. Its so boring lol

Haha my Riley likes Maya too... always asks to watch it in my room pre bedtime :dohh:

I haven't posted in a while, loading this site on my phone is such a hassle at times but I do read to keep up with you lovely ladies :hugs: Hello and welcome duecemom, congratulations on twins :D how exciting !! 

I don't really have a lot to contribute, I'm getting a lot of lower region pain (pelvic?) towards the end of the day, sometimes quite painful to walk... not sure what that's about :shrug:

Hope everyone is doing alright :hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

What does it feel like Jemma?


----------



## smileyfaces

Jemma I'm the same!! It kills! I also get it if I sleep with my legs together instead of having a pillow between them. It hurts!


----------



## KatieSweet

Shopping yesterday went well! We got everything that was on our list and did find a few good bargains! We bought a mattress for the crib which DH will make himself, a bath set with all essentials, a very practical yet stylish diaper bag, linens... and again some clothes. I know people will probably give us clothes and other stuff down the line, which I of course appreciate, but with clothes I just feel like we need to pick out our own things, too. For example I feel giddy already of the idea of seeing the baby dressed in shirts picked out by DH. But for now we have bought enough clothes :) 

I'm glad we went, I do feel a lot more prepared just having this kind of stuff in the house already! 

Nursery progress is going well - DH finished replastering so we can move on to painting soon. 

DH felt the baby kick for the first time yesterday! :cloud9: 
I have had a few quiet days with barely any movement since I can feel the baby, but generally the little one is very, very active. (Kicking loads as I sit here.)


----------



## KatieSweet

smileyfaces said:


> Jemma I'm the same!! It kills! I also get it if I sleep with my legs together instead of having a pillow between them. It hurts!

Right? I just cannot do without my pregnancy pillow at this point.


----------



## darkriver

Feeling so irratable and moody today. Poor Lucy has annoyed me and she hasnt even done anything. The pelvic pain is so horrible. Anyone going to the bathroom loads?


----------



## JemmaLouise

CarlyP said:


> What does it feel like Jemma?

It is hard to explain, it's like I've overused one of those thigh toners :haha: It aches and (it sounds hilarious) but I can't close my legs properly when I'm walking for a few minutes... I look like a cowboy :rofl: 

Like smiley/katie say you can't sleep without a pillow, or in my case a large teddy, between the thighs.

Katiesweet, yay for shopping :happydance: Glad the nursery is coming along :D


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## wtt :)

A deep massage by DH helps me a lot with pains in the lower back/hip/thigh area :D 

Forget who asked about the cosleeper now. (can't keep up since the weather has been nice here and we've been enjoying our friend's pool :D )
We had/have the arm's reach cosleeper.


----------



## missfrick

Why does pregnancy during the summer exist? I am dying from heat all the time!

Mood is still fairly junky, doctor has officially pulled me from work, I'll qualify for some benefits until my mat leave kicks in (and it will kick in a little early) but I'm not going to complain because I'm really reached my limit. Also, have been diagnosed as still having ppd, though Freya is 16-months now. Guess it's best to know so I can keep getting the help I need.

Going to encapsulate my placenta this time, heard it helps ward off ppd, and at this point I'm willing to try anything!

Besides that, doing pretty well - me and DH were both able to feel babe kick on the outside at 19+4, and I have my morphology scan on Thursday, finally I'll know sex (the wait has been killing me!)


----------



## darkriver

Good luck for thursday MissFrick. Do you have a preference or are you not fussed. I have heard the same thing about the placenta thing but it isnt for me.


----------



## almosthere

Will catch up did a quick skim tonight dark I have been peeing like crazy during the day! And I have been sleeping with a long pillow forever to stay cozy on my sides as I'm a tummy and back sleeper 

Hope everyone is well night!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hey everyone sorry don't seem to have posted in ages!!! I do see fb way more as having the app the notifications pop up and remind me every time someone posts! 

Hunni Good to see you!! 

Almost it's never too soon to buy things if that's what you want to do, I'm buying everything I possibly can it's actually only three pay days for us now!!

Yesterday I bought the car seat,
Nursery furniture is bought and built.
Snuzpod (side sleeper) is ordered and half paid.
Pram ordered and mostly paid.
Changing bag
Those sleep suit sets I showed you. 

Can't think what else but there's a lot left on the list!! X


----------



## darkriver

Feeling sad today. A lady on one of my groups has lost her baby at 21 weeks. Her waters went.


----------



## smileyfaces

Same here Elmo, still lots to buy!

Aw dark that's very sad :( x


----------



## darkriver

As for shopping- I have a ton of clothes and dont feel done. I have a moses basket stand, 3in one stroller. and one sleeping bag. Changing matt. Yeah I dont feel I have enough. Only 4 months to go.


----------



## smileyfaces

I've got:

Silver Cross Wayfarer travel system
Moses Basket
Swinging Crib
New mattresses for both the above and new sheets
Tommee Tippee steriliser
Tommee Tippee bottle warmer
Sleeping bag
Several new blankets
Plenty of vests, sleep suits and dungaree outfits
Muslins
Nappies
Tons of wipes (they were reduced to clear!)
Socks and bibs
Changing mat

Still need:
Bedding for the crib
Cot, mattress and bedding (but that can wait)
Bottles
Electric breast pump
Bouncy chair/swinging chair
Baby bath and bath seat
Changing bag
Drawers/wardrobe
More clothes and another sleeping bag
Toiletries for baby and more nappies
Isofix base
And probably loads more I can't think of right now!


----------



## CarlyP

Wow, you've got so much! I need to get more organised haha

My list so far;
MAM starter set (bottles)
MAM Milk powder dispenser
MAM bottle brush
MAM dummies 

14 sleepsuits
5 outfits
4 vests
1 sleeping bag


----------



## almosthere

Dark that's devastating I'm a prey to hear the sad news.

My son left his beloved blanky at grammy and grampy realized it upon waking this am and is in denial about it being left there.


----------



## wannabump82

Hi everyone

Please can I be added to the front page- I'm due 16th December although I'll be having a c section (had two previously) so more than likely to have baby a week early. 

I have had my 20 week scan and I'm having a little boy. It would have been nice to have a girl (as I have two boys already) but I'm still happy and can't wait to meet him.


----------



## CarlyP

Dark - That is so sad :( 

Welcome wannabump and congratulations on your blue bump :)


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Dark that's so sad. In the group I'm in we have had one baby delivered at 21 weeks due to having no kidneys :( now there's a lady who is 20 weeks and may be delivering in around a month because cord is wrapped around babies neck many times :( 

Deuce hope you feel better soon I have heard that ear infections make you feel so poorly!! X


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry I've not been on here in ages - hope everyone is well.

Dark, I'm so sorry to hear about that lady in your group, that's so sad.

Deuce I hope you feel better soon. I currently have a killer cold and am sure it's in my sinuses and I feel rubbish after just 48 hours!

Welcome wannabump!

And sorry for all the stuff I've missed out on!!

Elmo - I was looking at a snuzpod. Thinking that or chico or bed nest but that's as far as I've got. 

Apart from the pushchair and getting DD clothes out of the loft, we've done NOTHING!! It's cos DD's new room still isn't finished so I've got nowhere to store anything for #2. Plastering is finally all done, but I've been chasing carpenter for weeks and until he does wardrobe and skirting then we can't get any further forward :grr:


----------



## CarlyP

Deuce - Hope your meds work and it clears up soon.

Scarlett - How annoying, I hope he hurries up and gets back to you!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Scarlet the Chico looks good for having a lot more room to keep baby next to you for longer but I don't have enough room next to my bed for one. When you see them
In person the Chico is quite a bit bigger than the snuz pod but I still think the snuz pod will last plenty of time, plus I like that with the snuz pod i still kind of have a Moses basket to take into the living room as the crib lifts off the stand x


----------



## sn0wbunnie

wannabump82 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Please can I be added to the front page- I'm due 16th December although I'll be having a c section (had two previously) so more than likely to have baby a week early.
> 
> I have had my 20 week scan and I'm having a little boy. It would have been nice to have a girl (as I have two boys already) but I'm still happy and can't wait to meet him.

Welcome & congrats! 

I'll add you to the front page.


----------



## almosthere

Deuce hope your meds work for you! Ear infections can be so painful owch! 

I've been so busy going through stored clothing we saved of ds in case we had another boy but it's a girl so selling all clothes to used clothing store for cash or store credit to buy girl clothes and bigger clothes for dh. Trying to save money with being out of work now but boy it's a lot of work sorting through all these things and the stores turn down perfectly good things!


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Scarlett P

Pleased you're on the mend Deuce! I'm working from home today so that's helped :)

Good luck with the clothes Almost, sorry I've missed that you're not working any more - was that your choice?

Thanks for the info Elmo! I really liked the look of the snuzpod with the stand but I've not seen either of them for real, only online. Can you make it level to the bed then and open between your mattress and theirs?

xx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Yes its height adjustable scarlet and it attached to your bed it will even attach to our divan bed as long straps will go all the way around our mattress securing the frame to our bed, then I can just unzip the size of the pod anytime so that it's open for safe bed sharing or feeding him laying down but can also have it zipped up and kept seperate for if I wanted to xx


----------



## wtt :)

Feeling Baby kick more :cloud9: and DH finally felt him kick too :D 
Other than that i am SO glad we now have air conditioning upstairs in the bedrooms!


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Jox

Sorry I've not been around for a few days.

Sorry to hear some of u r poorly but hopefully on the mend now!!

All ok here. Was back at court for those of u who've had to put up with me moaning about it and luckily it's all done and went my way. Such a relief.

7 days till first growth scan. As for baby bits we've not done much lol we've order the pram but only paid a quarter lol got 3 little outfits plus a couple of sleep suits and I bought a snowsuit today. Also got her a pair of shoes and a couple of little bow headband things lol we go away end of August so will be getting a space saver cot when we get back. Have been debating between straight to space saver cot or to go with the Chico lullago or next2me but think we r going straight with the cot. Still need to get bottles, steriliser, bibs, muslins then some nappies and wipes. Probably won't get much else till she's here xx


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Jox

Thanks deuce. Definitely a weight lifted and can focus on the future now xx


----------



## almosthere

Scarlett no worries! I was in Ina infant toddler room and the school year ended end of June however I'm choosing to be a stay at home mom now! It seems silly to go back a couple months and not quite fair to the toddlers and babies who would get attached to me by then. 

Jox fantastic news what a huge weight off your shoulders!

I was still dealing with insurance mixup with my fet bill almost 2000 just for transfer day but luckily I think it's being covered so a big weight off feels nice!

I got a beautiful floral crib sheet for the nursery and my car seat will arrive the 13th things slowly comming along!

Hope all are well!


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## smileyfaces

Sorry been AWOL! Not really finding the time to comment at the moment! I have been reading everything though!

Hope everyone is well! Xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Morning all! Not much to report except I'm glad it's Friday and a two day break from school runs lol and yay for 24 weeks today!! V-day! X


----------



## KatieSweet

Jox - glad court's finished and that it concluded in your favor. Must feel really good to finally be able to move on from that! 

Elmo - happy Vday! :happydance:

Deuce - My appetite may be a bit increased, or I might just think it is because I eat more smaller meals during the day. I cannot fit big meals into my stomach anymore at this point :haha:

Today my cousin's wife is getting a C-section... I don't know the details except that she 34 weeks and her baby measures 4 weeks smaller :( 
I hope everything turns out OK!


----------



## smileyfaces

Happy v day Elmo!!

Katie I hope all is well with your cousins baby :hugs:


----------



## Jox

Let us know how ur cousins gets on Katie X

Deuce, I've eaten everything in sight since my bfp!! I've put so much weight on so the opposite to u.

Happy 24 weeks and V day elmo!!! How exciting!!! I honestly can't believe we r here already!!!

Bought a gorgeous snowsuit yesterday's then some bibs and muslins today!! Talking with OH yesterday about when we r gonna start sorting the bigger things. Feels like we have ages but when u start breaking it down we really don't!! We r waiting till we get back off our holiday for most things but that will only leave 6 weeks!!!!!!! Scary!! X


----------



## Scarlett P

Almost I'm very jealous you're already done with work. I'm working from home today still with this dreadful cold and really struggling to find the motivation... and here's me hoping that I can last until 19th Oct :cry:

I missed this news Jox, that's brilliant! You must be so relieved!!

Katie hope all is well with your cousin's baby and wife 

Happy V Day Elmo and thanks for the info re the co sleepers! Did you look at bednest at all? Liked the idea of renting and sending back but read that awful story from last year when a baby died and it put me off a bit (although I guess that's cos they used a second hand one without instructions so had it in wrong position...)


----------



## Scarlett P

PS Deuce - I wish I'd lost my appetite but sadly not and all I crave is all the naughty food! x


----------



## darkriver

I lost my appetite at twenty weeks. Have slowly got it back though.


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## smileyfaces

Jox it must be such a weight lifted now that court is over and done with! Is that it now? No more court cases? X

Scarlet :hugs: I'm going on mat leave on 11th august (29 weeks) which is the earliest I can go lol. Had enough! Hope you feel better soon xx

Sadly my appetite is massive...wish mine would disappear!


----------



## darkriver

DeuceMom said:


> dark - So there is hope?

Yeah but it might return with a vengence like mine :haha:


----------



## twickywabbit

Hey ladies. Just popping into sat hello and I had a dr. Appt. today. Everything looked great and is measuring right on track. Good heartbeat. 
In kind of a dilemma though. My daughter is almost 4 and she will be attending preschool in the fall, for the past year she has been in soccer. We all have so much fun at practices and taking her to the games and watching her play. Well...I'll be in my third tri when the season starts...and not only will she be in school but I'll probably be having this baby right in the middle of the season if we put her into soccer. Anyway I'm kind of struggling with whether we should skip soccer this fall or not. I don't want to keep her from something she enjoys but I don't know how I'm going to be physically and if I'll have to deal with a newborn on top of the rest of the practices and games. Ugh. Registration is Sunday and I have to make a decision.


----------



## KatieSweet

Thanks everyone for the well wishes regarding my cousin's baby. 
Turns out my cousin's wife has HELLP. Baby was born today, a girl, weighs 1.8kg. They both seem to be OK at this point.


----------



## darkriver

23 weeks!! Only a week until Vday.


----------



## smileyfaces

Katie what is HELLP? Hope baby continues to thrive xx

Happy 23 weeks dark


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## KatieSweet

HELLP is like a very acute and more severe version or complication of pre-eclampsia. Can be life threatening for mother & child. Just very relieved they are both OK atm.


----------



## Scarlett P

Pleased they're doing ok Katie! 

Lovely outfits Deuce and pleased you're feeling better. Still feeling rubbish here so quiet day here. 

Wow Smiley am sooooo jealous! Will you go back to work afterwards? 

Jox exciting that you're planning more shopping. I've still not heard from carpenter so we're no further forward here will be chasing on Monday...


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## darkriver

@Katie how scary. Glad that baby is here safely.
@Duece. I dont know why but I am nervous about vday. Have been for a few weeks.


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Jox

Sorry I've not been on much ladies. My head has been all over the place and got a crazy week this week with sports days, ds3 bday, mw and scan appt and then work!!

Hope babies r all behaving and ur all doing ok xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Scarlett...yes I will be going back to work!

Had my GTT today...wasn't too bad, just boring waiting around for two hours. Get the results tomorrow.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies feel like I've been Mia hope all are welp. A friend of mine who was expecting twins lost one baby at 16weeks so sad. I am happy she still has a little fighter in there but it must be hard to morn the loss and be happy at the same time for your other twin baby.

AFM 23 weeks today so a week from Vday that will make me so happy knowing chances of a loss go way down! :) I'm a bit frustrated I had. d cramping and went to see my obgyn for a quick hb check and urine sample they forgot to run my sample so I have to go back today it's a bit of a drive so just irritated once ds wakes from nap I'll head up there quickly.

Have a lovely day ladies!


----------



## Scarlett P

That's so sad Almost :(. Hope all went well with your drive back to Drs today. 

Fingers crossed for test results tomorrow Smiley! 

Carpenter hoping to start next week, hurrah! Hopefully
Will be able to start getting ready for baby soon :)


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## smileyfaces

Almost, that's so sad :( what a shame. 

Exciting Scarlett :)

Glad your scan went well Deuce :) my GTT was two hours? I'm 99.9% I will pass it.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies. Deuce sorry I don't know what ttts stands for. The cause of the loss was unknown.

Hardly feel8ng movement tiny flutter once in a rare moment over the past few days makes me neevous bc I know what little girl is capable of she can kick so hard my stomach moves. Laying down for 30mins now and maybe felt one flutter but not sure... worried mama today for sure..my next appt is next Friday but no ultrasound until 28weeks feels like years away!


----------



## almosthere

Deuce glad your scan went well.

Scarlett that's exciting you will be getting work done on your house soon what's the carpenter going to do? Sorry if you already mentioned I must have missed the details! We need new windows in some rooms and new kitchen cabinets and flooring.

Smiley hope you passed! :)


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## darkriver

Hope you got the result you want Scarlett


----------



## almosthere

Deuce she is back to moving not huge jabs still but lots of moving around in there :)

Thanks for the code translation I feel like it could be a possibility I wonder if they would know or its just one explanation my friend was given no reason maybe her womb can't carry twins my mom lost all her twin pregnancies so sad.

So I actually was shocked to hear I'm fighting something my urine came back with high white blood cell count I get the rest of my results later today but they were thinking a uti so I started antibiotic last night. Not happy to be on antibiotic again this pregnancy but it is what it is I'll be done with it Sunday morning a twice a day 5 day med ughh such a pain it doesn't even hurt to pee but I am going a lot and it's pretty dark and it explains my painful cramping that got me to the obgyn Friday in the first place! Just so mad the nurse never ran my urine test Friday I could have started on meds a day sooner.


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## almosthere

Deuce that's a great idea I made a little scrap book of me pregnant and then ds birthday in the hospital it's lovely to look back on!

Baby girl is kicking lots still my stomach moves a tad bit even with that anterior placenta she's a strong little kicker already! 

Anyone else feel like their pregnancy is dragging along? I feel like it flew by and now that I'm out of work I feel like it's taking forever I just want to meet her so much and am so impatient but I know after I'll say I miss her in my tummy like i did with ds haha. I've been keeping pretty busy for not working so I'm not sure why it feels slow. Being ivf maybe the lack of dr appts from what I am used to I'm not sure I wish my 28 week ultrasound would just happen already :)


----------



## darkriver

Almost yes. Especially now we have hit the summer holidays which means I will have no naps especially as my daughter has dropped them. Baby girl is giving it a good old boot in there.


----------



## hunni12

I am getting a lot of kicks lol , and yessss i feel as though it is dragging.

I posted this in 2nd tri, but:

For round 2 months I have been getting migraines that are getting worse i see lights flashing, pressure in my head, and they were getting too hard to handle. I had to see a neuro Wed and he prescribed me Lortabs 5 for whenever I have them.

Now i remember with my son I had to take these for a toothache and he is fine I guess i am worried with this pregnancy being high risk.


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## hunni12

Well deuce their narcotics used for pain which is why I'm worrying but my migraines leave me in tears


----------



## Kimbre

hi ladies! i hope all of you are having H&H pregnancies! i havent posted in here in a while.

we found out we are having another little girl! we love the name weve picked out and big sis is SUPER excited! 

my doctor said at my 21 week app not to worry about my belly being small, but sometimes in the AM its BARELY there.... its almost like i ate 7 burgers and only have a gut?! ive gained in my love handles and thighs BAD! all i see is women with big bellys at this stage and im getting worried.... im now 24 weeks. ive attached photos. i am tall 5'9 and have a long torso, i was also very fit before i got pregnant. anyone else have smaller tummys???

thanks so much!


ive also included a gym photo of me the DAY i found out i was preggo, and our gender reveal:baby:
 



Attached Files:







13599854_10100419230970037_803705591138638259_n.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 4









13659072_10100421948748587_3775725045940620761_n.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 4









12803056_10100362029522197_6380257975636577629_n.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 4









13510992_10100411435851517_8206694891898299381_n.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 2









13501809_10100411435996227_7198473052220455208_n.jpg
File size: 57.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## darkriver

Hey Kimbre= Congrats on your second girl. You look great.


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Kimbre

DeuceMom said:


> Kimbre - Welcome back.
> 
> Congrats on the little girl. It's great that you and hubby love the name you've picked out. I've been on the naming thread and that seems to be a common contention point between couples. Hopefully big sister will be a big help when the baby is here. BTW, love your gender reveal pic (can't remember if I commented in the 2nd tri board where I saw it first).
> 
> As for the size thing. Don't worry about it. I have been on and off freaked about not getting very big (especially carrying twins!) since first trimester. I'm short, overweight to begin with and this is my first long-term pregnancy which all work against me for showing a beautifully rounded belly at this point (23 weeks). Mornings are also hard for me because I've not had much trouble moving, turning over in bed, or anything which always leaves me with a niggling doubt that I'm still pregnant...until I eat breakfast and the babes go to wriggling about. :)
> 
> Something to keep in mind when you see all those well-rounded pregnant ladies is that you don't know how far along they are. Most people pick up the majority of their weight in third trimester, so we've a ways to get there still. You might also be one of the ones that just carries smaller given your height and long torso; plenty of room for baby to hide. Can you remember when/if you got very rounded with your first?


i can feel her ALL the time! shes very strong and i actually feel her way more than my first DD.
i found photos of me with my first DD and i was DEFF showing and rounded out by like my 22nd week! more than i am now anyway. im unsure i can compare the two though since its 7 years later and with my DD i was not fat but chubby already when i got preg. and i was not fit or healthy at all with her.

up until this baby i was fit and very healthy. now i cant even look at healthy food without wanting to throw up, and by the end of a 10 hour day on my feet i have NO energy to work out anymore. i may workout 2 times a week but thats it.

first photo is me at 22 weeks with my first pregnancyu, second is me at 24 weeks with first.
 



Attached Files:







full.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4









full2.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## darkriver

DeuceMom said:


> darkriver said:
> 
> 
> Hey Kimbre= Congrats on your second girl. You look great.
> 
> Hey Dark, just realized you and Kimbre are both working on your second daughters here. Is your daughter as excited to be a big sister?Click to expand...

I dont think she has clue what is about to happen to her.:haha:. Lucy was only six months old when I lost baby alex. Now I am pregnant again she doesnt really understand. She knows all the things in the bedroom are for baby but, i think she forgets as soon as she leaves the room. Only have 3/2 months left to prepare her. I am going to buy her the book the house in mums tummy lol.


----------



## almosthere

Kimbre super cute pics! Everyone's body is different as long as your gaining weight and feeling movements I wouldn't worry they measure at ultrasounds so if that's on spot top def no worries!

Sorry to hear some of you have migraines I have visual migraines with flashing have had a small bit but I am not taking anything for them until after pregnancy and breast feeding is done but I'm hoping my hormones will fix the issue naturally since I started this issue after having ds. 

I am busy searching for a two half day preschool program for ds def want him in prek but I feel like he needs some structure now since he went as a baby and toddler at my old work/school. It would also help to have bonding time a lone with baby girl while he's at school for a bit :) but I am still so nervous sending him with strangers ughh hope I can get the school of our choice but only time will tell!


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## hunni12

It's so quiet lately


----------



## almosthere

It is very quiet the majority must be on the Facebook page now


----------



## almosthere

60 percent there for me and prob most of us give or take a week wooohoo! Can't wait to start counting down in double digits instead of triple haha


----------



## smileyfaces

Double digits for me today :happydance:


----------



## darkriver

almosthere said:


> It is very quiet the majority must be on the Facebook page now

I keep coming on here but nothing exciting is happening lol.
Midwife today. Need to bring up the pains in my stomach.


----------



## hunni12

What Facebook group lol


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Nikko88

DeuceMom said:


> I could really use some happy news from everyone/anyone. What's something funny, amusing, happy that has happened to you in the last day or two?

We were at the beach over the weekend. LO's first time in the ocean. She was scared of the waves at first but quickly wanted to go deeper. My husband waded out with her. She was having a blast then a gust of wind took my husband's beloved hat. I saw him hesitate then release her to get his hat. It took all of 5 seconds for a wave to knock her over. He reversed course and hauled her out of the water while I chased his hat. The look on his face was priceless. Hat or daughter? As it was both got soaked. :haha:


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## darkriver

Sorry your feeling low Duece. 
I forgot to mention the pains to my midwife. Got distracted with the doppler. I got a bit wierded out when midwife started advising I was commando due to white blood cells in my wee.


----------



## almosthere

Wow that's so crazy Smiley woohoo! I have a regular physical tomorrow so had my bloodwork and urine sample done today I totally forgot to go last week oops pregnancy brain! I also have my obgyn appt for baby friday


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## almosthere

I was put on antibiotic for high white blood cells in my urine no mention of trying commando over here haha so funny. Hope you don't have bacteria like I did yick the fun things pregnancy brings right?


----------



## almosthere

Dark hope the pains are just trapped gas or something not serious! I ended up with bacteria in urine and was put on antibiotic that was following pains in my abdoman for a couple days.


----------



## darkriver

Yeah it made me laugh. She said if it gets itchy or something then go to see GP and get some canestan. Hopefully it wont get that far. They keep detecting small bits of protein in my urine but my blood pressure is fine. I had strep B in last pregnancy so wonder if its that? Good news got no appointments now for 2 weeks and then have about 700 next month lol.


----------



## Kimbre

duece im so sorry! stress sucks especially now. i have a crazy family on my mothers side so iknow about the drama!
ive been so stressed too as hubby lost his job 2 months ago...


----------



## Kimbre

DeuceMom said:


> Kimbre - I'm pretty sure the state of your body before pregnancy plays a role as well. The difference between the two pics is quite startling. You said they are both from the first pregnancy and separated by about two weeks? If that's the case, you could really fill out in this pregnancy too in a very short while. Everyone keeps telling me to wait until third tri and I'll get huge. ;)
> 
> You are doing better than I am at least to start with. I'm not in the best shape and exercise is not going to happen until after birth (I'm too worried about overdoing it).
> 
> Healthy food is also a struggle for me, mostly in the leafy greens department (total food aversion still going there). I do well with fruit and dairy, but while the fiber and calcium are much needed, the sugar and fat are not. We've also had a hectic week that had us eating out almost every day. I try my best to pick the most nutritionally sound thing I can. Even at McDonalds, I'll go for a regular sandwich but get a side salad instead of fries and a milk instead of the soda drinks (I'll usually get a yogurt parfait for dessert though :blush: ). At more high end places I try to get salmon or some other good fish that will feed the babies' brains as my entrée. Making decisions in this way makes me feel better, even if I'm not entirely managing the most healthiest diet.


yes the two photos were both from the first pregnancy and about 2 weeks apart... but this am i woke up and theres hardly a bump AGAIN!
i attached a pic of this AM

but i did have my scan and shes measuring 25 weeks! which is perfect

the top scan is a bit scary i think lol, but she was moving alot and it messed up and blurred her nose. but MAN shes got her daddys lips!
 



Attached Files:







13692655_10100424239637627_2983994264010019538_n.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 5









13781768_10100424281309117_4591950414819248313_n.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## almosthere

Deuce sorry you had a crumbs day the other day.

Kimbre look at you and your tiny bump it will grow soon enough! 

I haven't been able to sleep since 6am and went to bed at 1130 it's because my mind is racing thinking about if I'm making the right choice in picking a preschool for ds it will only be a 3or 4 hour program if I add lunch to his day but I have to wait to see if a morning slot is available if not it's afternoons and we wanted mornings so we will see....have a physical today h and a obgyn appt friday. So frustrated with my car it had that airbag recall so had a rental for like 3 months finally get my car back and fixed last week and now the ac isn't working and it's so hot this summer pregnancy and what ladies you know it just doesn't mix! So after my drs today I have to drop it off to get the problem checked and they better pay for it because I bet it's from sitting for months due to the recall ughh.

Any who have lovely days ladies and growing beans! :)


----------



## Kimbre

almosthere said:


> Deuce sorry you had a crumbs day the other day.
> 
> Kimbre look at you and your tiny bump it will grow soon enough!
> 
> I haven't been able to sleep since 6am and went to bed at 1130 it's because my mind is racing thinking about if I'm making the right choice in picking a preschool for ds it will only be a 3or 4 hour program if I add lunch to his day but I have to wait to see if a morning slot is available if not it's afternoons and we wanted mornings so we will see....have a physical today h and a obgyn appt friday. So frustrated with my car it had that airbag recall so had a rental for like 3 months finally get my car back and fixed last week and now the ac isn't working and it's so hot this summer pregnancy and what ladies you know it just doesn't mix! So after my drs today I have to drop it off to get the problem checked and they better pay for it because I bet it's from sitting for months due to the recall ughh.
> 
> Any who have lovely days ladies and growing beans! :)

im sure youre making the correct choice hun! and i know how you feel with the car situation...... my AC stopped working so my hubby just refilled it with an AC can?! it worked for a bit but is running out now bc it was only half a can he grabbed from his dads garage. could it be that your AC just needs refilling like mine??
it is WAY too hot and i can be quite miserable in this heat at 6 months preggers. i swear i could kill someone with all these hormones acting up!


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## darkriver

DeuceMom said:


> darkriver said:
> 
> 
> 700. :shock: You exaggerate, I'm sure. I guess, I actually like having appointments as they help time go faster when each appointment is the next goal. :haha: Anyway, hope things still look perfect and going smoothly.
> 
> Yeah but it feels like it! What the issue is I need to have heart trace done, because of my heart defect but its a 24 hour one. I live 25 miles from the hospital and it is a 50 mile round trip which they want me to do 3 times in one week. Once to get the monitor fitted, second just drop the machine off and third for my consultant appointment on the friday. I am not made of money and means me taking my three year old on all these bus rides which isnt easy. Then the week after, I have health visitor and the week after that I have glucose tolerance test and midwife. I wouldnt mind really if I didnt have my little girl with me.
> 
> Also pains have stopped now.Click to expand...


----------



## hunni12

Here is A'mouri at 21 w 1d ...she is measuring 3 days ahead (gotta update my ticker) and now due on Thanksgiving Day!

Also she is measuring 1 pound already!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160719_125415.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hi all! 

Huni they don't move our due date in the UK after the "12 week" dating scan so even if the baby is measuring a week or so bigger they leave the due date the same, just means we are expecting bigger babies!

Hope you are all well! 

Kimbre I'm sorry OH lost his job we are having some issues with hubby never getting paid on time and the situation not being what was promised when he took the opportunity. Bad time for it eh? :( 

Deuce hope your feeling better? 

We have our 4D scan on Monday and can't wait! X


----------



## darkriver

Kimbre sorry your partner lost his job :(


----------



## hunni12

DeuceMom said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> Here is A'mouri at 21 w 1d ...she is measuring 3 days ahead (gotta update my ticker) and now due on Thanksgiving Day!
> 
> Also she is measuring 1 pound already!!!
> 
> Ooh, kinda jealous yours is already weighing in at a pound. Congrats.
> 
> BTW, does your doctor update your due date according to growth? I was only ever given one due date and even though I know for a fact I will be giving birth before then (doctor won't allow me to go over 38 weeks) the official date hasn't been changed.Click to expand...

I just like updating my ticker when she measures bigger lol, but they keep the EDD the same. I just think its wise to move it with her current measurements.

And sorry Kimbre


----------



## KatieSweet

Kimbre - so sorry your OH lost their job :( 


Hi ladies, quick check in. Have been reading on and off but just so busy so I'm sorry for my lack of posting lately. 
Past 24 weeks now :happydance: which I needed because this week I had a lot of symptoms - basically 3 kinds of abdominal pain that left me feeling miserable + the heat didn't help. I had Braxton Hicks, digestive pain and RLP all in one. Thankfully it's settled down now for the most part. 
Still busy with packing for our trip next week & nursery prep & shopping for baby and mommy - with every passing week I find I need more items to be comfortable. New ergonomic sandals... belly band... etc etc. *sigh* 
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## darkriver

Thank you ladies. Beginning to think its a brand of toilet paper I am using scratching. I wore a pad and there was nothing on that. No cramps and baby is moving around fine. I am going to start nightly logs of movements to reassure me mainly. Once Lucy goes to bed off course.


----------



## KatieSweet

darkriver said:


> Thank you ladies. Beginning to think its a brand of toilet paper I am using scratching. I wore a pad and there was nothing on that. No cramps and baby is moving around fine. I am going to start nightly logs of movements to reassure me mainly. Once Lucy goes to bed off course.

Hoping the spotting stays away! It could be something as simple as irritation like you mentioned. :hugs:

Deuce - I noticed my belly moving for the first time too a few days ago! Some pokes that were moving a part of my belly up and down, up and down...!


----------



## almosthere

Dark how scary I hope all is okay!

Have had a headache all day mild but having it all day is getting to me if I wake up like this tomorrow I'm taking a tylenol. Had my 24 week obgyn checkup babies hb was good quick visit got my paperwork to bring back to my next appt for maternity at the hospital so excited it makes me feel that much closer I also got blood work I need done to get the fifths disease testing guess isn't done for me yet ugh I think I'm in the clear though. I also had enough paper work for my super fun fasting glucose test haha so that needs to be done next month. Sounds like I'll be busy from here on out with tests and dr appts I'll also be due for my trap shot after glucose testing owch haha.

Oh and I'm slightly anemic but dr didn't seem worried at all it was found in my regular dr physical blood work and actually my regular dr didn't bring it up


----------



## Pippylu

Hi ladies...have been away for a while, had so much on - people visiting, my computer died (got a new one now) and I've been sooo tired I have been slack on most fronts. Haven't read back through past the last few pages, will go through the posts later.

I see some new ladies here since I was last on :)

Deuce I'm having twins too! Both girls, unsure if ID, have to wait on a test after they're born.

Kendra, I'm carrying quite small too, not as small as you but I think small for twins. When people hear I'm pregnant and how far along I am, I get comments like 'your baby is going to be so small'. Then I say 'well there's actually two in there'! It's funny to shock them but the assumptions that carrying small means something is wrong is annoying. I've put pics below me at 23 weeks and then this morning at 25+2. All the women on my mum's side carry small. We're all fairly similar build and I'm only 5'7.

Hope everything is ok dark! 

Sorry to hear some of you are getting migraines, I've been lucky to go without so far. I've just had some mild headaches which is a nice relief because normally I get headaches all the time and migraines a few times a year.

Everything is going pretty good with me. I'm getting Braxton hicks ALL the time...I mean several times an hour, including every time I stand up, roll over, sneeze...all the time. Obs and midwife said it's not a problem. It's not uncomfortable or painful at all and I often can't feel my stomach tightening either, it's just suddenly rock hard all over, then next thing it's not hard anymore. Baby A moves a lot, Baby B not as much but I do get lots of thuds in my back and bowl area which I can't tell which one is doing. Had my last scan Tuesday week ago at 23+6, both babies are growing great - 1.4 & 1.5 pounds. My next scan is a week from next Tuesday.

Almost I feel like it's going quick for me! I've only got 11.5 weeks left and am now wondering how long I can keep working.

p.s. there's a facebook page?
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 5









2.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pippylu

Ok, so after scrolling super quick through the posts I've read that Christina created a fb group called November Nuggets 2016, I can't find it though so am guessing it's been made private now. Is anyone that's still active on this thread in the group? Don't mind people knowing my real name or anything.


----------



## hunni12

I am wondering the same Pip and glad to hear the twins are okay!!


----------



## almosthere

Pippy you look great. I'm bigger than you and I only have one lol


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## hunni12

Did some thrift store shopping. Got DS some shorts and started on DD clothes.

Got this brand bassinet there as well for 20$ when on Google it prices for $100!
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1469295451656.jpg
File size: 61.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## darkriver

Hunni thats a brilliant saving.


----------



## almosthere

Hunni amazing deal!

So holy constipation ladies I have had the smallest bowl movement do the passed few days and then today rock hard constipated stomach like contraction hard as a rock crampy a little walked around shopping for nursery decor all day with ds, drank loads of water a decaf tea ate lots of whole wheat pumpkin muffins grapes dried fruit nuts seeds popcorn broccoli and hardly and finally by 1130 I had gas (both ends how fun) and small bowl movement I'm not emptying. I have ibs but I def think this is pregnancy and ibs it's so bad! Praying I have a massive movement tmrw sry prob TMI but had to vent!

Made a floral letter for my daughters flower garden themed nursery and filled up her mason jar lamp with flowers pink blue white purple and orange and the green frome leaves and vines it's so pretty! Bright and fun :)


----------



## almosthere

Oh and a cashier called me huge today I was so angry lol grrrr


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## almosthere

Thanks deuce I love posting pics but now that I don't have a laptop and just my phone it always says my images are too big and idk how to upload anymore to make them smaller to fit!

The past couple days I haven't felt much movement especially today hoping tonight in bed I will feel more. Been dealing with pretty bad constipation even though I go a tiny bit and my stomach has been rock hard all day for two days not bh it's hard all the time and heavy and tight anyone else have this yet?!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Regarding the Facebook page... quite a few of us are using it and for me it's a lot easier than using this forum since I'm on my phone lol I think it was Christina that made the page but I think we can add people so maybe message your name and we'll get you added, it was made private only recently so probably why you cant see it :) 

I'll reread the rest later and reply, hope all you ladies are well xx


----------



## hunni12

My fb name is Jacqulyn Dunklin


----------



## Kimbre

thank you ladies for the support with my SO losing his job. it SUCKS , horrible timing all my savings for maternity are gone.

he got a cooking job but JUST started that and now my landlord is going back on his word and evicting us for ONE months rent over due....he told me we coul dworkit out and now im thinking theres an eviction letter being sent to the post office to pick up. im so stressed out! its so hot out and to think of moving right now is INSANE. 

also ive been having BH?? alot.... does anyone know why id be getting them??


----------



## darkriver

Hugs Kimbre. Stress, Dehydration and sometimes they just happen. i have been feeling them to. 
I cant believe he can evict you on one months missed payment. Here they have to take us to court and cant evict us until then. I really hope the situation can sort itself out.


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## KatieSweet

DeuceMom said:


> Is the FB page really lively? I'm just feeling so left out. :( If the group is private, would that prevent others from seeing posts (e.g. your friends and people from you personal page?). I'd like to join, but only if I can keep the two separate. I've been avoiding posting anything about my pregnancy on my FB page and don't want to announce until the babies are safely here, whole, healthy, and breathing.

I'm wondering the same thing - I'm starting to feel interested in joining, too, but I'm a private person when it comes to my fertility and MC history. Only some people in my life know about them. I don't want my family & friends to be able to track back to here. Can anyone clarify? :)


----------



## KatieSweet

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Kimbre, I'm so sorry all of this is happening. Your landlord is a terrible human being if he's seriously threatening to evict you when you're pregnant and for being behind just one month. I hope it doesn't come to that... 

I had some Braxton Hicks this week, too! It was hot outside and I was overdoing it and my body protested in more ways than one, including BH. What DeuceMom says, as long as it's not more than 4 per hour. If you ever wonder about whether symptoms are normal or not or you have any concerns: just call your Dr, it's what they're there for :hugs:


----------



## darkriver

Its private so no one but the members of the group would see. Also no one can find it unless you are a member.


----------



## smileyfaces

Kimbre that's really awful :( BH will likely be caused by dehydration. I really hope things work out for you x


----------



## almosthere

Kimbre I hear you on the heat it's miserable lately. I hope everything will work out for you guys....this too shall pass!


----------



## Kimbre

DeuceMom said:


> Kimbre said:
> 
> 
> thank you ladies for the support with my SO losing his job. it SUCKS , horrible timing all my savings for maternity are gone.
> 
> he got a cooking job but JUST started that and now my landlord is going back on his word and evicting us for ONE months rent over due....he told me we coul dworkit out and now im thinking theres an eviction letter being sent to the post office to pick up. im so stressed out! its so hot out and to think of moving right now is INSANE.
> 
> also ive been having BH?? alot.... does anyone know why id be getting them??
> 
> OMG! Kimbre, I'm so sorry to hear this. That's pretty horrible of your landlord. My family rents a couple houses and we would NEVER consider kicking a pregnant woman and family out after only one month late rent. What makes you so sure there is an eviction notice, as from your post it doesn't seem like you've actually received one yet?
> 
> I'd call my dr. about the BH, just to be safe. However, it's not uncommon to feel BH in second tri. Just as long as they are not 4 in a hour or have a pattern etc. Stress, dehydration, and over-activity can all bring on BH. Take a load off and try not to overstress about the housing/work situation. I know easier said than done; try some relaxation techniques and let us know how things go! :hugs:Click to expand...

I think it's an eviction notice because I spoke with him about the back rent and he seemed to understand and said he didn't want us to move. I explained my hubby lost his job, but was going on many interviews. I also explained how my loans took my tax refund even though I'm paying payments bc I'm JUST getting out of default
I told him I could A pay it back when my hubby got a job, or B he could get a notarized letter stating how much I owe and a lease so I can try to get my taxes BACK to pay the back rent. But in meantime in can only <BARELY > pay the full upcoming rents. 

He agreed and said he'd text when he got the papers I need. A month went by. I paid full upcoming rent barely it's been very hard with car insurance, internet, phone, electric, my daughter's cheerleading, and food. ...
I text him very polite and asked had he had the chance yet to get the papers stating how much I owe so I can get help. He responded with a rude pissy text saying you told me you'd pay the back rent , that didn't ever happen [it's been like 2 months on the first and u never told him that ] I told him I'm confused bc I thought you understood blah blah and reap rated the conviction we JUST had a couple week prior. He just continued to say that any money I pay goes to back rent? ! What? ? He's never done this before. .... 

So he never text me after that. Now I have a letter stating I need to pick up certified mail from him. ...I'm assuming he's trying to kick me out. I would be shocked if it was anything else. 


I'm very stressed about this bc this would mean no nursery....I've been nesting bad. And moving in with my mother. ...all of us, shes a hoarder. We had to live there once before and it really took a toll on our relationship. I'm very scared at v this point. But I do plan on teeming the judge he said he'd work with us and all the crap we've dealt with.


----------



## Kimbre

KatieSweet said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Kimbre, I'm so sorry all of this is happening. Your landlord is a terrible human being if he's seriously threatening to evict you when you're pregnant and for being behind just one month. I hope it doesn't come to that...
> 
> I had some Braxton Hicks this week, too! It was hot outside and I was overdoing it and my body protested in more ways than one, including BH. What DeuceMom says, as long as it's not more than 4 per hour. If you ever wonder about whether symptoms are normal or not or you have any concerns: just call your Dr, it's what they're there for :hugs:

He's the worst. I hate him now. He's a drunk and refuses to respond to texts when things go wrong but if you're late a day he's blowing up your phone! 
He ignored all my texts about my car and his "storm windows" falling out and hitting it and shattered all over. Not mentioning all the other problems! We want to move out soon but right now is NOT an option....I'm 6 months pregnant. I really do not want to stay with my mother and have the baby there. ...it will take a few months to save up rent and deposit


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Kimbre

DeuceMom said:


> Kimbre - It doesn't sound like your landlord is very knowledgeable or considerate. The fact that he won't take the necessary steps to help you obtain the money he is hounding you for also sounds down right lazy on his part. Also, I don't know how he's going to manage to kick you out with such little notice? I mean, tenants have quite a few rights and I assume even in NY that they can't just evict you without some time given to find an alternative place to live. Have you looked into that?
> 
> Sadly, I have no nursery for my little ones. We have a shortage of rooms in our house and for now, I'll just have to squeeze them in with me (which would probably be the case anyway for a time right after birth). As they get older and I can put some money aside, we hope to either expand the house or even move all together to a bigger place. I'm not terribly worried about it as they'll have a play area and such, but there is a bit of sadness of not being able to decorate a nursery.
> 
> On a more happy note. Twins are doing good. Just had a growth scan and they are still measuring close together. In four weeks they've both packed on a pound so measureing 1 lb 12 oz and 1 lb 11 oz. at 24+3. I was relieved because I've not been eating the best (skipping a meal here and there, and sometimes not on target with the healthy eating). Doc says they make good parasites. :)

hes so dumb! i dont know i feel like if i go to court the judge will give me some time? weve lived there a year and a half and never been late. 

my hubby GOT A JOB!


----------



## almosthere

Kimbre great news glad he got a job! 

Deuce glad your twins are doing well!

My little girl is giving me her usual 3 to 4 day I'm hardly going to kick for you scare. Haven't felt good kicks since saturday on one light one hear or there each day suckss!


----------



## Kimbre

almosthere said:


> Kimbre great news glad he got a job!
> 
> Deuce glad your twins are doing well!
> 
> My little girl is giving me her usual 3 to 4 day I'm hardly going to kick for you scare. Haven't felt good kicks since saturday on one light one hear or there each day suckss!

my little one i feel hasnt been very active either! i dont like it! lol


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## KatieSweet

Kimbre - very relieved to hear your OH has a job again!


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Pippylu

Kimbre that's so awful about your landlord, especially now your husband has a job!!! I can't imagine the stress of worrying about moving so far into pregnancy, plus having to come up with bond and rent in advance. 

Our nursery is pretty much finished. Can't do much decorating because we're renting, but we've got all our furniture.

I've had BH since about week 16, some days I get them several times an hour, sometimes just every hour or so. Not painful or uncomfortable at all, I can just feel my whole stomach go really hard...it goes a bit pointy too.


----------



## Kimbre

Pippylu said:


> Kimbre that's so awful about your landlord, especially now your husband has a job!!! I can't imagine the stress of worrying about moving so far into pregnancy, plus having to come up with bond and rent in advance.
> 
> Our nursery is pretty much finished. Can't do much decorating because we're renting, but we've got all our furniture.
> 
> I've had BH since about week 16, some days I get them several times an hour, sometimes just every hour or so. Not painful or uncomfortable at all, I can just feel my whole stomach go really hard...it goes a bit pointy too.

I knowww i so do not feel like moving at the moment! if we DO move we will have to stay with my mother, and thats just not a good idea for alot of reasons. my daughter wont have a room there yet as my mother hoards everything! so she has boxes filling the 3rd bedroom. i really do not want my daughter to go from having an awesome room to a couch or our bed....
if we do have to move im going to try to get my taxes back which wil be more than enough for deposit and rent to move into a house. but that may take a month or so! so that means we'd basically be wiating until right before our daughter gets here or after! and its stressing me out!

hubby now has two jobs. he cooks for a bar 3 nights, and works for a pipeing company mon -fri! im so happy because i fee like itll be less stressful on me....IF we dont have to move!
i posted a photo of my DD room:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







12933134_10100376851334167_6074594603388991946_n.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kimbre

i AM SO excited for our little girl to get here. im feeling VERY fat. i was so dumb and glanced at the scale and ive gained like 25LBS!!!!! im only 26 weeks.... that scares me...

i LOVE october so we are SO hoping she'll be born in OCT esp. on halloween its my fav. holiday. i posted a few photos of us being crazy for halloween with our costumes. cant wait to add another to our halloween dress up!

i made our costumes=)
 



Attached Files:







2048_1132718496760773_6502075954783331138_n.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4









11049648_10100321549140207_7578290029702475895_n.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 7









12189152_10100322201268337_4783507045591885906_n.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 7









12118663_10100321552633207_982129437899275185_n.jpg
File size: 68.4 KB
Views: 5









12193494_10100321553391687_6213863776825794393_n.jpg
File size: 55.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kimbre

and heres us as the Adams girls. hubby was working. am i the only one who loves halloween? anyone else dress up??
 



Attached Files:







10365956_10100161740428147_5567359083640101326_n.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 6









10350624_10100161739015977_6189995385826137742_n.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Haven't been on for a while but have been keeping an eye on the group. 24 week scan tomorrow with fetal medicine and then hopefully discharged back to normal care. Baby has become so much stronger over the past week and his kicks are really strong now - can see movement from outside! Getting really uncomfortable at night when trying to sleep and having to prop myself upwards in order to have a good nights sleep. 

Reflux is back and despite taking 20mg of omeprazole is making me sick towards the end of the day again.

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Thank you - i'm going alone to the scan for the first time!

Baby has been really active today - lying in bed feeling him wriggling now.


----------



## KatieSweet

Hopeful - good luck with your scan! 

Cute Halloween costumes Kimbre! On my side of the planet, Halloween sadly isn't much of a thing :(

I'm just glad this kid isn't coming in December! Half our family has their birthdays then, plus Christmas & New Year's.... It's always a full, hectic month.
Very happy with my November baby :lol:


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

24 week scan all ok! Discharged from fetal medicine with no concerns. Baby wasn't playing ball and is bum down in pelvis. Happy all is ok. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## almosthere

Hopeful so glad your scan went well!

I'm a bit bummed dh scheduled contractors to come insulate parts of our house the day of my 28 week scan it's not a routine one it's to check for genetic issues so I'm dissapointed in his scheduling ugh...it is what it is.

Moving ds into his new room by Monday as most of his new bed set arrived just need the dresser and the matress the matress is due to arrive tomorrow so we will see! Dh will be busy on our anniversary tomorrow morning building ds bed


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## almosthere

Ladies have any of you gone to a concert pregnant? I won darius rucker tickets and didn't want to miss out on the fun my specialist obgyn I see on occasion was totally fine with it but I've read contradictory information about damaging baby's ears from 24 weeks and on and I'm 25 ughh I hope I didn't deafen my baby! It was so unlike me to go but it was my and dh 9yr anniversary and we wanted to have a good time it was an outdoor concert it was nice but a bit hot and uncomfortable chairs


----------



## almosthere

Omg just noticed im I'm double did get countdown today eeeek!


----------



## darkriver

almosthere said:


> Omg just noticed im I'm double did get countdown today eeeek!

Congrats almost. Its flying by for us all now.


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

DeuceMom said:


> Hopeful27yrs said:
> 
> 
> 24 week scan all ok! Discharged from fetal medicine with no concerns. Baby wasn't playing ball and is bum down in pelvis. Happy all is ok. :thumbup:
> 
> Happy to hear all is well. Were you planning to find out gender? At this rate, may be a surprise, eh?Click to expand...

We had to have a NIFTY at 12 weeks due to our high risk so we know we are having a boy this time. Although, I saw this on the 12 week NT scan and then couldn't miss it on any of the others :blush:

Thank you Deuce xx


----------



## almosthere

Everyone is so close to third tri it's so exciting I bet some ladies already are actually. Almost glucose testing time if ladies haven't yet already so boring I have a 2 hour test but I know some drs do a 1 and if you fail you do a 3


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Nikko88

almosthere said:


> Ladies have any of you gone to a concert pregnant?

Twice. First pregnancy it was Willy Nelson. This pregnancy it was Bob Dylan. Both around late second trimester/early third. Neither were very loud but the amount of noise dampening done by the amniotic fluid and all the tissue between the baby and the outside world makes it generally fine.

I actually found sitting on the ground more comfortable than in the tiny plastic chairs they had at the Willy concert.


----------



## almosthere

Nikko those sound like amazing concerts jealous! Haha thanks makes me feel better although I felt mine was quite loud for country! My water bottle vibrated! Haha. Hope your doing well!

Thanks deuce now I'm counting down to 3rd tri! Hehe so exciting your soon to follow.

Hope everyone is doing well I'm about to have chicken enchilada casserole for dinner can't wait it's almost ready to come out of the oven!


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## almosthere

deuce sorry if I missed this from previous posts but why can't you go to full term? if my girl doesn't come out before term I think I'll be induced because I want another vaginal birth and they are concerned about see and me retearing. I was 4 days late with ds and that was with induction 48hoirs prior it was not a fun long wait haha


----------



## darkriver

Congrats Duece. :). All these exciting milestones.


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## almosthere

I totally forgot who was having twins haha sorry makes complete sense to go early :) I swear I have complete pregnancy brain since 2nd tri like total mush over here. if you want natural I hope they behave it must be so tricky making sure they are both safe to deliver that way and baby's can flip so fast! 

hope all are well! :)


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## almosthere

deuce that is a good point though I had 4th degree tearing which maybe is more rare but that with a c section would be horrible but you will be resting anyways if that happens so I say go for what you want you may have to rest for weeks either way! I remember I couldn't even walk without assistance my experience was just super shity I had to go home with a catheter and my stiches reopened but luckily didn't need surgery i naturally reclosed! our bodies are amazing. I just hope I won't be afraid of sex as much as I was after having ds hoping my girl will be more petite than my son haha. Oh I am rambling I can get pretty chatty with the venting haha


----------



## Pippylu

My OB has recommended a C-Sec straight up. He said the same about if A isn't head down a C-Sec would happen, and also that even if A is head down but B isn't and B doesn't turn on her own soon after A is delivered, they'll do a C-Sec to avoid complications with B being in there too long. Both girls have been breach for the last 10 weeks and are very cramped in there. I decided at the beginning that I would have them however they recommended so just agreed to go ahead with planned C-Sec. I'm actually relieved to have the decision out of the way rather than wondering which way it could go. Now I just have to decide when to stop working...I'd like a couple of weeks to relax (and probably clean haha) before they come!


----------



## darkriver

I am still waiting on a decision on what is happening. Things have become a little complicated for me due to my heart struggling (why I have a consultant). I have to rest and take it easy. I am thinking a csection is more likely for me but feel sad.


----------



## almosthere

dark I'm sorry to hear you are struggling with your heart condition I hope you have plenty of time to relax and rest big hugs!


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Pippylu

Dark sorry that your heart condition is weighing so heavily on how you give birth, I hope you don't have to wait until you're in labor to be told definitely c-sec or not.

Deuce I'm super lucky where I work, the ladies there are amazing and as soon as they found out I am pregnant won't let me do anything remotely considered manual labour. Unfortunately most of the time I can't avoid being on my feet all day and on very busy days, when even taking 5 to sit down is impossible, it's hits me hard, then my BH gets worse and I feel it in my legs and back all night. Because I'm permanent full time on an hourly wage rather than permanent full time on a salary I'm not entitled to employer paid mat leave, but am entitled to 18 weeks paid leave from the federal government (available to all working women earning $150k or less per year). If I got employer paid leave I would also be able to claim the government leave on top and could swing almost a full year of paid time off. It really sux that the support is so different in different countries, I seriously feel for the ladies that don't have those kinds of benefits available.

Almost my sister's last baby split her open like a peanut! Her words haha...but seriously, I agree, one way or another you'll need to rest. Born safely is best in the end!


----------



## PeterPanWendy

Hey ladies! I haven't been on in a good while, but I was wondering if you all plan on working up until you go into labor (or until your due date/induction date, etc.) or if you plan on leaving work a little early. I noticed a couple of you mentioned it, and I'm in the same boat as Deuce. I'm in the US and I work for a smaller company that has no maternity benefits or paid leave. Luckily, however, I have a desk job and I also am planning on discussing a work-from-home option with my boss for after the baby arrives, but I would really like some time at home before he arrives so I can make sure everything is in order and maybe get a little extra rest before he's here.


----------



## darkriver

Hi Peterpanwendy,
I think a lot of the ladies here are from the UK so will be taking maternity leave in some form. I dont work at the moment anyway but i would have taken Maternity.


----------



## almosthere

we are just going to have me not work I always have summers off because I teach but idk how we will swing it financially after the summer I have a feeling I won't be able to take two years off like dh was hoping for I'm in US so I won't get any leave and if I stayed with my job it isn't fair ide be there for only the first two months with new toddlers and then leave I can't do that I would possibly have e gotten some partial paid leave


----------



## almosthere

pippy your poor sister she must have had 4th degree tears like me so painful


----------



## Pippylu

Peterpanwendy I am working up until 34w2d, that will (hopefully give me 2.5 weeks off before my scheduled date. We get 18w maternity pay from the federal government here, that's with or without employer paid maternity leave. I hope you can swing working from home, I would love to do that as an option for when my mat leave runs out but I work in the wrong industry.

Almost I'd say so! It was awful the way she described it, and she had to re-admitted after the stitches busted and she got an infection. I can see the appeal of a cs after a traumatic labor, but it's a big strain on the body either way.


----------



## almosthere

pippy yes a catch 22 for sure I'm so conflicted I know ide prefer natural but I don't want to get a 4th again just going to see if I have a little peanut or not haha sitting in the hospital now waiting to start my 2hr glucose test I'm starving and haven't even started its going to be a long morning.


----------



## twickywabbit

Glucose test this morning yall. D: ugh one of my least favorite things. But omg third tri is upon us...its so surreal. &#9786;


----------



## almosthere

twickywabbit said:


> Glucose test this morning yall. D: ugh one of my least favorite things. But omg third tri is upon us...its so surreal. &#9786;

GL! it actually goes by pretty fast but I feel your pain haha. :dohh:


----------



## Christina86

I finally got back in so I thought I'd stop in and say hi! I've changed my password 6 times and have always forgotten them. Maybe the 7th times the one I'll remember? Haha


----------



## almosthere

hahaa right it down somewhere safe! I'm the same I'm so bad with passwords.


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## almosthere

deuce how is your arm feeling? I got my Tdap shot yesterday and the shot went great a tiny lunch that was it but can't lay on my arm on my side it's so sore but no lump at least! you sound so ahead of the game I have yet to wash any of the used clothing I purchased or the few new things and we had baby items in storage I have to wash still too I think I'm just slowly going to spread out washing of course our dryer isn't working properly everything needs a double dryer session so we need that fixed.


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## darkriver

My arm hurt for a few days but that was it. 
Got everything set up. Still have to do some washing but my list is marginaly shorter.
Recieved a lovely pram blanket off my aunty.
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 7









013.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 7









033.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## almosthere

dark I love the blanket so cute!

deuce glad with your shot! I think you are ahead of the game or maybe I'm slacking this time around haha I feel like I'm not as motivated to get things done because dh hasn't removed the wallpaper from her room and painted yet. he does that wallpaper removal next weekend but won't paint until the weekend after that it is hard he could do it all in the three days he has off but I think he's been feeling overwhelmed. our sons room set is finally all built he had been waiting for his dresser in the mail dh built it yesterday so we are dealing with two new rooms really! crazy busy can't wait til baby girl is here and we can all snuggle in the winter together as a family!


----------



## Pippylu

I love that blanket dark, did your aunty make it herself?

Deuce my arm only hurt for a day and it was really only tender to touch, otherwise I couldn't tell it was sore at all.

Are you ladies asking family and friends to get the shot as well? So far we've only asked immediate family and most of them are already done because they reproducing like rabbits on my side at the moment lol!

Almost, it will be summer here when the babies arrive so no winter snuggles for me. We'll just have to make do with the airconditioner haha!


----------



## almosthere

having a baby in summer is lovely I had ds then I feel like it was be more of a challenge in the winter keeping her warm since newborns needs so much bundling and I'm going to be paranoid about slipping on the ice with baby in the carrier Oh gosh I'm hibernating to be safe hahahaha. I can't though I have to bring ds to and from school ahhh I hope it will be okay I'll just have to tell dh to be on top of salting the driveway!

I had my parents and husband get the shot before ds was born but I think once you get it (unless ur pregnant) your covered for ten years I'm going to ask my obgyn about this next week at my appt so we will see what she says!


----------



## twickywabbit

So apparently this little girl won't technically be a November nugget. C section to be on Halloween.:haha:


----------



## darkriver

twickywabbit said:


> So apparently this little girl won't technically be a November nugget. C section to be on Halloween.:haha:

How exciting! I would love to have a baby on Halloween.


----------



## almosthere

twicky how come your having to have a c section early? happy Halloween to you then right?! a cut elittlw pumpkin baby! :)


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## almosthere

deuce sorry to put that worry into your mind haha I have a real fear of it after falling twice once when pregnant women ds and again when holding ds as a young toddler I got hurt both times but both times ds was fine my leg got caught in a seat belt one of the times from my husbands car and I went right down the other my foot also got stuck getting out of by he car image. cluts a guess haha

so irritated a article on Facebook was totally dissing ivf saying it's selfish and we should all adopt instead and I'm over here like if u feel that way then how come these ppl didn't adopt same thing to me natural or ivf u didn't take a adoption child ugh sry just had to rant people are so rude and just done get it ahhh deep breath!


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## twickywabbit

almosthere said:


> twicky how come your having to have a c section early? happy Halloween to you then right?! a cut elittlw pumpkin baby! :)

I'll be 39 weeks. I had a very traumatic birth last time where I hemmoraged and I almost died as well as my daughter. I was exactly 40 weeks, going overdue and they found out I had lost half of my amniotic fluid and they induced me. My labor was exactly 24 hours and I was scheduled to have a c section after the 15 hour mark. My doctor was too busy drinking and painting his deck so he let me lie there until I finally progressed to 9cm , he finally showed up and then i barely managed to push her out, he had to use the vac, the.n i hemmoraged for an unknown reason, and my daughter was born blue and not breathing. This has been a discussion with my family and midwife since the beginning of the pregnancy. We decided that it was better for everyone, and especially the health of myself and the little one if I just go ahead and do elective cesarean. :)


----------



## almosthere

I'm so sorry to hear about your experience that is so scarey! I hope having one sooner than later will help move things along smoothly for both you and baby! you are one brave mama! :)

im curious if I will have to have a c section it scares me to death I have panic attacks and I started having one at 8cmdilated getting the epidural from the paid I couldn't take it anymore so those thought of being awake during surgery i might pass out I'm so afraid of that happening! but drs told me to consider it as an option due to my bad birth experience (although not as bad as yours) and baby girl has been breech a long time so if she doesn't move I really won't have a choice in bathe matter but her health is what is most important


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## almosthere

deuce so glad everything turned out to be okay and a. false alarm! so no pre-eclampsia? I had that borderline last pregnancy I guess my blood pressure was a tiny bit high and I had some headaches and swelling but it wasn't super bad or anything although I was induces but not early he came days late.
have been having a lot of BH I think having to pee then going pee causes them sometimes getting up and down causes them....

I feel like I'm gaining too much weight too fast I started at 106 and I'm already over 128....and I still have a little over ten weeks to go omg I'm going to be a whale more than I already am now my back has been killing from this weight I mean 22 extra lbs is a lot for my 5 foot 2 height and petite size! I feel like I'll gain 35 this pregnancy at this rate if not 40 omg


----------



## Pippylu

Deuce you must be so relieved. I really hope your can accommodate your needs. I'm in a physicaly demanding job too and some days hit me harder than others, finding time to sit for any length of time is an issue. The ladies I work with are great though and have taken on extra to make sure I do less, but like you if someone doesn't turn up I have to pick up the slack. I know if it gets to the point where I need to be put in an office job, I'll have to leave early. Only 4 weeks left of work thankfully!

Almost good point about having babies in summer vs winter, if I was in your climate I'd worry too. I'm a huge klutz and slip, trip, fall over everything! Ice is my enemy and I always slip over when we're on holidays. Our winters here are warm, our summers are stinking hot so I'm very grateful to be pregnant during winter. Unfortunately we also lose power alot in summer due to daily storms so poor babies will have to adapt to warm, sticky days and nights without the a/c. 

Twicky how cool to have a Halloween baby! Sorry to hear about your last pregnancy though. What happened to you sounds almost identical to my sisters labor with her first. It's scary to think it can get to that point in this day and age. She's very aware of how lucky she and her DD are to be here. She almost didn't try for a 2nd (had issues with that labor too but not as bad).


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## wtt :)

Oh my haven't been on here in forever! Still alive and kicking - literally! :D Just got back from an overcrowded touristy place in Italy but it was very convenient for families. Our son got to play in the sand and i got to swim in the sea. :) 
Hope everyone is doing ok and all the babies are baking nicely. My belly has been growing and it really is starting to get quite uncomfortable now. Only 2 1/2 months to go!! Will be doing the glucose test this week.


----------



## almosthere

deuce I notice when I'm more active and then sit and get up and down it triggers quite long BH too.

WTT glad all is well best of luck at your glucose test!

I'm off to the ob tomorrow. does anyone know when they start to measure bumps and check the cervix? I would guess bump measurements start first maybe cervical checks in last month? Almost September a month closer to meeting our babies!


----------



## darkriver

Only 70 days for you Almost! In the UK they dont generally check cervix unless its regarding an induction or something.


----------



## almosthere

dark I was induced actually so maybe that's why the check got my mucus plug to start comming out so that was good last time as nothing was happening past my due date not even one cm dilated!

had my maternity shoot last night outside ot was so amazing my son was not super cooperative and he usually is during shoots but since it was outdoors I think we wanted to just play haha


----------



## wtt :)

Glucose test ok. All good :D


----------



## almosthere

great news wtt!


----------



## mel3000

Hi

I've just joined today and it's my first time using a pregnancy forum.

I'm expecting my 8th baby (yes No.8) and due 15 November. 

My other children age from 14 down to 2. I had my first at 16. All were conceived naturally and all natural births. 

I'm 31 weeks, but feel like I'm 40 as I feel massive!!! 

Hope to have another natural birth this time too.


----------



## almosthere

wow Mel you are a busy mama! how many boys how many girls? congrats on your pregnancy I hear ya I feel massive and I've been ready as of weeks ago to give birth hahaha wanting November to be here already so bad as I am sure many of us are.

had my prenatal appt today measuring exactly at 32 weeks (they started measuring my bump today :) all is well and go back in a couple weeks next month I have an appt each week and I can't wait as each appt is a step closer to meeting my baby girl! I've been getting painful kicks from her a lot she's a strong one! :)


----------



## mel3000

I've got 3 girls and 4 boys.

They are, in birth order: Girl 14, Boy 12, Boy 10, Girl 8, Boy 6, Girl 4, Boy 2.

I'm convinced this one is another girl, as I feel exactly the same way when I was expecting my daughters, but my husband is convinced it's another boy. I would like another girl to even the numbers up!!!

And they are called Rebecca, Connor, Jack, Madison, Kyle, Bethany and Mason.

This one will either be a Liam or a Paige.


----------



## almosthere

aw my son is Liam and I also like Paige! I love mason too along with your other names so nice you have a good mix! 

this morning I had painful cramping all over my stomach after having a couple slices of cinnimon toast with water kind of freaked me out and I'm having lots of braxton hicks close together ughh relaxing and having water hoping they let up I'm not even 32 weeks yet it's too soon!


----------



## mel3000

I've been getting slight cramping over the past week too as well as pesky Braxton Hicks, but all part of being pregnant I guess.

Older children are being very helpful today around the house, helping with chores and looking after the young ones so I can try and rest a little.

Think the baby is trying to "break out" as its legs and arms are poking out today all over the place.

Hardly sleeping either as just feel extremely heavy and uncomfortable. 

Hope everyone else is doing OK.


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## almosthere

aw deuce sounds rough sorry to hear you failed the second test but now you can be monitored so that is good things should improve for you! I also feel like that's all I do i had a burst of energy where I got the entire nursery ready just need window treatments so we are in great shape really and my sprinkle is next weekend so hoping to stalk up on diapers and wipes there haha. but ya after my energy organizing spurt I'm exauhsted and eating comfort food it's not good. :( 

Mel that's great your kids can be so helpful. my son can be helpful or he can be very fresh and hard to deal with...part of having a threenager i guess! haha


----------



## mel3000

Having one of those feeling really pregnant days today...

Slight backache, tiredness, mild cramping, sore all over and general grumpiness.

Can I really be turning 32 weeks next Tuesday?

I also put I was due on the 15 Nov, when I meant to put 8 Nov!!! :dohh:
Blame my stupid baby brain!!


----------



## almosthere

Mel I am also due nov 8th I have the 7th on my ticker but my drs changed my dd to the 8th election day and due date day! haha


----------



## almosthere

my baby girl finally moved good tonight only slight ones hear and there all day it was making me so nervous it will be nice when the last month comes and the fun of wondering when she arrives will begin one more month and a day until the last month eeeek! :)


----------



## twickywabbit

I lost my mucous plug today. :o


----------



## almosthere

Oh wow isn't that early?! did you go early with your first baby? exciting though your far enough where baby would be totally fine! :)


----------



## twickywabbit

Well I'm scheduled a section for Halloween so I was hoping to make it till then. And no, actually with my daughter had to be induced at 40 weeks...(lost half of amniotic fluid and had no sign of labor whatsoever) so this is all new to me. :haha: I'm a little concerned. I feel 32 weeks might be a little too early. Hoping she keeps baking for a few weeks or so


----------



## almosthere

just try to relax and call the dr to let them know!


----------



## twickywabbit

Already called today, they told me it could be days or weeks. It's different for every woman. Just have to take it easy and take it day by day. To prepare for tomorrow but not EXPECT it to happen tomorrow.


----------



## almosthere

that's good ya it can take weeks best of luck!


----------



## darkriver

twickywabbit said:


> Well I'm scheduled a section for Halloween so I was hoping to make it till then. And no, actually with my daughter had to be induced at 40 weeks...(lost half of amniotic fluid and had no sign of labor whatsoever) so this is all new to me. :haha: I'm a little concerned. I feel 32 weeks might be a little too early. Hoping she keeps baking for a few weeks or so

Hi twicky. I have been losing my mucus plug for weeks. It can and does regenerate. Were you bleeding?

I was at hospital last night with reduced movements baby girl started kicking immediately once the monitor was attached (typically)


----------



## mel3000

I'm 32 weeks today and starting to feel really awful...

Backache, cramping and pressure.....

Hope it's not the start of slow labour as read that these could be signs of it. Just hope baby stays in for a few more weeks....


----------



## twickywabbit

darkriver said:


> twickywabbit said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm scheduled a section for Halloween so I was hoping to make it till then. And no, actually with my daughter had to be induced at 40 weeks...(lost half of amniotic fluid and had no sign of labor whatsoever) so this is all new to me. :haha: I'm a little concerned. I feel 32 weeks might be a little too early. Hoping she keeps baking for a few weeks or so
> 
> Hi twicky. I have been losing my mucus plug for weeks. It can and does regenerate. Were you bleeding?
> 
> I was at hospital last night with reduced movements baby girl started kicking immediately once the monitor was attached (typically)Click to expand...


I don't think I was actively bleeding...but the mucous was tinted with blood. It wasn't much maybe a glob the size of a quarter. (Sorry tmi) I've also been having a lot of pressure in my pelvis and "down there and I do feel like my abdomen tightens on and off. No pain really, just extreme discomfort.


I'm glad she started moving for you at the hospital! .


----------



## mel3000

I've just had the midwife out, as I couldn't cope any more with the discomfort...

Baby is doing fine and seems to be on the way to being engaged.

And it also looks as if I am in slow labour, which could last for weeks, but may also settle down again. I've to keep a check and if the pains get stronger then to get back in touch.

Feel so so tired and really uncomfortable....


----------



## almosthere

dark glad all is ok it sounds like we are all at a similar discomfort level. I have been backed up for days and now I'm pooping a million times today stomach achey a little back achey crampy not feeling so hot def very fatigued. I'm wondering if I'm pooping a lot because I have increased my veggie intake or because labor is slowly on its way as long as it's safe for Abby ide love for her to come in October! still some things to be done curtains and valence need to be sewn I have all the fabric though I need my son's costume to be sewn (my mom does this for me I want to learn to sew though!) we have to put the carseat in we thought we would wait until October and I need a new crib matress since the one I have has been used twice I think it isn't firm enough to be safe for an infant.


----------



## mel3000

I'm getting so uncomfortable with all this discomfort, so I've asked the midwife if there is a chance I could get induced earlier, as I'm really struggling. She said she would look in to it and get back in touch.

She called back about 30 minutes later and I've been booked in to get induced at 36 weeks!!! So baby will be here around 11 October!!

So so happy I don't have to wait too long as really tired.

It doesn't help that my 2 year old was up being sick last night.

So here is my bump today, with an almost engaged baby....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 9


----------



## almosthere

super cute bump!

sorry your lo is sick :(


----------



## mel3000

I had to call the doctor out a few days ago as I was in such pain and getting pressure.

She checked me and I'm measuring 42 weeks and 2cm! I am to be on bed rest until the birth as baby is very low down. I'm only allowed up for the bathroom.

I've got the midwife coming today with a scanner to check on the baby size, as they think it's a big baby, or that I'm further along than 32 weeks.

I can hardly stand up without feeling incredibly heavy and sore, but I managed to get a quick photo the other day of my heffalump bump, as I was able to stand up for more than 5 seconds!!! 

I've suddenly got huge.....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## almosthere

each pregnancy woman tend to get bigger so it seems normal to me but I def see a growth difference from your last photo to this one! 

twicky how are you doing since losing your mucus plug?

hope all ladies are doing well. not much happening here I'm waiting for that giant growth spurt Mayne when I hit 36weeks it will happen I feel big and uncomfortable but not the end of the tri huge yet haha. I have a obgyn appt next Tuesday but probably won't have much to report. without late tri ultrasound show do they know the weight and length of baby? size is a concern to my dr and when I give birth so I'm curious if they will add an ultrasound to one of my appts next month hmmm


----------



## smileyfaces

So the difference between those photos is 2 days? :wacko:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hey everyone! Haven't been on for ages I hope you are all well! Lovely to check in on you almost! 

Mel, hi, are you in the UK or US? How do you manage on bed rest with 7 children?! x


----------



## almosthere

elmo and Smiley how your both feeling and doing well!


----------



## mel3000

Just realised that I put a photo up from when I was expecting my 2 year old at this stage and didn't notice until it was up!!! 

Well had the midwife today and scan. It wasn't as clear as the hospital one but could see baby. It is very low down and estimate weight is 5.5lbs, so looks as if it will be another big one. My others weighed between 8-8.5lb when they were born.

I'm still 2cm and my cervix is starting to soften, so I could go in to labour anytime.

I've been given a wheelchair to use, so I can at least get up and out of the bedroom and be with the family in the evening. The bedroom is downstairs thankfully, as I don't think I could face stairs just now!

If I don't have the baby at the weekend, then I am to go and get a steroid injection on Monday at the midwife unit and another one next Wednesday, with another scan and take it from there (section or induced)

Hi Elmo, I'm in the UK. I cope with being in bed rest with 7 children as I have a very helpful and understanding husband.

So here is my bump from last week: the proper one this time!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## smileyfaces

almosthere said:


> elmo and Smiley how your both feeling and doing well!

I'm doing great! Not been on this thread in ages. How are you doing? Hope you are doing good xxx


----------



## almosthere

I'm good my mom is throwing me a sprinkle this Sunday so something exciting to look forward to! I also have my next obgyn appt Tuesday which will probably be the usual uneventful and super speedy checkup. counting down the weeks until October rolls around so I can then count down to Nov hahaha


----------



## twickywabbit

almosthere said:


> each pregnancy woman tend to get bigger so it seems normal to me but I def see a growth difference from your last photo to this one!
> 
> twicky how are you doing since losing your mucus plug?
> 
> hope all ladies are doing well. not much happening here I'm waiting for that giant growth spurt Mayne when I hit 36weeks it will happen I feel big and uncomfortable but not the end of the tri huge yet haha. I have a obgyn appt next Tuesday but probably won't have much to report. without late tri ultrasound show do they know the weight and length of baby? size is a concern to my dr and when I give birth so I'm curious if they will add an ultrasound to one of my appts next month hmmm


I'm doing okay! Thanks for asking. :flower: Resting as much as I can. Advised not to do anymore strenuous activity ( I worked out in the mornings) and I also found out during a trip to Labor and Delivery(thought I was going into premature labor) that I have a nasty UTI!! Yuck. So I am being treated for that as well. My c section is officially scheduled for Halloween. So I have 3 or 4 more appts until baby is here! 




How are you?

How is everyone else?

I feel bad for not being able to keep up with the threads. Been very busy, had a lot of stuff going on.


----------



## mel3000

I feel kind of flu like today as I'm aching all over and also getting mild pains, which I think are now contractions starting as dull like period pains and backache.

My husband has taken children out with friends for the day, so I can try and get some rest. They hope to be back later this afternoon.

I ended up sleeping in living room last night on the recliner, as I was so comfortable and also closer to the bathroom.

So I am trying to listen to my body as I feel that it's getting ready for labour, as I've started to dilate and my cervix is starting to soften and baby is very low down.

Never felt this way before with my others, so I may phone midwife later if the pains get worse, or feel I can't cope any more.

Just hope baby stays put for at least 3 more weeks....


----------



## almosthere

Mel it's early but still exciting baby will still be okay to come now but u hear you as it is early!

twicky I'm good went to a giant tag sale today got the cutest clothes and did some xmas shopping there last time I can probably get away with used things for ds as he is 3 and quiet smart he might catch on its not in packages lol.

baby girl actuslly just kicked the hsrdest ever three big ones in a row haha i csnt eait to go to the obgyn tuesday one appt closer to the big day! and tomorrow is my baby sprinkle im so excited


----------



## mel3000

Things have settled down a little now. 

I feel so weak so hope I'm able to sleep.

Going to phone midwife tomorrow and hope can get seen as just can't cope much longer with the pain/pressure/backache/heaviness.

almosthere: hope you have a good sprinkle tomorrow! Love that word "sprinkle".


----------



## almosthere

thats good things have calmed down for you!

haha yes its so cute i guess a sprinkle is the new fad in the US atleast after a shower some people will throw a sprinkle for the ext baby if your having the opposite sex or if you need diapers and such


----------



## mel3000

I had to get the midwife out this morning as I had a very uncomfortable night with incredible pains and pressure... almost in tears.

And I am in very early labour! I've gone from 2cm to 3cm, so making slow progress. My cervix is still closed but is softening well. She said that it didn't look like labour was too far off, but it could also be a few weeks. 

I was told that if baby did decide to come early, then it would be OK as it is a good size and weight. It would only need to stay in hospital for a couple of days for observation, but she didn't think this would happen.

I've got to get a steroid injection tomorrow and again on Wednesday, so I'm as prepared as I can be for when baby eventually arrives.

So spending time today with the family, before things really start to happen. The children are really excited and have said they can't wait to meet their new sibling. 

I'm still feeling a bit of pressure and feeling contractions, but they aren't as bad, but keeping a close check on them.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Mel do you pay for you midwife privately or NHS if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## JemmaLouise

Think I smell a troll in here &#128514;

3cm dilated with a closed cervix... come on?


----------



## Jox

Sorry I haven't been on in ages ladies, hope ur all doing ok!!!

Yeah I was wondering that Jemma. 3cm dilated but cervix closed. Something doesn't make sense x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Well it simply doesn't make sense how can a cervix be closed and also dialated 3cm? Speaking as a pregnant woman in the uk I can confidently say that a lady in slow / early labour, dilating at only 32 weeks would not just be left to chill at home! It doesn't matter the size of a baby, chances are that he or she may still need help if they where delivered so early. Also unless you have some very impressive private health care then midwives certainly do not come to your home to exam you and if they where private and coming out to your home, they don't give out growth scans!! On another note, steroids from a midwife led birthing centre? Utter rubbish. 
You claimed to accidentally post a photo of your bump from a previous pregnancy when it was noticed that there was no way it was same bump with two days apart ....and yet then you go and post that same pic again in the bumps thread. 

It really frightens me when this goes on in forums, clearly some fabrication going on here. 

To the other long standing members of the group I'm sorry to cause any bother, I know i haven't been in the thread for a while but we all started out here together and I can't to see you have the wool pulled over you eyes as it might be easier to do to you American ladies since you might presume that things work differently for us over here X


----------



## Jox

At 32 weeks even baby is a good size doesn't mean their lungs r in anyway mature enough so like u said Elmo no way ud be left at home at supposedly 3cm dilated!!! Ud be in the hospital on bed rest!! A 32 weeker could easily need 6 weeks in hospital and now mw or doc in their right mind would say that baby was likely to be ok.

For someone on baby number 8 I'm quite shocked at how conflicting and 'confused' posts seem to be &#128533;


----------



## mel3000

Ok, I apologise. Blame my lack of sleep overnight...

I meant to put that my cervix has started to open and is not closed...(banging head very hard on virtual wall!!).

Elmo, I am paying for a private midwife, but had all my scans done at the hospital, which she is happy with.

I've just called the hospital and I'm to go in for close monitoring/observation and also stay in until the birth. 

I am just so tired and exhausted, so trying to conserve every ounce of energy I have. This is why my posts have sounded a bit confused, so I apologise again.


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

mel3000 said:


> I had to call the doctor out a few days ago as I was in such pain and getting pressure.
> 
> She checked me and I'm measuring 42 weeks and 2cm! I am to be on bed rest until the birth as baby is very low down. I'm only allowed up for the bathroom.
> 
> I've got the midwife coming today with a scanner to check on the baby size, as they think it's a big baby, or that I'm further along than 32 weeks.
> 
> I can hardly stand up without feeling incredibly heavy and sore, but I managed to get a quick photo the other day of my heffalump bump, as I was able to stand up for more than 5 seconds!!!
> 
> I've suddenly got huge.....

Says here midwife coming with a scanner


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

mel3000 said:


> Just realised that I put a photo up from when I was expecting my 2 year old at this stage and didn't notice until it was up!!!
> 
> Well had the midwife today and scan. It wasn't as clear as the hospital one but could see baby. It is very low down and estimate weight is 5.5lbs, so looks as if it will be another big one. My others weighed between 8-8.5lb when they were born.
> 
> I'm still 2cm and my cervix is starting to soften, so I could go in to labour anytime.
> 
> I've been given a wheelchair to use, so I can at least get up and out of the bedroom and be with the family in the evening. The bedroom is downstairs thankfully, as I don't think I could face stairs just now!
> 
> If I don't have the baby at the weekend, then I am to go and get a steroid injection on Monday at the midwife unit and another one next Wednesday, with another scan and take it from there (section or induced)
> 
> Hi Elmo, I'm in the UK. I cope with being in bed rest with 7 children as I have a very helpful and understanding husband.
> 
> So here is my bump from last week: the proper one this time!!

"It wasn't as clear as the hospital one"

...thought they where all at the hospital?


----------



## mel3000

very quickly... 

I will clear up all the confusion on here when I'm back home...


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hmmmm....ok


----------



## smileyfaces

Oh dear :argh: 

Honestly never heard of anyone at 32 weeks being examined (at home), being told they are 3cm but then being left like mehhhhh whatever, labour might be starting but its fine! That just seems bizarre!

Also agree with the others, having an US at home is just 100% impossible?


----------



## JemmaLouise

I'm just gonna say what I feel...

...think you're full of shit! 

Harsh? Yeah? But I hate liars!


----------



## almosthere

I'm so confused! I don't know very much about getting checked at home and home births and all I've always gone the hospital route no midwife so I'm clueless about if midwives scan at home or not but i do knownif you dilate your cervix is opening and I think drs would want to stop this in a hospital before 34 weeks and bed rest probably? oh boy lol.

I had a lovely sprinkle today I hope everyone else's day was well and I hope ladies popping back in are doing good with their growing babies we all have about 2 months give or take left I can't wait to get to the final month eek!


----------



## smileyfaces

What's a sprinkle? A baby shower? Hope you had a brill time.<3

I'm due next month, 26th october :) not long now!


----------



## almosthere

Smiley it's a new trend it's a step down from a baby shower so with my son I had a big shower with my second it's a mini type shower smaller gifts easier to plan can't say no to another celebration for your next babies right?! lol I felt a tad bit guilty but we do need all the help we can get! I told ppl just bring diapers or a small book or toy nothing too much :)


----------



## almosthere

aw you will have a little bundle for Halloween so cute did you buy a tiny costume?! it's fun to think what their first holiday will be my girl will be with us for auntie and daddys birthdays and then for thanksgiving and I can't wait to have a completed family for Christmas! :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Sprinkle sounds good!

Nah I'm not betting he will be here for Halloween! Would be nice but I think I will have a November baby :)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Almost I think a "sprinkle" is just about the cutest description I have ever heard!! Hope you enjoyed it! 

I'm doing well thank you, just trying to arrange my home birth! 34 weeks now, I'm a few days behind smiley, due 28th (probably 30th by my dates) :)


----------



## darkriver

A sprinkle sounds so sweet.


----------



## almosthere

boys do like to stay in longer with my son I got induced days after my due date and he still took 48 hours to come out with assistance he didn't want to come out yet haha.

I'm hoping since I'm having a girl she will want to come out sooner than later I hope it happens naturally this time I want the big water breaking surprise! :)


----------



## kirstybumx3

Omg what have I just read? I WAS 3cm dilated at 32 weeks and was rushed into the hospital and made to stay there and gave birth 24 hours later. I really don't believe for a second a midwife would examine you and find out you're dilating 2 months early and just tell you to rest! My son spent 7 weeks in hospital. I sort of hope it's true because if not it's a bit weird to be pretending you're having a premature baby!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

LOL @ the chick saying that she's measuring 10 WEEKS AHEAD?! Come on. We're not stupid. Please take your BS elsewhere. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. I've been MIA for a while because life's oh so crazy. Speaking of "sprinkles" - mine is this weekend! It's just going to be a small gathering. We are having 2 girls 19 months apart, so just asked for diapers because they will share everything else.


----------



## mel3000

In hospital as from yesterday and getting a section tomorrow morning.

To clear something up, I was told I could stay a home as baby was doing fine, even though I was in early labour. I don't live that far from the hospital anyway. 

I've been given a steroid injection and on numerous drips for hydration and to try and stop the contractions.

So I'll be having my baby tomorrow.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Id be suing the hospital! My hospital is over the road from me, I can see it from my bedroom window and could get to the maternity unit in about a minute and a half in a rush. I still had to stay in, I wasn't in any pain and my son was doing fine but 32 weeks is not safe to be sat at home in labour. Just saying. 
If you're genuine I hope everything goes well and your child's NICU stay is short. I'm sorry to say I still smell something though!


----------



## darkriver

I really do think Mel should be ashamed of herself. Its disgusting.


----------



## Jox

Aww nice to see posts from u almost and snowbunnie although it's me who hasn't been round lol

All good here, 34+1 with 4 weeks left!!! Pretty much organised although don't have the cot or pram &#128514;

Regarding 'mel'. Must admit all sounds likes total bullshit to me too. She doesn't even seem offended by the fact she's being called a liar lol IF her stories r true then I hope the baby arrives safely but I've been on bnb long enough to see enough trolls in my time!! X


----------



## Jox

Oh and a sprinkle!! That is just the cutest!! X


----------



## almosthere

snow so exciting hope you enjoy your sprinkle!

jox glad all is well with you so exciting you only have 4 weeks left! don't feel bad i have yet to get a crib matress and I want to asap so let it air out all the vocs as we can't afford a nice organic chemical free one that ide like. we have ds it was used when we got it so I don't trust it anymore I think it's too soft as he has worn it in a but and jumped on it (even though I tell him not too haha)

I'm off to the obgyn tomorrow I'm such a geek I can't wait hahahaa


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Thought I'd check in as I haven't for a while. Glad all is well with you girls. I'm 32 weeks today and feeling it! I have a cold and cough and have had enough. Baby is almost certainly back in a oblique/transverse lie and so is intermittently putting pressure on my left hip or rotating his (?!) head into my stomach. Sleeping upright with the aid of lots of pillows and generally feeling rubbish!

Saw obs a few weeks ago re:c section. They don't think I'll have any recurring problems with regards to baby requiring forceps but I reluctant to believe them. Have been told I can still have one but on maternal request and have to make my mind up by 36 weeks. I don't want one but can't bring myself to accept that it will be all ok after the probs we had in labour last time.

One more thing - is time is dragging for everyone? Eugh


----------



## almosthere

hi hopeful I hear you it's so complicated deciding on a. section or not! how do planned creations work is it a set date on your due date or something? 

time is def dragging big time I'm 33 weeks tomorrow which I know is so close but it doesn't feel that way once I'm in the last 4 weeks I'll start getting more excited and hopeful for labor to start! my BH are getting more frequent as time goes on and stronger and more uncomfortable so my body has def been getting ready


----------



## smileyfaces

Yes time is defo dragging now. Went quick till 32 weeks now going really slowly!


----------



## Jox

For me time is still flying by!! I really can't get my head around that fact I'm having a baby in 4 weeks!!!! X


----------



## smileyfaces

I'm so jealous :cry: lol still gonna be ages for me


----------



## mel3000

Happy to announce that Harry was safely delivered by section, at 11.30am.
Weight a healthy 5lb 12oz and all went well.

He is being kept in the neonatal unit overnight as a precaution, since he was a little early and for observation but he is doing very well. 

Will put a photo on once we are back home. 

And I am not ignoring the fact that others on here think I'm a liar, but I will deal with all of that once I've had complete rest.


----------



## Pippylu

Hi ladies! Been a few weeks since I last posted on here, so for those who aren't on the Facebook group page...our girls have arrived!!! 

Emilia & Freja were born via c section at 33w + 1d on Thursday 15th September, weighing 3lb13oz and 3lb14oz. Both girls are amazingly healthy. I'll be in hospital until Friday, the girls will be here for a few more weeks until they reach a good weight. I'm expressing and they are latching well already and are managing to get a few ml at each feed. Unfortunately I'm not able to keep up yet with expressing so we're supplementing with formula. 

We'd hoped they could delay but my waters broke and contractions started soon after, our girls were just too impatient to get here!

I hope everyone else is doing well! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2016-09-16_15-57-28.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## almosthere

omgsh pippy huge surprise early girlie! congrats and in so happy all is okay with them and with you too! they are beautiful! 

deuce glad all is well with you and your twins also! 

Mel hoping there are no lies here and that you and baby are doing well!

had my obgyn appt today and everything is going well from what the heartbeat shows and blood pressure and all that fun quick stuff haha. Dr didn't tell me what in measuring but I was right on measurement a couple weeks ago so maybe I'm measuring exact again for 33weeks. two weeks from now I'll be getting weekly checks and have my strep b which if I remember correctly is a quick swab I wonder if they will check my cervix while they are at it well not they just my one dr haha I see the practitioner there as well so I see two drs this pregnancy only one delivers though


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Planned c section usually will take place around 39 weeks although my obs was hinting she may leave it later on - which I don't want as we've had IVF and know our dates exactly and most hospitals don't let you go over even with a normal birth. I sound demanding but I'm just starting to think of events last time and trying to anticipate any issues!

Congratulations on the twins! How beautiful are they! And good sizes!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Mel, still confused at how your baby was supposedly, at 32 weeks measuring 10 WEEKS AHEAD, but born at 5 lbs, 12 oz? Doesn't make sense. What about him was measuring bigger? 

CONGRATS pippy, they are so cute!!!!


----------



## Bay

Wow Pippy what fantastic news. Congrats to you and your family. Your babies are beautiful.:happydance:


----------



## wtt :)

WowCongrats Pippy!! 
Time is flying over here! Been getting things ready for Baby. He has been head down for a while now and is moving around a lot! 
Hope everyone is well and the babies are cooking nicely :D


----------



## almosthere

WTT so glad time is flying by for you! two more days and I'll be 34 weeks then I'll be even more excited to hit 36 but time is dragging here. I feel like time drags when your not working and counting down to things like when you count down to a vacation that feels like forever away haha hopefully time will fly for those of us who its slowly moving.


----------



## almosthere

I am super fatigued anyone else feel this way lately? not sure if im starting to come down with this horrid super contagious cough and cold going around in The US from the weather change or just being so close to labor hmm


----------



## wtt :)

Oh stay healthy! Have been taking my vitamins more regularly again and drinking lots of water - ice water (craving that for some reason) i have found that the vitamins really help with my blood circulation and fatigue.


----------



## hunni12

Oh boy what have I came into? Now I had my son at 36 weeks due to me dilating early. It is happening this time around BUT I have never been in a situation where I wasn't being monitored closey. What midwife in they right mind carries a heavy ultrasound machine to people homes? Yikes this is truly a story for the television.

As for me, I can't say there isn't a day now where the pressure is unbelievable because she is head down. We did learn she pokes her bum out a lot lol. I'm just ready for the end. I can't believe that it is almost our times!! I be forgetting to update here lol


----------



## almosthere

no worries hunni! glad to get an update from you. my lazy bug now only moves when I nudge her at night she must be cozy and a big sleeper in the daytime! she sometimes has early morning wiggles which is nice to wake up to. I agree can't beleive we are all so close to meet lying our little ones now! Happy October which I'm sure some will have their babies in this month and some in November! 

this am dh and I were looking in the. ursery discussing how we still have much to do or so it feels like it....put the baby swing chair together and it may need a washing I'm sure from being in storage get the baby tub out clean that bring up the rocking feeding chair and hang out valences and curtains which my mom is making and she is custom making the mobile as our nursery for baby L is eclectic :) I opened up newborn diapers too couldn't resist and they were so cute and tiny I forgot how small they were ahh!


----------



## hunni12

Awww and yes I feel like I am still missing stuff!! I love the diapers with the lines that let you know they have went pee pee lol


----------



## KatieSweet

*skeptical re: Mel, hate to j'accuse! someone but Munchausen / pathological liar alarm bells are ringing loudly, and I won't be engaging after this one remark. Too many inconsistencies. I doubt a premie threat & birth trajectory is handled at such a level of incompetency.*

Anyway, 34+2 today, doing well! Baby and uterus still measuring ahead (the latter 3,5 weeks still) and baby started engaging two weeks ago, so just in case I'm prepping for the little one to come a bit earlier. Baby still has lots of room to swim in my big womb so he or she is making use of it :lol:
We are very far done with the nursery now! Just brought the changing station home and I've got a chair ordered fiiiiinally. 
Have to get the GBS test done as I had a UTI a few weeks ago. Wednesday is my next appointment.
Also getting my birthplan sorted, made a few decisions that DH and I both feel very good about! 
Not quite losing my mucus plug but I do have more coming out since this week. 
Symptoms still OK. Massive heartburn, some pelvic and lower back aches. Occasional hormonal outbursts. Thankful I'm still sleeping well. 

We have Pippy's twins now in our group, congrats, can't wait to "meet" our next baby / babies!


----------



## Christina86

Hey hey! Haven't been on here in forever! 35 weeks today. I can make it 5 more weeks... right? Haha! Well I guess I just need to make it 3 weeks. Then I'm on maternity leave and can sit on the couch all day and wait while binge watching Netflix!


----------



## almosthere

Happy 5 weeks Christina! w are close I'll be 5 weeks on Tuesday!

Katie glad you are still sleeping well


----------



## Bay

Hello,
Hope everyone is well.
I have been getting alot of frequent BH, not painful but intense. Anyone else experiencing the same? I am hoping it means things are heating up and that delivery day will be sooner than later.


----------



## darkriver

Bay I read somewhere that an increase in braxtons means your body is slow gearing up for labour.


----------



## almosthere

Bay I had lightening over a week ago and ever since some intense and more frequent braxton hicks a few dif days I'm a row then they slowed back down but I think it's definitely our bodies preparing! I have my strep b test on Friday I feeling like I haven't been to the obgyn in forever I didn't go last week so glad the appts are going to be weekly from now on which reminds me I'm 35 weeks today omgshhh!

hope all are well I still have a darn cold I could hardly breathe out of my nose yesterday and still pretty congested today having my honey water.


----------



## wtt :)

Been fighting a cold too since our son is back in kindergarten... No braxton hicks here yet but the heartburn made a major comeback!


----------



## almosthere

I've also had a tiny comeback with it the yucky throw up burps Oh the joy of pregnancy haha


----------



## hunni12

Sooo...I'm still waiting to see this baby


----------



## almosthere

WTT hope your cold clears up soon I still have mine day 9 and that's being generous I could be feel it comming on days before ughh. hunni your are 32 weeks it's way too early for you haha I'm just as impatient and not even in month 9 yet I'll really start to whine once I hit 36 weeks haha


----------



## wtt :)

Thanks :D yeah it's been about two weeks here with this cold - on and off. Our son came home with two different colds in a row, meaning he got better after the first one then got another one ugh! Oh well. It's the weather drastically changing from hot to cold here. Looking at thermal pants for him. So glad we are having another boy so whatever this boy grows out of too fast his brother will be able to wear it :D
Got part of my hospital bag packed so far. Infant car seat is ready to be installed too.

Hope everyone's colds and whatnot goes away as we need all the energy we can get for labor soon! ;)


----------



## sn0wbunnie

36 weeks today! 

Is anyone else gbs+? I was with my first, 12 years ago & don't remember it be THAT much of a big deal? I get antibiotics while in labor & then they monitor the baby? Is that right?


----------



## wtt :)

I don't know if i am yet (test is in about two weeks) but i was gbs+ with my first about 5 yrs ago and all they did was give me antibiotics through an IV during labor every 4 hrs or so. It burned a little going through the veins at first but that is all i remember.


----------



## almosthere

I get tested tomorrow not sure how fast or slow results are but if I don't get them tomorrow it will be Monday the earliest as it will be the weekened. 

from what I've read it's no big deal unless you deliver without the antibiotics then it could be very dangerous for baby to get. if your post again they will give you the antibiotics and all should be fine!


----------



## almosthere

sno happy 36 weeks in the home stretch now happy 9 months! :)


----------



## almosthere

WTT hand me downs are great!

I've got lots of used clothes by exchanging ds clothes had to switch up the wardrobe completely although I did save some things from ds and some gender neutral stuff as well.


----------



## wtt :)

Haha i bet but it is easier to use boys clothes for a girl than having everything in pink for a boy :haha:


----------



## almosthere

yes lol


----------



## KatieSweet

I got my gbs test done a few days ago. Waiting for results... but yeah I was told, if positive, you get an antibiotics drip during labor, meaning a hospital birth with a different OB taking over, in my case anyway. In my country homebirths are encouraged, but I'm opting for a hospital birth anyway. A different OB would take over then as well bc I'm likely getting an epidural. 
So if gbs+, that situation wouldn't change for me. Will have to wait and see :)

Had my checkup Wednesday. Uterus still measuring 3,5 wks ahead. So my size is 38,5 weeks and I feel huge. If it continues along that growth curve, my OB isn't concerned, but if it suddenly veers off course I'll get anothergrowth scan. Last growth scan baby was 1,5 wks ahead in a big womb. 
BP, baby's position and heart rate all good. Gaining more weight but likely due to fluid retention. I'm dealing with carpal tunnel in both hands (mostly right) due to fluid build-up. 

Working on my mural in the nursery now (constellation) and packing the go bag. Most of my birthplan is sorted but again gbs test may change some things there. I'm also in full nesting mode which isn't always easy with feeling big & the carpal tunnel but I'm feeling good about what I get done every day. Not too much, but enough :)


----------



## almosthere

Katie all great news! your mural sounds amazing ide love a picture once it's done :)


----------



## KatieSweet

almosthere said:


> Katie all great news! your mural sounds amazing ide love a picture once it's done :)

Thank you! 
& I think I can manage that :D


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Ah so I had bad cramps most of the night last night. Then started having contractions around 2AM. They lasted 2 hours, weren't consistent & I definitely lost part of my mucous plug. Well now they have stopped & I just have dull cramps. Wahhhh I really thought it was go time!


----------



## almosthere

sno sounds like baby will be comming early for you! but a couple more weeks of baking will be good I know how you feel I'm so ready but it's still early! :)


----------



## darkriver

sn0wbunnie said:


> Ah so I had bad cramps most of the night last night. Then started having contractions around 2AM. They lasted 2 hours, weren't consistent & I definitely lost part of my mucous plug. Well now they have stopped & I just have dull cramps. Wahhhh I really thought it was go time!

Hope baby was just being a monkey.

I have my elective section booked in for 19 days time eek.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I ended up going to the doc because he wanted to check me. 

I am 1cm dilated & 25% effaced!


----------



## almosthere

sno so exciting! early baby for sure! 

dark super exciting too can't wait to hear of your baby's arrival!


----------



## almosthere

so my drs office originally told me I would have my strep b swab today but they said it was too early so now it won't happen until next Friday (they also moved my Tuesday appt next week to Friday saying my appts needed to be spread out more). so next week will be super busy I forgot to get my flu shot today so next Wednesday is ultrasound to check on babies size (they think she'll isn't breech so that's good) and then I'll get bloodwork and a flu shot that day if I can do both that day. then Friday I go in for my 26 week obgyn appt and then probably just cervical checked after that each week until baby girl comes. the thought of going past my due date is already bugging me I really hope she comes sooner than later!


----------



## Bay

Hello ladies,
Excitement is certainly building! We are so close. 
I find myself walking painfully slow and funny. There is so much pressure in my rectum, i wonder if it's bc baby has dropped? I don't recall experiencing this with my two boys so it's new to me.


----------



## almosthere

that sounds uncomfortable literally a pain in the butt haha. a drop in babies position is possible! I keep getting those painful lighting kicks right in the vagina it kills but it's so fast.

dh decided to get a mole removed months ago but the soonest he could was this month so he's been home from work since yesterday I honestly have no pitty I know it probably is uncomfortable but still I've had many more stiches in a worse place (after having ds 4th degree tear) and I feel like he's being a baby but I'm not surprised as when he gets the slightest cold he's in bed for a week :haha: I feel like his timing with this is just bad since ds needs more attention than ever and now neither of us can pick him up I mean I do but I minimize it it's very uncomfortable for me and my drs told me not to lift over 25lbs


----------



## Bay

Yes a real pain in the bum hehe

Your back will hate you for carrying your toddler. Don't do it! My soon to be 4yo was so tired yesterday at pickup for mr6, he really desperately wanted me to carry him ... i felt so bad but there was noway i can do that now.


----------



## almosthere

yes I feel bad for ds not getting the full cuddles and attetion he needs and a bit irritated that dh had to get his little cosmetic surgery at this time of all times but it's over and done. it's also not allowing for him to finish up what needs to be done since he can't do any crazy lifting or hammering to hang of baby's wall art! almost one week down then he needs one more of recovery once his stiches are out its crunch time for sure and back to business haha.

9 months today I can't beleive it! my official last month count down begins hopefully none of us will have to give our little ones eviction notices :haha:


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## almosthere

how exciting not long at all now until you meet your little ones eeek!


----------



## almosthere

I just went nuts cleaning the house things that usually don't bother me now need to be nice and clean before baby comes nesting is starting in full force maybe because I've finally hit 9 months even dh is nesting in his own way he's finally fixing things around the house and he finally packed his hospital bag (I'm crazy I packed mine like a month ago haha).


----------



## almosthere

Morning ladies! 37 weeks for me today!

deuce not long now until your csection date!

hope all are well I've been feeling bad for my sister she had a brain tumor before I was born at age 6 (we are 10 years apart) and she had a massive stroke last Thursday I beleive it was. she is paralyzed on her right side and will be moving from hospital to rehab belly mid to end of this week hopefully. 

I also still have. slight cold but it is definitely improving some. Obgyn appt on Thursday! last appt my cervix did not dilate at all so won't be checked for another couple weeks after this week. I also realized my last scheduled appt is for 38 weeks does anyone have a 39 week apt scheduled? maybe they won't schedule until my 38 week appt hmmm


----------



## wtt :)

Happy 37 weeks almost!

Nope, my next appt is tomorrow then another one at exactly 38 weeks at the hospital. No further appointments scheduled so far but i am guessing they will want to see me again after that unless i go into labor. 
Can't believe we're gonna be holding our bundles of joy in our arms so soon!! :cloud9:


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## hunni12

Just doing a quick check in...had an appointment today

Tummy measuring 34 weeks...baby girl is now 5lbs and 14 oz so 2 more oz and she will be 6. Currently 1cm dilated and 50% effaced out so her time is coming.


----------



## almosthere

hunni wow you're progressing quickly did they say they would stop labor if it starts before 37 weeks?

deuce those are great weight estimates for twins fantastic news! and thank you I've stayed away from visiting at the hospital as it is flu season and ds and I are not covered by our shots yet and him being little he can pick up sickness easy then pregnsnt woman as well and since I know she is okay and my parent shave been with her it's ok. I also don't want hospital confusion with ds I do tn eant him to worry about me when I go to the hospital him thinking I could be sick like my sister wouldn't be good! I feel a little selfish but I am going to visit my sister tomorrow as she finally made it to a rehab center for physical therapy tonight so I'm guessing it's less germy than hospitals.


----------



## almosthere

WTT I know it is so soon even though it feels so far away at the same time haha


----------



## wtt :)

Obgyn appt went great! He is head down and starting to engage. Not dialated yet but we still have a few weeks left to go :D 
Feel like this one might be earlier rather than late. He weighs 3kg so far. Talked a lot about procedures at this hospital (my obgyn is head doctor in the labor department there) All sounds good. :D


----------



## almosthere

WTT so glad your appt went well and glad your little boy is in the ready position! I am off later this morning to the dr after I drop ds off at school. yesterday was nuts very stressful a 36min drive each way to visit my sister at her rehab it was so tight in her room (she has a room mate) no where for visitors to sit and very warm to the point i couosnt stay long and ds was antsy. My sister runs cold so the warmth is a plus for her I guess although it worries me sickness will spread fast there. I then made dinner da cried for the whole 45 mins I was cooking because he wanted to go outside he had a boring day we also went grocery shopping although a quick trip still a chore for him! we then delivered food to my parents so they would have a nice couple meals to eat today so today after my appt and after I get ds from school i really need to rest and have a good nap with him! sorry for the rant!


----------



## KatieSweet

Almost - I'm so sorry about your sister! I hope she'll recover from this in the best way possible. 

AFM, an update.
I'm very likely going to be induced soon. I have a consult with the hospital on Monday to make a specific plan so I'll know more then, but at 37 weeks (today) baby is already estimated to weigh 8lbs and if it keeps going it'll be 10lbs by 40 weeks. 
My OB may have missed a gestational diabetes diagnosis (getting a belated test tomorrow), but at the same time hindsight is 20/20, it just is what it is and what matters most is that this baby comes out well. 
I have all this nesting energy but my DH and I decided that I'm going to sit on my ass from now on and get enough rest and sleep. 
I'll keep you posted!


----------



## hunni12

Tuesday ultrasound showed lowed amniotic fluid. Well yesterday I trusted my gut and went back for an ultrasound. Her amniotic fluid is at a 4 so it dropped. They had me admitted to the hospital for fluids...repeat ultrasound this morning showed no progress so just waiting now to see the verdict.


----------



## almosthere

Katie that would be a big baby to deliver naturally best of luck keep us updated on induction day!

hunni I hope your fluid levels rise back up so baby can cook for longer! with ds I had low amniotic fluid but luckily it went back up!

my appt went well very quick they checked me again even though I thought they wouldn't for a while but I said why not haha still no progress over here but heartbeat was nice and strong at 150 and baby is still active and my strep b came back negative so all is well on this end!


----------



## wtt :)

Hunni hope baby gets to cook a little longer :hugs:
Yep, that would be a big baby, although my son was 9lbs5oz and he was a week late - all natural birth.
Almost, sounds stressful! Relax as much as possible. Glad your appt went well too :D


----------



## twickywabbit

Had a appt today at 37 + 5. Everything is well, I have gained absolutely zero this pregnancy...the few pounds I did gain, I lost, so I am quite pleased that I maintained my weight and didn't gain 40 lbs like I did with DD. Heartbeat is good, measurements are good. 2cm dilated and 80 % effaced. My pre op appt will be next Thursday and the following Monday we will have a Halloween baby. Crossing my fingers she keeps baking for another week.!


Hope everyone is doing well! Have to catch up on multiple threads :blush:


----------



## almosthere

twicky how exciting you little one is almost here! so you haven't gained any weight at all how is that possible?! I'm gained at least 30lbs prob more


----------



## almosthere

am I the only one not dilated or effaced?! :( I want to meet my girl a week early! haha


----------



## twickywabbit

almosthere said:


> twicky how exciting you little one is almost here! so you haven't gained any weight at all how is that possible?! I'm gained at least 30lbs prob more

I'm actually not sure. With my first I gained like 40 lbs. With this one each week I'd gain pound or two or stay the same...then the next week if I had gained the previous week I'd lose. I am the exact same weight I was at my first baby appt. But I've really watched what I ate and exercised. Midwife isn't concerned, baby is healthy and I am measuring right on. So I don't know haha.


----------



## wtt :)

Have been having to pee constantly! :haha:


----------



## Bay

This waiting game is tiring :haha: 

Almosthere, you arent alone. I am pretty sure i haven't dilated or effaced or anything, though in Australia they don't make a point to do a cervical check. 

I keep checking for my mucus plug each morning but it's still intact.

As for weight gain, pretty sure i've gained 25-30kg lol.


----------



## darkriver

38 weeks pregnant tomorrow and only six days left. I am worn out and enjoying my last day to myself for a long time (DD is at nursery.) I am still convinced that I am going to go into labour before the section.


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## almosthere

so exciting dark and deuce sorry you are both so worn out though.

Bay I weighed in this am I have gained 31lbs as long as I don't go over 34 ide be pleased but even 35 is considered fine. 

Found out today my brother in laws wife is expecting a little girl that's the 4th granddaughter in the family and 2 grandsons so far :) lots of little girlies!


----------



## almosthere

it's amazing how different each pregnancy is twicky do you have a bump since you didn't gain? there are some woman who don't gain and don't even know they are pregnant so I've heard of that happening I'm quite jealous! lol


----------



## twickywabbit

almosthere said:


> it's amazing how different each pregnancy is twicky do you have a bump since you didn't gain? there are some woman who don't gain and don't even know they are pregnant so I've heard of that happening I'm quite jealous! lol

 That's the thing, I have a huge bump! Not as big as I was with my first, but I'm still quite round! It is weird how pregnancy differs each time with each woman!


----------



## almosthere

that's really interesting! 

I had chills and naseau but it disappeared mayne 15 minutes after I ate lunch I guess I needed more snacks between breakfast and lunch little girl kicks me more when she is hungry too which she discovered right before I got lunch haha


----------



## wtt :)

Obgyn called and my iron levels are too low (about half of the norm) so she said Monday morning i should go to the hospital to get an iron IV. Ugh i hate IVs but she said it's better to raise the levels now rather than during labor. So i guess if it's best for Baby...


----------



## almosthere

I'm surprised they don't want you to go right now! your levels can drop more from blood loss after delivery so it's definitely smart to get your levels up and it must be good for baby's continuing growth as well. iron is huge and I would even go in tonight but I'm pushy and that's my opinion that seems dangerously low but I'm not dr and they must know more about it than me lol I'm miss paranoid.


----------



## wtt :)

Haha nah for now i am taking double the amount of iron until Monday when i will get my iron IV. My husband lovingly said i will be Iron Woman :D


----------



## sn0wbunnie

So.... no November nugget for me! I had my baby girl on Oct 19th, at 37w6d! I went to my regular appointment on the 18th to find out that my BP was elevated. They said they wanted to induce me that day. I was only 1cm dilated. I immediately got my first dose of antibiotics because I was gbs positive. They then gave me a pill to ripen my cervix. I was stuck at 3cm for 14 hours before getting pitocin. I thought that I had progressed to 5, but the doc that checked me was very very off. So that was frustrating! 7 hours later I had progressed to 6cm, so they broke my water. I then decided to get into the birthing tub. I didn't have an epidural with my first 2 kids & didn't want to get one this time, but the pain was very intense. No joke, I told the doc that I wanted the epi & literally 5 mins later as I was stepping out of the tub, I felt the urge to push. So I never ended up getting it. Went over to the bed & I was 10cm & started pushing before everything was set up! 5 pushes & she was out. It was great! She weighed 6 lbs, 3oz & was 19"! She is such an amazingly chill baby & the perfect addition to our family! We are both doing great! Oh & PS- her & big brother now have birthdays 3 days apart!


----------



## wtt :)

Wow congrats snow!!! :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

sno I'm so surprised early baby glad all ended up going well for you and baby congrats!


----------



## hunni12

Congrats snow!!

I need opinions ladies since there is no tmi here lol. Is this spotting?


Spoiler
https://i64.tinypic.com/fx57ur.jpg


----------



## darkriver

sn0wbunnie said:



> So.... no November nugget for me! I had my baby girl on Oct 19th, at 37w6d! I went to my regular appointment on the 18th to find out that my BP was elevated. They said they wanted to induce me that day. I was only 1cm dilated. I immediately got my first dose of antibiotics because I was gbs positive. They then gave me a pill to ripen my cervix. I was stuck at 3cm for 14 hours before getting pitocin. I thought that I had progressed to 5, but the doc that checked me was very very off. So that was frustrating! 7 hours later I had progressed to 6cm, so they broke my water. I then decided to get into the birthing tub. I didn't have an epidural with my first 2 kids & didn't want to get one this time, but the pain was very intense. No joke, I told the doc that I wanted the epi & literally 5 mins later as I was stepping out of the tub, I felt the urge to push. So I never ended up getting it. Went over to the bed & I was 10cm & started pushing before everything was set up! 5 pushes & she was out. It was great! She weighed 6 lbs, 3oz & was 19"! She is such an amazingly chill baby & the perfect addition to our family! We are both doing great! Oh & PS- her & big brother now have birthdays 3 days apart!

Congrats Snow.

Hunni its very light but yes looks like spotting.


----------



## almosthere

looks like spotting to me


----------



## Bay

Congrats Snow. Sounds like an amazing birth :happydance:


----------



## Bay

Hunni, i think it is very faint spotting.


----------



## hunni12

I knew I wasn't crazy...IRL it had a peach color to it. My mama is making me go back to the hospital


----------



## KatieSweet

FX for you Hunni! :hugs:

Sn0w - yay! Congratulations on your baby girl! :cloud9: Glad your delivery went well & it sounds like you can look back on it as a good experience, despite the frustrations and pain you've experienced. 

AFM - it won't be a November Nugget for me either. In my last post I mentioned my baby has macrosomia, or: is too big for gestation. Earlier I said it was estimated at 8lbs but I got my conversion wrong: baby was estimated to be 8lbs13oz or 4kg at 37 weeks. (37+3 today.)
Friday I had the 2hr test for gestational diabetes, which is known to be one of the causes for macrosomia, and surprise surprise, I tested positive. Better late than never I suppose and we're trying to focus on the baby.
Tomorrow afternoon I have that appointment with the hospital's OBGYN, and I'll be induced soon, possibly within days.


----------



## almosthere

Oh goodness another early arrival on the way! Haha too bad they forgot to do that test for you sooner but atleast you know now best of luck with your upcoming induction and labor so exciting!


----------



## hunni12

Just a minor update, yesterday I was having really bad contractions and baby heart rate went down to the 70s but went back up to normal once the contraction was over. This morning ultrasound showed her fluid has dropped back down to a 5. They said I could be heading towards an induction. Nothing was more scarier than seeing her rate drop like that.


----------



## almosthere

hunni that's very low sorry for the scare sounds like they are keeping a close eye on you and baby so that's good! my little one seemed extra quiet moving enough but not as much as usual so we were up at labor and delivery for a quick non stress test they thought my blood pressure was high but retook it and it ended up being fine and babies heart rate was from the 120s to high 170s which they said showed a very healthy baby as she was moving alot so I'm reassured and just waiting for my appt for this Friday. 38 weeks tomorrow I can't beleive it getting so close!

hope all others are doing well! Katie did you have your baby yet?!


----------



## Bay

Sorry to hear hunni. Glad bubs is okay though. Do they know why fluids were so low?


----------



## wtt :)

That must've been really scary hunni! :hugs:
Wow so many early babies!
I went to get my iron IV and passed out twice according to my husband right after they stuck me with the needle. 
I was never good with needles and blood so me almost fainting is to be expected but due to the fact that i hadn't eaten for a while cause they did all these other tests before i even got my IV it was too much.
Baby and i are fine though. All is good :D
I just hope that when they put in the IV access during labor i will be ok! I told my husband to open the window right away if he sees me starting to pass out again.
Scary for him, embarrassing for me but i guess it happens. Thankfully the doctor stayed calm until i was conscious again.


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Glad everything checked out ok Hunni and Almost. 

I've been vomiting since I got up and can't keep anything down. Not been in contact with anyone unwell had a few loose stools. Feel like a mess and exhausted :(


----------



## almosthere

Hopeful did you call your obgyn? vomiting occurring later in pregnancy can mean to call your obgyn hopefully it's just. quick stomach bug though!


----------



## hunni12

@Bay: they think I have a small hole somewhere that probably can't be seen

@Hopeful: hope it's nothing serious

@wtt: these Nov babies just didn't want to do right

Afm, They are doing a repeat ultrasound this morning. If her fluids are okay I can go home. If not they gone keep me, but they did want to deliver her Monday at 36 weeks... Just to give steroids enough time to work and so she can get a little more weight.


----------



## almosthere

gl at your scan hunni hoping she can keep cooking longer!


----------



## Bay

Good luck hunni.


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Yes. I phoned the midwives who suggested I kept sipping water and contact my GP if I continued to be sick. I was sick again around 11pm last night and now feel nauseous but no more vomiting. They didn't seem concerned but my husband has a blood pressure monitor gave me a once over and my BP is ok, movements are ok and not in pain. Yesterday was horrendous - worst day by far.


----------



## wtt :)

Sorry to hear hopeful but glad you're feeling better :hugs:
Good Luck hunni!


----------



## twickywabbit

Hugs to everyone having a rough time. :hugs: 


As for me, only 5 more days until my csection. Baby is engaged and as of last week I was still 2cm dilated and 80% effaced. I doubt I will go early. I have my last appt tomorrow, it's a pre op appt I guess and then Monday we get to meet our 2nd princess. Getting anxious now!


----------



## KatieSweet

Getting induced today, meaning baby will be here in a matter of days, hopefully some time tomorrow depending on how my cervix responds today! I'm nervous but mostly I feel excited! 
I'll try and update asap :)

Good luck to any of you who are going in for inductions, C-sections or "labor because baby wants to come out now :happydance:" within the next week!!


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

All the best for the induction - hope it goes swiftly! 11 days til my c section - we'll be cuddling babies soon!

Woke with a classic migraine this morning for me. I had one 24hrs before things kicked off with DD and have always thought it was my hormones shifting then so things maybe on the move. Also feel amazing this morning in comparison to what I have been feeling - it maybe because I've felt so rubbish for days and I'm just feeling a bit more normal but I've already tidied the house and started the washing and it's not 8am yet! 

Can also tolerate food and fluids without feeling sick.


----------



## wtt :)

Oh wow good luck and all the best Katie!!!


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

All the best deuce! Less than 24hrs - eek! A flurry of babies all of a sudden.


----------



## almosthere

wow so much is happening this week good luck ladies! 

hopeful glad you are feeling better now.

afm i also had my vertigo flashing light migrain and a reguksr painful eye migraine after ds head smacahed above my eyebrow a coupke nights ago ugh. i have my 38 week appt tomorrow should be in and out i think my dr said since ive been checked two weeks in a row she wont bkther this week unless i have synptoms and i wasnt dilated at all last week so this girl is pretty darn cozy in there still! her movements was suoer light and mininal yeaterday but i didnt eant to get another nst because i just had one monday. hoping all the best for my appt tomorrow. for some reason im just so nervous something is going to go terribly wrong i really need my little girl safe and sound in my arms asap! come on November!


----------



## wtt :)

Good luck and all the best deuce!!


----------



## wtt :)

Have had some major BH today and of course while out shoppig for food - thankfully with my DH and son ;) 
Don't think this Baby will be late like the other one was :haha:


----------



## hunni12

So they canceled my induction. They want to wait until her fluid levels drop to the dangerous levels of a 2 or 3, but then got the nerve to say my placenta could not be functioning correctly. Like I'm in tears because this could lead to a stillborn if not caught in time.


----------



## wtt :)

:hugs:


----------



## twickywabbit

I'm sorry hunni, I have no advice but I'd be freaking out on some people. :hugs:


So has my last baby dr appt today. Csection officially scheduled Monday at 6am. Also having my tubed tied. 24 and this will bee our second... A little bittersweet that this will be my last pregnancy but i know in my gut it's the right decision. Just have to wait a few more days! I can't wait !


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

almosthere said:


> wow so much is happening this week good luck ladies!
> 
> hopeful glad you are feeling better now.
> 
> afm i also had my vertigo flashing light migrain and a reguksr painful eye migraine after ds head smacahed above my eyebrow a coupke nights ago ugh. i have my 38 week appt tomorrow should be in and out i think my dr said since ive been checked two weeks in a row she wont bkther this week unless i have synptoms and i wasnt dilated at all last week so this girl is pretty darn cozy in there still! her movements was suoer light and mininal yeaterday but i didnt eant to get another nst because i just had one monday. hoping all the best for my appt tomorrow. for some reason im just so nervous something is going to go terribly wrong i really need my little girl safe and sound in my arms asap! come on November!

Yeah - I woke to the flashing lights this morning. No pain though. 38 weeks! It's flying by! 

I'm really nervous about this little one - I was so relaxed in retrospect with my DD!!!


----------



## almosthere

i know flashing lights can be a sign of preeclampsia but i know mine is from ds smashing into my forehead LOL. So releived to have my obgyn appt tomorrow as this sweet little girl has been way to quiet lately i want big kicks but she is making the kick count so i didnt call to do a nst just remaing positive and calm and cant wait to hear her heartbeat tomorrow. i also dont have anymore appts scheduled so i need to ask if i should make my 39 week appt for next week. okay have a good night ladies and hunni i would be worried and upset too ive never heard of an induction date being cancelled especially if the placenta may not be working properly. Is that common?! can you tell them you arent comfortable with the cancellation?!


----------



## hunni12

Just a quick update, baby had another heart decel today while being monitored. I came in because she wasn't moving much...well I am now being induced! Currently 5cm&#128522;


----------



## almosthere

what a relief to have your baby in your arms soon given the circumstances hunni best of luck!


----------



## wtt :)

Good luck hunni!! :hugs:

Oh you probably have your Baby by now.. Just saw when you posted :D


----------



## almosthere

hunni hope all is well with you and baby!

single didget countdown for me today it's moving fast now cant beleive it!


----------



## twickywabbit

Tomorrow is the day, first thing in the morning. Eeek! :haha: :wacko:


----------



## hunni12

A'mouri arrived at 35+6 on 10/30/16 weighing in at 7lbs and quite long as well. I'm having a few complications after meaning I can't stop bleeding heavily so I could be heading to a transfusion, but as long as she is healthy.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161030_071907.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## twickywabbit

hunni12 said:


> A'mouri arrived at 35+6 on 10/30/16 weighing in at 7lbs and quite long as well. I'm having a few complications after meaning I can't stop bleeding heavily so I could be heading to a transfusion, but as long as she is healthy.

Awwwwww! She is is cute! Get better hunni! I had the same complication as you and needed a transfusion...I decided against that because my doctor was negligent and I didn't want him touching me anymore lol...I just went home with iron pills. You'll be fine! Rest up and congrats!


----------



## wtt :)

Omg how cute hunni! :cloud9: Congrats!! Hope you heal well and quickly :hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

twickywabbit said:


> Tomorrow is the day, first thing in the morning. Eeek! :haha: :wacko:

Good luck! All the best :D


----------



## almosthere

twicky best of luck! 

hunni congrats so sorry to hear you may need a transfusion stay strong!


----------



## almosthere

can't sleep I think I'm too excited for this girl to arrive! :)


----------



## hunni12

I am so smitten..just ready to see these other beans
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161030_210753.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## almosthere

she is very cute! can't wait for my little one to arrive any day now it's a waiting game! :)


----------



## almosthere

thinking of you today twicky can't wait for an update!


----------



## Nikko88

I've finally hit that stage of pregnancy where I'm not sure if I'm more eager to be done with being pregnant or to spend as much remaining time with my daughter. It's going to be a rough transition for her, but I know she'll adapt.

I'll have to adapt too. There's no way both children are going to be happy at the same time very often for the first few years.


----------



## wtt :)

Our son is excited for his Baby brother to arrive soon. I am sure he will be jealous a lot and we're trying to prepare him but at the same time he is getting some attention from us. Their age gap will be 5 years so we will see how that works out. Can't wait to meet my second little bundle of joy! :cloud9:


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Congrats Hunni on your beautiful baby! Can't believe we're nearly in November, 1 week to go for me providing little one stays put. DH has his last day in work today and then we have a week together before section. Last minute mental preparation as I've realised I've only got DD to myself for another week - lots of cuddles this week :) Getting very emotional thinking about it.


----------



## almosthere

I'm also worried about how ds will get I feel like it will be great first few days then reality will set in that this is his new life for him and us and that our attention needs to be shared with baby and him. he knows she will be here very soon can't beleive I'm due next week! 39 weeks tomorrow! hoping to get through halloween ide feel bad if baby came tonight and ruined my son's trick or treating! Haha. I don't think I'll go today though no mucus plug discharge and as of last Friday no dilation or effacement. I did have very bad pain between my right thigh ground area pelvis I guess worried I'm starting to get pelvic issues all of a sudden I had to sit like with my sciatic but it was almost worse and I woke up feeling like that area was hit with a bat owch.


----------



## twickywabbit

Baby Indie was born at 8:11 this morning! 7 lbs 1 oz and 19 inches long. She is perfect. &#9825; pictures to come soon!


----------



## almosthere

congratulations so happy for you I love the name Indie ! enjoy your bundle hope you are doing well too!


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats twicky!! :happydance:


----------



## Bay

Congrats hunni & twicky:happydance:

As for me, i finally went into labour on Sat the 29th ... looks like we just missed out on November also lol

We named her Penelope Rose. I keep calling her my pretty penny and i am totally smitten hehe. She is a very chilled out baby and fingers crossed things stay that way.

I will continue to stalk this page and keep cheering on all our expectant mamas. All the best and look forward to hearing your wonderful news soon!


----------



## twickywabbit

https://i.imgur.com/444fZ4H.jpg


Just a quick picture of her, she def. doesn't have as much hair her older sister had when she was born but she is still perfect. We are in love. :cloud9:


----------



## almosthere

aw so cute twicky loving the halloween spirit there! :)

Bay what a nice surprise a week or so early? so glad you got a nice calm baby hope it stays that way for you too!

you are all making me want my baby girl so much more badly haha she had been hitting a very painful nerve between my ground and leg area on the right side to the point i cant walk until it subsides. I'm 39 weeks today so hopefully any day now but I was induced 2 days past my due date with ds so we will we see my gut says I'll go no later than my due date but who knows!


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats Bay! :D


----------



## wtt :)

Not too long now, almost! Getting impatient too. I feel like a balloon ready to pop. He still is very active in there and now it is really starting to hurt every time he moves. He sure is big, taking up a lot of room :haha:


----------



## almosthere

hopefully no babies make us wait and come past their due dates unless some mama's need some extra days to prepare. I still feel like I will not go past but it has to be wishful thinking haha. We have had the carseat bases ready in both cars but today is the day 39 weeks so snapping her seat in today so we will have one less thing to worry about if we have to rush up to the hospital it's about 25 mins from our house but if we hit rush hour that could make for a longer journey there!


----------



## wtt :)

Yeah we will also snap the actual car seat into the base this weekend or so. Have also had the base ready for a while now :haha: 
Hospital is about 30 mins away and same here - rush hour might make the trip even longer. I have a note from my doc in case i have to take the ambulance.


----------



## almosthere

what is the note for? didn't know we needed to give written drs note to ambulance I also may have to if things move fast and dh can't get home on time he doesn't work that close by unfortunately


----------



## twickywabbit

Another picture of our little pumpkin! :cloud9: we are most likely being discharged tomorrow.
https://i.imgur.com/3HXSQhZ.jpg


----------



## wtt :)

The note is kind of like a referral so the ambulance knows where to go what to do etc :D My obgyn gave me the note in case i have to get to the hospital asap, without having to explain anything.


----------



## wtt :)

Twicky, that is a cute pumpkin right there! :cloud9:


----------



## almosthere

thanks WTT I will ask my dr about that on Thursday sounds like a good idea!


----------



## almosthere

twicky so cutee and I love the pumpkin hat!


----------



## KatieSweet

Team yellow = team pink... that's right, I had a baby girl! I was epically surprised. I was so sure it was going to be a boy. I'm glad we waited to find out. 

Rosalie was born Friday and boy, is she big (4,3kg and 55cm). The induction was a good move! It was a tough delivery but the doctors really did an amazing job getting her out safely. Still can't believe she's here! 

Congratulations everyone with your gorgeous babies! I'll catch up soon xx


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats Katie! What a beautiful name!


----------



## almosthere

I love your name choice so pretty! congrats glad all went well! :)


----------



## Bay

Congrats katie. :happydance:


----------



## hunni12

Congrats Katie!!

@Almost: I know you are ready!

Here is the parenting journal I made ladies: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...nnis-journey-raising-my-two.html#post37878623


----------



## almosthere

Haha yes hunni i am patiently waiting but I'm not allowed to get impatient until my due date comes and goes and that's not until next Tuesday! Drs appt at 915 this am so soon I'm excited to see what the plan is from here on out!


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## almosthere

deuce they are just precious! how are you feeling? hope they are doing well congrats times two mama!

AFM my dr said no progress still and to not expect a weekend baby ugh I'm definitely at the point where I think I won't have a baby by my due date kind of bummed and drs won't consider induction until at least a week late. She did sadly I am very swollen down there and lots of veins so the pain in my groin leg area is def from a veiricose vein but it won't affect a natural delivery so that's good. Next appt is next Thursday which I hope I won't make but seems like I will that's 2 days past my due date which would mean a non stress test.


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Congrats deuce - beautiful and good sizes!!! Well done! 

Had MW yest and baby in oblique position as I had thought - he moves almost every evening into a position that he shouldn't but no one had caught him before in the position. Regardless, I have c section booked for Monday and have to see the anaesthetist tomorrow early on. Exhausted at the moment and counting down the hours until little one is here!


----------



## wtt :)

aww they are adorable, Deuce! Good luck with their weight gain! 
Almost, ALMOST.... hope you don't have to wait too long now!! :hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

All the best, hopeful! :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

deuce glad all is well whatever works right?! they are two different little babies! :)

had my appt today and dr said I'm very swollen and veiny down there just lovely haha so she confirmed my pain is from my vaginal Vericose veins. my cervix is still posterior and no progress at all so she said she highly doubts I'll have labor over the weekend. My next appt is 2 days past my due date next Thursday I'm hoping they will just induce me that evening but probably wishful thinking she mentioned atleast a week past due date before induction will be considered UGH! I will be patient until Tuesday then I'll start to really whine


----------



## almosthere

Hopeful how exciting Monday is right around the corner best of luck! :)

thank you WTT but looks like I'll be waiting until atleast my due date at the rate I'm going at!


----------



## Pippylu

Congratulations ladies on all your beautiful babies!!! Not long now for the rest of you!

AFM...

Hard to believe our little ladies have been here for 7 weeks already! We brought them home after 3 weeks in the special care nursery. I am oh so tired, but so in love. We've just started getting genuine smiles from Emilia. They are finally in newborn sized clothes! And we've managed to have a mini version of myself and OH. The girls could not be more contrasting in their features, Freja with darker colourings like her dad and Emilia fair all over like me.

Both girls are feeding every 3 hours (sometimes give or take an hour) and are now almost exclusively bottle fed formula, and it's been a blessing tbh. OH and family can help me with feeds and I also get time to rest between feeds. I started out BF both, but struggled to keep up. Freja wouldnt feed well in tandem, so was having to do one after the other. Moved to BF one/EBM bottle feed the other and then swapping at the next feed, followed by expressing after each feed for the next one. Too exhausting. Started introducing formula after they were discharged and they've done great. Freja is on lactose free due to digestive issues. So now I am BF maybe once per day and will likely stop altogether very soon. I thought I'd be sad about it but I'm not really at all.

They had their 6 week vaccinations last week and we've had some irritability, but nothing major.

Now I am feeling a bit more 'put together' aka used to lack of sleep, I'll try to be more active on here again. Looking forward to seeing the rest of our little nuggets!
 



Attached Files:







14918984_1679392009056717_1891464316793854073_o.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 8









14853259_1679385035724081_5305532154704211711_o.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## almosthere

glad your getting back to your usual self and that the girls did okay with their vaccinations they are too cute!


----------



## twickywabbit

Everything is still going very well. DD1 is a doting big sister/mother hen. She loves to help and sing to her. My only complaint is I'm still trying to find the right times to take my medicine. If i dont take it in a certain order at certain times i am in excruciating pain and am loopy from the pain meds. I have also started getting spinal headaches which are severely painful and only go away when I lay down. They should only last for a week or so but man they kick my ass. Hoping that things get better soon. Other than that, what a wonderful world. :flower:


Congrats to the other mommas who have had their babies and anxious to see more arrive. :kiss:


----------



## Bay

Congrats Deuce :happydance:

Hopeful - all the best for Monday, which is so close. :thumbup:

Pippy - beautiful girls. Good to hear things are going well. Whatever works and you know what's best for your family :)

Almost - hang in there, the final few weeks are a drag though, but we'll all be cheering when it is your time :hugs:

Twicky - hope the pain settles for you soon. 

As for me, little P is already 6 days old and she has regained her birth weight and doing plenty of poo explosions :haha:

Look forward to more updates and pictures.


----------



## almosthere

thanks Bay I'm actually not doing too bad besides the Vericose Vein pains here and there so I really can't complain but my stretch marks are just getting worse so my stomach could use a stretching break! Haha

can't beleive your little girl is almost a week old already it goes by so fast!


----------



## wtt :)

Aww congrats pippy! They are both precious little girls! Interesting how they are so different. :cloud9:
I agree. If you can't BF then you can't. Period. At least you tried. Do whatever works for you :D


----------



## wtt :)

Oh as for me, 38 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

WTT so exciting happy 38 weeks!


----------



## wtt :)

Thank you!

Have had some BH, lots of cramping and pressure. Appt today was good, everything is fine. GBS negative this time! 
Got to tour the labor & delivery ward and it looks very nice and spacious! Also met a very nice midwife. They have nice large family beds available for husband to lay next to the mother to be.


----------



## Pippylu

wtt we had family rooms as well, it makes such a big difference knowing you can all stay together!


----------



## Pippylu

Thanks almost . You never know, your little one might surprise you before your due date. I didn't know you could get varicose veins down there, pregnancy certainly has opened my eyes to lots of new things!

Twicky - I hope your pain eases soon!


----------



## almosthere

Haha apparently so pippy! I also got skin.tags in my armpits! although luckily very tiny and hidden :) also got stretch marks ugh considering Lazer treatment to get rid of them some they are very large and dark purple and the ones from ds on my side never faded!


----------



## almosthere

Oh and that would be great if she surprised me early ide be over the moon ide be pleased with a due date arrival as dh is home that day! :)


----------



## wtt :)

Ugh feel like i'm getting a cold... My husband's been fighting one getting better and my son keeps bringing coughs and sniffles home from kindergarten grrr....


----------



## kls9503

So sorry I haven't been on in a while but wanted to update. My yellow bump turned blue! Rhett Hardy was born on November 4 at 7:22 am weighing 8 lbs and 12 oz and 20 and 1/2 inches long. Can't believe we stayed team yellow! We were all so excited to finally hear it's boy!

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj178/kpoohbear28/Mobile%20Uploads/20161106_105532.jpg


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats kls! He looks so peaceful :cloud9:


----------



## KatieSweet

Congrats KLS on you gorgeous baby boy! I love his name, very classic. 
Yay for staying yellow! No regrets about that here, either.


----------



## almosthere

he's adorable congrats!


----------



## kls9503

Thanks yall! It was SO rewarding staying yellow until the end. So emotional, I wouldnt do it any different.


----------



## Bay

Congrats kls on your beautiful boy :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies went for my 40week prenatal yesterday still nothing happening at all w that stubborn cervix of mine it hurts getting checked because it is still so high. I have to go back today for a non stress test they do close monitoring past my due date as I am sure they do for all woman. I then have an ultrasound for Monday and hopefully what will be my last prenatal a 41 week appt the following day on Tuesday, so very very busy with appts we discuss induction finally on Tuesday but I will insist on Tuesday evening to be induced dh will be home from work and the size and delivering natural is making me nervous the longer I allow this little girl to grow so I really hope she just comes out soon! at this rate she may share a birthday with her daddy! my sisters is this Sunday and dh is on Wed!


----------



## smileyfaces

My baby boy was born 3rd November weighing 9lb 13oz :)


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats smiley!

Not much going on over here.. Went for a walk with DH today to get some fresh air and hopefully get something going, still have a cold so maybe Baby is waiting for me to get better :D


----------



## almosthere

congrats Smiley! I'm just waiting for my non stress test I'm super crampy naseaus don't feel well at all ughh


----------



## wtt :)

almosthere said:


> congrats Smiley! I'm just waiting for my non stress test I'm super crampy naseaus don't feel well at all ughh

:hugs:


----------



## almosthere

Okay so longest wait ever the drs office was over 30mins behind then I finally go and was monitored for about 30 minutes. All was great and I got to talk to my obgyn I asked the latest she would induce me she said next Tuesday or Wednesday (I am going to insist on Tuesday). I'm sure excited to have an official countdown date because I feel like I am not going to dilate on my own just a gut feeling. So unless this girl decides to get a move on sooner than that I'll have my ultrasound on Monday and if that goes well ill be at the drs then pack up for the hospital Tuesday. Let's hope she decides to pleasantly surprise me and come this weekend! :)


----------



## Bay

Congrats Smiley!

Almost, Tuesday is so close, but i hope she comes early over the weekend for you. Good luck :)


----------



## Pippylu

Congratulations smiley and kls! I love both their names.

Almost I got skin tags too! Not quite under my armpits but a bit lower, down near my ribs. I also have some more freckles, mainly on my breasts and a few on my face. I have my fingers crossed baby will get a move on for the weekend for you O:)


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies 5 days past and still no signs I thought I felt a little drop with some pressure before hoping in the shower last night but not sure if it was just big movements from baby girl. Starting to worry about size a lot since ds was 7.9lbs when he was born 2 days late and this time I'm 5 days late with a similar of not bigger size baby so I'm a little confused why my dr isn't inducing me like today.


----------



## almosthere

but with my sist er bouncing back and forth between home and nursing homes until a good one is found for her after her massive stroke I want to leave the timing up to God right now and be patient maybe it's just not time and I don't want to force it even if it means injury to me again..


----------



## Bay

Almost, wishing you all the best for Tuesday induction :thumbup:


----------



## Bay

I got skin tags too, but on my nippies. I pinched them to remove them and they havent come back. So strange.


----------



## almosthere

bay I was able to pull or scrape the tags next to my armpits because they were so tiny haha. but I can't get the ones in my armpits I won't even try. I started to lose tiny bits of mucus plug late last night and more so this am in toilet looked like white tissue then this morning greenish yellow booger like discharge. last time we ds I lost a lot at once and it was more efficient a bloody show with the pink mucus then I lost the rest during my hospital induction. ultrasound late this afternoon!


----------



## almosthere

hope all is well with you Bay and all other ladies! :)


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## wtt :)

DeuceMom said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> hope all is well with you Bay and all other ladies! :)
> 
> Hope your next post is with news!Click to expand...

ditto :lol: 

AFM, nothin lol.... :coffee:


----------



## wtt :)

Good luck to anyone who needs it, starting labor, being induced, etc. :D

as for me, nothing... :rofl: 
Getting more relaxed now. I'd rather he come out when he's ready. Enjoying my somewhat sleep at night since our son has a cold still and not feeling too great. So part of me is kind of glad that this baby is still staying put for now but we'd be just as excited if labor actually started. Been feeling more nauseous and more sensitive to food again the past few days plus my heartburn got worse again. Wonderful :lol:


----------



## almosthere

Leiana Brooke was born at 806 this am! We went to the obgyn for just an ultrasound check and it turned into seeing the obgyn where I learned I was 2cm dilated then to the hospital for a non stress test then an induction around 9pm since baby girl was borderline with low amniotic fluid suggesting the placenta wasn't doing its job anymore (the ultrasound also showed poor placenta). I was at 4cm dilated after starting pitocin then when we woke up around 5ish I was fully dilated and dr broke my water waited a couple hours had a mini push session then a break then went all out and it we had our beautiful healthy girl this morning at 8:06am 7lbs6oz and 19inches long :cloud9:


----------



## Bay

Oh wow sounds like a wonderful birth, Almost. Great job mama, and beautiful name :happydance:


----------



## wtt :)

Yay congrats almost!! Finally :haha: :D :D :D


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Yay! Congratulations almost! I've been checking in daily to see. Good size as well.

As for me feeling a bit numb post c section but not requiring any painkillers now at all. Still not up to running speed. Registered our sons birth and he is named Jacob. Very quiet boy except between the hours of 10pm and 2am. He's acting like he has colic although it's too early to tell - he just won't settle in his crib.


----------



## almosthere

Hopeful so glad your healing well! I feel very drowsy from the motrin they prescribed me not sure if I want to be on it very long since I feel a bit loopy on it! Leiana slept great finally lol we got a 4 hour stretch of sleep midnight to 4 we had to wake her up lol then she went back to sleep for almost another 4 woke her again she's been eating then napping all morning hope it stays like this!


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## almosthere

thank you deuce! 127am here with a ravenous bf baby


----------



## KatieSweet

Congrats almost with your baby girl! Beautiful name!


----------



## almosthere

thank you ladies this girl is doing amazing after that tough first night home she has been sleeping most of the night we have to wake to feed and change her we woke up at 9am as dd sleeps for 2 to 3 hours after a early feeding which is nice! our ds never woke us so we need to get him a clock that shows he can come get us because I'm sure he was awake for atleast an hour I felt so bad!

who is next for baby comming?!


----------



## wtt :)

Me! LOL Feels like this baby will never come out!! I don't even want to sit around anymore. I pretty much try to move around all day doing things, bouncing on my ball, playing sports on the wii with my son, walking up and down the stairs, doing housework, lol... And.... Nothing!
Our first son was born a week after his due date on the 24th so so far their birthdays are now only 3 days apart. Have another check-up today at the hospital. I keep telling this Baby that if my waters were to break that would be the perfect place for it to happen :lol:


----------



## almosthere

Haha I feel your struggle WTT it will be very soon for you now!


----------



## almosthere

Totally forgot to nap today because slept so well through the night and now dd won't sleep I think a growth spurt maybe because she won't go to bed! I'm exauhsted and about ready for a second dinner LOL oh boy


----------



## wtt :)

:lol: yeah... Well induction would be on the 28th but i think he will come before then - maybe on his big brother's bday... lol

Hope you get some rest, almost! :hugs:


----------



## Pippylu

Congratulations almost! Beautiful name. Hope you're all well x


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Just making sure everything is ok with everyone. Almost - hope you get some well needed rest. Our little boy has had a tricky time with prob colic and he hasn't settled well in his cot at night but is starting to. 

Wtt- will be looking out for an update


----------



## almosthere

Hopeful colic is tough you'll both get through it though!

WTT how crazy if they shared a birthday! dd was a day before dh!

so at the hospital Leiana got a ekg and they noticed a heart arythmia which I also have so she has to follow up in a month or two with another ekg. She also needs a tortle it's a hat to help prevent severe head flattening as she is only laying on her right side it even makes breastfeeding a little tricky. she also may need a foot xray next week it turns outward alot and looks a bit swollen not sure if injury or a defect :(


----------



## almosthere

Oh and I did finally get some sleep she had a rhr stretch a one and a half then a 3 hour so i slept from 730amish to 10ish this am because I knew she would take a long stretch since she only had one long stretch in middle of the night haha


----------



## Bay

Almost, that's alot to take in. Poor you. Hope L's foot and heart results show she is fine and healthy :hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

sorry to hear almost :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

my son has tortocolis so she got flat head from that so it's not that concerning to me her heart and foot certainly is a bit more worriesome. The tortle hat is being shipped to us end of this week or early next so that is in the works I'm curious what drs will say about her foot next tuesday


----------



## wtt :)

When i worked at a daycare there was a girl who had to wear that hat and she now has a beautiful head shape :0)


----------



## almosthere

that's wonderful to hear! it's like a regular baby hat with the sand bag attached my son on the other hand had a special made helmet which was around 700 to 900 dollars so we hope that doesn't have to be worn with Leiana we are trying to fix the issue early enough so she won't get permanent flat head.


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Sorry to hear about the added worries Almost. The hats are brill for head shape these days and it's a temporary measure. Any follow up for the arrhythmia needed long term?

The Colic got much worse last night - poor little guy was screaming crying at one point. We've swapped all our bottles and have spent a lot of time this evening making him comfortable - warm bath, tummy massage, infacol and slow feeding with winding every few minutes. He seems settled at the moment but we'll see.


----------



## wtt :)

When our son had colic gripe water helped a lot.


----------



## Pippylu

Sorry to hear about your new worries almost. Fingers crossed for a good result when you go back to the dr.

Gripe water is great. We have finally (about a week ago) gotten passed the trapped wind/gas stage! Gripe water helped more than the wind drops and the girls liked the taste so was easy to administer. The twins both have reflux and are currently sleeping in their swing/bouncer seats at night. We tried elevating the cot at one end but they were still vomiting/spitting up.

We are now 10w1d, can hardly believe we are past 2 months already. Girls are just starting to smile (not every day though) and are having baby talk. Still in newborn sized clothes (upgraded from premmie about 4 weeks ago), but not far off the next size. So looking forward to our first Christmas with them!


----------



## wtt :)

Was induced Nov 28th naturally at the hospital i.e. under supervision. 1hr and 20 mins from regular contractions to birth.
Healthy boy, 3,9kg. Went home that same night, 4 hrs after birth :D
Having a midwife check on me and Baby every day <3


----------



## almosthere

Hopeful as of right now just a 2 month follow up I beleive with a new ekg and then we will go from there based on the results if results are not good off to cardiologist. her foot was checked by the dr the other day and they are not concerned anymore as it looks a bit better!

WTT congrats I'm so happy for you! amazing you are allowed to go home same day as delivery here it isn't allowed!

pippy time flies! 

of course I'm worried for my little baby ds was playing with his play pots and pans and they are like sold heavy duty metal and a pot fell on baby's head! she was in my arms on the cowch and ds was right next to her then next thing you know a lot fell out of his hand and bopper her on the head she cried for maybe 5 seconds then went right back to sleep. my mom and dh said not to worry and to not bother calling the dr but I wanted to call just to be safe. of course I can't tell if she has a bump or indent on her head as her head is already soft in some spots and bumpy in others. she seems fine but I hope no damage was done unseen. it's so different having to worry about protecting bab number 2 from baby number 1 haha guess I have to get used to it and be extra cautious!


----------



## Bay

Pippy, sounds like your girls are growing very well :)

Congrats wtt :happydance:

Almost - bubba is most likely fine, but if it gives you peace of mind to have her checked out, then it wouldn't be a waste of a trip. I know what you mean about protecting baby from your bigger baby. I get nervous when the older kids are excited (flying elbows and legs) around baby. :dohh:


----------



## wtt :)

Is anyone left or did we all have our babies? :D


----------



## Hopeful27yrs

Think that's it isn't it? - last one out turn off the light and make sure the door is locked ;)

Seriously - have we got another thread to go to?


----------



## wtt :)

:rofl:


----------



## Bay

I think that's it. Anyone still pregnant at this stage would be seriously overdue lol.

Dont think theres a thread but i think there was a fb group started a while back?


----------



## hunni12

I dont think the fb group is no longer there


----------



## smileyfaces

The fb group is still there. I left it a while ago but I know there are still several people in it :)


----------



## hunni12

Ah I see it


----------



## Pippylu

The fb group is still active and a few of us share baby updates and ask questions etc. It's nice to still be in touch and see everyone's babies growing


----------



## wtt :)

How do i find the FB group?


----------



## Dxliana

Hello mummies! I know this is an OVERDUE thread. Just checking hows everyone doing here. :)


----------

